# The Chanel Ratonas Off-topic Thread



## Shypo (Mar 14, 2011)

Several of us have difficulty staying on -topic in the Chanel forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, so I'm starting this thread to give us a 'swim lane' so we can dish about whatever crosses our pretty little minds.  You don't have to be a Chanel 'Ratona', but we get a l'il crazy here!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lurk at your own risk - we eventually wear you down!


----------



## User38 (Mar 14, 2011)

YIPEE!


  	Beware Ratonas !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  A place where nothing is OT !!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 14, 2011)

Bad girls club!


----------



## User38 (Mar 14, 2011)

bad girls always do it better


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 14, 2011)

haha.. I still posted in the Chanel Spring thread...gotta respond ya know.

  	Ahhh, it does feel like I can scream, or say anything I want in this thread (not like I didn't in every other thread)


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 14, 2011)

HG & the rest of ya - so what Concealers do you like? I think I hate all of them in one way or another. I have an older Almay that I LOVE & nothin can even come close to it. Suggestions & likes for concealers
  	I also like the VS one, I love the color, I love how it wears, but yet I still want to try others. I have the CDP too.


----------



## Shypo (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a hate-hate relationship with concealers.  I use MUFE's Lift concealer with decent results under-eye, but I'm pretty inept at concealing anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.

  	Hello RATONAS!!!!!  Now we can be VERY naughty......


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 14, 2011)

Hola ratonas!!
  	Just found my way over here.  Had a little upset with the MAC counter (posted about it on the Chanel lipstick thread).  All is fine now, and no one had to get hurt!  LOL

  	Concealers -- oh yes, I would love all of your recs, too.  I need something with good coverage that doesn't get cakey or look crepey!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 14, 2011)

Cle de Peau. I know the price is ridiculous but by the time you buy all the others that you end up hating you could buy it several times over...I know because I have. The Cle de Peau is so pigmented that you use a miniscule amount and because of that it just can't cake up or look crepey. Here's Karla's review:

http://karlasugar.net/2010/09/cle-de-peau-concealer/

http://karlasugar.net/2010/09/cle-de-peau-face/


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 14, 2011)

I have the MUFE Lift too & I like it too...but BUT, I am NEVER completely satisfied with any of them.

  	" I need something with good coverage that doesn't get cakey or look crepey! " <---thats what EVERYONE is looking for with coverage

  	I do like the Cle de Peau, but I think with that one, I felt like it faded on me.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey, I wore Shiseido 406 today - OMGosh - that color is so gorgeous!!!! I love it


----------



## User38 (Mar 14, 2011)

Elegant -- while nobody is ever happy with their concealer I have found that any of them, mixed with a tiny bit of eye cream, makes them more pliable and easier to apply and blend.  Use a taklon brush and a 217 brush  to spread around.  this.. it seems to get the job done the best imo. 

  	As for Cle.. I too have a love/hate relationship with it.. as it can be dry, but then on some days it looks almost just right. So I agree with Wintrop too on this one.. but but but.. I am older, I am sure than Winthrop (hell everybody knows my age) and it's a greater challenge. 
  	Other concealers I like are the Balm, Prescriptives, Bobbi Brown,  and EL Max Cover --  and a funny named one called Senna -- I think so far this has been my best so far.

  	I don't know the Almay one, but sometimes a little pot of something from someone like Almay or LaFemme who makes a great little concealer and is perfect over a BB Corrector.

  	HTH


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 14, 2011)

^^ I doubt that...I am 54. Is 406 one of the new shimmering ones? My biggest problem with any concealer is that they all give me milia if worn with any regularity.


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 14, 2011)

I remember Karla on her site talking about the perfect concealer that she had done at an event.  Darn it -- I wish I could remember with brand!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 14, 2011)

^^ Yes, that's the Cle de Peau...check the links I posted above.

  	This is kind of interesting too:

http://karlasugar.net/2010/09/tips-from-a-makeup-artist-undereye-concealer/


----------



## User38 (Mar 14, 2011)

maybe I should try Cle in Beige.. and not Ivory


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 14, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> ^^ I doubt that...I am 54. Is 406 one of the new shimmering ones? My biggest problem with any concealer is that they all give me milia if worn with any regularity.











  	Yes is one of the new colors. Its this gorgeous pink slight watermelon red, but there is def. something different about how it looks on. And of course, I just do a light app & smoosh  It will be one of my fave ls this year, but behind Joyeuse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I find CDP to be a bit drying at times too, but it is one of the better concealers. I just think I want perfection!? And unfortunately, I will sometimes get the milia too


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 14, 2011)

I think a counter I called once actually said they had samples of Beige that they could send me (but then proceeded to tell me how it would not work on my Casper-like self). Maybe you can get a sample of that one to try. I still need to try those new Shiseidos...haven't seen or tried one yet.


----------



## User38 (Mar 14, 2011)

ty Winthrop, I might just have to mix like I do with foundation.. I have a devil of a time with my skin colour now.. it is in a between stage and only mixing a B20 with a plop of B10 can I get the right colour... argh. Now Guerlain Parure  is doing well colourwise for me... almost same textures.


----------



## User38 (Mar 14, 2011)

Elegant.. I liked that one also, but since (oh shame) I bought a RA Flamboyante, and another Gipsy (NARS) I passed on that one.. but it is gorgeous.

  	Elegant.. DON'T make me do it!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 14, 2011)

yeah, but  its still different on  & its GORGEOUS








  	well, it IS


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 14, 2011)

Winthrop - thanks for Karlas line about the concealer. I will have to try that.

  	You know, sometimes her site - the ads - really screw up my laptop. & I know thats where I got a virus embedded in an ad. Sorry, just a side thought because when I just went there, one of the ads wouldn't load & it froze my laptop.


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 14, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> ^^ Yes, that's the Cle de Peau...check the links I posted above.
> 
> This is kind of interesting too:
> 
> http://karlasugar.net/2010/09/tips-from-a-makeup-artist-undereye-concealer/


  	LOL Winthrop -- I missed a few posts!  I'm a bit slow today.  But glad you tracked it down for me!!


----------



## stv578 (Mar 14, 2011)

Helloooo ladies! 

  	Liking the new thread.  Very tired atm, so I'll have to be quick. 

  	For concealer, i am currently using Shiseido's. I'm pretty happy with it. 

  	What I need is a really good foundation, that doesn't make me break-out, is long wearing and doesn't look too flat.  Any suggestions?  I'm currently using Clarin's everlasting foundation, and it doesn't break me out, is long wearing but makes my skin look really dull. 

  	And Elegant, I'll be checking out the Dior lippies, hopefully tomorrow!

  	Sorry ladies, I'm not much fun tonight, having a hard time keeping my eyes open!  Be back tomorrow night! 

	Till then, have fun!


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Mar 14, 2011)

My favorite concealer is BB's Creamy Concealer. Not because I'm crazy about the texture (it settles into my undereye lines a little), but I've never found a better match in terms of color (I wear Sand). It's the perfect color for under my eyes, with enough of a slight peach tint that it cancels out any purpley-ness. If they ever discontinue it, I might go nuts.


----------



## katred (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm currently using the Mac's prolongwear concealer, but it does get crepe-y on the inner corners of my eyes, no matter how much I try to smooth it out... And I need a concealer, because I look like I'm storing coffee grounds under my eyes... Sigh.. Always have, too.

  	HG- Funny, I just purchased a Gipsy myself, but the Guerlain one. I've really been trying to explore orange lips lately, since it's one tone I've stayed away from. That's one of the reasons that I'm looking at Chanel's Rebelle RC Shine... Have to get comfortable with new colours a little at a time.


----------



## Almus (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh God! There is nothing better than waking up early in the morning and finding out there's a new meeting point for Chanel's lovers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Regarding concealers, I am absolutely in love with my BB's in warm sand although I cannot wear it w/o using a bit of eye cream underneath or it goes cakey a few hours later. Anyway, it seems that Bobbi has reformulated it, so it is a bit more moisturizing. I guess I will give it a try after I finish the one I am using at the moment. I think we don't have CDP here, but I'll try to make some research later.

  	Elegant - every single time I look any of your posts and I read "watermelon" my imagination starts to fly away to that gorgeous colour and my wishlist increases 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	HerGreyness, I also miss your picture =(


----------



## Almus (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok, coming back from Chanel again. Are those Armani pencils good for the waterline? I don't have an Armani counter in my city, but I may go and grab them to the closest counter if it's necessary, cause I really need some staying power in the waterline (MAC's Teddy don't even colour my waterline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it is very watery).


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Mar 15, 2011)

^^ I've also heard it's been reformulated, both in texture and somewhat in color. I'm concerned!! What if my HG color is changed?! Garrrgh, I need to go buy some backups of the old-style concealer before they're all phased out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Just a bit of off-topic fun: I was reunited with my preschool "husband" today! I was standing in line to buy dinner to-go, when the guy in front of me turns around (very tall) and asks me "Do we know each other from somewhere?" And I was like "Errr, no. Haha." And he was like "Sorry" and turned around again. But then when I left and was on my way home, I thought to myself "Well, his face does look somewhat familiar now that I think about it..." Sure enough, I do a little Facebook investigating and search for the name of the guy that I suspect it is, and... it's the guy who used to kiss me in preschool when we were like 5 years old! I moved away after that and haven't even thought of him pretty much since I was five 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so it blows my mind that we would end up in the same city and happen to recognize each others' faces so many years later, and I can't believe that I even remembered his name!


----------



## bis (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi everyone. I thinks it's a bit sad that we cannot go off-topic in the other threads, feels a bit like church and less like a makeup forum.  [quote name="Honey&LemonGirl" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread#post_2095067"]	My favorite concealer is BB's Creamy Concealer. Not because I'm crazy about the texture (it settles into my undereye lines a little), but I've never found a better match in terms of color (I wear Sand). It's the perfect color for under my eyes, with enough of a slight peach tint that it cancels out any purpley-ness. If they ever discontinue it, I might go nuts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/quote]  I do not know if you have seen it, but they changed the formula and now the powder in it is pressed. It looks a bit like a NARS eyeshadow duo. How do you apply it? Every time someone from BB applied it on my eyes it makes me look like someone used a bit of pork and added flour over it :shock:  Currently I am using the MAC Moisturecover concealer and I also tried the MUFE HD and Lift concealer. All more or less the same, so far I like the colour of MAC one the most.   Oh, and I also have the Armani concealers from Karlas link and I found them rather drying.  Where is MissQQ?


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here I am, late to the party! Love this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm using cdp concealer in Ivory and mufe lift 3. The mufe was a new purchase, and I'm liking it so far. cdp concealer can get cakey if I use too much, and dry. But I won't overapply if I blend some foundation on my undereyes first before I put concealer.

  	Has anyone tried Givenchy lipgloss before? I never tried any and now they have new ones. The black, purple and all the pink ones look beautiful in the tubes here.

  	http://www.makeup4all.com/givenchy-gelee-dinterdit-new-lip-glosses/

  	honey&lemon - that was so cute! lol! When I was 7 yrs old, a boy in my class kissed a girl on her cheek and he bit her in the process. The teacher asked why was her cheek bleeding and she complained. So the boy was punished to face the wall for that lesson. lol. 

  	Now I don't know if I should post at our chanel threads or here.


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 15, 2011)

Yay for the chatter thread where we can talk about anything. I didn't even realized we were officially not allowed to go off-topic on dedicated discussion threads :O I did it anyway, cos I love to ramble (if you haven't noticed yet).

  	I also cannot use any kohls on my waterline, Almus! I was wondering what I was doing wrong, but I guess it's just my "watery" waterline.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Mar 15, 2011)

@Miss QQ: I saw that post on the Givenchy glosses too!!! The colors look out of this world. I'm going to swatch Icy Peach & Explosive Raspberry as soon as these become available at Sephora (I think that's the only place we can get Givenchy in the US).


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 15, 2011)

Almus said:


> Ok, coming back from Chanel again. Are those Armani pencils good for the waterline? I don't have an Armani counter in my city, but I may go and grab them to the closest counter if it's necessary, cause I really need some staying power in the waterline (MAC's Teddy don't even colour my waterline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	The liner that works best in my waterline is the Stila Eye Kajal.  They have it at Sephora if you can order from there online.  I have it in black and I know they have it in brown and a blue sapphire color.  It is creamy and really intense and seems to have the most staying powder on the waterline for me (but it would be a disaster if I tried to use it to line my upper lashline).  I have the watery eye issue, too.  Always trying out new liners!


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 15, 2011)

Honey&Lemon -- that is too funny about finding your long lost preschool love!  I can't believe he recognized you!

  	Bis -- I remember reading a while back about a blogger who loved the MAC moisture cover concealer, too.  It seemed to go on light under the eyes (which would be great, because some of my concealers are too heavy under the eye).


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 15, 2011)

Honey&LemonGirl said:


> @Miss QQ: I saw that post on the Givenchy glosses too!!! The colors look out of this world. I'm going to swatch Icy Peach & Explosive Raspberry as soon as these become available at Sephora (I think that's the only place we can get Givenchy in the US).


	I don't have access to many brands, eg armani, but there is a Givenchy counter. Can't wait to see them. Report back when you swatched them!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2011)

Almus - I know, I am seriously 'hooked' on watermelon pink  The new Shiseido ls have a very superior quality feel imo. except that Iron Maiden does have a slight gritty feel, but the color is so gorgeous on that it doesn't matter. I think I will get at least a couple more of these they are so divine feeling.

  	Honey - Was he good looking? Find anything creepy on his facebook?

  	bis - I have always gone off-topic in almost every thread as long as I have been here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I was little & had to sit in church & someone would tell me to be quiet - it always made me *have* to giggle. School was the same way for me, I got more check marks for being chatty when I shouldn't be talking it was ridiculous. So hence, I go off topic when something pops into my mind. Harmless & fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess at my age, that part of me never changed. One time right in the middle of morning prayer at school (6th grade) I did a cheerleading split 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just because I felt like it. The teacher (a rather stern man) said, "Miss ...., save the cheerleading activity for after school" Really? it wasn't appropriate during prayer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I guess I still have that streak to me.

  	So I tried out that Exfolikate last night for the first time. It made my skin so smooth, but it also kinda dried it out. So I also tried a sample of her oil free moisturizer which is quite nice, but I hope that it doesn't break my skin out. I hate having sensitive skin.

  	Where is our Meg????


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 15, 2011)

MissQQ -- I agree, those Givenchy glosses look divine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nummy!


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 15, 2011)

may I join this chat? Looks like a lot of fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	I use Bobbi Brown concealers... I don't recommend that either, settled in my undereye line so bad it looks like I've aged a couple of years. It's good enough for some spots I got from blemishes, and I'm still using it for that.


----------



## Almus (Mar 15, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> Almus - I know, I am seriously 'hooked' on watermelon pink  The new Dior ls have a very superior quality feel imo. except that Iron Maiden does have a slight gritty feel, but the color is so gorgeous on that it doesn't matter. I think I will get at least a couple more of these they are so divine feeling.


  	They are indeed. I am preparing the next assault to the Dior counter soon! And, by the time I have finished in there, I'll go by Bobbi Brown's one and get Sweet Nectar if available.


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 15, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 



 		 			 One time right in the middle of morning prayer at school (6th grade)* I did a cheerleading split **






 just because I felt like it.* The teacher (a rather stern man) said, "Miss ...., save the cheerleading activity for after school" Really, it wasn't appropriate during prayer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I guess I still have that streak to me.




	LOL Elegant -- a full split -- very impressive indeed!  But too funny that it was in the middle of prayer meeting!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2011)

My local Dior counter in Dillards just put out all the new lip colors yesterday so I got to test away. A lot of the colors are so similar, but a lot of pretty ones.

  	Oh, & in the other Chanel thread I posted that I could not find Armani on the Nordies site - duh, its there I was just looking under Armani & not Giorgio Armani...geesh


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2011)

Michelle - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still can even at my age! I can also still do a cartwheel


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 15, 2011)

^^ You are very multi-faceted!    I could do a split when I did dance when I was younger, but sadly, that skill has left me.  I would be afraid to see my cartwheel looks like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I am anxious to hit up the Dior counter to see the new line of colors.  I hope they get those bronzers soon -- I want to do some swatchin'


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> ^^ You are very multi-faceted!    I could do a split when I did dance when I was younger, but sadly, that skill has left me.  I would be afraid to see my cartwheel looks like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	I asked about the new bronzer collection - yeah, they knew nothing about it. I would have loved to see them in person.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 15, 2011)

^^ We're surprised. lol



elegant-one said:


> My local Dior counter in Dillards just put out all the new lip colors yesterday so I got to test away. A lot of the colors are so similar, but a lot of pretty ones.
> 
> Oh, & in the other Chanel thread I posted that I could not find Armani on the Nordies site - duh, its there I was just looking under Armani & not Giorgio Armani...geesh


	Are the reds from the dior addict pretty? 

  	Too bad the shiseido feels gritty. I think bis also mentioned that. I'm not a big fan of girtty lippies so I will not be buying as many as I initially planned. But that means I can buy more RC shines and maybe the dior addicts too. 

  	And lol at the cheerleading split!


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 15, 2011)

^^ wow Elegant, I could never ever do a split my whole life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm cursed with a body as stiff as an iron board 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	I just got me a new Armani LSF foundation and I got a mini Dior Show mascara as a gift


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I use MAC Moisturecover concealer for my under eye area, and I'm 100% satisfied with it. It's the first concealer that seems to melt into my skin, and not lay on top and settle in the lines. If I need more coverage, I use Select Cover up on top of that. It's a bit lighter too, even though they're both NW15. But it's way too dry on it's own.

  	I agree, those Givenchy glosses look yummy. But I have tried almost everything to get my hands on Givenchy cosmetics, no luck yet. I finally found one german online shop, that seems to carry Givenchy, but it's weird somehow. They only have a few items, and no shade names, for example, they have one shade of loose powder, and it doesn't even say which one it is. They don't have the new glosses either. Maybe I will call and ask if they can get me the items and shades I'm looking for. Right now I need to save for Quite Cute anyway.
  	I read about this Mister Lash Booster product, has anyone ever tried it? It's like a serum for eyelashes, can be used as a mascara base and also on eyebrows, and is supposed to make lashes fuller, healthier etc. Sounds interesting.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2011)

cutemiauw said:


> ^^ wow Elegant, I could never ever do a split my whole life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
	Well, I have a Gumby body! Always have, but I do work out a lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Let us know what you think of that foundation. I was looking at what got the Beauty Award votes at Neiman-Marcus.com I was thinking that may have been one, but can't remember for sure.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2011)

Naynadine said:


> Nice thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I bought a Givenchy es palette & liner pencil from Sephora.com. Its the only place I could buy it. I bought what was used on the cover of I think the Feb issue of Allure.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 15, 2011)

^^ I wish we had Sephora over here.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2011)

Givenchy

  	Le Prisme 09 - Modish Brown - mini eye quad, but its the size of like a single eyeshadow
  	Magic Kohl eyeliner Pencil #3 - It's like a dark/deep milk chocolate brown
  	Cover of Allure  - the above was used


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 15, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> Well, I have a Gumby body! Always have, but I do work out a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Good for you! I've just started yoga since 2 years, it definitely helped my flexibility but no way near doing a split 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	I love Armani Luminous Silk Foundation. This is my second bottle. It goes on dewy, not matte or anything like that. If the face is really oily there might be a problem. I love how it looks quite natural on the skin. You could also layered it on for more coverage. One reason I think this foundation is so great is this: 





  	This picture is taken after a wedding event (my brother in law's). The makeup lasted all day in a hot and humid temp (35 degree Celsius), no creasing, no melting away. I think it does make the skin look luminous


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2011)

^^^OHMY - you are so Beautiful!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Your skin is absolutely AMAZING! ok, I may have to try that foundation too. Fabulous dear. Thanks


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2011)

It was the Award Winner at Neimans! There is another UV version of the foundation as well.

  	Which shade do you use - 2? Is that the lightest?


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 15, 2011)

^^No, Sephora doesn't ship to Germany, at least last time I checked. I think to France etc. but not Germany. Good for my wallet though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	How is the quality of the e/s compared to MAC, Chanel? I'm interersted in the taupe one they have, but that one is pretty too. I mainly want to try their loose powder and their blushes, maybe a  compact foundation if they have a shade light enough for me. Oh, and I saw a bright orange n/p, summer collection I guess, would love to try rhat one also.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2011)

Naynadine said:


> ^^No, Sephora doesn't ship to Germany, at least last time I checked. I think to France etc. but not Germany. Good for my wallet though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	The es has a very nice silky feel. These colors go from lighter to pigmented but very nice.  The combo just makes for a very pretty natural kinda smokey eye which I love.

  	hmm, well does Nordies,Neimans, Saks or someone has to ship to you.


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 15, 2011)

cutemiauw -- you look gorgeous in those pics!  I agree with Elegant -- amazing skin!  If my skin looked like that with the Armani foundation, I buy it in a gallon size!

  	Naynadine -- Givenchy is hard to find here, too.  I have only seen it at Sephora by me.   I haven't tried the lash booster.  I think many of the lash serums work -- but you have to use them continuously to keep up the results.  I have thought about them since my lashes seem to be getting more sparse (boo!)

  	Elegant -- love those Givenchy products in your pics.  I am always writing down products in magazines, too.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 15, 2011)

That sounds great. I must check them out when I get the chance to.

	Those sites either don't ship to Germany or don't have Givenchy I think. But maybe next month I'll go to a city where they have a counter. I don't know if they really have one there, and if I will really be able to go, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed. If not I might try to order from MadaboutMac on Facebook, I ordered from her yesterday for the first time (Pink Cult Blush), a lot of german girls shop their MAC and brands we don't have here from her. I think she also can get Givenchy, so that might work.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Mar 15, 2011)

@elegant: I LOVE the lipstick on that Allure cover!!! Is it a color by Givenchy?? I have been stalking the counters for a great matte orange-red color. Still searching, haven't found one yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Preschool husband was better looking than he was at age 5, that's for sure. He still had the same big-ish nose though. Now that I think about it, I have a weird track record of dating guys with big noses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I sort of want to ask him out and see if it plays out like a "it was fate" fantasy romance!! Haha


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2011)

Honey&LemonGirl said:


> @elegant: I LOVE the lipstick on that Allure cover!!! Is it a color by Givenchy?? I have been stalking the counters for a great matte orange-red color. Still searching, haven't found one yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	You know, I knew i should have posted the ls too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Its Givenchy Rouge Interdit Satin ls in Fruity Orange - geesh, hows that for a color name
  	And, on her cheeks is Givenchy Le Prisma blush in Aficionado Peach






Oh my, that is a wickedly great idea!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's a  little more of the color info & directions


----------



## User38 (Mar 15, 2011)

Elegant.. why am I not surprised that you do cartwheels in public?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	cutie.. you look more gorgeous than usual and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to our OT chat.. lol

  	honey.. lol. I think that might be my situation too.. when I was about 19 I fell head over heels in like with a fellow student -- I thought he was just gorgeous.. and then somebody told me he had a HUGE nose.. lol.  I was not even aware of his nose.. I was looking at his legs.. err, I have a "thing" for men with long shapely legs.. lolol. Elegant, sit down
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please.. lol

  	as for the colour of that orange ls.. I had one, by Givenchy from a few seasons back and it was that same, if not very very similar orange... it was smokin.. I will find it and check it out -- it must be at work.
  	there is also a great colour by LaFemme (inexpensive but fantastic line) called Tangerine..and Sunset orange... not sure if they are still making them, but they were matte orange -- err, I wore these in my post Sade period.

  	lolol.. I feel like an old Picasso


----------



## bis (Mar 15, 2011)

[quote name="Bonitinha" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/30#post_2095170"]	Honey&Lemon -- that is too funny about finding your long lost preschool love!  I can't believe he recognized you!

	Bis -- I remember reading a while back about a blogger who loved the MAC moisture cover concealer, too.  It seemed to go on light under the eyes (which is my main problem!).
[/quote]  I have the same meeting, but it is one of the few concealers that is not too drying under my eyes and makes my skin look like the sahara. So I live with my slightly concealed circles under my eyes.   Has anyone of you tried Powderflage from Benefit to set concealer?


----------



## User38 (Mar 15, 2011)

bis.. I have tried powderflage.. and gave it to my niece (at 18 you might need something to absorb oils but only temporarily)

  	it is REALLY drying.. I did not enjoy it at all -- it is not a good product imo.

  	If you want a powder for undereye, the best one is the one by LM -- Secret powder or something.. lol. No lines, no settling or cracking... just lovely product.

  	as refers the Iron Maiden, I found that upon application it feels slightly gritty, but it goes away as soon as I smoosh my lips together too.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Elegant.. why am I not surprised that you do cartwheels in public?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  Yes, I do delight in being a lil crazy. Yesterday hubs comes out into the kitchen while I was cooking & I did what I call my 'stick figure dance' in front of him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...yeah, he lost it LOL. Yes, the entertainment value is priceless around me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I bought that Nars orange Heat Wave. Its pretty nice too,

  	Woot - you DO love the legs don't ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Picasso = priceless


----------



## User38 (Mar 15, 2011)

Heatwave.. is smokin.. I have doubles of it for summer and fall.

  	but the orange in that Allure pic is not HEatwave.. am looking thru pic samples now.. but if its Givenchy it's a new one.... oh oh.. I feel my CC hopping out of my wallet.. lol

  	I would dread a Ratonas meeting in the Caribbean.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I would get a D&D !!


----------



## User38 (Mar 15, 2011)

oh man, the Givenchy ls was called Orange MAt.. lolol.. as if

  	and I just thought of one by MAC -- So Chaud.. a similar looking orange with matte finish.. gorgeous


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2011)

^heavens yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lets do it

  	Its Fruity Orange in the allure pic

  	LOVE Heat Wave...so much so that I bought a tank top thats almost the same color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I do not have So Chad <----
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ok, Chaud...men on the brain I guess


----------



## User38 (Mar 15, 2011)

oh that would be a real hoot.. but a place where there are no laws or too many cops.. lolol.

  	were you grrrrrrrrowling at the time.. lol


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2011)

^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	yeah...I've watched Campus PD & COPS & they don 't usually have a good ending on something like a spring break....no cops or laws please


----------



## User38 (Mar 15, 2011)

lol

  	so true.. and that's what where we should hold a Ratonas Club meeting.. ha

  	omg.. I just noticed that the ls is Fruity Orange.. Givenchy.. I need that sucka..

  	chargeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## bis (Mar 15, 2011)

[quote name="elegant-one" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/30#post_2095181"]	Almus - I know, I am seriously 'hooked' on watermelon pink  The new Shiseido ls have a very superior quality feel imo. except that Iron Maiden does have a slight gritty feel, but the color is so gorgeous on that it doesn't matter. I think I will get at least a couple more of these they are so divine feeling.

	Honey - Was he good looking? Find anything creepy on his facebook?

	bis - I have always gone off-topic in almost every thread as long as I have been here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I was little & had to sit in church & someone would tell me to be quiet - it always made me *have* to giggle. School was the same way for me, I got more check marks for being chatty when I shouldn't be talking it was ridiculous. So hence, I go off topic when something pops into my mind. Harmless & fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess at my age, that part of me never changed. One time right in the middle of morning prayer at school (6th grade) I did a cheerleading split 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just because I felt like it. The teacher (a rather stern man) said, "Miss ...., save the cheerleading activity for after school" Really? it wasn't appropriate during prayer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I guess I still have that streak to me.

	So I tried out that Exfolikate last night for the first time. It made my skin so smooth, but it also kinda dried it out. So I also tried a sample of her oil free moisturizer which is quite nice, but I hope that it doesn't break my skin out. I hate having sensitive skin.

	Where is our Meg????
[/quote]  :lol: I love your church stories, muhc better than mine. I just faint  A litt off-topic talk is fine I think and makes for a lively discussion   [quote name="cutemiauw" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/30#post_2095188"]	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




may I join this chat? Looks like a lot of fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

	I use Bobbi Brown concealers... I don't recommend that either, settled in my undereye line so bad it looks like I've aged a couple of years. It's good enough for some spots I got from blemishes, and I'm still using it for that. 

[/quote]  Hi there. Hi Naynadine


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> lol
> 
> so true.. and that's what where we should hold a Ratonas Club meeting.. ha
> 
> ...











  	hey, what do you think of Fendi - hot or not? anything Fendi


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 15, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> cutemiauw -- you look gorgeous in those pics!  I agree with Elegant -- amazing skin!  If my skin looked like that with the Armani foundation, I buy it in a gallon size!
> 
> Naynadine -- Givenchy is hard to find here, too.  I have only seen it at Sephora by me.   I haven't tried the lash booster.  I think many of the lash serums work -- but you have to use them continuously to keep up the results.  I have thought about them since my lashes seem to be getting more sparse (boo!)
> 
> Elegant -- love those Givenchy products in your pics.  I am always writing down products in magazines, too.


  	Thank you Bonitinha . That's so sweet of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
  	Seriously, if you have the chance to try this foundation on, do it! It does have that effect (my skin isn't that amazing... I have some acne pigmentation here and there). Also this foundation doesn't break me out, and usually I'm very sensitive to pore clogging from foundations.


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 15, 2011)

^^ Elegant, I remember getting my first Fendi bag when I was 19.  My boyfriend bought it for me and I was so stoked -- even though it was probably the smallest size they made.  I took it to work at an office, and a dude who was doing construction in the office (he was a big dude covered in paint) asks "Excuse me, is that a Fendi bag?"  I told him yes, it was.  He said "you don't see those too often."  LOL!  I was floored he even knew what a Fendi bag was!


----------



## User38 (Mar 15, 2011)

I love Fendi.. especially Aldo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	oh I just got the Fruity orange


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 15, 2011)

what is a rotana?


----------



## User38 (Mar 15, 2011)

A ratona is a female mouse.. but very Minnie Mouse -- high heels, bow in hair and short skirt..lol. Cute as a button and never forgets her lipstick


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> A ratona is a female mouse.. but very Minnie Mouse -- high heels, bow in hair and short skirt..lol. Cute as a button and never forgets her lipstick


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 15, 2011)

BAD.News. *must resist to even look at the site*
  	Too late. OMG, and they have NARS and MUFE and Urban Decay...


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 15, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> Oh wow, a construction dude that knew a Fendi bag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bis (Mar 15, 2011)

[quote name="Bonitinha" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/60#post_2095399"]

[/quote]  :lol: you should sell the story to Hollywood, they will make a very cute romantic movie out of it with Drew Barrymoore


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 15, 2011)

Bis --  LOL yes -- they could create quite the story!  We really should work on a documentary about makeup obsessed women


----------



## bis (Mar 15, 2011)

[quote name="Bonitinha" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/60#post_2095407"]	Bis --  LOL yes -- they could create quite the story!  We really should work on a documentary about makeup obsessed women 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote]  Oh my, that would be a veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery long documentary. They have a while until they get through my stuff


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2011)

I can't wait for Ms. Shypo to come here....lots for her to read


----------



## User38 (Mar 15, 2011)

^ poor C!.. she will have to plod along all the posts.. but tbh, this is far easier to read for me than to go from one thread to another.. I am loving it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	a documentary of the mu obsessed.. yea, that would be way cool.. first off we would need as cast members:
  	1. the enablers
  	2. the addicted
  	3. the out of control

  	man, I think we all fit into those categories


----------



## User38 (Mar 15, 2011)

speaking of out of control.. did anyone see the new concealer from Guerlain on Amy's site?

  	any input, anyone try it.. I have yet to even see it..

  	but I am having angst over my concealers (all 200 of them)


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2011)

^^^I thought you were talking about me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I haven't but I'm sure I'll want to.

  	I also tried Jay Manual's Manual Override concealer (he's the dude on America's Next Top Model - the blonde ) & it is  really nice too. I just forget that I have it because I have to store it upright & it needs shaken a bit. Its oli-free & wears really well. BUT, it sometimes makes my contacts get filmy uggh

  	I recently got a sample of the Shiseido concealer - it comes in a blister pack with 2 shades to try. Its nice, but seems to move after awhile too.

  	The problem with most concealers is the wear time without looking cakey or settling in the lines. The older Almay one that I have is waterproof so it would last for like a week & still look the same - never settles or gets cakey. I should have bought all they had left. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Oh, & yesterday, I ordered the new Tarte waterproof concealer - it got really good reviews, so we'll see how that one compares.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 15, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> speaking of out of control.. did anyone see the new concealer from Guerlain on Amy's site?
> 
> any input, anyone try it.. I have yet to even see it..
> 
> but I am having angst over my concealers (all 200 of them)


 
	I saw her review...but it's by Le Metier de Beaute and is $95...makes me happy my skin can't tolerate retinol. lol


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 15, 2011)

& Wow, this thread really took off! 
  	I really enjoyed reading about Elegant's splits in the church, Honey & LemonGirl's unexpected meeting with her childhood sweetheart and Bonitinha's admirer/construction worker with a penchant for fashion.
  	It really cheered me up (I'm having a bad case of Tuesday blues).
  	Welcome to all the new ladies!




  	Cutemiauw, gorgeous, gorgeous pic, your makeup looks flawless there!
  	We actually do have Sephora in Holland, but it is much smaller in comparison to the French and US stores! It And the prices are much higher, but I was happy I could swatch MUFE Aqua creams there. I'm lemming some of those now, baaaadly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I was actually reading an article on compulsive buying today.  I think I have it in a mild form, and it is usually makeup related, lol  So I'd say I would fall into the category nr. 2 - the addicted


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow Winthrop - but if its reallllllly nice

  	And why does it seem like every serum/ cream I've looked at lately is $150


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> I was actually reading an article on compulsive buying today.  I think I have it in a mild form, and it is usually makeup related, lol  So I'd say I would fall into the category nr. 2 - the addicted



 	Sshhhhh - can't hear that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	glad you're having fun & we're keeping you smiling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	next time you're down - I could do a cartwheel for you!

  	And just maybe tomorrow....I'm gonna post that pic of my flat butt


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> I saw her review...but it's by Le Metier de Beaute and is $95...makes me happy my skin can't tolerate retinol. lol


  	Do you have a link? I couldn't find it for some reason. Maybe I shouldn't look


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 15, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> Wow Winthrop - but if its reallllllly nice
> 
> And why does it seem like every serum/ cream I've looked at lately is $150


  	I am always look for a miracle worker serum.  LMK if you find "the one"!


----------



## User38 (Mar 15, 2011)

no such thing kids.."miracles" cost lotsa mozzarella.. lol. (Guido, Mario and Fiorentino are rubbing off on me)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I read her review and would pay the $ 95 but I don't know if my undereye area would tolerate retinol -- I use retinoic acid on my face about 2x week.. and that seems to keep the texture and sun spots more even but under my eyes is a different world.. I just don't know.  I called and they "don't have any samples in stock" -- roflmao. Yea Elegant, seems like most serums at least the good ones are over the 100 mark.  I might just revert to the Aspirin mask.. lol.

  	onwards  Addicted ones!! and those out of control..


----------



## User38 (Mar 15, 2011)

Dr.Sharklestein on 5th Ave.. lol.

  	he works miracles and cleans out your wallet in total... and with today's market losses he will even come to your house


----------



## User38 (Mar 15, 2011)

see that, I saw the price tag and my eyes crossed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am a numbers person, when I see names they all smudge together like bad eyeliner.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2011)

I NEED a T Shirt that says ^^^ that - along with a picture of me doing a cartwheel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	You guys will be the first to know of any product I find that actually works & I love it.

  	I must say however, that I still really really like that Kate Somerville CytoCell


----------



## User38 (Mar 15, 2011)

here too.. anything good, I will post -- if my nose falls off, I will advise
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	oh, NM just redid their website.. LOL. if it didn't work before, it sure as hell aint workin now..


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2011)

I just want to try everything    ^^^ & what is that blue bar all about


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> here too.. anything good, I will post -- if my nose falls off, I will advise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	You're kidding! I was there like 1274685 times today....oh brother

  	I watched all the videos on Chanel.com earlier


----------



## User38 (Mar 15, 2011)

more tech bs.. been getting it too.. lol

  	blank blue lines... for the blank look I get when I see 95 concealer.. lmao

  	oh, I got the byTerry stuff in.. will have to give them a whirl soon.. and will advise


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 15, 2011)

Here ya go:

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/03/le-me...-correcteur-concealer-a-friend-with-benefits/


----------



## User38 (Mar 15, 2011)

oh another cutie.. Lancome mini lipstick $ 35.. designed by Daria Werbowy.. it is a tiny bullet but it is in a gorgeous container
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	do they realize the world is going bankrupt? sheesh.. oh best I shut up.

  	Elegant, do you remember the BB Rose Blossom ls.. am looking for a deep Rose ls without any shimmer.. this might be it..hmm


----------



## User38 (Mar 15, 2011)

NM just went back to their old site.. lol.


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 15, 2011)

We all need that T-shirt!  But I think your picture on the front should be of you doing the splits for sure!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2011)

HG - I've not heard of byTerry

  	"blank blue lines... for the blank look I get when I see 95 concealer.. lmao"  - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ya know, I just MAY try that concealer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I'm going to sleep on the idea first.

  	OHMY did I ever enjoy Amy's pics of Window shopping in Paris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 our son & his wife took those pics for me too & Louis Vuitton when they were there


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 15, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> & Wow, this thread really took off!
> I really enjoyed reading about Elegant's splits in the church, Honey & LemonGirl's unexpected meeting with her childhood sweetheart and Bonitinha's admirer/construction worker with a penchant for fashion.
> It really cheered me up (I'm having a bad case of Tuesday blues).
> 
> I was actually reading an article on compulsive buying today.  I think I have it in a mild form, and it is usually makeup related, lol  So I'd say I would fall into the category nr. 2 - the addicted


  	There have been some great stories on here today!  LOL  I hope you are feeling better!
  	I know I have some form of compulsive buying -- clothes, makeup . . . eeks   And I am trying to turn my sisters into makeup addicts -- my hard work is totally paying off.  My older sister is asking for makeup for her birthday and even wants nice makeup brushes (this would have been completely foreign to her a few years ago)


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> We all need that T-shirt!  But I think your picture on the front should be of you doing the splits for sure!


	I need to see it too now 

  	I should do a long shot video of me doing the split & cartwheel...oh my....maybe not...but it would be really funny


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 15, 2011)

P.S.  What ever happened to Eugenia??


----------



## User38 (Mar 15, 2011)

^ I have pics like that too.. the Architecture is truly amazing.  Jeff used to tell me that the French had every right to be conceited -- look at Paris.  But in battle, they are a true true disaster.. lol.

  	ByTerry is a french brand.. but it is very HE and pricey... I will be reviewing some of their products for possible revisions.. will advise. If you want to see the line -- but online info is limited imo, it is:   www.byterry.com  .. enjoy! 

  	I need a plummy pink lipstick.. gonna go mix one up.. lol


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> P.S.  What ever happened to Eugenia??



 	I wondered that too sooo  sweet & SOOOO into Chanel. I hope that she is ok

  	and WTH is Meg?


----------



## User38 (Mar 15, 2011)

You're right Bonitnha.. RE is trash, stocks got trashed and while Japan is still cooking, they will stay that way.. buy Water stocks.. not kidding.. I am.

  	or just stay Addicted and out of control. lol.

  	haven't heard from her in a long long time.. I wonder too and hope she is well.


----------



## User38 (Mar 15, 2011)

MEggy is probably off on another romantic trip.. lol.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> ^ I have pics like that too.. the Architecture is truly amazing.  Jeff used to tell me that the French had every right to be conceited -- look at Paris.  But in battle, they are a true true disaster.. lol.
> 
> ByTerry is a french brand.. but it is very HE and pricey... I will be reviewing some of their products for possible revisions.. will advise. If you want to see the line -- but online info is limited imo, it is:   www.byterry.com  .. enjoy!
> 
> I need a plummy pink lipstick.. gonna go mix one up.. lol



 	Plummy Pinks are truly one of my fave colors. I have a couple of MAC ones that are pretty...names escape me right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm not sure if I should look at any more links 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tonight

  	I love it when you educate me on all things that you know!


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Mar 15, 2011)

Ooh, can't wait to hear your thoughts on the ByTerry goods, HG! My eyes have been wandering from HE makeup like Chanel to way too HE makeup like ByTerry and Le Metier de Beaute and Chantecaille lately. Yikes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	KarlaSugar had swatches of these Le Metier de Beaute blushes and she showed a swatch of an eyeshadow called "Tuscan Sunset" that the LMdB SA told her worked great as a blush, and it's SO beautiful: http://karlasugar.net/2011/02/le-metier-de-beaute-blush/    I am super lemming it!!! Might drop by Nordstrom tomorrow to look at it in person.



  	Thank you for all the red-orange lippie recs, I'll check them out this week.


----------



## Almus (Mar 16, 2011)

Dear ratonas,

  	Elegant - You have discovered another wonder of nature to me! That Givenchy mono eyeshadow is cute! I'll be checking aout soon. Thank you!

  	This post grows so fast!!!! I went to bed when page 3 was being born and I have had to do some serious reading in the morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Well I am heading to do some sports before going to work, I guess that when I am sitting in the office, we will have moved to page 6 or so, lol.
  	Enjoy your day!


----------



## katred (Mar 16, 2011)

This thread is the most fun ever!


HerGreyness said:


> oh man, the Givenchy ls was called Orange MAt.. lolol.. as if
> 
> and I just thought of one by MAC -- So Chaud.. a similar looking orange with matte finish.. gorgeous



 	So Chaud was my first foray into orange lips. I saw my MA wearing it and it looked lovely. I told her it was a shame I couldn't wear deep orange lipsticks and she just looked at me and said "Why not?" I'm pretty easy to convince, as you can see. I'm still trying to hunt down that wonderfully juicy looking Givenchy lippie from Spring...


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 16, 2011)

Quote:


Honey&LemonGirl said:


> Thank you for all the red-orange lippie recs, I'll check them out this week.


  	Which red-orange lippie? I wanted to get one too!! Did I miss something on this thread? .

  	Btw, any of you ever tried the Tom Ford lipstick? I wonder if they worth the $50 price tag...


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 16, 2011)

Plummy pink liptick is my favourite colour as well. I'll be buying the new Dior Addict lippy in that colour in the end of this month.
  	I am trying to control myself and limit my make up purchases, lol, cos going "out of control" will mean that I will no longer be able to pay my bills! I will be able to let myself go, once I'm finally done with studying 
  	My recent purchases were Taupe Grise and Taupe Delicat eyeshadows with the recommendations of the lovely ladies here.  I'm also using the testers of Coco Shines for now, since I've purchased a bunch of Metier de Beaute lip products. I didn't get to really wear them yet, but I am already loving Fraise lip creme! Such a gorgeous and bold colour!  I am really curious about eyeshadows as well, since they have been getting such good reviews.  Honey&Lemongirl, do definitely let me know how you find the stuff you'll get to try at the counter.

  	HG, ByTerry seems to be popping up more and more often on the Interwebs these days, so do definitely let us know what your opinion is on their products, when you'll get to try them.

  	If that t-shirt with "Addicted and out of control" ever gets made, this should be the shopping uniform, so all those bored men at Sephore immediately get out of the way and not even think of standing between you and the make up stands.

  	I think no lipstick is really worth a $50 tag, since the actual cost of the product is a fraction of this price... But the packaging and marketing peeps will work their magic and convince us that we need a $50 lipstick in our lives 

  	Thanks for being so sweet to me and trying to cheer me up! I always feel kinda down, when I have to travel back home after a wonderful weekend with my bf (have I mentioned that long distance relationships suck?)


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 16, 2011)

Elena ~ I love plummy pinks, too.  Let me know the shade of the Dior one you're picking up -- I would love to check it out!
  	Hope you love your new eye shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Study hard and then enjoy the rewards!!  Back in college I couldn't buy many high end products.  I started buying MAC after college and didn't get into Chanel until last year (and then I was wondering where Chanel had been all my life).
  	The long distance relationship would be hard -- hang on till you get to see you bf again (hopefully soon!)


  	HG -- so what concoction of lipsticks did you end up mixing up??  Can't wait to hear your reviews!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow this thread moves fast! I just caught up from where I left last night. 

  	byterry is available at a counter here and it is very pricey. The rose fluid blush has good reviews but I haven't seen it as I am trying to stay away from the counter. Can't wait to hear your thoughts, HG!

  	elegant - thanks for the info on the allure cover look with givenchy makeup. Very beautiful and I will explore more of it. I saw the orange lipstick from a couple of years ago. 

  	I got the dior addict postcard sample today! It's a pink shade but they didn't label what it is. I think someone mention what it is but I forgot. I swatched 881 Fashion Week and fell in love. It's a sheer plum shade, deeper than Iron Maiden. 681 Icone looks like a nice plummy pink so check it out if you like the colour.

  	I was at a mall hoping to buy the lipstick but school's out for a week and there was a sale so it was very crowded. I could hardly walk so I left without buying anything. I got the dior sample from another mall where the department store didn't have a sale, so it was quiet. Still no sign of the RC Shines. But every brand is having their own sheer shimmery lipstick! Saw the new ones from shu uemura too. They're pretty and very sheer, and there is a shimmery light green shade that swatches transparent with teal shimmer.


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 16, 2011)

Eleentje ~ Yeah, I thought so too... the packaging looks very lovely though. Maybe it also depends on if it's your HG colors as well... I'm not sure I'll ever find my HG color, not that I couldn't find one, but I couldn't commit to one color for lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  	Hang in there with your long distance relationship 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Hope you could stay together soon!


----------



## stv578 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm going to echo Miss QQ's comment about this thread moving fast, I can't read everything while at work!

  	All this talk of concealers and lipstick, but no recommendations on a good foundation, lol! 

  	I didn't go to check out the new Dior lippies yesterday, maybe this weekend.  I also have the Coco shine samples to try out as well.  For some reason, I don't feel fulfilled in the lipstick department at present!  Why is that, with all the products we have, there always seems to be something missing?!  Is it really about the lipstick?! 

  	As of tomorrow, I am off work till next Monday to enjoy some time with my kids on their break.  No overtime this weekend either, which means that I can finally relax a bit and my house will be spotless by Saturday!  I plan on starting off my mini-break with a nice glass of wine tonight... who wants to join me?!


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm anxious to hear everyone's reports on the Coco Shines and Dior lippies!  Nora -- I don't think we'll ever be fulfilled in the l/s department because they are always coming out with something new!  LOL  
  	I always have issues with foundations because of my oily skin.  It is a curse.  Most foundations tend to "slip" on me.  The only one I have found that will absolutely stay put all day is Estee Lauder Double Wear.  I don't love the formula, or the way it feels when I apply it -- but it does stay on.  I am always on the hunt!  The Lancome one that I am trying out is OK, but doesn't last on me.  
  	Well -- I am off to get the goods for a party.  We are having friends over on Friday for a late St. Patrick's day party.  Us Irish have to have some claim to fame!  haha  
  	Hope you all have a lovely Wednesday


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's my long awaited flat backside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Maybe I'll post the front next


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 16, 2011)

stv578 said:


> I didn't go to check out the new Dior lippies yesterday, maybe this weekend.  I also have the Coco shine samples to try out as well.  For some reason, I don't feel fulfilled in the lipstick department at present!  Why is that, with all the products we have, there always seems to be something missing?!  Is it really about the lipstick?!
> 
> As of tomorrow, I am off work till next Monday to enjoy some time with my kids on their break.  No overtime this weekend either, which means that I can finally relax a bit and my house will be spotless by Saturday!  *I plan on starting off my mini-break with a nice glass of wine tonight... who wants to join me?!*


 
  	*raises hand* You know I will be! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Well, I still love the new Chanel VA foundation.
  	 I have also been trying samples of 2 eye creams which have left the skin around my eye sooooo soft.

  	La Prairie - Cellular Eye Contour Cream - I love the feel of this, disappears into the skin, light reflecting pigments
  	Shiseido - Bio Performance Super Eye Contour Cream - Makes the skin feel silky super soft the next day. Its a little more wet looking, doesn't absorb right away


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 16, 2011)

LOL Elegant - yes, front please!

  	I can't keep up with you ladies while I'm in the middle of my projects, so I'll just pop in and out to say hello 

  	You're all too much fun, though!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 16, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> LOL Elegant - yes, front please!
> 
> I can't keep up with you ladies while I'm in the middle of my projects, so I'll just pop in and out to say hello
> 
> You're all too much fun, though!








  Don't stay away...please stay around


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 16, 2011)

Elegant -- most women would kill for that backside!  You are smokin' hot!  And you totally look like Demi Moore from the back!  I wanna see the front . . .


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 16, 2011)

^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	It just looks ....flat to me. Its soooo funny, the dress is just like Spanx...but it give off this sheen, so when the flash/light hits it, it looks like white or like my undergarments are showing thru , but they're not. The shot the professional photographer took for the press release - omg the white flash - you can see it on my one boob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Talk about a beacon of light...geesh


----------



## stv578 (Mar 16, 2011)

Elegant, i agree with Michelle! 

  	Thanks for the eye cream recs, I think I'm going to give Shiseido's a try.

  	And "Cheers" for later!  I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## bis (Mar 16, 2011)

elegant, you are one hot lady, uhm, rotana! I love the dress, very stylish.   stv578, enjoy your break and your wine :drinks: Hope to join you soon with a bit of time off. And like Elegant I still like the VLA foundations, I just wish it was a bit lighter.   Bonitinha, we could trade skins, I'd love to have yours. Dry skin is no fun.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Mar 16, 2011)

I own one of the Tom Ford lippies (Blush Nude) and I don't think it's worth the price unless you're a packaging junkie. The texture is definitely lovely, nice and creamy but not overly creamy so the wear-time is good. But I think I can find an equally pleasing lippie texture for $30ish dollars from other high-end brands. I will say that the packaging is divine though, the super luxe white & gold, love it!


----------



## Almus (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow elegant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That dress is stunning (same for the body inside!).

  	I've been to Givenchy's counter and hum, the e/s testers were ... dirty? I don't know if that's totally correct, but they were not in good shape anyway. I have tried the Khaki one, and it is way too light for I am looking for (which is a deep Khaki Green, any ideas?). 

  	By the way, I just read in an spanish forum that a girl have already checked Guerlain's summer collection in vivo and it seems to be stunning!


----------



## User38 (Mar 16, 2011)

Elegant.. no wonder your dh is gaga over you.. you are gorgeous.. well your butt is.. lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	honeylemon, I agree.. overpriced and over touted Tom Ford products...they should be a $15 ls..just for the packaging
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	stv.. enjoy some time off. I too am home early and having a sip or two..lol.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	btw, I got a huge drubbing in the market today again.. I sold off half yesterday but it's just as bad today. US Treas is only way to go for now at 1% int.


----------



## User38 (Mar 16, 2011)

Almus.. good going for the entreprenurial spanish girl.. most times other countries beat us.. lol


----------



## User38 (Mar 16, 2011)

oh I cooked up a lovely plummy rose colour .. I used 1/3 of Amorous and 1/3 of Snob, with 1/3 of Gulabi.. and it came out almost what I had in mind.. lol.

  	hard work


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 16, 2011)

bis said:


> *Bonitinha, we could trade skins, I'd love to have yours. Dry skin is no fun.*


	But then you'd have to invest in a year supply of those oil absorbing sheets!  I have to have those things on me at all times!  lol  But I know what you're saying, my girls have dry skin and they are always complaining of dry, itchy skin.  I wish we could all have "normal" skin -- what would that be like??


----------



## bis (Mar 16, 2011)

[quote name="Bonitinha" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/120#post_2095741"]


But then you'd have to invest in a year supply of those oil absorbing sheets!  I have to have those things on me at all times!  lol  But I know what you're saying, my girls have dry skin and they are always complaining of dry, itchy skin.  I wish we could all have "normal" skin -- what would that be like??   
[/quote]  Good thinking, we could merge and then split. Everything is better than being a raisin


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 16, 2011)

Bonitinha, Bis ~ I have both the curse of oily and dry skin, esp. in winter. My nose would still be oily, but my parts of my cheek are dry... *sigh*. Now I tried moisturizing differently for the T-zone vs rest of face. I also had to have those oil absorbing sheets . I wonder what's normal skin is .

  	Elegant ~ Your back is hawt!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

  	Honey&Lemon, HerGreyness ~ Thanks, then I'd rather spend the money on 2 Chanel lippies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	Bis, Elegant ~ I wanted to try the Chanel VA as well, but alas my foundation run out without a warning... (a downside of the Armani). Last time I checked there were no shade match for me though (or at least they didn't carry it in Germany)


----------



## User38 (Mar 16, 2011)

Elegant, you don't look flat.. you look very curvaceous.. in fact, I just showed the monitor to my assistant who is working with me at home for a few more minutes and she said.. WOW! .. you look like hotness personified.. lol.

  	cutie.. I know what you mean.. lol.

  	the ByTerry products so far, have a lovely non fragrance and feel heavenly -- now comes the hard parts, the actual testing, tasting, as well as trying under different conditons. Will keep advised -- the foundations look super smooth .. wait till I put them in the oven. lol.


----------



## User38 (Mar 16, 2011)

cutie, that ticks me off -- I had to buy another foundation in  a lighter shade (Chanel VitaA) because my tan went down the drain basically... there is no middle shade either so I will have to use two foundations to mix in portions with this line.


----------



## bis (Mar 16, 2011)

[quote name="cutemiauw" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/120#post_2095766"]	Bonitinha, Bis ~ I have both the curse of oily and dry skin, esp. in winter. My nose would still be oily, but my parts of my cheek are dry... *sigh*. Now I tried moisturizing differently for the T-zone vs rest of face. I also had to have those oil absorbing sheets . I wonder what's normal skin is .

	Elegant ~ Your back is hawt!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

	Honey&Lemon, HerGreyness ~ Thanks, then I'd rather spend the money on 2 Chanel lippies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

	Bis, Elegant ~ I wanted to try the Chanel VA as well, but alas my foundation run out without a warning... (a downside of the Armani). Last time I checked there were no shade match for me though (or at least they didn't carry it in Germany)
[/quote]  We'll mix you in as well, no problem   Try again with the VLA, at least they have it now in B10, which for Chanel here is already pretty light. Not for other, but give it a try. I have taken up sending Chanel regularly emails about their limited shade range, maybe you could too? If they never get feedback they will not change anything.  How light is the Armani foundation? Did you use the skin fabric? I like something that is very lightweight and just evens out the redness in my skin. While I love the VLA, I wish it was a bit lighter. The Armani foundation looks great on you, so maybe I'll give it a try for winter.


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 16, 2011)

I got my Lancome lippies today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got Fleur de lis, which is a nice plummy pink.  Has a bit more shimmer that I thought -- I'll have to see how it looks on the lips.  I also got Love It!  which is a pretty pink color.  The 5 free lippies are quite nice.  Although my youngest already smashed the top of one ("It Girl" -- I love the name!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I told her "only mommy can open it".  I have caught her many times admiring my Chanel lipsticks -- she is an addict in the making . . .


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 16, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Elegant, you don't look flat.. you look very curvaceous.. in fact, I just showed the monitor to my assistant who is working with me at home for a few more minutes and she said.. WOW! .. you look like hotness personified.. lol.
> 
> cutie.. I know what you mean.. lol.
> 
> the ByTerry products so far, have a lovely non fragrance and feel heavenly -- now comes the hard parts, the actual testing, tasting, as well as trying under different conditons. Will keep advised -- the foundations look super smooth .. wait till I put them in the oven. lol.


  	LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Well all of you are so incredibly sweet & kind to this ol lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks so much! I needed a pick me up! Need a booty smiley

  	But seriously, it looks so flat at the top that I could probably set a plate on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Love your lip trio!

  	anyone else having problems with the site loading weird/slowly today? agggh

  	ps....I have to stop looking at Winthrops links....they get me in trouble


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 16, 2011)

Cutie - I have the same problem with the dry cheeks. Especially if I exfoliate. But since I started using that KS CytoCell it has helped in the texture greatly.


----------



## User38 (Mar 16, 2011)

Elegant, if you're old, I am ancient


----------



## User38 (Mar 16, 2011)

<<and there I am.. prior to colouring my hair black


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 16, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Elegant, if you're old, I am ancient








 I JUST saw your picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OHMYGOSH you are SO beautiful I could marry you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Holy cow woman...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what a hottie

  	yeah, right you're old


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 16, 2011)

HG - read it again - I wasn't finished  my laptop is jumpin all over the place


----------



## User38 (Mar 16, 2011)

I think only C! remembered my pic.. it is 2 years old, so add 2 years of pain and suffering, and I look the same but with dark black hair -- with a new crop. 

  	you are too kind to an old bag..


----------



## User38 (Mar 16, 2011)

lolol..


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 16, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> I think only C! remembered my pic.. it is 2 years old, so add 2 years of pain and suffering, and I look the same but with dark black hair -- with a new crop.
> 
> you are too kind to an old bag..








 I don't know if in my mind that I can picture you with short dark hair...but even bald you would still be GAWGEOUS my dear...wow


----------



## User38 (Mar 16, 2011)

lol.. ty ty.. you are too sweet..

  	but, in truth, the dark dark hair makes me look paler/ more alabaster looking and the short chop really accentuates my face.. or so the Mario Bros who cut my hair say.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I will take new pics = I need to for business again with the dark hair and  show you guys.


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 16, 2011)

HG -- you are stunningly beautiful and I see why these men are chasing you down for dates!!  Well, between you and Elegant -- man, I can only hope to be as hot as both of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'd love to see the dark hair . . .


----------



## User38 (Mar 16, 2011)

thank you Bonitinha.. I don't think men chase anyone for beauty.. they want the hoo hoo..and with me, they don't get it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I am sitting here tallying up my market losses in two days
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 horrible, but I got caught in the mess.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 16, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> HG -- you are stunningly beautiful and I see why these men are chasing you down for dates!!  Well, between you and Elegant -- man, I can only hope to be as hot as both of you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	YOU ARE!  I've heard things get better with age


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 16, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> thank you Bonitinha.. I don't think men chase anyone for beauty.. _*they want the hoo hoo*_..and with me, they don't get it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Tee hee!  Good girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I still think the men will chase you for your beauty!
  	Oh dear -- yes everything is a mess right now.  Hope things turn up for you soon.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 16, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> thank you Bonitinha.. I don't think men chase anyone for beauty.. *they want the hoo hoo*..and with me, they don't get it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 








  	yeah, what a mess...thought about you today concerning that.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 16, 2011)

Michelle - I'm watching ANTM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are doing their hair & MU right now - I love to watch that 

  	HAHAHAHAHAHA - they're talking about having a BOOTY....yeah baby


----------



## User38 (Mar 16, 2011)

Elegant, I have been selling off and buying more short positions, but still.. now I have to sit tight... not exactly what I like to do


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh my word -- HG -- you know who you look like?  Ivanka Trump -- Donald Trump's stunning daughter  http://www.pickmeupnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/ivanka.jpg

  	And with Elegant looking like Demi Moore -- we have a couple of celebs goin' on here!


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 16, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> Michelle - I'm watching ANTM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	It's not on yet here until another half hour -- can't wait to see what drama is going on tonight!  When they were getting their makeovers -- oh the crying and whining going on!  Hilar!!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 16, 2011)

Not much other choice right now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 geesh


----------



## User38 (Mar 16, 2011)

Me??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	ty Bonitinha.. you are a gorgeous woman, with an Eye Candy hubby.. lol.


----------



## User38 (Mar 16, 2011)

Elegant, nope.. just sit it out and wait.. buy puts and calls and wait wait wait.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Mar 16, 2011)

HG, you are sooo pretty!!! I totally see the resemblance with Ivanka Trump too (who I think is a mega hottie as well)!!!


----------



## User38 (Mar 16, 2011)

aww thanks Honey.. but I am half a century old.. and still breathing.. lol. Ivanka is young and beautiful!


----------



## User38 (Mar 16, 2011)

as I was digging for mixing colours yesterday, I found my last summer's old favourite... YSL Opera Rose


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 16, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> as I was digging for mixing colours yesterday, I found my last summer's old favourite... YSL Opera Rose



 	your new pic - doing the upright split 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 total LOL! made me choke on my wine


----------



## katred (Mar 16, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> lol.. ty ty.. you are too sweet..
> 
> but, in truth, the dark dark hair makes me look paler/ more alabaster looking and the short chop really accentuates my face.. or so the Mario Bros who cut my hair say..
> 
> ...


	Please do! I'm not sure if the dark hair makes me look paler or not. I imagine it does but others have told me that the effect is about the same. I went from platinum blond to black overnight, so I think that some people were just in shock and didn't know what to make of it.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 16, 2011)

katred said:


> Please do! I'm not sure if the dark hair makes me look paler or not. I imagine it does but others have told me that the effect is about the same. I went from platinum blond to black overnight, so I think that some people were just in shock and didn't know what to make of it.


	I missed HG's pic too. But Ivanka Trump is gorgeous.

  	I want to try SU's white cream e/s in the pot. It looks like a good base. It's a brand I don't usually look at though. 

  	elegant - you are hot! Thanks for sharing the pic! Now the front please. 

  	I forgot to say I love Fendi. Most recent bag that caught my eye: the peek-a-boo. I would feel insecure to leave the bag open though.

  	Wonder how is Eugenia too. Hope she is well!


----------



## Almus (Mar 17, 2011)

I missed HG's pic too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	It is so difficult to follow the thread with the time difference ...


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 17, 2011)

So much going on overnight, hard for me to keep up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Almus said:


> I missed HG's pic too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I agree!!! But the thread is so much fun it's worth all the troubles anyways


----------



## bis (Mar 17, 2011)

cutie, how do you like the SPF50 lotions you mentioned? I used the LRP SPF50 lotion and I love it, but somehow my skin is acting up when I use it. So I need something new as I have a sun allergy. I bought the Shiseido SPF50 lotion as it was recommended by the SA, but the tube is so tiny.  For the Kiehls Midnight Recovery Serum, do you like that too? I have a sample but I wanted to wait for my skin to behave itself a bit better.


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 17, 2011)

Bis ~ I have LRP too and what I don't like about that one is the stickiness. It's like my face feels even oilier when I use it. So I'm trying to use up the bottle for when I go out to do sports. L'Occitane feels very lightweight in comparison to LRP. I used the Immortelle SPF 40. Last year it's very hard to find here, so I'm switching to Kiehl's. Kiehl's is nice too and 10 Euros cheaper than L'Occitane's. It's thicker in texture, but it doesn't feel oily, gives more the dewy look. I don't know how it will go in warmer months yet. Tube looks really tiny although it said it holds the same amount as L'Occitane's. Both works well under foundation.

  	I love the midnight recovery serum too! Smells really nice. Goes on oily, but it's meant to be used at night anyways. It lasts forever too! I'm still on the sample bottles. It's quite good in making your skin well behaved. I feel the difference since the first time I used it, and over time my skin is really smooth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. At first you might need more than the recommended 3 drops, but after a while, you'd see how the skin feels smoother that you'll only need the three drops .

  	Btw, I have a sample of Estee Lauder's lifting serum and I have to say it felt even better than Kiehl's... only the price was twice more expensive as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## bis (Mar 17, 2011)

cutemiauw, thanks for the feedback. I especially love the LRP for its "stickyness", my dry skin loved it before. It exists in a lighter formula for normal skin as well. After your feedback I will break out the MRS this weekend when I am back home. I use oils a lot at night, so this might be really nice for me. And I will also give the Kiehls SPF50 a try.  Thanks for you tips   (Btw, have you thought about the MAC brushes?)


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 17, 2011)

MissQQ --  There is a sticker on the bottom of the Fleur de Lis lipstick that is GN00.  It is such a pretty color! I just found the scent to be really strong.  I've thought about letting it sit out for a few days without the cap -- to let the scent dissipate.  It has a nice glossy sheen and very moisturizing.


Miss QQ said:


> I wanted Fleur de lis after I saw the review on T's blog. What is the number? Only part of Lancome's makeup make it to my counters, and the same with their seasonal collections. Maybe I can find it at my counter. Your daughter is so cute, she must be drooling at the lippies.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 17, 2011)

Just ignore me if this link has already been posted, but here's a great review with lots of swatches on skin of the Shiseido Shimmering Rouges:

http://www.makeupstash.com/2011/03/shiseido-shimmering-rouge-lipsticks.html

  	I think Chanel is losing alot of business by stalling on releasing the shines here.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 17, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> Just ignore me if this link has already been posted, but here's a great review with lots of swatches on skin of the Shiseido Shimmering Rouges:
> 
> http://www.makeupstash.com/2011/03/shiseido-shimmering-rouge-lipsticks.html
> 
> I think Chanel is losing alot of business by stalling on releasing the shines here.


	Thats a great link - I haven't seen it. I'm going to get Stiletto & Pink Champagne, but there is another one that I didn't write down the number, its just a few shades lighter than Iron Maiden. I'm not sure which one it is now. Maybe its Brocade, but in person it didn't look rose like in that link

  	Chanel is just busy......doing lots of videos I guess


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 17, 2011)

Here's the Shiseido blister pack I was given.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 17, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> Thats a great link - I haven't seen it. I'm going to get Stiletto & Pink Champagne, but there is another one that I didn't write down the number, its just a few shades lighter than Iron Maiden. I'm not sure which one it is now. Maybe its Brocade, but in person it didn't look rose like in that link
> Chanel is just busy......doing lots of videos I guess


	I think Stiletto is the one that is a few shades lighter than Iron Maiden. It is a sheer purple pink, and has the blue shimmers that Cheryl talked about. lol yeah, the videos are entertaining though. The blister pack is awesome! I should go and ask for one, but shiseido SAs aren't friendly here. Tell us how you find the colours! The orange is the one I said looks wearable.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 17, 2011)

See that bottom left corner light taupey beige nude color in the blister pack - its quite pretty on too.


----------



## stv578 (Mar 17, 2011)

Enablers!  I am all over Pink Champagne, will definitely get that when i go to get my eye cream, and will also look at Iron Maiden vs. Stiletto!  Iron Maiden just takes me back to my days as a *rocker*!  Ya, I was into the heavier side of the music spectrum in my teens, I still crank it in the car once in a while... but ultimately, time has a way of mellowing people out I find!

  	And I also missed HG's picture. 

  	So, no wine yesterday, picked up a bottle of rose (dunno how to put the accent on the 'e'!), but it wasn't chilled, so it's all ready to go for tonight!

  	Michelle, I know it was a few pages back now, but have you ever tried EL's double wear light?  I love that foundation, it's pretty light and the coverage is great, but I do find that it isn't quite as nice to my skin as the Clarin's fndt I'm using atm.  I found it looked more natural than the regular double wear, but the shades are really limited.  I used to mix 1 & 2.

  	Will be trying one of my samples today for the Coco shines, and will report back. 

  	Oh, and before I forget...

  	Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 17, 2011)

stv578 said:


> Enablers!  I am all over Pink Champagne, will definitely get that when i go to get my eye cream, and will also look at Iron Maiden vs. Stiletto!  Iron Maiden just takes me back to my days as a *rocker*!  Ya, I was into the heavier side of the music spectrum in my teens, I still crank it in the car once in a while... but ultimately, time has a way of mellowing people out I find!
> 
> And I also missed HG's picture.
> 
> ...


	I was just going to pm you to be sure everything was ok, & you are doing well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Well, HG is just gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	I love the color of Rose wine..its pretty to look at it in a beautiful wine glass, but I still prefer the taste of red.

  	I'm off for an early dinner celebration - St. Patty's Day is the day hubby & I met...so its our favorite anniversary to celebrate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 32 yrs baby


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 17, 2011)

Elegant -- love the colors in that blister pack -- so pretty!  And enjoy your St. Patty's dinner -- congrats!!

  	Nora -- Thank you -- I will have to check out the Double wear light.  I haven't tried that one yet -- it would be nice to not have something quite as heavy as the Double Wear.

  	And yes, Happy St. Patty's day!!  Here's an Irish Blessing to you all from an Irish Lass 


 	An Irish Blessing​ ​  	May God give you . . .​  	For every storm, a rainbow,​  	For every tear, a smile,​  	For every care, a promise,​  	And a blessing in each trial.​  	For every problem life sends,​  	A faithful friend to share,​  	For every sigh, a sweet song,​  	And an answer for each prayer.​


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 17, 2011)

Elegant~ The colors of the blister pack is very pretty! Thank you for sharing it . 

  	Hmm now I'm thinking to get one between Chanel Rouge Coco Shine or Bobbi Brown Treatment Lipshine  or those Shiseido ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Texture wise, which one is better? Although ultimately it's probably down to the color I like...


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh my, so many lipsticks, so little time.... 
  	I've missed HG photo again, ackkkkk. No surprise though, I was sleeping already then.


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 17, 2011)

I wanted to post some pics of the Lancome lippies.  They came in a nice silver box with tissue (the gift packaging is free).  The one on the Left is Fleur di Lis and the one lying down is Love It!.  The rest are the 5 freebies (the poor one on the right is the one that got smashed).  Sorry about the lighting -- it has been overcast for days . . .


----------



## stv578 (Mar 17, 2011)

Elegant, enjoy your dinner! 

  	Michelle, that was a really nice blessing, thank you.  And thanks for the pics!  I don't know if I should be looking though, lol!  I need to really be selective in my purchases, especially with Chanel's summer collection in a couple months.


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 17, 2011)

Ohhh, I completely forgot,
  	Congratulations on your anniversary, Elegant! Wow that's 32 years of your hubby being a lucky man 

  	Michelle,those are all really pretty colours! I have so many GWP Lancome lippies though, that I'm not buying any more anytime soon.
  	By the way, I have no idea what number that plummy pink Dior lipstick was I loved. I know it was in the 800 range, possibly 881- Fashion Week.
  	I was a bit braindead at the time, but hopefully I'll get to swatch them again this weekend, and I'll let you know for sure.


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 17, 2011)

stv578 said:


> Michelle,those are all really pretty colours! I have so many GWP Lancome lippies though, that I'm not buying any more anytime soon.
> By the way, I have no idea what number that plummy pink Dior lipstick was I loved. I know it was in the 800 range, possibly 881- Fashion Week.
> I was a bit braindead at the time, but hopefully I'll get to swatch them again this weekend, and I'll let you know for sure.


	I am loving the finishes of the Dior lippies from what I've seen online.  Can't wait to swatch in person


----------



## User38 (Mar 17, 2011)

Bonitinha -- thank you for that lovely blessing.. Lord knows I needed it today.. and he heard me screaming.. the market recovered somewhat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although as my mother always tells me the Lord has nothing to do with financial matters.. and I always tell her, oh yeah? how does the Pope have such sumptous quarters and luscious meals.. heh.. 

  	thank you Elegant for the praise, but as you can see, I am a spry old bird who can do stand up splits..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	and I am glad you are enjoying your rocker remembrances.. lol.


----------



## User38 (Mar 17, 2011)

update: I tried the cle de peau concealer again and mixed it fully with eye cream and applied with a hot little finger.. looked fine on app, and later started looking dry again.. ugh.  On the other eye, I tested Maybelline (don't shoot me HEnders only )  "Age Rewind" concealer on one end/highliter on the other. I used the concealer first over my normal eye cream of the day, and then used the highliter end.

  	I felt like throwing my Cle de peau against a brick wall
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cause the Maybelline beats it hand over fist.. at least it's cheap enough that if I do go insane and launch it, it won't hurt my wallet. But def worth a try imo.


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 17, 2011)

HG -- hope your day . . . (and let's face it, the world) gets better!  Good to know about the Maybelline winning over Dle de Peau.  Who would've guessed??


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 17, 2011)

Maybelline is my favourite non HE brand, cos they often come up with new stuff, rather then copying other brands   Although their Cool eyes pencils were utter crap


----------



## Shypo (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi gorgeous ratonas!  Great info on the concealers - I may have to experiment.  It's one of those things that is so hard to find, and very individual.  I hate that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I may have to break down and try the CdP.  I tried Chantecaille's when I was in San Jose the last time, and I guess it did ok.  I think I may go back to BB (the one with the setting powder - I can't remember the name right now).  The setting powder process worked pretty well for me when I was using it.  I think I might also start using my 224 brush like the Pixiwoo girls do - it may improve the application.  Thanks for the links, Winthrop.  Very helpful.

  	HG, you definitely need to check out 406 - it really is a gorgeous color!!  Winthrop, I think you would like the Shiseido ones quite a bit.  I'm finding that I'm reaching for them more often than not.

  	I also received my 'Bite Cosmetics' tinted balms - I like them actually.  I got 2 - Starfruit and Creme - Starfruit is a pretty berry-type color, and Creme is a barely-there cool pink.  They're very moisturizing.  Don't like the caps though - they seem like they're not that secure.  But the componentry is quite light, which I like - all the lipstick in my bag weighs it down! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	On a DIFFERENT topic (ha ha - it's not as much fun HERE, is it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - I have just discovered the singer Adele - heard her latest song (Rolling in the Deep) earlier this week and now I'm obsessed.  Holy cow!  What talent!!  And I love that song!  I had never heard of her before - and she won a Grammy in 2009.  I must live under a rock.

  	And in book news, my book club is reading 'Cutting for Stone' by Abraham Vhergese.  It's interesting - I'm not that far into it yet, but I've been told it's fabulous.


----------



## User38 (Mar 17, 2011)

C! I do so love Adele.. I discovered her a while back and have been a fan since. I am a sucka for music.. but especially jazz, blues -- oooo bring back Big Mama Thornton, even that pinhead Amy whatsherliner sings like a bad ass ... oh and . and Sarah Vaugh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	on the concealers, I am doing some research for my clients -- and the Maybelline one was one I threw in because I like the company.. wink.

  	I am still on my personal quest for the perfect concealer -- but have found none to date and I have gone thru many.  I am working on it though.. lol.


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 17, 2011)

Love Adele, too!  I also love her songs "Make You Feel My Love" and "Chasing Pavement".  Man, I wish I could sing (not my talent at all).

  	I just called the Dior counter to see if they have all of the new Dior Addict lippies.  You would have thought I asked her to explain Einstein's Theory of Relativity!   She had no clue as to what I was talking about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Seriously -- why are these MU artists not trained?  I would think that with every new launch, the employees would be given info on all of the new shades and selling points of the new products.  Guess I should have gone into marketing LOL!  I'll just have to make a trip to the counter myself

  	I love hearing what people are reading.  I am an obsessive reader.  My husband says he wishes he could intrigue me like my books do


----------



## Shypo (Mar 17, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Elegant!!!  Wow!  32 years - how fabulous is that!

  	I don't know how I missed all of those posts - I must have been reading a page back and replied from there......

  	HG, I hope the market continues to improve - I'm sure things will work out for the best.  I'm still hoping I'll get another chance at that pic!!  I'm always late to the party.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	That's a great blessing, Michelle - thank you!

  	And oh yeah, I'm digging that Alabaster color (beige-y one in the lower left corner) - I may have to give that one a whirl too.  I love these.  And I agree with Winthrop - Chanel is missing the boat.  Their loss.  People will postpone their purchases because there are substitutes in the market currently, coupled with the fact that Chanel's are perm (as are the others I believe), most people won't be rushing out to buy them.  I still like the Shiseido and Dior versions better than Boy.

  	Happy St. Paddy's Day everyone!  I hope you had a blessed day!


----------



## User38 (Mar 17, 2011)

my latest book: 13 Things that don't make sense -- J. Krakenaur
  	                        The praise of Folly -- D. Erasmus

  	I always alternate a classic with other books.. rotation type ..lol


----------



## User38 (Mar 17, 2011)

omg.. Elegant 32 years !!! how lovely, how exciting, and how romantic.. lasting love
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have a very very happy Anniversary dear Elegant, and same to DH !!

  	C! I am waiting on some new ones with the dark hair.. lol. I look weird to myself now.


  	But you know what I look like.. just darken the hair.. lol

  	The market recovered partially today.. like a prize fighter who gets knocked down and gets up again and goes for the 13th.. whooooo.. I have spent more time on stocks than on mu this week.. lol. But, secretly deeply -- I love that monster of a market.. it is like nature, logical and with a mind of it's own.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 17, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> The market recovered partially today.. like a prize fighter who gets knocked down and gets up again and goes for the 13th.. whooooo.. I have spent more time on stocks than on mu this week.. lol. But, secretly deeply -- I love that monster of a market.. it is like nature, logical and with a mind of it's own.


	well, I lost my multi quotes somehow pfft

  	Thank you - thats so sweet of you! Thanks ALL of you C, Michelle, Nora, Eleen,.... - dang, you are all so kind & sweet - hugs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




girlfriends!!!!! What a pick me up for sure.

  	HG - See I would marry you for your mind & just not your gorgeous looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And yes, my CDP - is exactly the same

  	Shypo - I agree so much I am loving the Shiseido & Dior verrrrrry much! Shiseido has the creamy balmy goodness with a punch more staying pigmentation. I went to buy 2 more colors tonight & they were completely sold out of almost every color. And yes - get the 406 is beautiful - I bought the last one of that color last week.

  	I had to laugh - after we were discussing the concealers the other day, the specktra page at the top kept promoting a concealer ad - are they spying on us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Speaking of concealers, I am still really really loving the VS one - color & staying power & does not creep or crepe. I would give it almost 5 stars

  	Michelle - what pretty goodies! The pink one laying down is my fave. I swear, I'm like a dog after a bone when I see any pink lipstick.

  	Oh, at our dinner tonight, as soon as we sat down there was a *cough* mom with about an 7-8yr old boy who jumped up & down in his seat & bit his tongue - screamed bloody murder for like 10 -15 mins. drove us nuts! DH went to one of the hostesses & asked if we could sit somewhere else - she was rud to him, said ther were no other places to seat us at the moment. Them, they brought our dinner & hubs' lasagna was completely burnt on the bottom. So they sent it back, the manager brought him out the new lasagna, we mentioned the screaming kid & why couldn't they ask the mother to take him out until he calmed down (she said they don't ) ackkkk - I"LL SCREAM then. Anyhow, they picked up the tab for our dinner & even gave us free desert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	So, alls well that ends well...geesh


----------



## User38 (Mar 17, 2011)

Elegant.. sounds like a fun dinner.. I can say that from past experience each and every tiny thing I did with Jeff takes on a different perspective, as if he knew he would leave me sooner rather than later.  He never joked about us playing hockey in our wheelchairs.. he just knew. And, I miss him so much. My anniversary will be spent up in an airplane again where I can sniff the germy filled air and feel that I am in God's hands.. and he is my pilot no matter what happens.

  	Have a great one.. it's the memories we take that are wonderful !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I am going to try the CdeP -- with a different eye cream but I will not give up my eye creams -- besides it's been Shiseido recently, and Shiseido owns CdeP... so they should be compatible. In lieu of that, I will use it as a cover for my under pigmented face where I lost the mole on that beach so long ago.


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 17, 2011)

So I do not embarrass myself in public -- can you ladies tell me the correct pronunciation of Shiseido?  I need to see if we have a counter here, or if Sephora (help us all) is the only place that carries it here.  

  	Elegant -- Ahhh -- screaming kids during dinner = not fun!  Glad the restaurant comped your meal -- and dessert.  
  	Yep, I love the lippie laying down, too.  I wore it today -- very creamy and moisturizing.  I love my collection of pink lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	HG -- can't wait to peep the pic with your dark hair!

  	Cheryl -- -K- I wrote down the Dior lippies you like, along with the Shiseido lippies that you, Elegant, and HG like -- Holy Smokes, that's a long list


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 17, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Elegant.. sounds like a fun dinner.. I can say that from past experience each and every tiny thing I did with Jeff takes on a different perspective, as if he knew he would leave me sooner rather than later.  He never joked about us playing hockey in our wheelchairs.. he just knew. And, I miss him so much. My anniversary will be spent up in an airplane again where I can sniff the germy filled air and feel that I am in God's hands.. and he is my pilot no matter what happens.
> 
> Have a great one.. it's the memories we take that are wonderful !!
> 
> ...














 and, exactly!

  	I have so enjoyed finding you as my friend


----------



## User38 (Mar 17, 2011)

Elegant.. the feeling is totally mutual


----------



## User38 (Mar 17, 2011)

Bonitinha.. it's SHEESAIDO.. = Shiseido


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 17, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> So I do not embarrass myself in public -- can you ladies tell me the correct pronunciation of Shiseido?  I need to see if we have a counter here, or if Sephora (help us all) is the only place that carries it here.
> 
> Elegant -- Ahhh -- screaming kids during dinner = not fun!  Glad the restaurant comped your meal -- and dessert.
> Yep, I love the lippie laying down, too.  I wore it today -- very creamy and moisturizing.  I love my collection of pink lipsticks
> ...


	I know - right! can you shut the kid up please. I did say a funny to the manager...."I feel like we're eating in Chucky Cheese" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dh lost it.

  	Sh i say doe - short i - unless I'm wrong  I am really preferring these! quality & beauty

  	Oh, & I bought Soft Brown es tonight


----------



## User38 (Mar 17, 2011)

Winthrop, there has been much speculation of a buyout on Chanel for the last two years..lol.  The family that has the controlling interest want's a lot of money for it and the global economic climate doesn't sustain it.  LVMH has been buying up lines left and right, and so has EL and L'Oreal.. but Chanel is Chanel and has dug it's heels in past glories.

  	Someone asked about Shu Uemura -- it left the US and is only sold online now in the US and in the Far East (well with the Tsunami, who knows now)




Winthrop44 said:


> Just ignore me if this link has already been posted, but here's a great review with lots of swatches on skin of the Shiseido Shimmering Rouges:
> 
> http://www.makeupstash.com/2011/03/shiseido-shimmering-rouge-lipsticks.html
> 
> I think Chanel is losing alot of business by stalling on releasing the shines here.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 17, 2011)

Happy anniversary elegant. 32 years..wow, that is wonderful! Best wishes for many more to come.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 17, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Bonitinha.. it's SHEESAIDO.. = Shiseido



 	well I was close


----------



## User38 (Mar 17, 2011)

Elegant.. MAc's Soft brown?

  	I used that shade today for eye contour.. it is one of my staples !

  	lol @ Chucky Cheese..!

  	I do love kids -- but a muzzle is sometimes a good idea..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just kidding to those who have little ones.. lol.

  	oh, and look at this -- this breaks my heart and makes me love my doggies more.

http://www.twincities.com/news/ci_17634919?source=rss&nclick_check=1


----------



## User38 (Mar 17, 2011)

I wanna be a dog in my next life.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 17, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Elegant.. MAc's Soft brown?
> 
> I used that shade today for eye contour.. it is one of my staples !
> 
> ...



 	yes, Macs Soft Brown. I can't believe that I didn't own it.

  	No, seriously - I'm so in on the kids being muzzled - at least in public. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	oh, that link
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dh is SUCH a doggie guy....he LOVES them! He had a pug growing up.


----------



## User38 (Mar 17, 2011)

Pug Power !!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HisPugness is a huge cuddlebug.

  	ty Winthrop.. those Shiseido look as lovely as they are.. I am going to get the Desire # 406 one.. I passed on it.. grrr


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Mar 17, 2011)

Happy anniversary, Elegant!! That meal sounds like a bit of a temporary nightmare, but at least you and the hubby will have some more crazy memories to think back on and laugh at. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	I'm thinking of splurging on the Chantecaille Turtles or one of the Le Metier de Beaute Kaleidoscopes tomorrow after all my work is done. Does anyone have experience with either brand's eyeshadows? 'Cause I have been being super vigilant about going to the gym lately and I feel the need to reward myself.


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 17, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Bonitinha.. it's SHEESAIDO.. = Shiseido


	Thank you -- although I'm still not completely confident I can say it


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 17, 2011)

Interesting stuff, HerGreyness!


HerGreyness said:


> Winthrop, there has been much speculation of a buyout on Chanel for the last two years..lol.  The family that has the controlling interest want's a lot of money for it and the global economic climate doesn't sustain it.  LVMH has been buying up lines left and right, and so has EL and L'Oreal.. but Chanel is Chanel and has dug it's heels in past glories.
> 
> Someone asked about Shu Uemura -- it left the US and is only sold online now in the US and in the Far East (well with the Tsunami, who knows now)


 
	Oh no, that video of doggies made me so sad. I've been always amazed by the animals' behaviour in nature disasters...wild animals turn meek in the faith of death, and will let humans save them, that dog guarding his buddy and barking to people for help...
  	I feel really sorry for all those Japanese who lost their homes and everything they owned. My best friend in Australia has lost her house and her belongings during the recent floods, so I'm collecting all kinds of lovely stuff that I'm going to send her. I wish I could do more....

  	Haha, Elegant, it seems like all those nutty people are seeking you out! First the crazy sales person, and now the screaming kid. I'm glad it all ended well, though


----------



## katred (Mar 18, 2011)

Elegant- Happy anniversary and thank you for reminding me once again why I never wanted children. I don't have problems with them, per se, but the badly behaved ones... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm happy to deal with TGE's nieces and nephew, since we can return them.

  	HG- Interesting news about Chanel. I was just talking to my favourite MA the other day and we were both remarking on how they're the one company who's avoided being bought up so far. I have to say, I kind of like having them independent.


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 18, 2011)

Elegant ~ Happy 32nd Anniversary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's such an inspiration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	Katred ~ I'm glad to know other people who doesn't want kids. I and the hubs don't want one, but I feel like everyone kept on pressuring us... it's hard to feel normal in this sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Shypo (Mar 18, 2011)

Elegant, what an event!  I don't know why some parents just don't get it.  My kids still remember the stone wall of one of our favorite (no longer there) restaurants - they remember having to sit on it until they could behave themselves.  They didn't make the trip too often, but they remember when they did.  Sometimes a meal comp doesn't make up for the missed opportunity for an enjoyable time spent together.  What a bummer.  But, at least maybe you can look back on it and laugh.  HG is so right about the memories!!

  	HG, I hope you have a safe trip (I'm not sure when you are leaving or when your anniversary is), but yes, you are in God's hands.  And you have Jeff watching over you.  It's so good to hear of your thoughts about him - it means you are healing.

  	Michelle, I meant to mention in my earlier post that that picture is great!  What a nice collection of lippies!  And the pink one lying down is my fave too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You definitely have a long list.  If I end up going to Nordies today (not sure how I'm feeling yet - I'm sort of blech - feel like a cold is coming on), I will let you know what I think of the swatches I take.

  	Katred, I love your new avatar!  You are so photogenic!!

  	It's Friday ladies - hope you have an awesome one!!


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 18, 2011)

^^ Cheryl -- we always did the same thing in a restaurant -- if our 3 girls acted up, then out they went to the car until they could behave.  We still to this day have a talk with all of them before we go out anywhere about what it means to behave -- no fighting, no fits, using manners -- so far it has worked!  Now, they are really well behaved and they even love to go shopping and out out to lunch and all kinds of fun girly-ness which I adore
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But parents who don't have any expectations of their kids drive me nutso  LOL!  Have fun at Nordies today -- hope you feel better!


  	Katred -- your pic is gorgeous -- what lovely skin!!

  	Cutemiauv -- Isn't it funny that people have such an opinion on things that are so personal?  I have learned you have to do what is best for you and your situation and to heck with other people's opinions


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 18, 2011)

Honey&LemonGirl said:


> I'm thinking of splurging on the Chantecaille Turtles or one of the Le Metier de Beaute Kaleidoscopes tomorrow after all my work is done. Does anyone have experience with either brand's eyeshadows? 'Cause I have been being super vigilant about going to the gym lately and I feel the need to reward myself.


	I keep seeing those turtles in ads everywhere - they are too cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want a palette of bunnies instead!

  	good for you on the gym! I am addicted to exercise


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 18, 2011)

Honey&Lemon -- Amy at Cafe Makeup did a write up on the Chantecaille Sea Turtles.  The pigmentation looked gorgeous!  And being a beach girl growing up -- I love sea turtles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Makeup is a great reward for your hard work at the gym!

  	I love interval workouts combining strength training and cardio.  Sometimes I get bored and like to mix it up a little with kickboxing, etc.

 	What exercise do you ladies do?  Need more ideas . . .


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 18, 2011)

Katred - you look beautiful in every pic! Your eyes are stunning. Yeah, on the kids - its just bad parenting. Our son never had to even think about how he was going to act in public - he was told in advance 1) how to behave/talk 2) consequences 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Boys can be tough & I learned that whatever they don't break, the husband will 

  	C - of course you & I would like the same lipstick in Michelles pic 


  	Ok, I tried 2 new products this week & here's my comparison.

  	Olay Regenerist Microdermabrasion Peel $23  VS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kate Somerville - Exfolikate $85 or a trial tube $19 (which is what I bought)

  	The Exfolikate was ok, it made my skin smooth, but dried the heck out of it. I ended up with dry patches & one red spot - *gasp* which was gone in a day.

  	Olay Micro Peel - I have read so many great/positive reviews about this product, I thought I would give it a shot which as far as my skin, I am always afraid to try something new like this on it - but the reviews were so glowing that I had to.

  	Olay knocked out the KS by leaps & bounds. You apply crystals on the face first, & then apply a clear activating liquid over the crystals - it foams you message. My skin felt incredibly smooth, not dried out, removes anything in the pores (I don't have large pores) but the skin looks flawless. Any little bumps appeared gone (which a lot of reviews said it does). I had one little breakout on my upper cheek from crying (dad) yes, when I cry, it does that to my skin aggh. It was completely cleared up, a tiny mark remained which will go away.
  	I highly recommend it! for $23 its amazing.  It appears that the whole Olay Regenerist line is a huge success & winner of many beauty awards & editors picks for years.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> What exercise do you ladies do?  Need more ideas . . .



 	I want to do the kickboxing with a real trainer - really really bad! I also want to do yoga...but yeah, there really isn't any place where I live to do that. Where our kids live, they have these beautiful yoga buildings!!! it is not cheap though


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 18, 2011)

Elegant -- I agree -- I tried the Olay Microdermabrasion/peel kit a while ago and loved it!  I might have to get another one -- thanks for the reminder!

  	I do a lot of working out at home -- I have about a zillion workout DVD's.  Our gym does have some fun classes -- but not all of the trainers and instructors are fabulous.  I bet a real trainer doing kickboxing would be amazing -- it is supposed to be one of the best sports to get you cut and lean.  But yeah, the specialty yoga and pilates places here are bank -- especially if you do a private or semi private lesson.  Le sigh


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Elegant -- I agree -- I tried the Olay Microdermabrasion/peel kit a while ago and loved it!  I might have to get another one -- thanks for the reminder!
> 
> I do a lot of working out at home -- I have about a zillion workout DVD's.  Our gym does have some fun classes -- but not all of the trainers and instructors are fabulous.  I bet a real trainer doing kickboxing would be amazing -- it is supposed to be one of the best sports to get you cut and lean.  But yeah, the specialty yoga and pilates places here are bank -- especially if you do a private or semi private lesson.  Le sigh


  	^^^yes, thats what I want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to move to a bigger city with more options

  	I will continue to use the Olay. There are also wet exfoliating cloths - like MAC wipes - that come in those plastic pacs - I think I will try those too. I didn't want to buy anything else from the line until I saw how my skin felt about it first. I guess the Serum is great too. The stuff is really cheap on Amazon! 

  	I bought the last one at Walmart - OMG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - I was only in there like 30 seconds before I realized why I never shop there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 someone had squeezed the product out of 2 of the Olay tubes & it was all over the place.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Mar 18, 2011)

Lately, I've been doing high-intensity cardio intervals every day with Pilates classes/videos every couple of days. There's a really good YouTube user/guru called Blogilates (youtube.com/blogilates) who makes some tough ones that I've liked!

  	Honestly, I'm usually quite lazy and lax about exercising (and eating!) but I've decided to shape up and make exercise a habit this year. It's amazing how my body seems to crave exercise now, like I just feel like I want to MOVE and sweat it out sometimes!

  	The Chantecaille Turtles are #1 on my radar right now. I'm going to wait until I hit my next exercise goal (surviving 40 min of straight cardio, I have such poor endurance but it's getting better!) before I let myself buy it though.

  	It is such a gloomy day in SF today, so I will be sporting some bright lippie (MAC Impassioned) around town. Cross my fingers it doesn't rain!


----------



## stv578 (Mar 18, 2011)

Morning ladies! (Almost afternoon!).

  	Elegant, sorry that your dinner was such an adventure.  I totally agree with you, if a kid is screaming in a restaurant, then something should be said, some people really don't have any thought or courtesy for others.  I guess I'm lucky that my kids for the most part don't throw tantrums.  They do talk really loud though, and we always have to remind them in restaurants to use their inside voice!  I just don't understand why, when they're right next to each other, do they have to speak so loudly!!!  But at at least you went out to celebrate such a nice occasion.  I hope hubby and I are as happy as you two seem to be in 32 years! 

  	I am spending the morning getting some cleaning done while the kids are occupied with the Wii!  I pulled out some "spring/summer" make-up and wouldn't you all know it?  I have a Cle de Peau lipgloss, still unused sitting in a box!  I had bought that along with Chanel's Astral glossimer, the SA in the store had the combo on and it was stunning!  So the question is, why haven't I worn either of them?!

  	Sorry for rambling, funny how being home for a couple of days makes one miss some interaction with adults!  I kinda wish I could stay home all day today and clean/organize, in that mode today. The sun is shining and it was warm enough to open up the garden doors for a good window cleaning.   Oh my, I really am going on about nothing!  I think it's Spring Fever! 

  	Also decided to try out the Vitalumiere Aqua fndt.  It seems to have really good reviews. 

  	Hope you all have a wonderful day!  I hope to be on later tonight.


----------



## Shypo (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey girlies - I swatched a bunch of the Dior Addict lip colors today on a piece of paper - I'll take a pic and hopefully get it posted this afternoon.  They are GORGEOUS!!!  I had such a hard time deciding, and the one I wanted most (Reflet) wasn't in at Nordies yet so they're sending it to me.  Oh my, these are so hard to resist!  Oh, and Sephora had them too - I got to be the first to swatch several of them.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 18, 2011)

stv578 said:


> Morning ladies! (Almost afternoon!).
> 
> Elegant, sorry that your dinner was such an adventure.  I totally agree with you, if a kid is screaming in a restaurant, then something should be said, some people really don't have any thought or courtesy for others.  I guess I'm lucky that my kids for the most part don't throw tantrums.  They do talk really loud though, and we always have to remind them in restaurants to use their inside voice!  I just don't understand why, when they're right next to each other, do they have to speak so loudly!!!  But at at least you went out to celebrate such a nice occasion.  I hope hubby and I are as happy as you two seem to be in 32 years!
> 
> ...


	You had me at Garden doors! Lovely picture in my head. I felt the same today...I want to clean & paint - but, but its warm & beautiful here today so I may just run around to be outside.

  	I will want to know what you think of VA.

  	Oh, I'm sure your kids are well behaved! Its all in the parenting.


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 18, 2011)

Elegant -- I agree about Walmart -- ugggh.  Why is it always such a disaster??  I kid you not, one time we had to go there and our oldest was barely talking and said "This place is a mess!!".  So true!  I'm going to pay more attention to the Regenerist line next time I'm at Target.  Maybe a yoga studio will come to you soon!

  	Honey&Lemon -- That's awesome that you are craving exercise now!  Some days I do, and some days I don't . . . but I make myself workout 5 days a week.  I always love how I feel after a hard workout.  Hope your rain goes away -- but the bright lippie should help!

  	Nora -- woot for finding a brand new lipgloss!  It's like Christmas!  Good luck with your Spring Cleaning.  I was like that today -- I notice something that is bugging me and next thing I am scrubbing a baseboard with a toothbrush.  OCD, big time.  

  	Cheryl -- I am seriously going to have to go look at the Dior lippies on Saturday.  Something about them seems so thrilling to me -- it is truly a sickness!


----------



## Shypo (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't get the picture to post, only the link.  What is UP with this!!!!  Will try to figure it out - grrrrrrrr.


----------



## Shypo (Mar 18, 2011)

Elegant, hearing your review of Olay makes me giggle - I've been using the Regenerist line for about 2 years - not the wash, but the eye, night and sculpting cream.  I love them, and always go back to them from whatever makes my eye wander.  I love the products.  I've not tried the microdermabrasion peel, but I will.  I recently bought the serum at Sam's - 2 for like $38 or something - cheaper than the drugstore.  That's where I get the sculpting cream too.  I think their products are just as good as Chanel - I really don't notice a huge difference when I use something else, and I use it to the bottom of the jar (hate to not use it). 

  	Spring is getting here!!  Glad to hear reports of nice weather!  It's warm-ish here, but cloudy and windy - a little blustery.  I'm hoping for some sunshine soon.

  	I don't know what is up with Spektra, or my laptop - I keep missing posts.  I refresh the page, and I think I'm at the bottom of a page and reply, and lo and behold there are other posts above mine that I haven't even seen yet.  It's starting to really bug me.  And I hate the hijacking.  Stupid hackers.

  	I made a Dior haul today, and got Shiseido BE702.  In Dior I got 983 Insoumise (Nordie exclusive), 864 Couture, 865 Collection and 750 Rock 'n Roll.  Yippee!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 18, 2011)

Cheryl, I find that the ONLY way I can post photos on here is to click the little paper clip right here ^^  above where you type your reply and then upload directly to from my computer. Is that what you're trying?  Using any of the old format stuff with the img and slashes and all that doesn't work.



Shypo said:


> I can't get the picture to post, only the link.  What is UP with this!!!!  Will try to figure it out - grrrrrrrr.


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 18, 2011)

Cheryl -- I hope you can upload your pics!  When I posted my Lancome ones yesterday -- I clicked on the "Insert Image" button that is two down on the left from the paperclip.  I think I've used the paperclip button that Winthrop suggested, too.  So weird how sometimes it will post, and sometimes it won't.  

  	Well, I busted out my bronzey makeup today.  Did a bronzey daytime smokey eye, my Rock and Republic Call Me blush (seriously love), and the MAC Marquise D' lippie.  Loving this combo.  Now if the weather would just cooperate . . .


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 18, 2011)

Uh-oh...maybe I have used the button Michelle said and not the paper clip. Well, I guess try both, lol. I would experiment but I recently reinstalled my system software from scratch and right now I have no pictures at all on my computer. What I know for sure is none of that old formatting stuff works...


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonitinha ~ True that! Thanks, I definitely will remember those words! To each their own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 

  	I went to the Maybelline counter to check out their concealer... sure enough they don't have the color suited for my skintone. Oh well... Sort of reminds me why I started my MAC obsession and a few other HE brands.

  	As we're sharing books we're currently reading: 
  	- The Elegance of Hedgehog - Muriel Barbery (I love the sound of the title somehow)
  	- Enchanted - Guy Kawasaki
  	and on my Kindle I have Immortal - Gene Doucette.

  	I do yoga/pilates for the sake of my back. I'm a web & game designer / novelist so I sit in front of the computer A LOT. I think I'll be in a lot of pain if I didn't do those.
  	I jog once or twice a week depending on the weather... there's a nice park nearby my apartment so it's also great for getting some fresh air 
  	Also I'm a fan of those exergaming programs on the wii/ps2 thing. 
  	Not a fan of the gym though, I get somewhat germphobia for the type of gym I could afford .

  	Wish you ladies a nice weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Astrid


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 18, 2011)

^^ Love the name Astrid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You have a great weekend, too!  We are hosting a party here tonight -- and I''m all good to go  Woot!

  	Thanks for the book recs.  I have been reading some great, but depressing books lately.  Need to lighten the mood!  You're a novelist?  How cool!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 18, 2011)

Top - Shiseido 310 a rosey slight mauvey red pink
  	Bottom - Dior Paris - a beautiful slight brighter rose pink - LOVE this color on!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 18, 2011)

Do you guys use the square - that says 'insert image'. Thats what I use. then click URL (2nd tab)

  	It was so nice that I went shopping a little ways away today - got lots to say (imagine that) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to go get on the treadmill, then I'll be back. 

  	What a GREAT & SWEET awesome group we have here - I LOVE it.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh those two are really pretty!  No, I don't upload elsewhere and then upload the url here, I upload the picture directly from my computer thru the reply form...using one button or another on the top of the reply form. I guess there are multiple ways to do it. Looks like Cheryl has some experimenting to do.


----------



## User38 (Mar 18, 2011)

survived a hellacious market week only a few thousand down.. whewwwwwwww !! and, I did it on my own day trading.. lol. I hate that but it was necessary considering the clobbering I got on our investment ports... and it worked!!

  	I could kiss myself.. lol.

  	Elegant.. I know the Olay line is excellent and so happy you were able to test run this for us.. I am going to pick some up and use on the weekend.. I think I am even getting a peeemple from the stress. ha. I love the Peter Thomas Roth Unwrinkle peel pads, which you can use every other night for the first week and then every three days -- it keeps my skin in optimal shape and it costs about $ 50 for a 2 month supply... I am seriously trying to wean myself off the Revive.. lol.

  	oh, and as far as concealers go, I have noticed that when I use my silicone primer on my eyes, any concealer goes on easier and stays better.. but, since the primers (I love the YSL matte touch as well as the Lancome Hydra Base) are formulated for oilier areas, I decided to test silicone for eyes -- I have the Lancome Touche optimage, and the Mac Fast Response eye cream (it's not a cream but a silicone for under eyes) ... respectively Lancome is $30 and MAc is $ 20 +/- ... but either work well as a base for any concealer.  I did both my eyes today with the Maybelline.. and they are still intact. No lines, no creasing or smudging.  Tomorow I will try one eye with The Balm, and the other with BB.. I will keep everybody posted.


  	Those colours are gorgeous Elegant.. I am going to dinner with a few friends and then I will have to pack cause I leave to visit mom/sis tomorrow at noon.

  	But I wanted to let you know also, I did a Blue eye -- yes blue eyeshadow which I would never have worn with Blonde hair.. but with the black hair, it works!  I did a simple blue (Guerlain) on the lid, Mac Mystery in crease edged out and softened with Kid.  Liner is in Graphite BB gel liner and I did a wash of TokiDoki gel blush with some Rouge G on top.. Chanel Exotic RA on lips.. it looks.. dare I say it myself.. Great!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	C!.. oh noooo I don't see swatches -- the uploading on this site is so difficult and so fraught with failure it just makes my bp go higher and I am menopausal and prone to throwing things..


----------



## User38 (Mar 18, 2011)

I so agree Elegant, this is a lovely group and thanks to C! we have a space to chat without getting carded
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	cutie.. those are what I do also for my back -- pilates but no yoga now.  My late hubby was an expert martial arts teacher and taught me a lot of moves and I did learn kickboxing but alas because of my back I can only do the pilates, swimming, dancing, walking, and cycling.. no more back strain excercises or heavy machines for me... but I have never had a weight problem cause I am hyper so I eat like a man, and work out all the time plus swimming in my back yard burns tons of calories and keeps me in shape.


  	last note: this site is hopping up and down again.. argh.


----------



## Almus (Mar 18, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> But I wanted to let you know also, I did a Blue eye -- yes blue eyeshadow which I would never have worn with Blonde hair.. but with the black hair, it works!  I did a simple blue (Guerlain) on the lid, Mac Mystery in crease edged out and softened with Kid.  Liner is in Graphite BB gel liner and I did a wash of TokiDoki gel blush with some Rouge G on top.. Chanel Exotic RA on lips.. it looks.. dare I say it myself.. Great!


	I am copying this one HerGreyness. It must look gorgeous!


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful lippies, Elegant!  Can't wait to hear about your shopping trip!  Enjoy your treadmill time.  You are dedicated -- if I don't work out in the morning, it doesn't get done!

  	HG -- well glad you pulled through with the trading.  Your makeup sounds lovely!  Enjoy your time with your mom and sis.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 18, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Those colours are gorgeous Elegant.. I am going to dinner with a few friends and then I will have to pack cause I leave to visit mom/sis tomorrow at noon.
> 
> But I wanted to let you know also, I did a Blue eye -- yes blue eyeshadow which I would never have worn with Blonde hair.. but with the black hair, it works!  I did a simple blue (Guerlain) on the lid, Mac Mystery in crease edged out and softened with Kid.  Liner is in Graphite BB gel liner and I did a wash of TokiDoki gel blush with some Rouge G on top.. Chanel Exotic RA on lips.. it looks.. dare I say it myself.. Great!
> 
> ...








 well, soooo much to laugh at! Glad the market $$$ worked out well for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I relate - I am hyper too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'll take all the information you want to give. I did watch the PTR on QVC the other  day, but I have not tried anything.

  	Your look sounds beautiful! I can't believe that I don't have BB Graphite liner what the heck? I use BB espresso gel all the time over a lighter warm brown liner. BB gel liners wear like iron.

  	So its just not me/my laptop - the site just jumps up & down makes me crazy.

  	Have a fun & relaxing time with your family


----------



## User38 (Mar 18, 2011)

thank you darlin Elegant..  I am getting ready to go out with some gfs and have a drink.. man, I need it.. lol. and thanks for wishing me well in the market.. to be honest, I don't like to daytrade but I had to -- we had lost a lot in the investment ports and so I jumped in and took major risks.. but hey, you have to take a leap of faith and Jeff was holding my hand.. so yes I did it. I will be going up to see my mom and sis for saturday and sunday but will check in with my laptop since they sleep at 7pm lol.

  	I will share whatever products HE. DS or cheapo that I run across.. the objective is to find the right products for each of us and things that really work and don't cost us an arm and half a leg.. or worse.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	oh the blue that I used is Blue Diaphane, Guerlain -- and it is heavenly..if blue is used now, use corals/oranges vs. pinks/fuschias to avoid the Barbie Fashion plate look.  It does look good and blue on the lid makes my eyes look very green which is a bonus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Almus, I am glad you like the idea -- it is worth a try to see how the eye colour does change with blue!!
  	enjoy!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 18, 2011)

So I went back to Dillards to look at the Dior again. I can't believe how many times I've swatched them. So I go the the counter where the Dior displayer is (NO yacking sales people - yay!) I look down at the chair beside the counter & low & behold - a BRAND NEW open box of testers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 So I swatched those puppies on my lips. And I'm really glad that I did because 3 that I loved on the back of my hand did not show up on my lips. Baby Rose & Basic, Tulle. What a waste that would have been to buy them. Paris (which I believe Shypo has/loves too) is really really pretty on.  And I got the Shiseido one in the pic above. Its called Brocade. I really wanted to get Stiletto, but all their colors are still sold out. Got bunches of skin care & eye cream samples from Shiseido.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 18, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 


		 avoid the Barbie Fashion plate look.


----------



## User38 (Mar 18, 2011)

oh man.. now I need to get Stilletto.. it suits me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as well as Brocade !


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 18, 2011)

Stiletto is just HOT looking! as well as the name


----------



## katred (Mar 18, 2011)

HG- I absolutely agree with you on blues: I hated them on me as a blonde, but I like them now that my hair is black. For some reason, when I was blonde, blues just made me look so washed out unless they were really dark or mixed with something contrasting like gold or coral.

  	Thanks also on the recommendation for the PTR product. I just tried a sample I got of his mattifying fluid and I quite like it. Has more of a gel texture, whereas the others seem to be more paste-like. I'd like to try out more of his stuff. I just have to find it here...

  	I'm very glad for all the eye product recommendations from you ladies. My regular has been NeoStrata All-in-One Eye Serum (this is NS Canada, which is different than NS in the States), but I've also recently tried a sample of Cle de Peau which I got and a Chanel eye cream. And, because I forgot the problems that changing products causes, it now looks like I got punched hard in the right eye. Whoops. My eyes get irritated very quickly. I had to be super careful the first time I tried a retinol-based cream.

  	I'm trying to convince myself that I don't _need_ to go back to the Shu Uemura counter tomorrow. There's a shadow I've found (I can't remember what it's called and I can't pinpoint it on the web site) that's a sort of sky blue, but seems to have this gorgeous light gold duochrome effect to it. I just want to be sure that the gold colour isn't going to go away after a few uses (oversprays have given me trust issues). On the other hand, I think that if I go back and swatch that shadow on my hand one more time, they're going to have me arrested.

  	Oh, and thank you Elegant for the compliment. Always nice to hear/ read.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 18, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> I so agree Elegant, this is a lovely group and thanks to C! we have a space to chat without getting carded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I went to hit your thumbsup & it said (I kid you not) "already been thumbed"


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 18, 2011)

katred said:


> I'm very glad for all the eye product recommendations from you ladies. My regular has been NeoStrata All-in-One Eye Serum (this is NS Canada, which is different than NS in the States), but I've also recently tried a sample of Cle de Peau which I got and a Chanel eye cream. And, because I forgot the problems that changing products causes, it now looks like I got punched hard in the right eye. Whoops. My eyes get irritated very quickly. I had to be super careful the first time I tried a retinol-based cream.
> 
> I'm trying to convince myself that I don't _need_ to go back to the Shu Uemura counter tomorrow. There's a shadow I've found (I can't remember what it's called and I can't pinpoint it on the web site) that's a sort of sky blue, but seems to have this gorgeous light gold duochrome effect to it. I just want to be sure that the gold colour isn't going to go away after a few uses (oversprays have given me trust issues). On the other hand, I think that if I go back and swatch that shadow on my hand one more time, they're going to have me arrested.
> 
> Oh, and thank you Elegant for the compliment. Always nice to hear/ read.








  	I'm pretty sure that I've seen that shadow which is quite lovely. I cannot imagine Shu doing just an over-spray. Its so funny, I know that sometimes I have to swatch quite a few times before I actually decide - on some things.

  	Unfortunately for me, the Chanel & Mac eye creams give me that milia  very disappointing.


----------



## katred (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes, I'm fairly confident that it's not an overspray, but part of me won't be convinced until I wear the tester down to the pan... I have to say that I just tried SU shadows for the first time and
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really impressed with the quality. I got one described as "metallic olive", which is like a silver meets pewter meets army green. There's also a ridiculously metallic silver I keep swatching but refuse to buy until I'm convinced I'm not going to end up with silvery sparkles all over my face.

  	The ironic thing is that what I believe sets me off in terms of eye creams is a comparatively natural ingredient- vitamin E. I've had this reaction practically every time I've tried a vitamin E product.


	Oh and ladies, I wore my EL Starfish for the first time today and I am in love. I tried getting a photograph of it, but it resolutely refused to be photographed (plus I look like I got punched in the eye). It was a beautiful pinky-peach-gold and the colour payoff is quite intense.


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 18, 2011)

I PM'd Eugenia (Hypathya) a while back and heard from her.  She said she misses everyone and will be back on the boards soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Cleaning up after our par-tay tonight -- well Hubs is cleaning up while I check Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Off to do some lippie swatching tomorrow.  Katred, you have me re-thinking the EL Starfish.  I have loved it since I saw it and will probably go re-swatch it tomorrow!

  	Happy Weekend everyone


----------



## Shypo (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi girls!

  	OK, thanks for all of the pic-posting tips - I'm going to give this a go.........yay!!  It worked!!  Thanks for solving this for me!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	The image is somewhat dried now, so not as vibrant - the tones of the colors are very close here, but they're 'brighter' when swatched, if that makes sense.








  	HG, I'm glad you were able to recover somewhat - great news!  Have a great visit with your mom and sis this weekend!!!  And I love the sound of your makeup look - I'm going to have to see if I have Mystery.......

  	Katred - I have a few of the Shu shadows, but not many.  The ones you describe sound awesome!!  Can't get them here anymore.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Michelle - sounds like a rockin party - hope you had a good time!

  	Elegant, sounds like another fun shopping expedition for you - yes, I have Paris and it is wonderful!!  I have Shiseido RS 312, but might have to check out 310........


----------



## User38 (Mar 19, 2011)

C! thanks so much for the swatches.. they help a lot. I bought the Shiseido Brocade online yesterday as well as the CD 881, 758, and Rock n Roll, but now I think I need the Must have.. lol. -- which no. is that pls?

  	thanks for your good wishes coming my way.. I am about flat on investments now, which under the circumstances is a good thing !!  I might buy back some JPY very soon.. will see Sunday night.. lol. 

  	I am off to see mom/sis @ 12 .. as I told you I hate to drive so it's only 25 mins.. which is great.  They are excited as I am taking them shopping.. lololo.. movies, dinner and then a big pj pow wow.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Elegant, lol at "allready thumbed" -- at least it wasn't another finger !


----------



## Shypo (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi HG!!  Must-have is also one of my must-haves - it's number 579.  I love that one.  It's in my Nordies cart for another day.  I actually ended up getting #783 (Londres) which is a beautiful plummy-rose color, and #260 (Rose Deshabille) which is a nude-rose color.  I still have others that I want:  #963 Red Carpet which is a gorgeous, vibrant blue-red, #872 Arty, which is a pretty pinky-plummy-red color, and #881 Fashion Week, which you got.  I kept picking that one up. I also liked #680 Millie and #681 Icone which is a warm rose color - very, very pretty.  Oh man, I'm obsessed.

  	The brown ones I swatched - Beige Casual, Vintage, Tulle and Androgyne would be really pretty on warmer skin-tones.  They are truly in the 'brown' family.

  	Shiseido #407 Stiletto is really pretty, but it may not show up as much on really pigmented lips - it's got a duochrome effect (MissQQ mentioned this) that is sort of bluish - I love it myself, but it's one of those ones that may not have a lot of color on certain skintones.

  	Michelle, I'm so glad you got in touch with Eugenia!  I've missed her and wondered where she has been - I miss her commentary!!

  	I'm off to Sam's later to check on the Olay ProX line - they have a set of 3 products (wrinkle repair, eye something, and one other thing that I can't remember) that might be worth checking out - all for $78.  Walgreen's has a sale on some of the ProX stuff right now - but the same 3 items (even on sale) would be $120.  I've been wanting to try these for awhile.  I also want to try the new Regenerist SPF product, though I'm pretty happy with the Neutrogena RX tinted moisturizer I'm currently using, and it's SPF 50.  My skin is in pretty decent shape (for those things I can control), but I'm considering some laser treatments for some age spots I have.  I've worn high SPF sunscreen for as long as I can remember, so I don't think they're sun damage - but the spots do run on my mother's side (gee, thanks Mom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I'd like to get them gone!

  	Anyway, enough blabbering.  Enjoy your Saturday ladies - happy makeup hunting!


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Cheryl for the swatches!  They have so many pretty colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-- it is overwhelming!  I can't wait to go test some of these out.  
  	Eugenia said she took some makeup courses and they loved her work and so now she is training makeup artists -- so fun!  We need to tell her about our new thread 
  	Thanks, our party was fun.  Just a St. Patty's day party with friends -- but we are always looking for reasons to get together.
  	Oh, and I had a question about the Shiseido lippies you've been loving -- which formula is it?  Just the shiny, sheerer ones in the skinny tube or do you like the other formulas, too?  I can't keep track 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Have fun at Sams and let us know what goodies you find!


----------



## Almus (Mar 19, 2011)

Good afternoon ladies,

  	This morning I have had a bit of an "accident". I was playing padel (I think this sport is not played a lot out of Spain and Argentina, but anyway, it is some kind for racket sport and it's 2vs2) and while I was trying to hit the ball against a wall to give it back to my oponents, I lost control and I hit myself in the forehead with my own racket (this rackets are solid, not as tennis'). So well, I got a quite long bleeding wound and I've spent the whole morning in the hospital, waiting to get some stitches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I've felt like if I was a little girl again, it has not hurt, but still. So basically I haven't been able to go shopping or swatching but after all the suffering I think I deserve a little reward, specially since I didn't shed a single tear while I was being sewed! 

  	I'll now stop boring you ladies, and getting back to makeup, thank you so much for those swatches Shypo! Must have is truly a must have idd. I think I'll get either that one or Model next, together with lt Pink.


----------



## katred (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks so much for the swatches! There are a lot of them that look appealing, for certain. I'm going to have to work my way through them slowly.


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 19, 2011)

Almus -- that is awful!  So sorry about your injury.  Yes, I do think you deserve a reward for your bravery!


----------



## bis (Mar 19, 2011)

Almus, are you ok? Sounds like a shock on a Saturday morning. Hopefully no concussion or anything? So what are you planning to get to cheer you up?   Thanks for the swatches, Cheryl  I saw them today in the store and they seem to have more colour than the RCS. I swatched one that has an amazing duochrome to the purple-pink base colour.  Hope you all have a nice weekend.


----------



## Shypo (Mar 19, 2011)

Almus!!!  You poor thing!  I hope you are ok and don't end up with an aching cabeza!!!  Don't you just hate inflicting harm on yourself?  You're in good company here, it sounds like! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Feel better soon, and definitely reward yourself for your bravery!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Michelle, I like the Shimmering Rouges, which are what we've been talking about.  I have one other Shiseido lipstick and though I like it well enough, I don't reach for it that often.

  	Birgit, the one you may be referring to is Reflet - it has that quality and is JUST GORGEOUS!  It's the one color Nordie's didn't get, but I was able to swatch the tester.  I had to 'order' it, so hopefully it will be here next week sometime.  I wish I could have swatched more of them, but I ran out of room on my paper!  If I can get out there tomorrow, I'll do some more.  It really is overwhelming.  There were 3 or 4 red colors that were fab - and they were quite pigmented as opposed to being sheer washes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There was also another 'purple' one, darker than Fashion Week, whose name I cannot remember - it was almost a grape color on, but really pretty.  I'll have to find the name of it - it might have been #612 Spotlight or #971 Fourreau.  And #972 Rose Shocking was also very pretty.  I hope these are all perm, and I'm interested to check out Saks' exclusive color, Beige Mondane......


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 19, 2011)

Almus....ouch!!! I hope you are feeling better now, and you definitely need to get yourself something nice as a consolation.  Cheryl, thank you for the gorgeous swatches...I think!  I'm not a huge fan of the Dior packaging, so I've been trying to hold out for the Chanels (really like that compact little tube, especially for my purse), but I am quite tempted now by Reflet, Must Have, Paris, Icone and Fashion Week. We'll see how long I last...


----------



## Almus (Mar 19, 2011)

No, no, thank God! It was just a lot of blood for such a silly hit in my head that got us a bit scared at first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But I haven't feel dizzy or anything like that in all afternoon, so I guess everything is ok.

  	This is the better company ever! Thank you so much for your support. 

  	Michelle I am thinking in some Guerlain goodies from the new summer collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since HG shared with us that look with blue eyeshadow yesterday I am lemming the eyeshadow palette coming with that collection. And of course, more lippies!!! I am seriously in love with Miss Dior. I have to admit that at first I thought it was not going to show up at all in my lips, but on the contrary, it's the perfect peachy-nudish.-happy colour for me, if that makes any sense (maybe there is some concussion after all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 19, 2011)

Almus -- I hope you enjoy shopping for your new Guerlain pretties!

  	I did some swatching at the Dior counter and got one of the new Addict lippies for now.  I had a disaster at the EL counter at Macy's -- but went to Dillards and got foundation matched there instead.  She used the new starfish blush and it is really pretty on.  I had thought it was too shimmery at first -- but it gives a great healthy flush/glow.  

  	Now off to dinner . . . can't wait to hear about all of your shopping adventures!!


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 19, 2011)

Picture of the Estee Lauder Starfish blush/bronzer and Dior Addict lippie in Baby Rose (I was surprised it looked on my lips how it looked in the tube!  Very girly pink of me -- but lips aren't very pigmented at all)


----------



## Shypo (Mar 19, 2011)

Oooooo, those are pretty!!  You've talked me into the starfish bronzer - I think I will really like it!  I love Baby Pink - it's a toss-up for me between that and Millie, which is also a paler pink on.

  	Enjoy your goodies!!!  I'm glad you picked up a Dior!


----------



## katred (Mar 19, 2011)

Almus! So sorry to hear about your accident! I hope that your Guerlain treats are making it all better. I'm looking forward to reviews of the summer collections, because the items just look like pieces of art.

  	I don't know if talking about Chanel makes me on or off-topic, but I'm wearing Antigone today and I love it even more than I thought. I get a good pop of colour on my lips and nice, even coverage without fussing around. I find it stays put pretty well, rather than slipping all over the place. I still don't see myself rushing back at $39 a pop, but I'm glad I got one, at least. I'm wearing this particular colour with a fairly colourful purple eye look that I did, along with NARS Deep Throat and it works perfectly.

  	I seem to have had pretty good luck with my grab bag of recent purchases. I hope that continues. Bonitinha- I'd love to see what the starfish looks like on you!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 19, 2011)

Had an exciting shopping day today!






 <------ just remember that! *cough*  Too bad there isn't a smiley with zippered lips

  	First of all:

  	Winthrop - those are all great colors choices - I liked all of those.

  	C- Millie is beautiful! 

  	Michelle - Beautiful - I am SOO glad that Baby Rose shows up on you - lucky girl - I love that shade.

  	Almus - you poor thing - hugs - I hope you recover well dear,

  	Katred - You got Antigone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 awesome.

  	HG  - if you tune in - hope you're having a great time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I bought the last Shiseido 407 - Stiletto. It is SOOOOO freakin gorgeous on my lips that I came home, put my jammies on & Stiletto just to drink my wine in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its a subtle bright rose violet blue pink with a duochrome kinda look. feels like butta.
  	I also bought the last Pink Champagne - GORGEOUS! Its a  warm but not too warm  soft yellow baby rose pink. I fell in love with this color on. I'm so happy that it actually showed up the exact color in the tube - on my lips. It's kind of a soft vintage nude rose pink.

  	I have a list of Chanel shines that I will have to have *cough*

  	1) Romance *****
  	2) Evasion ***** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	3) Chance *****
  	4) Fetiche *****
  	5) Unique
  	6) Monte Carlo
  	7) Adventure
  	8) Bonheur
  	9) Elise
  	10) Sari D - maybe
  	11) Liberte - maybe
  	12) Deaville - maybe












  	Oh, & it would be nice if the formula was not quite as shiny/slippery as Boy


----------



## Shypo (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh my!!  Lots of things going on today!

  	Katred, your look sounds awesome!!!  And I would love Antigone - I'm glad you were able to get it!

  	Elegant, what can I say.  You're rockin' Stiletto - good for you!  That one stays in my purse all the time (along with Mehr and Armani 518, and one or two others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  Love it.  Wow, that's quite a list!!!  I love the ones you have listed! 

  	Winthrop, I know what you mean about the packaging of the Diors vs the Chanel - I really prefer the slim line of the RCS, but I've obviously had a hard time passing up the beautiful Dior color array.

  	In other news, the RC Shines will have their own party at Nordies on APRIL 6th!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Start your engines!!!

  	I also swatched many of the other Dior lippies - I'll post the pic tomorrow.  I also came home with #612 spotlight - a nice, subtly shimmery taupy pink that looks brown in the tube.  Brown with silver sparkles, but it swatches with a very cool pink undertone.  Yummy.  My list isn't getting shorter.

  	I ALSO saw the new Quite Cute collection, and set aside the 3 blushes, the 2 highlighter 'pens', and 2 of the lippies - the 'purple-y' ones....plus Bubble Tea and the lighter pinky-peach color.  I skipped Candy Yum Yum as it is just TOO neon pink.  I'd look like I don't know what in that.  Maybe Krusty the Clown or something.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I also snagged MAC Mystery eye shadow (gasp, I didn't have this one) and got a few little samples of the new Armani intense shadows - they're just like MAC solar bits IMO, but the colors are phenomenal!!

  	Sleep tight ladies!  I'll post some pics tomorrow!


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 19, 2011)

Elegant -- sounds like a fantastic shopping trip!!  Pink Champagne sounds like it is right up my alley (and this is from a girl who doesn't drink LOL).  I was amazed that Baby Rose showed up on me -- I loved it.  And I love that you can slap those lipsticks on and not have to worry about liner.  I really want a pretty pinky peach shade -- but I didn't get to swatch all of the Dior shades.  Hopefully I can actually make it to the Shiseido counter soon!!  I love your Coco Shine list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Cheryl -- I can't believe I don't own Mystery. I have an entire bin full of MAC neutrals -- can't believe it's not in there!  I wish we had a Nordies close by so I could scoop up the Coco Shines the day they come out.  I'll just have to put in an order and hopefully they are doing the free overnight shipping!!
  	Can't wait to see more pics ladies


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 19, 2011)

katred said:


> Almus! So sorry to hear about your accident! I hope that your Guerlain treats are making it all better. I'm looking forward to reviews of the summer collections, because the items just look like pieces of art.
> 
> I don't know if talking about Chanel makes me on or off-topic, but I'm wearing Antigone today and I love it even more than I thought. I get a good pop of colour on my lips and nice, even coverage without fussing around. I find it stays put pretty well, rather than slipping all over the place. I still don't see myself rushing back at $39 a pop, but I'm glad I got one, at least. I'm wearing this particular colour with a fairly colourful purple eye look that I did, along with NARS Deep Throat and it works perfectly.
> 
> I seem to have had pretty good luck with my grab bag of recent purchases. I hope that continues. *Bonitinha- I'd love to see what the starfish looks like on you!*


  	Katred -- I'm so glad you said how much you liked the starfish.  I was on and off about it for weeks.  But when she put it on, I loved it.  Really just the perfect bronze blush!  I'll have to see if I can get a pic of me wearing it.  It has been raining/snowing/hailing for days . . . ick.  Hopefully I can get some decent lighting to take a pic!
  	Glad you got Antigone.  I don't think I have ever been this obsessed about lipstick in my life
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So fun.


----------



## User38 (Mar 20, 2011)

Elegant.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thank you dear.. I just popped in while my sister wakes up (she takes so many meds she is slow to get up in the morning). But I am having a lovely time and making them have a lovely time.

  	We went for drinks.. (neither of them drink) so I got themVirgin  Pina coladas and they thought they were delicious milkshakes to get drunk on.. lol.
  	They ate well and I took them shopping.  My mother only needed some new jammies and my sister needed a lot of stuff.. she is down from a size 8 to a size 4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but is feeling better and hanging on, hanging tough. She applies her BOY every other hour.. lol. 

  	you did us proud darlin.. lol. You hit that store like a Tsunami
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-- and your list is the most gorgeous!

  	C! your purse sounds like mine.. well I actually carry two.. lol. My briefcase has no papers, just mu
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and people who don't know me think I totally lost it.. but those who do want to know what's inside. Strange world. Oh I took mom for a trim at a local salon, and the whole place had dropped jaws when they saw my haircut and mu.. lol.  Mom and my sister were so proud but one thing the young gal who cut their hair said, was that I should or could get a highlite in the front long piece of hair to allow for the grey (which grows like a bloody weed) to peek through and it would add more contrast.. I think she may be right !!

  	Glad you ladies are liking Mystery.. it is another of my staplier staples.

  	katred, I am jealous -- you got Antigone.. I might have to pay the Ebay Shysters.. lol.

  	Bonitinha.. now you got me thinking about Starfish.. this place should have a sign on it "Enter at your own risk".

  	and speaking of risks.. I have been watching the market futures for NY go nuts since yesterday when Libya was hit.. now this? man.. I need a trading partner since Jeff is gone... sigh.

  	and finally.. Almus.. poor dear. Paleta is downright crazy, I used to play it too and got hit in the leg once, and wow what a hematoma (nice colours.. lol).  Glad it's nothing serious, but rest and get well soon bigggg


----------



## Shypo (Mar 20, 2011)

HG, it sounds like you're having a lovely time - I know it has to be such a boost for your mom & sis!  I hope it was also recuperative for you.  Safe travels back home, and protect those purses!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lots of goodies in those!  Your hair idea sounds very pretty - very distinctive!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Elegant, you're talking me into a couple more - Fetiche sounds like a winner, and I'm going to try to get Antigone from one of the 'international' beauties here.......***crosses fingers***.  Monte Carlo, Chance and Romance are still definites.

  	Here's part deux of the Dior swatches - you can get a general idea of them - again, fairly true to tone, but they're brighter or maybe just shinier in person........if anyone needs a color description, just let me know.

  	I'm starting to like 'Bobo' - it's a really pretty light tangerine color - soft and subtle like orange sherbet maybe.......and Fourreau and Perfeto swatched beautifully - Perfeto is a gorgeous, deep vampy wine color.  Good thing these are perm.....I think........


----------



## Shypo (Mar 20, 2011)

Here are the Armani Eyes to Kill Intense - I don't know which color is which - they're by numbers which drives me bananas, but here's what I think they are (I didn't get to write the numbers on the bottom, but I know I picked up 7, 8 and 9):

  	Bright pink on right:  Sweet Fire #07
  	Lighter pinkish on left:  Champagne #08 (I think)
  	Black w/ pink in middle:  #2 Lust Red (I think) or it might be #3 which I can't find a name for
  	Purple-y /pink on lower left:  Moonlight #12 (I think)
  	Rosy looking color on bottom left:  Rock Sand #9 (I think) - it's not really what I would call pink though - more of a taupe with maybe a skosh of rose - it's the only one that doesn't really photograph its color - the others are dead-on.  They are very smooth going on, and I wore them Friday (my MUA tried them on me) and they stayed all day.  They might be a bit 'frosty' for some folks, but they blend down well, and can be worn more muted or more over the top, depending on your mood.

  	Karla has swatches of them, which are excellent:  http://karlasugar.net/2011/03/armani-eyes-to-kill-intense/armani-eyes-to-kill-intense/  I really like the looks of Khaki Pulse and may try to get a sample of that next time.


----------



## bis (Mar 20, 2011)

HG, I hope your sister is feeling better, also thanks to Boy   Michelle, yay for getting the star fish bronzer  It seems the collections has not arrived here yet, so it looks like I need to wait a bit longer for mine   Almus, great to hear you are ok and no concussion or anything. Hope it heals all up soon and the only thing left is the funny story to tell   Cheryl, ooooh, I like the one in the middle, but I will be good. Very good. I'll never be able to use up all the colours. Great that they gave you samples  And I loved the classy invite Chanel sent you for the launch of the RCS, I hope they have a nice private event with Champagne.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 20, 2011)

Shiseido - Left - Pink Champagne, Right - Stiletto


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 20, 2011)

HG -- glad you are having a lovely time with your mom and sister.  Always fun to have some girl time!  I wore Starfish today and am loving it.  My daughters just want to get it out and look at it LOL

  	Cheryl -- ooooh, more pretty swatches!  I really liked Blush when I tried it on also.  Too many pretty ones (they had brand new unused testers at the counter I was at also -- woot!!)

  	Elegant -- I need both of those lippies -- holy cow, gorgeous!

  	Bis -- did you see it's official that the Coco Shines come out on our birthday?  Exciting!


----------



## Shypo (Mar 20, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> update: I tried the cle de peau concealer again and mixed it fully with eye cream and applied with a hot little finger.. looked fine on app, and later started looking dry again.. ugh.  On the other eye, I tested Maybelline (don't shoot me HEnders only )  "Age Rewind" concealer on one end/highliter on the other. I used the concealer first over my normal eye cream of the day, and then used the highliter end.
> 
> I felt like throwing my Cle de peau against a brick wall
> 
> ...


  	I bought the Maybelline Age Rewind concealer today in Light/Medium - I never know if the color they're describing in concealers is my skin tone or the concealer itself (I usually go a bit lighter under my eyes).....I'll give this a try tomorrow with my eye cream - it was pretty inexpensive - $6, so I'm anxious to see if it works for me!  I also picked up Maybelline's 24-hour concealer - not that I have high hopes for that, but it was $5, so I thought I might see if it works on my discoloration.  I'm wanting to try the Hourglass concealer, but need to be at a store that carries it for that....perhaps on my next trip west.  I am also thinking of trying to get a sample of the CdP, but trust HG's opinion so it's not a priority.  If the Mayb works, awesome!

  	I decided to try a couple of the new Regenerist products - something that supposedly works on discoloration (I've not had too much luck with these, but we'll see) and the Night Resurfacing Serum.  I've been using the regular serum and microsculpting cream for awhile, and my skin's been doing well.  I have a nagging area on the left side of my chin that seems to be exacerbated by toothpaste, and I'm trying to keep from having to go back to the dermatologist for whatever steroid they'll put me on, but other than that, no dry patches, no other irritation, but plump-y, smooth skin everywhere else.  Not counting my expression lines! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wouldn't trade those for anything!!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 20, 2011)

omg ^^^ the site just jumped & put my comments half in the box & half out of the box  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	so that concealer is going back. I still like VS the best. Anybody use/like Chanel's longwear concealer???


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 20, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Elegant..
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  	LOL at the milkshakes - well it does sound delicious! Aww, sending well wishes & comfort for your sis! I'm happy that you are having a good time together.

  	I want to go shopping with you too!


----------



## Shypo (Mar 20, 2011)

I haven't ever tried Chanel's but I will certainly get a sample next time I'm out there.  I have samples of just about every MAC concealer, and I know folks rave about them, but I just haven't found my HG yet.  I'll check out the VS one as well - I read your post awhile back about it - must give it a go.  I always manage to go back to my MUFE Lift, but it doesn't have fab coverage.  I don't need a lot, but want some.

  	I'll definitely keep you posted on the Mayb AR - I laughed out loud when I read your comment about the plump-y butt!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  And yeah, that smiley on the right is definitely getting the stuffin' squeezed out of it!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	Oh, one other thing I meant to mention - I got a really cool looking brush today at Walmart (yes, I went in there, but this one is quite nice and not at all junky, plus they always have some nifty makeup finds).  It's by a company called 'Paris Presents', and it's a 'high definition precision foundation brush'.  Pic below - it's a nice quality, and has a good solid handle.  I washed it with no shedding.  It is synthetic, with bristles like MAC's 189 or 190.  And it cost about $5.50.  They also carry (but were out of) a nice crease brush, like the 217.  I want to try to find that.  I use my 217s and look-alikes all the time.


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 20, 2011)

^^ I love getting new brushes!  And you are lucky to live by a Walmart that isn't trashed!  One of the pixiewoo sisters is coming out with a new brush line that will be sold at Ulta -- might have to check that out, too.  Love my MAC and Sigma brushes -- I'll have to keep an eye out for these Paris Presents brushes.  Now, if I could only hire someone to wash them for me every few days


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 20, 2011)

Isn't this the cutest??  My oldest daughter had to do a report on a profession.  She picked Makeup Artist   This is her poster she made for her class.  When I whipped out my old MAC launch postcards and Chanel ads, she about died and went to heaven . . .


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh Michelle - I love your girls! That is just too cute!

  	Hey Jenn - that is funny!!!! NEED THEM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	C - those look very nice & if they are soft - very cool.

  	I had to laugh, I got this really nice long wordy thank you note from the Chanel lady  (same place where I met Clooney's girlfriend)  she said she was so happy to find someone that loved makeup & loved to talk about it as much as she does


----------



## Shypo (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh, that is so great!!!  What fun for her!  Maybe a budding makeup artist?

  	Yes, I saw the pixiwoo vid about her brushes - I'm definitely going to check those out.  I too love my MAC and Sigma brushes....I'd love to find some of the Louise Young brushes the pixiwoo girls use......they look very nice.

  	This Walmart (or Wally World as we call it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) is about 20 miles away, but worth the trip.  The one nearest us is a pit.  I hadn't been to this other one in quite awhile, so talked hubby into going up there this morning.  I want to go back up there in a couple of weeks to see if those other brushes are in.  There are about 5 in the line - including an angled blush brush that looks like the MAC 168 that I use every day - I want to get one that I can use with the Chanel bronzer I got last year so I don't have to worry about staining the bristles.  And I'm always on the lookout for 217 lookalikes - I use the daylights out of those.  And like you, hate having to wash them all the time!!


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 20, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> Oh Michelle - I love your girls! That is just too cute!
> 
> Hey Jenn - that is funny!!!! NEED THEM
> 
> ...


  	She had so much fun with that poster.  It was really cute to watch her create.  She wanted to take my brushes and makeup into class -- ummm, no.  That is where I draw the line 

  	That is sweet about the note from the Chanel lady.  Us makeup girls are kindred spirits


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 20, 2011)

Cheryl -- yes, she really wants to go into makeup.  So cute.  My husband says "hmmm, I wonder where she gets that from??"  LOL  
  	Yea, I don't know where to get those Louise Young brushes?  They look soft and very nice quality.
  	I know, I love the 217 for blending.  It is nice to have a few of each -- but yes, ugggh with the washing.  I wonder if Wally World online has those brushes??


----------



## Shypo (Mar 20, 2011)

Here's a video link about the brushes - apparently it's the same company that produces EcoTools -

  	Here is something from Karla - I love these photos!  She pans all but the bi-color bristled ones like the one I got.  I would love to see one of the sets (of course, one of them has the brush I bought in it - $11.98 for 4 brushes and I paid $5+ for one......

  	http://karlasugar.net/2010/04/the-brushes-of-walmart/

  	And a vid I found:

  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeVoTBeqbx0

  	There's also a MUA review -

  	http://www.makeupalley.com/product/showreview.asp/ItemId=129702/Paris_Presents_Powder_Brush/0/Makeup_Brushes

  	I couldn't find them on the Wally World website though - but their site is difficult to navigate, so they're probably there somewhere.


----------



## User38 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have been buying Eco Tools brushes and do have some ParisPs.. they are quite good. I am not loving my smelly goaty squirrelly brushes as much any more just because they do smell when I wash them, which is every time I put on mu.. lol.. (don't forget I am a germophobe).

  	The synthetic hair brushes are as good if not better than many of the newer MAC brushes which shed and smell.. Lancome also makes a great powder and blush brush with synthetic fibre -- I have about 6 sets of brushes for me personally cause of my germophobia but I won't buy another brush made out of some fuzz head animal's butt.

  	oh, Sephora foundation brush is excellent too (airbrush type look) -- also made of synthetic fibre.


----------



## User38 (Mar 20, 2011)

karlasugar site is not working.. is this something contagious..


----------



## User38 (Mar 20, 2011)

www.parispresents.com -- seems to be the mama site.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 20, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 I won't buy another brush made out of some fuzz head animal's butt. 		 			 




 	^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  	just came back after cooking & cleaning a bit today (& doing our taxes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) & this ^^^is what my eyes went to.

  	Some of my MAC brushes shed & some don't. I want a bunch of short handle full head 109s - I love that brush. Tarte had a really neat angle eye brush that I thought was really really cool but only came with a powder that sold out on QVC.

  	Look - we're already past 10 pages


----------



## User38 (Mar 20, 2011)

oops.. my bad


----------



## Shypo (Mar 20, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> oh, Sephora foundation brush is excellent too (airbrush type look) -- also made of synthetic fibre.


  	I bought the Sephora airbrush set and REALLY like it!  5 brushes for $65, and they're really good quality.  I also bought the airbrush powder brush (the round vs flat one) which wasn't included in the set, along with an Urban Decay brush that's supposed to be used for their 24/7 shadow pencils (the chubby ones).  I like this type of brush (have a Mally one too) that is bullet shaped and firm to get shadow into the crease.  I too am really liking the synthetics.  I love a few of my MACs, but have many more favorites that aren't MAC.

  	And yes!  Over 10 pages now!  Who knew!!!


----------



## User38 (Mar 20, 2011)

C!
  	great minds think alike.

  	wowwweee.. 10 pages.. soon we will out page the United Bimbos


----------



## katred (Mar 20, 2011)

BTW, ladies, if any of you need help getting Antigone, let me know. I'm happy to do a CP. Personally, I'm also lusting Monte Carlo, Rebelle, Sari d'Eau, maybe Bonheur and Fetiche... Damn, these had better be permanent!!

  	This is what's available in Canada, so you know what the differences are:

  	http://www.beautycrazed.ca/2011/03/rouge-coco-shine-arrives-finally.html

  	I think we got fewer of the plum colours that were in the original listing we saw.

  	Thank you, HG, for reminding me that I don't want to apply makeup to my face with anything's butt. I try to stick to synthetic brushes anyway, since I feel too guilty about natural ones (even though they don't kill the animals to get them).


----------



## User38 (Mar 20, 2011)

thank you so much katred.. maybe we can all pool together and that way you can get one payment from one person.. that way you don't go nuts keeping track.  I think we would fare better with the CAD than with the Euro.. but it's up to everybody who decides this.

  	I know I want Antigone.. not sure about the other shades for me tho.. yet.. lol


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 20, 2011)

I've been reading through all those pages since the last time I posted, but commenting to everything that has been posted by you, relentless ratona's will take me a while 
  	I'm leaving it to my break at work tomorrow, as I'm super tired and sleepy right now.

  	I've also offered a cp at duty free in the lipstick thread, since i'll be at 3 different airports in the end of the month-beginning of April. I'll be buying stuff for myself, so I don't mind to pick up some bits for any of you ladies and get it posted.


----------



## stv578 (Mar 20, 2011)

Well good evening ladies!

  	Wow, it's been a fun few days at home with the kids, sad that it's over.

  	I did get to the Bay yesterday to look at the Vitalumiere Aqua fndt and the Shiseido lippies.  I wanted to get VA, was colour matched but alas, they were outta stock on my shade (I'm currently a B20).  I also went to look at the Shiseido l/s, they swatched beautifully, and I was eyeing Pink Champagne, Stiletto and Iron Maiden.  But since I couldn't make up my mind, I ended up with nothing for now (shocking, isn't it?!).  I will be going tomorrow to a different Bay, the one near my work, where I have the VA on hold.  So I have tonight to figure out which l/s to get, I think I'll start with Pink Champagne and Stiletto, I just hope Stiletto won't go too blue (Elegant, how do you find it once it's on your lips?  Does the sheerness of it make it a bit less blue once on?).  I did find that these are a bit more pigmented than the Coco shines, which was nice to see.

  	Speaking of the Coco shines, I tried Liberte on using the samples in the blister pack.  It's definitely on the orange side, very wearable because it's sheer, but it did show up as a light orange on me and it's not my cup of tea.  I'll try Boy tomorrow morning.  The blister pack of samples is brilliant!

  	So completely off-topic, now that we've been in the house about 6 months, we've gotten over the "new house" feeling, where it didn't bother us that the walls are so empty and there isn't much in the way of decor, plants, etc.  We still don't have any permanent window coverings up.  So we're now starting phase two of the process.  I called up a couple people for quotes on window coverings, starting with a few rooms for now and I'm hoping to get out and about to look at a few accent pieces and some art for the walls.  It is such a long and expensive process!!!  I kinda feel guilty even coming on here, because I know it will create new lemmings!


----------



## katred (Mar 20, 2011)

@stv578- This IS the off-topic thread, so there's no such thing as being off-topic... It took us ages to figure out what to put on our walls and we're still trying to get everything right. I'd be curious to know what you end up with for window coverings, since I used to work in exactly that industry. If you have any questions, I'm happy to help... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Back on (off) topic, I'm curious for recommendations for new foundations I might try out. I'm Mac NC15 (that can be a little yellow/ dark, but generally works), NARS Mont Blanc, etc... Anyone have any suggestions for other brands I can try? I'm more interested in matte-look than glow-y foundations. Just trying to play the field a little...


----------



## stv578 (Mar 20, 2011)

Katred, if you like a matte foundation, Clarin's Everlasting Foundation is really great.  I have been using it for the last year, and it does last well and is very kind to my angry skin!  I think the lightest shade should be okay, because I'm about NC20 and I use the second shade up.  For me though, I want something a little less matte, which is why I'm looking at Chanel's VA.

  	For our windows, we're considering the Hunter Douglas Pirouette blinds for the family room and also for the master.  Here's the link.

http://www.hunterdouglas.com/our-products-detail.jsp?id=51

  	I love the way they diffuse the light with the sheer panel but also look nice when they're completely down at night.  What we're completely undecided on atm is what to put on a great big window that overlooks our staircase.  It's I think around 8 ft in length, maybe 5 feet across.  I almost don't want to cover it at all, but for the sake of privacy at night, it'd probably be best to put something on it.  While I love the look of nice drapery, I like the "clean" look of coverings that fit in the window frame.


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 20, 2011)

Katred -- I just got a 2nd bottle of the Estee Lauder Double Wear.  It keeps skin very matte.  Since I have oily skin -- this is a dream come true for me     It lasts and looks nice all day.  When I  touch up with those blotting sheets, my makeup stays in place.  Nora told me about the Double Wear Light which might be an option also.

  	Nora -- have fun picking out your new window treatments!  My sister has those exact panels in your link and they look great.  I love picking out home decor.  So fun to watch everything come together.  Keep us posted on what you get.


----------



## Almus (Mar 21, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> oh, Sephora foundation brush is excellent too (airbrush type look) -- also made of synthetic fibre.



 	Oh HG, is this one http://www.sephora.fr/Accessoires/Visage/Pinceaux-teint/Pinceau-Fond-de-Teint-n47/P51618 or this one http://www.sephora.fr/Accessoires/Visage/Pinceaux-teint/IT-Brush-Pinceau-Fond-de-Teint-Synthetique/P106820?

  	I want to get a new foundation brush cause I am using ecotools at the moment but I'd like to try something new, a bit larger. I was also thinking about getting some Louis Young brushes since I saw them in the pixiwoo's videos.
  	By the way, I have this issue cleaning my foundation brush: it's almost impossible for to clean the brush completely, there is always some foundation stick to the inner hair. I clean it up with brush cleanser and with water + shampoo, but I don't push it so hard into the liquid cause I am afraid to put it out of shape. So carefully I separate the hair with my finger and rub them, but this way, they never get completely clean. How do you do you foundation brush cleaning?


----------



## Shypo (Mar 21, 2011)

Katred, thank you for your offer!  I would be happy to serve as 'distributor' for those US ladies who would like to get Antigone - just let me know who wants it and we'll work out arrangements.

  	Elena/Birgit - I would love to get Fauve eyeshadow - Elena, it sounds like you might be traveling soon?  I've not ever done this before - would payment be via PayPal?  Thank you so much, girls, for offering to do this.  In our own little way we're bringing the cosmetic world a little closer, aren't we? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Nora, your ideas sound/look awesome!  Yes, it can be a bit daunting to 'pick' something, but I know you'll get just the right thing.  And after 6 years in our house, I'm still making changes to things on the walls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Inspiration doesn't always come all at once, so take it as it comes.....

  	Hope you all had a great weekend - back to work today after a couple of days off - I think I want another vacation!


----------



## bis (Mar 21, 2011)

Cheryl, I could pick up one for you this week in the DF, but I need to check first how much shipping would be. I think Elena is traveling next week, correct?


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 21, 2011)

Haha, you took the words out of my mouth, Katred! 


katred said:


> @stv578- This IS the off-topic thread, so there's no such thing as being off-topic...


	Michelle, omg, your daughter is soo cute. Future make up addict, me thinks  And she can get all the best make up tips from mummy 
  	That Starfish blush looks gorgeous. I hope we'll be getting it here too.

  	Those swatches of Dior lipsticks are really helpful, as I'll know what to swatch first. I don't think my bf will be able to endure me swatching like every lipstick at the duty free. He considers my obsession with make up to be some kind of quirk.

  	So sorry to hear you injured yourself, Almus. I don't know why, but a few people I know injured themselves recently. What a weird coincidence.

  	STV, decorating the house is exciting, but takes up a lot of energy picking out the right stuff. But the end result is so much worth it in the end  
  	I'm using the Coco shines blister packs too. They're really great for trying the colours out, shame you can't really take them with you for touch ups. I'm loving Boy and Aventure right now.

  	I wont be able to give any advice on foundations or concealers. I've been using a Max Factor Lasting Performance for years, cos its a perfect match for my skintone and it doesn't budge. I've only recently got myself Chanel VA, which I already love, since it's so light, yet helps me to even the skin tone. I want to try a somewhat more dewy type of foundation (VA isn't on me) as well sometime in future as well.  As a concealer I'm using Dior anti-cerne tester thingy for "emergencies", but I dislike using conealer in general.

  	I bought myself a cheapie synthetic foundation brush a while ago, and it works perfectly for me. Foundation brushes are more difficult to clean in general, but i just keep rubbing it on a paper towel, dipped in brush cleaner liquid, until no more colour comes out.

  	By the way, I got to play with Metier de Beaute lip cremes, they're love!  And the eyelash curler worked really nice too. Instant big lashes! I was truely amazed by the result I got--fan lashes 

  	Cheryl, if you send me the payment as a gift via paypal i'll pick up Fauve for you. I know for sure how much that one is, so i can pm you the total amount and other details, no problem (and I'll need your address).  So happy to help fellow-addicts


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm flying next Wednesday, yes!


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 21, 2011)

Almus -- I have the same problem with foundation brushes -- they are really hard to get clean.  I've tried the MAC brush cleaner and the baby shampoo.  I wonder what other options there are??

  	Elena -- when you mentioned the dewy look -- when my niece got a makeover, the MU artist mixed a bit of MAC Strobe cream in with the foundation and it turned it really dewy/glowy.  Very pretty.


----------



## stv578 (Mar 21, 2011)

Almus, I have the same issue with my concealer brush.  I almost always use Baby Shampoo on all my brushes, it's really inexpensive and effective and my brushes have kept well for years, some more than a decade!  Once in a while, I will use a clarifying shampoo on the one's that I use cream/liquid based products.  But as far as applying foundation goes, I always use my fingers.  I find it much quicker and easier, but that's a matter of personal preference!

  	Eleentje, I also like Aventure, I did buy the full size verson of it before I got the samples!  I have a Laura Mercier liner, plum berry maybe, which really makes the colour pop more.  I tried Boy this morning and it is quite literally the same colour as my lips, only a tiny bit more plummy.  So I won't be getting that one!

  	Thanks everyone for all the feedback with regard to decorating!  I know it should be fun, and it can be.  It's just the whole starting over process after having owned a home for 10 years, but ya, it'll get done... eventually!


----------



## Shypo (Mar 21, 2011)

Elena, thank you!  I will PM you about Fauve and provide my details.....thank you so much!!  (And you too, Birgit!  What a great team!)

  	Almus, you might try using some olive oil to clean your brush - and then follow that with your regular regimen (I too use baby shampoo).   Sometimes the oil lifts out the other impurities - or if you have some sort of facial cleansing oil, that might work.  I do that when I use Revlon's ColorStay foundation, just to get the 'stains' out.

  	A brush update:  I was wrong about the Precision Foundation brush being in that kit from WalMart - the brush is actually a 'flat' foundation brush, like Mac's 190.  I love these brushes!  I've washed them all - no shedding, and I love the 'just right' stiffness of them - not too floppy where they're almost useless, but still very soft to the touch.  A steal IMO at $11.98 for 4.  They're all face/concealer brushes, so I still have to find the eye shadow one like the 217 (of course, my local icky WW didn't have them this morning).

  	I have also cracked open the airbrush brush kit I got from Sephora - again, very soft bristles, but the big powder brush is a bit floppy.  Probably fine for powder, but it has a lot of give.  The eye shadow blender is the same way - I would use it to blend, not to place my shadows.  These are also very nice - glad I purchased them.  I also like that they have what the brush is for printed on the side, in case you need that.  I tend to use brushes for other than their obvious purpose, but it's nice to see what the manufacturer intended .

  	Have a great day everyone - we've got a 1/2 inch of snow on the ground, after spring-like weather last week melted off the last of our winter blast.  Boo.  I was enjoying seeing grass and daffodils starting to pop through......ah well.....


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 21, 2011)

So, I'm loving my Dior Baby Rose l/s.  I don't mind reapplying because I love the way it feels when I put it on my lips (am I weird??).  I have it paired with Azalea Blossom blush --- and now I'm just waiting for Spring to arrive . . .
  	I really can't wait for the Coco Shines to come out.  So anxious to see how they compare to the Dior lippies.  I think I will be wearing these constantly this summer


----------



## User38 (Mar 21, 2011)

bonitinha.. you must look lovely.. the colours sound awesome on you
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	stv.. I use any oily cosmetic remover or oil to remove any residue on mu brushes - - I don't like olive oil too much because of the scent, but I do like to use lavender oil and bifacil which I use for everything to remove gunk on the bristles.  then I use baby shampoo or any other shampoo to remove the oil.  Regular baby shampoo is great for any natural bristle brush.
  	As regards decorating, I am long distance refurbishing an old old old house.. and am in the structural phases.. It is a madhouse! Don't worry -- all this takes time and if you do it with love and affection it will be marvelous.

  	Almus -- I have the Sephora no. 55 which is as C! points out a bit floppy but I use it instead of the 187 to buff foundation and for that it works beautifully.  I did not see the # 55 in your link.  I apply foundation as stv says with fingers and also use an Eco Tools Blush brush to stipple and spread more.  It works better than most brushes.

  	I highly recommend the Eco Tools Buffer brush for all powder, or all over highliters.

  	Elena,, thanks so much for your help. I have pmd C! so we can coordinate -- I will be out of town for another week and she has my info.

  	katred, you look lovely and yes, I am going to push you to buy Moxie -- when it is released of course.. lol. For now we are doing sheers.. lol.
  	thank you for the offer also to buy our stuff -- we are like the "famigilia"..


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 21, 2011)

That's fine, HG! Whatever suits everyone best, really  I'll wait for Cheryl's final instructions on what to get and where to send it 
  	Oh I laughed so much at "famiglia", as if we are some kind of makeup mafia clan  Making the Specktra coasts unsafe by our continuous enabling  Enter at your own risk 
  	HG has already got a cigar in her mouth, as a capo di tutti capi!


----------



## Shypo (Mar 21, 2011)

^^^  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is so funny!  The Makeup Mafia!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's us!!!  HG and her cee-gar.  We'd all need names like Bugsy and Fast-Finger Freddy!!!


----------



## User38 (Mar 21, 2011)

Elena... lol.. you got it!!  il capo di tutti capi.. lolol.

  	ceegar and all !!

  	I will let C! organize (she is the most organized anyway - I am a total basket case for organization)..

  	oh.. I have news from the Southern Continent..
  	I received a phone call from mi amigo the Argentine Wildman.. and he is inviting me to see his winery next month.. also, he wonders why I don't write.. why I don't call him, and why in the world would I not.. REPEAT NOT, want to pursue a lovely friendship with him (coughing fit).. really? the man is a womanizer, he is very attractive and successful.. but he is "worried" about me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not succumbing to his worldly charms.. ha.
  	I told him that he is frankly a very nice man, but I am not interested or ready for a relationship (this was last time I saw him) and left it at that.. I don't write, I don't call or anything and he says it drives him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  So, he has taken as he calls them, extreme measures to see me.. roflmao
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	He wants to send me the ticket to Buenos Aires so we could meet there.. and I told him not to worry, I can buy my own ticket (I know this steams his butt), and he said yes madame.. lol. So, if I go, I will go to Buenos Aires (I am due for a trip South anyway) and meet him there and on my own terms and of my own volition go to his farm.. lol. The fact that I call the vineyard a FARM annoys him.. lol.  In other words -- to my youngins in this thread.. don't give in, don't give it up, go slow, go steady and make yourselves a rarity for these poor poor men.

  	that's my story for today.. 10-4


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 21, 2011)

Elena -- tee hee -- love the Makeup Mafia (verrrrry dangerous and best not to mess with a girl and her makeup!!)

  	HG -- wow, the Argentine sounds utterly perplexed as to why you aren't head over heels over him this instant.  Good for you being strong and independent.  I think it is great when you make a man work for you LOL


----------



## User38 (Mar 21, 2011)

Bonitinha.. this means pretty one little one in Portuguese, no? well, you certainly are pretty !! .. yes, the poor man has been drinking his vineyard over me.. lmao.

  	just kidding.. but honestly.. I don't know how to just be friends with benefits.. All I know in my life is being married and in love, and the only relationship I had which ended in heartbreak was to a no good Canadian (hides from katred) but he had the sexiest legs around.. lol.  That was when I was young and dumb enough to let some testoteroned person break my poor lil heart.

  	oh oh.. I just realized I posted something OT in the Chanel ls thread..


----------



## User38 (Mar 21, 2011)

omg.. if the Laura Mercier gel lipsticks hold colour better and don't have shimmer.. I am going to buy them all !!

  	will advise.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 21, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> omg.. if the Laura Mercier gel lipsticks hold colour better and don't have shimmer.. I am going to buy them all !!
> 
> will advise.



 	NOOOOOOO! LALALALALALA (I'm not buying any more ls brands nonononono)

  	So what was your favorite color


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh, I've been strippin all day...

























  	.....wallpaper


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 21, 2011)

stv578 said:


> Well good evening ladies!
> 
> Wow, it's been a fun few days at home with the kids, sad that it's over.
> 
> ...


 
	Thats it exactly! on stiletto. Well, it is blue based but the sheerness makes it very wearable. It may depend on your lip color too.

  	I hear you on the decorating. Its both fun & overwhelming at times. I've spent the last several years stripping older wallpaper & trying to come up with nice paint colors & accents. I did get these really awesome blind from blinds.com - they mount inside & to put them up, you just grab the bottom bar and push up or pull down no strings, very clean looking. Plus, the keep the heat/cold out.

  	I'm redoing our son's old bedroom  - stripping the wallpaper now. Plus I want to do the adjacent bathroom & our room, & repaint our dinning & formal living rooms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes, its just driving hubs a lil crazy with so many projects. Hey, I like multi-tasking.

  	I'm sure if you do it little by little it will turn out just right.


----------



## stv578 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Elegant!  Though I already ended up getting the lippies, or at least I think i did!  They didn't have any names on them, just numbers, so now I need to cross reference the numbers to see what I ended up with, but I did get two of them and I'll report back shortly, lol!  Also finally got the VA fndt.

  	Stripping huh?!  I remember doing that back in the day with my parent's house.  It is hard work.  Did you take before pictures?

  	As far as the blinds are concerned, I think I'm pretty much decided on the Pirouette's for the two rooms we're going to do for now.  But definitely not for the kid's rooms, they need something more... shall we say durable?! 

  	HG, I'm loving the Argentine Wildman stories!  Are we at Chapter 2 or 3 now?!

  	And no, no more lippies for me either!


----------



## stv578 (Mar 21, 2011)

Me again.  So yes, I did end up with Stiletto and Pink Champagne!  Weird though that the boxes for them here don't indicate the name of the shades, only the numbers?


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 21, 2011)

HG -- thank you for the compliment -- you are sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My hubby speaks Portuguese and Bonitinha is his nickname for me. He said that is what the guys in Brazil call the girlies.  Too funny!  
  	I know what you mean, it would be hard to start dating again after you already experienced the love of your life.  But you are gorgeous, smart, and successful -- and I know you will do what is best for you!!
  	What are these Laura Mericer lipsticks you are talking about??

  	Elegant -- are you exhausted from all of your stripping today?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sounds like you have quite a few projects keeping you busy!  I have been wanting hubs to install crown moulding and some really high, beautiful baseboards (and strip out the old ones) in our master.  Still waiting . . .


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 21, 2011)

You guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hey, I just got the new Allure - Olay was the award winner - again! Great issue on skin care, brown spots, retinol etc.

  	And, I saw this adorable white shirtdress in the front of the mag. & I was like - wow - I love that it's so me & its cute - HA - its was Chanel! And there is this pic from one of the Chanel fashion shows & the lady has a huge rose around her head made from copy paper


----------



## stv578 (Mar 21, 2011)

I love the high baseboards.  We wanted to get them in our new house, but the builder was charging a really stupid amount, considering the product itself didn't cost that much more than the one that came standard, and they would be installing baseboards one way or another, so we decided to stick with what the house came with, which the kids will demolish and then we can redo it ourselves one day.  The crown moulding also adds a really nice finish to a room.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 21, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Elegant -- are you exhausted from all of your stripping today??
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 totally...I was taking it all off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so completely hyper - it wears the man out!

  	I can do most of it myself (therapy) but I do need his help for some things.

  	The mouldings & baseboards sound lovely! It really is time consuming to renovate.

  	No....I don't want to hear what LM lispticks HG is talking about


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 21, 2011)

Yep -- I love all of the craftsmanship and woodwork.  Just wish I could get my husband as excited about it!  We do have a friend who is a mason (is that what they're called when they do all of the detailed woodwork??) who said he would help out.  I really just need to get going on it!!

  	Elegant - oh my goodness -- the pencil drawings -- that would make me weep!  So sweet.


----------



## katred (Mar 21, 2011)

I miss redecorating. I remember I spent a lot going redoing my apartment in Toronto to get it just the way I liked, only to realise that it didn't make me any happier living in Toronto. I'd love to do something with the place we're in now, but it needs a lot of work and the landlord doesn't seem inclined to help. I'm personally trying to hold out until they sell the building and turn it into condos.

  	HG- Sorry to hear that one of my countrymen broke your heart... There are some special kinds of jerk that they seem to breed up here, believe me. And I'm already dying to see Moxie make it's magical return... I liked those retro matte colours, I just wish the formula had been a little better.


----------



## Shypo (Mar 22, 2011)

Redecorating....ah......my list is long!  Hubby cringes every time I mention a new 'project'.  I either have to stop spending on makeup, or get kids out of school.....so I guess it's going to be getting the kids out of school! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My younger one is going out of state (to my alma mater - yay!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so I'm pacing myself.  I have to prioritize.  This summer I think I'm going to strip too.....uh, wallpaper..........and repaint the kitchen and long hallway we have.  I also want to re-do the floor in the downstairs bathroom.  And re-do completely the upstairs full bathroom.  And.....and....and.....

  	A step at a time....easy stuff first I guess.

  	HG, your Argentine fool.........you go girl!  Make him crazy!!  Men like that - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - but they're fun to toy with!  I think you should be Bugsy!!

  	New LM gel lippies?  What??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Like Elegant says, la la la la la .....fingers in ears........but they do sound intriguing.  I'm lemming her cream shadows (like MAC paints) and potentially one or two of the mineral eye shadows, based on the pixiwoo vids........I have to say that I'm really liking the Kat von D eye shadow primer, however.  I did a look today that came out VERY pretty (I sound shocked because lately I haven't been getting it done) - I used the Kat von D, then Phloof over my lid, Soft Brown over the crease, an Inglot color that looks sort of like Night Maneuvers (is it really spelled that way?  I did a spell check......) in the outer v and Hot Hot Hot on the center lid.  Lined with Chanel Espresso.....Beagle blush with a bit of Narcisse on top, and Icone (Dior) for the lips.  I have to say I LOVE this lipcolor - it's like a deeper rose coral color that is like MLB rosier.  I looked in the mirror and did a double-take......is that really ME?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If it holds up I'll take a pic when I get home.  I got a few compliments at work, too....including from a couple of guys......wow.


----------



## stv578 (Mar 22, 2011)

Cheryl, sounds like there's a lot you want to do!  My hubby would say the same thing to me, well, not the kids part, we have a long way to go with them, but the stop buying make-up part, all the time when I used to bug him about looking at houses!  Well, we have the house now, lol!  But ya, I have curtailed my make-up spending quite a bit, but could still probably restrain a bit more in order to get things done around the house.  So as always, I'm going to declare a very low-buy after the Chanel summer collection.  Question is, will I stick to it?!  Something tells me that I will, because we still have a whole lot to do seeing as the house is a newly built home.  We need to get fencing up, landscaping done (I'll probably wait it out another year to let the ground settle a bit more), and still a lot more window coverings.  I also want DH to fix up the garage properly, he has gotten my permission to get some nice "garage style" cabinetry in there for all his tools.  I love that he's handy, but man, what a mess his stuff can make! 

  	Definitely though, I want a fence up this year.  I was actually going to come on here on the weekend to rant about my neighbours and their dog's turds!!!  I love dogs, really.  But I do not appreciate having piles of turds in my backyard, particularly from some other person's dog.  It was a good two weeks that I would sit at the table, look out through the garden doors and my eyes would immediately go to the friggin' turds that were basically in direct view.  Not nice.  They did finally clean it all up this weekend though, without us having to say anything.  We would have eventually, but seeing as it's a new neighbour hood and they otherwise seemed nice, we didn't want to have to!!!

  	And then, probably one of the most important items on our wish list... the walk-in closet!!!  I envision pretty wood shelving, etc, with a place for my purses and shoes, and... and!  It's contagious!!!!

  	Sorry for the loooong post!


----------



## User38 (Mar 22, 2011)

C! I have a few of the cream shadows -- bronze, platinum and other's whose names I forget cause as much as they are marvellous for evening (they make the best foundation instead of the same ol paint pot over NARS primer thingie) -- I have to get a small box to store all of them, along with the MAC Paints in so they don't fall all over my "PP" drawer.. lol.  It is literally labeled the PP drawer.
  	Congrats on the young scion's entrance to Mama's Alma.. kudos kudos..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Let me know how much I need to send you for the Fauve ES.. is Antigone coming too? well, whichever, just let me know.
  	Yea.. those LM gel ls look luscious .. will have to swab them first tho. If you get to a counter -- let me know my week is going smoother than last week but still will be messy thru Sat.
  	Oh my Argentine vino man.. yea,  I don't do it on purpose.. I would like to like him as much as maybe, maybe he likes me.. but I can't seem to.  No chemistry?  nope.. just no feelings yet.  I have to pace myself too and give my heart time to heal from Jeff.  There will never be another Jeff and maybe I am being unfair but I don't need, or want a relationship.. I want to be free for a long time now.. Maybe I will become  a Cougar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I am really loving the LM Foundation.. it is amazing. Maybe the best I have tried to date, including the Cle de Peau Silk.. and at half the price.

  	I got a new pair of loafers -- I am so loving these to wear on a day to day basis... I get the Boys loafers, which are cuter and clunkier.. and they look so cool with jeans
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	katred, that countryman of yours, did break my heart but only because I allowed it to be broken.. really.  He had me at Eh? and that was all. Lol. He tried after many years to be friends.. which of course was useless as I was already married. Now that I think back on it, I think it was his jealous streak to try to at least know how my marriage was doing.  But he did have great legs.. lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and Paul Newman blue eyes.. yowwwwwww

  	stv.. easy does it.. I know what you mean about dogs.. I just don't understand some people.  The easiest thing to do is clean up after them and train them well. Mine are like little drill dogs.. I say left, they go left -- I say sit, they sit. I say let's go OUT and they go running to the door.. but then, my hubby was ex military and trained them well.. sigh.

  	Almus.. I have been buying a few brushes myself and found this one which I ordered.. in Taklon/synthetic brushes always look to see how the fibres are cut at the ends and the more graded, the better.  HTH.
  	I like this one personally for applying foundation -- too big is not the best.. this one seems just right.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/laura-m...h/2841277?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=839 

  	be back later.. market is closing FLAT.. no hysteria/ nice change.. lol.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 22, 2011)

stv578 said:


> Maybe I will become  a Cougar


----------



## Almus (Mar 22, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Almus.. I have been buying a few brushes myself and found this one which I ordered.. in Taklon/synthetic brushes always look to see how the fibres are cut at the ends and the more graded, the better.  HTH.
> I like this one personally for applying foundation -- too big is not the best.. this one seems just right.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/laura-m...h/2841277?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=839
> ...


  	Thank you so much HG! I just have to guess how to get LM in Spain, but all things in their right time! I am happy to hear that the market is not treating you so bad for the last couple of days I made some small investment a bit long ago and I got stuck cause well, spanish market is not in its best health =(


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 22, 2011)

Cheryl -- it seems like such a long road until the kids can pay their own way LOL  I can't believe how fast my girls are growing, though.  It will be here before I know it!!  Congrats on your youngest going to your alma mater!  Good luck with stripping the wallpaper, painting and re-do's -- sounds like it'll keep ya busy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Nora -- so funny about the doggie droppings -- more reason to get a fence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know, the home improvement projects are so fun to think about . . . but so hard to get done!!

  	HG -- the Cougar bit made me giggle.  I think it is good that you are taking your time to heal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Elegant -- there's a whole lotta strippin' go on lately


----------



## Shypo (Mar 22, 2011)

HG, yes, Antigone will be coming too.  Will we be getting Bonheur here in the States?  I love that one!!  If not, I'm going to have Elena get that one too......and maybe Twilight if they have that......

  	I'm sulking - in a cranky mood.  Got my Inglot shadows today and the idiots didn't send me the palette to put them in!  DUH!  Their site is terrible as an e-commerce site, and they have no phone number.  You have to send in a 'form'.  Not happy.  I am so tired of ineptitude lately.  Plus work is really changing a lot - new folks in charge, new charter, etc.  I got an excellent review today, and will get a nice raise, but what they want me to do is what I consider the booby prize, so I'm trying to get my mind wrapped around the prospects of THAT.  Not very motivating.  It's like, hey, we love you, you're doing a great job, here's a raise....and oh, by the way, we need you to go scrub the toilets.  OK, it's not THAT bad, but it's not great.  And then I look around at some of the dirt-brained men that are making more than I am, are at a higher level than I am, and can't find their buttocks with both hands.  I know it's the way of the world, but every now and then it really really bugs me.  I don't use the 'f' word, but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sometimes it seems a fitting phrase......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Rant over - for now, anyway.  Thanks for reading!


----------



## User38 (Mar 22, 2011)

aww  C! .. I am so sorry to hear that. Dammit if anybody should run anyplace it should be you.  Well, pfft I say...in bad times, put on a good face as the market sucketh wind now so it doesn't seem the right time to run CVs around... but things will change.  Hell girl, you kept telling me that -- and I was facing the loss of a loved one.. so cheer up and let's have a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. which is what I am doing, since today was the first day since the Japan tragedy that I have been able to work with a clearer mind and not be running to my trading computer.. lol.  And, the first day I did not lose any $$.  Some days, you wish you could close your eyes and do teletransporting.. lol.

  	My dear, you said you did a really cool mu but did not post it... maybe posting it will make you pep up a bit.... and if ranting helps.. keep ranting, cause we can sure listen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheer up and smile!!

  	oh, yes.. I want the MonteCarlo.. lol.  I think those are coming to the US tho... hell, one never knows with stoopid Chanel.. talk about ineptitude !!


----------



## User38 (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonitinha.. lol. yea, I may just become a cougar.. and I look at it in statistics.  Chances are I will outlive any man I meet in future.. IF I do get involved with anyone again.. argh.  But, if I did and I outlived him, I would wear black for the rest of my life and feel guilty too.  So, a nice young man of 35 or so, would suit me just fine..

  	lolool.. just kidding .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. and IF you believe this, then I foooled you.. I like my men to know what life is about, to understand my music, my world and my life.. and a young man just needs to have fun.


  	Almus.. glad to be of help..these are perm items so no rush for anything.. not like crazy MAC who even makes brushes LE items.. lol.

  	oh my.. I am sorry to hear that you invested in Spain.. I used to hold the IBEX and dropped it like a bad date about two years ago.  The Spanish banks are in deep trouble.  I had shares of BBVA and BS.. and dropped those too..in fact a good friend of mine lives in Madrid and her husband works in one of the many Caja's and is very afraid of losing his job of 20 years.  The world markets are in worse shape than even we can imagine. I always post a bit of info on here, but don't do it much because my work has been in finance for most of my life -- and I realize it can be boring to many..at least not as much fun as mu... but really, money is the end game.


----------



## User38 (Mar 22, 2011)

Elegant's been strippin


----------



## Shypo (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL!!  Thank you HG!  You help me keep perspective - and eating helps too - I tend to get grumpy when I'm hungry.  I'm laughing again, at least a little. And I should be grateful for the good things that happened today.  I'm always the one saying count your blessings, and here I am complaining.  I think I'll have that glass of wine I've been promising myself!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm glad you haven't lost your shirt in the market - you are so clever and Jeff would be so proud of you!!

  	I washed my face already - plus, it looked like it was 12 hours old (I leave very early in the morning - usually before 6AM, and don't get home until about 6 the days I have to go up to Massachusetts).  I'll try another similar look soon and post it, now that the whiz-bangers here taught me how to post pics!  I'm home tomorrow, so I might experiment with some of my new brushes.  You also have me wanting to check out the LM foundation - I'll try to get a sample soon.  I also have that brush, but it has a short handle - I've had it for many years.  Does yours have a long handle?

  	Thank you girls, for your well-wishes for my son - he's so excited!  He'll be down near my family too, which is really cool.

  	Nora, I'm glad your neighbor came over and scooped poop - but hopefully they'll train their dog a bit better - fences are always good - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Elegant, we'd make a great pair of strippers, that's for sure!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And we'd get a lot done, and then reward ourselves with makeup!!! 

  	Hope you ladies are having a dynamite evening - I have a few threads to catch up on - I've all but given up on some of the MAC threads - it's just impossible to stay current on them.


----------



## User38 (Mar 22, 2011)

omg. visions of Elegant and C! strippin.. kinda like Lucy and Ethel wallpapering
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	Don't worry darlin.. life always gets easier and then harder.. enjoy whatever you get.. cause you only get one chance!!
  	and ranting is good for the soul, the voice and the heart !! 

  	C! please do post some pics so we can learn!  I am re-teaching myself some new techniques from the 80's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Nora.. stv, my Jeff used to say that dogs were easier to train than humans.. lol.. Maybe a cute DON'T POOP sign would help them get the hint? lol..


----------



## User38 (Mar 22, 2011)

C! I have the long handle.. I like long handles best cause of the heft and weight.. lol.

  	men and brushes should be tall.. lmao
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 omg.. I nearly wrote long.. lololol

  	now I need a drink!


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm glad you're feeling better now, Cheryl! I'm sorry to hear that there is a downside to you raise, but to be honest, the change in management always seem to bring new demands with it. I've seen it happen far too often. *hugs*
  	We have Midnight, yes!
  	I think both Monte Carlo and Bonheur will be available in the US, but I can get those too.  By the way, since i'll be sending a bunch of items to one person, I'll use a signed-for service, just for the peace of our minds.

  	HG, I'm glad things are getting better on the stock market! It's a complete mystery to me, but I would like to learn how it all works in future and see what I can get out of it.
  	So I definitely don't mind you talking about financial stuff, as I'll learn from it.

  	It is good to hear that you feel content with how things are at present moment and don't hesitate to put over-confident men back into their place, bravo!

  	Bonitinha, how old are your girls?


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 22, 2011)

OMG - Just scanned the posts after strippin today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh my...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  	Scooping Poop, Stripping, "f" bombs, Tall, Dark & Long, & Ineptitude which is always my rant (daily) ahhh, but then there are the lipsticks, endless glorious lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL! chickies

  	C - Yes we are getting Bonheur   & its really pretty!

  	Michelle - yes its hard to imagine them grown up but it does go so fast. You will cry & then one day rejoice that yes indeed - they can pay their own way


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 22, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> now I need a drink!







  	cheers, I just poured mine


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 22, 2011)

Shypo said:


> LOL!!  Thank you HG!  You help me keep perspective - and eating helps too - I tend to get grumpy when I'm hungry.  I'm laughing again, at least a little. And I should be grateful for the good things that happened today.  I'm always the one saying count your blessings, and here I am complaining.  I think I'll have that glass of wine I've been promising myself!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  	Well that's too bad on the job front! I hope that somehow it all changes for the better!!! XOX


----------



## stv578 (Mar 22, 2011)

Lol Elegant!  One way or another, I guess these posts can take your mind off of stripping!

  	Cheryl, don't apologize for complaining, you are sooo entitled and really... it just pisses me off that after all the progress we've made as women, inequities like what you described continue.  When I got back from mat leave, we had new management too, and things have sucked since.  There are days that I bitch, and then there are days that I do count my blessings considering the job market today. 

  	HG, I will definitely consider the sign if the neighbours decide to let dog use our yard as a toilet!  Won't be long before it'll be warm and the kids will want to run around out back, don't really feel like having them walk in with stinky shoes!

  	Cheers everyone!  I had half a glass of wine at dinner.


----------



## stv578 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, I echo that statement. 

  	I think I need some chocolate now...


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 22, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Rant over - for now, anyway.  Thanks for reading!


	Cheryl -- you are a hoot.  Love the buttocks phrase LOL!!  But yeah, what is up with that??  It's a mans world we live in -- but we really know which gender is superior


----------



## katred (Mar 22, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> C! I have the long handle.. I like long handles best cause of the heft and weight.. lol.
> 
> *men and brushes should be tall*.. lmao
> 
> ...



 	Heh... I never thought that tall was a big deal for me, but my last three exes were 6'4", 6'3" and 6'2". And The Great Enabler is 6'5". Tall girls I know hate me, because they don't want someone my size horning in on their territory...


----------



## Shypo (Mar 23, 2011)

You girls are cracking me totally up with your posts!!  I totally forgot my rants!  And that's the beauty of it!

  	HG, I too like the 'TALL' -handled brushes......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....and men - my hubby is 6'2".  And I'm pretty short at 5'4".

  	I believe I will try to post a look today - usually when I'm working from home I don't feel like it, but today I'm feeling a bit less 'blah', so I might just do it.  I'm wearing my hair differently for the warm weather so I can continue to grow it out (it's curly, and I refuse to use a hair dryer in the heat.....we don't have central air and have rarely needed it).  I wore my 'new hair' to work yesterday and my boss (whom I really like) says, 'what happened to your hair?!'  He was just kidding - it was funny.  He loves to yank my chain, and I have to say if it weren't for him, I'd probably be poking around for a different job.......

  	Those LM gel lipsticks look like they have ZERO shimmer - just juicy goodness!  I'm thinking about Hibiscus and Sweet Cherry.  The others are really pretty - in fact I'm also thinking about Clementine, but I want to see it first to make sure it isn't too orange.  And I'm definitely going to pick up a couple of the cream shadows, just don't know which ones yet.  I love the look of Platinum, Alloy and Ecru Silk........eek.


----------



## Shypo (Mar 23, 2011)

I had some issues trying to upload to photobucket the other day, and I'm wondering if something on that site planted a virus.  Several of my pics were 'corrupted', which has never happened before.  I just tried to post the pic, and though I can see the whole pic on my computer, when I pull it up, or post it here, most of the picture is missing - as if pixels were deleted.  I'm hoping my camera doesn't have a virus now (I don't even know if cameras can GET viruses, but who knows).  I have to say that I am so disgusted with internet issues lately - it's getting to the point where you can't go on the internet at all without significant risk.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I tried to post some pics just now - didn't work......


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 23, 2011)

Just what we all need -- a new line of lipsticks!! 
  	http://www.temptalia.com/guerlain-rouge-automatique-launches#more-29013

  	I haven't tried Guerlain lippies before . . .


----------



## Almus (Mar 23, 2011)

While I was doing my Chanel an Dior swatches this morning I saw the new L'absolut nu or something like that from Lancome. They are beautiful colours for everyday use! So basically, when I had decided that my next purchases would be Chanel's Antigone and Dior's Model and It pink, all my plans fall apart! By the way, I just checked the new LM l/s and they also look great ... WHY???


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi ladies, I've been around and trying to catch up... and failing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (until now)

  	Bonitinha ~ Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although I must credit my name to my father instead. Yours is Michelle? That sounds lovely too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
  	I tend to avoid depressing books, except when they are very good. What kind of book do you like? Last book I like was Anne Fortier's Juliet. It's a little cheesy at times, but I love the Tuscany settings.
  	Btw, your daughter surely whips out the cutest project .

  	Elegant ~ I agree, this is a very awesome group, I'm happy to be a part of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




	HG ~ glad to hear you survived the market!! I'm not yet into investing but I love to hear about it. (Could you be even more awesome? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  	I wish I could be a hyper too, but what I eat is usually well translated into my weight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'd love to try out kickboxing too someday... my hubs used to do Karate, but not anymore. Or dancing... I think dancing is sexier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  	Oh wish you loads of fun on your next Argentine trip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Almus ~ Sorry to hear about your "accident" hope your haul makes your recovery even faster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




	Shypo ~ Thank you for the swatches... although I am again confused as to which brand it was... there's so many talks going on with every brand in this thread. I got confused easily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And all the talk about Laura Mercier... hmm I noticed they have a counter in Berlin Lafayette... maybe I should check it out


----------



## User38 (Mar 23, 2011)

yesterday: we was yelling and ranting.. today: we be yelling and ranting too... lol

  	katred -- that countryman of yours was a knockout with a voice to match (another of my vices /voices .. I hate squeaky men's voices.. they truly sound like RatonES).
  	Big booming manly man.. yeaaaaaaaaaa

  	but life works its way out -- I met a man who was a gazillion times more wonderful and who was selfless and loving which is what really counts.. and we married.. not shacked up with is what the Canuck wanted.. lol.  Bastard.

  	C!  So sorry you have issues with photobucket.. I do too.. always. Or it's this site.. dunno.  Today my screen on my home laptop is shrunken.. lol. Lilliputian style.  I don't know how to fix it and my geeks have gone home already.. grrr.  Oh well.  Be patient with your pics.. and don't get yourself frazzled cause of them. I am beat.. as in exhausted so a nap is due or I will eat the dog's food out of sheer exhaustion.  Oh the LM foundation, when used without a primer will give you some shine in the T zone if you have problems in that area like I do.  Since I always use YSL Matte Touch primer or Hydrabase/Lancome, this is surely the only way it stays perfect all day!!

  	Cutie.. yes, you have a lovely name.. to match your lovely persona.... I thank you for your kind words.  Right now, I would not ever advise anyone who is not really seasoned in the market to invest or to speculate.  I nearly lost my shirt last week.. and this week I am up slightly... even making enough to buy kibble for my doggies.. lol

  	Elegant darlin -- are you still strippin?

  	nora darlin.. I have only begun to fight.. and this is only the preface to Chapt 2.. if there is a Chapt 2 to the Wildman


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 23, 2011)

Astrid --  I love historical novels -- so Juliet may be up my alley.  One of my all time favorites is Snow Flower and the Secret Fan (it is being made into a movie -- can't wait to see it).  It is the story of 2 Chinese women who send messages back and forth with this fan.  Ultimately it is about the friendships and bonds of women.  I also loved Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet.  It's about the Japanese internment camps in the US during WW II -- so horrific.  I also read a lot of the classics -- really, anything I can get my hands on!!

  	Oh, and Cheryl's swatches on the white paper were the new Dior Addict lippies.  Between the Chanel, Dior, and Shiseido -- I am doomed!!


----------



## User38 (Mar 23, 2011)

this has been a real lippie year.. lol. 

  	Bonitinha, I think we are all in the same sinkin boat..
  	ha

  	I love novels about deviants


----------



## Shypo (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Astrid - sorry to confuse you - yes, we talk about everything over here, don't we?  The swatches were for the new Dior Addict lip colors - there are over 50 new ones!

  	HG predicted it - this new wave of lippies that we were all going to love!  I'm liking the looks of those Guerlain ones too - thanks for the link Michelle!!   More to put on the list.

  	I just booked my next trip out to San Jose - I'm trying to decide what to wear and what makeup (and this time, lipsticks!!) to bring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I always plan very early cuz I change my mind about 6 times before I pack, and about 4 times after I've packed.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  But it keeps me sane I guess.  Or as sane as I'll ever be.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm hoping the rain has subsided by then - they've really had a wet couple of weeks!  I'm also trying to figure out what to put on my list to look for while I'm there - their Nordies is very nice and carries a lot of lines - maybe this trip will be Laura Mercier....or Guerlain.....but whoa, the price of Guerlain!!  That will also be RCS week, so perhaps one or two of those.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hope everyone had a good day - I'm sure Elegant's off stripping somewhere.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	Props to the beautiful and iconic Liz Taylor.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  may she rest in peace.....


----------



## User38 (Mar 23, 2011)

I second that.. Liz Taylor, may she rest in peace.. she was a beautiful lady.. and she managed to marry 7 times.. My hero!

  	C!.. good going.. and great shopping.  I will be going to Central America to advise some new clients but that's first days of April.. and then, quite possibly to Argentina.. but not sure I will meet Ramon yet.  I have some new clients there also
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I pack in a very simple fashion.. I use only one colour and various tones of the same colour for blouses/tshirts/etc. It keeps my life more simple and I always have a bag packed... just in case. lol.  For mu, I keep that to what I call my Nikita colours -- greys, nudes, greige, beige and cream.. and have put all these colours into one palette.  I usually have a few ls in different ranges and two blushes.  Not that difficult or heavy since I will wind up in DF anyway


----------



## User38 (Mar 23, 2011)

omg.. I couldn't even type.. lol.. those Guerlain ls.. I so love Guerlain.. and YSL, and BB, and and and..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	looks like the trend is gonna kill us... lol


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 23, 2011)

You can join us in the stripping for lipsticks


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 23, 2011)

Shypo said:


> I just booked my next trip out to San Jose - I'm trying to decide what to wear and what makeup (and this time, lipsticks!!) to bring
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 I just finished earlier this evening. I think regular stripping would be more enjoyable than this darn paper...uggh

  	I can't pack well at all when I go anywhere  - I have to take everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sucks

  	Hope you're doing better my dear!

  	ANTM & wine....


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 23, 2011)

Glad you finally finished stripping!  It sounds like a tough job, but somebody's gotta do it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Let's chat later about ANTM . . . can't wait to see what those girls are crying about tonight lol


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 23, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Elegant darlin -- are you still strippin?


	OMG - you make me laugh so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	done strippin...paper 

  	My man is manly man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tall...& I like manly hands that look like a man's hand, not a girls


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 23, 2011)

Cheryl,

  	Have you checked the file size/resolution of those pictures? They may be too big, and that's why they cannot fully load on photobucket. It can also be a combination of big file size and bad internet connection! Cameras can't get viruses, but the memory cards can carry them over, i.e. if you connect the camera to a "virus-ridden" computer first, and then connect it to a "clean one" and copy files over, you may carry the virus over as well. I haven't heard of viruses corrupting photos in the way you describe, so I think it's something else.

  	-- Nerd mode OFF--


Shypo said:


> I had some issues trying to upload to photobucket the other day, and I'm wondering if something on that site planted a virus.  Several of my pics were 'corrupted', which has never happened before.  I just tried to post the pic, and though I can see the whole pic on my computer, when I pull it up, or post it here, most of the picture is missing - as if pixels were deleted.  I'm hoping my camera doesn't have a virus now (I don't even know if cameras can GET viruses, but who knows).  I have to say that I am so disgusted with internet issues lately - it's getting to the point where you can't go on the internet at all without significant risk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	-- Makeup addict mode ON--
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I've just made a list of the stuff I want to check out at DF. It is HUGE!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I've had some red wine from Georgia last night. I am not a big fan of red wines, as I find them a bit too heavy for me, but that one was just right! Yum 
  	And I agree, Liz Taylor was a beauty icon! RIP


----------



## Shypo (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info Elena - I'll have to see how it does tomorrow.  I'm not using PB to put the pics here (I insert the image), but I'll maybe see what happens tomorrow...I reformatted my memory card, so maybe that will help too.  It really looked like a low memory type of issue, but some of the pics had no pic, if that makes sense.  I noticed the problems, including my camera 'freezing', which it has never done, after I went to the PB site (with the card in my computer - camera froze after I put it back in).  I'll keep my fingers crossed!

  	Glad you got finished Elegant - how many lipsticks did you earn?


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 23, 2011)

If formatting your card won't resolve the problem, try copying photos over to your computer first, without opening them, to see if they will behave in the same way, when opened from your computer.
  	It could definitely be a bad/corrupted memory card.

  	Have a nice evening everyone, I'm off to bed!


----------



## stv578 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey girls!

  	Michelle, I totally hear ya about that first day of kindergarten.  In Ontario, the kids start a year earlier, so my daughter started "junior" kindergarten last September.  They are sooo little and all the mom's worry so much about them eating enough at lunch or dressing warm enough on the cold days, let alone how tired they get.  My son wasn't even 4 yet when he started, I cried for weeks when I dropped him off!

  	Elegant, I'm with you on the manly men!  My guy is quite tall, 6'1", compared with my 4'11" frame!  And he's a total guy, but really kind and gentle, never rude and really does his fair share around the house. 

  	As for all the talk of the new lippies, I cannot even entertain the idea of getting any more for now!  I'll actually be getting new tires for my car this weekend, partly because of an ongoing problem I've had with my car since it was basically new 2 years ago.  And if that doesn't make any sense, I can't understand it myself, but there it is.


----------



## stv578 (Mar 23, 2011)

Elegant, yay for finishing with the stripping!  It really is a huge pain in the arse, but you just have to keep the end result in mind I guess.


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 23, 2011)

stv578 said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Michelle, I totally hear ya about that first day of kindergarten.  In Ontario, the kids start a year earlier, so my daughter started "junior" kindergarten last September.  They are sooo little and all the mom's worry so much about them eating enough at lunch or dressing warm enough on the cold days, let alone how tired they get.  My son wasn't even 4 yet when he started, I cried for weeks when I dropped him off!
> 
> ...


	Oh my goodness -- I can't even  imagine Junior Kindergarten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They are pretty darned cute though -- with those giant backpacks that look huge compared to their little bodies.  It's going to be hard with my youngest.  Since she is my baby, I'm sure I will be crying for weeks!!

  	It is so funny that we are both 4'11".  I have never met someone my same height before!  I always have on tall wedges or platforms!


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 23, 2011)

Elegant -- about ANTM -- thank heavens they are getting rid of that horrible weave on the blonde girl.  That was a bad weave -- it looked like a cheap Halloween wig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	I really think Monique is stunning and gorgeous -- how would it be to look like that??


----------



## User38 (Mar 23, 2011)

I just came from my dancing class and swam for 30 mins.. and then logged on.. to see this:

  	I love manly men.. lolol.  I wish they were all manly then life wouldn't be so complex.. most men my age have pot bellies, balding heads, bo, bad breath, or some other malady.. ugh.  I love a man's hands... as important as nice legs -- with strategically placed hair.. lol.  No baldy hands please.  And no furry gorilla legs, or just as bad -- white pasty legs with a few black hairs sticking out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oyyyyyyyy.

  	Elegant, glad you are finished strippin -- is this on the pole or off it?  inquiring minds you know.. lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	C!.. I forgot to include plums, burgundies and some lilacs in my palette mentioned above.. and I always add a lovely dressy dress and heels as well as a wrap for evening.. makes my life easier to pre pack..

  	If you check out the LM ls gels before I do.. please let me know. I am working on some lip products but so different that they can't be called lipsticks, lip glosses or lip stains -- they do it all. .. but as you know this takes so much time and coordination I hope they work them out for next year.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	going to sleep too.. my world starts @ 5.. nite all


----------



## Shypo (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi HG!  Thanks for the packing tips!  I will keep some of these things in mind for sure!  And I will definitely let you know about the LM lipsticks - I might try to head over to Nordies today or tomorrow to see if they have them yet.

  	Elena - thank you - I will try that.  I had copied them over to my computer yesterday before opening them - and it is weird that I can see the thumbnail (whole pic) but when I open it most of it is gone.  We'll see what happens today.  I also performed some virus scans/cleans on my laptop, so that might help.

  	Michelle, Nora - I remember those days for sure!  They are SO little when they go off to school....my older son started kindergarten when he was 4, and started 1/2 days.  He came home after a week begging me to go a full day.........I was resistant at first, but he thrived.  It's their first step away from you, and emotional indeed.  But though they step away, they bring so much more back with them.  Enjoy the summer, though, and make the most of it.  My baby turns 18 today.  And then leaves for college in another state.......we'll have our own little support group!


----------



## katred (Mar 24, 2011)

Took me a while to catch up this morning. I stayed off the internet (mostly) last night, since I'm in the early stages of a cold and I wanted to see if I could fight it off (fail). I also took the evening to organise my makeup drawers, divide everything into nice little freezer baggies by colour. It's amazing, given how much I have, that I still want so much, but I can find little holes where I haven't quite covered every last micro-tone of the colour spectrum.


Bonitinha said:


> Oh my goodness -- I can't even  imagine Junior Kindergarten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I'm only a little bigger- 5'2". Most people seem to think I'm taller, because I wear big heels all the time. I can walk in them just about anywhere, too, as long as they're not stilettos. Compared to most people, though, I still find I look like a pipsqueak, even with the heels and platforms...


----------



## Almus (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh well, I am truly doomed with all those lipsticks being released one after another. I was not a lippie person, in fact, in the last month, my l/s stash has doubled it size (I had 4, now I have 8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). The thing is, since I am moving on a small amount of them, I convince myself that it's ok if I get more! I will have to check out those Guerlain ones when I go grabbing something from the summer collection.Stay tuned in this make-up world is hard baby!


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 24, 2011)

Katred, I always walk in heels everywhere, too.  Too funny!  When the adorable ballerina flats became all the rage, I could never wear them (my jeans/pants are always too long if I'm not wearing a huge heel).  Thank goodness for wedges, because they are easy to walk in!


  	Cheryl -- Happy Birthday to your son!  Wow, 18.  I hope all goes well as he goes to college.  You're right -- they do learn so much as they get older and are away from us.  Have fun doing more shopping in San Jose!!

  	Sounds like we are all needing more make up storage and organization!  I saw some cool containers on Beauty Look Book that Sabrina uses, but they were all sold out on the website.  I am planning on depotting my shadows next week, so that should help!

  	Almus -- soon you will go from 8 to 48 lippies


----------



## stv578 (Mar 24, 2011)

Cheryl, wow!  Your baby is 18!  I'm going to guess that the feeling is a little bitter-sweet.  Hope you all have fun celebrating!

  	I don't even want to think about my kids at that age, I'm having a hard enough time with them exiting their toddler years!  (Michelle, my daughter's not far behind your baby, she'll be 5 in June). 

  	Oh well... I would loooove to have a third, but DH will not even consider it.  I have always felt like we're meant to have three, but he's at the point that he enjoys being able to go out and do things with them, and any time I even approach the subject, he responds in a firm, deep voice... "no more diapers"! 

  	Michelle, I too don't know anyone else my size!  Everyone has at the very least 2-3 inches in me!  I do always wear heels, but usually lower heels to stay comfortable!


----------



## User38 (Mar 24, 2011)

C!  wish your baby a happy happy 18th.. wow what a glorious time in life !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	funny I don't remember my 18th.. lol.  Mercifully old age makes memories blur..

  	Enjoy your products Almus.... you will be a full fledged addict soon.. lol.

  	katred, I know what you mean.. I am not too tall -- kind of in the middle between tall and short (5"6) and I think I may have shrunk a 1/4 inch.. lol. but I always used to wear heels... always.  Big tall heels, stillettos, platforms, stilts... whatever.  Now tho I am travelling so often to europe that I have two shoe modes == flat oxfords, loafers, ballet slippers or  sneakers for day wear even with stylish business suits, At first I felt odd, but then the sheer pleasure of not having foot pain just got to me and I am gradually collecting some great flat shoes.. of course to dress up, I still wear my long tall sallies.  But I still like talllllll men.. lol.


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your son's 18th birthday, Cheryl!
  	Hahaha, I blame the Chanel ratonas for making me obsessed with lippies  I'll be getting mostly lippies next week, BB Rich Color, Chanel Coco Shines, Dior Addict. I also want to check out the new Sublime Mascara.

  	I guess it's a good thing that I'll be hardly buying anything from Mac in the coming few months.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 24, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> I just came from my dancing class and swam for 30 mins.. and then logged on.. to see this:
> 
> I love manly men.. lolol.  I wish they were all manly then life wouldn't be so complex.. most men my age have pot bellies, balding heads, bo, bad breath, or some other malady.. ugh.  I love a man's hands... as important as nice legs -- with strategically placed hair.. lol.  No baldy hands please.  And no furry gorilla legs, or just as bad -- white pasty legs with a few black hairs sticking out
> 
> ...


  	BOTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Speaking of the pole - I've heard that is really great exercise!

  	LOL!!!!! on the Man things! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh, & no gorilla fuzz one the knuckles either (or back)...oh dear


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ I once dated a guy in college who seemed like a nice guy . . . and then I saw his back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Eeeeew -- you just can "un-see" that.  It was over.  Done deal.


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah, hair on man's back is an instant turn-off for me, or a moustache :S


----------



## User38 (Mar 24, 2011)

ewwww.

  	katred you look lovely with Antigone


----------



## User38 (Mar 24, 2011)

back on track.. off topic to on topic.. lipsticks in gel/gloss form are all the rage as we can see from so many offerings by so many companies.

  	in economics, this is called over supply.. this cannot be absorbed into the markets.. no matter how much they hype/pump products. and not $ 25-40 products either.  I just ran some numbers.. so if you are hesitant about a product and really can't swing it now, wait.. it will be cco'd by Sept..

  	another big reason is that the ultra suede/bouncy/soft matte lip is heading up the charge on Fasion for Fall/winter 2011-12. Cosmetic companies are steppin on their own tails now.

  	as always,

  	Meyer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	(you do all know Meyer was an accountant and the real brains behind the mob.) Bugsy was the face and the heart/vision.. a real charmer. But Meyer Lansky was the bean counter.. lol


----------



## User38 (Mar 24, 2011)

aww Elena, I love moustachios.. especially the big ALIVE animal looking ones like Tom Selleck's.. lolol.. David Letterman shot it once, and it's still alive.  I wonder how it would feel to kiss someone with that much scratchy hair under his big shnoz.. lmao.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Eleentje said:


> Yeah, hair on man's back is an instant turn-off for me, or a moustache :S


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah, I don't get why Chanel is releasing their Coco Shines so late.  You would think they would have jumped the gun on that.  I am still anxious to see all of them.  And it will be interesting to see the new Chanel Rouge Allure formula that is coming out for Fall.  Really needing to get that extra storage right about now


----------



## stv578 (Mar 24, 2011)

Wait, what's that?  Another lipstick  formula from Chanel?! 

  	If it weren't so much fun chatting with all of you, I would definitely stop myself from coming on here!

  	Btw, has Karin been on this thread yet?


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 24, 2011)

Nora -- There's a new line coming out called Rouge Allure Velvet:
  	http://cafemakeup.com/2011/03/some-hints-about-chanel-fall-2011-beauty/

  	Good thing none of us has enough lippies!


----------



## katred (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh please deliver me from mustaches and back hair... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ugh. I feel completely horrid tonight... Coming down with a cold. I never get sick, or at least almost never when it comes to cold and flu, but I just keep feeling worse. I'm actually more worried about TGE. He always jokes that he would have made a great cop because he catches everything. 

  	Had the most horrifying people experience at the NARS counter today that I had to share. A couple of ladies obviously out for an afternoon shopping came over and were talking SUPER LOUD. I mean, I know things about their sons now that I don't know about my family. Anyway, it was clear that they new the guy who was working the counter, but they just decided to take advantage of this, treating him as if he was their personal servant. First they wanted to know where the new nail polishes were. Then, when he showed them the display with the Spring collection, they wanted to know why there weren't any pinks. Then, when one of them found Schiap, she interrupted him helping a customer to demand if it was new. Then she wanted to know why they had it. (I am not making this up.) He explained it was actually one of their most popular colours and her reaction was "Well, does that mean I should get it then?" They actually pushed a couple of people (not me!) aside looking at products. When he tried to serve me, one of them cut in front of me to ask him a question- no excuse me or nothing. He tried to ask her to wait while he served me and she didn't even listen! I pointed out that he'd been serving me and she moved aside, but gave me a dirty look, like I shouldn't be in her store. The poor guy was so apologetic to me... Honestly, I had nowhere I had to be and it was a sort of amusing spectacle, so I told him it was no problem. I'm guessing these ones are in the store frequently with their rich husbands' credit cards, so he felt intimidated. 

  	I honestly don't know how people end up like that. I mean, I'll be direct about what I want in a store (which, 98% of the time, is to be left alone, although I appreciate a greeting), but I can't stomach that kind of sense of entitlement. MAUGH.

  	Sorry, just had to rant. I picked up a new lippie and shadow and he gave me a good size sample of one of the new illuminators. fun!


----------



## User38 (Mar 24, 2011)

katred, ugh, nasty/loud/demanding customers.. I am glad I am not in sales.. I would be homeless and on the street.  But you made a nice purchase and got some nice goodies.. enjoy!

  	Feel better.. a cold is a nasty thing to have
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I might be the only one who actually thinks some facial hair on men can be attractive... (note some and Can).. but not Mario of the Mario Bros or Tom Selleck's dead possum on face thingie.. I was kidding about that.

  	nora, Bonitinha -- most of the Fall/Winter ls will be either velvets, suedes or soft mattes... the marketing is making the industry insane.
  	I was trying to give an overview of the market again so that no one feels left out if priorities are redecorating a house, college tuition, or a new car.. in my case I am refurbing a new house.. and have sold mine but am buying an apartment hopefully when market hits bottoms.. next winter I think.  It's just a way for me to communicate some of what I know other than products/colours... mu should be fun and not cause us undue stress -- life takes care of that


----------



## katred (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh- I should add that well-groomed facial hair (not a mustache, but a goatee or one of its modern variants) is not a problem for me. My disdain is reserved for scruffy hobo hippie beards and soup strainers.


----------



## User38 (Mar 24, 2011)

@ soup strainers and hippies.. lol


  	like Brad Pitt -- such a handsome man with that thing growing out of his face --
  	the knotted goat thingie on the end of his face


----------



## User38 (Mar 24, 2011)

wow 14 pages ... Chanel Ratonas


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 24, 2011)

Katred -- wow, what obnoxious people at the cosmetic counter.  What ever happened to manners??  Some people seem to have forgotten!


  	HG -- yep, I always have some kind of decorating project with my house, clothes/supplies I have to buy the kids each season, sports/activities -- ahhh, it sucks up so much $.  I have my monthly makeup allowance and do my best to stay within it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  But yeah, the marketing has gone gangbusters!  They totally know I am in their target group . . .


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 25, 2011)

OHHHHHH I was swimming in glosses and lipstick, I was just playing with Laura Mercier's and DIor's new line this past weekend.   Then did someone just say Lancome has some as well? I was thinking, what is going on????    UGH!         But if they will be CCO'd by Sept, I can wait. 


HerGreyness said:


> back on track.. off topic to on topic.. lipsticks in gel/gloss form are all the rage as we can see from so many offerings by so many companies.
> 
> in economics, this is called over supply.. this cannot be absorbed into the markets.. no matter how much they hype/pump products. and not $ 25-40 products either.  I just ran some numbers.. so if you are hesitant about a product and really can't swing it now, wait.. it will be cco'd by Sept..
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 25, 2011)

I haven't picked up any of these new sheer glossy lipsticks. Taking my time, and waiting for the RC shines. 

  	katred - hope you feel better soon. And I can't stand ugly shoppers too. I'm like you, most of the time I like to be left alone unless I need help on trying the product on my face or when I want to purchase the items, but I don't like it when other customers cut the line and demand attention from the SAs when they are serving others first.



Bonitinha said:


> Nora -- There's a new line coming out called Rouge Allure Velvet:
> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/03/some-hints-about-chanel-fall-2011-beauty/
> 
> Good thing none of us has enough lippies!


	I'm excited about these but hope they aren't drying.

  	I have samples of the new Dior Addict lipstick, 578 Diorkiss. Haven't worn it yet. I dislike Dior's packaging for all their products, especially these lipsticks. The knob at the top is bulky and the lipstick can't stand. Packaging wise, I love Chanel most among the HE brands for the practicality and simpleness. 

  	Do any of you have UD's Naked palette and what do you think of it? Worth having it among our Chanel/mac/dior palettes? There is talk about Naked 2 so I'm not sure if I should wait for it. 

  	Have a good weekend, everyone!


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 25, 2011)

MissQQ -- I got the Naked palette pretty soon after it came out.  It has a great selection of neutrals and you can create many different looks.  I only wish there were a couple more matte colors -- but all of the colors are pretty, blend well, etc.  I would be interested to check out the Naked 2 also.
  	I am anxiously awaiting the Coco Shines, too!


----------



## katred (Mar 25, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 



 		 			I have samples of the new Dior Addict lipstick, 578 Diorkiss. Haven't worn it yet.* I dislike Dior's packaging for all their products, especially these lipsticks*. The knob at the top is bulky and the lipstick can't stand. Packaging wise, I love Chanel most among the HE brands for the practicality and simpleness. 

 		 			Do any of you have UD's Naked palette and what do you think of it? Worth having it among our Chanel/mac/dior palettes? There is talk about Naked 2 so I'm not sure if I should wait for it. 

 		 			Have a good weekend, everyone!




	I don't mind the packaging on the Dior lipsticks I have (only the two that came out with the Spring collection), but it's not my favourite. That honour, lipstick-wise, would have to go to either Chanel or Armani. Both are sturdy and look classy. Guerlain packaging is always too gimmicky for me and I hate paying so much more for something just because it weighs 8lbs and has a mirror. I do love their lip colours, though, so I generally just try to suck it up when I find one I really want. The ones that I *truly* hate, though, are YSL. I was looking at mine the other night as I was doing my organising and I was shocked at just how beat up they look from sitting in my drawer. I'm not a real fan of gold on anything, but particularly not when it's made from cheap plastic! They look like dollar-store napkin holders and it honestly puts me off buying more knowing that these are the same price as brands that look a lot nicer.

  	Rant over. Back to coughing.


----------



## stv578 (Mar 25, 2011)

Katred, I cannot stand people like that.  I don't care how much money a person has, it just doesn't excuse them (or anyone) for being so rude and disgusting.  There are some people that I know with a crap load of money, and would never treat anyone like that, but ya, some people really think they're "special".  Was this at Holt Renfrew?

  	I also agree on the packaging for Dior, there are also some lippies from Lancome that are a bit curved at the ends and won't stand.  It turns me off.  And I too find Guerlain to be too extravagant.  Chanel, imo, has the best packaging hands down.  It's classy and luxurious without being too overboard.

  	HG, I _really_ appreciate all the information that you post.  It's not even a matter of me not being able to afford the cosmetics I purchase, I mean a couple lipsticks here and there really won't make a difference!  It's just that I have so much of it!  But I don't have any velvetty type lippies really, maybe a few mattenes, so it's all good, lol!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh yes, I don't particularly like Guerlain's packaging too. Yup, Chanel wins all the way! Those L'absolu lipsticks from lancome are in my wishlist and I don't know how I feel about the slant top yet. Don't have any YSL l/s too and haven't seen Armani makeup in real life. 

  	Michelle - thanks. Do you find the colours in Naked slightly warm or are they true neutrals? Why is Chanel releasing the RC Shines so late and near to the summer collection? Hmm...


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 25, 2011)

MissQQ -- there is a good variety in the Naked palette.  A couple of light highlight colors, some neutral browns for a lid or crease color, a couple of bronzey/gold colors, a couple of plummy browns, and a silvery and gunmetal shade.  It is really versatile and I think it would work for a variety of skin tones.  I tend to like cooler colors -- but I can still wear the bronzey colors in this palette.  The plummy brown color is gorgeous!  And the neutral matte browns are great for everyday.  I think you'd like it


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 25, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> Anybody use/like Chanel's longwear concealer???


 
	I ordered this and the click pen last week, both in Beige Rose, and I've worn it the last few days. I'm surprised at how much I like it so far. I'm not having any issues with it emphasizing fine lines and while it's not a miracle it does make a nice difference on me. Hopefully I'll feel the same after using it for a longer time. I also ordered the Armani concealer to check out but haven't received that yet.

  	Aaaand...my Macys counter called this afternoon to say I could come up & check out the Shines and they'd take preorders, but since they couldn't be picked up until 4/6 I'm not bothering to make 2 trips.


----------



## User38 (Mar 25, 2011)

Have the beige rose also.. but have not used yet. I am trying out MAC's click pens -- which remind a little.. tiny tiny bit of the old BB pots (now in click pens too).. so I will info when I have tried on too.

  	Prettypackages.. no.  I did not mean the new ls/lg formulas would ALL wind up at CCo's... the "HOT" colours will sell out like mad, and then all the inumerable colours which don't merit the hysteria will be sold to middle men or jobbers.  If you like a colour, get it -- if not you may not find it later.
  	The sheer amount of product in this formula from all companies is just astonishing tho.. I think Shiseido has a better handle on it, since they have a limited number of colours.

  	They might make them le's and that would solve the inventory problem.. lol


----------



## User38 (Mar 25, 2011)

msqqq... I have the Naked palette also.. and I love it.  I tote it along when I travel as it provides me with a lot of colours in the ranges I like most.

  	I am not Bonitinha, but I think these are true neutrals.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 25, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> I ordered this and the click pen last week, both in Beige Rose, and I've worn it the last few days. I'm surprised at how much I like it so far. I'm not having any issues with it emphasizing fine lines and while it's not a miracle it does make a nice difference on me. Hopefully I'll feel the same after using it for a longer time. I also ordered the Armani concealer to check out but haven't received that yet.
> Aaaand...my Macys counter called this afternoon to say I could come up & check out the Shines and they'd take preorders, but since they couldn't be picked up until 4/6 I'm not bothering to make 2 trips.


	Oh wow - exciting! I tried a sample of the concealer & I really liked it - it looked great all day & looked natural. I sampled the click pen - I want that too  Very good to know - thanks

  	Ah poo on the shines - are you going to go swatch them if they'll let you? I wish my Macys had a Chanel counter.


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 25, 2011)

HG ~ Thanks for the advice . I don't like speculating either... to me it sound more like gambling rather than investing. It's too easy to lost everything if I didn't know what I'm doing... I need to properly educate myself first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Michelle ~ I'm going to check out Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet! I'm currently writing a book set in WWII Berlin, so I love reading things set up in that time frame (even though I'd always need a funny chicklit in between 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I'm going to read Water for Elephants this weekend... Movie trailer looks promising so I want to read the book before watching the movie .


  	Shypo ~ wow 50 new colors? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I could hear my dad saying: but you only have one lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. (The hubs was already well trained in this matter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 
  	I have a new problem since I'm into MU... it used to be just clothes and shoes, now I have to decide with e/s, blush, and lippies too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I keep telling myself there's a Sephora in Prague so just in case I missed something I could still buy it... or shall I left something on purpose? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Anyways, have fun on your holiday and happy birthday to your son .

  	Elegant ~ Is there still a spot for me to strip? *Will strip for lipstick too* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hmm I guess I'm the only one who doesn't really like the manly man here... the hubs is "only" 5'9" and I'm 5'4". I like sweet and gentle men without body hair... I don't like em half bald either. lol.
  	I'm also such a klutz with heels... there's no way I could run to catch a bus in them. 

  	Almus ~ I didn't have so much lippie either... or so I thought, I counted and there's more than 12 l/s and l/g in my stash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  	I think I'd still call myself a sensible MU addict... just because I hate to see a product goes unused in my drawer. Let's see how it turned out after I'm getting more active in this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Katred ~ Hope you feel better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Those obnoxious shoppers... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




	Miss QQ ~ I like my Naked Palette too. It's also good for travelling, as the packaging felt sturdier and lots of color combos to keep me happy!

  	Wish you all a great weekend, I'm off for vacation


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 25, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> Oh wow - exciting! I tried a sample of the concealer & I really liked it - it looked great all day & looked natural. I sampled the click pen - I want that too  Very good to know - thanks
> Ah poo on the shines - are you going to go swatch them if they'll let you? I wish my Macys had a Chanel counter.


	I should have been more clear. This Macys is unfortunately in the same mall as the Nordstrom with a Chanel counter....1.5 hours away. My closer Macys, 20 min away, has a MAC counter but no Chanel. So I think I'll just make 1 trip up there when I can actually come home with the loot! lol


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 25, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> I should have been more clear. This Macys is unfortunately in the same mall as the Nordstrom with a Chanel counter....1.5 hours away. My closer Macys, 20 min away, has a MAC counter but no Chanel. So I think I'll just make 1 trip up there when I can actually come home with the loot! lol


 
	I still wish we could get a Chanel counter close. I bug my DIllards, but they say because they carry Dior that they won't carry Chanel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that doesn't make sense to me.

  	So which shines are you thinking of getting?


----------



## katred (Mar 25, 2011)

Have a great vacation Astrid! 

  	Although I've been sick and haven't gone outside all day, I decided to play around with my nicely organised makeup to see what I could come up with... So now I'm walking around the house, in my nightgown, wearing bright blue eyes and pink lips!


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 25, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> I still wish we could get a Chanel counter close. I bug my DIllards, but they say because they carry Dior that they won't carry Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	Elegant -- I wonder the same, our Dillards carries Dior but not Chanel.  So bizarre since they are both the same price point.  I have to drive over 4 hours to another state to a Nordie's.  Hence, all of my online shopping!
  	Have you narrowed down your Coco Shine list?  I have at least 4 -- maybe more??


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 25, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> I should have been more clear. This Macys is unfortunately in the same mall as the Nordstrom with a Chanel counter....1.5 hours away. My closer Macys, 20 min away, has a MAC counter but no Chanel. So I think I'll just make 1 trip up there when I can actually come home with the loot! lol


	I'm anxious to hear about all of your swatches.  I will only be able to order online -- so bummed I won't be able to check them out in person.  You'll have to post pics if you get the chance


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 25, 2011)

I begged my Dillards too. They told me the population of our area wasn't large enough for a Chanel counter.  I really need to narrow down my list. It would probably be easier to list the ones I'm not interested in than the ones I am interested in! I'd like to swatch Chance, Romance, Sari d'eau, Monte-Carlo, Fetiche, Aventure, Unique, Evasion and Bonheur.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Enjoy your vacation Astrid!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 25, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Elegant -- I wonder the same, our Dillards carries Dior but not Chanel.  So bizarre since they are both the same price point.  I have to drive over 4 hours to another state to a Nordie's.  Hence, all of my online shopping!
> Have you narrowed down your Coco Shine list?  I have at least 4 -- maybe more??


 
  	Oh my! & I thought that I had to drive far - & my drive is only an hour 10-15. geesh. Which ones are at the top of your list?

  	My first round of Shines will be:
  	1)Envasion
  	2)Romance
  	3)Chance
  	4)Fetiche
  	5)Adventure

  	and then

  	6)Monte Carlo
  	7)Bonheur
  	8)Elise
  	9)Unique

  	I ran around all day today & while I was at Target - OMG - this little bratty kid screams at the top of his lungs for like 15 minutes! Screams at his mom that he 'wanted his toy now' & that she was a' terrible mom' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted to scream too - take that #$#$ kid out of the store & smack his rear end please! 
  	Anyhow, I found a lot of great sheets/quilt/accessories at ridiculously cheap prices all over the place. SCORE!

  	Katred - those people make me mad & I usually say something straight up to them.

  	Oh, & some old man gave me the finger on my way home  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 & I didn't even do anything.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 25, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> I begged my Dillards too. They told me the population of our area wasn't large enough for a Chanel counter.  I really need to narrow down my list. It would probably be easier to list the ones I'm not interested in than the ones I am interested in! I'd like to swatch Chance, Romance, Sari d'eau, Monte-Carlo, Fetiche, Aventure, Unique, Evasion and Bonheur.


	LOL!

  	I can't for the life of me remember what Unique looked like, but its at the top of the Chanel card where I wrote my list. Aggh, I should have made color notes on that one.

  	Same list I see


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 25, 2011)

OMG, lol.



Miss QQ said:


> Quote:  	 		Originally Posted by *cutemiauw*
> 
> 
> Wish you all a great weekend, I'm off for vacation


	Enjoy your vacation, Astrid!


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 25, 2011)

Elegant,
  	Unique is somewhere in between Fetiche and Bonheur, I believe. I liked all 3 of these colours, but out of those I liked Bonheur the most.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 25, 2011)

You saw the back so here is the front view. I hate that flash on my dress.
  	Not the best pic/lighting in the hotel..but whatever





  	click link below for full view 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/6128/img4990gu.jpg


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 25, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Elegant,
> Unique is somewhere in between Fetiche and Bonheur, I believe. I liked all 3 of these colours, but out of those I liked Bonheur the most.


 
	Thanks so much dear! I will need to see them again for the second round


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 25, 2011)

You look beautiful! I would kill for your hair!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 25, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> You look beautiful! I would kill for your hair!


 
	Tell me about the click pen...I'm sure that I tested the same color you got - but its not the lightest color right?


----------



## stv578 (Mar 25, 2011)

OMG Elegant!  You're hot!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 25, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> Tell me about the click pen...I'm sure that I tested the same color you got - but its not the lightest color right?


	I don't know because I've never seen them irl other than the one I ordered...going by the numbers I would guess maybe not, but it looked to me from the online swatches like the others were more yellow which I didn't want. That's something I plan to check out when I go next time. I used it in addition to the concealer yesterday but today used the concealer alone. I may try the pen alone tomorrow.

  	Have you guys seen the new Keira Knightley ad?

http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-coco-mademoiselle-with-keira-knightley#more-28988


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 25, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> Have you guys seen the new Keira Knightley ad?
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-coco-mademoiselle-with-keira-knightley#more-28988



 	No not yet, but that crazy Chanel lady asked me if I saw it too. btw - she followed me into the shoe dept. - again! I'll check it out with your link


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 25, 2011)

Elegant -- holy hotness!  You are smokin' in that dress!  And I agree -- can I have your hair please??
  	Our lists are almost the same:  Evasion, Chance, Adventure, Romance, and I want to see Fetiche also
  	Aaaaack with the kid at Target.  What is going on with these parents??  I went to Target today -- got some new Olay skin products -- hope they work!


----------



## katred (Mar 25, 2011)

Elegant, you are supreme hotness embodied! Wowza. FYI, I showed your picture to The Great Enabler and he was wowed as well. You make me want to grow my hair out again, except that mine wouldn't look nearly so wavy and luscious.


----------



## Almus (Mar 26, 2011)

Elegant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So gorgeous! 

  	Yesterday I watched the L'absolu nu lippies ad at tv and now I am in a terrible situation. I like the one Kate Winslet is wearing and well, I like them all when I saw them at the store (although I just swatched one), but I have just decided I would go for Dior's model and Chanel's Bonheur / Antigone next, what should I do, what should I do? I may ask one of them as a present for my bday, which is pretty soon


----------



## bis (Mar 26, 2011)

Elegant, you really look hot and the dress is great   I finally got the starfish bronzer, it has an overspray but the SA told me it's very thin. Cannot wait to try it out.  Have a nice weekend everyone. :bouquet:


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 26, 2011)

^^ Enjoy the bronzer! The collection is not launched here yet. When it does I'll definitely check it out.

  	elegant -  you're hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree with the rest, your hair is to-die-for!



Winthrop44 said:


> Have you guys seen the new Keira Knightley ad?
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-coco-mademoiselle-with-keira-knightley#more-28988


  	The new ad is quite masculine. My 50ml bottle is finishing and I don't know if I'm buying a replacement. I like the scent, but perhaps I'm tired of it.


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> The prices has gone up?! I can't remember if the price has increased here too.


	I think the price went up because they couldn't keep manufacturing the dual eyeliners.  They substituted the eye brush instead, and raised the price.  But I have to say I liked the dual black/brown eyeliner.  I hope you get your hands on it -- it's a great palette!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's the Chanel dress that I love. Allure mag.








  	Chanel Couture Show - her rose head is made out of copy paper


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 26, 2011)

^^Love the Chanel shirtdress.  That would be perfect for a casual summer dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	I wonder how many reams of copy paper they used to create those rose heads??  I wonder how those models stay upright on the runway sometimes!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 26, 2011)

^^ Lol yeah, she probably can't see what's at both her sides. I agree, the dress is perfect for summer. I need a white dress for summer!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Lol yeah, she probably can't see what's at both her sides. I agree, the dress is perfect for summer. I need a white dress for summer!



 	She has a bobble head! I so love that dress.


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 26, 2011)

Forgot to add that I wore Joyeuse again yesterday.  It has a beautiful sheen to it!  I applied it from the tube, then blotted with tissue -- then dabbed a bit more.  It seriously stayed on for like 6 hours.  Later in the day I dabbed on a pale pink lipgloss on top and it looked very summery.  I don't know if I will ever love a lipstick more than the Rouge Allures


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 26, 2011)

^^^I loves it!


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the wishes ladies  I'm in Prague, hogging hubs' phone with the free wifi. Things looks a little weird with the android phone, sorry for the typos. First thing i notice at the train station was Sephora :-D. Unfortunately, MU prices here are crazy. Rouge Covo Shine is 50$. The city is reallyy pretty. loving it so far.  Elegant: gorgeous as ever!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey chicas! I got to see/swatch the shines again today - Nordies had them out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Winthrop - I swatched the beige rose click highlighter pen - thats a great shade for me too.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 26, 2011)

Did the other clicky pens look pretty yellow? Any firm decisions on the Shines after playing with them again?


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 26, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> Did the other clicky pens look pretty yellow? Any firm decisions on the Shines after playing with them again?


 
	yes, the other light shade looked really yellow on me. So beige rose was perfect. Nordies lighting was weird I thought, but yep, my list stays the same. Adventure really looked pretty. You wonder though, if our lip color will change how they look. I asked around trying to get a blister pack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but nooo. The saks chanel lady told me that they have pretty decent coverage on. Funny, saks said that would be the end of them if they showed them to anyone...then we went to Nordies & there they were 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sitting out for all to see - so very weird


----------



## Almus (Mar 27, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> yes, the other light shade looked really yellow on me. So beige rose was perfect. Nordies lighting was weird I thought, but yep, my list stays the same. Adventure really looked pretty. You wonder though, if our lip color will change how they look. I asked around trying to get a blister pack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	Something similar happened here. I went to a major mall and there they were, just 6-7 shades on the display and a lot of missing spots for the ones to come. I swatched and I moved on to "cheaper" stores (God save the budget!). However the SA in this second store told me they were not expecting the Shines till April ... two days later I returned to the same store and there they were! Not a single missing lippie!

  	Off-make-up-topic: I just saw the cutest sandals at Benetton! They are roman style and bronzy! I think I will have to go out for a clothes shopping session soon


----------



## katred (Mar 27, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Forgot to add that I wore Joyeuse again yesterday.  It has a beautiful sheen to it!  I applied it from the tube, then blotted with tissue -- then dabbed a bit more.  It seriously stayed on for like 6 hours.  Later in the day I dabbed on a pale pink lipgloss on top and it looked very summery.  I don't know if I will ever love a lipstick more than the Rouge Allures


	It's funny, because most of my Chanel lipsticks are Rouge Cocos. I think I only have one Rouge Allure. I keep looking at Flamboyante, which is still in a couple of stores around here... I just keep worrying that I already have colours like it (I have way too many red lipsticks.) I should probably just look at other colours... I'm sure there'd be something to fall in love with.


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ I  love how the formula glides on and has a nice sheen to it.  But I love my Rouge Cocos, too, and my Extrait de Gloss . . .


----------



## stv578 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi everyone!  Hope you all had a good weekend.  It was far too short for me, didn't get enough done.

  	Elegant, I did find that my lip colour did change the colours of the shines once on.  And I disagree with the SA in terms of their coverage.  I guess it is more than the old aqualumieres, but still pretty sheer imo.  I tried out Shiseido's Pink Champagne shimmering rouge l/s today and really didn't like it on.  Now, it may very well be because I had a bright coral top on, far more on the peachy side of coral than the lipstick, so maybe the two colours clashed.  I hope Stiletto doesn't disappoint,  because they weren't cheap.

  	I also bought Shiseido's Benefiance eye cream (gold jar) and really like it so far.  I love the fact that I can feel it on and it doesn't just sink right in, it's already "plumped" up the skin under my eyes enough that my concealer didn't crease, so this imo is worth the $.

  	And finally, tried out Chanel's vitalumiere aqua foundation and was really pleasantly surprised with it.  It is insanely light but still has some coverage to it, I'd say a level up from a tinted moisturizer.  It definitely doesn't make my skin look as flawless as EL double wear light does, or provide as much coverage as my Clarin's everlasting fndt, but... it is sooo natural looking and managed to even out my skintone.  I used my Clarin's to cover up a couple of "spots", so I think I'll continue to have a bottle of that on hand as well.  For those of you that don't have issues with blemishes, I highly recommend it.


----------



## katred (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow and I'm thinking that, since we'll be in the car and out toward that area anyway, I'll try to swing a trip to Sephora at the same time. Whatever issues I've had with their service (and I should say that that's based on the ones I've gone to in other cities, not here) there are still a lot of brands that I can only find there. Hoping to score: The Givenchy Candide Tangerine lipstick from their Spring collection. I've been having a love affair with orange lippies lately and that one is just so tempting; also possibly something from Urban Decay, since it's the only place that sells them. 

  	At least out there, I should be safe from the Ladies who Lunch and Lurk at the NARS Counter... I couldn't find the comment, but someone had asked if it was at Holt Renfrew- made me laugh because, yes, that's exactly where it was! I guess it's to be expected in their stores, since they very much court that kind of clientele. I have to say, part of me is sorely tempted to start frequently the counter there to see if I could record them on my phone. I could create a YouTube sensation and make millions of virtual dollars...


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 28, 2011)

stv578 said:


> Hi everyone!  Hope you all had a good weekend.  It was far too short for me, didn't get enough done.
> 
> Elegant, I did find that my lip colour did change the colours of the shines once on.  And I disagree with the SA in terms of their coverage.  I guess it is more than the old aqualumieres, but still pretty sheer imo.  I tried out Shiseido's Pink Champagne shimmering rouge l/s today and really didn't like it on.  Now, it may very well be because I had a bright coral top on, far more on the peachy side of coral than the lipstick, so maybe the two colours clashed.  I hope Stiletto doesn't disappoint,  because they weren't cheap.
> 
> ...



 	Thanks for your review on the products! Pink champagne was in my list, but now I put everything on hold until I see the RC shine. Iron Maiden is sold out at a few counters here. I haven't try Benefiance eye cream before but now it may be my next eye cream once my Chanel ultra correction line repair finishes.


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 28, 2011)

Nora -- I want to try out that Shiseido eye cream.  I have heard good things from a few people about it.  I want to check out those lippies in person . . . but that means I have to brave Sephora 

  	Katred -- that is so funny about the ladies that hang out at the Nars counter.  Hope you score the Tangerine lippie you're looking for!

  	Well, I'm off to Tar-jay with the kids.  First day of Spring Break and it is supposed to rain every day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This means we will be having to do a lot of indoor activities like shopping (darn it)


----------



## Shypo (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi girls!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I've caught up on the last several pages......

  	LOVE the Shiseido Benefiance eye cream - I'm almost out as a matter of fact.  I can still feel it when I wake up in the morning, and it lasts all day for me.  I just love it.

  	Elegant, wowsa!!!  Hot mama!!  Gorgeous pic, gorgeous dress, gorgeous hair, gorgeous lady!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Katred, I hope you feel better soon!  I hate getting colds as they don't like to let go of me.......and as for the rude ladies who lunch and lurk, those types drive me bananas.  They're the same ones who will engage every possible person behind a counter, like at a deli or Dunkin Donuts.  They want several things, and think that the entire staff is there to do their bidding, and people behind them are just out of luck.  They get theirs though.  I too speak up and say, excuse me, but I am the customer being helped right now.  The poor guy.  I'm sure he felt helpless.  And good for you for speaking up and putting her in her place........what a wench.

  	Re:  guys with body (back hair) and no hair on their heads......sadly, my husband is both mostly bald and has a hairy back.......I'm not a fan of the back hair either  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but it's just a fact of life in my house.  Fortunately you fall in love with the person, I guess, and overlook things that don't affect the person inside......and heaven knows I've got my own issues........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Astrid, enjoy your vacation!!!

  	Thank you all for the warm birthday wishes for my son - he had a good day, even if it was just with me (my husband was out of town).........

  	HG, thanks for the info about the lipsticks - always very interesting tidbits you have to share with us!

  	And to whomever was asking (I forgot!), I haven't seen Karin on here yet, I don't think.....


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 28, 2011)

Cheryl -- you crack me up!  I'm sure you and your hubby are completely adorable together!


----------



## User38 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ratonas!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	man you guys can yak.. lol.

  	I have been busy working on my moving projects, getting rid of superfluous items i.e. mu, clothes, shoes.. etc.  and culling things down to a really functional working wardrobe.. and I think I just finished.. lol.  Three days of piled up clothing = yes, no, maybe.. and what the hell.

  	I have found some really interesting pieces which I own and have hardly used like my beautiful western style suede jacket in a camel colour, my fur (yea, FUR .. not like body hair fur, I mean dead animal) jacket made of deceased beavers.. which I will wear produdly since these beavers must have given up their lives during or around the beginning of the Korean war, as they would be war vets.. lol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	shoes.. gorgeous Stephane Kelian shoes which I wore once or twice and then stopped cause they hurt my feet are being given to charity.. and the list goes on.  I do know that each thing/piece has a history, story and a great time.. so it feel like I am preparing for the meat locker
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but the truth is, the more junk I have the harder life becomes. Life is short and our list of junk should be also.

  	C!.. I don't think I want the Fauve (it seems light and glittery as was my first impression) but I don't know who was going to get it finally.. all I remember last time was that they would quote us prices to paypal but have heard nothing.

  	I have posted a new and improved version of me, cleaned and furred up.. so you can all coment..ha

  	Elegant.. you gorgeous hunk of a woman.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Astrid.. enjoy your vacay.. and let me know as Prague is on my bucket list to visit before I kick it.

  	<< is shutting up about products/prices/oversupply and such garbage -- it is boring and not what people want to hear on a mu forum.  It is more a topic at Davos
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-- but do remember, prices are going to keep creeping up up up... and they say the recession might might be over. I love economics it is truly the art of bullshit (along with politics).. lol


----------



## User38 (Mar 28, 2011)

oh, I have been fine tuning my skin too.. I have been using a pea size of Vit A with my nightly regimen for skin and it is almost almost taken care of my spots.. YAY
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have also ordered the Nars oil free skin primer and will test it out along with my LM foundation and just powders since my skin is improving noticeably.

  	I am way into skin now.

  	C!  It is so true.. you love a person warts and all.. and back hair is just that, hair and superflous.  I talk too much.


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 28, 2011)

HG - Sounds like you have been a busy little Ratona!  Yay for clean, organized closets!!
  	Need more info about Vit A.  What kind do you use and when do you apply?  I would love to get rid of a few hyperpigmented spots I got after my chemical peel.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 28, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> HG - Sounds like you have been a busy little Ratona!  Yay for clean, organized closets!!
> Need more info about Vit A.  What kind do you use and when do you apply?  I would love to get rid of a few hyperpigmented spots I got after my chemical peel.


  	yeah, I want to know all ^ that info too. 

  	C - thanks my sweet dear friend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 miss ya! And yes, where is Karin - I thought for sure she would be here of all places.

  	HG - gosh woman - you make me laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Thanks for your very very kind comments !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	We have been doing the reading everything out of the house thing too - agghh. Too much stuff. Plus I'm painting 4 different rooms at one time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its chaos with the rooms right now, but the end result is always so rewarding.


----------



## User38 (Mar 28, 2011)

^^ Retinoic Acid 0.05 mg... a pea size smoothed into skin everywhere but on the eye area.. shrinks pores, makes skin glow and eventually blurs brown spots.. makes my skin look silky soft and clear.

  	love this stuff.. and it's cheap
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Elegant, I am sure you will have some lovely rooms when you are done.. the work is so worth it!

  	Bonitinha, I am using Retinoic Acid, but sometimes will use the Vitamin A (same thing) in the same manner.. only at night, and use full spectrum sunscreen during the day, or you will spot. I am even doing my arms since they are now a different colour than the rest of my body. Be very careful to not exceed the amount or to extend use for over a week.. after one week, stop and rest for another week and continue then using twice a week for the whole month.


----------



## stv578 (Mar 28, 2011)

Cheryl, you're post is so cute!  I completely agree as far as our hubbies go!  My guy has almost 10 years on me and his hair is starting to thin out, I couldn't care less!  I love him and I love everything about him.  And ya, also have some issues of my own too, lol!  It's all part of life!

  	I used Chanel's VA fndt for work today, and it seems that it does last pretty much through the day, so I am quite satisfied with it.  And my skin's liking it too.


----------



## User38 (Mar 28, 2011)

^ I hope I have not offended anyone. Bald men are very sexy... so don't anyone take this the wrong way. I was stating an opinion and will shut up from now on. 

  	stv.. love is in the heart, not what's on the head.. I don't really know how this got distorted.  But, I think I am hanging up my Ratonas hat.

  	later girls.


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 28, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> ^^ Retinoic Acid 0.05 mg... a pea size smoothed into skin everywhere but on the eye area.. shrinks pores, makes skin glow and eventually blurs brown spots.. makes my skin look silky soft and clear.
> 
> Bonitinha, I am using Retinoic Acid, but sometimes will use the Vitamin A (same thing) in the same manner.. only at night, and use full spectrum sunscreen during the day, or you will spot. I am even doing my arms since they are now a different colour than the rest of my body. Be very careful to not exceed the amount or to extend use for over a week.. after one week, stop and rest for another week and continue then using twice a week for the whole month.


	Is this the same thing as Retin-A you get from the Derm?  I went off of it about a year and a half ago, but I'm interested in using it again.  You had me at "shrinks pores" -- my nemesis!!


----------



## katred (Mar 29, 2011)

WOOHOO! I scored my Givenchy lippie and a couple of others (thanks in part to The Great Enabler). Plus, I also have to say that I must now eat my words about every Sephora experience I've ever had... The store in Pointe Claire is beyond awesome. The ladies and gents are the nicest you could ever want to encounter (including one Specktrette on staff) and made it just loads of fun to visit. Ended up being a lipstick pilgrimage, but I feel satisfied. At least next time I can go back and concentrate on other products... Only down side was confirming that they don't have Illamasqua and likely won't be getting them... Please, I don't want to have to order at British on line pricing...


----------



## Almus (Mar 29, 2011)

katred said:


> WOOHOO! I scored my Givenchy lippie and a couple of others (thanks in part to The Great Enabler).


	Enjoy it!

  	I am loving so MUCH my RC Shine in Evasion. I am wearing it every single day of the week and I don't get tired of reapplying if necessary, cause it feels great on my lips.

  	Elegant, the painting work is so hard. I bet the reward of four newly painted rooms will greatly compensate all the efforts! =)
  	Yesterday I bought some cutie wooden boxes in order to use them for makeup storage. now I need to get into the "hand-made crafting" mood to customize them a bit. If they end up looking "good", I'll make some pics for the Chanel community!


----------



## Shypo (Mar 29, 2011)

katred said:


> WOOHOO! I scored my Givenchy lippie and a couple of others (thanks in part to The Great Enabler). Plus, I also have to say that I must now eat my words about every Sephora experience I've ever had... The store in Pointe Claire is beyond awesome. The ladies and gents are the nicest you could ever want to encounter (including one Specktrette on staff) and made it just loads of fun to visit. Ended up being a lipstick pilgrimage, but I feel satisfied. At least next time I can go back and concentrate on other products... Only down side was confirming that they don't have Illamasqua and likely won't be getting them... Please, I don't want to have to order at British on line pricing...


	Katred, congrats on your score!!!  And I'm glad you have put the Sephora scorn to the test!  My Sephora carries Illamasqua, so if there is something you want, just let me know and I'll pick it up for you - I'm out at that mall almost every weekend, so it's no problem.  I can also swatch for you if you want.

  	HG, please don't hang up your ratona hat!!  No offense taken at all - we never know what we're going to love about someone - it takes all kinds to make the world go 'round.  All's fine in Ratona-land!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And that was a very interesting pic!  When I first saw it I wondered if it was you!!  Lovely coat, and your hair looks so pretty!!  I wanted to see your pretty face!!!


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 29, 2011)

HG -- don't hang up your Ratonas hat, you are the one that came up with our name 





  We need your sense of humor and all of your beauty advice!

  	Katred -- so glad you got the lipstick you were looking for.  That is awesome that you had some good customer service at Sephora.  The Sephora by us doesn't carry Illamasqua either.  I probably need to stop going to Sephora on the weekends --  I bet the CS there is much better during the week!

  	Almus -- can't wait until I can get my hands on Evasion.  So fun that you are loving it so much!  I definitely want to see pics of you cute boxes for your makeup storage.

  	Cheryl -- You summed it up perfectly!  I know what you mean about never knowing what you'll love about someone.  Since I am so short, I always wanted to marry a tall man so my kids would pass five feet   But alas, my hub isn't that tall, but it doesn't matter because he's so darn sweet in every way and has every quality I ever wanted!  He is so sweet about my insecurities and makes me feel like I am perfect for him.  

  	I shouldn't have made a jab at the guy I dated in college -- but ugh, later he turned into such a jerk and seriously thought he was the "It" guy.  Funny thing -- years and years later he moved in the subdivision across the street from us and now goes to our same church.  lol  It's all good in the end!


----------



## Shypo (Mar 29, 2011)

Michelle, thanks.....I also meant to tell you that I am loving the Olay Regenerist Night Resurfacing Elixir - I bought that, the Sculpting Serum, and the spot corrector.......I love the way my face feels in the mornings!  I've been using the Sculpting Cream as a moisturizer for about 3 or 4 years - never found anything better, particularly in the winter.  All things considered, my skin is in pretty good shape.

  	I have to say, though, that I might check into the formulations that HG recommended -


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 29, 2011)

^^Cheryl -- That was the first thing I noticed about your in your previous avatar -- your gorgeous skin!!  Do you think the Regenerist line is okay for oily skin?  Mine can be so break-out prone.  I really want to try some of those products.  I did try the microdermabration/peel kit and loved it.  I'll have to check out the products you mentioned next time I'm at Target.


----------



## Shypo (Mar 29, 2011)

^^  Thanks Michelle!  I believe a lot of it is good genes, but you have to pick up where genes leave off - I'm not sure how it would be for oily skin - mine is dry/normal.  Have you checked for any online reviews?  It may be that it likes my skin type because it's more 'mature' than yours -


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 29, 2011)

Gotta love a good old spring clean, HG!
  	I've done some throwing away last week, and it felt so good. I'm donating lots of the makeup I don't use to sis and my brother's gf.  It is most satisfying to see how their eyes light up, when I told them there is a big bag of makeup waiting for them 

  	It was me how was meant to get Fauve for you and C. I suggested that I get everything myself first, and then C. can transfer me the money, as soon as I know what the exact total amount was.
  	I do know how much exactly Fauve was, but not the Coco Shines, and I would prefer not to be with transferring money back and forth in case the total amount will be slightly more or less than my calculations were.  I let you guys decide what you want or whether you want it at all, but please let me know by the end of the day today, what it is going to be. I will be going to the airport straight from work tomorrow, and I may not be able to check my mail/Specktra then. I'll be buying Fauve at Amsterdam airport tomorrow, Coco Shines and any other stuff I'm going to get at London Stansted or Barcelona aiport in the weekend. I will then get everything posted on Tuesday, so I'll send C. payment info on Monday!

  	Boo.... missed the photo... AGAIN. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Price increases are definitely to be expected, with all those oil prices going crazy 






 I'm glad you're not offended. In the end, hair or no hair, it's the total picture that counts  I've always been saying that I fall for men with dark hair and blue/grey eyes, and 2 of my serious bf's had blond hair, haha! My current bf does have dark hair and blue eyes, but when I told him that the "beard" (that's what I call the stubble on his face) has to go, a firm "no" was an answer!  
  	Now I'm used to it, although I do still joke around and say that one day I'm going to shave one half of it off, while he's sleeping (he's a heavy sleeper), so he will finally shave then.


----------



## Shypo (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Elena!

  	I PM'd you a minute ago with a copy to HG -

  	How nice of you to 'donate' your makeup to your sister and brother's gf!  I'm sure they are in makeup 'heaven' now!  When my niece gets a bit older, I will do that with her too - she was totally taken with my 'makeup room', which is really our spare bedrooom outfitted with a makeup table and my makeup storage.....she was agog.  I found her in there every morning sitting at the table putting her makeup on (what little she is allowed to use) - she said 'I love this room!'  I will be doing some non-makeup spring cleaning here soon - it's such a great feeling to do that!

  	Hope you ladies are having a great day!


----------



## katred (Mar 29, 2011)

Shypo said:


> And that was a very interesting pic!  When I first saw it I wondered if it was you!!  Lovely coat, and your hair looks so pretty!!  I wanted to see your pretty face!!!


	Thanks so much for the offer- I might take you up on that, since, as I was warned, it won't let me order them on line from the Sephora web site. They let you put items in your cart, but then smacks you when you try to check out. That's just mean.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello Ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I don't post much on here, on Specktra in generell, because I think my English is not that good and I'm always afraid that I'd write something that means something completely different than I think it does, and then I might sound rude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'm always checking the site, reading what you're writing...and laughing and enjoying.

  	Good news on me hunting down Givenchy cosmetics....tadaaa:





  	hm, doesn't work to post the pic from Photobucket, which usually works. Had to upload it from my computer.

  	I wrote an email to the online shop where I always order MAC, Chanel etc., because I know some of their stores have Givenchy but not the online shop. So they sent the blush to my nearest store and I could pick it up there. The shade is 22 Vintage Pink, beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good colour payoff and very smooth texture. And it has a nice scent to it. I think this shade is Europe exclusive, but not sure.

  	My Pink Cult Blush which I ordered from the US 2 weeks ago still hasn't arrived. I'll probably order another one over here when Jeanius comes out this Friday, because I don't want to miss out on it if my order got lost or something.

  	katred, if you're interested in Illamasqua, maybe you could order from asos.com. They ship to US, Canada, pretty much everywhere, and usually have free standard delivery I think.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 29, 2011)

HG - don't you be goin anywhere girlfriend!   Hi peeps - burnt out on painting - be back tomorrow :bouquet:


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 29, 2011)

Naynadine -that's gorgeous ! What is the name of that palette? Please post! You will be just fine dear!   That is sooooo pretty -I love it!


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 29, 2011)

Naynadine -- that blush looks amazing!  You always have gorgeous photos.   Don't worry about your English -- I am amazed at how so many of you speak so many languages!!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 29, 2011)

it's the Le Prisme Blush in 22 Vintage Pink.

  	this pic is more colour accurate, don't have any swatch pics right now.





  	I ordered it from seeing just one swatch online, there aren't many Givenchy swatches to be found on the net. I was a bit worried spending that much on a blush, without swatching. But I'm really happy with the colour and the quality.


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 29, 2011)

^^ Sephora is the only retailer that carries Givenchy in the US (I think) and shade 22 Vintage Pink is not available on the website right now.  Bummer!  It is so pretty.  Would you mind sharing the site you ordered it from?  I did see that Sephora carries 24 It Girl Purple -- I'm interested in seeing what that one looks like


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 29, 2011)

Oops, specktra site went down when I tried to post.

  	The site is Douglas.de , but it's for Germany only I think. Their email sounded like this shade was either limited edition or discontinued, because they said something like, we found a few we have left in stock. Somewhere online I read it's only available in Europe.
  	I was thinking about getting It Girl Purple too, there are some swatches when you google it. They also have a light cooltoned pink, ''rose something'', I don't know. Maybe I'll get one of those two later on.


----------



## Shypo (Mar 30, 2011)

Naynadine!  So glad you are posting - don't worry about what you post - as Michelle (Bonitinha) said, we're constantly amazed at how many languages our 'international' ladies speak........I've always wished I was multi-lingual.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	That blush is gorgeous!  I have a couple of Givenchy prism blushes, and they are quite nice.  I need to show them some love!!  I must also check out It Girl Purple........it's too bad that Vintage Pink isn't available here.......soon these companies will learn (ok, maybe not so soon) that makeup fanatics don't have geographical borders!  Here's a post from Karla's site about the collection:

http://karlasugar.net/2010/03/sneak-peek-givenchy-prisme/

  	I hope your Pink Cult arrives soon - I am wearing it today - it is soooooo pretty!  A pretty glowy color on, not too much.  I can't believe how it 'melts' into my skin.....I picked up a backup of it, and I'm glad I did - this is a serious contender for my favorite pink blush!!!

  	Elegant, are you painting for blush now?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You'll have a whole new makeup wardrobe before it's over with!!  Seriously, I know you'll be delighted with your results - what a great feeling!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi ladies! I enjoy reading all your posts although I haven't been posting a lot.

  	Here's the givenchy summer collection just for fun. The le prismissime (what a difficult word to type lol) e/s palette looks very colourful.

  	http://www.make-up.becomegorgeous.com/makeup_products/givenchy_acid_summer_2011_makeup_collection-3865.html


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 30, 2011)

Really - WHY does Sephora not have that Givenchy blush palette????? I want it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree c - the companies need to figure out that we can all access their products through the internet - duh!!!  I even went to the Givenchy beauty site - not there either.

  	And yes, I am keeping a running total of all my hours spent painting that he would have to pay a painter - & then I'll cash it in for MU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Ugghh, my body aches from getting up & down on a step stool & crawling over furniture like a damn cat just to reach everything to paint. It looks beautiful though. Only 2 1/2 rooms to go


----------



## stv578 (Mar 30, 2011)

Elegant, I totally feel for you.  I hate painting, particularly the trim and mouldings, I think that is what makes it so bloody time consuming and tedious!

  	HG, I didn't take offence to anything you said.  I always consider our discussions like women sitting around a table having some coffee and chatting.  Only problem is that we can't detect tone when posting as opposed to actually speaking with one another, but the topics do seem to change and evolve.  I found Cheryl's post about her husband very cute and could relate, so I commented on it and in no way did that mean I took offence to anything anybody else said. So no, please don't be hanging anything up!!!

  	Alright, back to work for now, it's been one of those days where my mind just isn't working and I'm having a hard time getting anything accomplished.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 30, 2011)

stv578 said:


> Alright, back to work for now, it's been one of those days where my mind just isn't working and I'm having a hard time getting anything accomplished.


	Uggh... you are exactly right! I HATE doing the trim & moulding painting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't mind the roller too much as I use a smaller but fluffy 6" roller which is fast & much easier on my arms than a bigger regular roller and it does just as good of a job. I try to do as much as I possibly can without bothering the hubster too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but I bought all new modern plates, switch & receptacle outlets and I have no clue how to do wiring,,,,so, yep he hates these projects of mine but always loves how it looks when I'm done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm a bit ADD myself today & I can't focus on one thing for too long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope work is not as stressful for you!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 30, 2011)

I forgot - I wanted to post this back when you guys were talking about the kids starting school. This is our baby on his first day of school - 1st grade.


----------



## stv578 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oooohhh Elegant, how precious!  He is so handsome!


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm back from Prague 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's a lovely city indeed... a combination of beautiful buildings, sculptures, and nice river views. Great walking city, you can get anywhere in the city center by walking. Which was good because they have plenty of lovely cafes with yummy cakes. Got to burn those calories somewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	Makeup is quite expensive there, even compared to German prices (which is sometimes already around 30% more than the US price). So I wouldn't recommend going there for shopping (unless it's some local specialties stuff). Other than that, everything else is quite reasonably priced. 

  	There's lots of art galleries and museums too, apart from the famous buildings. I didn't have a chance to visit them... maybe next time . For me personally, I think it's one of the prettiest
  	European cities, totally recommended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Here's a view from a cafe next to Prague castle...


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 30, 2011)

Cutie - what a lovely view! And you are so so beautiful! I would love to go to Prague - maybe some day.


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 30, 2011)

Elegant -- I know, why do companies do that??  The country exclusives have got to go!  Of course we all want that Vintage pink blush palette!
  	Sounds like you are making headway on the painting -- woot!!  Can't wait to hear about how it all turns out.  
  	That pic of your son when he was young is darling!!

  	Cutie -- that pic is gorgeous!!  Sounds like you had a wonderful time!!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 30, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Elegant -- I know, why do companies do that??  The country exclusives have got to go!  Of course we all want that Vintage pink blush palette!
> Sounds like you are making headway on the painting -- woot!!  Can't wait to hear about how it all turns out.
> That pic of your son when he was young is darling!!


	We all want to be sitting at that table with cutie now don't we! yep

  	I love that pic of our son so much. He just had to have a backpack that looked like a briefcase.  Seems like that was yesterday. But I am glad that he can carry a real briefcase - & pay his own way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we miss him so.

  	Yeah, I am SOOOO lusting after that blush! Its gorgeous.

  	How was the cheesecake factory


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 30, 2011)

Cheesecake Factory was delish.  I wasn't too naughty and ordered a lunch size salad -- but I brought some cheesecake to go for later.   I am hiding it from my kids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I know, what is it when I see a new beauty product.  I think I have to have it LOL  I rediscovered my Blushbaby blush and wore it with Confidence RAEG and loved that combo.  I've been into neutrals again lately.

  	Can't wait to get my hands on some of those Coco Shines . . .


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 30, 2011)

I just saw in the comments on Karla's site that Neiman's is getting re-promote of  Miami Peach nail polish.  She described it as a coral-pink with gold sparkle.  Hmmm, sounds like I need that for summer!  I wonder when they're getting that in??


----------



## Shypo (Mar 30, 2011)

We have to find a way to get that blush!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Astrid, gorgeous pic and it sounds like you're having a wonderful time!!

  	Elegant, how cute he is!!  I have those pics too - it does seem like yesterday, doesn't it?  Nice job on the painting.....don't forget the tip!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 30, 2011)

http://www.indyabeauty.com/2011/01/givenchy-le-prisme-blush-vintage-pink/  Not sure this link will work as I'm on the iPad again but that should be swatches of the blush.  Elegant your son is just precious in that pic!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 30, 2011)

^^ that's the swatch/pics that made me want that blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'd love to check out more of their products, I think I want one of those Gelée d'Interdit glosses. And the Acti'mine makeup base. And more blush of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , will probably pick up the light pink one if I can get my hands on it.

  	Elegant, that picture is so cute! And made me think of the pic from my 1st day of school, LOL. I had to wear a pink-white striped dress, and I hated dresses and eveything girly back then. Oh, and white socks in sandals to it.


----------



## katred (Mar 30, 2011)

Well now it looks like I'll have to go back to Sephora to get that Givenchy blush to go along with the Givenchy lipstick I got there yesterday. Plus I keep hearing wonderful things about their mascara and I am *obsessed* with finding the perfect mascara. I do seriously love the lipstick... Which is good, because, of course, what I really needed was to find another brand whose products I want to collect. I'm definitely keeping an eye out for the glosses coming in summer.

  	Astrid- Glad to know you had a good vacation! I've always wanted to go to Prague... It's definitely in the cards once I stop spending all my money on makeup...


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 31, 2011)

Ratona ladies are welcome to share a bottle of wine with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. The cafe was a bit touristy but the view was just so great! There were a small vineyards too just next to it, too gorgeous .

  	Katred ~ yup it was great! Especially since we didn't spend as much money as we thought (things are a little bit cheaper there ). Oh and definitely the city to go when you're not buying MU, the price wouldn't tempt you at all 

  	Elegant ~ I bet the result of painting was all worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm so looking forward to have our own place for decorating! (at the moment we're living in a furnished apartment - it's lovely but we can't do any wall decorating)

  	Naynadine ~ Don't worry with your English! I'm embarrassed with my German skills too, always sweat in buckets when I have to write a letter auf Deutsch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	Ohh those Givency blushes are very pretty! Not that I should be buying more blushes or anything. I'll approach with caution when I feel there's a missing color in my collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	HG ~ Please come back, we miss you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	Thanks for those Olay recs. I've got to try those Olay products too. I used to love the brand, until they only had the products in jars (I dislike jars for moisturizers, so unhygienic)


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ Prague is gorgeous! I want to visit the country one day.

  	elegant - your son looks so cute and smart! 

  	I swatched Givenchy Vintage Pink blush today at Sephora and it's beautiful! We have a Givenchy counter in a department store as well as the stand at Sephora (which I forgot it is there until today). It's matte, but feels smooth and soft. It's love at first swatch! I don't usually like matte blushes, like those from mac, but this is gorgeous.

  	RC Shines arrived at my Chanel counter today, surprisingly! I have posted pics of the brochure I got at the Chanel l/s thread. They are very sheer and balm-like. I got the test card and I'm so happy to be able to test them before buying any.


----------



## Shypo (Mar 31, 2011)

Girls!  I wanted to let you know that I found one of those plastic drawer sets on wheels at Staples for $9.00 - they seemed to be on clearance.  The one I got is pink, but they had black and green as well.  This one has 2 'shallow' drawers and 2 deep drawers.  I have a black one already, which has 4 shallow and 1 deep drawer.  The shallow drawers are great for organizing things like Chanel eye quads/JCs, and MAC quads and blushes (or MES) - they fit perfectly when stood on end.  I can't remember how much I paid for the black one, but it wasn't $9.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey ladies, are chanel brushes worth the price since they are made in china.  I think I'm in love with the 12, but then I saw the China stamp on it.


----------



## Shypo (Mar 31, 2011)

^  Chanel blushes are made in France - sounds like you might be looking at a fake -


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 31, 2011)

really? I got this directly from Nordstroms.  I don't buy brushes online.  Ok, so I double checked it and right on the ferrule it is stamped China.     But I got this from Nordies. 


Shypo said:


> ^  Chanel blushes are made in France - sounds like you might be looking at a fake -


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 31, 2011)

The blushes are made in France -- but maybe the brushes are made in China??  If you got it directly from the Chanel counter at Nordies, I would think they are authentic -- you would hope so


----------



## Shypo (Mar 31, 2011)

Duh - my eyesight must be going - I thought you said 'bLushes', not brushes - I'm sorry.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	I have a crease brush from Chanel that was made in China too and I love it - I wish I had another one -

  	Sorry about that!!


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 31, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Girls!  I wanted to let you know that I found one of those plastic drawer sets on wheels at Staples for $9.00 - they seemed to be on clearance.  The one I got is pink, but they had black and green as well.  This one has 2 'shallow' drawers and 2 deep drawers.  I have a black one already, which has 4 shallow and 1 deep drawer.  The shallow drawers are great for organizing things like Chanel eye quads/JCs, and MAC quads and blushes (or MES) - they fit perfectly when stood on end.  I can't remember how much I paid for the black one, but it wasn't $9.


	Thanks Cheryl -- always looking for ways to organize my stash!  It's a little out of control!


----------



## User38 (Mar 31, 2011)

waves to all the Ratonas!

  	was in Central AMerica and saw some really good goodies.. le items, and discontinued.. will advise on next trip if anyone wants something.. like Euro Narcisse as well as many other lines.. I was floored but could not buy because I was there on business.

  	C!  Chanel brushes are made in China.. and they changed companies about two years ago so I don't know if the Quality Control went down a bit.. my guess is that it has.  They used to be made in France just like the rest of the line.. now with globalization things are made or assembled in different parts of world and they get to put the final label on where it is finally assembled and packaged..grr.

  	I have not caught up on the threads, but will try as soon as I can.. meanwhile, it's nice to see our thread is still growing by yaks and yaks


----------



## User38 (Mar 31, 2011)

oh, I have a big surprise for everybody but cannot annouce it until later tonight


----------



## Shypo (Mar 31, 2011)

^^  Welcome back HG!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sounds like a whirlwind trip this time.....no Rrrrrrrramon, eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The LE stuff sounds interesting......looking forward to hearing more about that!  I got my Narcisse from overseas (Strawberrynet) - is it likely that it's a Euro version vs US version?  I really cannot tell (have to go back and look at Winthrop's link when I'm not behind my company's firewall).........

  	Thanks for the info on the brushes - it figures something like that would happen.  I'm still very much liking my taklon brushes from Wally World - still on the hunt for the crease brush - looks like I'm going to have to hit some of the ones further away.......


----------



## User38 (Mar 31, 2011)

Bonitinha, I have the IT purple, and the Vintage pink was a remake of the older Givenchy blush called a similar name/ almost identical colours... but about 3x as much product
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bonitinha said:


> ^^ Sephora is the only retailer that carries Givenchy in the US (I think) and shade 22 Vintage Pink is not available on the website right now.  Bummer!  It is so pretty.  Would you mind sharing the site you ordered it from?  I did see that Sephora carries 24 It Girl Purple -- I'm interested in seeing what that one looks like


----------



## User38 (Mar 31, 2011)

C! you probably have a euro version of Narcisse.. Strawberry sells from AU and Singapore I believe.. so it's offshore. Don't trust anything because the trademark is registered in France, England, or wherever.. they are many times made in the Far East.. and the far eastern factories are really stepping up their quality controls too which is great... not that we will see lower prices, au contraire, the prices of all products will increase steadily.

  	on this trip.. no Rrrrrrrrramon.. the wildman is calling me and texting me a bit too much for my liking tho.. lol.


----------



## Bonitinha (Mar 31, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> oh, I have a big surprise for everybody but cannot annouce it until later tonight


  	Don't leave us hanging like that!!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 31, 2011)

Well I'm late to the party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Dead tired - my body aches - & I question why I do these projects 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hope everyone is doing well!!!!


----------



## Shypo (Mar 31, 2011)

You take them on because they are worth the aches and fatigue....you'll be so happy when you're finished!!

  	I should check my Givenchy blushes to see which I have - I know I have one of the pink ones - perhaps it's the predecessor and that would be nice.........yeah, the *shrinkage* thing.........why are women always the ones who get the short end of THAT stick??  (ahem....so to speak.......)


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 31, 2011)

Shrinkage - reminds me of a Seinfeld episode with George & swimming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL

  	C - yeah! I can't believe that I have to do 2 more rooms


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi HG! Sounds great to be able to see le and discontinued treasures, too bad you can't buy any!

 	I have a few that I brought a few years ago and those are made in France. The short handled ones from the holiday sets in the last two years are made in China. I have no problems with them, they are soft and don't shed/bleed. 

  	Cheryl - Is there a number for the crease brush? I don't see any crease brush from Chanel at my counter. I'm looking for one and may go for mac 224 if I don't find anything better.


----------



## katred (Mar 31, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> C! you probably have a euro version of Narcisse.. Strawberry sells from AU and Singapore I believe.. so it's offshore. Don't trust anything because the trademark is registered in France, England, or wherever.. they are many times made in the Far East.. and the far eastern factories are really stepping up their quality controls too which is great... not that we will see lower prices, au contraire, the prices of all products will increase steadily.
> 
> *on this trip.. no Rrrrrrrrramon.. the wildman is calling me and texting me a bit too much for my liking tho.. lol.*


	You heartbreaker!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	So, feeling a little disappointment at the Mac Quite Cute collection, I went on rampage at The Bay... picked up one of the long-wear YSL eye shadows (a gorgeous deep green with sparkle), Myriade Glossimer and... wait for it... Fauve eye shadow. I don't know how I missed it, but it is available up here.


----------



## Shypo (Apr 1, 2011)

YAY!  You got Fauve!  Elena picked it up for me on her travels - I cannot wait to see it! 

  	I only got the blushes from QC - nothing else really blew my dress up.  And Surf Baby is a snoozer for me as well (though I may replace my Saffron which I mauled depotting because I wasn't paying attention to what I was doing).  Flighty holds a bit of promise, and Fashion Flower will save me some bucks unless there are other colors besides the re-promotes coming out.  If they're going to re-promote, why not with colors like Parrot, Mulled Cider, Beautyburst, etc?


----------



## User38 (Apr 1, 2011)

C! so glad you got what you wanted !! that's exciting! I was in a Duty free zone, and had the compulsion to leave my clients and run to do some shopping -- but from the corner of my eyeball I saw stuff I haven't seen or have seen but that were le or discontinued.. so, a short day trip to CA is called for.

  	msqqq.. some excellent brushes are coming from China, Korea and Japan (although from a brief conversation orders have dropped   cause of the radiation).
  	katred.. lol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 glad you got some nice things tho.

  	ok, now for my news:* ON WEDS, I FLEW TO THE DOMINICAN REPUBLIC WITH THE RRRrrramon. He had flown up from BA to meet me for a few days and broght with him a gorgeous 4 ct sparkly thing.. and laid on the floor and asked me to marry him. I could not say no to a man who was laying on the floor as if waiting for CPR... so we flew off the the DR and married with two witnesses stangding by. Now I wonder how we are going to work out a long distance marriage.. but we will plod along and see.. life is indeed good now.  I will post pics of my ring tomorrow as I don't work today but have a lot of organization to do of papers and crap I always carry around.*

*





for now.. I am mrsHerGreyness.. lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## bis (Apr 1, 2011)

Congratulations HerGreyness    What a romantic story, ready for a movie.


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 1, 2011)

HG -- Oh my goodness!  Congrats and wishing you much happiness!  You must keep us posted!

  	I meant Mrs.HG . . .


----------



## Shypo (Apr 1, 2011)

OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrramon and HG!!!!!  Holy cow!  I am STUNNED!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	I wish you EVERY happiness!!!!

  	Oh my.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats, mrsHG! Wishing you every happiness!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 1, 2011)

^^ WOW, HG, that's amazing!!!!! What a whirlwind romance! I'm so happy for you!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 You know we all want pics of this 4 ct sparkly thing, right? Lol!!!!! You could seriously write a book about this and get millions from the movie adaptation....


----------



## Almus (Apr 1, 2011)

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrramón is indeed a lucky man! Congratulations amiga HG


----------



## katred (Apr 1, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS Mrs.HG!!!! What a wonderful, romantic story! I'm sure that both of you are smart and sophisticated enough to make things work, even long distance... And hey, it's a great excuse to travel to Argentina! I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## sonu (Apr 1, 2011)

OMG!! Congratulations HG errrr Mrs. HG...


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Apr 1, 2011)

Congratulations, Mrs. HG!!!! ompom: That's like something straight out of a romance movie!! :heart2:


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh my goodness! That is some newsflash alright mrsHG!!! A BIG congrats to you and I hope you will be wildly happy together!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 1, 2011)

Congratulations, HG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That sounds so romantic!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 1, 2011)

Hmmmm.... did anyone else just realize the date today? Hmmmm...


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 1, 2011)

The crease brush I have is the 12, I like it so much better than the 224.  I wish I could have gotten a made in France one.



Miss QQ said:


> I have a few that I brought a few years ago and those are made in France. The short handled ones from the holiday sets in the last two years are made in China. I have no problems with them, they are soft and don't shed/bleed.
> Cheryl - Is there a number for the crease brush? I don't see any crease brush from Chanel at my counter. I'm looking for one and may go for mac 224 if I don't find anything better.


----------



## cutemiauw (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh goodness!! Congratulations Mrs. HerGreyness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  	I'm so happy for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Hope it'll bring you even more happiness and joy in your life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## cutemiauw (Apr 1, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Hmmmm.... did anyone else just realize the date today? Hmmmm...


  	Hmmm... true. I'm not used to taking advantage of this particular day... could it be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ??


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 1, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Hmmmm.... did anyone else just realize the date today? Hmmmm...



 	Hmm yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now that I think about it...


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 1, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Hmmmm.... did anyone else just realize the date today? Hmmmm...




 	 		I sent a PM to Cheryl asking the same thing!  Coincidence??  LOL
​


----------



## User38 (Apr 1, 2011)

*my darlin Ratonas.. I thank each and every one of you for good wishes for happiness.. and I am also telling you:*

*









*

*HAPPY APRIL FOOLS!!!*

*p.s. no, I did not get married nor would I yet.. but I will be seeing Rrrrramon at the end of the month in Buenos Aires
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the 4 ct. sparkly thingie is my engagement ring to Jeff
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 1, 2011)

You are hilarious "mrs"HG!!  LOL    

  	Now we will be wondering about your runnin' off to BA at the end of the month and what shenanigans will be going on . . . tee hee!


----------



## cutemiauw (Apr 1, 2011)

"mrs"HG you got us fooled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Apr 1, 2011)

Man, you got us good.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 1, 2011)

You absolute STINKER!!!


----------



## Shypo (Apr 1, 2011)

What a great laugh for a dreary 'winter' (ahem, I mean 'spring') day!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Wait until Elegant reads through these posts!!!

  	The silly editor is screwing up again - I can't place smileys where I want to.......

  	'Mrs'HG, we bow to your mastery...........


----------



## User38 (Apr 1, 2011)

*I DID GET YOU ALL GOOD.. LOLOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*LAUGHING IS HOW I STAY SANE !*


  	my pleasure darlins and  madame C!


----------



## User38 (Apr 1, 2011)

Bonitinha, no, the IT purple is a bit stronger colour pigment than the MAC Ombre.. but it the forumulation of these are so magnificent they just glide on the skin.  The "new" vintage lace -- I looked for my old one, and there is double the product in there.. lol.. I will have to get some time and take some pics.  There is a definite shrinkage problem with mu -- they are getting smaller and more expensive.. lol


----------



## User38 (Apr 1, 2011)

I must have Ombres on the mind.. lmao
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -- I meant the blush.. lol


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 1, 2011)

^^ Yes, I was wondering if you meant Hombres or Ombres on the mind  LOL!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 1, 2011)

HG - BWAAAAAHAAAAAA!!! That was awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







poked us reeeeaaaal good I love it!

  	sparkley things are good


----------



## katred (Apr 1, 2011)

Mrs. HG, the only thing that could make me love you more than that original announcement is the idea that you TOTALLY fooled me!!!!! Seriously, I think you just made me ten years younger... Ironically, The Great Enablerand I decided today (YES! April Fools Day) that we're getting married next May 26th. We found some quack online prophet who claims that the world is going to end on May 27, 2012, so we figured we should probably get ourselves scheduled in earlier.


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 1, 2011)

Katred -- congrats!  Good thinking to get yourself hitched before the world ends!  haha  Very exciting.  Can't wait to hear all of your plans!


  	I just saw on T's site that it said the Coco Shines will be available on their facebook page via virtual pop up store (??).  I haven't seen a virtual store on there, but I'll definitely check it out.  Since I have to order online, I'd love to order early.  I'm a lil' obsessed!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 1, 2011)

katred - congrats!

  	HG - Ahhhhhhh we are fooled! That's great, we need a laugh! Makeup can get smaller, since I can't use up all that I have, but not when the price keeps increasing too!


----------



## Almus (Apr 2, 2011)

To be honest I knew what day it was, but when I read the whole story (and I imagined poor Rrrrrramón almost kissing the ground 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I totally forgot about it!

  	Katred gz!

  	Good morning ladies, I hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## User38 (Apr 2, 2011)

Almus.. I gave myself a good laugh too.. and Lord knows I needed it


----------



## User38 (Apr 2, 2011)

Katred.. WOW! That is great news!

  	do do do it it it.. before the world ends (that will be my new motto)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	but seriously you and the GE make a lovely couple.. all my best wishes for the future and forever .. or at least until May 27, 2012


----------



## Shypo (Apr 2, 2011)

Congrats Katred!!  Wonderful news!  As Michelle said, you'll have to keep us posted on your plans! 

  	How exciting!!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 2, 2011)

That is great new Katred...TRULY!  (I'm looking at you HG!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  Congrats and do tell us all about your plans!


----------



## stv578 (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow... so I did read HG's post yesterday, but was suspicious, particularly given her previous posts regarding the Argentinian!  So, I held off on posting, and then last night my son reminded my that it was April fool's and I thought our darling HG may be up to something!  And so she was! 

  	Katred, congrats!  That is wonderful news.

  	I finally hauled my butt into the Bay today to pick up Fauve, and also got Twilight (I think?  A shimmery mid-tone pink).  Both are super beautiful.  Now I'm waiting for the summer collection to come out!  I think I have enough HBC points to get an $80 gift card to use towards that collection.

  	(Also got the cutest little Easter outfits for my kids, a duvet set for my bedroom and some sparkling new wineglasses for the home).  I am pretty shopped out!


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 2, 2011)

Nora -- very fun -- sounds like you have had some successful shopping!


----------



## Shypo (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice haul, Nora!!  And you, Jenn and Michelle are quite clever - I bought it hook, line and sinker!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I also had Elena pick Twilight up for me on her travels, so I'm very happy to hear that you like it!  I can't wait to receive that and Fauve!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I've done some more makeup organizing today, along with some purging, and it feels wonderful!  Now I just have to set aside some time to depot some of my MAC blushes....I ruined one the first time I tried it - because I didn't heat the glue on the back long enough - so I didn't go back.  But it would give me back a lot of room, so I'm thinking about it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I am also thinking about purchasing either a 'Z palette' or one of the UNII palettes so that I can customize a palette for travel.  I just haven't found my ideal method for that - sometimes I think I'm better off just leaving the little cuties in their containers - then I can keep them in my purse.....other times I wish I had them all in a single palette. 

  	Clearly I have too much thinking time on my hands!


----------



## User38 (Apr 2, 2011)

Winthrop.. lol, you blew out my ear drum
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's way too early for me to even think about marriage ever.. or again.  Yikes, I get cold sweats from thinking about it and I will pull out my pistola on RRrrramon if he even attempts it.. lol.

  	nora.. you are the sly lil devil.. you had me figured out.. lol.

  	C! I suck at depotting -- my niece depots everything for me and she gets the pots.. lol.  I think the tradeoff is quite good.. durr. I just got back in and did some shopping.. lollllllll.. what else.  But actually have been sprucing up my wardrobe still.. and I bought a few RL linen shirts for summer as well as a lovely Lily Pulitizer dress -- hotcha pink!!  Since my hair is growing out, I also bought some cute adult like hair accessories.. and even thought about getting Ratona ears.. as a goof.. lol.

  	mu palettes are always in flux with me.. so I need to keep the MAC, Kryolan or LaFemme ones.. and I just swtich the colours as I either grow out of love with them or the seasonal stuff changes them... dunno.

  	I am going to dinner with my good friend and neighbor who is the only person I will miss from the entire neighborhood.. lol.  The rest are a bunch of snobs who think I should not blast my car radio.. hey, I paid for a great system and convertible, I should be able to at least use it as I drive in or out of my own house.. what is the world coming to?

  	Well if it all ends in May 2012... you can expect another April fool trick from me


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 2, 2011)

Completely agree with your stance HG, truth be told I was relieved that you were pulling our collective legs! 

  	Cheryl, I still say you should give the alcohol method a try. But either way you do need to have a little patience for the heat or alcohol to do its thing on the glue or you will live to regret it. Would love to see a swatch of Twilight when you get it. It sounds very pretty!

  	Nora, were you tempted by any more Shines?


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 2, 2011)

Cheryl -- I love the feel of makeup purging with the stuff I don't use -- out with the old, in with the new!!  I still haven't made it over to get those tools I need to depot -- sheesh, I really need to get going.  I may just leave my blushes as is -- we'll see how ambitious I get!  

  	HG -- sounds like a great shopping trip.  I have all of these new Spring clothes . . . just hanging with tags attached, waiting for Spring to actually arrive.
  	I think you should totally blast your car radio -- live it up!!

  	My girls are watching the movie Tangled for the thousandth time since it came out this week . . . must find something constructive to do!!


----------



## Shypo (Apr 2, 2011)

HG,  you rock on!  I love to blast my radio in our little convertible.....or in my car.  What's the sense in having a hot car if you can't play the tunes?

  	Winthrop, I will have to try the alcohol method - I tried it on one of my Nixie shadows and on one of my Inglot pot shadows, and couldn't get it to work, but I'm probably not using enough alcohol.  I have this aversion to getting alcohol all over the shadow......I think you posted a link somewhere, but I'll go out and see if I can find some tuts on it.  I've had good success with heat on the shadows though.  HG,  you do have a good deal!

  	We went shopping to get my son 'a' suit tonight - and ended up getting him 2 since it was a BOGO at Men's Wearhouse.  Yikes.  He needs a suit for his trip to Bermuda, and wants to wear a suit to prom.  It seemed a bit silly not to get the second 'free' suit.  Oh my gosh - it's a good thing men don't 'need' to shop often - by the time it was all said and done, let's just say I could have had a LOT of makeup.  And Chanel at that!!  So the only shopping I did for me today was a new lighted makeup mirror, which I have been wanting for awhile.  The one I was using was a pain in the neck.  Now I have one of those pedestal types so it's just the right height.

  	I'm going to a jewelry party tomorrow - I forgot the name of the brand, but it's home-based.  Something to do on a Sunday.

  	HG, I would love to know what kind of hair 'doodles' you got (that's what we called them when I was growing up) - I'm trying to come up with something that would look good on a 'mature' woman, and it's just not something I'm good at........


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 2, 2011)

Shypo said:


> HG, I would love to know what kind of hair 'doodles' you got (that's what we called them when I was growing up) - I'm trying to come up with something that would look good on a 'mature' woman, and it's just not something I'm good at........



 	Yeah, guys stuff is $$$$ but I guess they don't buy as often as we do.

  	Not HG, but my little input on the hair doodles - I get those little cards with like 3 or 4 hairpins with the most delicate pearls, rhinestones etc. on them & jut pin them low at the bangs or somewhere that looks ok on the side of my hair. I also got at Nordies, a cute rhinestone (small) hair clip that I just clip on the side of my hair. I think if its small/dainty, us "mature" women can make it work.


----------



## stv578 (Apr 2, 2011)

Cheryl, purging is sooo therapeutic, at least I think so!  Have you ever tried depotting using a flat iron? 

  	Winthrop, there is one more RC shine I am interested in, the lightest one, a shimmery beige-y colour.  I can't remember the name.  But I've spent quite a bit lately, so I'll wait it out for now. 

  	Michelle, I just got the kids Tangled too, but they haven't watched it yet.  Maybe tomorrow. 

  	HG, enjoy your dinner and keep on blasting your radio!


----------



## Shypo (Apr 3, 2011)

^^Nora, I have not, but I'm thinking about doing that next time.  My next big project will be to depot my Rock & Republic shadows and blushes....those things are heavy and take up a lot of room.  I played around with one today, and watched a YT vid about it, read a bit about it, and I think I've got the hang of it.  The shadows will fit in Graftobian palettes.  So Michelle, not that you're looking to add more projects to your list, but that's one that would work too.  It was fun 'rediscovering' them too - I've decided to shop my stash more before buying anything else new.  Except the Chanel Summer collex....and the RCS.....and the Velvets.......! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Now if I could only figure out how to depot my Nixie shadows....I may have to use the alcohol method on them and deal with pans bending.......but I'd certainly use them more.


----------



## User38 (Apr 3, 2011)

nora, yes maam.. I will surely blast it even louder..sheesh, you would think people would mind their own business
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	C! I bought a titanium tiny barrett for my long swatch of hair -- it has nothing on it except the metal, a silver bun thingie which is good for my pebbley look, and a python hairband which I love for the colours (grey/beige/mauve).. and some more goodie elastic bands.

  	Elegant, your ideas sound lovely and I have a few pieces which sound like what you mention with small seed pearls which I used to wear when my hair was really long and I would put it up... also one with small azalea looking white silky flowers, and orchid silk flowers very small. I love hair stuff.. lol.

  	I am considering doing those highlites in my hair on the long side only but what stops me is it reminds me a bit of a skunk.. lol.

  	I do not miss long hair tho.. this is so much more free and easy to handle -- and no real blowing or ironing.


----------



## User38 (Apr 3, 2011)

C!... I made an analysis of why many women buy products.. and they buy many times because of the packaging... and then there are the ones like us, who depot or get depotted.. lol.

  	I hate heavy packaging, but I admit they look luxe -- except when you have to get on an airplane.. eek.


----------



## stv578 (Apr 3, 2011)

Where is everyone today?

  	We had a superfun day today with the kids at a "fair" inside a mall, lots of rides for them, but my house is a mess.  Oh well, there's always tomorrow.

  	Winthrop, I've decided to get one more shine.  I'm thinking it'll be Boy.  It's really close to my lip colour, but it's more plummy than red.  There's also one called Royalieu or something of the sort, but it swatched really sheer.  I really need to spend time and play at the counter a bit, because everytime I've gone, I've been in a mad rush.  Maybe tomorrow, since I need to return the duvet cover I bought yesterday (didn't work with the wood colour of our furniture).  So I can get two things done. 

  	So, not to bring anyone down, but I also got some bad news today.  First, a close friend of my mom's who also accompanied my mom on the piano (my mum's a soprano who used to perform quite a bit) passed away this week.  She was quite elderly, so it wasn't a shock, but still made me sad.  Also, my aunt likely has bladder cancer.  The investigations aren't complete, but at this point, the doctor's have said that it's most likely what it is.  I think getting the news of both made me quite sad, because I'm at the point now that my friends and I have all gotten to the point that we're all married and have kids that are growing up and while it's all part of the cycle of life, it kinda hit me that these sort of things will begin to become more frequent.  Ugh.  So ya, I left the mess in my home and decided to just really enjoy a day out with my amazing husband and my kids (and they were little angels today).


----------



## User38 (Apr 3, 2011)

so sorry to hear of your bad news nora
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 life does kick us around a lot..and as we get older, things do get worse.  I am glad you had a lovely day with the hubby and kids tho..enjoy these times!

  	don't know where everybody is now.. I just came home from the beach and some lovely cocktails as I watched the ocean with my boys.. and back to the mayhem I created with the piles of clothing, shoes, handbags and misc. stuff to be picked up by charities next week.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 3, 2011)

HG - do you have any thoughts on the

  	Le Metier de Beaute  line? Amy reviewed the concealer & tinted foundation that got the beauty awards at NM. I'm really curious about it. Amy said that the tinted foundation cleared up complexion, pores, & brown spots I think in a week.


----------



## User38 (Apr 3, 2011)

Elegant, I did not read that..but to be honest, IF anything could clear up brown spots and give a more flawless complexion within a week  it would not be approved by the FDA to be sold in a Dept store or by a commercial line.  The ingredients are far too ambivalent and need to be supervised by a doctor... and doctors would be screaming about a loss of clients.. lol.

  	I have not tired the products but will check and try them soon.. I will let you know.

  	I have been trying the ByTerry foundation and find it is quite nice (Colours are a bit iffy) . but not worth the $$ big ones to buy it.. also the concealer is good, but there are better -- again this is so subjective because every woman's skin is so uniquely different. What I really am loving is the lipsticks.. lol. They are heavenly .. and they might be the reason behind my minimizing my Chanel RC shine purchases... don't know yet until I see the actual products.

  	I have also been using the Parure Extreme, and find it to be quite good too.. I think I like it more than the Chanel VitaL A...


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 3, 2011)

Nora -- so sorry about your mom's friend who passed and for your aunt having cancer.  That is quite a blow.  Life can certainly give us challenges -- but I'm so glad you spent the day having fun with your family.  In the end, I realize that close friends and family are the only thing that bring us true happines
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Cheryl -- sounds like you are depotting like crazy!  I know the R&R blushes are so clunky and heavy, but for some reason, I can't depot them.  I just think they are cool looking LOL  I do have way too many -- I need to shop my stash also.  I'm sure I have lots of hidden treasures!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	HG -- a day at the beach . . . sounds lovely!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 3, 2011)

stv578 said:


> Where is everyone today?
> 
> We had a superfun day today with the kids at a "fair" inside a mall, lots of rides for them, but my house is a mess.  Oh well, there's always tomorrow.
> 
> ...


	Sorry to hear that. It is depressing when we hear about such things happening to people we know, and worse when they are close friends/family. But it's great that you had a nice break with your family!

  	HG - yeah a day at the beach sounds awesome. Yesterday the sun was shining brightly, but not too hot, and I wished I was at the beach. Thanks for the comments on byterry. I was so surprised to see byterry at my Sephora last week. Another brand, I can't remember which, has made way for byterry. I tried the Rose de Rose fluid blush which smelt heavenly, but was out of stock. The products are very pricey, so I'm not ready to buy anything yet. I randomly tried the tinted moisturizer and fluid foundation and like them. Which is the l/s you like, Rouge delectation or rouge terrybly? It's website is entirely in French but being the makeup addict we are, I'm sure all of us have no problems navigating lol. 

  	Here's the link for those who are curious.
  	http://www.byterry.com/maquillage/levres/rouge-a-levres.html

  	On the topic of lipsticks, there are so many that I want to try, such as L'absolu and shiseido, but I always cave for Chanel because of the packaging, scent, and probably because it's Chanel! The RC shines are winning my heart at the moment. I seem to have left out something I wanted to say but can't remember what it is. I'm a little incoherent today because it's Monday lol.


----------



## Shypo (Apr 4, 2011)

Nora, I'm so sorry to hear of your sad news........yes, life does knock us around the longer we are here.......but it sounds like you are keeping things in persective and living in the moment.  It's ok to be sad......but the sadness will hopefully give way to fond memories and less pain.  Hang in there - sending you hugs!!


----------



## Almus (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so sorry about the bad news stv. I truly think you did the right move to face with sadness cause it's in those difficult moments when spending a good time with the ones you love will make up for everything else.

  	As for me, I have "bad" and good news. The "bad" news is that I will be spending a lot less money in makeup and clothes and bags and shoes and ... and well, you know what I am talking about, cause I need to start saving! The good news is that I am moving with my bf! So for the next few months, I guess it will be all about finding an appartment, the rent, furniture, stuff for the house, etc. Oh I am excited, although a bit sad, cause I know my mom will be sad, but I am a grown up now, she cannot have me forever!


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 4, 2011)

MissQQ -- I am the same, I usually cave for Chanel.  I have been trying out other brands, which is fun.  But Chanel always has a place in my heart and is the brand I get the most excited about! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Almus -- Congrats on the move -- you will have fun setting up your new apartment!

  	Cheryl -- I'd love to see a pic of your blush palettes you put together when you depot.  I may just depot my MAC and R&R blushes (I can always save one of the R&R blush mirror compacts).  I am getting a little OCD about storage and want everything to be nice and neat.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 4, 2011)

Did you guys get the email from Smashbox with the $39 New Limitless kit? You get an es palette with 5 shades, lipgloss, eyeliner, blush & primer. The colors look amazing & that Java eye pencil in the kit alone is like $24 - unless they are smaller sizes in the kit, but nevertheless its still a great deal - so I ordered it. I thought the es colors in the palette looked lovely & everything is waterproof which I love. Just hope I like them in person.


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 4, 2011)

I just peeked at that kit. It looks pretty but idk if it would work with my skintone....or am I just using that as an excuse not to buy when I really do wanna order it...LOL   smh


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 4, 2011)

2browneyes said:


> I just peeked at that kit. It looks pretty but idk if it would work with my skintone....or am I just using that as an excuse not to buy when I really do wanna order it...LOL   smh









 funny! I think that blush would look really pretty on you but I don't know if you like those shades. Its really hard to say about the eyeshadow because theirs are hit & miss. Sometimes they are really pigmented & sometimes not. Being that these are waterproof, I'm thinking they may be more pigmented. I like their glosses a lot because even their lightest shades have decent coverage. That eyeliner is nice, I have it in the black


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 4, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> Did you guys get the email from Smashbox with the $39 New Limitless kit? You get an es palette with 5 shades, lipgloss, eyeliner, blush & primer. The colors look amazing & that Java eye pencil in the kit alone is like $24 - unless they are smaller sizes in the kit, but nevertheless its still a great deal - so I ordered it. I thought the es colors in the palette looked lovely & everything is waterproof which I love. Just hope I like them in person.



 	Ooh, that is a pretty kit!  The colors look great for summer


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 4, 2011)

Thx for the info....I'll chat with my wallet and see what we decide 


elegant-one said:


> funny! I think that blush would look really pretty on you but I don't know if you like those shades. Its really hard to say about the eyeshadow because theirs are hit & miss. Sometimes they are really pigmented & sometimes not. Being that these are waterproof, I'm thinking they may be more pigmented. I like their glosses a lot because even their lightest shades have decent coverage. That eyeliner is nice, I have it in the black


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 4, 2011)

I think I remember some of you ladies talking about the Bobbi Brown Illuminating Blush Bronzers in Antigua and Maui.  I have seen those quite a bit lately.  Do you love them -- must haves??


----------



## Shypo (Apr 4, 2011)

^^  I love mine!  I use them as blushes - they're gorgeous!


----------



## bis (Apr 4, 2011)

^^^ Love mine (Antigua) too. I got it because The Muse loved it and wrote about it on her blog. Antigua is my go-to-blush for early mornings, like how it makes me look, like I actually slept 8h


----------



## Almus (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't have any, but I am planning in getting my hands on them ... oh wait, did I say before I got to save some money from now on?


----------



## stv578 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for your kind words everyone!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sending hugs back to everyone!  

  	HG, a day at the ocean sounds perfect. 

  	Michelle, I have both of the pink BB "bronzers" and love them both, the colours are stunning.  I do find overall that BB's face products don't have the same staying power as MAC's MB's or Chanel's JC's.  I think I'm going to invest in a travel size brush to keep at work so I can use some of my older blushes that don't wear as well!

  	Almus, congrats!  It's a big step moving out and your mom will miss you, but I'm sure she is also very happy for you.  I can't really speak for parents of older kids yet, but I do know that we all want our kids to find the right person, make a life of their own and be happy and healthy! 

  	And I hear ya on not spending so much on make-up!  Our priority now is still the darn window coverings, we got an estimate and it ain't pretty, lol!  So I'll be saving right along with you!!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 4, 2011)

^^ It's a great idea, leaving the blushes that are unloved at work for touching up. At least the blushes will get more uses there, and touching up makeup at work makes perfect breaks!

  	almus - congrats! It's a new and exciting chapter in your life!



elegant-one said:


> funny! I think that blush would look really pretty on you but I don't know if you like those shades. Its really hard to say about the eyeshadow because theirs are hit & miss. Sometimes they are really pigmented & sometimes not. Being that these are waterproof, I'm thinking they may be more pigmented. *I like their glosses a lot because even their lightest shades have decent coverage. That eyeliner is nice, I have it in the black*


	Thanks for the info! I have never tried smashbox before, but I've been tempted a few times. The kit looks great and it's such a great value for money. Not sure if we have it at sephora, but I'll check it out for sure.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 4, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Thanks for the info! I have never tried smashbox before, but I've been tempted a few times. The kit looks great and it's such a great value for money. Not sure if we have it at sephora, but I'll check it out for sure.


  	Ooh, I really like a lot of the Smashbox items. Their colors are always very very nice. The kit is a great deal I think.


----------



## bis (Apr 4, 2011)

Finally catching up on the thread.  Seems like HG caught us for April's Fools Day. From what she said it sounded unlikely, but on the other hand very much possible. And she even prepared it the day before.  Almus, congrats on moving in with your bf, you just need to make sure he does not show up with weird furniture ideas   Nora, sorry to hear about your mums friend and your aunt. I hope all goes well with your aunt. I lost a lot of friend when I was younger and then for a very long time no friends until last Christmas, so I know what you mean with time catching up. All the best for your aunt.   Really swamped with stuff, so I am a lot less tempted to buy unnecessary stuff. Although I got some clothes, shoes  and an Hourglass eyeshadow last week. The texture of the Hourglass shadows is amazing and I did not get them off. The SA gave me a tissue with makeup remover and it just made a huge mess on my hand. So a side note, La Mer makeup removers seems to be useless :lol:


----------



## Shypo (Apr 4, 2011)

Almus - best of luck to you in your new life venture!!  That's a big step and I wish you nothing but happiness!  You'll have to treat yourself now and again, though!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	HG, I am LOVING the Laura Mercier cream foundation - I am using 2 colors - Clair and something else that's darker (I'm too lazy to go look) - the finish is amazing, and though Clair looked really light (I use a lighter foundation in the center of my face), it blended in beautifully!

  	And I have to give yet another shout-out to Pink Cult blush - I just can't get over the color that shows up on my skin vs the color in the pan.  Amazing!  I love it, especially paired with Play it Proper.

  	Well, I got the first 'batch' of my R&R shadows depotted using a flat iron (Michelle) - it worked really well.  The first one was a booger, but I think it's cuz the glue was old and there was a lot of it.  They're really quite easy to depot once you get the hang of it.  I have to get a couple more palettes though to finish the job.  I may try the same technique on my Nixie shadows, just to see if it works.  Those are tough, man - no room between the metal pan and the component.

  	I am hoping to get the little patent Chanel bag at Nordie's - don't know if I'll be successful, but here's hoping.  I'm still on the fence, and thinking I'm just going to get 2 RCSs - Rebelle and Monte Carlo, but Romance is so pretty.......

  	I also wore Shiseido's Shimmering Rouge in RD406 (Desire) yesterday - it is just beautiful!!!  No shimmers, just a pretty strawberry color that's just the perfect place between red and pink!


----------



## User38 (Apr 4, 2011)

Almus.. congrats! and may you be very happy -- remember men are very much like puppies and need training
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your mother will be happy if you are happy!

  	C!  I am glad you like the LM foundation.. I got the Warm Ivory one and find that if I need it a bit lighter, I use my Becca Eggshell powder over it, and it is marvelous... the lighter colour did not cover my remaining spots.. lol. But the finish of this product is what I really love -- and especially with PIP on top!!
  	I like the PC blush.. but don't love it to pieces..I feel it's a bit too deep for me but it's a good one for sure. I want that Shiseido ls... lol.

  	Elegant.. I remembered the product you were enquiring about.. it's the one with Retinol around the eyes and for the face.  That actually came out last year and from the mu rumour mill not on Specktra.. it is over priced and does not do what it's says -- especially in a week's time.  That's the over hype.

  	Bis.. right.. lol.  I am always prepared for trickery


----------



## User38 (Apr 4, 2011)

C! dang it, I wanted to get that on Saturday and totally forgot -- I got so immersed in the clothing .. grr.


----------



## katred (Apr 4, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> HG - do you have any thoughts on the
> 
> Le Metier de Beaute  line? Amy reviewed the concealer & tinted foundation that got the beauty awards at NM. I'm really curious about it. Amy said that the tinted foundation cleared up complexion, pores, & brown spots I think in a week.


	I'd also be curious to know what people think of this line, or if anyone in Canada knows if it's available here. I keep hearing good things about it, but I'm not sure if it's worth the money and I'm not sure where to track it down to find out... Same thing goes for La Prairie, actually. Keep hearing all of this amazing stuff, but I can't find it anywhere...


----------



## katred (Apr 4, 2011)

Strange thing: I see Smashbox products everywhere and yet, despite the fact that they're readily available, I've never tried one of their products. Everyone goes on to me about how good they are and yet somehow, they keep getting pushed down my list of things to try.

  	At the moment, I'm going through a complete high over Shu Uemura eye shadows. I got one, really liked it, went back and got another... it's seriously taking all my willpower not to go back to the counter and tell the guy there "one of everything, please". They also gave me some samples of skin care products, which seem absolutely ideal for my skin... Just what I need.


----------



## Almus (Apr 5, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Almus.. congrats! and may you be very happy -- remember men are very much like puppies and need training
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 	Thank you so much for your words and those tips of advice!! I have laughed so much. We have already agreed that he will be taking care of the decoration of his "computer / working zone" and I'll be doing the rest.

  	I have just read in the summer collection thread that greatscott picked up some summer goodies and I am anxious! I am planning to get to the counter tomorrow to do some "good-bye" makeup shopping for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I don't know if I should postpone it a bit, to make sure that the summer collection will be there when I go.


----------



## Shypo (Apr 5, 2011)

Katred, re: Le Metier de Beaute - I discovered this brand by accident - Amy at Cafe Makeup and The Pink Sith are all big fans, and Winthrop I believe has a few items.  I LOVE their eyeshadow most of all.  I have not tried any of their foundations, but have tried the treatment concealer (whose name I forget - it only comes in 2 shades).  It's pricey at $95, and I didn't see any great shakes. 

  	To me the shadows are the star of the line - I have several.  The really unique thing about them is that they layer beautifully, without ending up looking like a muddy mess.  The colors are quite complex, and are designed to be layered for different effects.  One of the best and most economical ways to try them is one of the kaleidoscopes, where you get 4 shadows for $95.  I've gotten most of mine at Nordies, either online or from the San Jose store - no one near me carries them.  Bergdorf in NYC does as well as I learned from Winthrop.

  	Some of the really interesting shadows are Corinthian, Water Sapphire and Fire Lily.  If you want swatches of anything, let me know - as I said, I have several of these.

  	I tried the lipstick - returned it - and I have one gloss, which I like well enough, but I prefer glossimers.  I do have one blush, which again is nice enough, but I do not reach for it often.  I also have the Romeo and Juliet bronzer which I love.  Lastly, the eyeliner pen is quite nice - idiot-proof really.  But not much of a color selection (black).

  	Not sure I was much help if you were interested in anything else, but wanted to let you know what I have tried and own.  Winthrop I'm sure can share some additional thoughts.

  	I also have a La Prairie counter at my Nordies - have never tried anything of theirs.  What are you interested in specifically?

  	I also like the few Shu shadows I have - I think I also saw that we can still order from the Shu site in the US, which I did not know.  Lucky you still have them in Canada.  I've not tried the skin care, but had heard very good things about it - isn't it always fabulous when you find something your skin loves?

  	Sorry for the windy post.......


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 5, 2011)

Cheryl, you've got LMdB well covered and I agree with your take on everything....most of all the liquid liner being idiot proof, as I am a complete idiot with liquid liner and really like it alot. I think their intention is to come out with additional colors. They do have an aqua and a green on NM, but I was kind of hoping for more dark/neutral colors. Maybe eventually.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 5, 2011)

It's a shame we don't have LMdB here. The eyeshadows sounds good. 

  	almus - I think you should wait for the summer collections to arrive before doing your goodbye shopping. The summer collections are awesome, from the info we see so far. Hope they don't disappoint. 



katred said:


> Strange thing: I see Smashbox products everywhere and yet, despite the fact that they're readily available, I've never tried one of their products. Everyone goes on to me about how good they are and yet somehow, they keep getting pushed down my list of things to try.
> 
> At the moment, I'm going through a complete high over Shu Uemura eye shadows. I got one, really liked it, went back and got another... it's seriously taking all my willpower not to go back to the counter and tell the guy there "one of everything, please". They also gave me some samples of skin care products, which seem absolutely ideal for my skin... Just what I need.


	Yeah I think there are always other things that want to be bought first in our list and it's a mystery how we subconsciously rank the items. I have an old SU e/s and the hinge cracked when I dropped it. Now it cannot close properly. Have the packaging improved? I find it quite flimsy and dislike it.

  	Any of you experienced Becca products? It was a my Sephora for a short while and removed too quickly, before I could even buy a thing. Some of the products attracts me.


----------



## Shypo (Apr 5, 2011)

^^  I had a Becca foundation once, and still have a bit of it left - I haven't tried anything else in the line.  The foundation was ok, but nothing I would repurchase.......


----------



## Almus (Apr 5, 2011)

I have read wonderful reviews about the cream blushes and I'd love to try the beach tints, which are meant for lips and cheeks.


----------



## User38 (Apr 5, 2011)

C! I don't like the foundation too much .. but the powder is dreamy. I have bu's of my powder.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 5, 2011)

katred said:


> Strange thing: I see Smashbox products everywhere and yet, despite the fact that they're readily available, I've never tried one of their products. Everyone goes on to me about how good they are and yet somehow, they keep getting pushed down my list of things to try.
> 
> At the moment, I'm going through a complete high over Shu Uemura eye shadows. I got one, really liked it, went back and got another... it's seriously taking all my willpower not to go back to the counter and tell the guy there "one of everything, please". They also gave me some samples of skin care products, which seem absolutely ideal for my skin... Just what I need.


	Hey Katred 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I have a fair amount of Smashbox. I love everything that I have ever gotten from them. The double ended lip pencils are great. Halo face powder is really nice as well as a lot of their gloss colors. I buy the TSVs on QVC which are awesome deals. And I buy from their .com site because its always free shipping & they give you lots of extra freebie goodies. I love their jetset liners - (I think I have every color - Lust is one of my faves.) with that angled lining brush. I also really like the shadowliners. I also have a bunch of their brushes which are nice.

  	Just about anything Shu is very good quality imo


----------



## User38 (Apr 5, 2011)

well..I am going to spoil the party again.

  	Smashbox is part of EL now.. and their line was bought out because of the many different proprietary technologies which now belong to EL.  I too have a lot of Smashbox and find that their products are of excellent quality.

  	I have the ls in most of the colours and to be honest, the colour payoff is lovely and light -- no fragrance and beg nothing from other HE lines.

  	I love the Halo powder for summer with nothing but my TM underneath.. and it looks perfect all the time.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 5, 2011)

HG - I agree on the Halo powder. I really do like it. And I think C does too.Yeah, I'm sure there were issues.


----------



## User38 (Apr 5, 2011)

the only trick to the Halo powder is the right choice of shade and a lot of buffing.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 5, 2011)

Well I lucked out then because the shade I have is perfect. I really love the double ended lip pencils - Gossimer (sp?)

  	I bought bunches! of the Bourjois double ended lip pencils - OMGosh those were amazing on. Do you remember those?


----------



## User38 (Apr 5, 2011)

You probably have the Fair.. it is the lightest shade.. I have the same.  The next shade is good for levels 2.5-3.0 ..

  	the pencils are excellent.. oh, the Gossimer.. yes.. excellent!

  	on another note.. I went insane again.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I just came from the salon, where my hair was put back to my original blonde colour.. omg.. I have come full circle.  Wait till Ramon seems me at the end of the month -- he will KNOW I am a crazed female.. lol


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 5, 2011)

REALLY! Do you like it? Well, I thought you looked hot as a blonde & they are SUPPOSED to have more fun. SO what made you change it?

  	yes, I have the fair color. I was afraid that the Halo powderw as really going to freak my skin out but it didn't. Surprise surprise


----------



## User38 (Apr 5, 2011)

lol.. yea, I had more fun as a blonde.. and will proceed to do so again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	dark hair on me is good.. but blonde is mo betta


----------



## katred (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the info, ladies!



HerGreyness said:


> lol.. yea, I had more fun as a blonde.. and will proceed to do so again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I'm going through the same dilemma. I really like the black, but my whole adult life I've been blonde with brief pit stops at redheads-ville. So it still feels vaguely strange to see all that dark hair in the morning. I also find it trips me up when I'm trying to picture how things will look on me...


----------



## Shypo (Apr 5, 2011)

HG!!  Blond!!  Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrramon will love it!!!  Pics pics pics!!!  Purty please??????

  	I am going a bit lighter meself........I'm toying with 'almost blond' for the summer - quite a change from my natural salt and pepper, which is really more salt now - or really silver.  I'm lucky in that my silver is very pretty and vibrant vs dull, but I have to admit I like my warm brown color.  My colorist wants me to go red, but I'm not digging that too much.  I feel it would be too limiting given my current wardrobe.  And then there are my eyebrows.....well, what are supposed to pass for eyebrows anyway.......

  	I'm going to have to check out the double-ended pencils from S/B - I've never tried them.  But yes, I like the Halo powder as well - and several of the shadows are great.  I too get the QVC TSVs cuz you can't beat the deal.

  	Katred, I hope you are able to get some LMdB - I depotted all of mine and just love them.  They fit into a Graftobian palette (thank you Winthrop) but the little cases they come in are very lightweight.  I just like having my stuff together.  I was a depotting fool today and depotted all of my R&R shadows, so now I just have to wait for the palettes to get here.

  	Off to look at S/B.......


----------



## katred (Apr 5, 2011)

No word of a lie- I have never depotted anything. I'm terrified. I can make a mess of anything, so I have a feeling that depotting would end up with me losing all my shadows and setting the place on fire to boot.

  	Wish me luck, ladies- The Great Enabler and I are going in to pitch our film to a festival booker tomorrow...


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't think I really care for smashbox....  I end up returning everything I buy.  Halo and I did not get along well at all.   The color made my face look dirty.  I loved the concept of it though.


elegant-one said:


> Did you guys get the email from Smashbox with the $39 New Limitless kit? You get an es palette with 5 shades, lipgloss, eyeliner, blush & primer. The colors look amazing & that Java eye pencil in the kit alone is like $24 - unless they are smaller sizes in the kit, but nevertheless its still a great deal - so I ordered it. I thought the es colors in the palette looked lovely & everything is waterproof which I love. Just hope I like them in person.


----------



## bis (Apr 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Michelle! Hope you have a great day ompom: :ymca: :cheers:  Sending some sun your way.  I never liked Smashbox, they were one of the brands that are ridiculously expensive in Europe where they are available. So I rather stick with Dior, Chanel and the likes.  From the palette I like the look of Truffle, but I am never a fan of powder and cream products in the same palette.  Cheryl, thanks for all the info in MdB, but for the moment I am very happy ignoring their great eyeshadows    Shu makes the greatest eyeshadows, but is a pain to get here.  MissQQ, Almus, I am very curious about the Becca shadows and tints as well. Especially interesting in their primers with SPF, this year all SPF products burn on my skin. Maybe I'll indulge in one of their primers.


----------



## Almus (Apr 6, 2011)

Ooooooh Happy happy birthday Michelle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I hope you have a wonderful day!

  	bis - primers with spf sound very interesting for this time of the year. I might have to go and check again. Yesterday I got stuck at the BECCA's cream blush section of an english website that delivers to Spain for about 30 minutes. I had a couple of products in my cart but eventually, I just turn the computer off and left in sorrow


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ Yeah Becca's shadows and tints look so pretty, at least in pictures. Hope you have luck with the primers, and let us know if you buy it. There are the new bb base/cream from dior, lancome and bobbi brown which are essentially primers with spf. Not sure if these are asia exclusives, since bb creams started from japan/korea brands. Do your counters have them? I tried the one from dior and it is a beige colour, too dark for me, but with it I can almost skip foundation. Maybe it will work on me during summer when I'm slightly more tanned. I haven't try Lancome's but at the counter I tested it and it seemed lighter but more grey. Got a sachet and probably will try it tomorrow.

  	Is it Michelle's birthday? Here's wishing you a happy birthday!

  	I had a little makeup accident today - dropped my Tentation Cuivree quad on the floor. It was opened and hit the ground in the shape of an inverted "V", if you get what I mean. I thought the mirror or the hinge will break, but the entire quad was intact! Felt very lucky!


----------



## Shypo (Apr 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Michelle!!


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bis!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











  So fun that we share a birthday!!  Hope you have a wonderful day!



  	Thank you for the birthday wishes Bis, Almus and MissQQ, and Cheryl!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 6, 2011)

just swinging in to say Happy Birthday guys!


----------



## katred (Apr 6, 2011)

Happy birthday Michelle!!


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 6, 2011)

Awww, Thanks ladies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I had chocolate cake for breakfast (so naughty) and now I have to go do a major workout before I go to lunch (Greek food -- yummas!).  

  	So fun that Bis and I can celebrate our birthdays together -- well, in different countries, but on the same day


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 6, 2011)

Well I'm late to the party but Happy Happy Birthday Michelle & Bis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Hope its a very very Happy one!

  	Michelle - cake for breakfast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what a way to start the day...I'll be right there for a piece


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ You're all invited for cake!  I made a monster 3 layer chocolate cake with chocolate frosting and ganache on top (my hubby's birthday was yesterday, so it is one big party around here!)


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll take one large slice! Yummy! It's so cute that your husband's birthday and yours are only a day apart. Enjoy your delicious lunch! Now I'm hungry but it's almost 12 midnight.

  	Happy birthday, bis!


----------



## Almus (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh God, it's true! So sorry bis, I forgot your birthday was also today. HAPPY B-DAY! Hope you too had a good time, a huge cake like Michelle's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and tons of presents.


----------



## bis (Apr 6, 2011)

[quote name="Almus" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/600#post_2103238"]	Ooooooh Happy happy birthday Michelle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




	I hope you have a wonderful day!

	bis - primers with spf sound very interesting for this time of the year. I might have to go and check again. Yesterday I got stuck at the BECCA's cream blush section of an english website that delivers to Spain for about 30 minutes. I had a couple of products in my cart but eventually, I just turn the computer off and left in sorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/quote]  Sounds very familiar, uncanny so. Which site where you looking at?  And which colours?  For SPF I always used LRP, but for some weird reason my skin is not tolerating it any more.  [quote name="Miss QQ" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/600#post_2103239"]	^^ Yeah Becca's shadows and tints look so pretty, at least in pictures. Hope you have luck with the primers, and let us know if you buy it. There are the new bb base/cream from dior, lancome and bobbi brown which are essentially primers with spf. Not sure if these are asia exclusives, since bb creams started from japan/korea brands. Do your counters have them? I tried the one from dior and it is a beige colour, too dark for me, but with it I can almost skip foundation. Maybe it will work on me during summer when I'm slightly more tanned. I haven't try Lancome's but at the counter I tested it and it seemed lighter but more grey. Got a sachet and probably will try it tomorrow.

	Is it Michelle's birthday? Here's wishing you a happy birthday!

	I had a little makeup accident today - dropped my Tentation Cuivree quad on the floor. It was opened and hit the ground in the shape of an inverted "V", if you get what I mean. I thought the mirror or the hinge will break, but the entire quad was intact! Felt very lucky! 
[/quote]  Uh, that was close, good that your quad did not break. Why are always the LE cosmetics so prone to gravity?  Thanks for the info about the other primers, but if they sound too dark and my skin is really acting up atm. So far I have not seen them, but maybe we are late as usual.  [quote name="Bonitinha" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/600#post_2103337"]	Awww, Thanks ladies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I had chocolate cake for breakfast (so naughty) and now I have to go do a major workout before I go to lunch (Greek food -- yummas!).  

	So fun that Bis and I can celebrate our birthdays together -- well, in different countries, but on the same day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/quote]  Thanks  hope you had a great day. And btw, we had the same breakfast. Mine was just two layers and much smaller, but still lovely


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Michelle! Hope you're having a great day...it certainly started out on a great note with the cake!


----------



## User38 (Apr 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday bis and Michelle ---
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	C!.. yea, Blonde again.. lol.  I was feeling old and draggy with such dark stuff on my head -- Ramon met me as a plat blonde -- then saw me again as a black head.. and for sure he will think I am insane.. but I love it.  I don't feel that red red lips look funny with blonde hair, whereas with black I felt a bit older and goth like.

  	If you go to any reddish colour, beware that the red is a big pigment, and doesn't make friends with the white/silvery hair -- and washes out in two/three washes.. grrr. which is why I lost my lovely golden red colour so quickly and turned black.  That said, I think you would look GRRRRReaaat as a blonde!!

  	This blonde is not white blonde, but the soft blonde I had before with some low lights in it to make it look a bit more dimensional ...I need new pics for my new job -- Ias soon as I get those taken -- one of my many photog friends will do, I will post it briefly..again!!


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks HG!
  	Can't wait to see pics of your sassy new color!


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 6, 2011)

If any of you see the new Guerlain lippies in person, let me know.  I was drooling over the 3rd arm of swatches here:
  	http://karlasugar.net/2011/04/guerlain-rouge-automatique/

  	Gorg!


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 6, 2011)

I just got fabulous news -- we are finally getting a Nordies here where I live! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will be able to see Chanel up close and personal -- woo hoo!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 6, 2011)

Bonitinha, that's awesome!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 7, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> I just got fabulous news -- we are finally getting a Nordies here where I live!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
	Wow - I am soooo jealous!!!! Good for you!!!!!


----------



## Shypo (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Birgit!!  SOOOOOOO sorry I missed your birthday!  I was without a laptop all day yesterday while they loaded Windows 7 for me - I missed a bunch!  So, belated congratulations and I hope you had a fabulous day!

  	Nice way to celebrate there, Miss Michelle!!  My husband's and my birthdays are in the same month, but farther apart than a day - that's great you can have 2 straight days of partying!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Glad to hear that you're getting a Nordie's!!  I am so spoiled by mine - I couldn't imagine not being able to get to one.......they should have some really good opening celebrations - they usually do a lot of stuff in the makeup department too - at least ours did - I got a lot of cool things when ours opened up many moons ago.

  	I'm cautiously anticipating the Guerlain lipsticks - I certainly don't need to get hooked on another line, but I confess I've bought a couple of the shadows recently - good thing that line isn't prolific!

  	Enjoy your day ladies!


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 7, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> Nice way to celebrate there, Miss Michelle!!  My husband's and my birthdays are in the same month, but farther apart than a day - that's great you can have 2 straight days of partying!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Thanks Ladies, I am excited about the Nordies!  I hope it really happens!  We were supposed to get quite a few new retailers, but many have pulled out in this horrible economy.  Fingers crossed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Yeah, I probably won't be buying the Guerlain lippies right now, but I love looking at colors.  I am like a moth to a flame  LOL


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 7, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> I just got fabulous news -- we are finally getting a Nordies here where I live!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Yay! That is good news for you! So much better when we can see it in person.


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 7, 2011)

Way off topic here -- but found these cute Wedges at Target (do they only have Target in the US??) for just $24.99.  Love some cute summer sandals for a steal:




  	Spring -- please come!!


----------



## Shypo (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow - those are ADORABLE!!  I LOVE Tar-jhay........


----------



## stv578 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi ladies!  Been so busy, I've been lurking a bit to stay caught up!

  	Happy belated birthday to Michelle and Bis!  Hope you both had a great day!

  	Michelle, those sandals are super cute!  We don't have Target here yet, but apparently they'll be setting some stores in the next few years as they bought out Zellers, which is kinda like a Canadian version of walmart, except less selection and crappy customer service. 

  	I need to check out Payless for some cute cheap sandals, I like that the size 5's there are closer to a 4.5, which is what I wear. 

  	So a quick review on my latest goodies...  I have been wearing Fauve for 3 days straight, loooove it.  It is a perfect mauvey taupe colour, not too dark, blends well and makes for a quick, work appropriate eye.  Does have a bit of fall out though, so I need to make sure I scotch tape remove everything before applying the rest of my make-up!  Haven't tried Twilight yet.

  	Another rave about the Vitalumiere Aqua foundation, it's been about a week and my skin really loves this stuff!  It's cleared up enough while I've been using it so that now I don't really need anything more to cover up my little spots.  Only thing is, I do use a lot more of this stuff than a thicker foundation, so in terms of cost, it'll likely be more expensive.  But hey, it makes me sooo happy so I'd rather cut out something else, like choosing drug store mascara over a high-end brand and it's all good!  (Love Maybelle define-a-lash lengthening mascara, no smudging at all).

  	And I've been back to using Espiegle blush every day.  Which I am quite surprised by, because it really is a peach blush, and my skintone doesn't generally like peach.  Go figure! 

  	That's about all for now, I think i've rambled a bit too much!


----------



## User38 (Apr 7, 2011)

Michelle.. gorgeous!  You lucked out!

  	Since I have limited time, I usually wind up paying thru the nose for my shoes.. it's either online sites, or NM, Nordies, SAKS.. and I miss out on all the good bargains!

  	C!  I am trying another foundation -- Clarins Restorative.. just used it today, and it looks wonderful but the day isn't over yet I have to walk my boys -- and that does a number on the face.. lol.  Will keep posted.

  	I went and bought a pair of deep red Coral sandals.. arghhhhhhhh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need another pair of feet, and lips.. lol


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 7, 2011)

^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeppers! I'm so into the corals


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 7, 2011)

stv578 said:


> Another rave about the Vitalumiere Aqua foundation, it's been about a week and my skin really loves this stuff!  It's cleared up enough while I've been using it so that now I don't really need anything more to cover up my little spots.  Only thing is, I do use a lot more of this stuff than a thicker foundation, so in terms of cost, it'll likely be more expensive.


	Dang those are tiny feet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Well thats great on the foundation - it is lovely on.
  	XOX


----------



## katred (Apr 7, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Way off topic here -- but found these cute Wedges at Target (do they only have Target in the US??) for just $24.99.  Love some cute summer sandals for a steal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Those are cute! I unfortunately have another addiction, aside from makeup...

  	http://www.fluevog.com/code/

  	I've also managed to get The Great Enabler addicted and half a dozen friends. Everyone I know is now poor and well-shod.

  	Bis- I'm so sorry, I missed the fact that it was also your birthday, so I'm sending you belated wishes and I hope you enjoyed you day and your cake breakfast!!!


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 7, 2011)

Cheryl -- I am addicted to Tar-jhay, too!  I don't feel bad about having a huge shoe collection when I try to get so many of them for a bargain!

  	Nora -- so glad you are liking Fauve!  I am really excited to try mine out next week.  And I wore Espiegle blush today.  I wore the EL Starfish blush and then a pop of Espiegle and loved it!  

  	HG -- you can never have too many cute sandals!  Your coral sandals sound gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Katred -- let me know if you try the Guerlain -- I thought they had the most gorgeous finish in the pics.  Wow, what a cute site -- those are some fun shoes!!  Yes, so many addictions, so little time . . . 

  	Elegant -- LOL  I wear a 5.5 -- they look even smaller with a huge heel -- it's like they have to go straight down because my foot is small!


----------



## User38 (Apr 7, 2011)

yea the colour of Red Sardinia Corals.. and almost as expensive
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I will be roofless for sure


----------



## stv578 (Apr 7, 2011)

I would love to wear 5.5!  At least there would be _some_ selection to choose from!  Boots aren't too much of an issue, but pumps and sandals... it's depressing.


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 7, 2011)

^^ I know, I don't know how you do it!  It is hard enough finding shoes in 5's!


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 8, 2011)

For those of you who haven't gotten your fill of the glossy lippies, Karla has all of the Dior swatches up:
  	http://karlasugar.net/2011/04/dior-addict-lipstick/
  	I haven't even gotten all of the Coco Shines, I want yet, so I am trying to resist running out and buying a few more of the Dior!  But since I do have a Dior counter close by, not sure if that plan is going to work . . .


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 8, 2011)

I just saw her swatches too. I'm loving Diorkiss, Icone, Paris and Reflet. But I don't care for the packaging, so maybe I'll get Fashion Week and save the money for more RC Shines.

  	Have a good weekend, everyone!


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Apr 8, 2011)

I just ordered #554 It Pink, cannot wait for it to arrive. Anything that is watermelon-y pink is right up my alley this summer. But now that I'm looking at Karla's swatches, I want so many more of them!!! :eyelove:


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 8, 2011)

Honey&LemonGirl said:


> I just ordered #554 It Pink, cannot wait for it to arrive. Anything that is watermelon-y pink is right up my alley this summer. But now that I'm looking at Karla's swatches, I want so many more of them!!!


  	I have that ^ one & I love it love it love the color so much! I reach for it all the time.  woot!


----------



## Shypo (Apr 8, 2011)

I went bonkers on the Dior - no bad smell, love the shades, love the formula, hate the packaging.  I lost count of how many I got, but I love every one of them and still have a couple on my list.  I need help.

  	Katred,  your posts make me laugh so much! 

  	It's always good to be well-shod and to have a beautiful face - roofs and bathroom tile can wait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Let's hope it doesn't get too rainy though!!

  	MissQQ, I have all of the ones you mentioned - they're fab.  And Honey, It Pink is a usual go-to for me - it is soooo pretty!

  	Can't wait to get my Fauve!!!


----------



## User38 (Apr 8, 2011)

me three.. I have IT pink, and also Bollywood.. or whatever the 881 is.. lol.

  	the It pink is gorgeous on me.. and I am puckering up every chance I get


----------



## User38 (Apr 8, 2011)

hell no.. I need my roof too.. lol
  	 a half tiled bathroom I could live with


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 8, 2011)

Shypo said:


> I went bonkers on the Dior - no bad smell, love the shades, love the formula, hate the packaging.  I lost count of how many I got, but I love every one of them and still have a couple on my list.  I need help.
> 
> Katred,  your posts make me laugh so much!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 8, 2011)

Hope all you ladies have a fabulous weekend.  We have literally been celebrating my husband's or my birthday all week -- I need to go on a cleansing fast!  Some friends are taking us out tonight . . . I need to order a lettuce leaf and a scallion after the crap we've been eating.  Oy -- I have been working out like crazy because we have eaten out every day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Moderation in all things, right (well, except for makeup).

  	I got a pedi yesterday and have cute toes . . . and I really want it to warm up so I can wear my cute sandals and wedges.  That's it -- I'm moving back to Florida!!


----------



## katred (Apr 8, 2011)

Woohoo! Picked me up some Kiss Kiss gloss (the dark magenta one from the Spring collection) and Armani 404, which was limited from their holiday collection. I got the very last one in Montreal. Ah, lipstick karma, how I love thee. 

  	Best part of my day? When I got home, The Great Enabler, having fussed over my purchases, said "Remember that we have to go back to Sephora soon". Seriously. That's what I come home to. "Don't spend too much on makeup now because we have to do another trip to Sephora." 

  	I had to stop myself from scooping up all the Armani Eyes to Kill shades that I don't have yet, because I'm completely in love with them.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 9, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> me three.. I have IT pink, and also Bollywood.. or whatever the 881 is.. lol.
> 
> the It pink is gorgeous on me.. and I am puckering up every chance I get


	I want these two. 881 is the gorgeous grape Fashion Week!


----------



## User38 (Apr 9, 2011)

I told you I suck at names.. lolol.. It's Fashion Week.. durr


----------



## User38 (Apr 9, 2011)

I kinda like Bollywood better. lol


----------



## User38 (Apr 9, 2011)

C!... the Clarins Restorative foundation is scoring 100% with me.. I got the 03 colour and it matches perfectly -- light, a slight scent but it goes away quickly -- and it passed the doggie run test.. it is almost perfect.. I will alternate with the LM that I told you about..that one is a similar level of excellence.

  	I failed ByTerry.. colours are off -- and one good doggie run, and it dripped off my face into my sweatshirt... save yourself the money on this foundation.

  	Parure/Guerlain is being tested full time next week.. will keep advised.


----------



## katred (Apr 9, 2011)

Good to know about Clarins. I tried on one of their foundations on my cheeks in store and I loved the consistency. I believe I tried the same shade as well and got a match.

  	I'll be curious to read your review of Guerlain. I've tried their foundations before, but I generally find even their fairest shades to be well too dark and rosy for my skin. 


HerGreyness said:


> C!... the Clarins Restorative foundation is scoring 100% with me.. I got the 03 colour and it matches perfectly -- light, a slight scent but it goes away quickly -- and it passed the doggie run test.. it is almost perfect.. I will alternate with the LM that I told you about..that one is a similar level of excellence.
> 
> I failed ByTerry.. colours are off -- and one good doggie run, and it dripped off my face into my sweatshirt... save yourself the money on this foundation.
> 
> Parure/Guerlain is being tested full time next week.. will keep advised.


----------



## Shypo (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm going to try to get a sample of the Clarins foundation tonight - sounds awesome!  I have to say that I'm loving the LM better than Pro Lumiere, so I don't mind that they're d/c'ing it......I just have to find the right shade match in the LM - I'm using Shell Beige and Blush Ivory right now, and I'm really somewhere in-between......hope to find something closer tonight (when my fave MUA made the samples it was a bit hectic at the LM counter so I'm not sure if my shade was being used or something)......happy to hear about Clarins, though - I love their skin care line but am not a regular user.

  	Nice haul Katred!  Don't you just love it when you get the last one of something?  I sure do!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I got my Smashbox kit today - the eye shadows are really pretty!  And I love the gloss and the blush......more new goodies to play with.  I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed.....


----------



## User38 (Apr 9, 2011)

C! .. I agree with the LM foundation... I settled on Warm Ivory and it worked perfectly .. and I got a bu of it too for my travel kit which I sorta depot into plastic travel jars.  But this is a winning foundation too -- I love that I can use it around the eyes and it looks airbrushed.

  	The Restorative is more expensive then Vitalumiere -- and lives up to the value imo.  Vitalumiere is good.. but not great. A bit too watery, the colour for me is a mix between Beige Tendre and Beige Pastel.. so, there is an actual cost savings in the Restorative since the 03 is just right.  Love this!

  	katred, as usual.. you did great!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 9, 2011)

Shypo said:


> I got my Smashbox kit today - the eye shadows are really pretty!  And I love the gloss and the blush......more new goodies to play with.  I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed.....


  	I did too - I just came here to post about it. Its a really lovely kit for $39 bucks! I agree the gloss & blush look heavenly together. AND - they're FULL size. The brown el is beautiful on, I need to go wash my pink face off to try the blush. That deep grayish platinum taupey color over the brown one in the eye palette is beeeeutiful in the crease.


----------



## User38 (Apr 9, 2011)

good going Elegant & C!... great purchases.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh, I just tried the Smashbox blush & its a very very pretty soft peach on. Great kit!


----------



## User38 (Apr 9, 2011)

enjoy darlin.. you deserve it after all the strippin


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 9, 2011)

yeah, speaking of stripping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....I was surprised dh didn't say I looked like a pole dancer after I applied CYY


----------



## Shypo (Apr 10, 2011)

I got little packet samples of several of the Clarins shades, so will try to figure out which one best suits me - I can't wait to try it!  I also couldn't seem to get closer than Blush Ivory on the LM foundation - and it's really too dark.  I'm going to have to go back when I have more time.  For some reason Nordies is an insane asylum on Saturday nights.  I used to be able to go and see some peace, but for some reason, the last few times have made me a nutcase. 

  	A bit of a rant here - a couple of weekends ago I went in - my MUA usually likes to make me up - she was working on a girl that, no kidding, had about 8 of her family members with her, including 2 dads with strollers.  All at the MAC counter.  Some of the younger members of the family parked their fannies in the chairs they use for the customers, so I had to go to a different counter just to stay out of the way.  It was so obnoxious.  Then last night, there were 3 women who had their men in tow WHILE THEY WERE GETTING THEIR MAKEOVERS.  It's one thing to be buying something at the counter, but for pete's sake, FIND A MAN CHAIR.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	2 of them, again, sat in the makeover chairs.  Like they're there for them.  I was so pissed off.  They just have no clue whatsoever.  There should be a sign that points them to the man chairs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ok.  Rant over.  I think.


----------



## User38 (Apr 10, 2011)

Elegant, I think one of the reasons CYY works well is cause it's matte.. then of course, it matches my pink pantalones
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	C!  I know what you mean.. I feel your aggravation.. I swear I hate mob scenes so I usually buy online, unless it's clothes which I have to try on and have them alter -- then I make an appointment, and most of the SAs know I am not a snob, but quite "picky".. lol.

  	I think you find a lot of people getting mu applied and done up is cause they can get away with a small purchase and a lot of mu on their faces for FREE and it's Sat night.. so they can go show it off somewhere in some dank hole.

  	lol @ me

  	I am turning into a total grumpy hermit.. ha


----------



## User38 (Apr 10, 2011)

C!.. I use the 03 and it's almost a perfect match to my normal skin.. I also a tube of the 05 for the darker areas.. lol.

  	But.. this is my winner !!! YAY.. I am almost done, until they discontinue it.. here I go hoarding again


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 10, 2011)

Shypo said:


> A bit of a rant here - a couple of weekends ago I went in - my MUA usually likes to make me up - she was working on a girl that, no kidding, had about 8 of her family members with her, including 2 dads with strollers.  All at the MAC counter.  Some of the younger members of the family parked their fannies in the chairs they use for the customers, so I had to go to a different counter just to stay out of the way.  It was so obnoxious.  Then last night, there were 3 women who had their men in tow WHILE THEY WERE GETTING THEIR MAKEOVERS.  It's one thing to be buying something at the counter, but for pete's sake, FIND A MAN CHAIR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	It is so annoying - I agree. People/Society have become so unaware of anything going on around them that they don't even know how to be considerate anymore. No manners, nothing - they are walking brain-dead zombies I swear. We went out for a bit today - ran in to some similar things. The MUA should ask them to please sit elsewhere & explain to them that those chairs are for customers. I'm with you on it.

  	Do you have any of the LM 2nd skin blushes? I saw 3 that I really liked in swatches although I haven't seen them in person.  new ones - one older one. Names??? I'm blanking on them right now


----------



## User38 (Apr 10, 2011)

I have the second skins.. I think I have Nectar and some other.. lol.. it's a cool pink.  The textures are gorgeous in this line.. almost perfect!


----------



## User38 (Apr 10, 2011)

Elegant.. that's why I have to tie up my pistola under the bed


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 10, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Elegant, I think one of the reasons CYY works well is cause it's matte.. then of course, it matches my pink pantalones
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ohmygosh, I think thats me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like my space & privacy please!

  	I bought another CYY today


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 10, 2011)

LOL, I know -- what has happened to manners??  My fave is when young girls are getting makeovers and bring their whole posse of friends with them!  Uggh - seriously??  I really do think that the people who work there should tell the men to get out of the blasted chairs!

  	Elegant -- I have like 3 of the LM blushes in my Sephora online cart.  I think Sabrina has them and likes them.  I saw a bunch of swatches on Karla's site also and they look amazing!


----------



## User38 (Apr 10, 2011)

good going on both becoming a hermit, and the CYY.. I have one, and one of my personal samples.. that's enough as I also have Schiap.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 10, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> I have the second skins.. I think I have Nectar and some other.. lol.. it's a cool pink.  The textures are gorgeous in this line.. almost perfect!


	Thats one of the colors - Lotus Pink, Nectarine & Violet Orchid <---love that one at least in the swatch - do you have it?

  	yeah baby...I need more blushes


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 10, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> LOL, I know -- what has happened to manners??  My fave is when young girls are getting makeovers and bring their whole posse of friends with them!  Uggh - seriously??  I really do think that the people who work there should tell the men to get out of the blasted chairs!
> 
> Elegant -- I have like 3 of the LM blushes in my Sephora online cart.  I think Sabrina has them and likes them.  I saw a bunch of swatches on Karla's site also and they look amazing!



 	LOL - thats right!

  	Thats where I saw them - both sites. I got the 15% off Sephora discount card yesterday - great, right


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 10, 2011)

Score with the 15% off!  I never feel as bad buying so much makeup if I buy it using a discount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I also saw Sephora is offering a 15% discount online during April 14-21 using the code VIBCHIC . . . I might have to use that since I didn't get the mailer.  If you get the blushes, let me know how you like them!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 10, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Score with the 15% off!  I never feel as bad buying so much makeup if I buy it using a discount
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I am seriously trying to put myself on a no buy for awhile...we'll see how that works


----------



## Shypo (Apr 10, 2011)

OK, forgive the pin-headedness....what is CYY?  I've been racking my brain and can't figure it out - what a dork!

  	I have also been thinking about those blushes - yeah, I need those like I need a submarine too, but I just love pretty blushes!  I ordered the new Too Faced one - it should be here this week........the colors of the LM blush I was looking at are Violet Orchid, Plum Radiance and Orange Blossom -


----------



## Shypo (Apr 10, 2011)

Ohhh!!  Is it Candy Yum Yum?  I didn't get that one as I didn't think I could quite pull it off without looking like Bubu the Fool -


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 10, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Ohhh!!  Is it Candy Yum Yum?  I didn't get that one as I didn't think I could quite pull it off without looking like Bubu the Fool -








  	You crack me up girl. 

  	On CYY seriously, I didn't think I could make it work - I am not a bright anything kinda gal. But, it looked so good on everyone, so I bought it & used it on top of Joyeuse (cause thats what I had on ) just a little bit & fell in love with it. Its def, brighter than anything I own, but there is something about the color. And, its like my crazy pigmented lips absorbs some of the shockiness to it. There's a new word Shockiness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The LM blushes look so so pretty. We love blushes you & me


----------



## Shypo (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes, we do!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I edited my post above - the colors I'm intrigued by are Orange Blossom, Violet Orchid and Plum Radiance.....

  	I might check out CYY after all - but I'm afraid I really wouldn't use it much......the color is hot, though!!!  It would be the first crayon I'd pick out of the box!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 10, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Yes, we do!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh yes, Orange Blossom looks pretty too. Violet Orchid just looks so beautiful - I need a swatch.


----------



## User38 (Apr 10, 2011)

yes.. I have all three of the LM blushes -- NEctar - ine.. lol, I am lousy with names.. gimme numbers pls. and the Orchid Violet are my favs.. These are soft, but well pigmented and well worth the money. 

  	C! ... I somehow hate the abreviations, cause I get confused easily -- it's my old age


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 10, 2011)

Describe Orchid Violet to me...please  I think I am obsessed with it


----------



## User38 (Apr 10, 2011)

orchid violet is pink with blue undertones -- think magenta but ultra soft and subtle...gorgeous on the skin.


----------



## User38 (Apr 10, 2011)

Dancing to Tom Jones Sex Bomb.. oh yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

  	and with CYY on my lips... the boys are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	and poor poor Rrrrrrrrammon is in bed with the flu...(in Argentina)..

  	Elegant,, you NEED Orchid Violet blush


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 10, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Dancing to Tom Jones Sex Bomb.. oh yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> and with CYY on my lips... the boys are
> 
> ...


 





 I'll dance with ya






 on that clarification (Argentina)

  	yep, I have to get OV


----------



## katred (Apr 10, 2011)

Shypo said:


> I got little packet samples of several of the Clarins shades, so will try to figure out which one best suits me - I can't wait to try it!  I also couldn't seem to get closer than Blush Ivory on the LM foundation - and it's really too dark.  I'm going to have to go back when I have more time.  For some reason Nordies is an insane asylum on Saturday nights.  I used to be able to go and see some peace, but for some reason, the last few times have made me a nutcase.
> 
> A bit of a rant here - a couple of weekends ago I went in - my MUA usually likes to make me up - she was working on a girl that, no kidding, had about 8 of her family members with her, including 2 dads with strollers.  All at the MAC counter.  Some of the younger members of the family parked their fannies in the chairs they use for the customers, so I had to go to a different counter just to stay out of the way.  It was so obnoxious.  Then last night, there were 3 women who had their men in tow WHILE THEY WERE GETTING THEIR MAKEOVERS.  It's one thing to be buying something at the counter, but for pete's sake, FIND A MAN CHAIR.
> 
> ...


	That is so irritating... When I had my makeup done at the NARS counter a little while back, The Great Enabler came with me because I wanted to photo-document the process for my blog. He sat in a chair off to the side, away from any of the displays, and if a group of people came in he got up and stood out of the way. Basic manners. I get ferociously annoyed at this sort of thing. I was at Mac the other day, still debating about CYY and Sakura and I swear, I couldn't get close to any of the displays, because there were always gaggles of young women getting an opinion on one lipstick from six of their friends... 

  	Ugh, I really am turning old and grumpy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Before I was just grumpy...

  	I swear, I was going to put myself on a lipstick no-buy, because I've officially run out of room in the lipstick/ eye shadow drawer, but then I remembered that Guerlain has those tasty Rouge Automatiques launching next month. I guess I could put myself on a lipstick no-buy until the end of the month... Only three weeks... I can do that...


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 10, 2011)

[quote name="HerGreyness" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/690#post_2105432"]orchid violet is pink with blue undertones -- think magenta but ultra soft and subtle...gorgeous on the skin.
[/quote]   I have this one and love it ... My only LM blush!


----------



## bis (Apr 10, 2011)

[quote name="Shypo" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/660#post_2105383"]	Ohhh!!  Is it Candy Yum Yum?  I didn't get that one as I didn't think I could quite pull it off without looking like Bubu the Fool -
[/quote]  :lol: I'll tell you how it makes me look once I get it  Originally I did not plan to get it as I already have a lot of bright colours and I need another like a hole in my head. But it looked great on so many people and I do not have a neon one. Brights are easier for me than nude colours on my lips.   Need to look up Bubu the Fool....


----------



## Shypo (Apr 11, 2011)

^^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know if you'll find it or not - it's an expression that a friend of mine came up with - but I think you can get the jist hahahaha!!

  	I may have to break down on CYY.....

  	And OV is now definitely on my list!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 11, 2011)

I went to sephora today but the smashbox set was not available. I'll keep a lookout for it.

  	I was at the dior counter at a department store, not sephora, and the SA had such a bad attitude. I wanted to look at It Pink, Paris and Diorkiss. The SA was sitting back facing the displays, surfing the net with the company's notebook. I could be fine by myself because I could look for the colours since they are labelled. But the SA came quickly, with a scowl, and asked if she could help. I should have said no, thanks, but I said I wanted to look at It Pink. She asked rudely and loudly and scowling, "what?" so I repeated and she gave an impatient loud sigh and stormed to the back where the little room was and out of sight. At this point I could tell she was clearly unhappy. I know it is a Monday, a quiet day, probably she just wanted to surf the net till her heart's full, but what a way to treat a customer! She came back and pulled out It Pink from the tester (which I already found while she was away) without saying a word and still scowling. I gave it a swatch and put it back, but I couldn't stand her attitude and just walked away. Liked it but no way am I buying anything from her. If anything, I just glad this didn't not happen at Chanel. The worse Chanel SA I've ever met is one who ignores customer and doesn't smile or make eye contact but just get me what I want. Ok, rant over!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 11, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> I went to sephora today but the smashbox set was not available. I'll keep a lookout for it.
> 
> I was at the dior counter at a department store, not sephora, and the SA had such a bad attitude. I wanted to look at It Pink, Paris and Diorkiss. The SA was sitting back facing the displays, surfing the net with the company's notebook. I could be fine by myself because I could look for the colours since they are labelled. But the SA came quickly, with a scowl, and asked if she could help. I should have said no, thanks, but I said I wanted to look at It Pink. She asked rudely and loudly and scowling, "what?" so I repeated and she gave an impatient loud sigh and stormed to the back where the little room was and out of sight. At this point I could tell she was clearly unhappy. I know it is a Monday, a quiet day, probably she just wanted to surf the net till her heart's full, but what a way to treat a customer! She came back and pulled out It Pink from the tester (which I already found while she was away) without saying a word and still scowling. I gave it a swatch and put it back, but I couldn't stand her attitude and just walked away. Liked it but no way am I buying anything from her. If anything, I just glad this didn't not happen at Chanel. The worse Chanel SA I've ever met is one who ignores customer and doesn't smile or make eye contact but just get me what I want. Ok, rant over!



 	If I were a manger/store owner I would fire workers like that^! It is their job. I simply have NO tolerance for rudeness & slackness. Too many people need jobs that would love to actually be able to work & do it right.  I would call the store manager & simply explain what happened. She needs to learn that her behavior is unacceptable.

  	But what did you think of Lt Pink?


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 11, 2011)

I like it! I will get it at some point. I couldn't find Paris at the counter though.

  	I have been wearing Taupe-Delicat over the liquid eyeshadow, Source, which is a silvery pink. It gives a lilac taupey colour, very pretty. Wish I have Fauve!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 11, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> I like it! I will get it at some point. I couldn't find Paris at the counter though.
> 
> I have been wearing Taupe-Delicat over the liquid eyeshadow, Source, which is a silvery pink. It gives a lilac taupey colour, very pretty. Wish I have Fauve!


	Ooh, I have Source, so I will try that. Thanks


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 11, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> I went to sephora today but the smashbox set was not available. I'll keep a lookout for it.
> 
> I was at the dior counter at a department store, not sephora, and the SA had such a bad attitude. I wanted to look at It Pink, Paris and Diorkiss. The SA was sitting back facing the displays, surfing the net with the company's notebook. I could be fine by myself because I could look for the colours since they are labelled. But the SA came quickly, with a scowl, and asked if she could help. I should have said no, thanks, but I said I wanted to look at It Pink. She asked rudely and loudly and scowling, "what?" so I repeated and she gave an impatient loud sigh and stormed to the back where the little room was and out of sight. At this point I could tell she was clearly unhappy. I know it is a Monday, a quiet day, probably she just wanted to surf the net till her heart's full, but what a way to treat a customer! She came back and pulled out It Pink from the tester (which I already found while she was away) without saying a word and still scowling. I gave it a swatch and put it back, but I couldn't stand her attitude and just walked away. Liked it but no way am I buying anything from her. If anything, I just glad this didn't not happen at Chanel. The worse Chanel SA I've ever met is one who ignores customer and doesn't smile or make eye contact but just get me what I want. Ok, rant over!


	Ugggh -- I can't stand rude people like that!  I just want to say "Oh, so sorry for having you do your JOB".  Maybe she should find a new occupation!


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 11, 2011)

I got my Shines this morning!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love them both -- Chance and Evasion.  I tried them both quickly and they are both really pretty.  Except now I need Romance and Adventure.  I did get 2 samples with my order, but no sample blister pack.  Darn, because I wanted to try the other colors!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 11, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> I got my Shines this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Oh wow Michelle - woot! What does Chance look  like on? That is such a shame that you didn't get the blister pack..hmmm


----------



## cutemiauw (Apr 11, 2011)

Happy belated birthday Michelle and Birgit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, wish you both a wonderful year filled with wonderful MUs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Last week was a busy week for me! Had some guests coming over so I couldn't do much fun browsing...



Shypo said:


> It's one thing to be buying something at the counter, but for pete's sake, FIND A MAN CHAIR.


  	I've just heard of this term, man chair...the first thing on my mind was this:




  	I have to admit I might be guilty of taking the hubs on my shopping trips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Although he disappears to the gaming section if I took too long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	Btw, I'm not usually into nail polishes, but my friend introduced me to this brand, Mavala. I got a turquoise colored one called Blue Curacao:



  	I love how it looks on me, it's a little more edgy IMO.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 11, 2011)

^Cutie - that man chair - Hilarious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it.

  	Ooh, that shade of blue looks really nice & yes edgy on you.


----------



## bis (Apr 11, 2011)

[quote name="Miss QQ" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/690#post_2105659"]	I went to sephora today but the smashbox set was not available. I'll keep a lookout for it.

	I was at the dior counter at a department store, not sephora, and the SA had such a bad attitude. I wanted to look at It Pink, Paris and Diorkiss. The SA was sitting back facing the displays, surfing the net with the company's notebook. I could be fine by myself because I could look for the colours since they are labelled. But the SA came quickly, with a scowl, and asked if she could help. I should have said no, thanks, but I said I wanted to look at It Pink. She asked rudely and loudly and scowling, "what?" so I repeated and she gave an impatient loud sigh and stormed to the back where the little room was and out of sight. At this point I could tell she was clearly unhappy. I know it is a Monday, a quiet day, probably she just wanted to surf the net till her heart's full, but what a way to treat a customer! She came back and pulled out It Pink from the tester (which I already found while she was away) without saying a word and still scowling. I gave it a swatch and put it back, but I couldn't stand her attitude and just walked away. Liked it but no way am I buying anything from her. If anything, I just glad this didn't not happen at Chanel. The worse Chanel SA I've ever met is one who ignores customer and doesn't smile or make eye contact but just get me what I want. Ok, rant over! 
[/quote]  That is horrible that this person ruined your day. You should complain about her, but I do not like to complain either.   [quote name="cutemiauw" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/690#post_2105707"]Happy belated birthday Michelle and Birgit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, wish you both a wonderful year filled with wonderful MUs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
Last week was a busy week for me! Had some guests coming over so I couldn't do much fun browsing...
 
I've just heard of this term, man chair...the first thing on my mind was this:



 
I have to admit I might be guilty of taking the hubs on my shopping trips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Although he disappears to the gaming section if I took too long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 
Btw, I'm not usually into nail polishes, but my friend introduced me to this brand, Mavala. I got a turquoise colored one called Blue Curacao:



I love how it looks on me, it's a little more edgy IMO.
 
[/quote]  :lol: that man chair so made my day....   Love the colour on you. Mavala makes great colours, but for some reason their polishes do not wear well on me. Record was 50% loss after 4h. I love that they make small bottles.  Btw, did any of you try the Tarte Amazonian Clay blushes?


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 11, 2011)

On the Tarte - I've watched them on QVC. A lot of people do like them


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 11, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> Oh wow Michelle - woot! What does Chance look  like on? That is such a shame that you didn't get the blister pack..hmmm


	On me it is a cool, shimmery pink.  I think they describe it as powder pink and that seems right.  It will be super cute for summer.
  	I love Evasion, too -- on me it is a nude peachy pink (more peachy than pink).  But I really think I need just a couple more!
  	Have you gotten Romance yet?  (the lipstick, not the lovin')


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 11, 2011)

cutemiauw said:


> Happy belated birthday Michelle and Birgit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	that man chair is hands down the funniest thing i have seen all day!!! OMG!! do you think one size fits all?


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Cutie!  Oh my, that man chair makes me giggle!  LOL


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 11, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> On me it is a cool, shimmery pink.  I think they describe it as powder pink and that seems right.  It will be super cute for summer. 		 			I love Evasion, too -- on me it is a nude peachy pink (more peachy than pink).  But I really think I need just a couple more!
> Have you gotten Romance yet?  (the lipstick, not the lovin')


  	Oh, thanks dear that helps a lot. No, my order has been in transit so who knows. Nordies has a new ship system which totally sucks. They can't even give you a tracking # for like 3-5 days! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They hate & and they told me that customers are really ticked off by it - so yeah, great I guess that was a good move on their part...geesh

  	Evasion sounds so lovely. I bet they are really pretty on you too.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 11, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> that man chair is hands down the funniest thing i have seen all day!!! OMG!! do you think one size fits all?


	Doubt it - kinda looks like it just well, falls off the front end


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 11, 2011)

I hope you get it soon!  It ticks me off when it gets lost in transit!  I must admit, I got Evasion because it looked so gorgeous on Tanya (pixie2woo).  Well, I don't look like her (dang it), but it is lovely on!


----------



## User38 (Apr 11, 2011)

cutie.. that man chair is a size small,no? the turquoise polish looks great on you.. I love it!  I just got the EL Blue nail polish and haven't put it on yet.. I will put it on my toes when I go to Argentina cause it's cool there now, and with boots, it's a nice colour to take boots off and see !

  	Elegant.. argh... I hate problems.  I really really do... hope you get your stuff soon.

  	katred, I have always been grumpy.. and now I am older and far grumpier.. things can really irritate me so I try to stay within a comfort circle.


----------



## User38 (Apr 11, 2011)

Elegant, did you see Liberte? I am kinda liking this colour.. just don't want to buy another expensive balm with the double C log... let me know pls


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 11, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> Doubt it - kinda looks like it just well, falls off the front end


  	lets hope so or there will be many dissapointed ladies in the world... looks a bit small to me!


----------



## bis (Apr 11, 2011)

You girls are killing me :haha:


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 11, 2011)

are the new coco rouge's perm?


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 11, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Elegant, did you see Liberte? I am kinda liking this colour.. just don't want to buy another expensive balm with the double C log... let me know pls


  	 Its peach - thats what my list says. I can't really remember much about it


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 11, 2011)

Prettypackages said:


> are the new coco rouge's perm?


	The Shines?  Yep!  There are a few exclusives, but the 18 color range is perm.  Yay!


----------



## katred (Apr 11, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Elegant, did you see Liberte? I am kinda liking this colour.. just don't want to buy another expensive balm with the double C log... let me know pls



 	From what I remember, it's similar to Misia, but deeper. I'm sure it would show up better on the lips. 

  	I can see that from now on, when I bring The Great Enabler with me shopping, I'm going to have to bring a man chair along. Really just so that I can enjoy the looks when I put the thing down... I definitely think I'd have to size up, though. the dangers of living with a big boy. 

  	It's funny, because I feel like there are so many of the regular Chanel lipsticks that I want, I should catch up on them before I try out any more of the RCSs (since I like, but am not totally in love with them). I still have my eye on Flamboyante (what is it with Chanel and their reds? It's unreal.) I also tried on Vendome a little while back and loved it, although it strikes me as more of a Fall colour. Taffetas Rose and Orchidee always look so beautiful in the tube. I'm tempted by Teheran, but I'm afraid it'll look like Costa Chic on me (too frosty/ goopy- takes a lot of work to get right).


----------



## Shypo (Apr 11, 2011)

OMG!!  That chair is TOO funny!!  I wonder if a guy had to sit to .....ahem....'make an impression' - apparently he didn't make much of one.......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














  	Poor feller -


----------



## User38 (Apr 11, 2011)

Lou the man chair is for "petite men" imo.. lol. 

  	Elegant.. did you get the OV yet? -- I was just using it now since I came in wo anything on my face (pool) -- it will look great for summer barer mu skin.
  	And yes, I realized after I wrote that the RAmonnnnnnnnnnn was sick and in bed, that someone might think he was in my bed.. which he isn't and won't be.. most likely
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know for sure he wouldn't fit into the man chair.. and that's just from eyeballing size.. lmao
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	C!.. lol. you make me smile all the time..you shoulda been dancin Sex Bomb with me and the boys !!

  	you wimmen make me laugh all the time..


----------



## User38 (Apr 11, 2011)

C! .. will pm you.. I am not sure when the Rose Bronzer will be available.. but I may be away again.  I might beg your help !!

  	TIA.


----------



## User38 (Apr 11, 2011)

katred, I resisted Flamboyante for about two months -- until I finally took my Gipsy, and Flamenco (NARS) and a couple of others to swatch together.. and I got it.  I also have Vendome -- which is a dark rich corally red... love it too.

  	They are unique enough to have each since I don't like to fuss around with my personal mu in the morning or at anytime.. If I have to work too hard to make it work, it doesn't work for me.

  	You won't regret Flamboyante!


----------



## User38 (Apr 11, 2011)

off topic on off topic thread.. did anyone see the CD New ES quints.. on Cafemakeup.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I am slowly losing tile by tile for my new bathrooms.


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 11, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> off topic on off topic thread.. did anyone see the CD New ES quints.. on Cafemakeup..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Yes, they are definitely drool worthy!  I know, I should be doing more fun stuff to my house . . .


----------



## User38 (Apr 11, 2011)

Michelle.. I know.. it hurts so good.. lol.

  	that guy was a pygmy.. or a young boy of no more than 12


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 11, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Lou the man chair is for "petite men" imo.. lol.
> 
> Elegant.. did you get the OV yet? -- I was just using it now since I came in wo anything on my face (pool) -- it will look great for summer barer mu skin.
> And yes, I realized after I wrote that the RAmonnnnnnnnnnn was sick and in bed, that someone might think he was in my bed.. which he isn't and won't be.. most likely
> ...


	OMG - then I read this & the snorting out loud starts all over again - oh my side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	what the heck were we talking about...oh, OV - No  but I have my Sephora shopping cart loaded for the sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in a couple days. I'm getting a few.

  	Aghhh - shipping issues with Nordstroms! They didn't even know where it was...then called back & finally got a tracking # geesh.


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 11, 2011)

Who knew the whole man chair thing would inspire such hilarious jokes??  You are all cracking me up.

  	HG -- the pygmy comment -- I am going to die of laughter!

  	Elegant -- I hope Nordies gets their act together soon!


----------



## User38 (Apr 11, 2011)

@ pygmy man chair

  	ELegant.. I know if anyone can push Nordies around, it's you sista..


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 11, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> @ pygmy man chair
> 
> ELegant.. I know if anyone can push Nordies around, it's you sista..








You know it! Well, turns out that *THE* CEO Of Nordstrom's (corporate) assistant called me...then wants to call me back again so that I explain what has been happening to my orders to the head of shipping & someone else that I don't remember. It happened to me 3 times. I have a Nordies north & south of me & both did it to me


----------



## User38 (Apr 11, 2011)

err.. Elegant, just like I am on the Banned list on Chanel website.. you might be black listed on Nordies.. lol


----------



## User38 (Apr 11, 2011)

ok, spring is sprung pic up..

  	see it now or forever hold yer peace


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Apr 11, 2011)

Dang, elegant!! Go after them, get some vengeance for all of us scorned online shoppers. :lol:  HG, you look lovely!! Makes me wish the weather here wasn't so grey and NOT spring-like. :smash:


----------



## User38 (Apr 11, 2011)

ty Honey.. it's warm all year round where I am.. in fact, it's been a bit chilly..those are two baby royal palms in front of my house.


----------



## User38 (Apr 11, 2011)

dang.. not royals.. some other kind of big assed palms.. lolllllll

  	I have royals but they stand totally alone.. regal


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 11, 2011)

Very pretty HG -- love your dress!  You are hot as a blonde!!


----------



## User38 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you Michelle.. I just got the same text from the Rrrrrrrrrrramon.. he says I look HOT.. lmao.


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 11, 2011)

^^ He is an astute man!  You got it goin' on


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> I got my Shines this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Good to know you love them! They should give you the sample pack, there's Aventure so you could try. I wore Chance yesterday and I really like it. It's a cute pink I can wear without having to line my lips or top with any gloss. 

  	I've tried 3 of the colours in the sample pack and Liberte is final one. I will let you know when I have tried it, HG. It looks like a peachy orange.


----------



## Shypo (Apr 12, 2011)

I shopped my stash briefly this morning and discovered that I have LM City Pink and Lotus Pink Second Skin cheek colors....so needless to say, I'll be showing these some love soon.  I think City Pink was LE but it's still available on the LM site - it's a really pretty 'reddish' pink color - when I swatched it before I bought it I fell in love - it will be a great summer color for me!

  	I'm still seriously disturbed by that man chair - every time I think of it I giggle out loud -


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> I've tried 3 of the colours in the sample pack and Liberte is final one. I will let you know when I have tried it, HG. It looks like a peachy orange.


	I actually emailed Chanel to see if they could send me a sample pack.  Since I don't live anywhere near a Chanel counter, you think they could free up on a sample pack.  We'll see!
  	Have you liked all of the colors you have tried so far??


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 12, 2011)

LOL on the manchair - it is so disturbing & unbelievably hilarious to me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	HG - your pic was so hot last night that it burned up my laptop's wireless card while viewing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 either that or I have a really hot lap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	hubby is not finding it so funny this morning trying to figure out how to fix it


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 12, 2011)

C - what Lotus Pink like on & do you like it? Is it worth it?


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 12, 2011)

Michelle, hope they give it to you! I was very lucky, I went to the counter and asked for the blister sample without buying anything, and the SA gave it to me. Let's see, I've tried Monte Carlo, Aventure, Boy, Elise, Antigone, Rebelle, Flying Cloud and Chance, which I purchased. Love them, but I can probably live without Rebelle, Boy and Elise. Overall, I'm very impressed with the line. Didn't try Romance because I definitely want it!

  	I saw EL starfish bronzer swatch at karla. Beautiful, I think I need it! Very excited about Guerlain's summer collection too. Someone has put up a link with swatches at the guerlain thread. I know Dior is having a third bronzer this summer in Asia, but it looks so pale I think it's like a highlighter. It's the 2nd last pic here.
  	http://www.atouchofblusher.com/2011/03/dior-summer-2011-electric-tropics-makeup-collection.html

  	Not feeling Dior's but I like the rest. But I don't think I need so many bronzers, EL, Chanel, Guerlain... lol


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 12, 2011)

I also tried on Sari D'eau and love it.


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Michelle, hope they give it to you! I was very lucky, I went to the counter and asked for the blister sample without buying anything, and the SA gave it to me. Let's see, I've tried Monte Carlo, Aventure, Boy, Elise, Antigone, Rebelle, Flying Cloud and Chance, which I purchased. Love them, but I can probably live without Rebelle, Boy and Elise. Overall, I'm very impressed with the line. Didn't try Romance because I definitely want it!
> 
> I saw EL starfish bronzer swatch at karla. Beautiful, I think I need it! Very excited about Guerlain's summer collection too. Someone has put up a link with swatches at the guerlain thread. I know Dior is having a third bronzer this summer in Asia, but it looks so pale I think it's like a highlighter. It's the 2nd last pic here.
> http://www.atouchofblusher.com/2011/03/dior-summer-2011-electric-tropics-makeup-collection.html
> ...


	Fingers crossed that they'll send me the sample pack!  I know, I don't know why I think I need so many bronzers.  I think they just all look so summery!!  I was checking out the Laura Mercier bronzing duos on line and they are gorgeous, too.  Decisions, decisions . . .


----------



## katred (Apr 12, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> ok, spring is sprung pic up..
> 
> see it now or forever hold yer peace


	YOWZA! You are gorgeous! No wonder Rrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmooooooooonnnnnnnnn is so besotted!


----------



## Shypo (Apr 12, 2011)

Elegant, Lotus Pink is close to BB Maui in color, but Maui has the gold microshimmer that LP does not have.  LP has more of a 'sheen' than sparkle.  It's really very pretty, but maybe not a 'must-have'. 

  	I'm also considering picking up a LM palette for the few items of hers that I have.  I'm palette-possessed.

  	During my stash shopping I also dug out my Fafi Hipness and HK Fun and Games blushes.  And Tippy is one of my all-time faves.  Move over Pink Cult (though that one is still in my Top 3).


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 12, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Elegant, Lotus Pink is close to BB Maui in color, but Maui has the gold microshimmer that LP does not have.  LP has more of a 'sheen' than sparkle.  It's really very pretty, but maybe not a 'must-have'.
> 
> I'm also considering picking up a LM palette for the few items of hers that I have.  I'm palette-possessed.
> 
> During my stash shopping I also dug out my Fafi Hipness and HK Fun and Games blushes.  And Tippy is one of my all-time faves.  Move over Pink Cult (though that one is still in my Top 3).


	Thanks darling!

  	OHMY - I agree I Love ALL of those blushes too. Especially agree on Tippy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Heya, I posted pics & swatches of Sari d & Antigone in the Chanel ls thread


----------



## User38 (Apr 12, 2011)

Tippy is one of my loves.. I hoard it.. lol.

  	C! I have a palette fetish too.. I have MAC, BB, LM, Kryolan, and assorted misc brands which I throw into palettes.. I just find them so convenient and keep them in colour families with two light highlite colours in each.

  	katred.. ty... poor Rrrramon is almost on his death bed.. lol.  Just kidding, he says he is taking vitamin tonic.. lmao


----------



## User38 (Apr 12, 2011)

omg omg.. RATONAS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	26 pages of pure yakkin and non stop !!!


----------



## Shypo (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a backup of Tippy, but just one.  With all of the blushes I have, I seriously doubt I'll hit the pan on any of them!  But it's nice to have that assurance.....I was able to get a backup of Mighty Aphrodite when I least expected it, so that was a bonus as well!

  	I want to check out the Kryolan palettes - I was looking at La Femme blushes today based on Goss's reviews - but I passed ultimately.  I had recently purchased a couple of the Sleek palettes online, and wish we had those here.  I get so bored with some of the drugstore lines - I don't know why.  Maybe some new things will be coming up to change my mind......

  	I'm also awaiting the Dior Summer collection - I was aware that they're changing the eye shadow formula, and my connection is going to call me as soon as they come in so I can check them out.  And I'll have to see the bronzer in person before making a decision about it.  I ordered the Guerlain 00 Terracotta bronzer last week, so it should be here tomorrow.  Anxious to see if I'm going to like that one.  What is it with my bronzer obsession?  Is it contagious?

  	Those of you who haven't tried Canotier need to seriously check it out - I may actually get a backup of this when it gets low - it is beyond gorgeous!  I'm going to wear it tomorrow with Bleu Celeste eyes and an undetermined cheek.  And the IT Cosmetics pore-less powder, which I will be trying for the first time.  I got it to get the brush, but have heard good things about it as well.  We'll see.


----------



## User38 (Apr 12, 2011)

strangles C!.. just when I am getting over my od of RCshines.. she reccs Canotier
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I know it looks beautiful on Ingenue, I imagine her lips have pigmentation.. but I seriously don't like the look of no lip -- not nude, just nothing. nada. eww. not me at all.

  	I know what you mean about ever hitting pan, I will croak before I hit pan on anything.. lol.  ANd I am palette obsessed too.. my niece is busy depotting every weekend!!
  	I do have palettes of LF blushes, and ES.. and they are great -- wet or dry, fully pigmented -- of course they are basic and don't have the sophistication of Givenchy, Guerlain, CHanel or CD. ... but there are a few which have an ultrapearl which are ginormous -- don't know if they are in production still.. but those were way ahead of their time.

  	I have assembled a full Kryolan ES palette in all nudes -- from white, bone, to putty.. no darks.. it's an amazing palette if I say so myself.

  	back to my skin -- I have upped my nightly Retinoic Acid to .10 -- three weeks on .05 and my spots are reacting well -- now this is the first day of the higher vol and it's a bit stingy.. but .. oh yea it feels so good!


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 12, 2011)

All of Elegant's strippin' has got me inspired -- I am on project home improvement.  I am going to go through every single closet and drawer and get everything in perfect order.  (I'm a 'lil OCD)  I need to organize my makeup stash and everything else!!  I am also going to work on "finishing" all my rooms with the little touches.  Geez, how am I going to do this and keep up my makeup splurges??

  	I really wish Chanel would get the summer collex online so I can order . . .


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 12, 2011)

Michelle, that's funny. Right now, redoing the rooms is therapy for me. All the work pays off in the end. I have 2 walls left to strip in our son's old bedroom &then I can start painting & redecorating. I will cry when I get to the last wall that is the wall that has his drawings on it that were under the wallpaper   But he is happy that we're re doing it.  Then I am going to  be painting the bathroom...blah


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 12, 2011)

This site is  just is NOT working again! I get tired of the problems!


----------



## cutemiauw (Apr 12, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Elegant, did you see Liberte? I am kinda liking this colour.. just don't want to buy another expensive balm with the double C log... let me know pls


  	Went to local dept. store and swatched a couple of Shiseidos and Chanel... I like the color of Liberte as well but I'm still thinking about it since it looks so sheer on me. I see now why you ladies are so crazy about the Shiseido ones. They are so pigmented!! There's no Iron Maiden though. Must check it at another store. Also love the fact that Shiseido's are 4 euros cheaper than Chanel!


----------



## katred (Apr 12, 2011)

Passed by one of the local Chanel counters today and The Great Enabler decided to pay me back some money he owed me by buying me a lipstick. Picked out Baroque RC... Very different shade for me. He's always getting me to try things...


----------



## Almus (Apr 12, 2011)

Shypo said:


> I'm also awaiting the Dior Summer collection - I was aware that they're changing the eye shadow formula, and my connection is going to call me as soon as they come in so I can check them out.  And I'll have to see the bronzer in person before making a decision about it.  I ordered the Guerlain 00 Terracotta bronzer last week, so it should be here tomorrow.  Anxious to see if I'm going to like that one.  What is it with my bronzer obsession?  Is it contagious?


	It is!!! I am going on a recon mission this saturday to the Dior and Chanel counters around, cause I seriously need to check those bronzers out. I got the BB matte one in medium not long ago and I am doing a pretty good use out of it, so I feel comfortable spending some money on a new / different one cause I know I will be using it too!

  	Now going a bit OF, for the first time in months I am liking the sound of some MAC items. What do you think about Ever Hip l/s ladies? Does it worth to get it? I was not into make up last year when GMLOL was released.


----------



## Almus (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh oh oh, I forgot!

  	We may have found the perfect tiny cute apartment. Omg! I am visiting it this afternoon again, and we may take the decision to take it. I will do some pictures to show you. I am so exciteeeeed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	(is it normal that the first thing I thought when I first visited it, was "where should I put my make up in this place?")


----------



## bis (Apr 12, 2011)

Astrid, two days with Mavala is amazing. Another nice thing about the Shiseido is that Iron Maiden on me when it wears of looks like a stain, not like the RCS that just fade away.   katred, Baroque looks great from swatches, enjoy it


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 13, 2011)

Shypo said:


> I have a backup of Tippy, but just one.  With all of the blushes I have, I seriously doubt I'll hit the pan on any of them!  But it's nice to have that assurance.....I was able to get a backup of Mighty Aphrodite when I least expected it, so that was a bonus as well!
> 
> I want to check out the Kryolan palettes - I was looking at La Femme blushes today based on Goss's reviews - but I passed ultimately.  I had recently purchased a couple of the Sleek palettes online, and wish we had those here.  I get so bored with some of the drugstore lines - I don't know why.  Maybe some new things will be coming up to change my mind......
> 
> ...


	I want the Terracotta bronzer too. Can't wait to hear how you like it! This year I'm on a bronzer kick so I'm going to end up with quite a few. I only have an old shu uemura bronzer because I don't use bronzers a lot. 

  	I love Tippy too! Time to get it out and start using it again.


----------



## Shypo (Apr 13, 2011)

Almus - that's great!  I hope you get the apartment - I giggled when I saw your comment about where would you put your m/u!  A girl's gotta plan!!  I can't wait to see pictures!

  	Katred - Baroque is so pretty - I know it will look dynamite on you!

  	Michelle, good planning - sometimes all it takes is inspiration - and Elegant stripping is great inspiration for a number of things!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  	HG, I hear you on the 'nude' thing - Canotier ends up being a good 'nude' lip for me for summer days when I'm just wearing bronzer and mascara - but it is really pretty.  I have it on today though with some MAC liner - I forget which one - Buerre maybe.  It needs just a punch of liner with the face I have today.

  	I'll report back on the 00 bronzer - the weather here is quite blustery and not at all springy.....I'm anxious to get my spring stuff going and get a pedi, which I will try to do this weekend.  I'm ready for 'open' shoes!


----------



## cutemiauw (Apr 13, 2011)

Almus, happy to hear you found the apartment!! Hope you'll get it!!! *fingers crossed* Let us know 

   	Thanks! I would think Shiseido's would look better in the long run. I'm just wondering, is Iron Maiden and Flaunting It (from Peacocky) quite similar? The thing with me and purple lippies is I love it when I tried it in store, but it's so rarely get used...

  	I'm also thinking of checking out Bobbi Brown's rich lip color... oh man when did I become a lipstick addict


----------



## bis (Apr 13, 2011)

[quote name="Almus" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/750#post_2106671"]	Oh oh oh, I forgot!

	We may have found the perfect tiny cute apartment. Omg! I am visiting it this afternoon again, and we may take the decision to take it. I will do some pictures to show you. I am so exciteeeeed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




	(is it normal that the first thing I thought when I first visited it, was "where should I put my make up in this place?")
[/quote]  Congrats, that is great news  And makeup is easier to store than shoes    [quote name="cutemiauw" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/750#post_2106759"]
Almus, happy to hear you found the apartment!! Hope you'll get it!!! *fingers crossed* Let us know 
 
Thanks! I would think Shiseido's would look better in the long run. I'm just wondering, is Iron Maiden and Flaunting It (from Peacocky) quite similar? The thing with me and purple lippies is I love it when I tried it in store, but it's so rarely get used...
 
I'm also thinking of checking out Bobbi Brown's rich lip color... oh man when did I become a lipstick addict 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
 
[/quote]  BB Rich Lip colours are gorgeous and wear quite well. If  you are not pressed for time I can swatch Iron Maiden against Flaunting It when I am back home. From what I remember IM is more purple if that makes any sense?


----------



## cutemiauw (Apr 13, 2011)

^^ Birgit, no I'm not pressed for time... not that I would run to the store to get the lippies right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I'm imagining a dramatic version of running through the rain to get a lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - yes it's raining now over here!).
  	Swatch would be awesome! Thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## bis (Apr 13, 2011)

^^^ :lol: Like Lola rennt/runs, just for lipstick? I'd like to see the look on the faces of the Douglas SA :haha:  I'm sending some sun your way, I hope it makes it through


----------



## cutemiauw (Apr 13, 2011)

^^ Yeah, I'd come in dripping wet splashing around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Oh wait, I can't pull off sexy, so I'd be looking like a dog trying to get dry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  	Btw, Lola Rennt was the first German movie I saw .

  	The sun isn't here yet... probably going to take a couple more days


----------



## katred (Apr 13, 2011)

bis said:


> BB Rich Lip colours are gorgeous and wear quite well. If you are not pressed for time I can swatch Iron Maiden against Flaunting It when I am back home. From what I remember IM is more purple if that makes any sense?



 	It looks like we may not be getting the BB Rich Lip colours up here. The guy at the BB counter told me he hadn't heard of any new products launching...


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 13, 2011)

^^ Aw, that would be a bummer.  Maybe the guy at the counter just didn't know??  I can't tell you how many times I have spoken with a MUA who didn't know about the collections.  Hope you can get your hands on them.


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 13, 2011)

Finally Chanel has their summer collection up online.  I ordered the Bronze Rose and Pink Peony and Aurore glossimers.  I am loving the soft colors -- kinda the water color effect for summer.  Now I really need to be good for a while


----------



## User38 (Apr 13, 2011)

oh man Michelle.. I am banned from the site. lol.

  	where's C!.. I need to get this under control...


----------



## User38 (Apr 13, 2011)

watch the site crashes again


----------



## Eleentje (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm back!
  	Sorry I haven't been around much, since my return from the holiday, but I really couldn't find any motivation for anything, after my world has crumbled on me.
  	I hope I'll be able to get my makeup addict mojo back soon  I will then be definitely running to get myself some new lipsticks. I tried the Shiseido ones, and they're sooo pretty, but also so small?

  	I bought BB Rich Lip Colours during my trip in Sweet Nectar and Rose Blossom, and I am very pleased with their quality. Lipstick fades on me super quickly, normally, but this one stayed on for a good 4 hours! I had to pick them swatch unseen, because they were out of testers at Duty Free? I now kinda wish I went for Guava rather than Sweet Nectar.
  	I also got myself Must-Have from the new Dior Addict line (I wanted to pick up a few more colours, but really had to stop myself there!) and got a little card with what I believe is a sample of It Pink.
  	And last, but not least, I got myself Bonheur Coco Shine to start with. I really want to get myself Aventure and Boy, but will have to do with the samples for now.

  	Great news on moving in with your bf, Almus! Such exciting times are ahead of you  I am still to experience the joy of getting a place with your loved one and turning it in a love nest   One day, hopefully!

  	Hope you all are having a lovely evening. Your posts really made me smile!! I'm stealing that pic of man chair, even though its a size "small"


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 13, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> oh man Michelle.. I am banned from the site. lol.
> 
> where's C!.. I need to get this under control...


	LOL!  I only order from Chanel when they have the free ship -- I love the whole free tax/free shipping.  Thankfully all of my orders have been fine.  If they would have messed up my order like they did your Soho order -- I would have been ticked too!!


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 13, 2011)

Welcome back Elena!  I hope you had a wonderful holiday!  Sorry things are rough right now -- hope they get better soon.
  	Sounds like you have quite a few new lippies to play with -- so addicting, isn't it??  I still want Aventure, too -- but I'm going to hold off a bit since I just ordered from the Chanel summer collection (I need to take a breather lol)


----------



## User38 (Apr 13, 2011)

Almus.. congrats on the new apt.. that is so so hard to find, especially in Spain.. eek.  I lived there as a student/and later married student.. and sometimes it was difficult at best.. only the fact that I was happily in love made me overlook a lot of those days.. sigh.

  	Elena, welcome back!  your mu mojo never goes away it just goes dormant for a little and then comes roaring back.. missed you
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	C!.. if I just wear bronzer, mascara and a colour like Canotier, I look like the toe tag lady.. lol.

  	When I wear minimal mu, I always wear a bright lip.. it's just me -- and that's how Rrrrrrrramon fell in love with my red lips.. lol


----------



## Almus (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey Elena,

  	I am so sorry to hear you are going trough a rough time, I've been so busy these last two weeks, that those are fresh news for me to read. I hope you will feeling better soon, so I am sending as much positive thoughts as I can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I may take your word on Guava instead of Sweet Nectar: I had the same auto-debate inside my head the last time I went to the BB counter. I guess now it will make it easier to choose.

  	And finally, ¡the apartment is ours! We are going to sign some documents this afternoon and we will get the keys next monday-tuesday. Although we cannot "officially" live there till May 1st, we need to do some serious cleaning and get the furniture in ... Ikea .... there we go! Of course, I am a moron, and I totally to forgot to take some pictures because of the excitement yesterday evening, so I am planning to get them once it is clean, tidy and furnitured


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 14, 2011)

Congratulations on your appartment! i bet you can't wait to move in on May 1st!!


----------



## Shypo (Apr 14, 2011)

Almus!!  Congrats on getting the apartment!  I am SO happy for you!!  I cannot wait to see your photos!

  	HG - I hear you on the bright lip - most of my lipsticks are bright colored - it was so hard for me to get into the 'nude lip' thing, but finally did.  My comfort zone is a 'balanced' face as opposed to accentuating one thing or the other, but I'm trying to experiment in my advanced age.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have you squared away on the bronzers - I have many things from the collection on hold for myself so I can see them in person and decide.  I need to try to limit myself here for a bit......I'm picking everything up tomorrow night.

  	Elena, dear heart, I'm so glad you came back to visit with us - I'm so glad you saw the size small man chair and I hope it gave you a good laugh - I have certainly been getting a lot of laughing mileage out of it!!  Astrid, I still can't believe you have seen that in person!  It has made me laugh so hard I cry.

  	Michelle - I know you can't wait to get your goodies!  You'll have to let us know how you like them!

  	I too love the BB Rich Lip Colors - I love Guava, and Rose Blossom stays in my purse........

  	Elegant must be stripping for lippies again.......or maybe this time for bronzers........


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 14, 2011)

Almus -- have fun getting your apartment ready to go!  So exciting -- and always good to have another reason to shop!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 14, 2011)

^ I will be today!!! I did get rewarded for strippin yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	You must not have been to the summer thread  yet

  	I got BB Salmon yesterday with my Chanel order. Its really really pretty pink peach on.


  	Almus dear - how exciting for you! I wish you love & fun in your new adventure!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 14, 2011)

almus - congrats on signing your new apartment! Have fun shopping for the furniture!

  	elena - welcome back! Sorry that times are rough for you. Just believe that it will pass. *hugs*

  	I like to wear bold lips when I have minimal makeup on too. Makes me feel fierce.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 14, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Elena, dear heart, I'm so glad you came back to visit with us - *I'm so glad you saw the size small man chair and I hope it gave you a good laugh - I have certainly been getting a lot of laughing mileage out of it!!  Astrid, I still can't believe you have seen that in person!  It has made me laugh so hard I cry.*


 
	^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I missed that the first time around...size small LOL!

  	Elena dear - hugs! Glad you are here.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 14, 2011)

Any of you use Burt's Bees stuff? I started using the shampoo and conditioner recently and twice after I showered and washed my hair, a bee flew in from outside at kept twirling around me. lol so bees like Burt's bees scent?


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 14, 2011)

^^ LOL Guess so, maybe it is the honey scent?  I love their lip balms.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 14, 2011)

lol don't know. And I thought the scent is all right but isn't particularly nice, since there is no added fragrances. I should try their lip balms.


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 14, 2011)

I am taking my baby to Kindergarten Registration today!  I could cry.  She had to put on her favorite twirling dress (Now that is some serious twirling action).  I better go play with my new makeup to I don't get too sad that my little princess is getting big -- le sigh!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 14, 2011)

Michelle - That is so adorable! Are those little roses on her dress? I would twirl too. Aww, kindergarten


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yep, little red roses -- I found an online shop that sells vintage style dresses for girls


----------



## User38 (Apr 14, 2011)

Michelle, how adorable!  and what a perfect pic !!

  	just gorgeous -- enjoy


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you HG -- I am trying to enjoy every minute because it goes by too fast.  In the blink of an eye she will be trying to snag all of my Chanel makeup


----------



## Shypo (Apr 14, 2011)

Awwww...what a great pic Michelle!!!  That is just a great shot and made me smile!!  Oh, to have a little girl......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	We should all twirl now and again - it's good for the soul!!


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Cheryl -- we should all take time out to twirl!


----------



## Shypo (Apr 14, 2011)

Did anyone use their VIBCHIC code to order from Sephora today?  I ordered the LM blushs and a NARS duo.  Oh, and a Lancome Nu lipstick (the Rose Veil color).

  	Elegant, glad your strippin' was rewarded!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Salmon sounds pretty!

  	HG, I've been using my Clarins foundation samples - I think 110 (Honey) ends up being my perfect match.  I'm still liking the LM foundation too - I think it's the creaminess of that one that has me drawn in....


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 14, 2011)

Aww what a cutie pie!


----------



## User38 (Apr 14, 2011)

C!  I agree.. I love both of these foundations more than any others I have tried.. and there have been far too many.

  	LM for it's creaminess and finish -- it makes me look like porcelaine.. the good one, not old Hall pottery.. lol
  	Clarins for the day to day soft finish I like -- it's perfect for me too.

  	Torn between two loverssssssssssssssss

  	oh yea.. music nite at the Ratona house .. lol


----------



## User38 (Apr 14, 2011)

Michelle, I want her dress.. lol.

  	Actually I have a summer dress I got in Italy two years ago, and it has the little cherries on white, with pin tucking.. it somehow works better with the flying hair, which right now I don't have.. sigh.


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheryl -- I've heard great things about the LM foundations -- I obviously need to get with it!  I haven't used my Sephora code yet -- I need to figure out how much more stuff I can buy without seeing DH faint straight away LOL



  	HG -- Your dress sounds adorable -- I love a good vintage style summery dress!  I wish my hair would fly like that . . . but it is fine and blah.  I tried the extensions but they itch so much, they drove me nuts


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 14, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Did anyone use their VIBCHIC code to order from Sephora today?  I ordered the LM blushs and a NARS duo.  Oh, and a Lancome Nu lipstick (the Rose Veil color).
> 
> Elegant, glad your strippin' was rewarded!!
> 
> ...








 I got double strippin points!

  	Salmon is really pretty on. Its weird though, after wearing the Dior & Chanel lippies - all the other lipsticks seem dry.


----------



## User38 (Apr 14, 2011)

and they are dry Elegant.... we have been paying for the most exensive Petrolatum on earth
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with the use of the Addict/RC shines/Shiseido.. et. al..

  	so smoosh on


----------



## stv578 (Apr 14, 2011)

Michelle, I love that picture!  Is kindergarten all day?

  	In Ontario, kindergarten starts the year a child turns 4, they start "junior" kindergarten and the kids go either half days or alternate days and then a year of "senior" kindergarten.  But last year they started to switch some of the schools to full day every day, the plan being that eventually all the schools will have full time kindergarten.  Which I guess is good for working parents, but it's too much for the little one's imo.  When my son started he was still 3, and I cannot imagine him having gone every single day without any nap and he was forced to become self-sufficient at such a young age.  Luckily, my daughter was in the alternate day system this year and will be starting the full time program for senior kindergarten in September.  So ya, I'll be a little sad too.  Our babies are growing up.  

  	Oh, and we finally ordered some window coverings.  Oh my goodness how daunting!  I'm still a little uneasy with the whole thing, because I kept flip flopping with the colour choices, so I'm seriously hoping that I don't end up regretting what we ultimately picked.


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 14, 2011)

Nora -- Kindergarten will just be half day -- she'll start in August.  I can imagine the full day would be a long day for those little ones.  She just lost her first tooth today and now she seriously thinks she is hot stuff LOL.  Fun to see them grow up, but sad at the same time.

  	Yay for the new window coverings -- I'm sure it will all turn out amazing!  I am doing a few projects around the house (just small decorative things) and it's so fun to have a creative outlet.  I hope you love what you ordered


----------



## katred (Apr 14, 2011)

Michelle, that photo of your baby is so adorable! I'm sure she'll get along fine in kindergarten, now that she's got that big-girl missing-tooth look happening, she'll be the coolest thing there.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 14, 2011)

Michelle, your little girl is too cute! And her flying hair is glorious! I spot her tiny cute shoe at the bottom of the pic.  

  	I need some twirling today, with or without the twirling dress. 

  	Just saw the lancome summer collection pics. Another bronzer, looks so cute! And the nail polish looks like hot pink jelly!

  	http://www.makeup4all.com/lancome-bronze-azure-summer-2011-makeup-collection/


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 14, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Michelle, your little girl is too cute! And her flying hair is glorious! I spot her tiny cute shoe at the bottom of the pic.
> 
> I need some twirling today, with or without the twirling dress.


	Yes, her little silver ballet flats you can spy in the bottom of the pic   All of us need some serious twirling action!  I just seem to console myself with makeup . . . but I really should try the twirling!


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 14, 2011)

Quote:


Bonitinha said:


> I am taking my baby to Kindergarten Registration today!  I could cry.  She had to put on her favorite twirling dress (Now that is some serious twirling action).  I better go play with my new makeup to I don't get too sad that my little princess is getting big -- le sigh!


 

  	Oh my goodness how adorable. When my daughter was little probably between ages 2-6 she had to see how much a dress would twirl to decide if she liked it or not.  Actually at 22 she still likes dress that twirl. I guess some things never change.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2011)

Michelle your little girl looks like a darling twirling in her dress! so cute!


----------



## bis (Apr 15, 2011)

[quote name="cutemiauw" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/750#post_2106848"]	^^ Yeah, I'd come in dripping wet splashing around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Oh wait, I can't pull off sexy, so I'd be looking like a dog trying to get dry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
	Btw, Lola Rennt was the first German movie I saw .

	The sun isn't here yet... probably going to take a couple more days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/quote]  Still no sun?   [quote name="katred" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/750#post_2106873"]



It looks like we may not be getting the BB Rich Lip colours up here. The guy at the BB counter told me he hadn't heard of any new products launching... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/quote]  Weird, I am hoping that he was just his uninformed self and that you will get them nevertheless.   Elena :frenz: Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Shypo (Apr 15, 2011)

I used to love twirling dresses too - it's such a total girly-girl thing!  My parents were square dancers and I used to love the costumes - my mom was a hottie and looked like a short brunette Barbie (minus the boobage though) and always looked so fabulous when they went out dancing!  I loved those skirts with the crinolines (like my Barbie avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

  	Yes, I think a girl's gotta twirl.  Thanks so much for sharing that pic Michelle - such a feel-good reminder!!


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 15, 2011)

Shadowaddict -- that is adorable.  And I love that your grown up girl still loves the twirly dresses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	LMD84 -- Thank you -- I just thought that moment was too cute to not capture it!

  	Cheryl -- you're right -- your avatar has a fabulous twirling dress   That is cute that your mom was such a hottie on the dance floor -- love that


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 15, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> She just lost her first tooth today and now she seriously thinks she is hot stuff LOL.  Fun to see them grow up, but sad at the same time.


 
	You know Michelle - If I were her, I would put that tooth under the pillow & wish for Chanel - maybe a makeup fairy


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 15, 2011)

^^ Elegant, you are so cute -- LOVE the idea of a makeup fairy!  'Specially if she brought Chanel!


----------



## stv578 (Apr 15, 2011)

Michelle, how cute and bitter-sweet that she lost her first tooth!  Hope the tooth fairy spoiled her!

  	Ugh, I've been obsessing over our colour choices for the windows.  The installer guy will be coming by to do a "check" measure, so I don't think the order is in yet!  I may go by a store tonight to torture myself some more and have another look at our options.  It's just too much money to make a mistake on, lol!  The decision was to go with all white on rather large windows in our bedroom, or go with a pale taupe satin fabric, and the sheer panel behind it will remain white (So strips of a pale taupey colour on a white sheer sheet of fabric as a background).  We went with the taupe option, hubby felt it'd be too much white since the windows take up quite a bit of space.  Any thoughts?

  	MissQQ, a little twirling once in a while would probably be very uplifting!  I loved the episode of Friends when Pheobe when went running through the park with her arms flailing about like a kid!  It's so true, anytime I run after my kids and act silly, it feels so good! Although, I think the twirling may make me feel a little ill at my age!

  	Elegant, if you wanna discuss window coverings, message me!  We're only half way done, it's fun to exchange ideas.


----------



## Shypo (Apr 15, 2011)

Nora, the taupe sounds very pretty and elegant!  Try not to drive yourself too crazy - I'm sure you will love what you pick out!


----------



## stv578 (Apr 15, 2011)

I tried to thank you in my "mini" post after hitting the thumb, not sure what happened!

  	So thank you for your input.  Ultimately, that's what we decided too, that in terms of longevitiy, the taupe-ish colour (it's still very light) will look a little more refined and will suit more decor options in the future. I need to stop obsessing, lol!!!


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 15, 2011)

Nora -- I think the taupe will look great.  It is a neutral that will go with all colors -- so even if you change your colors, it will still look great!  I know, it is hard to decide with so many options . . .


----------



## User38 (Apr 15, 2011)

aww how cute.. she lost her first tooth ! That should get her a glossimer from the Tooth Fairy
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	nora.. taupe in mu and colours for the house look amazing and work with everything.. very classy and elegant.


----------



## Shypo (Apr 15, 2011)

GIRLS!!!  I saw all of the new Guerlain Automatique lip colors, and swatched them!!!  I also bought 2.  I'll post pics tomorrow - they're really pretty and have a nice texture, and rich pigment.  The only thing I had to swatch them on was a 'coated' thing I got from Sephora, so they look more sheer than they really are.  I'd say their texture is like BB's Rich Lip Color but with more 'slip', if that makes sense......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I also got my Chanel goodies, and a backup of Rose Platine - it is soooo gorgeous!  I skipped Pensee, but it is really pretty too.  Aurore is fab - I agree with Michelle - nobody does multi-color microshimmer like Chanel!!  And the duo is really really pretty.  The green is gorgeous.  As soon as I swatch the duo and quad I'll post.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Have a great evening ladies - I'm off to take care of my pup who had surgery yesterday - I'm her physical therapist.  She's doing really well, and actually putting weight on that leg.  They basically 'replaced' the tendon in her knee.  12 weeks of 'rehab'.  Yikes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And, my son leaves for Bermuda tomorrow morning at o'dark thirty, so we have to hit the hay.  AND he passed his Eagle scout Board of Review, so we're quite happy.  If I mentioned that before, my apologies.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	HG, your stuff will be on its way Monday!!!


----------



## User38 (Apr 15, 2011)

YAY
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C! 
  	Sounds like you had an exciting time.. I can't wait to see the swatches of the ls.  They do look gorgeous and G puts out glorious product.

  	Also glad you got the quad.. you really wanted it.  I wavered about it but I am doing some work with the gel/powder consistency now and am really into that.. so I don't need any more quads in my life at present.. I wish I had a big palette to put the jars in tho.. lol.

  	So glad your pup is getting better.. I am sure she will be just fine with you training her
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Thanks again for the stuff.. I will be gone on Monday.. and hope to check in sometime by the end of week, but sometimes it's hard to get wifi connectivity.. so I will see.  Some great new raw materials for mu use are in my near future.
  	Congrats on your boys trips and accomplishments.. that is so wonderful for you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I just ordered a NARS Carthage matte ls.. and that's it for me.. I think.. unless I seriously don't want a roof over my head.. lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 15, 2011)

Cheryl -- So fun about your purchases!  I can't wait to hear all of your reviews on everything.  Your poor pup -- hope she gets to feeling  better soon.  Good luck with your son's travels and awesome with the Eagle Scout award (I have 2 brothers that earned their Eagel -- quite the accomplishment!!)


----------



## katred (Apr 15, 2011)

Shypo, glad to know your puppy is doing OK again. 12 weeks is a long time, but if she's already getting around and putting some weight on the leg, then that seems like a good sign. 

  	My mother is currently recovering from hip replacement surgery. Unfortunately, she went out for a walk too soon and ended up getting bad blisters all over her swollen foot. Now they're infected and she's had to start taking antibiotics. I wish that we were in the same city so I could just chain her to a wall, because I have the feeling that her propensity to over-achievement may lead to further complications. Sigh. 

  	I'm looking forward to you lovely U.S. ladies giving your reviews on the new Rouge Automatiques. I can't wait to get my hands on them, personally. I saw Karla's swatches and I fell in love with about eight of them. Lucky they're permanent.


----------



## Almus (Apr 16, 2011)

So much information in one post Cheryl, hehe. Thank you so much for taking the time to do some swatching on the duo, I really appreciate it.
  	I hope your pup will be fully recover soon, cause although 12 weeks sounds crazy, sometimes it just seems a short time (even more when we talk about makeup collections here, hello fall collection?)
  	Congrats on your son's achievements!

  	Today my bf and I are doing our first trip to ikea to check some stuff in person and after he will take me out to get some present for me and after, we'll have dinner to pre-celebrate my birthday (which is tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Shypo (Apr 16, 2011)

Katred, I hope your mother starts feeling better - I'm sure she wants to prove to herself and others that she is still independent - I know the feeling of not being in the same city.  Hopefully it's just a minor setback and she'll be as good as new soon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Well, just saw all the kids off (his scout 'class' stayed here last night so they would all get to the meeting place on time - they're taking a limo to Boston to leave from there, hence the early hour).  I'll probably be comatose by lunchtime. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Oh - the other thing I got last night - for those of you who like bright lippies - was Lancome's Fever gloss in Electric Pink.  There's an ad in May's Vogue of Arlenis Sosa wearing it somewhat blotted down to just the shimmer - it is stunning!  I've never tried the fever glosses before, but they seem to have a nice texture - not too sticky.  I'm looking forward to playing with it! 





  	May's Allure also has a blurb about the new Chanel cream shadows.  Given my lack of luck with the MUFE variety, I'm not sure I can get behind these (or MAC's Big Bounce version) - but will wait and see.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Safe travels HG!!  Hope you have a wonderful time with the new raw materials!  Sounds awfully exciting!!


----------



## Shypo (Apr 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday Almus!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	Your celebration sounds fabulous, and what's more fun than shopping at IKEA?  I hope you find just the perfect things for your new abode!!  And let us know what bf gets for you - could new makeup be in your future?


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Happy birthday, Almus! I love IKEA like nobody's business, it's so fun to window shop there. :bigstar:


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 16, 2011)

Almus said:


> So much information in one post Cheryl, hehe. Thank you so much for taking the time to do some swatching on the duo, I really appreciate it.
> I hope your pup will be fully recover soon, cause although 12 weeks sounds crazy, sometimes it just seems a short time (even more when we talk about makeup collections here, hello fall collection?)
> Congrats on your son's achievements!
> 
> ...








 i hope you have a lovely time!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 16, 2011)

Almus - happy birthday! Have fun shopping!

  	Nora - don't worry about the colour. I think taupe is good as it is neutral. You will love it or grow to like it.

  	katred - hope your mum have a speedy recovery. 

  	HG - we will miss you here. Do check in here if you can. Safe travels! 

  	Cheryl - Can't wait to see your Guerlain's rouge automatique. I've looked at karla's swatches and shortlisted the pinks: Apres L'Ondee, Cherry Blossom and Bloom of Rose. The khaki duo has also jumped onto my list. Hope your dog recovers well. And congrats on your son's acheivement! You are a proud mum!  I've never tried Fever Gloss before too. I'm thinking of getting the hot pink one this summer.
  	http://www.makeup4all.com/lancome-bronze-azure-summer-2011-makeup-collection/


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 16, 2011)

Katred -- sorry to hear about your mom.  I hope she gets better soon and I hope you don't have to continue to worry.  I wish I could see the new Guerlain lippies in person also.  I actually have no idea of where the nearest counter by me would be -- but I may have to check into it for those lippies!

  	Almus -- have fun at Ikea!  Hope you find some great stuff.  And HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Have fun at your birthday dinner!!

  	Cheryl -- now I want to go look at the Fever glosses . . . 

  	HG -- Safe travels to you!


----------



## Shypo (Apr 16, 2011)

The 2 Guerlain colors I got are Apres L'ondee (I have no 'accent' key) and Shalimar.  AL (#100) is a really pretty dusty rose color that they categorize as 'beige'.  I love it on.  And Shalimar is a true blue bright pink with just a smidge of pearl. 




  	I would like to get one more, and I'm thinking of Bloom of Rose......MissQQ, we love the same things!! 





  	And I don't find the component fussy at all - it's actually kinda neat.  No cap to contend with, and the lipstick slides up easily enough, and there's no notch or anything you have to line up - just thumb it up, and thumb it down.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 16, 2011)

AL looks so pretty. Does Shalimar look anything like mac's Show Orchid? Now I'm actually quite excited to play with the mechanism.


----------



## Shypo (Apr 16, 2011)

^^  I don't think it's as bright or 'purple' as show orchid - definitely more yellow to the color - I'll try to dig mine out later and see if my lame camera can capture the color difference - it's giving me some problems today - the camera (in the viewfinder) isn't seeing the colors the way I do so maybe it's time for a different camera......

  	And I'm having major issues trying to edit posts today.....will the technical issues ever be resolved?


----------



## Almus (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank so much everyone!! I have a huge amount of my favourite ice cream waiting for me in the fridge for tomorrow's celebration (it is so hot in here that I decided to change the bday's cake for bday's ice cream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Ikea has been very fun and also tiring, we have written down every single measure, fabric and type of furniture we want, so now we just need to borrow my brother in law's van and go get everything.

  	C! Those lipsticks llok amazing! I haven't got the chance to check Guerlain's counter yet but I should give those a try!


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 16, 2011)

Very pretty lippies Cheryl!  Like I need a new addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Almus -- sounds like you are making some progress with the decorating.  Woot!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks, Cheryl.  Don't worry about taking the pic with Show Orchid, don't want to trouble you. My camera can't pick out purple, everything looks more blue. Do the lipsticks have the typical Guerlain lipstick and lipgloss scent? I don't particularly like that fruity smell. I whipped out my KissKiss lipstick in Rose Miami today. 

  	Almus - ice cream is yummy, I love ice creams! Have an awesome celebration!


----------



## katred (Apr 16, 2011)

Almus! Enjoy your day and your ice cream... All good wishes to you!

  	Thanks ladies for your well-wishes to my Mom. Her prognosis is actually very good, I just worry that she's her own worst enemy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	After wading through the terrifying threads of the NARS and Chanel Summer collections, as well as the upcoming Guerlain Summer with its horrifically expensive and beautiful Inca bronzer, I'm realising that I'm going to have to pace myself on the Rouge Automatiques... I'd love feedback from any who've seen them on which colours would be the best, for someone with pale colouring and who doesn't mind bold lips (although I don't mind tamer lips either, really...) The ones that have caught my eye from what I've seen so far are: 

  	Mitsouko (I really want this one only because Guerlain's Mitsouko is my favourite perfume ever)
  	Nahema
  	Coque d'Or
  	Liu
  	Samsara
  	Cherry Blossom
  	Rose Bengale
  	Guet-Apens

  	Surely, there are lots of dupes for these and I really don't need them, right?


----------



## bis (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Almus  :bouquet: Enjoy your party with icecream cake   Thanks for the feedback on the Rouge Aromatiques, at least the packaging is less bulky that the normal Guerlain packaging. Champs-Elysees would be my pick. I am still curious when they show up here and what I think of the colours then, but the great reviews they had on Temptalia and other sites sound too good to be true.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 17, 2011)

Enjoy your birthday and your ice cream Almus. Sounds yummy!!!


----------



## cutemiauw (Apr 17, 2011)

Almus, wish you a very 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , enjoy the ice cream and the warm weather . 

  	bis, the sun is finally here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Sorry I couldn't pop in and talk much in the forum lately. Suddenly we have some friend visiting us in Berlin... three different visits in three weeks. Exhausting but (hopefully) fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	Anyways, I should share this.. yesterday I feel like I got my first recognition as a MU addict (apart from participating here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I went to the store and the MUA there was like, "Hey are you coming here for Quite Cute? We don't sell it until Monday but you could take a pick and I'd set it aside for you. I'll also give you a special 15% discount because I know you very well."
  	I didn't actually plan on getting anything from Quite Cute... but how could I resist that offer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Also she said I could get other MAC stuff too with that discount... ohhhh


----------



## Almus (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you everyone!! The ice cream was indeed yummy and I got some very nice present, mostly clothes and a gorgeous leather bag! No MU for now, my mom says in that field, I got all my needs covered by myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






cutemiauw said:


> Anyways, I should share this.. yesterday I feel like I got my first recognition as a MU addict (apart from participating here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I have dreamt about that happening to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I will never be that lucky. The SA at the MAC counter in my city doesn't like me ... or anyone ...


----------



## Shypo (Apr 17, 2011)

MissQQ - no trouble at all - I pulled out a backup of SO that I have to show you a comparison - I think the pic picks the colors up pretty well.  I don't know what the old Guerlain's smelled like, so I'm not sure how fruity this is - there's a definite 'sweet' smell, but not an overpowering one.  It reminds me of something but I cannot think what.  Something from my childhood......so maybe it is a fruity-type smell......


----------



## Shypo (Apr 17, 2011)

Here are the Guerlain swatches as promised - see what I mean about how sheer they look?  They're not when swatch on your skin, but I think you can get an idea of the tone of the colors.  I just hope you can read the numbers - if not, they're in order by color family:

  	Pinks:  160 - 168
  	Beiges:  100 - 105
  	Corals:  140 - 143
  	Reds:  120-125

  	Katred, the corals are VERY orange - not even really what I would call coral.  But the reds are drool-worthy - all of them.  The Cherry Blossom and Bloom of Rose are pretty, but IMO are a little too 'little old lady' for me - maybe it's that I think they're too yellow.  On the right skintone they'd be fab, but they just came off as 'dated' on my skin.


----------



## bis (Apr 17, 2011)

^ Thanks a lot for the swatches Cheryl  You are the lipstick swatch queen :bouquet:  I think I'll wait until they show up here and then will give them a swatch.  Almus, great to hear you had a great day today. I know the argument about me not getting any makeup  What bag did you get?


----------



## cutemiauw (Apr 17, 2011)

Almus, that sounds like an awesome birthday! Glad you're having a great time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	For the record, the SA already knows me for two years now... And one time I met her in the supermarket nearby my place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But, yes, she's really nice! She totally made my day .  

  	Btw, this weekend will be our 7th wedding anniversary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. We didn't have any big plans (yet) but there's definitely fancy food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## katred (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks very much for the swatches and info Cheryl!!! I like Cherry Blossom less from the swatch- it looked very pretty on Temptalia, but I'm not sure it would work on me. I'm not really interested in anything that's going to make me look older or more dated... I don't need the help. So many of the shades look stunning, even on paper. I'd say that Coque d'Or, Liu, Samsara, Rose Bengale and Guet-Alpens still make my knees wobbly. The others I'll have to see... I'm really hoping that I don't like more of them when I see them in person. I just have to keep telling myself "they're permanent"...


----------



## Shypo (Apr 17, 2011)

I know the swatches aren't the greatest, and I highly advocate swatching for yourself if at all possible, or maybe using Karla's as a better guide.  As I have found with Chanel lipsticks, even though they swatch a certain color on my hand, on my lips it's a different story......

  	So please don't use my swatches to make any _decisions_ about color choices (not that you would anyway), but maybe they're helpful to determine an overall 'must check out' list before you are able to see them in-person -

  	Yes, Katred, I think the ones you've listed would look dynamite on you - I do have to point out that there is a 'semi-opacity' to these - for instance, the darkest red, 125 (Vega), looks insanely dark in the tube, but is a gorgeous color, even on my Casper-ness.  It's actually one I'm considering, along with Liu (122) and Guet-Apens (167).

  	So when I say 'pigmented', I mean that they have a lot of color vibrancy, but the texture is not completely opaque.

  	And yes, it's a good thing these are permanent - though I have to say I'm trying to hold out for the new velvets making their way here......


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the pics and swatches Cheryl!  Very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Astrid -- happy 7 yr. anniversary!!  Enjoy your yummy food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Almus -- glad you are enjoying your birthday!  Clothes and a purse are awesome gifts -- enjoy


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 17, 2011)

Great swatches Cheryl! Has anyone in this thread given the MAC Vibrancy Eye a try under your undereye concealer? That's how Live Chat told me to use it.  In my first try all it seemed to do was make my concealer harder to blend...made it drag during application and look more obvious when I was done. I sort of like the ingredients, but I'm a little worried about the supposed reducing puffiness part...hope that doesn't mean anything with astringent/drying action? I really don't want to be drying out my undereye area.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 17, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> Great swatches Cheryl! Has anyone in this thread given the MAC Vibrancy Eye a try under your undereye concealer? That's how Live Chat told me to use it.  In my first try all it seemed to do was make my concealer harder to blend...made it drag during application and look more obvious when I was done. I sort of like the ingredients, but I'm a little worried about the supposed reducing puffiness part...hope that doesn't mean anything with astringent/drying action? I really don't want to be drying out my undereye area.



 	Stupid me, I got a large sample of it - but I forgot to try it. I'll let you know. I agree though, I too have found that using anything under concealer does that drag or uneveness


----------



## katred (Apr 17, 2011)

Pretty please! I'm in favour of finding anything that works as an under-eye concealer. Anything that can conceal my dark circles belongs in a hall of fame somewhere!!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 17, 2011)

Quote:


Shypo said:


> GIRLS!!!  I saw all of the new Guerlain Automatique lip colors, and swatched them!!!  I also bought 2.  I'll post pics tomorrow - they're really pretty and have a nice texture, and rich pigment.  The only thing I had to swatch them on was a 'coated' thing I got from Sephora, so they look more sheer than they really are.  I'd say their texture is like BB's Rich Lip Color but with more 'slip', if that makes sense......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	That green sounds lovely. I adore greens.

  	Congrats to your son on his Eagle. My husband and his brothers are Eagle scouts.

  	As for getting up that early my 21 yr old nephew calls that "getting up at the crack of ass" , the universty has taught him well

  	Aw I hope your pup gets well soon, sounds like a lot of work for you. Of course we'll do anything for our furbabies.

  	Kate--I hope your mother feels better soon. I'm sure you are quite worried about her.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 18, 2011)

astrid - happy anniversary! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	cheryl - thanks for the comparison pic of show orchid and shalimar and all the swatches! I will swatch them at the counter when they are here.


----------



## Shypo (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Astrid!!  I hope you enjoyed your celebration and fancy food!  That's so great that your SA has noticed you for the makeup diva you are!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	ShadowAddict - that is so funny!  Yes, it's amazing the 'education' they get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!  A lot of my relatives are from Tennessee and Kentucky.....

  	Thank you everyone for the well wishes - Riley (the dog) is doing very well - she went after a squirrel the other day, much to my chagrine.......

  	Happy Monday everyone!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 18, 2011)

Good to hear Riley is well.  Love your new avatar. It announces that summer is here and I wish I'm at a beach right now... Whips out my Bondi Beach aqualumiere gloss.


----------



## Shypo (Apr 18, 2011)

Girls!!!  I scored the most adorable Baekgaard pink LEATHER tote for $40 at TJ Maxx today!!  I thought it was some sort of man-made material for that price - but the tag says the retail is $175 and there's a 'Genuine Leather' tag on the inside.......I was stunned.  It's so 'me' - and will be great as a carry-on tote for travel - will hold my laptop and a bunch of other stuff.





  	Man, I just love finding 'finds' there!!!


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 18, 2011)

Super cute Cheryl!  I love me a good bargain!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 18, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Girls!!!  I scored the most adorable Baekgaard pink LEATHER tote for $40 at TJ Maxx today!!  I thought it was some sort of man-made material for that price - but the tag says the retail is $175 and there's a 'Genuine Leather' tag on the inside.......I was stunned.  It's so 'me' - and will be great as a carry-on tote for travel - will hold my laptop and a bunch of other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	love it! and what a sweet deal!


----------



## cutemiauw (Apr 18, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Happy Anniversary Astrid!!  I hope you enjoyed your celebration and fancy food!  That's so great that your SA has noticed you for the makeup diva you are!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks Cheryl!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I'm quite glad about the makeup diva thing, but not sure my wallet is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Happy to hear your Riley is doing well too 

  	Happy Monday to you too! And to all the lovely Ratonas!


----------



## katred (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy anniversary Astrid!!!

  	And congratulations on the new bag, Shypo! Looks lovely! I'm amazed at how some people just seem to have a way of finding these deals... I wish there were someone who could teach me. And I'm glad to have good news of Riley. She's lucky that she has you guys as a family. 

  	I was talking to my Chanel MA this afternoon and I asked her about her blush- she's always got this glorious peachy glow about her. Turns out it's Espeigle, so now I'm coping with wanting that as well. I feel like I have lots of peachy blushes, but this one looks so amazing on her and she's close to the same skin tone as me... I seriously must not be allowed to go anywhere near that counter again for a long while.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 18, 2011)

Katred dear - I think ALL of us loved Espeigle blush or Beagle blush as it is fondly known here


----------



## katred (Apr 18, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> Katred dear - I think ALL of us loved Espeigle blush or Beagle blush as it is fondly known here



 	But... but... if I have lots of peach blushes... I don't *need* it, right??? Right???


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 18, 2011)

katred said:


> But... but... if I have lots of peach blushes... I don't *need* it, right??? Right???


	No, not at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you would never want a pretty glowy better than other peach blushes anyhow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	seriously, there is nothing like a gorgeous Chanel blush that blows all other blushes out of the water. They become part of your skin & radiate a natural within color. I think thats what you're seeing with your Chanel MA


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 18, 2011)

^^Agree --   It is a gorgeous peach blush that you absolutely need Katred!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 18, 2011)

what are these pictues of?


Shypo said:


> MissQQ - no trouble at all - I pulled out a backup of SO that I have to show you a comparison - I think the pic picks the colors up pretty well.  I don't know what the old Guerlain's smelled like, so I'm not sure how fruity this is - there's a definite 'sweet' smell, but not an overpowering one.  It reminds me of something but I cannot think what.  Something from my childhood......so maybe it is a fruity-type smell......


----------



## katred (Apr 18, 2011)

Sigh... OK, I can see that I'm going to have to go back in pursuit of this blush... It seriously does make her look radiant. When I asked her about it, I suspected that it was Espeigle, because of the perfect peachy tone. 



Bonitinha said:


> ^^Agree --   It is a gorgeous peach blush that you absolutely need Katred!!


----------



## Almus (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello everyone,

  	First things first: congrats on your anniversary Astrid! I hope I am not too late.

  	And I have to say I love your bag Cheryl! It has a pretty color for the incoming seasons. I returned my bag (the one I got for my bday) and I am going to look for another one with my mom, cause the one she got for me it's too "winter" style. I was going to keep it, but she said she also noticed it was not good for spring-summer and that she is happy to go out and do some more shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And ...

  	I got to run. Today I realized that my driving license has expired, so I'll spend most of my morning surrounded by documents in the traffic department =(


----------



## Almus (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh, and I knew I forgot somethings: Thank you so much for your comments on my birthday! I am so grateful I can be part of this amazing place!

  	Almus, proud to be and addicted, out of control!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 19, 2011)

your pink bag, cheryl!


----------



## Shypo (Apr 19, 2011)

^^  Thanks!  They also had it in a gorgeous turquoise, so I'm considering that (am I insane?  Yes) - I always love a good stylish laptop/tote bag - the brighter the better!!

  	PrettyPackages - that pic is a comparison of Guerlain Shalimar Rouge Automatique to MAC Show Orchid.....

  	BTW, I love the formula of the GRAs - they feel very good on, and the color is not over-the-top.  I have Shalimar on this morning, and it's the perfect pretty pink.  I may be checking out more of these.....

  	Katred, those of us with 'Beagle blush' here absolutely love it - you should give it a try - I don't think you would be disappointed.  It's like no other peachy blush I have -


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 19, 2011)

For you ladies who were asking about the Dior Aurora bronzer, Amy did a post:
  	http://cafemakeup.com/2011/04/dior-aurora-bronzer-makeup-look/

  	I love the effect -- so subtle and glowy!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 19, 2011)

^^ I saw her review too and I like the dior effect more than Guerlain. Before seeing her comparison, I was certain I would get terra inca and not Aurore but now I don't know. terra inca looks quite shimmery. 

  	cheryl - When I like a certain pair of shoes, top, or bags, I am always tempted to get it in other colours. I fear I will like the GFAs... lol. I don't need another lipstick addiction.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 19, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> For you ladies who were asking about the Dior Aurora bronzer, Amy did a post:
> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/04/dior-aurora-bronzer-makeup-look/
> 
> I love the effect -- so subtle and glowy!!


	Michelle - its Tuesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Did you see her swatch of Aventure? (I see where they called it aDventure too  her last set of swatches are more accurate.

  	I think I still like the Chanel bronzers on much better.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 19, 2011)

oh - I posted a pic from Vogue of the fall compact - you must read how much its gonna cost


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 19, 2011)

Elegant -- I am impatiently awaiting my delivery.  It usually gets to me late morning.  C'mon already 

  	Holy smokes with that Fall Chanel compact.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I love her swatch of Aventure (or Adventure -- lol)  I will definitely be picking that up at some point


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 19, 2011)

My box just came  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love the gorgeous white box it came in!  I put some pics of the bronzer and glossimers in the summer 2011 thread:


----------



## Shypo (Apr 19, 2011)

^^  YAY!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  What a beautiful box!!!  So glad you love your stuff!!


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Cheryl!  I really am loving this collection -- so fresh and pretty -- love


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 19, 2011)

Michelle - what a cool & pretty box! This is one of my favorite collections along with the shines.


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 19, 2011)

^^ I agree -- this collection is so soft and beautiful.  I could get used to getting a box like that delivered on a daily basis -- although my hubs would not be so thrilled!!


----------



## katred (Apr 19, 2011)

Aw... I want a pretty box! I think I am going to have to go back and get the "Beagle Blush". Although I was bad today and got myself another one of those wonderful Armani Eyes to Kill shadows.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 20, 2011)

did you guys ever get the sample pack when you contacted Chanel?


----------



## Shypo (Apr 20, 2011)

I swtiched up my 'lip plan' yesterday and wore Guerlain's Shalimar (the bright pink one) - whoa!!  Color color color!!!  The pigment in these things is crazy!  I had to blot it down - I looked like a clown!  No wonder my boss looked at me so weird when I put it on - I think I glowed in the dark!  Like the big lips on the Dairy Queen commercials but in pink!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BUT, the color is beautiful, and sheered down it's gorgeous!!  So you ladies looking at the brighter of these, beware -


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 20, 2011)

Shypo said:


> I swtiched up my 'lip plan' yesterday and wore Guerlain's Shalimar (the bright pink one) - whoa!!  Color color color!!!  The pigment in these things is crazy!  I had to blot it down - I looked like a clown!  No wonder my boss looked at me so weird when I put it on - I think I glowed in the dark!  Like the big lips on the Dairy Queen commercials but in pink!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Wow, crazy pigmentation.  Sounds like the colors are great.  I really wish I had a counter by me to try them out!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 20, 2011)

Michelle, what a beautiful box. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Shypo said:


> I swtiched up my 'lip plan' yesterday and wore Guerlain's Shalimar (the bright pink one) - whoa!!  Color color color!!!  The pigment in these things is crazy!  I had to blot it down - I looked like a clown!  No wonder my boss looked at me so weird when I put it on - I think I glowed in the dark!  Like the big lips on the Dairy Queen commercials but in pink!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Sounds like the reds will be gorgeous. AL is still top on my list.


----------



## Shypo (Apr 20, 2011)

I am going to try to snag a small sampe of the black Armani - I may cave and buy a couple - they are fabulous!!  They're the colors I wish MAC had done with the Solar Bits (cuz they're just like those IMO).

  	The Guerlain reds are superb - quite a selection of them too - MissQQ,  you would totally rock any of them!!

  	I went back to TJM this morning and got the turq bag - then I saw it in purple with green piping.....but I passed on that one.  They apparently bought a whole closeout of Baerkgaard stuff as they had a bunch of accessories too - wallets, cosmetic pouches, passport covers, change purses, luggage tags......I also bought a pretty yellow patent leather tote that's a bit like a satchel.  Still astonished that it's leather for that price, and so well-made.


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 20, 2011)

^^ I need to hit up my TJ Maxx.  We have the TJ Maxx Home Goods store here and they have darling home decor, too.  I always end up spending more than I need to!


----------



## bis (Apr 20, 2011)

[quote name="Shypo" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/870#post_2109672"]	I am going to try to snag a small sampe of the black Armani - I may cave and buy a couple - they are fabulous!!  They're the colors I wish MAC had done with the Solar Bits (cuz they're just like those IMO).

	The Guerlain reds are superb - quite a selection of them too - MissQQ,  you would totally rock any of them!!

	I went back to TJM this morning and got the turq bag - then I saw it in purple with green piping.....but I passed on that one.  They apparently bought a whole closeout of Baerkgaard stuff as they had a bunch of accessories too - wallets, cosmetic pouches, passport covers, change purses, luggage tags......I also bought a pretty yellow patent leather tote that's a bit like a satchel.  Still astonished that it's leather for that price, and so well-made.
[/quote]  After all your raves about the Armani eyeshadows I caved and got one, #4. When I tried it for the very first time I was super dissapointed: It applied unevenly, patchy and was a glittery mess. Very unhappy. A bit later I looked at it again and it was perfect. The colour was way darker on my lid than it was on my hand. So, I am mollified  Which brush are you using to apply them? And which other colours so far do you like?   I am not listening to your raves about the GRA (RA is already taken as abbrev ), pigmented and nice wear? Yes, please. But I have soo many lipsticks. Too many you could say.   Congrats on your new bags. Lucky I only love makeup and shoes, not bags as well


----------



## Shypo (Apr 20, 2011)

^^LOL!! 

  	OK, the Armani shadows - I love #2, which is the red one, and the lighter shades that are sort of taupey and mauvey (I don't have the numbers as they are samples as well).....the #2 is the bomb though - I have nothing else like it!  I use a smaller ProFaces brush that I have had forever - it's like the MAC small shadow brush but not as big or dense.  If I didn't have that, I would probably use a 239 a little damp.....they're not easy to work with, but I love the payoff.  As an alternative, I might use more of a concealer-type brush.  I have small eyes and need to use smaller brushes to keep things from getting everywhere.  I wish MAC would make a smaller 239....narrower.

  	The Guerlain Rouge Automatiques - yes, they are incredibly pigmented and have wonderful wear - almost leave a type of stain behind.  And they feel good on.  But I am limiting myself to just 2 of them.....

  	You're lucky you stick to makeup and shoes - I have all of the vices I'm afraid........


----------



## bis (Apr 20, 2011)

^^ Oh no, you had to mention the magic M word (mauve). I'll play a bit more with my #4 Armani and then see if I can get it to apply a bit easier. When I tried it I used a MAC 242 brush, but maybe it needs something fluffier.  Is the MAC 231 what you are looking for? It's a synthetic brush, so probably more like a small 242, but my MA always raves about this brush.  That the GRA leave a stain makes me even more interested in them. Great wear time and they wear off evenly, I am sold.   Let's drink to vices, the more the better :cheers:


----------



## Shypo (Apr 20, 2011)

^^  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The 231 might work - I don't have that one - and I should have said the small 'fluff' brush by MAC - I think the number is 213.  I can't seem to find mine......but that one would work. I've never found another one like this Profaces one I have and Profaces doesn't sell brushes anymore, unfortunately.  I should try to find my 213 to see if it would be a good substitute.....

  	Birgit, the mauvey one is #8 and called Champagne....there's also a more purple-y one that I believe is #3......I wish my camera would capture the color right, but it just won't.  Number 7, Sweet Fire, is also gorgeous and next on my list.  Here are Karla's swatches -

http://karlasugar.net/2011/03/armani-eyes-to-kill-intense/

  	I too am wondering what verbage Elegant saw that leads her to believe T is checking our threads before posting.......


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 20, 2011)

Did I hear vices.....yeah....I don't have any 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	but I will drink to that.....tonight


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 20, 2011)

Baerkgaard :::;;;;;;;'''''';llllkkjj,,,   is this a pretty good brand?  I've never heard of them.  But you al have me wanting to run out to my local TJMX's. LOL


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 20, 2011)

Prettypackages said:


> did you guys ever get the sample pack when you contacted Chanel?



 	I just got a mailer from Nordstrom all about the Shines with a little card you're supposed to bring to the counter to get the sample pack. So I guess that's why they're not being so loose with them. With the Rouge cocos Chanel.com offered the sample card as one of the samples you could choose during checkout. So far they haven't done that with the Shines, but maybe later on they might?


----------



## Shypo (Apr 20, 2011)

I got that card yesterday as well - I guess they figure if you get into the store it will be hard to resist them......

  	Winthrop, I'm like you - the RCS (and for me, Dior) formulas are spoiling me!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 20, 2011)

HOLY COW peeps - I just received this as a gift from Nordstroms (plus they sent me that lovely floral bouquet) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I cried!!! 





  	Thats like almost $500 worth of product - insane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	plus, The lady who is head of all of Nordstrom beauty invited me to be her guest for the Spring Trend event 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am shocked - maybe for the first time ever - speechless.

  	Many Thanks to Nordstom!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh, & then I got a call from my very cool Chanel lady at Saks ( answering machine) to tell me about Saks Friends & Family sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so does that mean I could have bought all the shines & summer items at a discount!?


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 20, 2011)

How exciting Elegant!!  What a nice gift!!  You'll have to tell us all about the event!  So happy for you


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 20, 2011)

OMG elegant! That is AMAZING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy it all, and yes, you will have to tell us all about the event!

  	On a more mundane note...has anybody tried Bobbi Brown's Extra Eye Repair Cream? I'm wondering if it's worth trying or not. It gets fairly good reviews on MUA.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey ladies, I don't know where to post this, but I need opinions on this bag. I am having some serious buyers remorse. LOL  I have one day before I can return it.

http://www.fashionfuss.com/kate-spa.../kate-spade-upstate-spence-leather-satchel-2/


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 20, 2011)

Prettypackages said:


> Hey ladies, I don't know where to post this, but I need opinions on this bag. I am having some serious buyers remorse. LOL  I have one day before I can return it.
> 
> http://www.fashionfuss.com/kate-spa.../kate-spade-upstate-spence-leather-satchel-2/


	I think it is very Business chic. I love Kate Spade! I have a few of her shoes & bags but I don't really carry the bags much any more.

  	If you are having serious buyers remorse then maybe you would feel much better if you returned it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 20, 2011)

WOW! Elegant one... that is AWESOME!!  How long would you say you've been shopping there? (nordstrom)


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 20, 2011)

A few years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they have been incredible I must say


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 20, 2011)

THanks, I think that was the problem, it was business chic.    I haven't been working and couldn't figure out a place to wear it.  Now that I've gotten this new job, I can use it as an every day bag.  I have a Kate Spade bag that is 10 years old and I don't wear it anymore either.  I had a plain and simple coach hobo that got stolen last year and that was my everyday, I'm too lazy to change bag. LOL 

  	I just might return it and see how I feel then.  I fit is calling my name, I'll just go back and get it.  I know... I know that is bad. 


elegant-one said:


> I think it is very Business chic. I love Kate Spade! I have a few of her shoes & bags but I don't really carry the bags much any more.
> If you are having serious buyers remorse then maybe you would feel much better if you returned it.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 20, 2011)

No, I think thats fine if you didn't use the bag. Better to return & buy back later than live with regret.  Thats just awful that your Coach bag got stolen!!! Shame on those people. My KS bags are years older too. Her fun bags are quite charming. Her shoes look nice but stink because they are terribly uncomfortable. I carry a Furla bag that I cannot part with because I love the style & my phone & other junk fits in it so perfectly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just never get tired of it.


----------



## katred (Apr 20, 2011)

bis said:


> Let's drink to vices, the more the better


	I got #2 (Lust Red) and a second one which I thought was #12, but which looks nothing like Karla's swatch. Based on her swatches, I'd say it's #4, Pulp Fiction. It's a gorgeous grey with a pink sheen and I've never seen anything like either of them. They are thick with shimmer, but, strangely, I don't find they look overly frosty on my lids- less than a regular frost shadow. I've actually been using a lip brush to apply them and building up the coverage. I honestly think you could smudge them on with your fingers and even them out quickly with a brush if you wanted to. They truly do not budge once they're set. 

  	Here's to vice!


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi just getting caught up.

  	Shypo-- I love your bag and you can't beat that price. I haven't been to TJ Maxx in a while. It is definitely hit or miss there. I got a great leather tote/bag there last year that is perfect to use as a carry on. It isn't too large but yet holds all I need that I do not want to put in a checked bag. 

  	Elegant--What a super gift. They sent you some great goodies. I love Nordies but for now I still have to shop online or when I am out of town. We are getting one that is to open spring of 2012. I absolutely love their shoe department.

  	I guess I am now going to have to check out that "Beagle Blush " since it like no other peach blush.


----------



## bis (Apr 20, 2011)

Elegant, that's a really nice present Nordstrom gave you. I hope it makes up a bit for the crazy lady that was following you around?  Katred, thanks for the recommendations for the Armani EtK. I will try some more different brushes. Application was not so great, but the result was just wow


----------



## katred (Apr 20, 2011)

Elegant- I love your gift! Seems like they're doing their best to make everything up to you. For my part, I am going to think that all the insane shipping charges they have for Canada were used to pay for your gift, which makes me feel better about them.


----------



## mrslid (Apr 21, 2011)

WOW WOW WOW WOW Elegant!!! That is amazing!!!! I would absolutely cry as well. How lovely that they appreciate their customers so much. If they only knew how much you ordered online LOL!!! Now you're going to feel guilty when you order somewhere else LOL I already experience that with my SA because she is so generous with samples and shipping stuff to me for free


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 21, 2011)

Elegant just popping in to say the gift they gave you is amazing! That shows how much of a valued customer you are - absolutely lovely!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 21, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> HOLY COW peeps - I just received this as a gift from Nordstroms (plus they sent me that lovely floral bouquet)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Wow, beatuiful gift! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What gloss is that? Equinoxe? And what is the Precision bottle? Please give us review of that and the Ultra correction lift cream when you have tried them.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 21, 2011)

I love Furla too...
  	Yeah that night was horrible.  I was at club, keys were in my purse, phone locked in my car.  The only thing I had on me was my cash and ID.   Thank God one of my guy friends, who is like my brother, drove me home.  I was a 1/2hr out of his way too.  (I CAN'T WAIT TO MOVE)   I also had my BRAND NEW Bobbi Brown makeup, a MAC gloss and lipstick, and my SE 187 brush in there.  I was so pissed, I was like you could've taken the purse and wallet and left me everything else, especially my keys.  



elegant-one said:


> No, I think thats fine if you didn't use the bag. Better to return & buy back later than live with regret.  Thats just awful that your Coach bag got stolen!!! Shame on those people. My KS bags are years older too. Her fun bags are quite charming. Her shoes look nice but stink because they are terribly uncomfortable. I carry a Furla bag that I cannot part with because I love the style & my phone & other junk fits in it so perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  the more I look at it, the more I love it. I just wish it was a cross body.  I like to be totally hands free.  THe bone/taupe  (oyster) color I got is perfect for this time of year.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 21, 2011)

I am still amazed at your gift! WOWOWOWOWOWOW


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 21, 2011)

I know - its REALLY crazy right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Katred - yeah, may be - thats really funny
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	MissQQ - It is Blizzard 19 - which is a really pretty icy slight plum mauve. The other tall dark bottle is the large Ultra Correction Lift (150.00) face day cream, which I have only been using samples of but LOVE it. The short square dark container is the Ultra Correction Lift Lip Plump Anti-Wrinkle & Contour (85.00), Chanel No. 5  & Coco Mademoiselle each 3.4 fl. oz. $90.00 each 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I just tried the UCL lip plump & I must say that it is pretty dreamy! In fact, my lips were slightly plumper, very moisturized & so smooth that the lipstick went on incredibly smooth & actually lasted longer. To me, it even seemed that the ls color was even truer - because sometimes my very pigmented lips can change the color a bit or lighter colors may not show up as light, but this certainly made a difference imo. This product will definitely stay in my arsenal!


----------



## Almus (Apr 21, 2011)

Elegant, those items are just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so good to know that they care so much about an excellent client =D

  	Prettypackages, I love the last pic of the bag you posted: I love the color, the shape and I believe, the size (I imagine it not so small). But well, I am not an objective person, I do love almost every bag!

  	Ladies, I've cleaning all day long the new apartment, including the windows (which were uncleaned for months I believe). The only problem is that later this afternoon, it has starting raining ... heavily!! I was staring out of my bedroom window with two huge tears on my eyes, lol. I guess I will have to re-clean them again tomorrow. On the other hand, on monday we will start moving in so I am super excited as well as super tired.

  	Unfortunately, when I got home I have read in an spanish forum that MAC's Fashion Flower is not coming to Spain (I still don't understand why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so I may have to ask a CP for the only two things I wanted to get from this collection. It could have been SurfBaby the one not coming! I don't want anything from that one =D


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 21, 2011)

Winthrop - I was thinking that you also had the other lip cream which is in the clear square container. The darker one says plumping - both kind of say similar things. I think the dark container lift one is nicer. I didn't notice much difference in my lips with the other one. This one I do.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 21, 2011)

LOL, thank you Almus.  I didn't get the Chocolate brown though , I guess that is what happens when you buy it in an outlet mall. ;-)   I'm warming up to it.  I think I didn't like it b/c I am stuck on crossbody's and totes right now.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 21, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> Winthrop - I was thinking that you also had the other lip cream which is in the clear square container. The darker one says plumping - both kind of say similar things. I think the dark container lift one is nicer. I didn't notice much difference in my lips with the other one. This one I do.


	Yes, I do have the other one and sadly my $12 Caudalie lip balm does more for me. But that's ok, the Shines are better than either of those 2 for my lips. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	I'll have to see if I can get a sample of the dark container Chanel sometime. I like what you said about  ls color being truer ... MAC's Prep + Prime Lip helps me with that too.


----------



## User38 (Apr 21, 2011)

Elegant.. what a lovely gift from Nordies.. !!  enjoy !

  	who's bag is that? it is lovely.

  	I am still travelling and stopping in to say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to all my Ratonas.. miss you all !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .. life is so uncomplicated on Specktra!! not like reality at all.. lol.

  	someone mentioned crossbody's.. I have amassed about 6 so far.. lol -- since last year in Italy, I have two Vuittons, three Kors, and one gorgeous one from Longchamp's (love Longchamps) !!

  	have a lovely weekend ladies..


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 21, 2011)

^^Oh I love Kors. I have a black leather satchel I purchased a few years ago, great quality. It is a great winter bag.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Apr 21, 2011)

My current everyday purse is a Kors too! Absolutely love it, looks great with light summer linens and neutrals. It's the Michael Kors Hamilton bag.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 22, 2011)

I love MK bags too! Saks has an adorable crossbody one that I've been eyeing  I have a great black MK crossbody one too.

  	HG - wishing you fun!!! If you love Longchamp bags - you should check out- bagshop.com - (the actual store is where Hilary Clinton shops  ) they have great bags & free shipping.The owners are SUPER nice.
  	Miss you too! I need chuckles girl


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 22, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Elegant.. what a lovely gift from Nordies.. !!  enjoy !
> 
> who's bag is that? it is lovely.
> 
> ...


	Hello! Yeah life is idyllic on Specktra. Reality is brutal lol... I don't have any Longchamp but it is popular here. Do you find it difficult to fish out the things you want from the bag, especially the bigger one? I wish we have Kors here, his designs are great. You have a good weekend too.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 22, 2011)

I love love love the smell of all of the Hydramax products - heavenly.

  	You're right about that white film! I am happy to say that my lips are still very soft today. That product definitely made a noticeable difference. But yeah, the down side is the price.



Miss QQ said:


> I got a tiny sample of Blizzard before lol, nothing compared to a full sized. Thanks for your review on the UCL lip plump. I almost bought it the other time when I was picking up Chance RCS but it is quite pricey. I have the Hydramax lip balm which I use as a night time lip balm and it smells lovely. The SA recommended the UCL to me, saying it can smooth and moisturize like you said, and it leaves a white film. I think that's why it makes the ls colour truer for you.


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 22, 2011)

Now am I in the mood to go get some fabulous bags after all of this handbag talk! 

  	HG -- you are right.  Love the life on Specktra -- such a fun break from reality.  Ugggh, after my day yesterday, I def need a break!

  	Hope all of you lovelies have a great weekend


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 22, 2011)

^^ Share with us if you get any handbags.  Hope you are better today.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok, I thought I replied to HerGreyness...

  	That bag is Kate Spade Upstate Spence. And I need your job.  (are you travelling for work?)

	Elegant, I'm trying to figure out how much more I need to spend at NOrdies, to become a valued customer like you. LOL

  	I love cross body bags, I am currently looking for the Cole Haan Hyde Park messenger.  I found it at the outlet (called) for $120
  	I absolutely love cross body bags.

  	I like MK too, I see him a lot at TJMX too.  

  	What is a good bag to carry in the rain?  It is pouring here.


  	I'm going to have to try that Claudilie stuff, just b/c it is $12. LOL  I'm currently testing out their vinoperfect serum on my hyperpigmentation spots.


----------



## Shypo (Apr 22, 2011)

I went to another TJM yesterday and found yet another cache of the Baerkgaard stuff - I had heard of them before, but didn't know what they were about....anyway, I got a melon-colored north-south patent leather (not PVC!) tote for $14.99.  And another tote that I'm probably going to give to my neice - it's a north-south 'snow leopard' animal print trimmed in a pretty Barbie-type pink (tastefully done) - it was also $14.99.  I thought it was going to be the same $39.99 as the others I bought, so when I saw the $14.99 price tag I nearly fell over.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I went back today to my local TJM while my husband went to the cleaners, and everything they had the other day was GONE, except for a few accessory odds and ends.  People snapped them up like crazy.

  	I love cross-bodies too - I have a few B. Makowsky ones that I've collected over the years, but they're really sort of heavy.  Cute, but heavy.  I also have a couple of Tignanello, which are quite soft and extremely lightweight and functional.  Plus TJM gets a lot of them in all the time.  I don't often see MK at TJM - once in a great while.  Must be the part of the country I'm in.

  	Hope everyone has a great weekend - Happy Passover and Happy Easter!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm going to Tjmx today.  Hopefully my neighbors don't know abuot this bag. LOL  A pink tote would be perfect for my mom for Mother's day. 
  	I didn't know this brand or anything about them.  I didn't realize they were based out of Indiana, and bought by Vera Bradley in 07, but she closed the line January 11.  So maybe that is why we are seeing all of this stuff?


----------



## katred (Apr 22, 2011)

Sorry if this amounts to spam, but I thought I'd plug a friend of mine's handbags... Unfortunately mostly out of my price range, but super high-end and beautiful. She imports her accessories (clasps, bindings, etc.) from Italy and gets skins from everywhere, it seems. She used to work as a designer for Marks & Spencer, as well as some other retailers and struck out on her own... Anyway, have a look, I promise you won't be disappointed with the quality...

  	http://www.morrisb.com/


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 23, 2011)

katred said:


> Sorry if this amounts to spam, but I thought I'd plug a friend of mine's handbags... Unfortunately mostly out of my price range, but super high-end and beautiful. She imports her accessories (clasps, bindings, etc.) from Italy and gets skins from everywhere, it seems. She used to work as a designer for Marks & Spencer, as well as some other retailers and struck out on her own... Anyway, have a look, I promise you won't be disappointed with the quality...
> 
> http://www.morrisb.com/


	oh wow! that's really cool. the belt bags are so cute! and Marks and Spencer is really popular in the UK so she obviously has talent to have worked for them! good luck to her!


----------



## Shypo (Apr 23, 2011)

Katred, those bags are gorgeous!!  I wish she sold them in the US!  The leathers and workmanship look divine - she is truly talented!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 23, 2011)

I love the Emma and the Maxima.


----------



## mrslid (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Easter girls!!!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Easter!


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 24, 2011)

Hope everyone is enjoying their Easter!  We just got back from church and will be going over to my mom's for dinner.  I sported my Chanel Rose Bronze again today and wore Chance Coco Shine over MAC A Rose Romance -- loved that combo.  Now to stay away from all of my girls' Easter Candy . . .


----------



## Shypo (Apr 24, 2011)

'Hoppy' Easter everyone!  Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## Almus (Apr 24, 2011)

Tomorrow, my vacations start!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Easter everyone! Have a great vacation Almus!


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 24, 2011)

Prettypackages said:


> Elegant, I'm trying to figure out how much more I need to spend at NOrdies, to become a valued customer like you. LOL
> I love cross body bags, I am currently looking for the Cole Haan Hyde Park messenger.  I found it at the outlet (called) for $120
> I absolutely love cross body bags.
> 
> ...


 
  	WOW!  I've never seen a MK at TJMX. That would definitely be a find.

  	Katred--I love that Emma bag.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 25, 2011)

Shadow Addict, so far, it has been the studded ones.  I passed up on one too.


----------



## User38 (Apr 25, 2011)

I missed saying Happy Easter.. I trust you all had a great Easter and that the Bunny brought you lots of goodies in various colours.. lol.

  	Pretty.. I was not sure who's purse was being shown.. and this doesn't require a response.  To answer your q.. I am travelling for work/ and not have been detoured due a death in my family.. so, yes it's work and some sad news too.. I will soon be off on the last leg of my trip to the far south cone of South America.. and no, you don't want my job -- you never really rest. It just sounds like a lot of fun.. lol.

  	I want you all to get Antigone.. omg omg. omg.. I am in lust with this colour and I grabbed the only ONE in stock.. I will be on an Antigone hunt from here on.

  	big hugs to all,


----------



## User38 (Apr 25, 2011)

katred.. gorgeous bags.. quality like my Tod's.. love it... does she sell online only?

  	anyway, you look gorgeous as always..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	gotta run.. it's dinner time here !!


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 25, 2011)

HG-- sorry to hear the sad news of your family member. You'll be in our thoughts. Hopefully the rest of your trip will go well.


----------



## Almus (Apr 25, 2011)

I join shadowaddict in sending my condolences HG and wishing you'll be back soon from your trip. Miss ya!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 26, 2011)

HG - condolences to you too.


----------



## User38 (Apr 26, 2011)

thank you very much msqqq, Almus, eyeshadowaddictedone -- my aunt has been ill for sometime now and I find peace and comfort that she is not suffering anymore.

  	msqqq.. I went to a local mall with my niece and we found that they had just received a shipment of the Chanel Shines and part of the summer collex... they were VIRGIN testers.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so I actually tried all of them on my lips -- which I know for a fact is the great differential in whether something works or not and I have a whole trunk full of stuff which didn't work on my lips lol.

  	Today I am getting a mu demo from a visiting Chanel artist (did not give me name) and he will do all my mu for free .. I am so excited cause I never have the time or the temperament to have someone fiddling around on my face... I will of course buy another RC shine amongst other things.

  	have a great day everyone!  I have  a free day today and will try to free up my mind so that tomorrow's long trip is less unpleasant.


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 26, 2011)

HG -- so sorry for the loss of your aunt.  I'm so glad she isn't suffering and that you are at peace about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Isn't it exciting when you get untouched testers??  I hope you love your Chanel makeup demo and we need all of the details!


----------



## bis (Apr 26, 2011)

My condolences HG, so sorry to hear about your aunt.


----------



## mrslid (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about your aunt HG. I'm sure she is in a better place now.

  	Can't wait to hear how your makeover goes. Ooohhh how I would love a makeover and to play with fresh testers!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 26, 2011)

I got the LMdB concealer today & Misia shine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	So far I really like the concealer! Its a medium coverage with this beautiful light diffusing look. The color is perfect!!! The feel is wonderful. Imo its better than CDP concealer. CDP may have a tad more coverage, but the silky soft texture of the LMdB is amazing. We'll see how it wears throughout the day....while I paint away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	HG - I HAVE to know ALL about your Chanel mu makeover. So sorry to hear about your Aunt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hi to all the rest of you peeps!


----------



## RedVelvetX (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry about your aunt HG, hope the rest of your week goes easier. Enjoy the makeover!

  	I'm thinking if I should get some shines with the saks 10% off beauty promotion right now..


----------



## bis (Apr 26, 2011)

Astrid, sorry, finally the swatches I promised  Took longer because I could not find my Flaunting It and then I was swamped. But here they are, hope they are helpful. Btw, I think the difference on the lips is even more obvious, at least on me.


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 26, 2011)

Cheryl -- I am so jealous of all the fabulous find you have been spotting!  I really need to get to TJ Maax!  Hopefully this week.  I have been adding different decor to my kitchen and girls rooms.  I need to go to the Home Goods store to find more stuff!

  	Elegant -- you are still getting more Shines -- I love it!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have been applying the Shines over my regular lipstick so they feel more like balm!  We are so spoiled now.

  	Bis -- pretty colors -- love Iron Maiden


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 26, 2011)

^^ Have fun decorating! Pleased to hear the RCS work well over other lipsticks. I've been trying the a few times and like the effect too. 

  	elegnat - Enjoy your new goodies. Misia looks very pretty. 

  	HG - Yes it feels so special to be the first to try the new testers! Enjoy your makeover. Tell us what the artist did and what you purchased.  I only went for a proper makeover once with Dior because I too don't have the patience and feel weird about people doing my face.


----------



## bis (Apr 26, 2011)

[quote name="Bonitinha" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/930#post_2112027"]	Cheryl -- I am so jealous of all the fabulous find you have been spotting!  I really need to get to TJ Maax!  Hopefully this week.  I have been adding different decor to my kitchen and girls rooms.  I need to go to the Home Goods store to find more stuff!

	Elegant -- you are still getting more Shines -- I love it!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I have been applying the Shines over my regular lipstick so they feel more like balm!  We are so spoiled now.

	Bis -- pretty colors -- love Iron Maiden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/quote]  It's a really great colour, thanks to HG for the tip. To be honest I mostly got it for the name  And what a surprise, it's a great shade to wear as well. The longer I have those sheer lipsticks, the more I like them actually. They apply like a lipstick (meaning I do not have to put them in the liquids bag at the airport), but they are low maintenance like a gloss.   Hope you all had a happy Easter and a good time. HG, enjoy your trip and Antigone is so worth it.


----------



## katred (Apr 26, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> katred.. gorgeous bags.. quality like my Tod's.. love it... does she sell online only?
> 
> anyway, you look gorgeous as always..
> 
> ...


	Thanks very much HG! My condolences on your aunt. I hope you're doing well under the circumstances. 

  	As for the purses, she does sell in stores, but for the moment, I believe it's only stores in Canada. Other than that, it's on line only.


----------



## mrslid (Apr 26, 2011)

Elegant, I forget, which LMdB concealer did you get?


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 26, 2011)

^The expensive one ($95) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Seems as though its fading a bit as time wears on ...


----------



## mrslid (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh no!!

  	All the tutorials I've seen of LMdB products the artists have been using the cheaper one so I was curious which one you tried. I was hoping you'd tried and loved the cheaper one! Do you set your undereye concealer with anything? I use the Laura Mercier Secret Brightening powder and I find it make a HUGE difference. I'm tempted to try LMdB version as well but I should USE WHAT I HAVE FIRST!!!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 26, 2011)

I've tried the LMdB Eye Brightening & Setting Powder...found it too drying to use under my eyes, but it makes an awesome under brow highlighter.

  	ETA...I too am sorry to hear about your loss HG. Take care, and enjoy the fun part of your trip.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 26, 2011)

sorry for your loss HG.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 26, 2011)

mrslid said:


> Oh no!!
> 
> All the tutorials I've seen of LMdB products the artists have been using the cheaper one so I was curious which one you tried. I was hoping you'd tried and loved the cheaper one! Do you set your undereye concealer with anything? I use the Laura Mercier Secret Brightening powder and I find it make a HUGE difference. I'm tempted to try LMdB version as well but I should USE WHAT I HAVE FIRST!!!!


	I usually use Mac's P&P setting powder. But, I normally wear a waterproof concealer which doesn't need any setting.

  	So I should have tried the cheaper one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One of the reasons I got the one I did was because of the review on cafe makeup. This one has all the goodies for the skin around the eye area. I am happy to report tonight that while it did fade a bit, it didn't cake, crease at all. And, when I removed it a bit ago, the skin under my eyes was amazingly soft. I think this is a great one to just put on in the morning whether you are going anywhere or not. It isn't a full coverage so if that is what you want, this probably isn't it. It has a lovely feel/application to it.


----------



## User38 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ratonassssssssssssss
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	ty to all who express their condolences -- I really appreciate it and see all of you as an extension of family now.. love you all!!
  	my aunt is finally pain free and at peace.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	meanwhile I had my mu done for me by a young Chanel mua -- and for the first time, I realized how scary I may seem to so many.. it scared me too..lol

  	He didn't know what to do for a few minutes because he saw that I obviously know what I like and that I obviously know mu (in fact he said he thought he saw me somewhere.. to which I said, nah and smiled). I think my whole arsenal of personal brushes may have tipped him off... lol.  He used the quad on me, and I really liked the dark green effect on my eyes but I did not buy it because I wouldn't use that shade of green all that much.  I did not want a peachy face, so I went with a Rose Temptation blush again and the effect of the green with the Roses was lovely..Chance on the lips.. but I still prefer my Romance to Chance.. ha.

  	I actually bought the ES duo khaki clair.. and I love the shade of the lighter yellowed cream as well as the green which is more user friendly to me.
  	I got another Jersey Rose since I left mine at home and one more bu of Monte Carlo.. lol.  This is a disease I tell you.

  	Right now I am packing as I leave @ 5 am to airport and then to first leg of trip south.  For those of you who know the Rrrrrrrramon story, I won't meet him until Saturday when I am done working, and we will be having lunch before we go to his farm.. the wildman has one thing going for him, he is rock stable.. which to me is a big plus for now.  Very solid and non flako.

  	I was not impressed with the technique of the Chanel mua -- he was good, but hell, I am better.. lol


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 26, 2011)

LOL - Another MC! I love that color - heck I love all of them.

  	You know, I totally understand the MUA thing. Maybe its because we're older, know what we like & perhaps set in our ways. Nordies asked if I wanted one the MUA flying in for the event to do a makeover on me & I said no  Unless they are some crazy awesome MUA I don't want them mauling my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Have fun on the rest of your fantastic voyage


----------



## katred (Apr 26, 2011)

Hope that you have a wonderful time on your adventure with Rrrrrrrrramon! I hope he shows you a wonderful time. I don't blame you for getting a Jersey Rose backup, either. It's the most perfect go-everywhere colour! 

  	I now have these visions of the MUA sort of trembling in front of you, trying to do something that would please you. I've only had my makeup done a few times. The best experience was at NARS, where the girl at least understood when I told her I was fine if she wanted to do something bold. Other times, it's just come out looking like something I'd do myself. I don't need to have my makeup done by a stranger to have it look like what I can do at home. I suppose that, the more experience with our own faces we get, the more expertise we have in how to make them look their best. Others can't really compete...


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 27, 2011)

lol Enjoy the new makeup and the backup items, HG. I want to pick up Jersey Rose too. Have fun at the farm!


----------



## cutemiauw (Apr 27, 2011)

HG ~ I'm so sorry for your loss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Wish you and your family strength to cope with it. 

  	I miss you lovely ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Hope everyone is doing fine!

  	Thank you for the anniversary wishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We went for a picnic at a palace garden. Found a secluded spot where it feels like the garden belongs to the two of us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	Birgit ~ Thank you for the swatch! I think I'll be skipping Iron Maiden for now... maybe in autumn. So far I never reached out for a purple lippie in warmer months.


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 27, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *mrslid* 

Oh no!! 		 			 
 		 			All the tutorials I've seen of LMdB products the artists have been using the cheaper one so I was curious which one you tried. I was hoping you'd tried and loved the cheaper one! Do you set your undereye concealer with anything? I use the* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening powder *and I find it make a HUGE difference. I'm tempted to try LMdB version as well but I should USE WHAT I HAVE FIRST!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







	I used to use this as well. Now I use MAC P&P. I'm not sure I can tell a difference. Perhaps I could if I used MAC on one eye and LM on the other.

  	I don't like people messing around my face either, the exception is facials.

  	HG--that e/s duo sounds lovely. I hope you have a great trip.


----------



## Shypo (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi girls......

  	I'm thinking of getting another Monte Carlo too - that one is my fave I think -

  	I'm skipping the Dior Aurore bronzer - I don't want peachy.

  	Wore Joyeuse again the other day - gosh, I love that shade!!

  	I have also been using my new NARS colors - and have to say that I see what all the raves are about.......oh goodie, another line to obsess about!  But seriously, I hadn't shown the NARS stuff I have much love, and have been trying to pay more attention to it along with some new goodies I ordered from the NARS site - a couple of these will become staples for me (Bohemian Gold eye shadow duo and Sin blush) and I think I now have to check out Deep Throat blush given the thumbs-up from some of the ladies here!

  	HG, have a great trip - look forward to hearing the details when you get back!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I think I might try the LM setting powder - I didn't get the results on the LMdB concealer that you did, Elegant, so I passed on it (I had a sample to use).  I'm back with my MUFE Lift concealer which seems to do the trick for my needs.

  	Michelle, now's the time to hit Home Goods - they're getting a ton of stuff in for summer - I love that store!  It's hard to control oneself - I walk around with stuff in my cart and usually end up putting things back.  My mother laughs at me about that but I say, hey, at least I'm not buying stuff I ultimately don't want.  Walking around with it gives me time to think about it.  And I've learned the hard way to grab it when I see it, and decide while I shop.  Too many times I've said 'maybe', only to go back and find it gone.  That actually happened at Brighton the other day......you snooze, you lose!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And on a totally random note, men at work are total pooter-heads.  It's like dealing with children.  And I'm getting too old to be their mother.  My 'quick' rant is, they don't actually listen (they hear, but are not active listeners), they're more interested in what THEY have to say, and they don't fight fair.  And I'm about fed up enough to vamoose.  But I won't, cuz I have 2 kids in college (or will have this summer).  So it will have to wait a few years.  Heavens, can I put up with it for that long?


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 28, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Michelle, now's the time to hit Home Goods - they're getting a ton of stuff in for summer - I love that store!  _*It's hard to control oneself - I walk around with stuff in my cart and usually end up putting things back*_.  My mother laughs at me about that but I say, hey, at least I'm not buying stuff I ultimately don't want.  Walking around with it gives me time to think about it.  And I've learned the hard way to grab it when I see it, and decide while I shop.  Too many times I've said 'maybe', only to go back and find it gone.  That actually happened at Brighton the other day......you snooze, you lose!


  	I had to laugh -- I do the exact same thing.  Even at Target or wherever -- sometimes I load up my cart and then I think "what am I doing??" and then put it back.   Or sometimes I do buy it all LOL
  	I think I'll hit up Home Goods and the regular TJ's this Friday to see what treasures I can find!
  	That is hilarious what you wrote about the men you work with.  Some people are just impossible -- good for you, though, that you can rise above and show 'em how it's done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Glad you are loving your Nars stuff.  I only have lipglosses from Nars --- but I guess I should venture out!


----------



## Shypo (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm just so tired of bad manners.  And it's endemic.  I work in a male-dominated company and there are pockets of just plain bad behavior from a professionalism standpoint.  And no matter how much I try to 'coach' and lead by example, there's just no teaching some people.  I would really like to work with people who respect other people - maybe in my next position.  Or maybe I should just work out my early retirement plan so I have an 'end' in sight.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 28, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Hi girls......
> 
> I'm thinking of getting another Monte Carlo too - that one is my fave I think -
> 
> ...


	Hi! I put on Monte-carlo again today (from the blister sample) and its so pretty. Best of all it fades off to a nice even stain. I haven't pick it up yet though heehee... Joyeuse, I have forgotten about it. Time to pull it out again.  Nars is lovely. I don't have a lot of Nars because I can't buy it here, but I love what I have. Deep Throat is one of them and you should check it out! I totally agree with you about the men at work. *hugs for you* If you find a way to put up with it, let us know. I cope by buying makeup... 

  	I just noticed you are an advisor! Congrats! I must be late to realise it.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 28, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Michelle, now's the time to hit Home Goods - they're getting a ton of stuff in for summer - I love that store!  It's hard to control oneself - I walk around with stuff in my cart and usually end up putting things back.  My mother laughs at me about that but I say, hey, at least I'm not buying stuff I ultimately don't want.  Walking around with it gives me time to think about it.  And I've learned the hard way to grab it when I see it, and decide while I shop.  Too many times I've said 'maybe', only to go back and find it gone.  That actually happened at Brighton the other day......you snooze, you lose!


  I do the exact same thing!!!^^^^

  	& yes, men def. can be pooter-heads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I agree Monte Carlo & Joyeuse are 2 of the best colors. Oh, you got to get a sample of LMdB - lucky you. I still want a waterproof concealer, but this will work for an everyday something for my eyes & hopefully have some goodies benefit - hopefully


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow, I had never even heard of Home Goods! Looked at the web site and now I'm really bummed we don't have one....unless I drive 1.5 hours again.

  	Hugs to you Cheryl - hang in there!!!

  	Christa I just got LMdB Mystique today. It is a gorgeous cool pink - love it!


----------



## katred (Apr 28, 2011)

Shypo said:


> And on a totally random note, men at work are total pooter-heads.  It's like dealing with children.  And I'm getting too old to be their mother.  My 'quick' rant is, they don't actually listen (they hear, but are not active listeners), they're more interested in what THEY have to say, and they don't fight fair.  And I'm about fed up enough to vamoose.  But I won't, cuz I have 2 kids in college (or will have this summer).  So it will have to wait a few years.  Heavens, can I put up with it for that long?


	Ugh, tell me about it. One of the nice things about my last two contracts is that they've been in decidedly "feminine" environments. Not that anyone's perfect, but I found it a lot easier to deal with. It shocks me how many young women have it in their heads that it's easier to work for or with men than women. I put that down to having not much experience and mostly working in entry-level positions. See how fun it is when you're of an age and at a level in a company where you're supposed to be accorded some respect. I've had some very good male co-workers, but I'd have to class a lot of them as "difficult". 

  	At the last non-contract job I had, the Vice President of Sales and Marketing marched around the Marketing Department one day ranting about how awful it was that one woman from the department had gone on maternity leave and how selfish and disruptive to the company it was that women took these leaves to have children... This in a department where most of the employees were women in their late twenties and early thirties. I had to corner him and tell him that it might not be the best idea to broadcast his views and his reaction was... to ask me if I was pregnant. Seriously, he once said to me separately that he didn't dare promote any of us because we were all likely to get pregnant and leave the company hanging. I kept looking for signs that he was joking. 

  	I personally think that men are still socialised to associate listening and reflecting on things with weakness and speaking their mind with strength. More's the pity...







  	Ahem.

  	I did manage to pick up the Guerlain Terra Inca powder today... That's enough to put a summery, golden-tinged smile on my face...


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 28, 2011)

katred said:


> Ugh, tell me about it. One of the nice things about my last two contracts is that they've been in decidedly "feminine" environments. Not that anyone's perfect, but I found it a lot easier to deal with. It shocks me how many young women have it in their heads that it's easier to work for or with men than women. I put that down to having not much experience and mostly working in entry-level positions. See how fun it is when you're of an age and at a level in a company where you're supposed to be accorded some respect. I've had some very good male co-workers, but I'd have to class a lot of them as "difficult".
> At the last non-contract job I had, the Vice President of Sales and Marketing marched around the Marketing Department one day ranting about how awful it was that one woman from the department had gone on maternity leave and how selfish and disruptive to the company it was that women took these leaves to have children... This in a department where most of the employees were women in their late twenties and early thirties. I had to corner him and tell him that it might not be the best idea to broadcast his views and his reaction was... to ask me if I was pregnant. *Seriously, he once said to me separately that he didn't dare promote any of us because we were all likely to get pregnant and leave the company hanging. I kept looking for signs that he was joking. *
> 
> I personally think that men are still socialised to associate listening and reflecting on things with weakness and speaking their mind with strength. More's the pity...
> ...


  	Ahhh - he admitted that to you?  Man,  that would qualify for a serious descrimination lawsuit, not to mention falling under sexual harassment also!  Some people are such pigs!

  	Glad you got some Guerlain to make your day today!  Woo hoo


----------



## katred (Apr 29, 2011)

I think I might have actually toned down what he said a little- and he said it _loudly_. I swear, this guy was a transplant from the fifties. I kept expecting him to call me "honey" or something... 

  	This Guerlain powder is amazing. I keep wanting to open it and just smell it... I suppose as sniffing powder goes, there are worse things I could be doing...


----------



## mrslid (Apr 29, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> Christa I just got LMdB Mystique today. It is a gorgeous cool pink - love it!


  	Oohhh really!! I'm dying for these to come to NM so I can order them all! So it's not too sparkly? I know on "black panties" blog she mentioned some fine shimmer. If it is the same shimmer that's in Poppy I will love it! Poppy is a HG blush for me. Have you been following LMdB Facebook page at all. There are two other bloggers besides myself posting fabulous pics and swatches. It is making this so much easier for me. UGH not that that is necessarily a good thing!


----------



## mrslid (Apr 29, 2011)

katred said:


> Ugh, tell me about it. One of the nice things about my last two contracts is that they've been in decidedly "feminine" environments. Not that anyone's perfect, but I found it a lot easier to deal with. It shocks me how many young women have it in their heads that it's easier to work for or with men than women. I put that down to having not much experience and mostly working in entry-level positions. See how fun it is when you're of an age and at a level in a company where you're supposed to be accorded some respect. I've had some very good male co-workers, but I'd have to class a lot of them as "difficult".
> At the last non-contract job I had, the Vice President of Sales and Marketing marched around the Marketing Department one day ranting about how awful it was that one woman from the department had gone on maternity leave and how selfish and disruptive to the company it was that women took these leaves to have children... This in a department where most of the employees were women in their late twenties and early thirties. I had to corner him and tell him that it might not be the best idea to broadcast his views and his reaction was... to ask me if I was pregnant. Seriously, he once said to me separately that he didn't dare promote any of us because we were all likely to get pregnant and leave the company hanging. I kept looking for signs that he was joking.
> 
> I personally think that men are still socialised to associate listening and reflecting on things with weakness and speaking their mind with strength. More's the pity...
> ...


	UGH! That is maddening! That actually happened to me here at my job. I wanted this position long before I got it and they actually told me they didn't want to give it too me because I hadn't had kids yet. They ended up hiring someone else who didn't work out. It was really bad actually to the point they had to convince the prior employee to come back and try and repair things. They finally gave me the position...and yes... I had babies and took two 1 year mat leaves with only like 6 months in between them. But I'm back full time. My mat leave replacement stuck around for both leaves and still works here part time. It all worked out fabulously. So there


----------



## Shypo (Apr 29, 2011)

Katred, that is just astonishing.  Things haven't come as far as most people like to think......so we plod on, as HG would say.  I find that if I stick to my guns, folks usually come around.  It's too bad that I have to endure a lot of unnecessary ranting in their process to come around, but there it is.  At least I can look forward to some vindication!

  	Back on a makeup note, and thanks to my beloved Ratonas, I broke down and got the Starfish powder (had to get it from NM as Nordie's was out, as was EL.com), Gardenia l/s, Misia RCS and Dior Aurore.  I wasn't going to get Aurore, like I wasn't going to get Starfish, but when it was getting scarce I figured I'd better jump.

  	Now I want to see what LMdB Mystique is all about - Christa, I love Fire Lily - isn't it fabulous???  I also have Chameleon.  I'm ashamed to say that I have a lot of the shadows, but they're just heaven.

  	Now on my list is Deep Throat (thank you MissQQ, for the rec and the congrats!) - and there is still a shadow duo I want but I think it's perm so I won't sweat it for now.

  	Picking up my MAC goodies this weekend, but it's a very small haul - one of the beauty powders only I think (I have 2 Alpha Girls that I ended up with by mistake from their previous launch).

  	Getting ready to head to CA next week again, with one of the pooter-heads, who is renting the car, so I doubt I'll get to shop.  I hate having my 'wings clipped' while I'm traveling......I'm used to having free will!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 29, 2011)

^Did you get the Smashbox TSV - I just did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And, it has a really really nice Waterproof concealer in the kit! Its probably one of the better concealers that Ive tried - I swear by the waterproof being the best!

  	Well, that would be torment - going to CA & not being able to shop! I'm like you - a free bird, free spirit - don't get in my space or make me feel trapped or controlled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  pooter-heads make me LOL!

  	Oh, I posted a couple of pics in Chanel Fall thread with the Fall cream eyeshadow & Graphite nail polish


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 29, 2011)

Good for you, Christa, that it worked out! 

  	katred, that man is really a pig. Enjoy your terra inca! I like to sniff the JC blushes and I like jasmine scent, so who know if I have the powder I may be sniffing it too.


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 29, 2011)

Cheryl -- how do you like the Dior Aurore?  I hope you like all your goodies!  And bummer about the no shopping on your next trip to Cali.  That just isn't right!! lol


  	I really need to work on getting a new concealer.  And a better foundation brush.  I watched the Royal Wedding -- and wow, did Kate look flawless!!  Such is youth


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 29, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> katred, that man is really a pig.


 





  	Michelle - this waterproof one is pretty nice. I like this one & I still really like the VS one very very much.


----------



## Shypo (Apr 29, 2011)

Elegant, yes, I ordered the Smashbox TSV!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It will get here while I'm gone, unfortunately, but I'm excited to get it!       

  	Regarding my trip to CA, I'm just going to tell the dude he has to take me to the mall.  I want to go back to the LMdB counter there to check out the Mystique tint.....his wife doesn't work, so he's a bit 'frugal', if I can say it that way, and is probably not into females shopping....but maybe I'm selling him short.  I'll just tell him later that he's going to have to chauffer me around to make up for yelling at me the other day when he was wrong.

  	Michelle, I ordered the Aurore and will pick it up tomorrow (or maybe tonight) - I chose to pick it up in the store rather than wait for it (plus, it will arrive while I'm in CA).  I will let you know what I think, but I'm not sure if I will keep it - want to see it first-hand.  Christa, though the pic looked pretty, I can see how you might be disappointed in the color that it comes out on your skin - it doesn't seem to have any rosiness to it to make it 'pop', but if it's a bronzer, maybe that's not the intent.  Who knows.  I think it's pretty on you, but I would want something with a tad more pink in it.

  	It's a gorgeous Friday here!!!  I'm really wanting to go shopping, but really should not based on my makeup spree this morning.......I'm so happy to finally get my spring clothes out!!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 29, 2011)

Well I think your shopping "plan" works. Give that man an experience LOL!

  	I need to know more about LMdB!!!

  	What is the Mystique pink that Winthrop & you are  talking about - a blush? I hadn't seen that color listed at NM. I need to know about this lol

  	I figured you got the TSV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that blush & gloss is


----------



## mrslid (Apr 29, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> Well I think your shopping "plan" works. Give that man an experience LOL!
> 
> I need to know more about LMdB!!!
> 
> ...


	It's one of the 3 new colors of the Creme Fresh Tint that as of now is only available at Nordstroms. It will be available at NM and BG next month...which mean I can't get my hand on them yet!!

  	I've been posting lots of info on LMdB on my blog elegant. I'm going to continue to try to get everything on there as I've got quite a collection going which I plan to keep building on...of course! LMdB is what prompted me to start the blog because you all know I rely on online pics and blogs for my shopping since I do it all online and there was EXTREMELY little information out there. It's great actually because there are now a few of us blogging more and more about LMdB. I met some great gals on LMdB Facebook page.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 29, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> What is the Mystique pink that Winthrop & you are  talking about - a blush? I hadn't seen that color listed at NM. I need to know about this lol


  	Here you go elegant - this is very color accurate on my monitor. In 3 words...you need it. lol

http://theblackpanties.blogspot.com/2011/04/le-metier-de-beaute-mystique-creme.html


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 29, 2011)

Elegant -- do you use the waterproof concealer just under the eyes -- or can you use it to cover redness in other areas?  I just have to be careful as my skin can break out with certain products --- grrrr -- you would think in my late 30's this would not be an issue!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 29, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Elegant -- do you use the waterproof concealer just under the eyes -- or can you use it to cover redness in other areas?  I just have to be careful as my skin can break out with certain products --- grrrr -- you would think in my late 30's this would not be an issue!


  	Under the  eyes & down slightly onto the top of the cheeks (keeps it from looking like raccoon eyes), sides of nose. If you can, you should watch the TSV video on QVC, I think Holly kind of shows it done similar to what I do.

  	and, yes I hear you about the skin issues. So far, I don't seem to have these issues with Chanel or Smashbox


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 29, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> Here you go elegant - this is very color accurate on my monitor. In 3 words...you need it. lol
> 
> http://theblackpanties.blogspot.com/2011/04/le-metier-de-beaute-mystique-creme.html


  	Oh my goodness that is gorgeous! I really love that color. Thanks






 geesh, I would have been afraid these days to click on anything that said "black panties" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	off to put it in my cart at nordies - I'll probably get Poppy too


----------



## mrslid (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes Yes Yes!! Submit submit submit!!


----------



## Shypo (Apr 29, 2011)

I have them both in my cart too!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	I'm also now having to check out the Guerlain Terra Inca powder.......I'm in serious need of help.


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 29, 2011)

I was just checking out LMdB -- I would love to find out more info about their glosses, lippies and shadows!  The online swatches are always so unreliable.  That Crochet Kaleidoscope looked so pretty on the Neimans site!  I guess they are doing a free tote right now with $85 purchase, plus the free shipping . . . Tempting!!


----------



## Shypo (Apr 29, 2011)

^^  I got that tote in orange today when I ordered the Starfish powder and Misia (and Gardnia) - it's cute!!  But the free shipping is with a $150 purchase....I actually called them and said I didn't want to pay shipping (my order was around $100 and I wasn't going to spend another $50 just on principle).

  	I have a lot of the shadows and one gloss, and one of the bronzer/highlighters (Romeo and Juliet).  I can help with swatches - online stuff (especially on the sites) is TERRIBLE.  Let me know which ones you're interested in, and if I have them, I'll swatch them.  It might be easier that way......

  	My personal faves off the top of my head at the moment (I'll go look through them later):

  	Corinthian
  	Fire Lily
  	Water Sapphire
  	Kunzite
  	Jojo
  	Rose Champagne
  	Bordeaux


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 29, 2011)

Cheryl, if they didn't already give you FS when you called and it's not too late...you can get FS at any price with code BTYEVENT. I'm not sure if that code is still supposed to be working but it is because I used it a couple of hours ago to get a backup of Misia.


----------



## mrslid (Apr 29, 2011)

Here's a blog I love that has lots of swatches of LMdB. She's going to be doing the lipsticks and glosses next. Tell her PerilouslyPale sent you ;-)

http://lovesongformylipgloss.blogspot.com/2011/04/le-metier-de-beaute-single-eyeshadow.html#comments


----------



## panties (Apr 29, 2011)

there's no need to fear the black panties  man it's been a long time since i've been on specktra. hi all


----------



## panties (Apr 29, 2011)

well their lip cremes are awesome  i have swatches, as Winthrop44 posted.  


Bonitinha said:


> I was just checking out LMdB -- I would love to find out more info about their glosses, lippies and shadows!  The online swatches are always so unreliable.  That Crochet Kaleidoscope looked so pretty on the Neimans site!  I guess they are doing a free tote right now with $85 purchase, plus the free shipping . . . Tempting!!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 29, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> Cheryl, if they didn't already give you FS when you called and it's not too late...you can get FS at any price with code BTYEVENT. I'm not sure if that code is still supposed to be working but it is because I used it a couple of hours ago to get a backup of Misia.



 	So my dear, how does your skin like the LMdB creme blushes?


  	I just used your FS code to order the Poppy (which is backordered until the 18th which is ok) & the LM Violet Orchid blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I will get the Mystique blush through Nordies.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome back & thanks so very much for the swatches & info!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 29, 2011)

Haha, hi panties! Nice to see you on here...but you know we are Chanel lovers too, right?   Thanks so much for posting that pic of the box showing the ingredients for Mystique.

  	elegant, despite the very first ingredient being castor oil (which makes my checks burn and flush when it's in moisturizers) Mystique is doing fine on my skin. My fingers are crossed that it stays that way, probably won't wear it 2 days in a row. I have & love that LM blush too, btw!


----------



## Shypo (Apr 29, 2011)

LM Violet Orchid is so pretty!  I have all of my LM blushes in their little palette - it's so pretty!  I have Orange Blossom too, which is perfect.  I think I have room for one more.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Thanks Winthrop - I did get a 'courtesy' free shipping, but will use this code if I 'need' anything else - I'm sure before the weekend is out there will be something I simply must have.

  	I'm really wanting the LMdB eye crease brush, but Nordie's hasn't been able to get it for some reason - I've ordered it several times only to get a cancellation.  Today the site said it had an estimated ship date of late May, so I don't know what's up........I may see if NM has it......


----------



## panties (Apr 29, 2011)

I can tell by the title of the board. I'm not a Chanel fan but I do appreciate makeup in general. I'm glad Mystique isn't causing a bad reaction.  I'll try to post ingredients assuming I didn't throw away the box/insert (assuming the ingredients are posted on there). 

  	What helps me when it comes to potential irritating ingredients is using a primer, since it creates a barrier. 



Winthrop44 said:


> Haha, hi panties! Nice to see you on here...but you know we are Chanel lovers too, right?   Thanks so much for posting that pic of the box showing the ingredients for Mystique.
> 
> elegant, despite the very first ingredient being castor oil (which makes my checks burn and flush when it's in moisturizers) Mystique is doing fine on my skin. My fingers are crossed that it stays that way, probably won't wear it 2 days in a row. I have & love that LM blush too, btw!


----------



## mrslid (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Panties!!!!!!! Good to see you here ;-) Man, must be a long time...says you're located in Washington LOL


----------



## panties (Apr 29, 2011)

I am in DC often (it's my hometown) and I may be moving back soon. The last time I was signed in was probably in 2006. ha ha. 


mrslid said:


> Hey Panties!!!!!!! Good to see you here ;-) Man, must be a long time...says you're located in Washington LOL


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 29, 2011)

Panties, do you know if LMdB is going to be expanding into more Nordstrom stores?


----------



## panties (Apr 29, 2011)

I've been told yes, but I don't know which locations, or how many Nordies will have the line by the end of the year, etc. The ones in the VA/DC area there's a Le Metier de Beaute counter at Pentagon City, which is a new counter. There's also a counter at NM in Tysons Galleria and Mazza Gallerie in DC. 



Winthrop44 said:


> Panties, do you know if LMdB is going to be expanding into more Nordstrom stores?


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 29, 2011)

Cheryl -- I was eyeing the Rose Champagne and Bordeaux shades -- I'd love to see a swatch!

  	Now all of you ladies have me wanting to go check out all of the sites about LMdB -- this is trouble!  LOL
  	With Gail's free shipping code, I think it is perfectly reasonable for me to go stock up my Neiman's cart


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 29, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Cheryl -- I was eyeing the Rose Champagne and Bordeaux shades -- I'd love to see a swatch!
> 
> Now all of you ladies have me wanting to go check out all of the sites about LMdB -- this is trouble!  LOL
> With Gail's free shipping code, I think it is perfectly reasonable for me to go stock up my Neiman's cart








 I know it! Its all Gail's &  her FS codes fault!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 29, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> Panties, do you know if LMdB is going to be expanding into more Nordstrom stores?


	I've already put in my call to the head of Nordstrom beauty about it


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 29, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Shypo* 

 
 		 			And on a totally random note, men at work are total pooter-heads.  It's like dealing with children.  And I'm getting too old to be their mother.  My 'quick' rant is, *they don't actually listen (they hear, but are not active listeners)*, they're more interested in what THEY have to say, and they don't fight fair.  And I'm about fed up enough to vamoose.  But I won't, cuz I have 2 kids in college (or will have this summer).  So it will have to wait a few years.  Heavens, can I put up with it for that long?





  	Wait, isn't this ALL men??


  	Elegant--I missed that fab concealer you were raving about.   Do tell please.....again.


----------



## Shypo (Apr 30, 2011)

^^  Perhaps most, if not all.......it's a real problem where I work.  They just interrupt and talk over you, don't let you finish a thought before they're jumping in.  I hate it.

  	Michelle, I'll try to swatch these for you today - I checked Penelope and those 2 shades are part of it (which I know you know) - they're really pretty.  I might even have Nutmeg, but I have to check.  I'll try to also photograph my palettes so you can see what they look like relative to each other.  I'm not the greatest photographer, but I'll give it a whirl.

  	Panties, glad to see you posting here - yes, we 'Chanel' ladies love to talk about everything else, so we created this thread for ourselves.......it's nice to have another LMdB person here!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 30, 2011)

I would love to know which LMdB shadows are less shimmery. Corinthian, for example, is such a gorgeous color but is too shimmery for my crepey old lids. Is Jojo as shimmery? I love Water Sapphire!


----------



## panties (Apr 30, 2011)

Canvas, Jojo is shimmery, but not like Corinthian shimmery.

  	From left to right: 
  	Jojo, Corinthian, Spicy, Nutmeg





Winthrop44 said:


> I would love to know which LMdB shadows are less shimmery. Corinthian, for example, is such a gorgeous color but is too shimmery for my crepey old lids. Is Jojo as shimmery? I love Water Sapphire!


----------



## mrslid (May 1, 2011)

Excuse me while I wipe my drool up off the floor....


----------



## Shypo (May 1, 2011)

I just spent the better part of the last hour or so cleaning my old NARS stuff.  First, I had to find it - when I reorganized my makeup stuff into my son's old room, I had thrown all of my NARS compacts into a ziplock because they were nasty sticky (I HATE the packaging of these, I must say) and I wasn't going to take the time then to clean them.  So it took me awhile to find them buried in one of the drawers of the makeup dresser (the drawers are painted black, so the baggy wasn't obvious, and they were under some random sponges and things).....ANYWAY, if you have any Smashbox or NARS in that stupidly obnoxious rubberized coating, it's a pain in the patoot to clean (as several folks on Spektra and other bloggers have noted).  I wanted to share the method I ultimately used - it's not perfect, or pretty, but at least the compacts aren't sticky.

  	I used vinyl gloves, 91% alcohol, and a microfiber cloth to rub off all of the residue (and yes, some of the coating, but I don't care).  Some of the compacts were still sticky in spots, so my last step was to throw them in a bag with some Gold Bond powder.  I wiped off most of the powder and now have them stored in an airtight container.  Like I said, not pretty, but not sticky either.  Hopefully the powder will discourage any more residue problems going forward.

  	Man, what a PAIN.  I am rediscovering my NARS stash, and have added to it lately, but geez, I wish he would come out with something less high-maintenance for packaging!

  	Did everyone have a nice weekend?  Get any shopping in?  Save a couple of online orders (I ordered the Guerlain Inca powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and the Dior Aurora (or however it's spelled) bronzer, both of which I'll pick up in store tomorrow, I didn't do too much other damage.....I did pick up a cute pale pink Tignanello 'French Tote' handbag at Marshalls....


----------



## elegant-one (May 1, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Wait, isn't this ALL men??
> 
> 
> Elegant--I missed that fab concealer you were raving about.   Do tell please.....again.


	Which one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, I have this fabulous perfect concealer that they don't make any more its by Almay & its waterproof. So I have been on the hunt to find its replacement. I also have the new Smashbox waterproof concealer that we just talked about & its close & very nice. Then I just bought the LMdB concealer that has the retinal & goodies in it. I am really liking it the more I wear it - only thing is 1) it's not full coverage 2) not waterproof 3) it's $95 - I know - just shoot me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BUT, I have found that my under eye area is brighter, softer & this is big for me - I had a small one dot (milia) under my eye towards the inner corner, & I just could not get rid of it - well, after three days of using the LMdB concealer its almost completely gone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so my skin is loving it. I am layering over it for more coverage. I also use BE Multitasking Bisque which really matches my skintone & covers redness & blues like perfectly but I am trying to get away from using powder around my eyes. 

  	Oh & I really really like Victoria's Secret concealer - its not as light in color as I like - but looks extremely natural on, does not crease or cake & has fabulous wear time to it.

  	So did that help or confuse. LOL


----------



## elegant-one (May 1, 2011)

Shypo - I did a major shopping spree today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




& 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	LM lipstick in Hibiscus Bloom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 omgosh I love these. I bought the last one & I bought the last Dior Fire - beautiful soft orange - but orange in a very sexy pretty way.
  	The LM gel lipsticks are amazing & the colors gorgeous & the feel is like velvet & balm & good pigmentation. Love. I have to get Dollface next!

  	I bought 2 maxi dresses, a skinny maxi skirt $19 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  2 short white skirts one pencil & one with a slight flare. A cute straw hat with  a black bow & a pair of navy pinstripe knee length menswear shorts.

  	I'm going to hide now for the next 3 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	Your post was interesting about cleaning that stupid rubberized covering. I agree. And the Tiganello handbags are always stylish! I have a small red one.


----------



## Bonitinha (May 1, 2011)

Cheryl -- sounds like that was a pain in the behind to clean all of that!  That is part of the reason I don't have much Nars -- the packaging never really appealed to me.  But I have heard good things about their blushes and shadows.  Maybe I'll venture out one of these days . .  .

  	Elegant -- woo hoo on the shopping spree!  I have been buying cute summer stuff here and there -- but it absolutely won't warm up here.  Grrrrr


----------



## stv578 (May 1, 2011)

I haven't posted on this thread in a while.  Things have been far more busy for me than I would like.  I had to take a day off of work friday just to run some errands, get a mani/pedi for a wedding we went to yesterday, get a long overdue hair cut and return a few things I'd bought for the house.  Anyway, other than the haul i did yesterday with Chanel's summer collection, I also picked up this springy dress...

http://bananarepublic.gapcanada.ca/browse/product.do?cid=50130&vid=1&pid=833059


  	Elegant, what colour is that hibiscus bloom lipstick?  I love the name!  And I love everything hibiscus! 

  	Hope everyone has been well.  I've missed reading your posts here, love to here everyone's day to day adventures and the shopping!  I do plan on being very good from this point on with the spending, we still have soooo much to do in the house.  We're kinda tired now of the bare walls and lack of decor.  The window coverings should be in soon and I plan on getting some bedding from Pottery Barn on our way down to Virginia Beach in a few weeks, but there is still so much more we need to do!


----------



## shadowaddict (May 2, 2011)

Oh what a cute dress.  It looks so fun and summery.


----------



## Shypo (May 2, 2011)

Nora, that dress is adorable!!  I hope you had fun at the wedding.....we miss you here too!  But I also know how it is to have other priorities - don't fret though.  We're always around.....so glad you got the Chanel summer stuff - of all of the things to get, that was probably the best IMO.


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2011)

stv578 said:


> I haven't posted on this thread in a while.  Things have been far more busy for me than I would like.  I had to take a day off of work friday just to run some errands, get a mani/pedi for a wedding we went to yesterday, get a long overdue hair cut and return a few things I'd bought for the house.  Anyway, other than the haul i did yesterday with Chanel's summer collection, I also picked up this springy dress...
> 
> http://bananarepublic.gapcanada.ca/browse/product.do?cid=50130&vid=1&pid=833059
> 
> ...


	Nora, that dress is so adorable! I bet hubs will like that on.

  	I know, Hibiscus is like Peonies & Roses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its a soft bright rose hint of fuchsia pink - probably not unique, but its still different from my other colors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & very very pretty on. I ordered Dollface this morning which is one of the prettiest pinks ever.

  	I'm sure that you have a lot on your plate - daily. I love to see you here. You are going to VB - I loved VB. I called my parents while I was standing way out at the end of the pier so they could hear the ocean - it made their day. I wish I could meet you there. Pottery Barn is a $$$ trap


----------



## stv578 (May 2, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> Nora, that dress is so adorable! I bet hubs will like that on.
> I know, Hibiscus is like Peonies & Roses
> 
> 
> ...


	I should mention that the dress is not nearly as short on me as it is on the model, lol!

  	I think I'll have to have a look at Hibiscus Bloom, I need a "throw on" lipstick with a pop of colour for the mornings I have to run out with the kids.  I thought Shiseido's stiletto may work, but it really looks lavendery on me, which doesn't look too great with my skintone on its own.  What a shame though, because it's such a great formula.

  	I hear you on PB!  But the bedding I picked out is actually a lot less than the duvet set I had originally bought and then returned.  Partly because of the colour, we decided to go with a light blue, and partly because of the price!


----------



## Bonitinha (May 2, 2011)

For some reason, it's not letting me quote -- Nora -- I had to laugh when you said the dress isn't as short on you as on the model.  I can so relate because I am short, so things are always longer on me! That is a cute dress!   It looks like they have some cute new things in, so I need to check BR out again!!
  	Hope you love your PB bedding.  I have been lucky enough to find all of my sets way on sale so it didn't cost me a fortune for our master bedroom and my girls' rooms.  But yeah, I get that catalog and just drool . . . .


----------



## Bonitinha (May 2, 2011)

I am really trying to decide between the new Dior quint -- Rose Tan and the new Armani summer quad (the swatches on Beauty Lookbook were amazing). I am loving a summery bronzey eye paired with pink cheeks and lips!!  Have any of you seen these in person??


----------



## stv578 (May 2, 2011)

Shadowaddict, my mom and I both use Shiseido's concealer for under the eyes, which comes in a tube with a wand and we're both happy with it, not bad considering there is 30 years between us!  I don't apply it directly onto my skin, dab it on the back of my hand first and then apply with a brush and blend it out with my fingers.  It covers well and doesn't crease.  I use it over eye cream.


----------



## stv578 (May 2, 2011)

Quote:


Bonitinha said:


> I am really trying to decide between the new Dior quint -- Rose Tan and the new Armani summer quad (the swatches on Beauty Lookbook were amazing). I am loving a summery bronzey eye paired with pink cheeks and lips!!  Have any of you seen these in person??


 
  	Michelle, I haven't seen either of these and I don't want to look, lol!  But going by my own experience, I've found the Dior quints to be hit and miss.  They are generally gorgeous and apply well, but I've had issues with how they wear on me.  Some of them creased a lot quicker than other shadows I use.  Haven't tried any GA shadows, but do have a couple blushes, which are great.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 2, 2011)

Nora, the dress is beautiful and I love the material. It must feel very soft and light.


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> For some reason, it's not letting me quote -- Nora -- I had to laugh when you said the dress isn't as short on you as on the model.  I can so relate because I am short, so things are always longer on me! That is a cute dress!   It looks like they have some cute new things in, so I need to check BR out again!!
> Hope you love your PB bedding.  I have been lucky enough to find all of my sets way on sale so it didn't cost me a fortune for our master bedroom and my girls' rooms.  But yeah, I get that catalog and just drool . . . .


	& PB kids have the cutest things!


----------



## cutemiauw (May 2, 2011)

stv578 said:


> I haven't posted on this thread in a while.  Things have been far more busy for me than I would like.  I had to take a day off of work friday just to run some errands, get a mani/pedi for a wedding we went to yesterday, get a long overdue hair cut and return a few things I'd bought for the house.  Anyway, other than the haul i did yesterday with Chanel's summer collection, I also picked up this springy dress...
> 
> http://bananarepublic.gapcanada.ca/browse/product.do?cid=50130&vid=1&pid=833059
> 
> ...


  	Such a lovely dress!
  	I've been looking for a nice dress myself, but to no avail yet. It only adds to the fun ;-).

  	Does anyone have Chanel Fauve? Opinions? Thoughts? I'm lemming that color but slightly afraid it won't look as pretty on me as it's too expensive to gamble on it.


----------



## Shypo (May 2, 2011)

Hi Astrid - I just got mine - it is sooo pretty - it's a deep plummy brown - I'm NW25, so I'm not sure how it would be on warmer or darker skintones, but the color is gorgeous - I have some swatches to do for Michelle, and will do one of Fauve as well, but not until the end of the week as I leave for CA tomorrow.....


----------



## cutemiauw (May 2, 2011)

Thank Shypo . I'd really appreciate the swatch ! 

  	Nice to hear about what everyone's been getting last weekend . I almost got myself a pair of sandals but the fit is a bit wide for my feet.
  	I'm now lemming this one: http://www.zalando.de/fornarina-sandalette-brown-fo111z00y-702.html although I'm still unsure with online shoe shopping.


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2011)

Shypo - that sounds so pretty. I think I need that (even though I'm supposed to be in hiding for the next 3 weeks) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Michelle - thats really funny! I wonder why though? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Cutie - those shoes are very cool looking. 

  	Oh, I forgot the best part of my shopping trip yesterday - we pigged out on Jumbo Red Velvet cupcakes topped with a bunch of Vanilla frosting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x 100


----------



## stv578 (May 2, 2011)

I have Fauve, and I'm about nc20-25 and on the olive side.  I also really like it.  It is actually a great colour if you want something quick to throw on.  Cheryl described it well!


----------



## stv578 (May 2, 2011)

I called one of the two stores today that carry Laura Mercier to see if Hibiscus Bloom was in stock.  Nope.  I wanted that and Berry Sorbet, they didn't have either of them.  The SA was going to call another location to see if they have it, hopefully she can get it in.  The pics of Hibiscus Bloom are stunning.  The Queen Enabler strikes again!


----------



## cutemiauw (May 3, 2011)

Ah.. that's exactly what I want it for! Thanks Nora . I find myself liking those quick eyeshadows lately... Going to report back when I finally got it


----------



## bis (May 3, 2011)

[quote name="cutemiauw" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/1020#post_2114705"]

Ah.. that's exactly what I want it for! Thanks Nora . I find myself liking those quick eyeshadows lately... Going to report back when I finally got it 
 
 
[/quote]  Love it too, great colour, especially with Taupe Grise :winkiss:


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (May 3, 2011)

Ladies, I have a (probably silly) question: Is duty-free usually just tax-free or is there an actual discount to the product price? I was thinking about buying a bigger bottle of Chance e.d.p. but I wasn't sure whether I wanted to buy it on Chanel's website or when I pass through Heathrow airport in two weeks. What to do?


----------



## Almus (May 3, 2011)

Hello everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I am finally settled in my new home! It has a been the most busy week of my life: I am mentally and physically exhausted! Today I have returned to work and to internet (I am still waiting for the internet company to send the router for the new place) so I have a lot of catch up to do while lunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	stv, I love the Banana Republic's dress. I bet you look stunning on it!

  	Elegant ... super nice shopping spree! I have been buying so many furniture, bed clothes, etc during the last weeks that I have almost forgot what it is to buy some makeup or clothes for myself, lol. And I am not very lucky, since I didn't find anyone to do a CP for me for the Fashion Flower collection, so no e-purchases either =(

  	So I am running towards the summer collection thread to check, cause I assume we will be having it soon at the counters.

  	Tons of kisses for the Chanel Ratonas. It's so good to be back!


----------



## Bonitinha (May 3, 2011)

Almus -- so glad you are all settled! Enjoy your new place!

  	Have any of you taken pictures to document your makeup collection for insurance purposes??  I really think I need to do that.  Last year we had a flood, and thankfully it wasn't where my makeup was, but I would be so ticked if anything every happened to my stash!!  I think I need pics to prove I really have spent the money I have on makeup LOL

  	I tried out Boy today from the sample pack.  I didn't get it when it was pre-released because I wasn't sure if it would be all that unique.  But I tried it today and it looked perfect for my cool toned complexion.  A true MLBB -- but gave me such a perk!  Another one to add to my list . . . it continues to grow


----------



## stv578 (May 3, 2011)

Almus, congrats!  It is such a chaotic time trying to get settled in, but will be well worth all the work!  You'll probably find that buying things for your place will take priority for a while, I know it was that way for me! 

  	Michelle, isn't the sample pack great?!  I honestly think these high end brands should do that more regularly, because I found I ended up trying colours I wouldn't normally gravitate to, and ended up liking them!  (Okay, maybe they shouldn't do that more, lol!).


----------



## katred (May 3, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> I am really trying to decide between the new Dior quint -- Rose Tan and the new Armani summer quad (the swatches on Beauty Lookbook were amazing). I am loving a summery bronzey eye paired with pink cheeks and lips!!  Have any of you seen these in person??



 	I've seen the Dior ones and they are lovely. I have yet to buy a Dior quint, but I'm always impressed with the colours they put together. I think I just have a hard time picking one. I haven't seen the Armani in person yet, but the swatches that I've seen are really breathtaking. I've generally been loving Armani lately, so I may cave to that. I'm kicking myself for not getting the blush/ powder that came out with their Spring collection.


----------



## Bonitinha (May 3, 2011)

^^Me too about the Armani Spring blush (and the pink lippie).  Why did I not get those??  Maybe that it a sign that I need the Armani summer palette . . .


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (May 3, 2011)

Me three about the Spring blush. By the time I started lemming that thing, it had already sold out insanely fast at the counters and online!


----------



## mrslid (May 4, 2011)

I know I've mentioned before how IN LOVE I am with Le Metier de Beaute's creme fresh tint but I have to shout it from the rooftops again! I think it really is a must for you guys to try! I really liked how my pics captured it.

http://perilouslypale.blogspot.com/2011/05/le-metier-de-beaute-poppy-creme-fresh.html


----------



## Bonitinha (May 4, 2011)

^^Very pretty!!  I wish I could use cream blushes -- but they just don't mix with my oily skin -- grrr.  Looks lovely on you


----------



## Miss QQ (May 4, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Almus -- so glad you are all settled! Enjoy your new place!
> 
> Have any of you taken pictures to document your makeup collection for insurance purposes??  I really think I need to do that.  Last year we had a flood, and thankfully it wasn't where my makeup was, but I would be so ticked if anything every happened to my stash!!  I think I need pics to prove I really have spent the money I have on makeup LOL
> 
> I tried out Boy today from the sample pack.  I didn't get it when it was pre-released because I wasn't sure if it would be all that unique.  But I tried it today and it looked perfect for my cool toned complexion.  A true MLBB -- but gave me such a perk!  Another one to add to my list . . . it continues to grow


	lol. Great to hear you like Boy. Enjoy the sample pack! Good thing your makeup was not ruin.


----------



## mrslid (May 4, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> ^^Very pretty!!  I wish I could use cream blushes -- but they just don't mix with my oily skin -- grrr.  Looks lovely on you



 	I've always hated any other cream blushes I've tried. But this one isn't sticky or tacky and it sets to a dry finish while looking dewy. I don't have oily skin though so I can't say for sure whether it would work for you but I think if any cream blush would it would be this. It's really light the consistency. Very different.


----------



## mrslid (May 4, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> lol. Great to hear you like Boy. Enjoy the sample pack! Good thing your makeup was not ruin.



 	I'm so excited about my sample pack! I've tried Liberte and Monte Carlo so far and love both. I also thought Boy seemed kind of boring when it came out at Valentines. Maybe I'd better try it too as I'm on the cool side ;-)


----------



## mrslid (May 4, 2011)

katred said:


> I've seen the Dior ones and they are lovely. I have yet to buy a Dior quint, but I'm always impressed with the colours they put together. I think I just have a hard time picking one. I haven't seen the Armani in person yet, but the swatches that I've seen are really breathtaking. I've generally been loving Armani lately, so I may cave to that. I'm kicking myself for not getting the blush/ powder that came out with their Spring collection.


	The Spring 2011 Armani blush and Rouge d'Armani were my very first Armani purchases outside of Eyes to Kill mascara and I LOVE them!!! I just posted a look using them with the Chanel Kaska Beige quad the other day! I love that color combo too!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 4, 2011)

^^ Yeah Liberte and MC are gorgeous. I love MC! Boy is not my favourite among the RCS too


----------



## Bonitinha (May 4, 2011)

A girl can dream:

  	http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150175622454235&set=a.10150175622279235.316556.10109514234&type=1&theater


----------



## elegant-one (May 4, 2011)

mrslid said:


> I know I've mentioned before how IN LOVE I am with Le Metier de Beaute's creme fresh tint but I have to shout it from the rooftops again! I think it really is a must for you guys to try! I really liked how my pics captured it.
> 
> http://perilouslypale.blogspot.com/2011/05/le-metier-de-beaute-poppy-creme-fresh.html



 	That is seriously freakin beautiful - I cannot wait to get mine - poop, its still backordered, but I already paid for it & I am hoping that it ships earlier than the 18th.

  	I was going to tell you too - there is another new Peach shade listed on Nordstroms site  - uh oh


----------



## elegant-one (May 4, 2011)

stv578 said:


> I called one of the two stores today that carry Laura Mercier to see if Hibiscus Bloom was in stock.  Nope.  I wanted that and Berry Sorbet, they didn't have either of them.  The SA was going to call another location to see if they have it, hopefully she can get it in.  The pics of Hibiscus Bloom are stunning.  The Queen Enabler strikes again!











  	Seriously though, I have been wearing Hibiscus Bloom in the evening when I put my nightgown on - why? I don't know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because its so pretty. I have to stop doing that so I don't use it all up 

  	Almus - You are so cute! Enjoy that fun home furnishings shopping!

  	Katred - I am loving the Armani too. And, did I miss the blush - which one was it? I looked at Sephora & did not see a new one.

  	Michelle - hugs, doll! That Chanel dress is stunning! I would wear it - even around the house...maybe with my Hibiscus Bloom ls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Shypo - OHMYGosh that Smashbox TSV is BEAUTIFUL! I love love all the colors.

  	Hi everyone else.


----------



## Bonitinha (May 4, 2011)

Elegant -- That HB lippie does look gorgeous!  I can see why you want to wear it all the time!  Do you have Dollface, too?  I just love the name!


----------



## elegant-one (May 4, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Elegant -- That HB lippie does look gorgeous!  I can see why you want to wear it all the time!  Do you have Dollface, too?  I just love the name!


	HB is very very beautiful on! My Dollface will be here Friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know, isn't the name so cute. Its the prettiest pink, somewhere between a baby pink & a light barbie pink - its soft & perfect. I'll take pics of both when I get it. HB must be insanely popular. The feel of these on is really really nice. I really like the velvety pigmentation & long wear too.


----------



## cutemiauw (May 5, 2011)

Almus -- Enjoy your new place! Decorating is so much fun, I can't wait until I get a new place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Michelle, I didn't know that you could have insurance on your makeup collections? Of course it make sense... we've spent hundreds on them!
  	And oh that Chanel dress on Frida Pinto is so pretty!! But I can't believe the one thy put on Kristen Dunst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	Nora, I agree with the sample packs. I wish we could get them here as well... lipstick colors looked so much different on me from the hand swatch to the lips, and I don't really want to try it out in store. Chanel stuff are way too expensive to gamble on (for me) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	Elegant -- this reminds me that I must check out LM counter... I kept chickening out from going there... somehow the SA scares me and the counter was never busy enough that I could have a look on my own.


----------



## mrslid (May 5, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> That is seriously freakin beautiful - I cannot wait to get mine - poop, its still backordered, but I already paid for it & I am hoping that it ships earlier than the 18th.
> 
> I was going to tell you too - there is another new Peach shade listed on Nordstroms site  - uh oh



 	LOL!! Oh don't worry! I know all about the three new shades of LMdB creme fresh tints!!! I can't order from Nordtrom's though so I have to patiently wait for them to arrive at NM ;-( It is supposed to happen later this month though!!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 5, 2011)

Quote:Originally Posted by *panties* 



I can tell by the title of the board. I'm not a Chanel fan but I do appreciate makeup in general. I'm glad Mystique isn't causing a bad reaction.  I'll try to post ingredients assuming I didn't throw away the box/insert (assuming the ingredients are posted on there). 
 
What helps me when it comes to potential irritating ingredients is using a primer, since it creates a barrier.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 6, 2011)

I had a great day seeing new makeup at the counters today! Bought the chanel summer collection and I posted it on the summer thread. The dior collection was out too, but we aren't getting the 2 bronzers. Instead, we only have the highlighter shade, which comes in the same woven pattern as the bronzers but it is just a colourless, slightly shimmery powder. You can see it here if you are curious.
  	http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2011/05/dior-electric-tropics-haul.html

  	Since we don't have Aurore, all the better for my wallet and head as I don't need to consider if I need it. The EL starfish is still nowhere in sight. Maybe I have to visit another counter where it always has special LE items. I'm anxiously awaiting for guerlain's terra inca to launch now.

  	I visited the DFS in town and the RCS set with the pouch is already sold out! It is selling at the same price as the total cost of the 3 RCS, so there is no savings. The SA said maybe new stocks will come, so I'll go back to check. The Guerlain rouge automatiques are out. Impressed with the colours and finish, and the packaging is interesting and not heavy like the Rouge G. Ladies, if you like the strawberry jam colour, you have to check out Coque D'or! It's stunning!

  	Cheryl - L'ondee Apres and shalimar are beautiful, you picked the best colours! I also like Champ Elysees and CD!


----------



## elegant-one (May 6, 2011)

I got my LM Dollface this morning!!! It is BEEEAUTIFUL on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love love this shade. So, I ordered Berry Sorbet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really want all of them the colors are sooo fab


----------



## Bonitinha (May 6, 2011)

Astrid -- yep, I have to have proof of  valuables for my homeowners insurance.  And my makeup collection is most def one of my valuables LOL
  	And yes -- what is that frock they put on Kirsten Dunst??  With so many beautiful options out there, why that one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	MissQQ -- sounds like you have been having so much fun shopping!  Yippeeee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Elegant -- I want Dollface, too!  Isn't that the name Cary Grant called his leading ladies?  Love it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We need to see a pic of you wearing it!

  	Well, I ordered 2 glossimers that I've been wanting to add to my collection (Rose Sand and Rose Dentelle) -- just because of the free overnight shipping yesterday.  I need to get a grip!


----------



## elegant-one (May 6, 2011)

I think he called all the gals Dollface 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Michelle - I know that you would LOVE the color of Dollface! I have to run out for a bit, but I'll takes pics as soon as I get back. Great pics on the Glossimers.

  	MissQQ - can you please describe Lotus Rose more to me.  IS it really sheer. It looks like a peachy rose color in the one pic that I saw


----------



## Bonitinha (May 6, 2011)

^^ I'll anxiously await the pics!  I should just have my hubs start calling me Dollface LOL

  	My glossimers just came -- of course, I love them both.  Except the one is Rose Dilemma (I think I said Rose Dentelle -- which was the lipstick I missed out on).  Going to go use one of them in my "look" today


----------



## Miss QQ (May 6, 2011)

Thanks, Michelle! I had a really fun day buying and looking at new makeup!

  	elegant - LR is bright but it still looks sheer and balm like. I didn't try it on my lips though. It is a bright rose pink if I recall correctly. Too bad I didn't buy it today. You can see the swatch of it sheered out here. Beautiful, but I wonder how long the colour will stay on my lips.

  	http://ameblo.jp/hermes-lover/entry-10872054974.html


----------



## elegant-one (May 6, 2011)

Laura Mercier Gel Lipsticks - Hibiscus Bloom left, Dollface right.
  	They are MUCH prettier on the lips than in these swatches.

  	And my favorite nail polish of ALL time - Chanel Riviera


----------



## elegant-one (May 6, 2011)

You should - I love the name.

  	I actually call my hubs that


----------



## elegant-one (May 6, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Thanks, Michelle! I had a really fun day buying and looking at new makeup!
> 
> elegant - LR is bright but it still looks sheer and balm like. I didn't try it on my lips though. It is a bright rose pink if I recall correctly. Too bad I didn't buy it today. You can see the swatch of it sheered out here. Beautiful, but I wonder how long the colour will stay on my lips.
> 
> http://ameblo.jp/hermes-lover/entry-10872054974.html


	Well, Lotus Rose looks more like what the color is on her lips in the Chanel Summer Promo pic???


----------



## Bonitinha (May 6, 2011)

Love the pics, Elegant.  And of course, your nails look amazing as usual!

  	Lotus Rose looks so pretty!  I seriously have more gloss than I could ever use.  If they sold it in the US, I'm sure I'd end up with it in my cart


----------



## Miss QQ (May 7, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> Well, Lotus Rose looks more like what the color is on her lips in the Chanel Summer Promo pic???


	Yes I think so too, but our brochure says it is Pensee. I'm going to post some pics in the summer thread later. The LM l/s are beautiful! And Riveria looks like it is a colour made for you!


----------



## elegant-one (May 7, 2011)

Here is a link for some Fabulous LM swatches! I may also get Cherry & Clementine.

  	http://naturalnchicmakeup.blogspot.com/2011/04/laura-mercier-new-lip-gel-colours-and.html


----------



## Shypo (May 7, 2011)

Hi Ratonas!!

  	Sorry I haven't been here in awhile - trip to CA this past week, and I leave for Lost Wages tomorrow....so lots going on!

  	Almus, congrats on your new home - I wish you many wonderful memories!! 

  	I picked up Hibiscus Bloom a couple of weeks ago - it's gorgeous!!  I hope you girls are able to find it soon!!  I tried Dollface and it sort of disappeared on my hand - but I may check it out again.  Clementine is on my list though.  I plan to do some shopping out in LV, so I'm looking forward to that - list in hand!! 

  	MissQQ - nice haul!!  Thanks for posting all of those pics!!

  	I also managed to snag a Starfish powder, NARS Deep Throat, and the Dior Aurora bronzer.  It was out of stock everywhere, so I'm glad I got it.

  	I think that's it for a quick catch-up - I'll try to get some swatches and other pics of LMdB later today if I have time -


----------



## Miss QQ (May 7, 2011)

Hi Cheryl! Great that you managed to get the three powders! Have a safe journey!

  	I attended a chanel event where they collaborated with a florist and we got to watched a demo at the florist shop and then each of us got to do one arrangement which we could bring back! We also got some light refreshments and a gift bag which consist of: mini Legend RC, mini No 5 perfume, a brooch, and sublimage eye cream, serum and cream. It lasted about 1.5 hrs and I had a great time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










  	Same piece on another table. 





  	Very exquisite! And its perfume so its very concentrated. Not sure if I'll use it.


----------



## katred (May 7, 2011)

Miss QQ I'm jealous! Those flowers look lovely and that's a very nice gift they were giving. 

  	Thanks to all here, I'm now lemming the LM lipsticks... I love the Berry colour and Sweet Cherry. I've purposely not been swatching them when I go out because I didn't want something else on my list of "must-buys". I've actually been comparatively well-behaved this week and haven't added to my stash. I have a feeling that will change soon enough...


----------



## elegant-one (May 7, 2011)

katred said:


> Miss QQ I'm jealous! Those flowers look lovely and that's a very nice gift they were giving.
> 
> Thanks to all here, I'm now lemming the LM lipsticks... I love the Berry colour and Sweet Cherry. I've purposely not been swatching them when I go out because I didn't want something else on my list of "must-buys". I've actually been comparatively well-behaved this week and haven't added to my stash. I have a feeling that will change soon enough...








  	They are more pigmented & last a bit longer than shines or dior. Beautiful colors


----------



## katred (May 7, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> They are more pigmented & last a bit longer than shines or dior. Beautiful colors



 	Uh-oh...


----------



## Miss QQ (May 7, 2011)

lol. There is a store that carries LM in my country and I've been in there twice but LM is very expensive as they marked up the price like crazy. Maybe I have to examine them again.


----------



## Shypo (May 7, 2011)

They're quite nice.......one wouldn't hurt......can you stop at just one?


----------



## cutemiauw (May 7, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> lol. There is a store that carries LM in my country and I've been in there twice but LM is very expensive as they marked up the price like crazy. Maybe I have to examine them again.


  	I think it's the same here as well... hence my hesitation to go there. But after seeing the swatches I just have to go


----------



## Bonitinha (May 7, 2011)

MissQQ -- what lovely pictures!  So fun -- and I love all of your goodies!  I would love to go to a Chanel event like that


----------



## elegant-one (May 7, 2011)

Cutie - (I love calling you Cutie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - 

  	"Ohh they are all so pretty!! Thanks Elegant . Texture and feel wise, which one is your favorite? RCS, Shimmering Rouge, or this?"

  	That is SUCH a tough answer to give, because they are all really lovely colors & textures.

  	I really love the colors & feel of the Chanel shines, so I think they are #1. And, I am thinking, because of the color & feel possibly the LM, then Dior & Shiseido.

  	I'm pretty sure that I will eventually end up with almost all of the LMs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the colors a lot


----------



## elegant-one (May 7, 2011)

Well ok - everybody should own at least Hibiscus Bloom


----------



## Shypo (May 7, 2011)

Elegant, did you order the Mally TSV?  I did not - the colors didn't really appeal to me........

  	Clementine is on its way to me now.......


----------



## elegant-one (May 7, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Elegant, did you order the Mally TSV?  I did not - the colors didn't really appeal to me........
> 
> Clementine is on its way to me now.......








  	I'm losing it - I  just clicked submit on my LM Clementine order. came here & read this! hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	AND, nope I didn't get the Mally TSV - wasn't feellin the colors either. So funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	You faked me out with the cute new pic - thought you were a newbie


----------



## Bonitinha (May 7, 2011)

Elegant -- now I can't wait to see these new LM lippies in person!  And yes -- wouldn't it be a blast to go to a Chanel event together?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Cheryl -- hope you enjoy your next trip!  How did the trip go with that dude from work?  I hope you squeezed in some shopping!


----------



## elegant-one (May 7, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Elegant -- now I can't wait to see these new LM lippies in person!  And yes -- wouldn't it be a blast to go to a Chanel event together??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	She left him there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I read a BUNCH of reviews on the LM ls - not one bad review - everybody loves them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Yes, we could have a blast together!  But - WARNING WARNING - I don't always behave myself though


----------



## stv578 (May 7, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> Well ok - everybody should own at least Hibiscus Bloom


 
  	I'm trying!  Never heard back from the department store that was gonna try and locate one for me!  I may have to wait or see if I can get one when we head south in a couple of weeks!


----------



## stv578 (May 7, 2011)

Miss QQ, that event sounds fantastic!  Everything looks so elegant and beautiful, enjoy!  I really like the brooch.


----------



## Bonitinha (May 7, 2011)

All the better, my dear!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now, we just have to find an event where they give out fabulous loot and we're there!


----------



## katred (May 7, 2011)

You say that like it's a bad thing...


----------



## cutemiauw (May 8, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> Well ok - everybody should own at least Hibiscus Bloom


  	Read a review on this blog: http://theconcretebrunette.blogspot.com/2011/04/laura-mercier-gel-lip-colour.html 
  	Hibiscus Bloom: "It will suit most anyone who likes to sport a fresh rosey lip." SOLD

  	I just hope they are not severely overpriced here. Well, if they are, then I'm coming home with another RCS. Easy


----------



## Shypo (May 8, 2011)

Astrid, I know what you mean about glosses, hair and glasses!!  Not fun at all!  These days I'm back to wearing my contacts more because it has been so windy lately, and my hair is much longer.

  	Happy Mothers Day ladies!!!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 8, 2011)

Astrid - Hope they aren't too expensive for you!

  	Cheryl -I agree, not cool when my hair gets stuck to my lipgloss and worse, it gets over my glasses and leaves streaks that are difficult to wipe off. I'm going to cut my hair to shoulder length again. It is now a few inches over and while I like how I look at this length, I don't like to manage it. 

  	I'm going to check out Hibiscus Bloom at least. I haven't purchased the RCS that I wanted, not forgetting I still want Guerlain's rouge automatiques, and possibly the dior addict and shiseido that I didn't pick up yet. Too many lipsticks and not enough time, and money too. Thanks, ladies! The chanel event was a memorable one for me. We would have a blast if we go to a chanel event together! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Here's the brooch - it is an antique gold colour. Happy mother's day to our mums here!


----------



## Shypo (May 8, 2011)

MissQQ, that event sounds divine - yes, it would have been a blast to have a 'Ratona' event!!  Everything you got is lovely, and you did a beautiful job on the flowers!!

  	Believe it or not, my NM package arrived this morning while we were at breakfast!  I am shocked!  Gardenia is gorgeous, and I love Misia - I have it packed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And the Starfish bronzer is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!  It's in my carry-on!

  	I hate to have to be on a plane all day....I'll have a lot of posts to catch up on, and will try to get online whenever I can.

  	P.S.  I didn't get ANY shopping in at all with pooter-head.  Not surprised.  I was chained to him while I was out there - not this trip though!!  I'm hitting up INGLOT and the MAC Pro store out there to meet everyone who has been so helpful to me on the phone - and if I get a chance to do some 'HE' browsing, I will do that as well.......

  	Have a good week everyone!  Hope you are able to spend time with your moms!!


----------



## stv578 (May 8, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day to all the very cool and beautiful mom's on here!  Hope everyone enjoys their day!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 8, 2011)

Cheryl - thanks. I don't know anything about floral arrangement so it was fun for a first time! Great that your package is here! Enjoy! Have fun shopping too!


----------



## katred (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Astrid! Her description of Sweet Cherry actually made me want to run and get it NOW.



cutemiauw said:


> Read a review on this blog: http://theconcretebrunette.blogspot.com/2011/04/laura-mercier-gel-lip-colour.html
> Hibiscus Bloom: "It will suit most anyone who likes to sport a fresh rosey lip." SOLD
> 
> I just hope they are not severely overpriced here. Well, if they are, then I'm coming home with another RCS. Easy


----------



## elegant-one (May 8, 2011)

Darn it!!! I put it in my shopping cart yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 <---------yeah, we all know where this goes


----------



## stv578 (May 8, 2011)

Hey everyone!  So it was a long day, but a good day!  The kids woke us up super early because they wanted to give me all the gifts they made!  It was so sweet, lots of pictures, a card from each of them, a little pot with a few seeds for a spruce tree in it, and a frame that my son painted with a picture in it that he drew!  And hubby spoiled me too, with two charms for my newest Pandora bracelet, (including a new "mom" charm) as well as a gorgeous bouquet of flowers!  The best part though is just how excited the kids were the days leading up to today!


----------



## elegant-one (May 8, 2011)

stv578 said:


> Hey everyone!  So it was a long day, but a good day!  The kids woke us up super early because they wanted to give me all the gifts they made!  It was so sweet, lots of pictures, a card from each of them, a little pot with a few seeds for a spruce tree in it, and a frame that my son painted with a picture in it that he drew!  And hubby spoiled me too, with two charms for my newest Pandora bracelet, (including a new "mom" charm) as well as a gorgeous bouquet of flowers!  The best part though is just how excited the kids were the days leading up to today!


 
	Aww, soooo cute! And, your son painting the frame & drawing the picture reminded me SO much of our son! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How sweet of your whole family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as those are the most important memories in life!

  	For me it is bittersweet & emotional. My son called me twice - in the morning & in the evening. He has a special gift that they are bringing me in 2 weeks - sweet. My mother barely remembers anything now - bitter. So, hubby took me shopping & bought me a beautiful bra at VS, some shoes & dinner - & then we came home and painted ceilings in 3 rooms! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which I am glad that they are finally finished.

  	I loved reading your post!


----------



## Bonitinha (May 8, 2011)

Sounds like all of you moms are having a fabulous day!

  	Nora -- how sweet about the gifts/cards your kids made you.   I absolutely love the little homemade gifts.  I have a little box full of them that I save!

  	Elegant -- so sweet that your son called you twice.  I can't wait to hear about the gift he has picked out for you.  So sorry about your mom -- that is so hard.  
  	Awesome about getting the painting done!

  	Cheryl -- have fun on your trip to LV -- glad you like the Starfish!

  	My girls all made their little gifts in school and were just beaming as I opened them today.  My 2nd grader did a sweet painting of a flower and my 5 year old made me a little beaded keychain at preschool.  So darn cute.  My 12 year old made me a little gift, but she said it didn't turn out how she wanted, so she was embarrassed to give it to me.  Aww, they start getting so self conscious at that age!  My hubs was sweet and got me a dress from Anthropologie that I've been wanting forever.  

  	Hope all of you ladies had a great day!  And all of your talk about the LM lippies is making me think I need 1 or 2 . . .


----------



## Almus (May 9, 2011)

Hello ladies!

  	I have been missing for a couple of days, but we had a nasty electric storm last friday night and one of the phone towers in my city got hit by a ray and it burned .. so no phone nor internet in two days (it is down still, let's hope it will get fixed soon).

  	Sooo ... happy mother's day to you all lovely moms in the forum! stv, Michelle, elegant and so many more, I hope you had a great day ^^. Elegant, life is so unfair sometimes. I am sorry for what's happening to your mom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Back to make up, you totally sold me on Hibiscus Bloom but ... SURPRISE! There is no way to get Laura Mercier in Spain! I am so pissed at this country cosmetics' commerce. I may try at ebay although I don't know any trustable seller but since I am so *lucky* I am sure I'll find one, but he won't ship to Spain, haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Well, now I have catched up with the posts I am going back to work for a bit =)

  	Miss yaaa!


----------



## Almus (May 9, 2011)

I am not able to find Laura Mercier in Spain so, could you please tell me some "similar" color? I know the texture won't be the same, but I have seriously fallen in love with that l/s after seeing elegant's swatches


----------



## Bonitinha (May 9, 2011)

Almus -- scary about the storm -- glad you are OK.

  	Too bad you don't get LM where you live.  I haven't tried out her products yet, but it is next on my list!


----------



## cutemiauw (May 9, 2011)

Happy (belated) Mothers Day lovely ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I love reading about everyone's wonderful stories too... and so sorry to hear about your mom, Elegant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it was bittersweet indeed.

  	I haven't checked out LM yet... I made a self promise to only buy lipstick after I finish revising my short story... so I must stay strong! Yup, European prices on US cosmetics are quite crazy. It surely made me think some products are overpriced here. I like the Chanel RCS because it's not *that* overpriced, 29 EUR vs $32 isn't as bad as MAC lipstick 18 EUR vs $14.50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

  	Shypo, MissQQ ~ and the glosses gets worse in summer because I like my oversize sunglasses... even more streaks than my normal glasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

  	MissQQ - that's a lovely brooch!

  	I only got RCS in Monte Carlo and I seemed to love it more and more each time I wear it!


  	Almus ~ Glad to hear you're OK too! I could CP you the LM if you'd like... I don't know how much it is here, yet.. or if they even have the gel lip color. But I'll let you know 


   	Then what's stopping you?


----------



## stv578 (May 9, 2011)

Elegant, I'm sorry to hear about your mom.  I can't imagine how hard that must be for your family.  But your hubby is just so sweet and I'm glad you'll be seeing your son in a couple of weeks.

  	Michelle, your girls sound so cute and your hubby is also super sweet.  Kids can be so hard on themselves sometimes. 

  	I think we are all very lucky ladies.

  	Oh, and I only just read about the Chanel fall collection last night!  I can no longer splurge too much, and I also really need to cut down on my daily make-up routine because I'm trying very hard to get my butt into work a bit earlier, but I definitely want to get my hands on the Graphite n/p, a couple of the matte RA's and excited to see the eyeshadow 'pots' as well.  Big sigh!


----------



## User38 (May 9, 2011)

Ratonassssssssssssssss !!

  	I missed all of you and had no wifi or good connex anywhere I went.. and I went all over Argentina.. lol.

  	From BA I went to Mendoza to Rramonnnnnnnnn's farm and was quite impressed -- the wine business to me was Italian's stomping on grapes.. lol.  This is a new world for me and exciting to see it.  We had a lovely time there and then went to Ushuaia, Santa Cruz and saw the glaciers and lakes, as well as the penguinos.. oh my .. the feeling you get from seeing these glaciers is amazing.  I want to live there.. lol.  But, my life is on a course now which is taking me across the Atlantic and to the old world.  I will only be seeing Rrramon on business trips most likely but the flight to BA plus security/travel etc is about 17 hours.. ugh.  So things will be in a holding pattern for now to see what happens and when.. if it happens and when. 

  	He smokes cigars.. after dinner with a cognac/brandy and inadvertently my hair flew into the tip and got burned -- I mean crispy.. lol.  So he showed me one of his hidden talents (something which I now share with him) and he cut my hair into a pixie cut -- he says he grooms his dogs and his horses.. lmao.  I have a short pixie cut now and I dyed it brown with REvlong Colorsilk (the only brand I knew that was available).  So, I am looking like I did when I cut my waist lenght hair and got a mia farrow hair cut last century.  I love it though.  And, he felt so bad he got me a lovely ring -- looks like a gold grid with a stone in the middle.. and it's called " All roads lead to Rrramon".. so far, so good on that end... but time will tell.

  	Elegant -- sorry to hear about your mom..


----------



## User38 (May 9, 2011)

the site is insane.

  	I noticed you are all talking about the LM gel ls.. and when I mentioned them months ago, only C! paid any mind to my rant.. I love these!

  	I took the oh my darlin Clementine, Hibiscus and Dollface with me on the trip and looked very cute I must say.. but then the weathere is amazing.. cool with cooler nights.. not hot/humid, not freezing.  The glaciers cool the night and the sun warms the day.

  	I am in love

  	with Argentina


----------



## Miss QQ (May 10, 2011)

^^ I love hearing about your adventure in Argentina! The short pixie cut sounds so fun and elegant. I always want a pixie cut but my ears are sticking out to the sides and I'm bothered by the look. The weather sounds fantastic - it's just what I want. It's bloody warm here now every night. I want to go the new zealand (nearer than argentina) to see glaciers!



Bonitinha said:


> Sounds like all of you moms are having a fabulous day!
> 
> Nora -- how sweet about the gifts/cards your kids made you.   I absolutely love the little homemade gifts.  I have a little box full of them that I save!
> 
> ...


	Your girls are so thoughtful and sweet! Your 12 yr old is getting grown up now! The dress must be beautiful on you. Glad you had a great time. lol yes we need to check out new lipsticks again. 

  	I copied and pasted what I had typed and the fonts went wonky and strangely I can't change them back.


----------



## cutemiauw (May 10, 2011)

HerGreyness!!! Welcome back we've missed you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Your Argentina trip sounds awesome (and funny!), I bet you look hot with your pixie cut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Yeah, I know with LMs I remember you were raving about them first... I finally checked them out yesterday at the store! I love the feel of them, but sadly I couldn't fall in love with any of the colors. I'm currently looking for something lighter, the MLBB types... so I guess I'll be looking at the RCS again


----------



## Almus (May 10, 2011)

Hi everyone.

  	I just have a few minutes to say hello and I'll be back to work. I still have no internet or phone at home and I am starting to get pissed at the supplier. 

  	cute, thanks so much for the offering! I most probably take it if finally I don't find a place to order online (still on the hunt on Ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

  	The details about your trip to visit Rrrrrrramon and the glaciers sound terrific HG. I'd love to go to the very south of Argentina sometime, in fact, like two days ago I was watching a documentary about it on tv and I could checked that the landscapes are amazing.


----------



## Bonitinha (May 10, 2011)

HG -- glad you had a fun time exploring Argentina!  We need pics of the pixie cut!  I want to see the glaciers now . . . 

  	MissQQ -- sounds like it is so hot where you are.  We both need a happy medium with the weather!  It is supposed to be in the 70's F here this week finally.  I don't like it too hot or too cold -- but upper 70's is perfect! 
  	I know what you mean about people putting makeup on in the trains, etc.  I seriously see women doing their makeup  while driving in the car.  How can they do that?  Between that and texting while driving, I can't believe they don't cause an accident 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Almus -- hope you are still enjoying your new place -- any new projects??

  	Astrid -- I love the RCS for the MLBB colors -- and some for more of a pop of color, too.  I can't wait to get a few more!


----------



## Almus (May 10, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Almus -- hope you are still enjoying your new place -- any new projects??


 
  	Believe it or not, my mu is still looking for its right place in the new apartment! I need to figure out how to place my stash and where so, thankfully, it is not very big yet! Besides that, everything is more or less settled. The new place is small, just for bf and me, since we didn't want a huge house and since we may be moving in a year or so, we don't want to accumulate a lot of stuff, just to avoid a second painful moving!

  	I just discovered a very disgusting thing. This morning I packed my makeup stuff into the gym bag and when I have take it out, like 30 min ago, for getting a bit of color on the waterline, the khol eyeliner was melted! It has been the first time I ever see something like this; I just throw it out to the garbage trash cause it was seriously gross but I am still amazed ... I mean, we are just 30ºC outside, so inside the office it might be like 5-6ºC less ... Me not understand Oo 

  	Now I need a new black eyeliner. Any recommendations for a resistant one in water-ish waterlines? I hate when it transfers out of the corners of my eyes


----------



## Bonitinha (May 10, 2011)

^^ I have a hard time getting anything to stay really well in my waterline.  The Stila Kajal in black is very dark and creamy and seems to stay the best.  I've also used MAC Feline and the Urban Decay black pencil.  I can't go all the way into my corner or else is will migrate.  Bummer that yours melted -- how strange!


----------



## stv578 (May 10, 2011)

HG, welcome back!  Sounds like quite the adventure that you had!


 	 Miss QQ, I will take pictures of the bracelets and post here at some point this week!  I am so bad with actually getting any pictures on the computer!  I'm on my third bracelet, but I started mine a couple of years ago and pretty much everyone in my family buys me charms!  The best way to get started is to have a look at all the charms and see which one's you gravitate to.  I have seen some people who just buy what they like and arrange them according to the size/shape and others do it by colour.  My first two charms were the murano glass beads, one with pink hearts and the other with orangey red hearts, to represent my kids!  The beads on that bracelet are all silver, some with pink stones, a couple moonstones and a glass bead to tie the two colours together.  Then I made up a wish list for one with black/white/grey muranos and my latest is with teal beads.  My husband often gets the kids to go pick out a bead each for Christmas and birthday!  And each of my bracelets has something to represent the kids, one has their first initial, one has a little girl and boy and the first, as I mentioned with the hearts.  I must admit, these bracelets can be very addictive and really add up!  I'm taking my time with this last one, and want to do some silver/gold beads, which obviously are more money!

  	As for the make-up thing, I take the most time with my eyes, so my plan is to try and start doing a simple wash of shadow and mascara and doing brighter lips.  Problem is, I am so bad with reapplying lipstick, so I have to really force myself!  A gorgeous Ratona will be CP'ing me a few of the LM lippies, and I'm hoping that the two brighter one's will work well for this! 

  	If you have any other ideas, please pass them along!  I am desperate to cut down the morning routine!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 10, 2011)

^^ Your bracelets sound very special and precious to you! Love to see their pics when you have the time to upload them. I don't mind taking time to build it too. Yeah the charms with both silver and gold or gold are more pricey but they are beautiful. The murano glass ones are colourful and pretty as well! I also spend a lot of time on my eye makeup and often get carried away, so I hope to make a conscious effort to just do simple looks with 1, 2 or at most 3 colours. Thanks for the idea of balancing it with bold lips. I don't mind reapplying lippies because my lips are dry and I need something on it. Which two LM lipsticks did you CP? 

  	Almus - it's strange that your khol liner has melted. Maybe while transporting it, perhaps in a hot vehicle, have caused it to melt. I get 35 or 34C outside but luckily my makeup don't melt. But I get sweaty lipsticks!

  	Michelle - High 70F is great! I like that too. It is about 92F (34C) here now in the day but there are light breezes. However, nights are very warm without any winds. Yeah it is so dangerous just watching them do makeup and drive!


----------



## stv578 (May 10, 2011)

The LM lippies I got were the gels, in Hibiscus Bloom (but of course!), Berry Sorbet and Dollface.  I had a really hard time deciding between Dollface and Berry Sorbet, two very different colours but both look so pretty, so there it is!  Elegant will be proud, lol!


----------



## Bonitinha (May 10, 2011)

^^How would you describe Dollface?  It shows up OK?  It looks like such a pretty soft pink


----------



## stv578 (May 10, 2011)

Oh, sorry Michelle!   I don't have them yet, sounds like I do based on my last post!  Based on the pics I went by, it looks to be a cool-toned blue based pink, but not overly cool hopefully and it's supposedly sheerer than some of the others, so my guess is, my lip colour may show through.  I will definitely report back when I get them, I think Elegant had one on its way to her.


----------



## elegant-one (May 10, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> ^^How would you describe Dollface?  It shows up OK?  It looks like such a pretty soft pink



 	I had to do a couple applications - but on me it shows up a very pretty brighter soft rose barbie pink - gorgeous!

  	I ordered the cherry & then I ordered another Hibiscus Bloom when I realized how much of it I have already used up. Gotta love NM free ship at any price & no tax


----------



## elegant-one (May 10, 2011)

stv578 said:


> The LM lippies I got were the gels, in Hibiscus Bloom (but of course!), Berry Sorbet and Dollface.  I had a really hard time deciding between Dollface and Berry Sorbet, two very different colours but both look so pretty, so there it is!  Elegant will be proud, lol!








Beautiful colors! I can't wait to get my Berry Sorbet & Sweet Cherry!


----------



## cutemiauw (May 10, 2011)

Almus -- Of course! Just PM me if you decide to do so. I think shipping cost between EU shouldn't be that expensive. I haven't ask for the price since I didn't want any for myself .
  	About the khol liner, maybe it was placed accidentally near something warm? But at least you have an excuse to get a new one . 
  	On me, I find the MUFE one didn't budge that much. MAC's Grease Paint Sticks also works for me.

  	Michelle -- I wear Monte Carlo again today... I really fall in love with that lippie, and I thought I also want something softer as its sister . 

  	I would imagine Hibiscus Bloom would look lovely on you ladies. I think for me it was the in between color that's kinda wrong for my skintone.

  	Oh and about MU on the go... it's a mystery to me as well... but maybe if you just put something very low maintenance, everything natural toned? Btw, three years ago I didn't care at all about MU. All I do is just slap in some sunscreen and lipgloss. How did I become a MU addict?


----------



## Shypo (May 10, 2011)

Hi from Vegas girls!  Just a quick checkin to say hello......did a little bit of shopping (MUFE Brow Corrector and 2 MUFE brushes, a 20-shadow INGLOT palette, and a MAC Pro brush I think it's a 222 - like the 224 but white like the 217 and 239). 

  	Sounds like a good Mothers Day all around - Elegant, I'm sorry that your mom is in that condition - it is so difficult -

  	HG, welcome home!!!

  	Almus, good luck with getting the Internet restored!  Glad you are ok!!

  	Cutie - wow, a short story, eh?  Are you going to be published?  How exciting!

  	Love the LM gels!!!


----------



## Bonitinha (May 10, 2011)

Nora -- I'll wait for your update then!  So glad you got to try them out.  I need to do the same!

  	Elegant -- oh good -- so glad Dollface showed up on you.  My lips aren't very pigmented, so I'm sure it would work out great.  Do you know if Sephora stores carry LM?  I don't think we have a counter here, but we do have a Sephora . . . 

  	Astrid -- I hope you find Monte Carlo's little sis   I know, those RCS are just so easy to wear.

  	Cheryl -- enjoy Vegas!  I'll be waiting to hear more of your shopping adventures . . .


----------



## elegant-one (May 10, 2011)

Cutie - yep! I agree on the Grease Paint Sticks & I love Chanel's waterproof for the waterline.

  	Michelle - I couldn't find them last I checked on Sephora's site. Maybe the stores carry them I don't know.

  	Shypo - roll the dice for us while you're there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I SO appreciate everyone's very kind comments about my mom - thank you!


----------



## elegant-one (May 10, 2011)

In honor of HG's return 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











  	SOooo, all roads lead to Ramon.....he lit you up eh


----------



## Bonitinha (May 10, 2011)

Tee hee Elegant -- Love the pink pants


----------



## elegant-one (May 10, 2011)

I would wear those


----------



## elegant-one (May 10, 2011)

My LM Clementine arrives Thursday, Sweet Cherry arrives Friday. Hubs laughs at me when the ls trickle in one at a time each day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He can't understand why I don't just order them all at once


----------



## Bonitinha (May 10, 2011)

Yes, I would wear those, too -- if I only had those looooong legs . . . 
  	I hear ya about ordering things in little segments.  Why do we do that?  I really don't feel as bad if I place a lot of little orders    lol


----------



## User38 (May 10, 2011)

omg.. my pink pantalones
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have two pairs now -- one linen which were gifted to me, and another pair in a gorgeous satiny cotton -- perfect to wear as evening too !!

  	cutie.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good going !! 

  	Elegant.. you always enable me.. now I want those shoes too!!  Those tassells are obscene I tell ya!! 

  	oh Ramon lit me up for real.. lol.  Put a hole right thru my long piecey hair and now I have a cool little haircut.. he felt so so bad.. but hey, I don't mind.  I was thinking of buzz cutting my hair anway and maybe this is the chance.. a grey/white/black buzz cut with hot pink lips.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the older I get the nastier I become.. lol.

  	I will have more energy tomorrow to post my Rrrrrrramonnnnn ring up.. it is quite lovely.  It is not an engagement ring, just a remember me ring and an apology that I burned your hair ring.. lol.  He is a doll.

  	as to why we order in bits and pieces.. dunno, but I think we feel more secure when we try stuff on at home (at least I do and it's clean and protected and I can add/play with my other products).. fall madly insanely in love and then decide we need bus or another colour.. men don't get that cause they're logical creatures -- err, sometimes.


----------



## elegant-one (May 10, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> omg.. my pink pantalones
> 
> 
> 
> ...











  	I'll have to see who makes those shoes 

  	Ok, that is just freakin crazy 1) that he burned your hair - with a cigar, 2) he cut your hair, 3) you got a cool ring out of it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I am glad you're back


----------



## User38 (May 10, 2011)

omg.. now I need those shoes.. and pink pantalones in silk.. argh.

  	Elegant.. you have struck again!!

  	now I realize I need a bu of Hibiscus too.. as I have worn it a lot
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	but thank you for being you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	C!.. hit the craps tables please.. and bring back some winnins.. lol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I am having techissuessssss on the site again -- I can't post something cause it says I haven't written anyting.. wth..


----------



## Bonitinha (May 10, 2011)

We need to see your new 'do HG!  I love that you are so daring!  I am not daring at all when it comes to my hair -- but I'm not loving my hair right now, so it could use a little change.


  	I am in the midst of planning my 12 year old's birthday party.  I want the table in an Anthropologie style.  I have a whole mish-mash of ideas.  I hope I pull this thing together by Friday . . . (why do I do this to myself??)

  	Hope you all have a fabulous evening!  I will be watching The Voice tonight . . . I think I just wish I could be like Christina Aguilera   lol


----------



## User38 (May 10, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> I'll have to see who makes those shoes
> 
> Ok, that is just freakin crazy 1) that he burned your hair - with a cigar, 2) he cut your hair, 3) you got a cool ring out of it!
> 
> ...


 
	darlin, yea.. and I tipped him too.. Two USDs.. lol.  He did a great job really -- he has cut the whole town's hairs for years.. lol.  After the haircut I had two Remys and smoked a ceegar myself.. (hey I love men who smoke cigars.. lol -- something about how they hold them gets me wobbly kneed)

  	only to me..


----------



## User38 (May 10, 2011)

oh, when I had some mu done (grrr) the one product which the mua used on me was the Rosee powder.. I fell in love and use it all the time now.  Makes me glow like a 16 yo.

  	another expensive habit to kick.. lol


----------



## elegant-one (May 10, 2011)

^ I have that - but for some reason I have forgotten it.

  	Found it & its BEAUTFUL! smells good too


----------



## cutemiauw (May 10, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Yes, I would wear those, too -- if I only had those looooong legs . . .
> I hear ya about ordering things in little segments.  Why do we do that?  I really don't feel as bad if I place a lot of little orders    lol


	And I also wouldn't want him to see the bulk MU bill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


  	Elegant, HG -- Those pink pants are fab!! And the shoes too... oh my... I should find a way to make more money. LOL.

  	I used to have a pixie cut when I was 15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Sometimes I'm tempted to do it again now, but short hair on me is high maintenance (must go to hairdresser often to trim it)


----------



## Bonitinha (May 11, 2011)

Have you seen today's post on Cafe Makeup with the latest Chanel fashion show?

  	I must find out more about the new shadow palette Prelude.  Although the description doesn't make sense ("literally a palette of shadow shades") -- aren't all e/s palettes a palette of shadow shades?  Oh well!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And I want that square white quilted handbag!


----------



## Almus (May 11, 2011)

Yes I have! But I didn't take the time to read the post cause I have been drooling over the idea of getting the Guerlain's liquid e/s in Havana (not a single summer collection have been released here yet, damn it!).

  	Thank you so much for your recommendations about the e/l thing. Regarding the weirdness of it being melted, well, my whole mu bag was full and in very hot weather, including another couple of e/l that didn't melt and I am always cautious and take it with me in my bag to the office. I think this is an x-file ... =O


----------



## elegant-one (May 11, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Have you seen today's post on Cafe Makeup with the latest Chanel fashion show?
> 
> I must find out more about the new shadow palette Prelude.  Although the description doesn't make sense ("literally a palette of shadow shades") -- aren't all e/s palettes a palette of shadow shades?  Oh well!
> 
> ...


	Ah, I haven't - but I'll check it out when I come back. Prelude?


----------



## Bonitinha (May 11, 2011)

^^Looks like a new quad called Prelude.  I wonder if it will be released with the Fall collection?


----------



## Miss QQ (May 11, 2011)

Almus said:


> Yes I have! But I didn't take the time to read the post cause I have been drooling over the idea of getting the Guerlain's liquid e/s in Havana (not a single summer collection have been released here yet, damn it!).
> 
> Thank you so much for your recommendations about the e/l thing. Regarding the weirdness of it being melted, well, my whole mu bag was full and in very hot weather, including another couple of e/l that didn't melt and I am always cautious and take it with me in my bag to the office. I think this is an x-file ... =O


	I want Havana too! The guerlain summer collection is not here yet, but we have dior and chanel. Hope you do have to wait too long now.

  	I bought more makeup today! Last saturday I purchased the chanel summer collection and today I bought more things. I'm out of control. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought Lotus Rose, backup of Rose Platine, 
  	Khaki-discret, the brow palette, vitalumiere eclat powder and the lip balm that elegant has and raved. I will write more in the individual chanel threads later. I wanted to buy the eye brow pencil but the old batch was discontinued and the new stocks are arriving later this month. So at the moment our counter don't have a single brow pencil lol. The MA tried the brow palette on me and I like it. It comes with a mini tweezer, mini slanted brush and mini brow brush for combing. Pricey, but I thought it is a handy makeup item to have. It is a rash purchase, I don't know if I will use all 3 shades so I need to examine and play with it.

  	I tried on the dior summer nail polishes today and the orange one is hot! It is a stunning burnt orange. The pink one dries matte. I didn't buy either but I thought those of you who likes the summery orange now should check it out. We have the highest temperature recorded this month and this May will be the hottest month of the year. I'm parched!


----------



## stv578 (May 11, 2011)

Morning ladies!  At work, sipping on my Earl Grey Latte (formerly known as the London Fog, sounds much cooler!) and reading your posts!

  	Cutie, keep us updated on your short story, how exciting if it gets published!  I have a good feeling that it will.

  	Michelle, I think Sephora carries a limited version of the LM product line, I had checked the website too and didn't see the gels, but it can't hurt to call and ask.

  	Elegant, I knew you would be proud of me!  Berry Sorbet will be my venture back into the world of deeper berry coloured lippies after years of light shades only.  I probably won't get my hands on them until we return from our trip though.

  	I have a long two weeks ahead before we go away, including some overtime this weekend, boo.  It's worth it though, to have an entire week off to spend with my kids.  Hopefully the weather will be good!


----------



## Almus (May 11, 2011)

Enjoy your goodies Miss QQ. I love when I get out of control, although it is almost impossible not feeling guilty after a short while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I might do some brush shopping soon, since mine are a bit old and not very good. I am thinking about Louise Young ones and I believe it has one similar to MAC 222 ... more lemmings ...


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (May 11, 2011)

@Bonitinha: I think what they meant by "shadow shades" was that the colors are natural neutrals, the types of shades that mimic the shadows/contours of your eyes? But I did read in the article though that the shades are shimmery.


----------



## Bonitinha (May 11, 2011)

Honey&LemonGirl said:


> @Bonitinha: I think what they meant by "shadow shades" was that the colors are natural neutrals, the types of shades that mimic the shadows/contours of your eyes? But I did read in the article though that the shades are shimmery.


  	Gotcha -- I read through the article quickly  LOL  Guess that is why it didn't make sense!  I am loving neutrals right now -- but I usually like a mix of matte with shimmer.  Kinda anxious to see everything . . .


----------



## Bonitinha (May 11, 2011)

MissQQ -- enjoy your new loot!!  Always a happy day when new makeup is involved 

  	Nora -- Have fun getting ready for your trip!  The weather is finally getting nice here.  Upper 70's all week -- yipee!!

  	Hope all of you are well.  I will be running around like a crazy person with all of my projects this week.  My sister is having a baby girl today -- she is just about ready to go in for her c-section.  She has 2 adorable (yet wild) boys, so we are anxious for her little princess to arrive


----------



## stv578 (May 11, 2011)

Michelle, what wonderful news about your sister!  Though c-sections aren't too much fun.  Hope everything goes well.  Give us an update later! 

  	Good luck getting things ready for your daughter's birthday!


----------



## User38 (May 11, 2011)

Michelle.. good luck with sis.. and with the party!!  I will post a pic of my new friendship ring, but not my hair .. yet.  lol.  I always sneak up with my personal pics -- I have had the worst luck with hair this past year and go from one disaster to the next.. however this time it ended quite nicely.. a soft pixie cut, short on all sides with a bit longer top..it is quite flattering, as is the colour.

  	Elegant, those shoes are Prada ? not sure, but I saw some similar ones -- and watch out, there go wedges .. lol.  Smaller contoured heels and pointy toes are coming back for fall/winter.

  	msqqq.. thanks.. I had a blast and hope to go back someday to see the awesome beauty of the land... Rrrramon is a sweetie, and a very generous and kind man.  I am not in love.. but do love him as a good friend... so, so far, so good.  You cannot fall in love for real unless you love people as friends first.


----------



## Bonitinha (May 11, 2011)

I just got word that my sister had her little baby girl.  They named her Chloe and I hear she is gorgeous (of course).  I can't wait to go meet her!  My poor sister -- I had 3 c-sections also and it isn't fun, but well worth it in the end.

  	HG, I can't wait to see pics of the ring.  Glad you are liking your hair.  I really need to go in for a change.  I get so tired of spending so much $$$ on my hair and never loving it -- le sigh.


----------



## elegant-one (May 11, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> I just got word that my sister had her little baby girl.  They named her Chloe and I hear she is gorgeous (of course).  I can't wait to go meet her!  My poor sister -- I had 3 c-sections also and it isn't fun, but well worth it in the end.
> 
> HG, I can't wait to see pics of the ring.  Glad you are liking your hair.  I really need to go in for a change.  I get so tired of spending so much $$$ on my hair and never loving it -- le sigh.


	Aww...Congrats! She'll be as beautiful as you


----------



## elegant-one (May 11, 2011)

Laura Mercier Gel Lipstick in Berry Sorbet

  	Its a bit deeper berry red on the lips. Very pretty!


----------



## elegant-one (May 11, 2011)

stv578 said:


> Elegant, I knew you would be proud of me!  Berry Sorbet will be my venture back into the world of deeper berry coloured lippies after years of light shades only.  I probably won't get my hands on them until we return from our trip though.


  Well, these berry shades are definitely the most wearable. I cannot wait to see what Berry Sorbet looks like.

  	You are coming to the states right - VB? That will be so much fun.


----------



## katred (May 11, 2011)

HG!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I missed you. I swear I saw the lady from your profile pic on television the other night! We were watching a show on the Food Network that was set in Cuba and there she was, smoking a cigar... Felt weird...

  	I stopped by my Chanel counter yesterday and grabbed Mimosa. I didn't pick up Rose Platine yet, but I'm planning on going back for it. My MUA (I call her mine, but I don't own her as such...) didn't like RP at all. She said that it really didn't do anything, except when she applied it as a base over the lid. Hadn't even thought of doing that, but now I know I'll have to try...

  	Other than that, I'm going to have to behave, because Someone hacked our home internet and managed to run up a $500 bill on our account. I spent the day on the phone with the cable company and the company that makes our router only to be told at the end of the day that, although no one can figure out how these arseholes got in, we're stuck with the bill. Plus we have two little gentlemen who have an appointment with the veterinarian and an operating table next week. (No problems, just have to get the "male" bits taken care of.) That'll be another $300. So no makeup for Kate for a while... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'll have to live vicariously through all of you...


----------



## User38 (May 11, 2011)

Michelle.. wonderful to hear you have a new niece! and that all went well with sis !!

  	Katred, I missed you too! So sorry to hear about your travails with the internet.. that's why I trip myself up with passwords and all sorts of firewalls.. lol.  Photobucket is particularly prone to be hacked or they get access to info from there so be careful.

  	The avatar lady is a real homeless lady in old Havana -- I took pics of her and many others two years ago when I was there with hubby.. There are many such ladies who loiter around the old tourist areas and will read your palm or tea leaves for a tip (USD not allowed in Cuba -- but they tell you to give them Convertible dollars.. lol).  They are a cool wacky bunch, kinda the original Spectra Ratonas


----------



## User38 (May 11, 2011)

Michelle, take a leap and do something dramatic to your hair.. there's no going back after that.. lol.

  	Elegant.. now I want that Cherry ls.. grrr


----------



## Almus (May 12, 2011)

Michelle, congratulations on your new niece! I believe she is gorgeous!

  	After reading Katred's post and many similar I tend to feel insecure when using my credit card online or just when I write my personal details. I like to feel that it is safe but more often than desired, I read some people I know have bad experiences like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so bad that you don't get any compensation, Katred  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	So, I do have internet at home again and now it comes the time for me to ask for compensatory damages to the phone company (my bf needs the internet for working at home). Let's see how that goes ...

  	I wanted to ask you ladies: I have been lemming Rock & Republic blushes lately and I have the chance to get my hands in two of them (All nighter and X-rated). I have read some reviews saying that the pigmentation is great but I'd like the Ratonas' opinion. Should I take them? I am in love with all blushes, but I like them super pigmented if possible. Thanks!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 12, 2011)

^^ I don't have the R&R blushes and have never seen them but I know some of the ratonas raved about them before. Cheryl is one of them whom I remember. I think you should take them!

  	Congrats, Michelle! Your niece must be a beauty like you! I say go for it too, for a change in your hairstyle! I remember you trying on extensions but said they didn't feel comfy. I'm getting a haircut soon, nothing drastic, just shorter to a bob or shoulder length.

  	katred - sorry to hear about your internet being hacked. What a mess. I am using Linksys and so far it hasn't been hacked, or maybe that's just what I believe since I haven't got any extra charges. When I purchased RP at the counter, the MA recommended using it as a base too, which is a shimmery greenish silver.

  	HG - pointy toes are in again? I like the look of them and had a few pairs years ago but they hurt so bad. I have large bony feet. I have to content myself by watching them on other ladies. Thanks for the info of your avatar pic, which I have wondered where it is from.


----------



## Bonitinha (May 12, 2011)

Almus -- Thanks for the congrats on my niece!  I get to go meet her today -- I can't wait to hold her!  I have tried quite a few of the R&R blushes (and glosses and shadows).  I believe you will love the blushes -- the pigmentation is absolutely amazing.  The packaging is very heavy -- but it is cool and there is that "luxe" feeling about it.  The glosses were nothing special to me at all -- I would not re-purchase those.  The shadows were soft and buttery and had amazing pigmentation also.  I keep hearing rumors that they are phasing out the cosmetic line -- I don't know if that is true or not.  I bought all of mine during a 50% off sale for a great price!

  	MissQQ -- thank you, I am just so excited for my sister and her little girl!  I think because I am done having kids now, it is even more exciting when my siblings have kids 
  	Yes, I could not handle those clip in extensions.  They felt like they were pulling on my scalp and hair.  Which is a bummer, because they looked great.  I could never get them to clip in the way my stylist did, though.  My hair has gotten kinda long, but it is so fine -- blah.  I think I will have it cut to collar bone length with some layering around the face.  You'll have to let us know what you decide with for your hair.  A change is always fun 

  	HG -- thank you also for your congrats!   I am convinced to change up my hair.  I need to be taking more risks --- in life in general!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 12, 2011)

^^ Enjoy the moment when you meet her! I don't like clips or anything in my hair too, but I regularly wear a simple half comb to keep my fringe away from my face. I think the style you have in mind is pretty, because I personally like the style on myself too heehee. My hair is very fine, and it gets very flat if it is too long.


----------



## Shypo (May 12, 2011)

MiQQ, nice haul!!

  	Michelle, awww.....so happy to hear of the arrival of your neice!!  I know you will so enjoy her!  Have fun with your birthday planning!
  	Kate, so sorry to hear about your issues with the internet - I hope you get everything straightened out - we're here for you to live through vicariously!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Almus, I hope everything is ok with you given the earthquake!!  Yes, the R&R blushes and eye shadows are amazing - hopefully you can get a good deal on them - I think they're all being discontinued......

  	HG, thank you for the info on your pic - so interesting!!  

  	I cannot wait to get home!!  My LM lipstick in Clementine should have arrived by now - 

  	I think I'm going to head over to the Fashion Show mall today here - I'm not on the hunt for anything, but sometimes it's just nice to browse......


----------



## Miss QQ (May 12, 2011)

Never heard of the mall so I visited the website, wow, looks like a HE shopping haven. Have fun browsing!


----------



## mrslid (May 12, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> I just got word that my sister had her little baby girl.  They named her Chloe and I hear she is gorgeous (of course).  I can't wait to go meet her!  My poor sister -- I had 3 c-sections also and it isn't fun, but well worth it in the end.
> 
> HG, I can't wait to see pics of the ring.  Glad you are liking your hair.  I really need to go in for a change.  I get so tired of spending so much $$$ on my hair and never loving it -- le sigh.


	Congrats to your sister!! That's wonderful!!!! My daughter's name is Chloe!!! Yes C Sections are not fun. Mine were both C-section, the first one a really bad situation and it's no fun recovering.

  	I've been so absent on here lately. Life has been crazy. I do have Dior Addict in Fire and LM Gel in Hibiscus Bloom on the way...gee I don't know why that would have happened? LOL


----------



## Bonitinha (May 12, 2011)

Cheryl -- Have fun at the mall today -- maybe you'll pick up a few more goodies!  Everyone seems to be enjoying their LM lippies!  I have a wedding to go to in a few weeks and need to come up with a good "look" 
  	Hope you love Clementine and let us know if you pick anything up today while shopping!

  	Christa -- aww, so cute that your little girl is named Chloe -- I love that name.  I just found out my sister is spelling it with a K -- I much prefer the C spelling (not that she asked me  LOL).  You had c-sections also -- blah, no fun.  My first was really scary because my placenta detached 6 weeks early and the baby was in distress.  Then I barely had a pulse and needed a blood transfusion at the same time as my c-section.  I can't believe I did it again 2 more times . . . 
  	Enjoy your goodies you have on the way!


----------



## Shypo (May 12, 2011)

Yes, FS mall is HE heaven......

  	I wanted to relate a couple of things that happened this week - one annoying, and one touching......

  	First, I went to INGLOT the other night to satisfy that long-lingering urge.  The girl that helped me was very nice.  I spent way more time in there than I wanted, but I was happy with my purchases.  I also learned that the larger shadows I have that are in Bobbi Brown-styel pots are very easily depotted, so I was thrilled to learn that!  I purchased a metal spatula to aid with that - a tool I will use very frequently.  But anyway, back to the story....the SA had to ask her colleague, presumably the managet, to help find the spatula on the sku list in the computer.  The spatula was $5, but the register showed as $1 X a quantity of 5.  I was concerned that I was being charged for 5, so I tried to ask the question about what I was seeing.  The manager said to me 'we're not done yet', to which I replied, I understand, but the register is showing.....I didn't even get the sentence out of my mouth before he interrupted me, held up his finger as if to shush me, and said 'WE'RE NOT DONE YET'.  I was horrified.  I couldn't believe how rude he was, and if the SA hadn't been so helpful, and if I hadn't wanted the merchandise so badly, I would have told him, yeah, we're done.  I was so miffed, but too tired to fight it, so I just took my stuff and left.  I may in fact walk back over there to give him a piece of my mind........my luck today is his day off.  But perhaps I'll call, and at the same time, send feedback on the website.  He was unbelievably condescending. 

  	But the second thing touched my heart, and I just have to share it as it helped me keep the week in perspective. 

  	These shows (trade shows, conferences) are incredibly draining - lots of sessions during the day, tons of walking as it's always so far to get to the conference center.  Plus being away from home and 3 hours behind my normal time zone.  This particular show offered breakfast and lunch daily, for upwards of 10,000 people attending the show.  Needless to say, it's quite a production to feed that many people.  As I was picking up my silverware, I must have sighed deeply.  One of the ladies who was a server said to me, 'I know these things are hard on you guys, but we really appreciate your being here'.  I told her I appreciated that.....but as I ate my breakfast and thought about what she said, I decided to find her again to tell HER thank you - no easy feat as there were hundreds of servers.  I managed to find her again, and told her that I just had to say that WE appreciated everything that THEY do.  She told me that when conferences aren't in town, they don't work and have to collect unemployment.  She said they were so grateful to be able to work this week, and that she could log 43 hours in 3 days, so she was so happy.  It just brought home to me the many blessings in my life, and the fact that I have a good job and while I work hard, I don't work nearly as hard as these people do.  She and I chatted for a few more minutes and she gave me a hug and thanked me for letting her know that we appreciate what they do.  That exchange stayed with me for the rest of the day, and I know I will think about it often.

  	I just wanted to share - sorry for the long post.....


----------



## mrslid (May 12, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Cheryl -- Have fun at the mall today -- maybe you'll pick up a few more goodies!  Everyone seems to be enjoying their LM lippies!  I have a wedding to go to in a few weeks and need to come up with a good "look"
> Hope you love Clementine and let us know if you pick anything up today while shopping!
> 
> Christa -- aww, so cute that your little girl is named Chloe -- I love that name.  I just found out my sister is spelling it with a K -- I much prefer the C spelling (not that she asked me  LOL).  You had c-sections also -- blah, no fun.  My first was really scary because my placenta detached 6 weeks early and the baby was in distress.  Then I barely had a pulse and needed a blood transfusion at the same time as my c-section.  I can't believe I did it again 2 more times . . .
> Enjoy your goodies you have on the way!


  	I can't believe you did it two more times either!!! That sounds so scary. I'm so glad she was OK being 6 weeks early. Ah the war stories of childbirth! My hubby wasn't going to let me do it a second time but Oli managed to "happen". I had a seizure when I was pushing Chloe out, (her head was starting to poke out), and then needed an emerg c section. I obviosuly have no memory of this part. It was scariest for my hubby and sis who were there. I was in ICU for 4 days and didn't meet Chloe till she was 5 days old. I had HELLP Syndrome that never presented itself until my labour when it became full blown eclampsia and all the other fun associated with HELLP. So much for going thru a drug free labour just to have that happen!


----------



## mrslid (May 12, 2011)

Oh yeah and the Khloe thing. That makes me think Kardashians. Maybe you can give your sis a nudge with that ;-) Or is she a big fan?


----------



## Almus (May 12, 2011)

Shypo said:


> But the second thing touched my heart, and I just have to share it as it helped me keep the week in perspective.
> 
> These shows (trade shows, conferences) are incredibly draining - lots of sessions during the day, tons of walking as it's always so far to get to the conference center.  Plus being away from home and 3 hours behind my normal time zone.  This particular show offered breakfast and lunch daily, for upwards of 10,000 people attending the show.  Needless to say, it's quite a production to feed that many people.  As I was picking up my silverware, I must have sighed deeply.  One of the ladies who was a server said to me, 'I know these things are hard on you guys, but we really appreciate your being here'.  I told her I appreciated that.....but as I ate my breakfast and thought about what she said, I decided to find her again to tell HER thank you - no easy feat as there were hundreds of servers.  I managed to find her again, and told her that I just had to say that WE appreciated everything that THEY do.  She told me that when conferences aren't in town, they don't work and have to collect unemployment.  She said they were so grateful to be able to work this week, and that she could log 43 hours in 3 days, so she was so happy.  It just brought home to me the many blessings in my life, and the fact that I have a good job and while I work hard, I don't work nearly as hard as these people do.  She and I chatted for a few more minutes and she gave me a hug and thanked me for letting her know that we appreciate what they do.  That exchange stayed with me for the rest of the day, and I know I will think about it often.
> 
> I just wanted to share - sorry for the long post.....


	It is indeed a touching story Cheryl and I deeply believe you have been very lucky for experiencing it. It is difficult to find people that actually care about every other people's situation, so when two thankful people meet, it must be a wonderful experience. As I was reading the post, it has come to my mind how fortunate I am too, because I have a job in these stupid times. I just hope this period will pass soon and things get better for those people who work hard everyday no matter what.

  	About the first story .. I am going to save my words cause ... aaaaaggggggrrrrrrr


----------



## elegant-one (May 12, 2011)

Laura Mercier  Gel Lipstick in Clementine

  	It came with that weird nobby at the top ?

  	If you want to wear an orangish color but you are afraid to - this is the ls to use. Soft & pretty pink based coral light orange.


----------



## elegant-one (May 12, 2011)

C - that is so true! Thats a great encounter. I have been through so much in life that I do try to find SOMETHING to laugh about daily & be thankful for.

  	But boo on another ning nong in the retail mu world! I would have been even more vocal because I would have been worried about the "5" too


----------



## elegant-one (May 12, 2011)

HG - yep you gotta backup Hibiscus Bloom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 First of all because its so gorgeous on, but secondly because the texture is like butter & I found out that I am going right through it. Butter....yummmm 

  	Oh funny - Hubby's brother came this morning to pick him up to go look at 'guy things' (hubs birthday) & he brought in a NM box from outside our door. Hubs says, "yeah, she gets one of those everyday" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do not get one everyday......ok, maybe some weeks


----------



## Almus (May 12, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Almus, I hope everything is ok with you given the earthquake!!  Yes, the R&R blushes and eye shadows are amazing - hopefully you can get a good deal on them - I think they're all being discontinued......


  	Yes, we are ok. The earthquake epicenter was located 450 kms away from where I live. It has been terrible ... Spain is not ready for strong earthquakes so a lot of buildings have been damaged. The news are devastating, some people died when running away from home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Thank you so much for thinking about me Cheryl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and also for your recommendations! The price for the blushes is ok I think (30$) but the problem is the shipping, because since the packaking is bulkier, it increases the price a lot =/


----------



## elegant-one (May 12, 2011)

Almus - I missed that - an earthquake? Oh dear heavens! I am so glad that you are fine! Thats really scary


----------



## User38 (May 12, 2011)

Almus.. so sorry to hear the news.. and glad that you are ok and have internet.  Earthquakes are a horrific freak of nature -- and it seems like the world is headed for more of them. sigh.  My friends in Madrid are ok too.. gulp.

  	C!.. what a lovely encounter.  It is so often that we are not grateful for those who do things in silence for us.. and don't demand anything.... And then there are the rude and nasties.. the ones who should be put to shame and fired ipso facto.

  	Elegant -- that's my lovely darlin Clementine, which I bu'd up too.. lol.  It is like butter but better.. and I have decided that I only want lips that are mlbr -- my lips but redder or mlbp -- pinker..... not better as they are pretty good.. lol.
  	omg.  what a day today.

  	I got the pics of my All roads lead to Rrrramon ring.. and here they are:  (if photobucket behaves)


----------



## User38 (May 12, 2011)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


http://



http://


----------



## User38 (May 12, 2011)

seems photobucket/specktra and I have divided and different interests.. I want to post, they won't let me.. so, I will give it one more try, if not, anyone who wants to see the Rrrramonnnnnnnn ring can see my photobucket album and paste up here.. I am so pissed off at all the sites.. argh

https://


----------



## User38 (May 12, 2011)

http://<a href="http://i961.photobucket.com/albums/ae100/HerGreyness/allroadsRramon.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i961.photobucket.com/albums/ae100/HerGreyness/th_allroadsRramon.jpg" border="0" alt="all roads lead to Rrramon" ></a>


----------



## User38 (May 12, 2011)

no dice.. I put the pic in my avatar.. this site is having problems for me with pics yet again.  I give up.


----------



## Shypo (May 12, 2011)

Wow!!  HG!!  That's gorgeous!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can he burn my hair and then cut it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	That is seriously gorgeous!!

  	Now you 2 have me thinking about backing up HB........

  	Not much shopping today - I got a Chantecaille shadow that I've been trying to find in the refill pan (Patchouli) - I didn't feel like being accosted by all of those little barkers in the mall aisles - this mall is terrible for that.  It's unbelievable.  I don't want to be asked what I use under my eyes, or if I want to see what my hair would look like with (fill in the blank) or anything else.  I just want to look around and SHOP.

  	I went into Needless Markup and realized why I do not shop in that store (aside from the fact that I don't have one near me) - the makeup counter ladies in there are totally useless.  I tried to find someone to get a sample of the Peau Verge (LMdB), but no dice.....but the tester of the color I needed was empty anyway.  No one would help me at NARS, and when I had a question about the lip/cheek tints at LMdB, I got something just short of a shrug.  The only one who actually had a personality was the Armani lady - apparently the Eyes to Kill in #2 (she thinks) will be re-released.  She had it on and it was so pretty, so that's on my list now.  I didn't even bother at the LM counter -

  	I didn't feel like walking over to Nordstrom as I'd have to navigate the mine field I mentioned above.......

  	Hope everyone is having a good day - I'm winding down - dinner with a friend tonight, and then back up to pack.  I am so ready to be home!

  	I did find a bag at Brighton that I now have on my list.........


----------



## Bonitinha (May 12, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> no dice.. I put the pic in my avatar.. this site is having problems for me with pics yet again.  I give up.


  	Gorgeous ring, HG!  He must really like you


----------



## elegant-one (May 12, 2011)

OHMYGOSH - I HATE the barkers - soooo annoying!!! What am I - at a carnival or a mall - Pleeeeease! Sssshhhhhooooosh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	HG - I saw the ring pic over in the Fall thread - I figured seeing it was like where's Waldo. Beautiful! I loved your hand/nail polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yes, this site is having tech issues again



Shypo said:


> Not much shopping today - I got a Chantecaille shadow that I've been trying to find in the refill pan (Patchouli) - I didn't feel like being accosted by all of those little barkers in the mall aisles - this mall is terrible for that.  It's unbelievable.  I don't want to be asked what I use under my eyes, or if I want to see what my hair would look like with (fill in the blank) or anything else.  I just want to look around and SHOP.


----------



## User38 (May 12, 2011)

thank you C!... so glad you will be heading home soon.. it feels good to come home.. I miss my boys when I travel a lot.  And then when I'm home they won't leave me alone.. poor babies.

  	I hope the lil package is there so you can give me your opinion.  I like the ring too.. lol, I haven't taken it off  since he gave it to me cause it reminds me of him, and cause it is handsome looking, imo.

  	Michelle thanks.. sorry for the photobucket debacle.. this site should have an easier way of posting pics.. it is quite frustrating.


----------



## elegant-one (May 12, 2011)

Michelle - that is really funny about the BIL & the "K" fan


----------



## User38 (May 12, 2011)

Elegant.. thanks.. I like it a lot.. lol.

  	and yes Michelle, he likes me a lot too.. even talked of marriage, but I am too scared and not ready yet.. yet. yet.  At the same time, I am not getting any younger and dating is not really my cup of tea.. I would otherwise become a cougar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	lol


----------



## elegant-one (May 12, 2011)

^


----------



## laylalovesmac (May 12, 2011)

Just popping in to see if I could help HerGreyness out! It's a lovely ring, HG. Love it!


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 12, 2011)

OMG, I have sooo much to catch up on in this thread! Well for now I will just say that ring is beautiful HG!  And congrats on the new niece Michelle. Cheryl, I have to go back and read your posts...


----------



## User38 (May 12, 2011)

Layla's Back !! to save the day !!!


  	thank you so much Layla darlin, the hand has got to go as an avatar.. lol.

  	Miss you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Winthrop, thank you.. I love it too.. and it was so spontaneous that it will be etched in my heart forever.. but no marriage to the wildman.. not yet at least !!


----------



## katred (May 12, 2011)

Thanks to all for the comments on my internet situation. I'm normally so careful about such things that I don't have any problems. I'd actually give the damn provider the money if they could explain to me how these people managed to get into my account, given that everything was protected and mined and booby-trapped and everything else. I sent an email to their customer service asking that they reconsider their decision not to reimburse us and that they come up with a way that they can guarantee we won't be held liable for any charges in the future. I immediately got an auto-response saying someone would be in touch with me within 24 hours. No such luck... 

  	Almus- I'm glad to know that you're OK. Hope that everyone is able to rebuild. Such a scary thing to go through. 

  	HG- Glad to see the ring! Damn, if that's a friendship ring I am decidedly making the wrong kind of friends! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I definitely think you're excellent cougar material. 

  	Michelle- I love the name Chloe... Not so much in favour of the Kardashian-isation of society in any way, so perhaps your sister would reconsider? Oh well, I'm sure that Chloe will be a beautiful little girl however her name is spelled. Congratulations!

  	Currently looking at four sample pots of Mac Big Bounce shadows that I picked up today while "refilling my prescription" for Fix+. I'm very leery, but hey, they were free.


----------



## Shypo (May 12, 2011)

^^  I'm getting some samples too - I was encouraged to use them as liner, and OVER shadow - its works quite well.  They're not supposed to be like Paint Pots, but geez, why did they make so many?


----------



## katred (May 12, 2011)

Shypo said:


> ^^  I'm getting some samples too - I was encouraged to use them as liner, and OVER shadow - its works quite well.  They're not supposed to be like Paint Pots, but geez, why did they make so many?



 	I'll be curious to see how our experiences compare. I tried putting a couple on my arm and letting them set and they do pretty much stay in place then. The problem is, you'd have to sit for a minute with your eyes shut and your brows raised to allow them to set properly on your lids. I think I'm actually going to try putting them on just before I dry my hair... We'll see if a good blast of the hair dryer helps get them to stay put.


----------



## Bonitinha (May 12, 2011)

Thanks Katred!  In my mind, she will always be Chloe instead of Khloe   She is absolutely gorgeous.  My BIL is Greek and American Indian and their kids are all beautiful and have amazing coloring!
  	I can't believe all of that crap you have to deal with the internet. !  We had someone use our Discover credit card  and charged hundreds of dollars.  The weird thing -- it was all charged to gas stations.  They must have been on quite the road trip.  Thank goodness Discover took care of it.  Hopefully they will reimburse you!


----------



## cutemiauw (May 12, 2011)

Elegant -- why did everything you post looked so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I agree on LM Clementine too, it's a pretty orange-red!

  	Katred -- So sorry to hear about someone hacking into your home internet. Where exactly did the $500 bill come from? Some purchases using your account? It's also possible the person hacked your computer and put virus/worm to take your data or things that you typed (hence the cc/account data stolen). I and hubs are IT people, so if you have any questions,  fire away!
  	Btw, I saw your 30 days lipstick challenge on your blog. I love what you did so far! My lipsticks aren't even close to 30 yet so I couldn't do what you do .

  	Nora -- I would definitely give you guys a shout out when it's published! Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	HG -- Beautiful ring indeed!! I'm a believer in doing what your heart tells you to do... and marriage is something nobody should get rushed into. 


  	Michelle -- Congrats for your new niece! Yup, I'll bet she'll be as gorgeous as her aunt . I love the name too, Chloe. With a C, not a K .

  	Cheryl -- That's a wonderful story.. sometimes it's really easy to overlook how lucky we are . 
  	Last Sunday I encountered the Free Hugs people for the first time ever. Of course I take the free hugs... it's kind of sad that the bigger your city, the more wary people get too things like these (I understand why, but still it's sad). PS: I think people should do it more. I love hugs . 

  	Almus -- I'm glad you're alright!! It's so true with the buildings couldn't sustain earthquake here. I can't even imagine if an earthquake magnitude like the one in Tokyo happened here . 
  	Btw, I'm thinking of going to Malaga for vacation, maybe in September though... is it still warm there? Warm enough to swim?

  	 		I'm contemplating Rose Platine as well... since MAC's liners seemed to give me allergies on the waterline. But I'm more looking forward to something they called Khaki Platine for Fall... that sounds like a better idea than rose to me... plus it's new fund for fall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 	 		I love to read about your shopping as well... I mostly live vicariously through you ladies as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. At least for now... until either my book or our software project gets published (and get good sales)


----------



## Bonitinha (May 13, 2011)

^^Astrid, I hope your projects go well and your book and software projects make big sales!!  That's so fun and very ambitious of you!!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 13, 2011)

Michelle - My first thought was K is for the Kardashians too lol. Well I love the name Chloe.

  	Cheryl - thanks for the touching story. It reminds me to count my blessings instead of blaming things that are happening to me. The experience at the mall was nasty, he needs to come down to earth and not have his head in the clouds. 

  	almus - good to hear you are safe! 

  	HG - the ring is beautiful! And dragon is stunning on you!

  	elegant - thanks for the swatch! Enjoy your Clementine! 

  	Astrid - best of luck for your project!


----------



## elegant-one (May 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh I made a big mistake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That last pic was LM Berry Sorbet NOT Sweet Cherry as SC arrived today.

  	Stress did a little number on my brain. I did get SC today & I thought they sent me 2 - thats when I discovered the error of my ways


----------



## elegant-one (May 13, 2011)

Will the REAL Sweet Cherry please stand up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











  	This is Laura Mercier Gel lipstick in Sweet Cherry - forealz *snicker*

  	This is GORGEOUS!!!! One of THE most beautiful "just right" wearable red lip colors that I own. Its Fab on. I will back this baby up!

  	I still love my Chanel Monte Carlo & Antigone - but SC is different. Deep color saturation without being heavy or over the top red. It was named perfectly - it is the color of a sweet cherry.


----------



## mrslid (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful!! It took a lot of effort for me to order just one LM Gel lipstick the first time around. I figured I'd better know if I liked the formula first ;-) You are such a temptress though!


----------



## Bonitinha (May 13, 2011)

Elegant -- you are so cute -- I'm sure it has been hard keeping up with your daily deliveries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Thank you for all of your swatches -- they are all beautiful!


----------



## elegant-one (May 13, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Elegant -- you are so cute -- I'm sure it has been hard keeping up with your daily deliveries
> 
> 
> 
> ...











  	I feel so silly. I read Berry & thought it said Cherry the first time. It should have been a give away to my brain when I kept thinking, hmm this has a bit of a pink base (BS) for a cherry ls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	you're such a doll!


----------



## Bonitinha (May 13, 2011)

Well, Berry, Cherry -- they rhyme and sound very similar!!  I can't wait to check them out!

  	I am frantically getting ready for my daughter's party.  I have the main table all set up.  I was going for Anthropologie style.  Dunno if it quite turned out how I imagined:


----------



## elegant-one (May 13, 2011)

Oh Michelle - that is SOOoooo Anthropologie! Its adorable  - I want to go to the party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It will be great & lots of fun I'm sure.

  	LOL on the Berry Cherry


----------



## Almus (May 13, 2011)

It's sooo beautiful Michelle!!! I agree with elegant ... please invite to that party! =D

  	I believe your daughter will have an amazing time


----------



## Bonitinha (May 13, 2011)

Thanks Ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In about 40 minutes I'll have a house full of 12 year old girls.  Good thing it is gorgeous outside today and they're going to the park right across the street.  
  	Speaking of Anthropologie, I'm afraid I have developed an unhealthy obsession.  I love their dresses and want all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Between that and Chanel, I'm doomed . . .


----------



## User38 (May 13, 2011)

Adorable Michelle.. wish I was a lil girl at a party again.. lol.

  	Elegant.. berries/cherries/ all have a way of getting fogged up in our minds when we get to be a certain age.. happens to me all the time, but hey you at least upload pics.. lol.


----------



## User38 (May 13, 2011)

C!.. I just read your post about letting Rrrramonnnn burn a hole in your hair.. lmao.

  	You naughty lady


----------



## elegant-one (May 13, 2011)

Wow - I came here earlier & my AGV virus detector said there was a threat on this page & it blocked it! Holy Cow


----------



## katred (May 13, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 



 		 			Katred -- So sorry to hear about someone hacking into your home internet. Where exactly did the $500 bill come from? Some purchases using your account? It's also possible the person hacked your computer and put virus/worm to take your data or things that you typed (hence the cc/account data stolen). I and hubs are IT people, so if you have any questions,  fire away!
 		 			Btw, I saw your 30 days lipstick challenge on your blog. I love what you did so far! My lipsticks aren't even close to 30 yet so I couldn't do what you do .




 	Thanks Astrid. The story with the charges is that they far exceeded our monthly allotment for downloads/ bandwidth usage/ uploads. Canada has ridiculously restricted internet access, so we're all capped at fairly low levels and beyond that limit, you pay through the nose. It's a stupid situation all around. 

  	Glad you enjoyed the 30 days of lips! I finally finished it up with my all-time favourite Mac lipstick, Mystic. Which, as with all things I love, is being discontinued. I have an uncanny ability to pick the unpopular choices in any assortment, I swear. What scary is that I could do a few months, without even getting into the glosses. I definitely have a heck of a stash. 

  	I also reread some of the previous posts in this thread and I was happy to see another writer on here (particularly one who does short stories, since that's mostly what I've done)! I'd love to see your writing some time.


----------



## Almus (May 13, 2011)

cutemiauw said:


> Almus -- I'm glad you're alright!! It's so true with the buildings couldn't sustain earthquake here. I can't even imagine if an earthquake magnitude like the one in Tokyo happened here .
> Btw, I'm thinking of going to Malaga for vacation, maybe in September though... is it still warm there? Warm enough to swim?


  	Hey cute, 

  	I can't believe I just read this. I am so sorry for not answering before!

  	Malaga has warm weather almost till November, and when I mean "warm", I am meaning for swimming and going around in summer clothing! Besides, September is the perfect time of the year in my opinion, cause it is not as hot as July or August and well, there are not so many people (the villages at the coast get full every summer,). So it is more quiet for going to do some tourism, shopping or sitting at the beach bars and clubs to enjoy the views while taking something fresh =D

  	If you come, please let me know if I can help you with anything! I can show you where to buy Chanel at discounted prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... hehehe.

  	Good morning of saturday ladies!

  	Michelle, how did the party go?


----------



## cutemiauw (May 14, 2011)

katred said:


> Glad you enjoyed the 30 days of lips! I finally finished it up with my all-time favourite Mac lipstick, Mystic. Which, as with all things I love, is being discontinued. I have an uncanny ability to pick the unpopular choices in any assortment, I swear. What scary is that I could do a few months, without even getting into the glosses. I definitely have a heck of a stash.
> 
> I also reread some of the previous posts in this thread and I was happy to see another writer on here (particularly one who does short stories, since that's mostly what I've done)! I'd love to see your writing some time.


  	Argh, I wouldn't have guessed with the monthly limit!! Yeah, that's really stupid. I don't know if you have done this already, but perhaps you could also check for malwares on your computer. There are some who transmits data without you knowing it.

  	I love Mystic on you too! My other favorites (on you) are Guerlain Rouge g grenade & MAC Plink!

  	I'm glad you're a writer too (how come I didn't know this before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) . I don't usually do short stories, so this one is quite challenging for me. We could exchange some stories if you'd like . What genre are you usually writing on?

  	Wish you all a lovely weekend!


----------



## Shypo (May 14, 2011)

Hi girlies!!!

  	Michelle, your table is lovely, and I hope the girls had a fabulous time!  I know your daughter will always remember THIS birthday!  And I'll throw my hat in on the C version of Chloe......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Kate, I hope things get straightened out very soon.....it's so unsettling.........

  	I ended up back at INGLOT one more time before I left......and the guy was in there again, but one of the other SAs helped me.  I don't know if he remembered me from Sunday, but I think he did.  I was very cool toward him, and he ended up being somewhat helpful, if a bit snobby about it.

  	I also wanted to let you know that I got the cutest little trinkets at the MAC Pro store - from the Quite Cute collection - Suzanne gave me these little plastic balls (like from a coin operated toy machine) that had little metal pins and rings - I'll take a pic later (the weather here is very grey today)....very 'cute'!  I haven't forgotten about the other pics I promised, so stay tuned!

  	I also wanted to let you know that I had received a sample tube of the LM tintend foundation (the one that says 'Illuminating') and I have to say I REALLY like it!  And I'm quite fussy when it comes to foundation.  It really is illuminating without being shiny and over the top - I was pleasantly surprised.

  	Lastly, I also have LM gel lip color in 'Rosette' on order - I think I'll have almost all of them after that.......


----------



## Bonitinha (May 14, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Hi girlies!!!
> 
> Michelle, your table is lovely, and I hope the girls had a fabulous time!  I know your daughter will always remember THIS birthday!  And I'll throw my hat in on the C version of Chloe......
> 
> ...


  	Should I tell my sister than ALL of the Chanel ladies prefer Chloe to Khloe?  I really do think she is making a mistake with that spelling!  But she doesn't seem to care what I think about that   haha
  	Too bad you had to see Mr. Snootypants at Inglot again.  Some people are not happy in life, I guess, and that is why they treat people like that.  Hopefully he got the hint you were not pleased by him!!
  	I have heard good things about lots of the LM foundations -- I need to get my hands on some samples!


  	Enjoy your weekend ladies!  This week has been lovely and glorious because the weather has been perfect.  But looks like we are back to cold and rainy next week (cries).  So I'm going to enjoy it today


----------



## Bonitinha (May 14, 2011)

Elegant -- which 2 dresses did you get from Anthropologie?  My husband just got me the Oblique Blossoms dress, but the skirt is made of very fine lace -- it arrived with tons of loose threads and even came with a warning that it snags very easily.  I am wondering if I should just exchange it for something else. I am obsessed lately and want everything from there!

  	Did you get the Homegrown mug from there?  http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=000&navAction=jump&id=073732
  	I think they are so darling!!


----------



## User38 (May 14, 2011)

Michelle, so glad the party went well.. it could not go wrong it was too gorgeous!

  	I too prefer the C and not the K for the Chloe name -- it's just more classic and has been around for a long time -- KK will be an old bag in 15 years, and nobody wants to be named after an old bag.. except me (I am named for Queen Isabella) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Elegant, I got the very same warning -- flash red last evening so I closed my browser and went to watch some movies with the boys -- Dog motel.. lol.

  	they love it!!

  	I was wondering too why we had that horrific warning which said a virus attack was being planned.. skeeery.

  	I am today bu my Hibiscus as well as a Clementine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -- the reasone I love these so much is because they are like a stain very pigmented but not drying.. and that is very important to me having meaty lips.. lol.


----------



## Bonitinha (May 14, 2011)

^^Thanks HG -- it was fun doing the party. My daughter's name is Isabella! I have loved that same since I was a young girl.  So beautiful.
  	Yikes, I hope my computer doesn't pick up some weird virus . . .


----------



## Shypo (May 14, 2011)

Oh goody....more fun with hackers.  Man, they're like mosquitos and cockroaches - nothing to redeem them.

  	I am considering backups of the LMs - how sad is that?  Are they LE?


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2011)

katred said:


> Thanks Astrid. The story with the charges is that they far exceeded our monthly allotment for downloads/ bandwidth usage/ uploads. Canada has ridiculously restricted internet access, so we're all capped at fairly low levels and beyond that limit, you pay through the nose. It's a stupid situation all around.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the 30 days of lips! I finally finished it up with my all-time favourite Mac lipstick, Mystic. Which, as with all things I love, is being discontinued. I have an uncanny ability to pick the unpopular choices in any assortment, I swear. What scary is that I could do a few months, without even getting into the glosses. I definitely have a heck of a stash.
> 
> I also reread some of the previous posts in this thread and I was happy to see another writer on here (particularly one who does short stories, since that's mostly what I've done)! I'd love to see your writing some time.


	just droping by to say i am so sorry about what happened to you. this is absolutely crazy. a similar thing happened to a work mate a few months ago. somebody hacked onto his wireless internet and downloaded lots of stuff so he had to pay an extra £180 on his bill. luckily he got them to half the total but £90 is still lots for something that was not his fault


----------



## elegant-one (May 14, 2011)

Just got back from the Nordstroms Trend event 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




soooo tired! I have been up since 3 AM! We had to leave at 6:30AM to get there in time by 8.

  	We had a great time (even hubs did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Half way through the event, the electric went completely out - can't use the escalators, only one register for the whole store worked!!! They had to use flashlights on the models & speakers  They got it fixed about 2 hours later.
  	It was fun - we got to meet the head of Nordies Beauty, & another head of beauty something - I can't remember. And, one of the gorgeous models came up to me & we had the best personal non-beauty conversation. I loved her! But - dang was it wall to wall gaggles of women packed in everywhere - you could barely look at anything which kinda makes me crazy. They did give us MU bags & all kinds of freebies, & Chanel gave me a bag with with a bunch of goodies. I think most women went to get free food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I was told that the LM gel ls are all sold out LE! NOOOO, glad we got them while we could. See, thats what makes us hoard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought 2 gorgeous LM es in Baroque & Cognac, Chanel's long lasting concealer, a pair of shoes snuck in there too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	C - I wanted to swatch Rosette but it was gone today. I'll wait to see what you think of it. It can't be anything but lovely. And I wish I would have gotten a sample of that LM tinted foundation.

  	Michelle - 2 maxi dresses - 1 pink, 1 ivory. I wore the deep pink one today - I love it on. Oh no on a snaggy skirt - that would make me afraid to wear it. Yes, Anthropology has been a long time addiction for me. Sometimes though, it is hit & miss on styles for me. I buy a lot of their cami tops. Glad you & the girls had fun & survived it.

  	HG - I freaked out about the warning! They can be so destructive! Last time (only time) I got one on Karlasugar's site - it took us forever to get my laptop restored. I hate those ignorant people that do such destructive things. Turds!!!

  	Hi Almus

  	Hi Cutie

  	Hi Katred.

  	Hi Chanel peeps!

  	Lou - you prolly don't want another pm from me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dear heavens


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> Just got back from the Nordstroms Trend event
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	sweetie that is what i am here for!  do not worry! i know how frustrating these things can be - i have reported everything to the web guys but nobody has gotten back to me yet - i think it's because they don't work saturdays  sounds like you had an awesome time today though!!


----------



## Bonitinha (May 14, 2011)

How fun Elegant!!  I can't believe the electricity went out -- that must have been insane.  So glad you got to mingle with some fun peeps!  
  	I didn't know the LM lippies were LE -- sadly, I missed the boat on that one (I really wanted Dollface, too -- boo).
  	I'm eyeing a few Anthro summer dresses as well.  I think I will exchange the one my hubs got me.  It is so pretty, but I am too afraid to wear it.  I need something a 'lil more practical!

  	I'm off to a BBQ -- talk to you ladies soon!


----------



## elegant-one (May 14, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> How fun Elegant!!  I can't believe the electricity went out -- that must have been insane.  So glad you got to mingle with some fun peeps!
> I didn't know the LM lippies were LE -- sadly, I missed the boat on that one (I really wanted Dollface, too -- boo).
> I'm eyeing a few Anthro summer dresses as well.  I think I will exchange the one my hubs got me.  It is so pretty, but I am too afraid to wear it.  I need something a 'lil more practical!
> 
> I'm off to a BBQ -- talk to you ladies soon!


 
  	mmmm, BBQ!  Have fun

  	I do love Anthro's skirts big time! And why YES! that is the mug I bought - its so cute! I was so happy that my initial had the PINK print 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Actually, everyone was really chill with the electric being out & just went about like business as usual - weird huh. They did have dimly lit backup lights, but it was kinda strange.


----------



## Shypo (May 14, 2011)

That sounds like quite an interesting event.....sounds like you had a marvelous time despite the power failure!

  	I meant to tell you all that I had bought another Guerlain Rouge Automatique, got it home, and it had been used.  I called Nordie's customer service to complain, as this is the 4th time this has happened with them.  Different lines, different stores.  I told them I wanted someone to get back to me to let me know they had received my complaint, and nada.  That was last Friday (a week ago).  Not happy.  I'm going to call them again next week.  It happened to me with a Dior (LE) powder, a BB (LE) shadow, this lipstick and one other item that I can't remember right now (I remembered it when I told her, but I've got mushy brain ATM).......so disgusting.  And inconvenient.  And while the CS person was nice, I don't think she quite got the point.....yes, it's yucky, but it's more than that....it shows lax practices, is terribly inconvenient for customers, and the problem needs to be addressed.

  	I ordered backups of HB and Clementine today.......I also received my Dollface and Rosette colors.....after seeing Rosette, I don't know what took me so long to get it!

  	My son comes home from South Africa tomorrow, so I'm terribly excited - I hope you all have a great rest of the weekend!

  	Have fun at the BBQ Michelle!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 14, 2011)

^That's very unfortunate!

  	Aw, that will be so great to be with your son 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	So, what does Rosette look like - is it a red rosey or mauve rosey or pink rosey?


----------



## elegant-one (May 14, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> elegant - thanks for the swatch! Enjoy your Clementine!


  	You're so welcome


----------



## Bonitinha (May 14, 2011)

Cheryl -- eeeew, I can't believe they re-sold used lipsticks!!! They really need to do something to make that up to you.  
  	Yay, for your son coming home from South Africa!  Have fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	We got rained out at the BBQ tonight -- bummer.  It has been so nice all week . . . but looks stormy for next week


----------



## Almus (May 15, 2011)

On the lipstick (and the other previous products). On the other hand, I hope you have a great time with your son Cheryl ... 

  	Oh Michelle, so sorry to hear about the bbq =(

  	Yesterday I went shopping and I got a beautiful fresh summer cotton dress in navy blue, a couple of t-shirts and a light shirt, everything in Zara. The summer collections will be on counters next monday, yeyeee


----------



## User38 (May 15, 2011)

C! that's horrible.. and especially damaging to the reputation of a great store.. ugh.  Things like this keep reminding me why I am a germophobe.. lol.

  	Elegant, Rosette on me is a deep rosy reddish shade -- but that's cause of the pigmentation of my lips.. I love it tho.  I just bu'd all my lm ls -- cause they go fast especially HB which I seem to use a lot of.

  	Have a lovely Sunday everybody!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 15, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Cheryl -- eeeew, I can't believe they re-sold used lipsticks!!! They really need to do something to make that up to you.
> Yay, for your son coming home from South Africa!  Have fun!
> 
> 
> ...


	Sorry about the rain. On the other hand, great that your daughter's party went very well! I want to go to the party too. The pink pops that you have on the table looks like what my local starbucks is having, birthday pops. I had one before and it looks so cute. I went to anthropologie website and the clothes are beautiful! I want them too. I love the name Isabelle too.

  	cheryl - so gross that the lipsticks are used. And it happened 4 times! The store should take the problem seriously. So happy for you that your son is coming back!


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2011)

^HG - ok - I ordered it last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had to have the last color. Yep, I can't believe how fast I am going through the HB color.I'll need to stop wearing it with my nightgown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I also ordered another LM es in Twilight Grey. I swatched it yesterday & it was such a pretty color.

  	Have a relaxing Sunday!

  	Almus, the clothes you  described sound lovely.

  	Miss QQ - That is just awful about the spyware!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to know how they are embedding it here. These kind of people that do these viruses & the scammers need to get a real life & find something better to do with their time. 
  	I was thinking about getting a MAC book  - I heard that they didn't get the viruses.?


----------



## Miss QQ (May 15, 2011)

^^ Yeah the apple servicing guy told me that it could not be a virus because apple don't get viruses, so it must be "some third party program" (to quote him) that I installed and I must uninstall it and remove it completely. This spyware must be quite powerful to infect us and the interface and name of the program was so believable - MacProtector, so I was tricked and the servicing guy told me yesterday he had two customers coming in with the same spyare infection. I've been using my macbk for almost two years and I have no viruses or any spywares at all until this.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 15, 2011)

Isn't this lovely to carry our makeup in?

  	http://shopping2much.blogspot.com/2011/05/chanel-lipstick-bag.html


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Isn't this lovely to carry our makeup in?
> 
> http://shopping2much.blogspot.com/2011/05/chanel-lipstick-bag.html


	So cute -  I've never seen anything Chanel done like that. She looks like she has a talented & cute little family. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## LMD84 (May 15, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Yeah the apple servicing guy told me that it could not be a virus because apple don't get viruses, so it must be "some third party program" (to quote him) that I installed and I must uninstall it and remove it completely. This spyware must be quite powerful to infect us and the interface and name of the program was so believable - MacProtector, so I was tricked and the servicing guy told me yesterday he had two customers coming in with the same spyare infection. I've been using my macbk for almost two years and I have no viruses or any spywares at all until this.


  	yeah there must b something going around everywhere if it has happened to others too - still very upsetting for you though


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2011)

Oh wow - Thanks for the info on the Macbook. Our son has been trying to talk us into going MAC for a long time as thats all he & his wife use. I think I will take the plunge this year 

  	Stupid scammers! What a dirty thing to try to do to people.


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2011)

I just tried the Chanel long lasting concealer today in the lightest shade & so far I am really really liking it. I cannot believe that I didn't buy this before. It always looked too dark for me in the store. It applies like a dream - so soft & very very natural looking on (this is such a must for me). Now to see how well it wears the rest of the day. please wear well please. The texture is luxurious & amazing. The color is perfect too.


----------



## LMD84 (May 15, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> Oh wow - Thanks for the info on the Macbook. Our son has been trying to talk us into going MAC for a long time as thats all he & his wife use. I think I will take the plunge this year
> Stupid scammers! What a dirty thing to try to do to people.


  	oh you will love it! i had a mac while i was at uni and then sold it on when hubby bought me a laptop that was a pc. and i always had issues with it. so finally in jan i had saved enough to get myself a macbook pro and have been loving it ever since! sometimes i feel bad at work though because people always ask me which sony vaio i own! i can never admit to them that i actually have a mac so i just say - a super old one!


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2011)

^ Funny! Well we looked at a Mac air a couple of weeks ago & that kinda sold us on it. That & we really love our ipad. I used to have a sony vaio but now I have an HP. Its fine, but I guess I'm ready for something different. Also, hubby noted that the Mac ones don't get hot on the bottom like my hp does...so I liked that a lot.


----------



## Bonitinha (May 15, 2011)

MissQQ -- how annoying with the spyware!  Yikes -- such a pain when we get all of these viruses and hacks on our computers!
  	My friend made those cake pops for me -- I thought they turned out so cute.  And I managed to eat 1 (or ahem, maybe 2 or 3) before they were gone!
  	And I want that cute pink chanel bag to carry my lippies in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Yay, Elegant -- you have the whole collection of LM lippies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to hear how the concealer wears for you . . . 

  	And it is still raining today -- poo!  We had 5 nice days in a row and I guess it's back to cold and rainy.


----------



## Bonitinha (May 15, 2011)

Almus said:


> On the lipstick (and the other previous products). On the other hand, I hope you have a great time with your son Cheryl ...
> 
> Oh Michelle, so sorry to hear about the bbq =(
> 
> Yesterday I went shopping and I got a beautiful fresh summer cotton dress in navy blue, a couple of t-shirts and a light shirt, everything in Zara. The summer collections will be on counters next monday, yeyeee


	Enjoy your new summer stuff!  I love getting new clothes for summer -- if it would just stay nice so I can actually wear them all, that would be a dream!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> MissQQ -- how annoying with the spyware!  Yikes -- such a pain when we get all of these viruses and hacks on our computers!
> My friend made those cake pops for me -- I thought they turned out so cute.  And I managed to eat 1 (or ahem, maybe 2 or 3) before they were gone!
> And I want that cute pink chanel bag to carry my lippies in
> 
> ...


 
	cake pops...yummmm I have been trying to resist a sweet tooth all day. We went out for breakfast this morning, I usually get cinnamon french toast, but opted for a veggie omelet instead.

  	Yes - I would love to have a pink bag with the black CC kogo on it!!!! very cool. Did you read my post - that Anthropology mug you posted the link to is the one I got 

  	So far so good on the concealer - its been a few hours. Our Nordies tickets yesterday were redeemable for $15 off any item - so thats when I decided to get the concealer.

  	Cloudy cooler & slightly rainy here today too.


----------



## Bonitinha (May 15, 2011)

^^You are good with your veggie omelet.  I need to go back to salads and water next week!
  	Those Anthro mugs are so cute!  I have a bunch in my online cart.  I want my girls and myself to all have one with our initial!  We do have an Anthropologie here, but it isn't super convenient to get to.  I usually order online and find too many cute things.
  	Good to know about the concealer -- I have yet to find one that works for me . . .


----------



## Shypo (May 15, 2011)

I totally agree on the MACs - my whole family uses them, but for work they give us Dell (barf).  I have been waffling back and forth between an iPad (which my hubby has) and an Air, and finally decided on the Air.  I was supposed to get it for my birthday, but we opted to wait - lots of college bills coming up and we had to get my son a MAC for college, and now we have to fly down to his school for orientation, and that was fairly significant expense.......so I'm last on the list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I'm going to try to get on in the next month or so, once I have a better idea of what's due when for my just-entering-college son.  They're fabulous - I'm hoping I can then ditch this thing I'm using!


----------



## LMD84 (May 15, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> ^ Funny! Well we looked at a Mac air a couple of weeks ago & that kinda sold us on it. That & we really love our ipad. I used to have a sony vaio but now I have an HP. Its fine, but I guess I'm ready for something different. Also, hubby noted that the Mac ones don't get hot on the bottom like my hp does...so I liked that a lot.


	that's very true actually! i have a hp netbook (which is rather nice!) but it does get very hot on the bottom. my macbook doesn't really get hot at all, even when i am running various programs at the same time. sometimes the fan makes quite a bit of noise but that is when i am doing heavy tasks like video editing, uploading and converting all at the same time! the air is such a beautiful mac too! i was going to get it but i need a disc drive really and i needed the extra power that the pro has - but the air is so much nicer looking and just generally very cool!


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2011)

It does get hot on the bottom - LOL. In fact, it burned up my wireless wifi card! Now I have this ugly looking wifi adapter sticking out the side of my hp now. But, it was a really cheap fix. I don't think I would like a noisy fan though....hmmm.

  	I do want something with some Horsepower for multi-tasking


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> ^^You are good with your veggie omelet.  I need to go back to salads and water next week!
> Those Anthro mugs are so cute!  I have a bunch in my online cart.  I want my girls and myself to all have one with our initial!  We do have an Anthropologie here, but it isn't super convenient to get to.  I usually order online and find too many cute things.
> Good to know about the concealer -- I have yet to find one that works for me . . .


	Wow - the concealer has just the tiniest bit of fade, but still looks great! Winthrop mentioned that she bought it & liked it, so I thought if she liked it I probably would too.

  	Seems like every Anthropology it out in some strange out of the way strip mall???? The one we go to is far away, but its beside a special store where we buy cases of our favorite wine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Except there is this GORGEOUS new Anthro where our son lives that was specially built inside a beautiful huge mall - it is so spacious & beautiful inside! Love it.

  	Hey, if you have an Anthro card (not a CC, but the card thats like a points card) you can usually get free shipping online - I always ask for the fs.
  	The mugs are so pretty & a nice touch to have the initial on it I think.


----------



## Bonitinha (May 15, 2011)

^^Oooo - the store where your son lives sounds amazing.  I just love how creative and funky the vibe is inside.  When I visited my friend in Philadelphia the Anthro was a huge 3 story store -- da-rool!  I got the Anthro card, but of course, have no idea of where it is.  They send me the birthday perks.  I need to get another one so I can take advantage of free shipping -- thanks the the tip!


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> ^^Oooo - the store where your son lives sounds amazing.  I just love how creative and funky the vibe is inside.  When I visited my friend in Philadelphia the Anthro was a huge 3 story store -- da-rool!  I got the Anthro card, but of course, have no idea of where it is.  They send me the birthday perks.  I need to get another one so I can take advantage of free shipping -- thanks the the tip!


	WOW - 3 stories!!!! I would so love to shop there...or maybe that would be bad  Maybe if you just called their CS number they can look it up & just send you another card. Really, way too many points cards to keep track of these days. The Macy's one is so small that I always have a hard time finding it.


----------



## katred (May 15, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Yeah the apple servicing guy told me that it could not be a virus because apple don't get viruses, so it must be "some third party program" (to quote him) that I installed and I must uninstall it and remove it completely. This spyware must be quite powerful to infect us and the interface and name of the program was so believable - MacProtector, so I was tricked and the servicing guy told me yesterday he had two customers coming in with the same spyare infection. I've been using my macbk for almost two years and I have no viruses or any spywares at all until this.



 	I got the same screen and I just assumed it was some kind of glitch... Now I'll have to go through my damn computer. How the heck do these things even get on there? It did do a particularly good job of masking the identity- but I've seen things like that before and I'm aware that I don't get screens like that from my virus protection software... Off to find a new malware detector I can download...

  	EDIT : Found this, which I thought might be useful to some people who've had the same problem

  	http://macscan.securemac.com/#update2


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> It does get hot on the bottom - LOL. In fact, it burned up my wireless wifi card! Now I have this ugly looking wifi adapter sticking out the side of my hp now. But, it was a really cheap fix. I don't think I would like a noisy fan though....hmmm.
> 
> I do want something with some Horsepower for multi-tasking


	woah! yeah that must have gotten pretty hot!! oh and the fan is only noisey when doing loads of things at once - not a perm thing and after about 5 minutes it quietens down again.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 16, 2011)

^^ Yeah sometimes I hear the fan too. I had an IBM laptop and it got very hot at the bottom. The fan also spoilt after 3 years and had to be replaced. My macbook doesn't get as hot. 

  	katred- thanks for the link! Very useful! Hopefully you haven't downloaded the spyware unknowingly.

  	elegant - mac products are so pretty and stylish. I also like the way they keep things simple for both the interface and the physical design. I only started using mac in the last few years, starting with ipod, then iphone and finally macbook. I'm always thinking of getting an ipad. Great that the concealer is working well. My cdp concealer is down to the last 1cm and I shall consider getting this chanel concealer. The texture sounds great and will not emphasize the fine lines I have.

  	Michelle - the cake pops must have been delicious! The ones from Starbucks are supposed to be very healthy, like 0 calories, and I wish they were sweeter and that I can actually chew the cake. It was so light that it almost dissolved into nothing lol. Getting all the mugs with your initials is so fun! They look so cute all lined up together.


----------



## Shypo (May 16, 2011)

I ordered a 2nd backup of Hibiscus Bloom, since these are LE - what an amazing formula!  I hope the industry picks up on this and we'll see more like them!

  	I was a bad girl and also picked up one of the summer Dior quints - I was going to pass totally, but ended up with Rosy Nude in my cart.  It will be a good all-around summer basic to use in a pinch.

  	I was also reading the MAC thread on the upcoming collections, and the boos for the ITG MES from last year - I have a few of them, and while I rarely wear the colors in the trio together, I really like them.  I'm obviously in the minority.  But I hope the new Semiprecious collection ends up being what everyone wants the mineral products to be - I'm looking forward to that, but don't intend to go wild.  I am mad for the metallics from Peacocky, so for me, it will be hard to measure up to them.  The other upcoming collections from MAC are snoozers for me at this stage - I could end up changing my mind, but for now they're a pass.

  	And I think I'm getting into the groove for the Chanel red blush........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't believe I'm wishing the Fall collection would hurry up!  We don't even have a proper Spring going here yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And I think I'm putting Armani Eyes to Kill in #6 on my list - it's supposed to re-launch in July.  I posted earlier that the SA in NM in Vegas thought it was #2, but it's actually #6 and it's really pretty, and has got good reviews.  

  	Oh, and I'm loving NARS Deep Throat blush - I wore it in Vegas all last week, so now I know what all of the hubbub is about!  New loves from NARS:  Bohemian Gold and Kuala Lampur e/s trios, and Heart of Glass and Fez e/s singles.

  	Some days I wish I could stay home and just play makeup all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Bonitinha (May 16, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Shypo* 

 		 			Some days I wish I could stay home and just play makeup all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.




 	Cheryl -- this would be my dream!!  LMK how you like the Dior quint.  I am really wanting the new Armani palette.  It looks like the perfect bronzey shades.  I'm afriad it will sell out.  


  	Miss QQ -- I am still figuring out how to use my Mac.  I'm sure there are tons of cool things that I don't even know about!  I really need to take a tutorial or something.
  	Wow, the cake pops at your Starbucks are non-fattening??  The ones at my little girls party are basically crushed up cake mixed with frosting and rolled into a truffle.  Then you dip them in chocolate -- I shudder to think of the calories!  But they are good


----------



## Miss QQ (May 16, 2011)

^^ I'm still figuring out my mac too, after 2 years! There are lots of things I haven't discover yet I'm sure. I've tried this iChat feature before, where I can actually see the screen of the other person and even take over his screen. So cool! lol the healthy cake pops don't taste as good. We have vanilla, coffee and chocolate, but I've only tried the vanilla. They are really tiny and expensive. You can take a look here, maybe it gives you future party ideas on what food to have.

  	http://www.starbucks.com.sg/food_petites.html

  	Cheryl - Deep Throat is gorgeous, you just reminded me to wear it more! I'm excited about the red JC too, I've reserved it. You need to tell me more about Rosy Nude too. I swatched it at the counter and was tempted to buy it. I thought Rosy Tan looks quite similar to Tentation Cuivee, so I can pass. Is the pink in Rosy Nude wearable? I don't need sick looking eyes.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 16, 2011)

I think someone mentioned that chanel has a crease brush #3, so I went to my counter to look for it but they didn't have it. The SA said the brush is a professional artist brush and only available at the stand-alone beauty boutique. I have 226 and it is quite pointy, so I'm thinking of getting the 224 but it looks too fluffy for my small eyes. Any of you have the chanel brush? I'm wondering if I want to travel all the way to the boutique to see the brush.

  	http://www.beautylish.com/p/chanel-pinceau-paupieres-estompe-3-eye-shadowcrease-brush

  	I found this #12 contour shadow brush at the chanel US website. I don't have it at my counter. 

  	http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Eyeshadow-PINCEAU-OMBRE-CONTOUR-89294


----------



## elegant-one (May 16, 2011)

Shypo said:


> I ordered a 2nd backup of Hibiscus Bloom, since these are LE - what an amazing formula!  I hope the industry picks up on this and we'll see more like them!
> 
> I was a bad girl and also picked up one of the summer Dior quints - I was going to pass totally, but ended up with Rosy Nude in my cart.  It will be a good all-around summer basic to use in a pinch.
> 
> ...


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2011)

Guys, regarding the virus and threats on the site at the weekend - everything has been sorted now.  I don't have all the details but there was something wrong with an advert on the site which was causing the issues. So sorry for those who were affected.  I shall let you know what happened in more detail when I can.


----------



## stv578 (May 16, 2011)

I mentioned in the Chanel summer thread that I have the Dior Aurora Bronzer on hold, but since I didn't want to go too OT on that thread, I wanna ask the ladies on here that already have it what their thoughts are.  The colour looks nice, but how does it wear?  Is it too shimmery?  Is the colour more of a peachy bronze or pinky bronze?  Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## Bonitinha (May 16, 2011)

^^I don't own the Cio Aurora bronzer, but I have read on here that is seems more on the peachy side.  If you look at it on Cafe Makeup -- it looked absolutely gorgeous on Liz.  It didn't appear to be too shimmery in the photos -- I think it leans more on the warm side.  Sorry, that probably wasn't all that helpful


----------



## elegant-one (May 16, 2011)

^ HELLO - what doesn't look good on Liz!


----------



## User38 (May 16, 2011)

lol

  	we should all look like Liz... but on that note, the Aurora does look very smooth and very subtle on me.. I like it a lot.  I use a bit of Sweetness (MAC) right on my cheeks tho as I do need more colour. So, Nora, don't pass it up.. it is a great bronzing blush .. subtle and makes you look healthy even if you have a cold like I do again.. ha.  Everytime I am on a plane for more than 5 hours I get a cold/throat thingie.. I know it's all those recycled germs floating around and it's truly getting to me.. lol.


----------



## Bonitinha (May 16, 2011)

I know -- if I could only be as fresh and lovely as Liz!  lol  In the series of bronzers on Cafe Makeup -- I did think that Dior Aurore looked the best on her!  She is warmer toned than I am -- but man -- it made her have an amazing glow!!

  	And HG -- I hear ya about the sore throat thingie.  The weather here has been totally crazy -- it was 80 degrees and sunny two days ago and this morning it snowed.  Ugggh.  The back and forth with temps is making me sick . . .


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 16, 2011)

So....I got the HB & Clementine LMs...wow, are they yummy! Love the colors, the feel and the scent/taste.


----------



## User38 (May 16, 2011)

Winthrop.. lol

  	another bit the dust -- err, LM craze


----------



## elegant-one (May 16, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> So....I got the HB & Clementine LMs...wow, are they yummy! Love the colors, the feel and the scent/taste.











 I was sooo tickled to read this! Are they not divine!!!!  I love the scent/taste too.


  	HG - I absolutely ADORE Sweetness blush - it is one of my all time favorite pink blushes. It perks up the whole face. I love love it.

  	Sorry you are not feeling well - hate those gemies too.


----------



## Shypo (May 16, 2011)

HG!  I hope you get to feeling better soon!  I always take the little canister of Airborne with me when I fly - one on the way out, one on the way back....and I love the coating it leaves on the ice cubes - almost like a little frozen slush....it seems to help keep me from catching all that crap.  And I'm ALWAYS sitting somewhere near someone hacking.  Feel better though -

  	Aurora is definitely on the warmer side - Michelle, you had it spot on!  MissQQ, when I get the quint I'll let you know - and now that I think of it, I may have order the Rosy Tan....must go back and check.  The names are too similar for my poor brain.......durr.

  	I too wish there were more LM colors......maybe we'll see more in the fall!  One can dream.......

  	I also love Sweetness - one I did not back up and wish I had.....but I have about 3749 pink blushes, so I'm sure I'm covered.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And yeah, I always have issues with the cursor when I put a smiley in and have to go back and fix something - it then won't let me go past the smiley.....and I ALWAYS have to refresh before I try to edit a post - otherwise the cursor stays at the top of the post.  Most annoying.  And I really wish you could still use shorthand for the smileys - trying to look them up is a pain........

  	Ok, complaints over......

  	Tomorrow is going to be experiment day - I will be home and plan to try a couple of looks - at last!!!


----------



## User38 (May 16, 2011)

C!

  	I do it all.. squirt, spray, gel and vit extra vit c as candy.. lol.. and it always hits me again. I sit as far away from anybody with a pulse as possible but my immune system meets germs and it just barfs.. lol.  I am fine tho.. been working like a dog -- ( I wish ! my boys are solid lazies and don't do a thing around the house).

  	I don't know if we will see much more of the gel/gloss ls craze.. it might just end soon and be resusitated for next spring.. fall is loaded with satins/suedes and matte lips.  It is for this reason I bu'd up all my colours .. lol.

  	That's what happened to me with Sweetness -- I bought one, and although I have my samples (you know how ugly those can be in white boxes) I ordered another two so I have two Sweetness bus.


----------



## User38 (May 16, 2011)

omg.. I just had a Woody Allen drunk on rumcake moment..

  	I need to get a gas mask to travel


----------



## mrslid (May 16, 2011)

OK I'm beyond ridiculously backed up on posts. I have A LOT of catching up to do but I just wanted to pop on and say

  	Thank you Elegant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I received LM Hibiscus Bloom today (along with a bunch of other goodies) and it is so incredibly gorgeous!!! I think these lipsticks are what I was hoping the Rouge Coco Shines would be. Love!


----------



## User38 (May 16, 2011)

ignores mrslid.. lol.

  	I am shutting up from now on -- when I find something the only one who listens to me is C!.. she and I were into these a few months ago.. in fact I have travelled with my LM ls twice already... mrslid, you been sleeping on the job... lol.

  	elegant is our best promotor ..


----------



## Shypo (May 16, 2011)

HG!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 17, 2011)

lols. I haven't seen the LM gel l/s yet, I think they haven't arrive at the store and I don't know if they will eventually.

  	HG - hope you recover from your cold soon!

  	Michelle - Can't believe it is still snowing in May. Hope the weather gets better for you. 

  	I went for a haircut on Saturday and it was a disaster and I was pretty pissed off that day. I wanted it to be shoulder length and at first the hairdresser was at the right length, but he went on trimming and snipping continuously for an hour. I waited 1/2 an hr in between for him to finish off with another customer. The whole thing took more than 1.5 hrs for just a wash and cut. As he was not giving up and still trimming, I reminded him not to go too short and he said not so, he was just doing some layering for more volume. And finally my hair is now chin length and I look silly with the hair being so straight and shapeless. He even managed to make the right side slightly shorter than the left, but I decided not to make him even them out because I know he will go shorter and shorter and maybe it will be at my ears! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I'm just wishing my hair will go fast! But my hair doesn't.


----------



## Shypo (May 17, 2011)

Oh, MissQQ, I am so sorry!  I can really relate to aggravating haircuts!!  It's terrible to spend that much time and money and not be happy with the results - especially if your hair doesn't grow out quickly.

  	Try to hang in there - I'm sure you don't look silly - it's just out of your comfort zone - you'll just have to use your makeup to draw attention away from your hair and to your pretty face!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 17, 2011)

Sorry Miss QQ, I felt a bit that way after my last cut as well. Luckily it will grow back eventually. My hair grows slowly too so I understand how aggravating it is regardless!

  	Feel better soon HG!


----------



## Bonitinha (May 17, 2011)

MissQQ -- sorry you had such an awful experience!  It makes me upset when they don't listen.  I bet your hair will grow out in no time.  

  	HG -- I hope you get over your cold/sore throat thing.  I can barely breathe at the moment -- I have had this cold for over a week now . . .


----------



## Miss QQ (May 17, 2011)

^^ Hope your cold goes away soon. Stuffy nose makes resting and sleeping well at night so difficult.

  	Thanks, ladies. I always dislike getting haircuts because of bad experiences. I don't get it why they don't listen. Yes, Cheryl, it's terrible to spend time and money and get bad results.


----------



## LMD84 (May 17, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> lols. I haven't seen the LM gel l/s yet, I think they haven't arrive at the store and I don't know if they will eventually.
> 
> HG - hope you recover from your cold soon!
> 
> ...


  	oh my goodness! that is terrible! i think i would have cried  i hope that you mentioned how dissapointed you were with not only the service but the cut as well  not good at all.


----------



## stv578 (May 17, 2011)

Miss QQ, what a dumb ass hair dresser.  I'd be pissed too. 

  	HG, thanks for the feedback on the Dior bronzer.  I have sweetness too, somewhere... and that sounds very pretty.  Between the Dior bronzer and Bronze Corail, which do you prefer?

  	I'm waiting on my gel l/s, it hasn't been long since they were ordered, but I'm so excited based on everyone's reviews!  HG, you're right, I didn't listen to you when you mentioned them a while ago.  They sounded lovely, but I have been trying so hard to be good.  But then someone (probably Elegant) mentioned Hibiscus Bloom, and I have a really weak spot for anything with Hibiscus in its name, so I went and looked at the swatches, and well, you all know the rest!

  	Cheryl, I wish I could play with make-up all day too.  I was at home today with my daughter, but she doesn't get me to herself too often, so she wanted to play all day!  I think I"m more tired than after a day of work!

  	I also spent half an hour today calling a bunch of Gap Kids stores trying to find her a bathing suit that she picked out but our store didn't have her size.  Then the SA found one at a store that's kinda on my hubby's way home, so he picked it up, but when he got home, it was the wrong one.  Ugh.  So now I'll have to send him back out tonight to pick up the only one that I could find out of about 10 stores, luckily it's pretty close.  So I'm not just obsessive with make-up, I do the same thing for my kids!!!


----------



## User38 (May 17, 2011)

C!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	me and my Woody Allen drunk on rumcake moments... I live and thrive on my own warped humour.

  	thanks to all the Ratonas for wishing me well on my 99th cold this year.. lol.  Only a superbug or a large truck can get me down.. ha.

  	msqqq... don't worry..  I have had more hair disasters in 8 months than most people have in their lifetimes.. I will recount my horrors so you don't feel bad.. lol.  Misery might enjoy company but there is no reason to feel miserable since hair is hair and does grow out.  In my case:
  	1.. Blonde to black cut hair short
  	2.  Black to reddish blonde
  	3.  Black again
  	4.  Back to blonde hair short but with long piece on side (asymetrical)
  	5.  Hair burnt with hole in the long piece
  	6.  Hair cut with paper scissors in a barn... lol
  	7.  Dyed hair brown with a box colour
  	8.  Waiting for it to grow a bit to get the right colour but keeping it short for summer

  	see.. almost one change per month.. all since Jeff died.  And now I have a new life, new hair new ideas, new horizons.. and who knows what life will bring me till end of year.. but my hair will still be the thermometer for my life and feelings.

  	Change.. it's all good.


----------



## Bonitinha (May 17, 2011)

I had to share this funny story:  I was wearing Aventure RCS and I came out and my husband said "Ooooh, that is a cool coral shade you're wearing".  This was such a LOL moment.  When we were first married he could never figure out the difference between the color white and cream.  Now he is venturing into corals.  Love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Nora -- hope you track down your Gap stuff for the kids.  I am obsessive about my girls outfits also 

  	HG -- lol with all of your hair changes.  You never know what you're gonna get


----------



## stv578 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks Michelle!  DH went to pick up the bathing suit and it was the right one!  He also picked out a little yellow sundress for her, it was very sweet, she grabbed it from him and "hugged" it, so I guess she liked it!


----------



## User38 (May 17, 2011)

did anyone say obsessive?


----------



## User38 (May 17, 2011)

and off off topic, I keep wondering why the T site always has B ratings for most Chanel products?  I would have given Sari an A.. but I may be wrong because I love the fact that it is pigmented and yet sheer..

  	I need to go back to college and start a blog.  pffft.


----------



## katred (May 17, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> and off off topic, I keep wondering why the T site always has B ratings for most Chanel products?  I would have given Sari an A.. but I may be wrong because I love the fact that it is pigmented and yet sheer..
> 
> I need to go back to college and start a blog.  pffft.


	I would love to see your blog, HG! I noticed on her review that she she docked points for longevity, but I wasn't clear on what she was comparing it to. The RCS don't last long on me, it's true, but since I saw them as more gloss-like, I didn't expect them to last long.


----------



## cutemiauw (May 18, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> and off off topic, I keep wondering why the T site always has B ratings for most Chanel products?  I would have given Sari an A.. but I may be wrong because I love the fact that it is pigmented and yet sheer..
> 
> I need to go back to college and start a blog.  pffft.


  	I'd love to see your blog too, I think you have a great POV on things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

  	And with the RCS, Chanel never said anything about it being long lasting anyways so it's unfair T put in a low grade for it! 

  	On an unrelated note, I finally finished my short story in time for the competition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It also means I get to buy another MU! The douglas.de site has a promo free YSL small perfume + bag... so I ordered there for Chanel Fauve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Actually I wanted an RCS but I can't decide without swatching them again. Maybe next month I'll get MU voucher for my birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## cutemiauw (May 18, 2011)

MissQQ, that's really awful with the hairdresser... Thankfully hair grows again and there's many things we can do with the styling that could change it a bit better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I have a hairdresser I went to for the past 15 years, it was great because he knew my hair type very well, he knew my personality... so I just basically go there and tell him I want a change, then he'll cut it perfectly. Always. But now the problem is, I went abroad... which means I have to look for a new one. Can't fly home just to go to my hairdresser .

  	The delivery guy just came! That was fast... I ordered yesterday morning and it's here now. Gotta love the German online shop + postal system.  
  	Fauve is so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I think HG said it was too shimmery? It definitely has more shimmer than I thought, but I like shimmers so it's okay for me (as long as it doesn't fall out!). It's a color I could use as is, all over the lid. Exactly what I wanted it for. I was just surprised on how small the e/s is, especially in comparison to the compact


----------



## Shypo (May 18, 2011)

Life is all about adaptability.........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Nora, I'm so glad your husband was able to get the right bathing suit - and how sweet of him to get the sundress too!!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 18, 2011)

^^ Yeah Cheryl, I just have to adapt and live in my hair for now.

  	Astrid - congrats on finishing the story! Fauve is beautiful, enjoy! Ah birthday month in June? Very exciting, hope you get a voucher and you can buy all the makeup in your want list. I hope you find a new hairdresser you like. I can't find one until now so I always go for a random stylist, but I would love to have one who knows me and my personality so he/she can give me something I like.

  	HG - very brave of you to go through so much "hair changes" in 8 months! Thanks for sharing! Yeah T always don't score chanel well. I would love to read and follow your blog! And speaking of Sari d'eau, I forgot about it and didn't buy it when I was at the counter which was out of Antigone.

  	katred - your haircut and dye experience sounds painful. She ruined the memory of you and your filming too. Hope you manage to find a good salon that you like when you want to go lighter.


----------



## Shypo (May 18, 2011)

Astrid, I'm so glad you got Fauve - I'm sorry I didn't get the swatch done for you - shame on me!!  But I'm glad you love it.  And congrats on getting the story finished!!  That's such a fabulous accomplishment!

  	Regarding T's evals, I don't put a whole lot of stock into them - I know what I like - I tend to 'shop around' for opinions before I decide on something I'm not familiar with.  And yes, as far as staying power goes, the expectation should be that the RCSs aren't like a regular lipstick.....durr. 
  	HG, I'm all for your blog too........it would be AWESOME!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Kate, how awful!  It's terrible when we put ourselves into a 'professional's' hands, and they disappoint.  And make stupid comments.  I think it's the one life experience we've all had or will have at one time or another....and the hunt goes on.  I'm not always thrilled with my guy either - but the one woman I went to a long time ago, who was fabulous, had rates that were off the freaking chart, and I couldn't afford it anymore.   Maybe I'll look her up - the only thing is, my hair grows EXTREMELY fast, and I have to go about every 4-5 weeks (especially now that I color it - it was the shimmery gray you referred to, Kate) so it gets pretty financially burdensome. 

  	Here's to finding the perfect stylist!!


----------



## mrslid (May 18, 2011)

OK girls... I think I have zero chance of trying to catch up on here at this point but I hoped you could help. I LOVE my LM Hibiscus Bloom gel lip colour and I'm trying to decide what colour/colours to get next?  They all look so pretty! What do you think are musts for my colouring? Thanks and hope your all well!!


----------



## Bonitinha (May 18, 2011)

HG -- I think T consistently underrates Chanel products.  If it is Guerlain or Cle de peu, she will automatically give it an A.  I have really learned not to pay attention to any of her reviews (she said both EL Starfish and the Chanel Rose Bronze were "chalky" and "powdery" -- huh??).  I mostly just peruse her site for info on new product launches.

  	Katred -- yikes, I can't believe your hair experiece!  I really want a change, but I'm a little leery of what will happen . . . 

  	Astrid -- I think it is so cool you are a writer.  My 12 year old daughter wants to be a writer -- I say go for it!!  Enjoy your Fauve e/s.

  	Christa -- I haven't tried any of the LM lipsticks (mostly because I have a bazillion lippies that I will never be able to use in this lifetime -- lol).  It seems HG, Elegant, and Cheryl have all loved Clementine also.

  	I have been wanting to get Bronze Corail -- and I just realized I have a $50 Macy's card I need to use up.  My Macy's doesn't carry Chanel, but I could always go the online route . . . still trying to decide


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2011)

Michelle.. yea, it does seem that way.. it gets very predictable too.. lol.  I wonder whyyyyyyyyyyy?  well, I know why but I will keep that to myself now.

  	katred.. poor baby, I am like the Perils of Pauline with my hair.. I can truly say some man lit me up.. lmao.  I am going to keep my hair short for a while now and will get a trim in about a week more as it does grow fast and the roots.. well, I am thinking I will work up my own concoction and throw on some more Brown colour -- it has faded to a med/lite choc colour which works wonders for my caca/mud colour eyes.

  	cutie.. so cute and so talented.. WTG -- and a ^5 on your achievements..

  	I have ignored mrslid.. for being late to each and every one of my parties... lol.  Just kiddin mrslid !


----------



## mrslid (May 18, 2011)

I just can't keep up with you HG or this thread!!!


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2011)

lol mrslid.. I can't see you cause you are on ignore.

  	just kiddin darlin.. smile, life is beautifully short !!

  	I know what you mean about the thread tho.. I only read the last three posts.. and respond if I can. My time management is for the dogs.


----------



## katred (May 18, 2011)

I can't keep up with anything.... As with most things in life, I sort of make out what I can and hope that no one notices that I'm really quite out of it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Yeah Cheryl, I just have to adapt and live in my hair for now.
> 
> Astrid - congrats on finishing the story! Fauve is beautiful, enjoy! Ah birthday month in June? Very exciting, hope you get a voucher and you can buy all the makeup in your want list. I hope you find a new hairdresser you like. I can't find one until now so I always go for a random stylist, but I would love to have one who knows me and my personality so he/she can give me something I like.
> 
> ...


	Fortunately, I managed to get my hair back to its regular light blonde before we started rolling, but with all the stress that we had at the time, it was one more thing that I did not need to think about. 

  	So out of curiosity, which company has the best summer collection thus far? I know a few (Mac, Yves St. Laurent, probably others I can't think of) haven't brought theirs out yet, but of the ones we've seen, who are we all liking best?


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2011)

mrslid.. try clementine, and rosette if you like pinkish/red lips.. but clementine is a deep corally orange might just fit with your colouring as katred states.

  	katred..I know what you mean.. time is never on my side


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2011)

oh my Ratonas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	thank you for inspiring me to do a blog but I am strictly forbidden by my contracts to have any blogsites. You gals have more confidence in me than I do in myself....also time is never helpful to me for such endeavours.. but it would be fun imo.


----------



## stv578 (May 18, 2011)

Cutie, congrats on finishing your story!  Good luck with the contest.

  	Mrs. Lid, it all depends on what types of colours you gravitate to.  There's not too many of them, so that definitely makes it easier.  I ended with HB, Berry Sorbet and Dollface.  But I generally prefer pinks and plums (and the odd peachy nude, but they don't have that now do they?).

  	Sooo, I now have both the Dior Bronzer and the GA summer quad on hold.  What to do...?!


----------



## LMD84 (May 18, 2011)

Miss QQ - i use a Clarins serum which is part of the hydra quench line because i have dry skin.  I only use it at night and every other day though - i don't feel like i need to wear it everyday   And i bought that one because i use the rest of the Clarins line and have been happy so thought I would stick with it 

  	have a lovely day guys!


----------



## Almus (May 19, 2011)

cutie, I wish you tons and tons of luck for the contest! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I appreciate big time all the wisdom you spread around in this forum HG. Maybe you won't have any blog, but I'll truly love your comments in here, so I am more than happy, hehe.

  	Have a lovely day Lou and the rest of the Ratonas ^^


----------



## cutemiauw (May 19, 2011)

Thank you Miss QQ, Cheryl, Nora, Michelle, Kate, HG, for all the congrats and well wishes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It meant so much to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love you all!

  	Miss QQ - yes I'm a June baby! Unfortunately not many of my friends/family knows and understands my MU addiction so I'm not sure I could get that voucher . 

  	Cheryl - no worries! I found Fauve at my local store so I was able to swatch it. Somehow I'm more confident in picking up e/s colors than lippies.
  	I must say Fauve stayed on all day without a base. The color stays vibrant as well. Very impressed! Hubs, of course, didn't notice the difference with my other e/s. But he said it was very pretty, so that's alright  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	Michelle - You're such a great mom for encouraging your daughter! Tell her I said go for it too .

  	Mrslid - I didn't get any of the LM lippies either, but if I were to recommend one, I'll say Clementine .

  	And I'm with everyone who said they can't keep up with this thread. My excuse is the time difference. LOL. But I love reading every single post!! Just got overwhelmed to reply to every topic, especially when it's already a couple of days old


----------



## cutemiauw (May 19, 2011)

katred said:


> Fortunately, I managed to get my hair back to its regular light blonde before we started rolling, but with all the stress that we had at the time, it was one more thing that I did not need to think about.
> So out of curiosity, which company has the best summer collection thus far? I know a few (Mac, Yves St. Laurent, probably others I can't think of) haven't brought theirs out yet, but of the ones we've seen, who are we all liking best?


  	That's really bad with your hairdresser experience. Makes me mad when I thought spent extra money for such crap. 
  	I found a good hairdresser here but she's quite expensive. Let's see if I could find a place that's slightly cheaper! There's this place with lots of recommendations and it's quite affordable as well. Might going to try that (after I've summoned my courage). Cheers to finding good and affordable hairdressers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Kate, I saw your book... and you were filming as well? Wow, is there a thing you can't do? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	For the summer collection, I like Armani's color palette. I love the quad, if only I didn't feel I have so many similar color to that. I haven't really checked out other collection though. It doesn't feel lik summer (yet!) around here


----------



## Shypo (May 19, 2011)

Nora, I think the Dior bronzer (if I had it to do over again) would be a skip for me, and I would go with the GA summer quad - it's really pretty, and I was tempted by it when I saw it.

  	Katred, I'm not sure which collection I would consider the best yet - summer collections aren't usually 'my thing' - I'm much more intrigued by spring and fall (my favorite seasons anyway) I think because they bring us out of the doldrums of the extreme seasons.  And summer collections always seem to have the same theme:  BRONZE.  But I guess if I had to pick, I'd say Chanel right now - I've been very happy with what I've purchased from that collection!

  	And where did I miss your book?  I'm fascinated by the fact you are into filmmaking - how exciting! 

  	Is anyone else disgusted by all of the news of men behaving badly?  Surprised, no......disgusted, yes.  The list gets longer and longer..........


----------



## Bonitinha (May 19, 2011)

^^ Cheryl -- I totally agree with the men behaving badly.  The whole Arnold thing -- uggggh.  Is there no decency anymore??

  	Enjoy your day ladies.  I see the sun peeking through today -- I'll take it!!


----------



## cutemiauw (May 19, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> oh my Ratonas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Ah that's too bad! Nevertheless I enjoyed reading your recommendations and crazy adventures here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I highly regard your opinions btw. If I didn't buy them yet it's just because my lack of funds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... and I just want to make sure what I bought is also what I need, otherwise I'll never stop buying pretty things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 19, 2011)

Nora - both looks pretty in the pics I've seen but I have no way of seeing them IRL. I say it depends on whether you want an e/s quad or bronzer, but I love the looks of the quad. Sorry not much help! 



LMD84 said:


> Miss QQ - i use a Clarins serum which is part of the hydra quench line because i have dry skin.  I only use it at night and every other day though - i don't feel like i need to wear it everyday   And i bought that one because i use the rest of the Clarins line and have been happy so thought I would stick with it
> 
> have a lovely day guys!


	Thanks. So happened I was organising my makeup and skincare samples I received over the past few years and I found the hydra quench gel-cream and cream mask. I think they have turned bad. I have dry skin too and have read that we can't use serum daily so I guess alternate days is good.


----------



## User38 (May 19, 2011)

thank you cutie !!

  	nora, I think all quads are now perm.. bronzers are LE.. so maybe that will influence your decision.. also, what do you like or need more?

  	I got both bronzers and a bu of the rose bronze, cause I use one a lot!


----------



## stv578 (May 19, 2011)

Hi everyone, a busy but super fun day!  Um yes, I'm not all that suprised with stories of men behaving badly, it's sad but true.  I think it's more shocking to read stories of men in positions of power and privilege actually leading decent lives and not getting themselves into more seedy types of scenarios. 

  	Thanks for all the feedback.  I probably shouldn't have done what I did today, but at any rate, I now am the proud owner of Bronze Corail and the GA quad.  I kinda needed a warm quad, although I'm sure with all my single shadows that have been depotted and inserted into the 15 pan palettes, I probably could've somewhat duped all four shades.  But I much prefer the ease of quads, and well the review of the GA quad was quite good.  As for the bronzer, I swatched both the Dior and Chanel bronzers, and picked the Chanel as it can be used more as a blush, which is what I generally use bronzers for anyway.  Plus I basically had both swatches on my hand and asked my daughter which she liked better!!!

  	I had the day off today, which is why I was at the store with my girl.  But the reason for taking the day off was to volunteer at my son's school for an event, for which they needed parents to help out at different "stations" teaching the kids about structures.  It was a blast!  I got to take my son out for lunch and then went back for the afternoon.  The kids were so cute!  And there was one very pretty little girl that was all over my son, hugging him, nuzzling up to him (I'm not kidding), leaning on him and at one point I thought she was going to kiss him.  Then she started to warm up to me!!!  Smart girl, lol!  Another mom was just laughing away, but my poor little guy really doesn't like so much attention, and he's complained about her and another girl before!  It's just really interesting to see how kids interact together at such a young age.  I wish they would stay so innocent!


----------



## katred (May 19, 2011)

Stopped by my GA counter today and was actually relieved to see that they hadn't received the summer collection... I have a feeling that quad and I have a date with destiny. I did ask the girl working the counter (not their regular person) for some advice on a foundation for summer... She said my best bet would be the Luminous Silk and recommended colour 5. I was a little surprised, since it lokoed dark in the bottle, but she said that it was because it was more pink, like my skin. I tried a bit on my hand and I swear the colour was darker than the blush I was wearing. I tried to gently point out to her, since the lighting in their little corner is pretty crap, that I'm very pale. She agreed (???) and said that 5 was a common colour- she wore the same one. I was kind of surprised, since I'd thought she was considerably darker than me and then I took a good look at her. I could literally see a smudgy brown line where her foundation met her neck. She actually wasn't that much darker than me (I'd guess her at NC20-25), but she was wearing a foundation that was waaaaaayyyy too dark and orange for her. I can't imagine who advised her on what to use, but the effect was borderline tragic. I'm definitely making my own decisions...


----------



## Shypo (May 20, 2011)

^^  You wonder some days, don't you? 

  	Nora, that sounds like a perfect day!  And yes, 'from womb to tomb' as a male friend of mine used to say (referring to 'women' and their wiles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  I'm glad you had such a good time, and enjoy your goodies!  I think you'll love the Corail bronzer........let us know how you like the quad - I too have heard really good things about it, and almost bought it when I was in Vegas.

  	Happy Friday ladies!!


----------



## Bonitinha (May 20, 2011)

Nora -- what a fun day with your little girl!  I hope you love the GA quad (it is still on my list) and Bronze Corail.  I had one of those "I probably shouldn't have done this yesterday" with clothes shopping from J Crew (I was good and stuck to sale items only) and Anthropologie -- I am just in the mood for cute new summery clothes.  
  	And that is too funny about the little girl who has a crush on your son!  Starts so early 

  	Katred -- I have been matched with foundations that were absolutely the wrong color for me, too.  Ick.  I can't believe you could see that lady's foundation line.  Do you think you'll end up with the GA quad?


----------



## Miss QQ (May 20, 2011)

^^ Sounds like a lot of fun shopping for summer clothes and great that you find sales items you like! I was in the new summery clothes mood about 2 weeks ago and bought a cream dress from gap. Tried on a few but only like one, which is good for my wallet. I want a white dress but I find white dresses very see-through. Is it only me or what? I don't feel comfortable having my underwear so visible lol. I was bad today and bought 2 silver earrings from tiffany. Have been looking for a new pair but couldn't find any, and now I have 2! One is a new design in butterfly, and the other is an old 4 rings design, but it is out of stock so I paid for it and will pick it up when stocks arrive.

  	Nora - enjoy the quad and bronzer. So sweet that your daughter chose it! Sounds like a great day you had with your son. Your son must be smart and handsome to be getting all the attention from the girls, heehee. I saw the terracotta bronzer from guerlain and I love the packaging. I'm in trouble as I feel like buying it just for the packaging.

  	katred - yeah, better to make our own decisions. Maybe the SA wants to look more tan..

  	I saw the LM lipsticks. Swatched them but couldn't try them on as they were very yucky looking in the tubes. I don't like the store but it is the only one that carries LM. The lipstick costs $2 more than Chanel. Ladies, is it worth the purchase? If I pick one it would be Clementine or Hibiscus Bloom.


----------



## stv578 (May 20, 2011)

Morning girls!

  	Katred, the GA quad imo was even prettier irl.  I went in with mindset that if I only felt it was mediocre, I wasn't going to bother.  But I have a weak spot for rose/bronze type shades and the darkest brown shade was a bit darker than it appears online, which to me was a bonus.  The coppery shade is quite warm, like a less antiqued version of woodwinked, which normally pulls quite orange on me.  But with the dark brown in the corners, it won't be too much. 

  	Michelle, sounds like you got some great shopping in!  I looove J. Crew!  We're finally getting a store here in Toronto and it will be at the mall right near my work. 

  	Miss QQ, you have to post pics of the earrings!  They sound gorgeous!

  	I wish I could help you with the LM lippies, but I haven't gotten mine yet.  Both of the colours you mentioned are gorgeous.  But it does suck that the price is higher than Chanel.  I'm pretty sure that's not the case here as far as LM's concerned.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 20, 2011)

^^ Let us know about the lipsticks when you get them. Yeah the price is so marked up here that it turns me off. I wish I have J. Crew here, their clothes look very pretty. Great that the store is opening near your work place. You can shop conveniently! Here's the pic of the earrings I bought. 

  	http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=27679374&mcat=148204&cid=287464&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+287464-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+

  	http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=18467569&mcat=148204&cid=287464&fromGrid=1&search_params=s+5-p+17-c+287464-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+


----------



## stv578 (May 20, 2011)

Those earrings are so pretty!  I like that they show a little more than the average stud earring, but can still be worn with anything!


----------



## cutemiauw (May 20, 2011)

Quite funny that I tend to trust the SA here (in Germany) because they like my skintone and actually match a good foundation with it. Back in my home country the only pretty skintone is the chalky white (I have nothing against it, but there's no way everyone could be white!). So the SA always tried to put much lighter foundation on me to "brighten" my look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 

  	Ah but there was one occasion at NARS here, they couldn't find the right color (either too light or too dark) and they put the darker one on me. It's weird.

	I agree with making our own decisions, Katred. But I could imagine it'll be harder for someone who just started on MU.

  	Nora - that's so cute with your boy! How old is he?

  	MissQQ - lovely earrings! I especially love the butterfly one . 

  	Uggh, now you ladies made me lemming the GA quad!

  	Happy weekend everyone!!


----------



## Bonitinha (May 20, 2011)

Nora -- we are two peas in a pod, I love J Crew -- especially for layering basics like cute t's and cardis.  And when they have a sale -- woo hoo!  I just got my girls some dresses from the kids section that were all on clearance (we are going to a wedding next month) -- so hopefully everything works!
  	You are making me want that quad even more!  I guess if I miss out on the Armani one, the Chanel Spices is a very close dupe.


  	MissQQ -- what pretty earrings -- enjoy!  I only have one item from Tiffany -- it is a silver ball bracelet that I absolutely love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	 Astrid -- too funny about them wanting to change your skintone.  The last time I got a foundation match it was utterly horrible and I went back to my usual color.

  	I have some online returns to do -- so I will be taking them to the stores in the mall tonight.  I want to get some fun wide belts to wear with cute summer dresses.  And I am on the hunt for nude colored patent leather mary janes (with a heel) . . . that is my quest for the evening


----------



## cutemiauw (May 20, 2011)

^^ Have fun and good luck on your shopping, Michelle! I was at Zara, H&M, and COS today... but I couldn't find anything I liked... Am still looking for that elusive summer dress 

  	And, yes about the foundation, actually I couldn't believe that I used to borrow my mom's foundation. She was around NC30 and I'm NC44... what was I thinking


----------



## User38 (May 20, 2011)

lovely msqqq.. I really love my jewelry.. lol

  	I have not had a minute to go shopping for clothes, not that I need any more as most are classics which I add to each year, a bit here and there.. but my latest acquisition was a Guayabera linen dress which I got in C.A. -- it is like a long midlength white linen shirtdress.. and I wear it with my multi layered coral red beads.. I love it and going to get another one in the raw linen colour
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	oh, and speaking of coral reds, I had ordered about 6 diff nail polishes in oranges -- Opi, Essi and yes, the Dior Aloha (I think that's the name, I suck at names).. and I am really really loving the Opi Galveston something orange.. because it's pinkish orange and has a glorious jelly texture.. it's just amazing. Getting a few more bottles !!


----------



## Bonitinha (May 20, 2011)

Have any of you tried Becca cosmetics? I've been seeing more of it lately and I about died when I saw these gorgeous colors:
  	http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/flowerchild-youll-look-like-a-fly-damsel-in-the-new-becca-halcyon-days-mineral-blush/#more-81194

  	I know I have similar colors already -- but the description of how finely milled and blendable they are makes me want to get them asap


----------



## Miss QQ (May 21, 2011)

^^ The blushes look beautiful. I've never seen Becca in real life but I always like what I see from the pics. I have the matching silver ball necklace! 



stv578 said:


> Those earrings are so pretty!  I like that they show a little more than the average stud earring, but can still be worn with anything!


	Thanks! I wear earrings whenever I go out, and sometimes with a necklace. So I want something that looks good by itself and also goes with other jewellery.

  	Astrid - we all have made makeup mistakes when we were younger. It's all about learning and experimenting! 

  	HG - congrats on the nps haul! They go beautifully with the white dress. Dior Aloha is gorgeous and I've been thinking of getting it too.


----------



## Almus (May 21, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Have any of you tried Becca cosmetics? I've been seeing more of it lately and I about died when I saw these gorgeous colors:
> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/flowerchild-youll-look-like-a-fly-damsel-in-the-new-becca-halcyon-days-mineral-blush/#more-81194
> 
> I know I have similar colors already -- but the description of how finely milled and blendable they are makes me want to get them asap


	Michelle, I saw that post you are talking about yesterday and I felt the same "urgent need" to get it, hehe. I have read fabulous things about Becca, specially their Cream blushes and lip and cheek creams (pixiwoo sisters love the one called "Tuberose" which is a gorgeous coral shade). I am seriously thinking in getting the coral blush from the summer collection and Tuberose, just for getting in touch with the brand, although I have to get from their UK online store (ouch at the shipping costs!!).


----------



## Shypo (May 21, 2011)

MissQQ, you made me giggle when you said that maybe Katred's SA wanted to be tan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....your earrings are just beautiful!  I love the butterfly ones especially!  Wear them in great health!  I don't have anything from Tiffany, but might splurge one day....I have so much jewelry it's not funny.

  	HG, your dress and necklace combo sound stunning!  I can just see you in them!  And now I have to check out the OPI polish - for my toes!  I'm a sucker for pinky-oranges anyway......

  	I was a bad girl and ordered the GA quad....my first one.

  	Michelle, those Becca blushes are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.......I have a Becca foundation that I really liked at the time - never purchased anything else though - I have so many blushers for this summer it's frightening....but those colors!!

  	I hope everything is ok with Elegant!  I worry about her with her parents' ill health........


----------



## Miss QQ (May 21, 2011)

I've been wondering where elegant is too and thinking about her parents too. Hope she is well. Thanks, I'm so happy with the tiffany blue box. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like the butterfly earrings is a hit. It's a new design so maybe they will make it into necklaces soon. Congrats on getting your first GA quad soon!


----------



## Bonitinha (May 21, 2011)

MissQQ -- I will have to get that silver ball necklace someday!  I love getting the Tiffany catalog and looking at all of the pretty things.  Enjoy your new earrings!

  	Almus -- yes, what is it about those Becca blushes?  So gorgeous . . . 

  	Cheryl -- I have too many blushes, too -- that is the only thing holding me back from getting those Becca blushes this second!

  	Well, I found some cute t-strap peep toe pumps in a nude leather patent (this is what I have been searching for), but of course they didn't have my size.  They are on backorder, so we'll see if I ever get them.  I did get a few cute wide belts to wear with dresses and skirts.  It should be nice out weather wise -- so yay, I can wear my summer clothes!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 21, 2011)

Great that you found the belts! Have fun wearing the summery dresses and skirts and feeling the breeze as you walk.


----------



## Shypo (May 21, 2011)

MissQQ, I meant to say that I don't know whether I would pay more for the LM than for Chanel.....it's a tough decision.  Here they're about $10 cheaper, so a 'bargain' as far as HE goes I guess......

  	Michelle, aren't accessories fabulous?  And I'm with you on the shoe thing - I find what I want, and then they don't have my size.  It's the way of the world, I think........I'm itching to go to TJM and Marshall's to check out the accessories.....I just got a couple of summer-weight wraps, and am looking for some belts.  I got a few pair of sandals from Zappos that I'm thrilled with....to go with some pretty summer mid-calf length skirts.  I'm usually a crop pants girl, but I can't resist the skirts I've found, and am looking forward to that 'breezy' feeling!


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (May 21, 2011)

I've tried Becca's beach tints (multipurpose lip/cheek stains) and eye tints (cream e/s) as well as their highlighters, which are absolutely my hands-down HG liquid highlighters. All lovely products, gorgeous wearable colors, and great textures!


----------



## elegant-one (May 21, 2011)

I'm fine - thanks!


----------



## User38 (May 21, 2011)

Michelle, I love my Becca powders.. I don't wear much of their mu although it is an excellent brand -- I have way too much already.. will have to  branch out.. lol.

  	Elegant, glad you are back and everything is fine.

  	C!  The summer clothes sound smashing.. and you will look very very breezy -- this is when I wear long pantaloons in case I fall down.. lol. Bless my heart.. is that correct?  I am a total loser in skirts.. ha.

  	kidding aside, I have to wear spankx when I wear skirts or dresses as I never know if I am going to have a slip and fall incident
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Almus.. That's it!! It is the most gorgeous shade of pinky orange = coral that I have found and the texture is like jelly.. so smooth, and so summery.. perfect and cheap! .. I bought another one today.  I also bought my sister some comfortable sandals and jeans and T shirts,  and my mother a very pretty dress with matching sweater.. in fact, I bought one for myself but in a sheath style in pale pink with matching cardigan.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I am going to visit my mom/sis so I will be out till Monday but have fun chatting up a storm!

  	xoxox


----------



## Bonitinha (May 21, 2011)

Thanks MissQQ -- I love feeling a summer breeze!  And we didn't get rained out at our picnic today -- yay!

  	Cheryl -- I love accessories, too.   I need to go to TJ Maxx and Marshalls, too.  I love getting shoes, belts, and handbags for a bargain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Don't you love Zappos??  Their shipping is so fast and I love that they do free shipping/free returns.  Two summers ago I was absolutely obsessed and bought new shoes from them almost every week in the summer (naughty).  I love crops and capris, but I agree -- there are so many cute skirts out there.  I think I'm cute to be in skirts with cute belts this whole summer!

  	HG -- we really need to all get on this Becca bandwagon.  I am so tempted by those blushes.  Maybe it will be by next "new brand".  Let me know if you try any more of their stuff.

  	Honey&Lemon -- good to know you are such a fan of Becca!  I've been reading so much about that company -- and it sounds like amazing quality products.

  	Elegant -- are you strippin' or paintin' again?? Or just out shopping??


----------



## Shypo (May 21, 2011)

HG, have a marvelous time with your mom and sis - tell them I said 'hello'.......we'll hold the fort till you get back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Strippin', shoppin', just hangin' out........

  	I hear you on the Spanx......they're a staple in MY wardrobe, that's fo' shizzle!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Found a cute yellow patent bag at TJM this evening - with the round lucite handles.....$12.99.  Had to have it for a nice pop of bright color!

  	Off to check out more about Becca.......


----------



## Shypo (May 21, 2011)

I ordered a couple of Becca items from DermStore, but they don't have the new blushes yet.  I got the Enigma palette (those colors are right up my alley) and a shimmer powder in Gypsy.  I forgot that I have some of the pigments too, but they're just sort of 'meh' for me.  I opted for a palette to try the eye shadows, and the powder got good reviews - I intend to see how it does as a blush.  But I'm lemming the Damselfly blush nonetheless....it is soooo beautiful.  I wish I could see it in person - I don't even know who carries the Becca line anymore (I didn't do that much digging yet).


----------



## Bonitinha (May 21, 2011)

^^I think you can order everything off the Becca website.  I checked out those blushes -- but now that I think about it, I'm not sure if they ship internationally.  I need to get one of those blushes, though!


----------



## katred (May 21, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Have any of you tried Becca cosmetics? I've been seeing more of it lately and I about died when I saw these gorgeous colors:
> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/flowerchild-youll-look-like-a-fly-damsel-in-the-new-becca-halcyon-days-mineral-blush/#more-81194
> 
> I know I have similar colors already -- but the description of how finely milled and blendable they are makes me want to get them asap


	I'd be curious to know what people think of them- I've heard some nice reviews on line and I remember that Karla Sugar in particular said she loved them.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 22, 2011)

On the topic of painting, I am planning to paint my bedroom. It is a small room and currently pale pink. My furniture are mainly creams, greys and the lightest pinewood. Do you think it is a good idea to paint 2 colours or stick to 1? If 2 colours, is 1 wall dark and 3 light, or the other way round better? I'm thinking of plum, lilac/lavendar or mid-tone pink (because my currently one is too pale). It's so hard to decide and visualise with the small colour swatch.


----------



## Bonitinha (May 22, 2011)

MissQQ -- how fun -- I love the look of fresh paint -- it really freshens up a room.  I would got for just 1 paint color if it is a small room.  Your colors sound lovely!


----------



## Shypo (May 22, 2011)

Can y'all believe we've been yakking for 45 pages?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I love you Ratonas!!!


----------



## stv578 (May 22, 2011)

Hello from Virginia Beach!

  	I'm pretty much caught up and yes Cheryl, I can believe we've been chatting away for 45 pages!!!  And sending you love right back, and to all the lovely Ratonas!

  	I hope I can remember all the responses...

  	Cutie, my son is 6 and a half!  He's quite the little "man".  The way he speaks, you would think he's an old man! 

  	Michelle, I do believe you and I have very similar taste.  I actually walked by a JCrew store today when we went to a mall in Norfolk, hubby just told me to keep walking, lol!  I guess he was warranted because we went there to pick up some bedding from Pottery Barn that was less expensive here in the U.S. than in Canada, and luckily they had everything I wanted!  I'm so pleased with it and can't wait to redo the bed in our room and then pick a nice picture to finish off the room!

  	MissQQ, I agree with Michelle, I'd go with one colour.  Of all the colours you mentioned, I would pick the lilac colour, I'd go with a soft shade that doesn't have a strong pink undertone.  I think a pale blue with a slight greyish tone to it would also look really pretty with the tones of your furniture.

  	For all of you wondering about Becca, in my opinion, the eye shadows are really nice, I have a few and they are pigmented and smooth.  Can't recall on the staying power, as that is one quality that I'm starting to get really picky about.  I also tried a gloss and sheer lippies, but wasn't happy with those.  Also had the shimmering face powder in a super gorgeous shade, but it disappeared from my cheeks really fast, so that was a big disappointment.  Let's just say that it wasn't a brand that I went back to based on the few products I have. 

  	Oh and Michelle, those shoes sound so super cute!  I hope you can get your hands on them.  Believe me when I say I know the disappointment, because it happens to me ALL the time.  I found a pair of Geox sandals last week, and their size 5 is on the small side, so they do generally fit me and they actually had both the nude colour and the black in stock.  I ended up getting both, and my husband generally doesn't say boo when it comes to shoes because he knows how hard it is for me to find them.  Just sucked that it happened right before we went away!

  	So we are really enjoying it here!  The weather has been great and we're just enjoying being off work and spending all our time with the kids!  The mall we went to today was also so fantastic, if only I had the time or funds to take advantage of it.  But it's all good, I got the bedding I wanted (hubby wasn't on board with my choice of duvet cover!) and also got my little man a pair of sandals.

  	Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Shypo (May 23, 2011)

Nora, your vacation sounds fabulous - and I'm glad the weather is good for you - it's been terrible here for about the last 10 days.  That's so great that you were able to get your bedding - I know your room is going to look so beautiful!

  	Thanks for the reviews on Becca -

  	Enjoy the rest of your vacation!


----------



## Almus (May 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,

  	How was your weekend?

  	stv, thank you so much for sharing your thoughts about the Becca products. I hope you enjoy your holidays at the beach!

  	So, I am a bad bad girl. I've bought two bags recently and yesterday I ordered a third one at Asos. Here you go, I am sucker for stripes


----------



## Bonitinha (May 23, 2011)

Cheryl -- love you and all of the Ratonas!  Did you pick anything up from TJ Maxx or Marshalls??  I told my husband that I "needed" to go there to get more acessories.  He just kinda rolled his eyes LOL

  	Nora -- enjoy your vacay!  So glad you found some great bedding from PB -- how fun.  And yes about the shoes --- ugggh, it makes me crazy when they don't have any of my size.  
  	These are the shoes that I have reserved since they are on backorder (in the Blush color).  Fingers crossed that they actually come in again in my size!
  	http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?upc_ID=29494461&ID=570746&Quantity=1&EXTRA_PARAMETER=BAG&PseudoCat=ba-xx-xx-xx.index
  	Thanks for the update on the Becca cosmetics -- I might give the blush a go and see how I like it.
  	Have fun at the beach!

  	Almus -- Cute bag!  Every girl needs a good bag selection, right??  I have been on an accessory kick, too


----------



## Miss QQ (May 23, 2011)

Thanks, Nora and Michelle on the suggestions for my wall. I'm going to examine the colours again and yeah I'll stick to one!

  	Nora - Yay on getting new bedding and sandals for your son! Pleased to hear you have fun at the beach! Enjoy the break!

  	Michelle - I can't see the shoes because the website leads me to the main. But I love t-strap shoes and nude sounds so sexy and classy. Hope your order comes in! It always happen to me too, I go through the racks of shoes to find one I like but it doesn't come in my size. I have average feet size, maybe slightly larger, US 6 to 6.5. 

  	almus - the bag is beautiful! I love strips too!


----------



## Shypo (May 23, 2011)

Almus, adorable bag!!  I'm a handbag freak - that is so cute!

  	I can't see the shoes either, Michelle - but they sound awesome - I'm a sucker for patent too - and nude is perfect -

  	I only found the yellow patent tote with the round lucite handles and a cute white belt at TJM this weekend - they didn't have much else..... but I was happy I got those 2 things - I went in with few expectations, and that's usually when I score.  I'd love to find a pretty pale peach wrap, though - I think I didn't time it well with all of the proms coming up - oh well.

  	Happy Monday everyone!  The sun is shining in my mind.........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....but nowhere else around here..........


----------



## Miss QQ (May 23, 2011)

^^ Enjoy the bag and the cute white belt. Hope you manage to find the wrap you want. I'm feeling the pale peach colour this summer too. It's great to see you so cheery on a Monday and I hope some of it will rub off on me. On the contrary, I have very sunny weather here.


----------



## Bonitinha (May 23, 2011)

Cheryl -- maybe you can try Etsy for a pale peach wrap?  The sellers have gorgeous handmade items and sometimes and pretty reasonable prices!  I found a hand knit cream shrug to go over a dress for a wedding -- and I'm so excited to get it


----------



## LMD84 (May 23, 2011)

Totally not meaning to spam and crash on you ladies but check out the specktra blog. it's been up and running for a few weeks now and we even have a youtube channel where i do tutorials. take a nosey if you fancy it - Sexy violet and blue tutorial Now i shall be on my merry way!


----------



## User38 (May 23, 2011)

thank you Lou.. will do!

  	I have so little time that I rush in and out again but will make some time later tonight.

  	Michelle..the shoes sound lovely but I could not actually see them -- I trust your very cultured sense of style tho
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	C!.. sounds like a fun bag -- something I would grab in a heartbeat !  Speaking of peach, I am trying to get into peachy ls and just found a few older ls of mine which I want to wear instead of nudes.. just an old lady thang.. lol.  C!.. yea, these gals can really yak


----------



## User38 (May 23, 2011)

on another note.. I found another Exotic ls which I had been searching for but everytime I went to replenish they were sold out.. so in the boonies of mom's place I found one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as well as a YSL #27 ls.. it is amazing.. I have it and used it so much on vacay that it's half way down the bullet.. and it's a htf item too.. at least for me.

  	and speaking of htf items, the wildman is coming up on Friday -- to spend the weekend and then head to NY for business and then back the following Thursday, so we will have some time together.. the emails are back and forth and the messages too..and so far so good.. he is a nice -- and I mean nice man but looks dangerous.. lol... great combo


----------



## Shypo (May 23, 2011)

HG, oooo la la!!  I'm so glad you've worked out some together time before August!!  That sounds wonderful!  You'll have to give us the 411 on your plans!

  	And congrats on the htf stuff - don't you just love when that happens?  That happened for me with the Armani rose colored powder earlier this year......I always ask cuz ya never know!

  	Michelle, I did get to see the shoes, and I love them - they're exactly something I would pick out and the color is great!  I hope they come back in stock for you.....and thanks for the rec on Etsy - I had not ever heard of it so I will have fun checking that out.....I should commission my mom to make me something - she's a crochet expert - hmmmmm....

  	Lou, thanks for the info - I will hopefully be able to check it out on Wednesday when I have more time.........


----------



## User38 (May 23, 2011)

dunno C!.. it could be a good thing, but he has a very serious side to him and time spent together only means he wants more time spent together.. ha.

  	I have a lot of work now and will continue into August (next week I go to CA again since that was cut short last time). Rrramonnnn has a lot of work too but he paces himself differently because it is a different field and one which does not require immediacy.

  	I just did my hair using a medium brown (Alfaparf) mixed with a golden coppery blonde and it came out great.. plus I saved $ 100 and I only used half a tube since my hair is so short.. lol. I can go splurge on more mu now.. lol. 

  	I do so love to find "finds" and in the most out of the way places -- always brings back good memories.  I also bought a great Hall vase in White and it has a deco green interior.. and I have it on my LR table with pink hibiscus.. yummy... the vase cost me $ 28 in the flea market up in mom's lil town.. it is a good place to get such stuff and they love to go on Sunday when we make an extra early outing, with big breakfast to follow and some mimosas for me.. lol.. Good days so far!


----------



## Bonitinha (May 23, 2011)

HG -- can't wait to hear about your exciting adventures with R!   Glad your hair turned out great.  I need to get my colored ASAP.  Like yesterday.
  	I wish I could find flea market treasures -- I don't always have the knack of picking out the good stuff . . . .

  	Cheryl -- I am now obsessed with those shoes.  They are the perfect neutral shoe and I will cry if I don't get my hands on them LOL
  	That would be fun if your mom could make you a fabulous wrap!!


----------



## Bonitinha (May 23, 2011)

Our Dear Elegant -- miss you and your fabulous-ness!  We need our Queen Enabler


----------



## katred (May 23, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> on another note.. I found another Exotic ls which I had been searching for but everytime I went to replenish they were sold out.. so in the boonies of mom's place I found one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Aren't we all looking for a nice, dangerous man?

  	Is #27 Rose Paris? I think so, in which case I keep lingering over it. I tried it on once and I found it ran very orange on me, but, having seen photos of it on others, I'm wondering if it wasn't the lighting where I tried it (interior fluorescent, nowhere near a window). Every time I see a shot of it on someone else, even when I don't realise what it is, my immediate thought is "I MUST have that colour".


----------



## Almus (May 24, 2011)

Hello everyone!

  	HG, so good to know you are meeting Rrrrrrramón soon, I hope you have a great time. Unfortunately for me, my mom has never paid attention to mu and I've been "obsessed" with it just for a year. So I don't have a way to find pretty little treasures ... yet ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Michelle, I got to see the pic of the shoes and they are gorgeous!! I have a couple very similar to those ones and I love them. I cross fingers from now, hoping you can get your hands on them eventually =)

  	I hope elegant is doing fine. Sending some e-hugs on her way


----------



## Miss QQ (May 24, 2011)

Hello! 

  	HG - enjoy your new hair colour! Have fun with R!

  	Michelle - have fun picking a new hair colour!


----------



## User38 (May 24, 2011)

Michelle, I will report my new encounter with Rrrrrrrrammmon -- blow by blow.. lol.

  	katred.. YES!  It's Paris Rose (I work better with numbers.. lol).. but it looks like the colour of hisbiscus... it does pull a bit orange but mostly pink.  I adore that shade.. also try the Opera Rose #29 which was used in the YSL promos for spring -- it is absolutely gorgeous !  I think either of those will be fantastic on you !!

  	msqqq.. thank you !  I sometimes feel like I am heading down a slippery slope but he is very much worth it -- I just need to take my time and he is like a bull let out in the ring.. lol.  My hair colour came out great actually.. I am quite happy with it.. not as time consuming as the blonde (I swim every day and cholorine is not friendly to blonde hair) and the black was time consuming too being on the other end of the spectrum it would show my lighter hair growth greys and all.. ugh.

  	most importantly tho, it's the short hair -- I am really really loving it


----------



## User38 (May 24, 2011)

C!.. oh yes, your mom might make something really gorgeous in peach -- crochet and knits are all the hot mama stuff now.. lol

  	I am glad the Rrramonn was able to make up some funny trip to NYC.. I will be happy to see him... I just don't want to fall in love
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and he does everything and anything to make me.. lol.

  	oh well.. time tells all.

  	katred.. re: men.. so true.  The nice ones don't turn us on.. the bad boys light up my hair... lol.  Rrrrammonnn is a good combination
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	what's up with Elegant?


----------



## User38 (May 25, 2011)

Att mrslid.. I don't normally come in here in the morning as it is way too hectic, but did so today to make you take notice of something really really strange.... I get invites to attend shows from all over the world (naturally I don't go to many of these) but this one struck me because I will be doing more business in S.A.. and I got an invite to go to "Corferias Bogota - Colombia" .. and I open the file, and guess who's on it?  YOU!!

  	how did you arrange that? lol.. if not, check out the pics cause these are being taken from the stuff we have posted on Specktra on the RC shines!  What a laugh.

  	bbl gotta get back in the trench !


----------



## Bonitinha (May 25, 2011)

^^Yikes, people are lifting the pics we post on Specktra??  Maybe we do need to get that secret Photobucket group and only give each other the password to see pics!

  	I got an email that my Guess Amity pumps shipped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And they're on sale -- woo hoo!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 25, 2011)

^^ Yay! That's great news that they are on sale too! 
  	It's bad that our pics here are being stolen!

  	HG - great that you are loving your pixie cut. I love short hair too but right now I can't wait for mine to grow out.


----------



## cutemiauw (May 25, 2011)

MissQQ -- So true with the makeup mistakes. I'm so thankful of YouTube videos. That's where I first learned about MU... and then Specktra and all the lovely WOC blogs. Now I love experimenting with colors. Luckily the hubs is very supportive as well... he waited patiently every time I get ready. He said it's worth it because I always looked so pretty in the end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	HG, I'm with you on the classics wardrobe. I prefer to invest in some good quality pieces and then buy some cheaper on trend pieces to spice things up. 

  	Btw, is it just me, or is the colors from the expensive brands tends to look more sophisticated by default? I found that I needed more time to pick out colors from the drugstore MU. Although it also might be just because my skills aren't that advance yet..


----------



## cutemiauw (May 25, 2011)

HG, Rrrraaamonn really does sound like a romantic male lead we'd see in romance novels. I say just enjoy the ride and see where things take you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

  	And I agree with the nice guys being less interesting than the bad boys... although I did end up marrying the nice guy instead. LOL. 

  	Almus, that's a lovely bag!! *is a little jealous* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have small feet too, I'm 5'4" but my shoe size is 5.5... could be even smaller when it's heels because my feet are on the narrow side. Finding heels are a challenge here, usually the shoe size stopped at 6. I go crazy whenever I go shopping for shoes in Italy or Asia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Share us a pic of your Guess Amity pump, Michelle .

  	Love love love this thread too... I really feel like I've found new friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Argh, that sucks with people stealing pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Maybe parts of Specktra could be members only?

  	Elegant, we miss you!


----------



## Bonitinha (May 25, 2011)

Astrid -- I know, it is a huge pain trying to find shoes for small, narrow feet.  I wear a 5.5 also and they are usually sold out.
  	The link to the Guess Amity pump is here (it wasn't working for most people):
  	http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=570746&CategoryID=13604

  	I ended up getting the black and the nude colors, because today the price dropped to just $46 USD -- woo hoo!  When I get them both, I'll have to take pics of them


----------



## User38 (May 25, 2011)

cutie -- I know what you mean but he is a normal guy with an abnormal life.. lol. He has a winery and is ceo of it's operations.. so that makes him a very opinionated and energetic.  He does however have an old fashioned romantic side to him and that makes him very endearing.. but, he is also goofy enough to burn my hair and has a looooud boooooming laugh and smokes cigars... so that makes him just human... like me.

  	the pics of mrslid are on the advertising for the trade show.. lol.  I don't know if the pics were stolen as we don't know if mrslid gave them to someone, but on the net, anything is up for grabs.

  	Michelle.. your shoes are stunning.. and what a deal !!


----------



## katred (May 25, 2011)

The problem with lifting photos is that they are generally Google searchable, which means they'll turn up whenever someone enters certain key search terms. As long as images here are indexed, anyone who searches for certain things on Google will turn up images from Specktra...


----------



## cutemiauw (May 25, 2011)

Michelle, those shoes are lovely! Especially at that price, lucky you  I think some stores didn't even stock 5.5... Thank goodness for online shops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	HG, he really does sound like a great man. There's something really romantic with winery guys! (Either that or I was too hooked with Keanu ever since A Walk in the Clouds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LMD84 (May 26, 2011)

katred said:


> The problem with lifting photos is that they are generally Google searchable, which means they'll turn up whenever someone enters certain key search terms. As long as images here are indexed, anyone who searches for certain things on Google will turn up images from Specktra...


	this is very true. i think i need to get hubby to teach me how to watermark my pictures so people don't take them. which is so sad really


----------



## Miss QQ (May 26, 2011)

Michelle - sexy shoes! I can see them now on my iPhone with the link. Congrats on scoring 2 of the colours at sale price! I have difficulty finding shoes that fit and dont hurt like hell so I dont own pretty shoes. Living vicariously through you! I heard that guess high heels are quite comfortable, but I don't own any yet.   Lou- I don't know how to watermark pics too. I only know how to edit them and add in the mark manually.   Astrid - I enjoying making new friends here too!  There are 2 new chanel perfumes this fall. I'm curious to give them a sniff.  http://lachanelphile.com/2011/05/25/chanel-introduces-new-fragrances-for-fall-2011/  I mentioned to the chanel MA at the counter that I haven't received any mailers for a year and maybe they did something. I received the mailer for the new Inimitable Extreme mascara. Got the sample when I hauled the summer collection but haven't try it. Hope everyone is having a good Thursday. Friday will be here soon. Can't wait for the weekend! My counter is having promotion of 10% so I hope to see if the out of stock RCS have arrived.


----------



## LMD84 (May 26, 2011)

i shall see what my hubby says. maybe i can get him to do them for me! lol! it just seems a shame to waste a picture by slapping that on them.


----------



## Bonitinha (May 26, 2011)

^^ I hope you get some RCS with your 10% off promo!  Let us know if you try the Extreme mascara.  I love the lengthening effect of some of the other Inimitable ones, but it doesn't hold a curl for me.  
  	I have to wear high heels all the time since I am so short LOL.  Even with casual outfits, you will find me in 4" wedge heels!  Guess heels are well made and at a good price point.  I usually can only find them through the department stores here.  

  	I'm almost off to my daughter's preschool graduation.  This teacher has taught all 3 of my girls -- it is the end of an era with preschool.  Time flies!!


----------



## Shypo (May 26, 2011)

Aw, Michelle - have fun with that!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm so glad you are going to get your shoes!  I was actually contemplating them, but then I saw the heel height and went 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.....I'd topple over.  It's all in what you get used to.  I used to walk around all the time in heels, but at my considerably advanced age, I tend to limit myself to 3 inches to avoid embarrassment - and potential problems with my ankle. 

  	My son's final senior events are all this week - his lacrosse banquet is tonight, prom tomorrow night.  He's actually finished with exams and graduates next Thursday - where did the time go?


----------



## mrslid (May 26, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> cutie -- I know what you mean but he is a normal guy with an abnormal life.. lol. He has a winery and is ceo of it's operations.. so that makes him a very opinionated and energetic.  He does however have an old fashioned romantic side to him and that makes him very endearing.. but, he is also goofy enough to burn my hair and has a looooud boooooming laugh and smokes cigars... so that makes him just human... like me.
> 
> the pics of mrslid are on the advertising for the trade show.. lol.  I don't know if the pics were stolen as we don't know if mrslid gave them to someone, but on the net, anything is up for grabs.
> 
> Michelle.. your shoes are stunning.. and what a deal !!


	Advertising for what trade show!!??? Man I'm doing a poor job keeping up on here!


----------



## mrslid (May 26, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Att mrslid.. I don't normally come in here in the morning as it is way too hectic, but did so today to make you take notice of something really really strange.... I get invites to attend shows from all over the world (naturally I don't go to many of these) but this one struck me because I will be doing more business in S.A.. and I got an invite to go to "Corferias Bogota - Colombia" .. and I open the file, and guess who's on it?  YOU!!
> 
> how did you arrange that? lol.. if not, check out the pics cause these are being taken from the stuff we have posted on Specktra on the RC shines!  What a laugh.
> 
> bbl gotta get back in the trench !


	OH MY!! Can you forward me that file. My email is perilouslypale at gmail dot com.  I've been trying to keep all my pics watermarked since starting my blog but I never used to watermark stuff when I was just posting pics on here. If people were going to steal pics why wouldnt they steal Elegant's gorgeous pics with all the pretty flowers and pearls and other goodies in the background!!??


----------



## mrslid (May 26, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Cheryl -- maybe you can try Etsy for a pale peach wrap?  The sellers have gorgeous handmade items and sometimes and pretty reasonable prices!  I found a hand knit cream shrug to go over a dress for a wedding -- and I'm so excited to get it



 	I just discovered Etsy!! I ordered this brush roll and makeup bag set a while back and I'm anxiously awaiting it's arrival! 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/68215540/large-makeup-brush-roll-with-makeup-bag


----------



## Bonitinha (May 26, 2011)

mrslid said:


> http://www.etsy.com/listing/68215540/large-makeup-brush-roll-with-makeup-bag


  	So fun!  I love all of the cute stuff on there!


----------



## User38 (May 26, 2011)

mrslid... I sent you the file info to your email so that you can see yourself in your red haired glory for a S.A. beauty show.. lol.

  	C!.. I agree on the heel hight --- but I am still loving and rockin my big tall heels and platforms.. I have not twisted an ankle but have pulled my back which is one reason I have been getting into loafers, espadriles and flat sandals for day and saving my feet /back for special events. 

  	Time does fly with kids -- I am so happy for you tho you have such great kids and proms and all the upcoming social events will make you feel very very proud.  Kudos !!



mrslid said:


> OH MY!! Can you forward me that file. My email is perilouslypale at gmail dot com.  I've been trying to keep all my pics watermarked since starting my blog but I never used to watermark stuff when I was just posting pics on here. If people were going to steal pics why wouldnt they steal Elegant's gorgeous pics with all the pretty flowers and pearls and other goodies in the background!!??


----------



## mrslid (May 26, 2011)

Thanks HG! I haven't received the email yet but the anticipation is killing me? Maybe my personal one would have worked better? christapotter at hotmail dot com  Thanks!


----------



## User38 (May 26, 2011)

^ ok, sent to both your emails.. hope you get it!  It is so shocking to see you and know you are from where you are on a latino advertising.. lol.  but not cool if it's lifted from here, which I am sure it is as I do remember some of your swatches which are on there also.

  	let me know if you get this one.

  	i


----------



## mrslid (May 27, 2011)

Hey HG. It came to my personal Hotmail but not my Gmail account. But the file doesn't work. It a one image slideshow. Just the title page. Agh I hope we can get this to work because this whole thing is blowing my mind. I can't imagine my image being used an why on earth they would?? The anticipation to see what on earth they did is killing me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't imagine what you thought watching it!


----------



## Naynadine (May 27, 2011)

Hello ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wow, 47 pages already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't done much makeup shopping lately, don't have a lot of funds for it right now. All I got was another Givenchy product, the loose powder in pastel light. Or light pastel? Well, the lightest one with blue, green, pink and white. Kinda like the Meteorites pearls in 01. It's shimmery, but finer than the Meteorites. And it really does even out redness, but feels a little dry on my skin, not as nice as Chanel's Poudre Libre. And I tried Vitalumiere Aqua, which I had a sample of, but seems like I'm allergic to the scent in it. My eyes kept tearing up and burning, it stopped when I took it off. It was way too dark for me anyways, but I tried it at home just for the sake of trying a Chanel foundation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I looove the Hydra Beauty Serum though, which I also had a sample of, but that is def to pricey for me to buy. I'd like to try Le Blanc de Chanel, but I'm worried that I might be allergic also. Maybe I'll buy Givenchy Acti'mine instead.

  	Oh, and I bought a cute black leather clutch bag. I should buy more clothes than makeup, I really need new shoes, but can't find any in my size that I like and that are not ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 27, 2011)

^^ Enjoy the clutch! Yeah it's hard to find clothes & shoes I like at an affordable price so I always end up with new makeup instead. But I'm trying to update my wardrobe so I need to seriously control my spending on makeup so I have some funds for clothes. 

  	Cheryl - Congrats on his graduation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Michelle - i'll do that. Inimitable doesn't hold the curl for me too, and doesn't do much at all to my lashes. Have fun at the graduation!


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 27, 2011)

Congrats on your son's graduation Cheryl!

  	Can anyone answer this strange eye cream question I have?  Many eye creams claim to de-puff but I actually need the opposite. I feel like my eyes are getting more sunken in looking as I get older. Even when I'm really happy with my concealer and don't see any dark circles, I can see that the area underneath my eyes is sunken in and I hate that. Apart from filler injections which I'm not getting....does anyone know of any eye creams that claim to plump up that area?


----------



## User38 (May 27, 2011)

C!  Congrats on your little one's graduation !!  They will always be little in momma's eyes !

  	mrslid.. I don't know how those pics got on there -- I have re-checked the whole file and only one image of you was left.. all else were apparently deleted.. which means:  WE HAVE A MOLE amongst us.. lol.

  	I did not see any more pics of you  and that 's a good thing.. now I see stuff from Cafemakeup.. lol.

  	Winthrop -- I know exactly what you mean -- it seems to be a common ocurrence among us older gals.  The fat stored in the under eye area starts to recede and then you notice the sunken look in the eyes.  The inverse of bags which can be cut out in a blepharoscopy... but they can inject your own fat or other fillers into that area and re puff your under eyes.  I have a few lines but no puffing or de-puffing yet, but I will do whatever I have to do to keep from either going puffy or getting sunken.. these are relatively easy procedures and not at all dangerous or damaging or hugely expensive.

  	hth


----------



## mrslid (May 27, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> C!  Congrats on your little one's graduation !!  They will always be little in momma's eyes !
> 
> mrslid.. I don't know how those pics got on there -- I have re-checked the whole file and only one image of you was left.. all else were apparently deleted.. which means:  WE HAVE A MOLE amongst us.. lol.
> 
> ...


  	Weird! So you have a file or a link to something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Boo I was so hoping to see it. It is all so bizarre!


----------



## mrslid (May 27, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> Congrats on your son's graduation Cheryl!
> 
> Can anyone answer this strange eye cream question I have?  Many eye creams claim to de-puff but I actually need the opposite. I feel like my eyes are getting more sunken in looking as I get older. Even when I'm really happy with my concealer and don't see any dark circles, I can see that the area underneath my eyes is sunken in and I hate that. Apart from filler injections which I'm not getting....does anyone know of any eye creams that claim to plump up that area?



 	Isomers Redensify Eye is for exactly that:

http://www.isomers.ca/Product.aspx?ProductID=412

  	also sold on ShopNBC:

http://www.shopnbc.com/Isomers_Redensify_Eye_Firming_Formula/C400121.aspx?storeid=1


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 27, 2011)

^^ That looks interesting. Thanks Christa!


----------



## mrslid (May 27, 2011)

I have the for formula for face that I'm using under my eyes too. Havent tried this one yet.


----------



## katred (May 27, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> Congrats on your son's graduation Cheryl!
> 
> Can anyone answer this strange eye cream question I have?  Many eye creams claim to de-puff but I actually need the opposite. I feel like my eyes are getting more sunken in looking as I get older. Even when I'm really happy with my concealer and don't see any dark circles, I can see that the area underneath my eyes is sunken in and I hate that. Apart from filler injections which I'm not getting....does anyone know of any eye creams that claim to plump up that area?


  	It sounds like what you're experiencing is a loss of hydration around the eye, or a loss of collagen. Any creams or serums that restore hydration or that fight wrinkles should "plump" the skin around your eye area. Particularly, I'd say that creams that include peptides would be helpful, since peptides help stimulate collagen production, which will generally help plump and/ or rejuvenate the skin around the eyes.


----------



## cutemiauw (May 28, 2011)

Katred, I love your new profile pic! So beautiful .

  	Michelle, also kudos for wearing those big heels! I admire people who can walk comfortable in heels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Always wanted to do it but I love walking too much when I go out, I ended up cursing the heels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	Happy Saturday lovely Ratonas


----------



## Bonitinha (May 28, 2011)

^^ I save the high heels for times I don't have to do too much walking.  I'd be cursing them too  
  	I have some returns to do today -- blah.  I got a little over zealous with my summer shopping LOL


----------



## Miss QQ (May 28, 2011)

Ladies, thanks for sharing the info on sunken eye contours. I get what you mean, winthrop, as I've seen it with some women. I'll need help on that one day too. 

  	Today I have a shopping adventure again because of the 10% discount at the department store. Didn't buy a lot of makeup this time, but some other miscellaneous things like tea, hot water flask and bottle etc. At my usual chanel counter, I purchased Sari d'ea and the last piece of Antigone! Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The new stocks have finally arrived and I got them at 10% discount! I also bought the Confort cleansing milk, which I've been using for a long time to remove my makeup. I almost wanted to pick up Monte Carlo but it will have to wait for now. Both the bronzers are sold out! That's just 3 weeks after it launched. The guerlain rouge automatiques was launched at another department store and I didn't have time to head there today, so maybe next week then I'll get to see it. But I don't need any new lipsticks! 

  	Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## Bonitinha (May 28, 2011)

MissQQ -- yay for your new goodies!  Wow, I can't believe both bronzers sold out there already!  I'm so glad I picked up Rose Bronze -- still contemplating the Corail, too . . . .


----------



## Shypo (May 28, 2011)

Nice haul, MissQQ!!  I'm so glad you were able to get some things you wanted, and SCORE on the Antigone!! 

  	I hope everyone is having a great Saturday, and for those of you in the US, have a great Memorial Day weekend, and always remember why we celebrate it (besides being the kickoff to the summer season 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

  	On a different note, I received my Elise and Romance RC Shines yesterday - YUM!!  Love them!  I also received my Guerlain Giant Mosaic Powder, which I wasn't at all optimistic I would get, given it was on backorder.  It is fabulous!!!  I also got the GA summer quad, and Dior Rosy Tan, but haven't used them yet - they are the perfect summer palettes.  I think I am finished with summer makeup shopping now.  Oh, forgot about Surf Baby, which I will check out next week - are there any must-haves in your opinions?  My MUA is holding everything for me to go through and decide what I want, but I confess I'm not overly eager to see it - I think there are a couple of intriguing items, but otherwise I think most of it is a pass.


----------



## katred (May 28, 2011)

Thanks!

  	I've actually taught myself to walk very well in heels... Give me a decent pair with a bit of a platform and I can out-walk most people. Of course, my bones are probably all deformed now, but I can go hiking through a park in shoes that make me 4 inches taller...



cutemiauw said:


> Katred, I love your new profile pic! So beautiful .
> 
> Michelle, also kudos for wearing those big heels! I admire people who can walk comfortable in heels
> 
> ...


----------



## shadowaddict (May 28, 2011)

MissQQ--I love those earrings. I have some of the Tiffany charms. They are so cute. These are easy to point out to hubby for gifts. That way he doesn't have to think too hard



Bonitinha said:


> Have any of you tried Becca cosmetics? I've been seeing more of it lately and I about died when I saw these gorgeous colors:
> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/flowerchild-youll-look-like-a-fly-damsel-in-the-new-becca-halcyon-days-mineral-blush/#more-81194
> 
> I know I have similar colors already -- but the description of how finely milled and blendable they are makes me want to get them asap


	I really like the Becca products I have. It's been a while since I've purchased any though. I have the shimmer powder in Nymph and really like it. I also like their compact concealer and you don't need much so it lasts a long time. I find it covers very well. For under eye use you need a good moisturizer because it's a bit thick. I have 5 of their brushes and they are great quality. The eye concealer brush #33, the eye contour #38 & the big powder brush #16 are my favorite. The powder brush is super soft.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 29, 2011)

^^ Thanks. Do you have the bracelet or chain necklace to wear the charms with or do you just wear them with normal necklace? They are very cute, and I'm sure they bring memories to you.

  	cheryl - enjoy the new goodies! You have quite a bit of new makeup to play with.  I think you don't wear peach blush much but My Paradise from Surf baby looks pretty. I'll check it out when my counter gets it, just out of curiosity. 

  	Michelle - Yeah it is actually good that corail is not available anymore at my counter so I don't need to decide. 

  	Happy memorial weekend to those in the US! I got to know that it is like the unofficial start of summer!


----------



## Bonitinha (May 29, 2011)

Cheryl -- so glad you are loving your new RCS!  I am still debating on the GA Summer quad -- let me know if you are loving it.  Those colors are right up my alley!!  I forgot all about Surf Baby, too.  I had such high hopes -- I grew up in FL and loved the beachy surf scene -- but I will probably only pick up maybe 2 items.  Oh well, not that I need more   haha

  	Katred -- I'm with ya on the heels.  It is a necessity for me since I am 4'11".  Today I was walking around in 4 inch heels for 3 hours, but yep, I was ready to kick them off when I got home 

  	Shadowaddict -- thanks for letting me know about Becca.  I am really interested in their new blushes and might have to explore a few other things, too.

  	MissQQ -- yes, I am hoping for the start to summer.  We are back to cold and rain here -- so much for our Memorial day BBQ.  But -- it does look nice for the rest of the week.  We are going to a Shakespeare Festival on Friday to see a play and picnic, so fingers crossed for good weather . . .


----------



## katred (May 29, 2011)

For those of you who haven't checked out Surf Baby yet, I will say that the eye shadows are quite lovely. Really, you're not going to go wrong with any of them. And Hibiscus lipstick is stunning, which is something coming from me, because I am not a fan of Mac's Creamsheen finishes.


----------



## mrslid (May 30, 2011)

OMG Michelle! 4 inch heels! Yowsa! I'm 5' 2" but I can't wear heals at all anymore even for a short stint. I have Morton's Neuroma in my feet and it is way too painful to wear them. Makes me so sad :-(

  	Katred I haven't paid attention to MAC in so long but saw that Hibiscus lipstick on a blog and was so drawn by it!

  	I love the Becca stuff I have. Pressed Shimmer Powder in Hyawatha and a cream blush in Wild Orchid. I really want to try more.

  	HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY to everyone in the US


----------



## Miss QQ (May 30, 2011)

Oh yes Hibiscus l/s looks beautiful! I have forgotten about it. I wore Sari d'eau today and it is pigmented. 

  	Michelle - enjoy the Shakespeare play and picnic, it sounds lovely! Hope the weather will be beautiful!


----------



## Almus (May 30, 2011)

Hello ladies,

  	I am super busy at work but I just wanted to stop by and say hello! I don't have time to read all the posts I've missed but regarding the last ones, Hibiscus l/s didn't even make it to my counter! It was all sold out before the collection was released. As usual, I found out too late about that (I've said it ... to much work T_T) and now I am trying to get one in MUA, with no luck yet. I have also posted in the clearance bin for a CP, but no luck either ='(

  	Anyway, next collection it won't catch me by surprise! The brushes coming with the semi-precious have to be mine!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 30, 2011)

Hello! I haven't read up about the brushes, I'll do that. Sorry you missed Hibiscus. This happened to me before and I would feel so disappointed.


----------



## stv578 (May 30, 2011)

Hi everyone!

  	Back at work today, sucks!  Tried to skim through the last few pages.

  	Michelle and Cheryl, congrats with your kids.  Two very different ages, but both significant.  It is so hard having our kids transition to the next phase in their lives, at least for me it is.

  	Since I had a pretty decent tan at the beach, I was able to leave the house today with very little make-up on.  I wish my skin was always this colour, lol!  It hides all the blemishes.  I did throw on a bit of Bronze Corail, which I find is harder to apply than the Rose.  Not sure why, it's darker, but doesn't show up as much.  I also tried my RC shine in Chance, and love this!  It doesn't wear very long, but it's just the right amount of coverage to leave my lips a rosy pale pink. 

  	Michelle, I'm glad you got your shoes, and on sale!  That's a great feeling!

  	Miss QQ, I'm also glad you were able to get some shopping done with your discount!

  	I'm sad to be back, mostly I miss my kids.  As we were leaving Saturday morning, hubby stopped in at a jewellery store and picked up a Pandora charm for me as a souvenir, it's a seashell with a little gold starfish on it.  He can be awfully sweet sometimes! 

  	Hope everyone's well.


----------



## LMD84 (May 30, 2011)

Just in case you guys were interested I wrote a more personal blog post this time - Lou’s Specktra Story


----------



## Almus (May 30, 2011)

I just read it Lou, it's a great and inspiring story! I guess my story here is more or less the same, although I joined last year and well, there were some other blogs and forums I've visited besides Specktra (mostly in spanish). It is true nonetheless, that this is one of the most caring community, full of wonderful people ... I love you all Specktrettes!


----------



## LMD84 (May 30, 2011)

Almus said:


> I just read it Lou, it's a great and inspiring story! I guess my story here is more or less the same, although I joined last year and well, there were some other blogs and forums I've visited besides Specktra (mostly in spanish). It is true nonetheless, that this is one of the most caring community, full of wonderful people ... I love you all Specktrettes!


  	Awww thanks for reading! I thought some of you may like it. And yes you guys are the sweetest group of people I have ever met on the internet! I love how we all help each other out and share our passions.

  	Seeing as this is the Chanel off topic thread I may as well admit what I have been lusting after for a while - the Chanel wallet on a chain! Do any of you have one?  I think that maybe Miss QQ does.... I have really been interested in it - something to save up for i guess!


----------



## cutemiauw (May 30, 2011)

Yeah, I was too late to the MAC shop and all Hibiscus sold out. *sigh*. I hope I could manage to go there when the Flower collection thing is out. I want Ever Hip!

  	I just got myself a Chloe perfume. I absolutely love the smell although up until yesterday I've never owned a bottle! Somehow managed to get plenty of samples before . But they are currently on sale now so I figured it's about time!

  	Michelle, Katred, still I envied you for the high heels skill! I know I could do it if I practiced more, but I chickened out most of the time... especially because we have no car around here. I only wear my heels when we go to operas and fancy dinner.

  	MissQQ, congrats on getting the last Antigone!!! It's definitely next on my list. 

  	I needed to be a little frugal because I'm making a trip to visit my old friend in Braunschweig tomorrow. I'm so excited!

  	Happy memorial day to my US friend!


----------



## Shypo (May 30, 2011)

Astrid, have fun visiting your friend!!  The Chloe perfume sounds wonderful - and good luck getting Ever Hip!

  	Lou, that's a great thing to save up for!  I think you're right - MissQQ might have something along those lines.....which color would you get?  I know Elegant has at least one pair of sunglasses, and perhaps a few other trinkets........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I hope everyone had a great weekend - I'm gearing up for my family visit and my son's graduation, so I may not be around much.  I know I'll have a lot to catch up on when I get back!


----------



## Almus (May 30, 2011)

Lou, let us know when you get your Chanel wallet. I am saving up for getting a LV Speedy for my mom's next birthday. She has always dreamt about having one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Cute I usually use Chloe's eau de parfum in winter and I absolutely love it! (it's a bit "strong" for the ultra hot weather here in summer). Have fun visiting your friend and good luck on getting Ever hip!

  	Have fun at your son's graduation C!


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2011)

Almus said:


> Lou, let us know when you get your Chanel wallet. I am saving up for getting a LV Speedy for my mom's next birthday. She has always dreamt about having one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh that is wonderful that you will get your Mum a speedy!! I bet she will absolutely love it! 

  	Have a great day guys!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 31, 2011)

Astrid - enjoy the perfume! I love Chloe too. I find the scent very distinct but it is very common and I smell it on many ladies. This morning, the lady beside me in the train was wearing it! Maybe someday I'll buy it. Hope you get Antigone too! I haven't worn mine.

  	Almus - I saw info on a new speedy but I'm not sure when it is launching. It comes with a shoulder strap and side detail.
http://beautyanonymous.blogspot.com/2011/05/louis-vuitton-speedy-bandouliere-in.html

  	Lou - Yes I have the wallet on a chain. Mine is in black lambskin with silver hardware. They didn't have the gold chain or caviar leather when I wanted to buy it. The one I have is the classic version and apparently available all the time. I love it as I can slot in cards and money and even put in my iPhone. But I try not to overload it because it gets too heavy and I don't want to make it out of shape or anything. I would love one in another leather or colour!

  	Nora - enjoy your tan. I like it when I'm darker too as it hides my flaws and I don't look so sick and tired. Your husband is so sweet. The charm is very cute!


----------



## Almus (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Miss QQ! It is actually very pretty. I'll gather more information, since I still have one month and a half for getting it


----------



## Bonitinha (May 31, 2011)

Almus said:


> Lou, let us know when you get your Chanel wallet. I am saving up for getting a LV Speedy for my mom's next birthday. She has always dreamt about having one


  	You are so sweet to get your mom a LV!  She will love it!


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2011)

well it will take me quite some time to save for it but i will certainly post plenty of pics when it's finally mine!


----------



## shadowaddict (May 31, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 


		 			^^ Thanks. Do you have the bracelet or chain necklace to wear the charms with or do you just wear them with normal necklace? They are very cute, and I'm sure they bring memories to you.






	Right now I've been wearing them on a necklace and changing differents ones out while I decide on the bracelet or necklace chain. I think I'm going to go with the necklace as I am always banging arms on stuff  I haven't checked in a while but Tiffany's had a nice one that was resonably priced.

  	I also have two cute charms that my hubby bought me from Links of London in Harrods last fall Europe when he was there on business. I'm weird in that I want my Tiffany charms on a different necklace then my LOL ones.


----------



## katred (May 31, 2011)

I stopped by one of my NARS counters yesterday and ended up getting invited to a master class/ launch party for the "Makeup Your Mind" book... At the same time, I happened to look over at the adjacent Laura Mercier counter. I just intended to look at the gel lipsticks, but then my eye fell on one of the gloss sticks- Black Orchid. Strikes me as my absolute perfect summer gloss-with-colour. So now I think I have to go back for that...


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 1, 2011)

katred said:


> I stopped by one of my NARS counters yesterday and ended up getting invited to a master class/ launch party for the "Makeup Your Mind" book... At the same time, I happened to look over at the adjacent Laura Mercier counter. I just intended to look at the gel lipsticks, but then my eye fell on one of the gloss sticks- Black Orchid. Strikes me as my absolute perfect summer gloss-with-colour. So now I think I have to go back for that...


  	oh wow! i hope you have a great time at the launch party. i shall be getting that new book too at some point. i ordered the older one yesterday from amazon. i believe the new one uses real people rather than models for the photos which sounds great!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 1, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Right now I've been wearing them on a necklace and changing differents ones out while I decide on the bracelet or necklace chain. I think I'm going to go with the necklace as I am always banging arms on stuff  I haven't checked in a while but Tiffany's had a nice one that was resonably priced.
> I also have two cute charms that my hubby bought me from Links of London in Harrods last fall Europe when he was there on business. I'm weird in that I want my Tiffany charms on a different necklace then my LOL ones.


	I would also want Tiffany charms on Tiffany chains, so I get why you don't want them on the LOL. I hope to see pics when you get the necklace! I'm also always banging my wrists so I don't wear bracelets. I would be heart broken if I scratched or knocked the charms.

  	Lou - my wallet is actually still in very good condition because I wear it once every month or two. Because it is small, it is also easier to protect it from other people or things banging into it when I'm outside in a crowded place. Check out the purseblog - they have very good pics and opinions to help you decide what you want. Oooh the new speedy is already out in UK. Hope you get to see it in real.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 1, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> I would also want Tiffany charms on Tiffany chains, so I get why you don't want them on the LOL. I hope to see pics when you get the necklace! I'm also always banging my wrists so I don't wear bracelets. I would be heart broken if I scratched or knocked the charms.
> Lou - my wallet is actually still in very good condition because I wear it once every month or two. Because it is small, it is also easier to protect it from other people or things banging into it when I'm outside in a crowded place. Check out the purseblog - they have very good pics and opinions to help you decide what you want. Oooh the new speedy is already out in UK. Hope you get to see it in real.


  	ooohh that purseblog and forum is so dangerous!! i am a member but have only posted less than 10 times - i just love reading about peoples hauls and seeing photos of the beautiful bags!! and i am pleased your wallet is still in great condition! and yes i guess it is more of a special occasion item than something to use every day... that is what a speedy is for! lol!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree, that forum is dangerous! All the bags are gorgeous and I get obsessed when I looked at them, so I don't visit the forum anymore lol. The wallet is very convenient when you have very little things to carry. But because I always bring a lot of things around and it is precious to me so I don't use it a lot. Hmm I need a daily bag that is light and can carry lots of things but it must be able to take abuses. No idea what I want yet though but not anything too expensive like LV etc.

  	Just to share this pic. It's patent leather and so pretty. I think it came in non patent and summery colours last year. 
  	http://shopping2much.blogspot.com/2011/06/chanel-wallet-on-chain-bag.html


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 3, 2011)

It's very quiet here, hope everyone is well. I saw the new Dior quints, 5 couleurs lift, today. The darkest shade at the bottom right is the eye and brow liner! Wow, it's good that it can fill the brows too. The gel in the middle is a primer. There are 4 quints and all are neutral and natural/nude looking except for Lifting Amber. I quite like Amber, but I can't decide which quint I want. Cheryl, have you seen them? What do you think?

  	And I got a pleasant surprised when I saw Fauve at my chanel counter today. I posted pics at the Holiday 2011 thread. I haven't seen the Byzance collection as it was at another counter and I will go there on Sunday. Have a great weekend, ladies! Enjoy the summer!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 3, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> I agree, that forum is dangerous! All the bags are gorgeous and I get obsessed when I looked at them, so I don't visit the forum anymore lol. The wallet is very convenient when you have very little things to carry. But because I always bring a lot of things around and it is precious to me so I don't use it a lot. Hmm I need a daily bag that is light and can carry lots of things but it must be able to take abuses. No idea what I want yet though but not anything too expensive like LV etc.
> 
> Just to share this pic. It's patent leather and so pretty. I think it came in non patent and summery colours last year.
> http://shopping2much.blogspot.com/2011/06/chanel-wallet-on-chain-bag.html


  	oh wow!! what a beautiful design on that one! i absolutely love it!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello everyone...

  	It's been quiet on here lately.  Hope you're all well. 

  	I finally got around to trying the GA bronze eye palette and looove.  Worn it three days straight.  That and Bronze Corail for a simple summer look. 

  	MissQQ, do you have many Dior quints?  They come out with some really pretty combos, but mine have been hit and miss with the wear.  I cannot look at anything now to even be tempted!  Will have to wait for Chane's fall collection!  Did you end up getting Fauve?  I think it's a very pretty colour, but haven't used it much since the warm weather hit.


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 3, 2011)

MissQQ -- glad you were able to pick up Fauve!  I have been wearing my trusty peachy pinks -- I need to branch out more.  But I love that it is finally warming up here -- hello, it is June afterall 

  	Nora -- yay, that you got the GA palette.  I have been wanting that one so bad -- but have been restraining myself because I have so many neutral palettes.  I guess if it sells out, I can always get the Chanel Spices, since it is a close dupe.  I just love the texture of the GA colors in the pics I saw.  Gorgeous!

  	Well, those adorable shoes I had to hunt down don't fit!  I have narrow feet, but these shoes are crazy narrow!  I'm so sad to have to return them.  But I did pick up a darling pair of Seychelles Pot of Gold pumps in the taupe color.  They are retro looking and so cute.  I have been concentrating more on my summer wardrobe than on makeup lately.  When the Chanel Fall collection comes out, that will all change 

  	We're off to the Shakespeare Festival tonight.  We go and picnic before the show -- yay that the sun is shining today.  Hope you all have a fabulous weekend!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 3, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> I want my Tiffany charms on a different necklace then my LOL ones.


 
  	Did somebody say Tiffanys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hi Peeps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	No, thats not weird at all - I would be the same way. I collect *cough* all the Tiffany hearts


----------



## stv578 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Elegant! 

  	The only Tiffany's jewellery I have is the Elsa Peretti (sp?) heart in silver that DH gave me after my daughter was born.  Elegant, are the hearts you collect charms?

  	Michelle, that really sucks with the shoes.  How frustrating to actually find your size and then they don't fit.  Is there a pic of the shoes you did get?  And ya, the texture on the GA shadows is great, they apply and blend super easy and the wear is also really good.  The spices quad is very close based on the link Winthrop posted earlier, but I think the brown in the Chanel quad is a touch more of a reddish brown.  We get the baked quads here, so application wise, the GA palette is much easier. 

  	Oh, and I got my package today with my LM gel lipsticks!  Elegant, I think I am going to love Hibiscus as much as you, the colour looks so super pretty but I don't want to swatch it yet.  (Ya, it's weird!).  It just looks so pretty in the tube!  Looks much different irl than I thought, a lot brighter in the actual tube.  Also got Dollface and Berry Sorbet.    I also got the Hibiscus l/s from MAC along with the cheek powder, rather, my brother picked it up for me when we were in Virginia.  He emailed me to say that the SA told him that I owed him big and he was a really nice brother! 

  	Michelle, have a great time at the Shakespeare Festival, that should be fun!


----------



## Shypo (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi girls!  Happy weekend!

  	Well, my 'little one' graduated last night - beautiful ceremony and not too many tears.....it was fun.  My mom and brother leave early tomorrow morning, so the weekend will be quiet after a racous and fun week past. 

  	MissQQ, I haven't seen the quads in person yet, but plan to hit Nordie's tomorrow to check them out.  I will let you know what my verdict is.....

  	I also tried, for the first time, my sample pack of Vitalumiere last night, and I have to say I love it!  It gave me the nicest soft-focus finish....I used Lilium, Rose Platine, Rosee powder, Espiegle and Jersey Rose.  It was such a great look -

  	I haven't yet tried the Armani quad - I can't wait to test drive this - I haven't worn makeup this week except for the graduation, as there hasn't been much 'me' time.

  	I also scored some great antiques at 'steal' prices this weekend - I'm 'converting' my younger son's room - he uses our basement as his room (it's quite the man-cave) so I told him I'm moving in on his turf.  My mom and I found a great antique oak dresser with a mirror, a beautiful washstand, and a great maple table that I'll use as a bed table.  I have a reproduction four-poster (twin) bed that I'll put in there - we haven't used it since the kids were born, so it will be nice to have it back in use.  Like Elegant, I'll be stripping and painting, but I'm excited for the prospects.  I'm also going to move my desk in there (the room has an alcove of sorts where the dormer is) and use it as my office I think.

  	So, a great time was had by all, and there's a weekend coming up, so I'm loving life at the moment.  Hope you all are as well!

  	Have fun at the Shakespeare festival Michelle!  Sorry the shoes didn't work after all you went through to get them, but at least you found some you like!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 3, 2011)

^^ Can't wait to hear your review of the quints. The look sounds very pretty! have fun remaking the room, the dresser sounds beautiful! Great that you have a beautiful graduation ceremony. 

  	Hi elegant! Oooh can we see your Tiffany hearts? I only have 1 silver heart necklace, Paloma Picasso loving heart. I like so many of them it's crazy. Now you give me an idea of collecting them.

  	Nora - Enjoy the LM l/s. Yeah Hibiscus Blooms looks very bright but when I swatched it, it is quite transparent. I have 3 dior quints and I'm not wild over them. I have electric lights (blue), graphic lights (pink) and iridescent leather. IR is the famous neutral quint that I read great reviews on but I find it too warm on me and I don't like it. I don't wear any of the quints often, I always go back to my trusty chanel quads. There are always 2 or even more very similar colours in the dior quints and I don't use them all, so I find it a waste. The new quints have a base and a liner shade, so I'm curious about them. Hoping to hear you ladies' thoughts on them. I haven't bought Fauve yet. It's silly but the department store has a promotion of $20 off if we purchase $200 of cosmetics. I managed to find $199 of items I want after walking round and round so I finally gave up and went home. I may pick it up on Sunday! 

  	Michelle - enjoy the play! Thanks, I'll try Fauve with the peachy pinks when I buy it!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 3, 2011)

Elegant -- sounds like I need more Tiffany jewelry!  I have one silver ball bracelet and I love it.  I kept the famous blue box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Glad you're back on the Ratonas thread!

  	Nora -- here is a pic of the shoes I did get:  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/seychelles-pot-of-gold-t-strap-pump/3134059?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=0
  	Hopefully that link works.  I am loving this retro look this summer of cute pumps with skirts and dresses.
  	Enjoy your LM lippies!!

  	Cheryl -- so glad you had a great time at your son's graduation.  It must have been such a bittersweet time!  How exciting, though.
  	Your new room sounds lovely!  I would take over the man cave, too  lol

  	MissQQ -- thanks -- the play was fun!  It was Shakespeare's Two Gentlemen of Verona and the production was very clever.  They are doing Taming of the Shrew in August, which is my fave.  Might have to go back 

  	Time to go bed . . . I'm exhausted!  Happy Weekend to all of you -- hope you get lots of shopping in!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 4, 2011)

Cheryl, congrats on your son's graduation!  That must've been a fun time with the family over!

  	Michelle, I looove those shoes!  You're so lucky that you at least have adult sized feet!

  	MissQQ, I can't believe you were only under by $1!  Would they not have honoured the promotion?  I know that at the Chanel counter, they often let me have the discount if I'm only off a couple of dollars, but at the Dior counter, when I was under by a few dollars, the SA wanted to sell me something else.  But I'm a very frequent customer at Chanel, so they're really accommodating!  As for the Dior quints, I probably won't be trying anymore anytime soon.  I remember back when everyone was going nuts over the Iridescent Leather quint, but I had already missed it. 

  	Hope everyone's enjoying their weekend.  I'm locking myself in my home till it's clean from top to bottom!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 4, 2011)

stv578 said:


> Michelle, I looove those shoes!  You're so lucky that you at least have adult sized feet!
> 
> Hope everyone's enjoying their weekend.  I'm locking myself in my home till it's clean from top to bottom!


	Thanks -- I managed to get them in a size 6, which is usually sold out.  I am between a 5.5 and 6, which is so hard to find!  I can't imagine how hard it is for you to find size 4!!  There is a brand here called Mudd shoes (don't know if they have them in Canada) and sometimes they have really cute wedges and mary jane style pumps and come in a size 4.
  	Good luck with your cleaning!!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 4, 2011)

Michelle, I will DEFINITELY check that out, thanks!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 5, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Elegant -- sounds like I need more Tiffany jewelry!  I have one silver ball bracelet and I love it.  I kept the famous blue box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 5, 2011)

stv578 said:


> Cheryl, congrats on your son's graduation!  That must've been a fun time with the family over!
> 
> Michelle, I looove those shoes!  You're so lucky that you at least have adult sized feet!
> 
> ...


	For the promotion, we are allowed to mix with other brands of cosmetics. So I checked with the cashier and was told I couldn't get the promotion at $1 short. lol. I planned to go to the store again today but in the end I didn't as I couldn't justify buying other random things just to top up. The Byzance items I bought were from another store as the collection was exclusive to that newly refurbished chanel beauty boutique. We have 2 chanel beauty boutiques now! IL quint was a major disappointment for me, far too warm for my liking. Good luck, hope you got to finish all the cleaning you planned!


----------



## Shypo (Jun 5, 2011)

I just got back from Nordie's - I was a bad girl.  Got a number of items from Surf Baby (yes, Hibiscus among them!), 3 Guerlain lipsticks (2 KissKiss and 1 RA), and did a pre-sell on the Chanel Fall collection - it's coming out June 23rd!  Yay!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I also tried the Armani lipglosses, and found them to be not very pigmented, and way too sticky for my liking, so those are a pass.  Guess I'll 'stick' to the ETKI as my go-to product from GA.......

  	Now if I can just figure out when the Byzantine collection is coming out.......

  	Almost 50 pages!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm SO excited about the imac now - we just did what's called FaceTime - we can call our son & DIL on the computer & get to see them while we're chatting!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 He even held the dog up for us to see. How cool is that.

  	C - that is awesome about the Chanel - is there a GWP or not with this collection? I thought that collection was launching in July?


----------



## Almus (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello ladies,

  	I am terribly busy lately but I don't forget about the Chanel ratonas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Cheryl, you are so lucky! I haven't even seen the summer collection yet in here! (I believe it is on the counters yet, but well, no time for shopping lately). I hope you enjoy your goodies, and show them to us as soon as you get them ... let the lemming begin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	elegant - wow an imac! I am a total Mac-lover. I have an iphone and a white macbook of myself, and besides I work with a 27'' iMac. Facetime is the greatest tool ever and it works very good (poor Skype ...).

  	I don't have much time left before starting to work. I am wishing everyone a good Monday (if that's even possible, lol!) and see you soon!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 6, 2011)

^^ Hi! Busy with the furnishings? Hope you managed to get most of the things up before you start work. See you here again soon.

  	Cheryl - sounds like you  have fun. What is the RA you bought? Do you have Champs-Elysees? The model is wearing it in the promo pic.

  	elegant - so fun and sweet. I haven't try facetime before. Is it something we have to download and install?


----------



## Shypo (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Almus!!  Glad you were able to stop by, if only for a bit - how is the new apartment coming along?  You must be so excited!

  	MissQQ, I got Rose Bengale - it is so pretty on.  I'm still waffling on Bloom of Rose and Cherry Blossom, but I think I'm gonna cave soon and get one or the other of them.......

  	I thought I was finished shopping for summer makeup....and I think I finally am........I'm hoping I'm not too distracted by the new MAC collections coming out (Semi-precious) - but that hasn't seemed to be an issue in general lately! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	On my current list are Chanel Vitalumiere (LOVE this foundation!!), a new mascara (either GA Eyes to Kill, or Lancome Hypnose Drama), and that Asia-exclusive Chanel Roses powder........which will probably never happen.  And then there's the Byzance collection, which I'm still trying to get information on regarding launch dates.

  	After reading the posts in the Fall collection forum, I'm wondering if the 'event' that a couple of the girls were referring to is the launch that my store will have on June23rd?  There seems to be a lot of discrepancy on the dates - perhaps Nordies/Chanel are doing a 'rolling' launch - different stores, different dates?  Who knows.  I can't wait to see Rose Ecrin!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 6, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> elegant - so fun and sweet. I haven't try facetime before. Is it something we have to download and install?


	It made me cry a little - just to be able to see them while we talked! It comes with the new imacs, but you can get it from itunes store for $1.99 :- Its very very cool!

  	Hey, I could NOT stop thinking about your pics of the red blush & lipstick - I am obsessed with those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so anxious to get them.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 6, 2011)

^^ Too funny about the dog! That's great that you can have the kids with you even when they're not now!

  	Did you all see that Cafemakeup is no more?

http://cafemakeup.com/

  	Bummer.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 6, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> ^^ Too funny about the dog! That's great that you can have the kids with you even when they're not now!
> 
> Did you all see that Cafemakeup is no more?
> 
> ...


	NO! I LOVED going there. Is there a reason or its just gone? 

  	I can't tell you how much it did my heart good just to be able to see them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comforting. Yeah, the dog was really funny.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 6, 2011)

She says in that final post that she just doesn't have the time. She removed all the old content too, which is unfortunate.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 6, 2011)

Sad. I really do understand the time element to keeping up with a site like that.


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 6, 2011)

Elegant -- you are making me want to run out and get Facetime to add to my computer.  So fun!!  What a wonderful way for you to keep in contact with your son and DIL!

  	And bummer to Cafe Makeup being no more.  I'm sure it is very time consuming . . . and there is probably a lot of burnout.  But I will miss her pictures and reviews!

  	Almus -- good to hear from you!  Hope all is well in your corner!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 6, 2011)

Cheryl - Rose bengale is beautiful. Enjoy yours! 

  	elegant - lol the dog is so funny! iTunes is not accessible in my country. We can't buy anything off it. Luckily I don't need to connect with anyone very far from me at the moment. Yeah the jetsons shows all the weird techy things heehee!

  	Very sad that makeupcafe is gone, together with all the contents. The pics and reviews are amazing. I only discovered it last year, through the chanel thread, so my experience was short but addictive.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 6, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> elegant - lol the dog is so funny! iTunes is not accessible in my country. We can't buy anything off it. Luckily I don't need to connect with anyone very far from me at the moment. Yeah the jetsons shows all the weird techy things heehee!
> 
> Very sad that makeupcafe is gone, together with all the contents. The pics and reviews are amazing. I only discovered it last year, through the chanel thread, so my experience was short but addictive.


	You remember the jetsons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats funny. I thought maybe I was so old no one else would have seen them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always wanted my car to fly through the sky like theirs - with crazy drivers these days - I still would like a flying car!

  	Ok, I think that is really odd that you cannot access itunes? That's a shame.


----------



## mrslid (Jun 6, 2011)

It is really sad about Cafe Makeup's retirement. I relied on her fabulous reviews and pics so much since I don all my shopping online and we have such similar tastes.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Nora!


----------



## katred (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm really bummed about the demise of Cafe Makeup. I loved her reviews and I'm really saddened that all the content is gone as well. (I suspect that this is because the whole site will be removed, since, as a proper domain name, she'd have to pay for it.)


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi ladies!!!

  	This is completely off-topic, but here goes!  I've missed you all so much! The past few weeks have been insane, but I need to catch everyone up!

  	I've been supply teaching almost everyday, completing my French AQ course (which is a CRAZY amount of work - my last project was 45 pages, not even counting the previous homework or the near daily postings and activities!), and most recently, I have my convocation - I am officially a Master of Child Study and Education, and I am waiting for my teaching license to be conferred once all the documentation like transcripts have been sent in!_ I am also conducting research, developed a French curriculum for the summer camp I am running in July, and_ tutoring! (Sorry, no idea why that's italicized!) I have quite literally been busy from 6 to 11 every night, including weekends. Today is my first day "off", and I'm exhausted! Still no news on the job front, but hopefully we hear something by the end of June!

  	I also have some bigger news......









  	JEROME AND I ARE ENGAGED!!!!!!!!!!! 

  	He proposed after our convocation on Thursday in the very spot that we met (one of the classrooms on orientation), which was so sweet, with our parents waiting to see my reaction to the good news! I was a wreck (I started bawling when he got down on one knee, and then I said yes before he asked the question, and then I forgot to let him put on the ring! lol), but I did get a couple of good pictures of the ring and from our convocation, which I will post later. For now though, here's the ring!





  	I hope everyone's well and happy!


----------



## sonu (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Jenn  OMG wow.. thats an awesome news... congrats...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








& my signature banana dance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Aww i am so happy for you... (sob, wipe).. congo for ur masters too..


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh our dear Jenn- Congratulations !!! On the marriage, the ring, & your Master of Child Study Edu - how awesome! You deserve the best. Lucky Jerome


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh our dear Jenn- Congratulations !!! On the marriage, the ring, & your Master of Child Study Edu - how awesome! You deserve the best. Lucky Jerome


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 6, 2011)

oops - double post somehow

  	wow - I just did a triple threat somehow


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats Jenn!  I love the ring!  Wishing you much joy and happiness!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 6, 2011)

Congratulations and best wishes for a long and happy marriage. Your ring is beautiful! What wonderful news!!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 6, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> Hi Nora!


	Hi Elegant!  (((Hugs)))

  	I was on here earlier and was able to read the posts, I hit reply and then duty called at work and I never finished with my post!  I wanted to respond to your post about LM's Hibiscus Bloom!  Is it ever one of the prettiest lipstick colours!  I tried it on yesterday and it is quite literally the most flattering and effortlessly pretty shade of lipstick!  The texture is really nice too, it covers nicely without being too heavy, but yeah, I wish it would last a little longer. My mission now is to find a dupe of it in a longer wearing formula!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 6, 2011)

Jenn, congratulations on your engagement!  That is such exciting news!  You will have to pop in from time to time to let us know how the planning is going!

  	And congrats on your graduation!


----------



## katred (Jun 6, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS JENN!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	That's a lovely ring and I'm so happy for you!


----------



## cutemiauw (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi lovely Ratonas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Sorry I've been missing too last week. Was quite busy after that trip to see my friend. It was so great to see her again... She's expecting later on this month! I'm sooo happy for her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	Elegant, congrats on your iMac! I wish I could get one soon too! *fingers crossed*

  	As for the makeup front, I didn't get anything this month... although I did buy a pair of ballerinas and a jumpsuit .

  	It's too bad with Cafe Makeup. I just discovered it through you ladies, and I think it's a lovely site. Still I couldn't really understand why she folds everything so easily. I'm sure she has her own reason... but it's really something special to have 2 million people looking at your site!


----------



## cutemiauw (Jun 6, 2011)

OMG! Congratulations Jenn!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	That's sooo romantic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Wish you an eternity of happiness with Jerome!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 7, 2011)

Jenn - congrats again!

  	Nora - Great that you love HB! You are making me anxious now, because I refuse to pay for it overprice here, so I hope my coworker who is traveling to the US in July can help me pick it up. Hope it is still available next month. If not I'll consider buying it at my local store.

  	elegant - lol yup I remember the jetsons, although I didn't watch it a lot. The flying car is fantastic! When I was young, I thought the jetsons is very similar to the flintstones, but I found flintstones funnier. Now that you mention about iTunes, I realise I can access it on my iPhone now. But we can't buy any music/songs. We can buy the apps, so maybe facetime can be purchased too. I will explore with my macbook tonight.


----------



## Shypo (Jun 7, 2011)

Jenn, congratulations on all of your life's blessings!!!  Your ring is beautiful!  I am so happy for you, and glad you got to stop by to tell us the news!!  I wish you every happiness!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The Jetsons were one of my favorite cartoons, along with the Flintstones and Bugs Bunny!!!  I loved the sound the flying cars made - and 'RASTRO'.  Do you remember the name of Astro's alter-ego?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Nora, I'm glad you love HB - good luck on your hunt to find a longer-lasting dupe - let us know what you find!

  	I too am bummed about Cafe Makeup - I loved her reviews and pictures.  But as my own blog suffers from lack of attention, I can understand why it may be too difficult to keep up......but I will surely miss her!  Maybe she'll turn up here and join our lovely Ratona club!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	On another different note, I purchased the 'new' Shiseido shadow trio in Pink Sands - when I first got it (ordered online) I thought it wasn't going to have any payoff, but I was wrong - I love them!  The pink color has almost a duochrome finish to it, and the taupe is a perfect cool-toned, clear taupe.  Gorgeous!  I also got one of the new YSL Pure Chromatics quads to try - in #19, which has a champagne color, a rose tone, a deep taupe, and a cool sort of plummy brown.  The colors are beautiful, but I want to wear them (they can be used wet or dry).  The interesting thing is that to apply wet, they suggest using the 'flexible' applicator that comes with the palette - it's sort of a rubbery 2-ended applicator.  Weird.  Don't know that I'll use it often, but I'm going to see how it does.  The shades swatch quite nicely.

  	I'm off to go buy new tires.  Grrr......I hate having to buy tires.  My car eats them.  But I got a flat yesterday (I was planning to replace them in the next couple of weeks), so I guess it's time.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 7, 2011)

^^ I've looked at the shiseido trios too, but never bought any. The YSL chromatic quads look pretty! The colours look very pigmented when use wet. The applicator looks interesting in the pics online. Enjoy your new makekup!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 7, 2011)

Cheryl, that is so strange that you mentioned having to buy tires.  I just had a coffee break with a few of my co-workers, and we discussed tires and how expensive they are.  My tires also wore out really quickly, and the technician at the tire shop explained that the tires that came with the car have really soft rubber, which wears down really quickly, especially in the heat.  I guess it makes for a smoother ride, but he suggested we get a different type, that is a little bit harder, so a bit noisier on the highway.  I have an SUV, so the tires are really expensive but we were able to get them warrantied on a pro-rated basis.  DH brought the car home from the shop and told me that my car finally looked like a truck, lol!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm ignoring the posts about the Shiseido trio's, I bet they're lovely!  Cheryl, the shades you mentioned will definitely look amazing on you.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 7, 2011)

I love SUVs, I imagine myself looking cool driving one, because it is higher than other cars. I don't have a car, I didn't know tires are expensive. What you said about the soft tires that come with the car sounds familiar, I think I've heard of it. One of the tricks to sell a car...


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 7, 2011)

Cheryl -- your avatar makes me giggle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	You've got me interested in the Shiseido eye shadows.  I wish we had a counter here, but I have to order so many brands online and don't get a chance to see them in person.  That is why I live by all of your recs!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 7, 2011)

So true! I was thinking the exact same think - I need that LM Hibiscus shade in a long wear ls. Its just too pretty. Maybe LM will make a long lasting lipstick with the same color since it was so popular. Here's hoping.


----------



## Shypo (Jun 7, 2011)

Nora, Michelle, I love the Shiseido trios.  I've used Shiseido for many years, in fact I used one of their old-style trios for my wedding makeup.  I have 3 of the current trios, and they're beautiful.  The shadows are silky smooth, blendable and have good staying power.  Not to enable or anything.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I had actually seen Pink Sands in a magazine before the new trios came out (the perm ones) and couldn't figure out why PS wasn't one of them - I thought I had just been mistaken about what I saw.  Then lo and behold, there it was on Nordie's site as part of the summer collection.  I should have known - the mags are notorious for using/showing collections that are seasons away.......

  	If I had to recommend one or two, Pink Sands would be one, and BR307 Strata (browns) would be the other one, but it's quite warm-toned.  But you really can't go wrong with any of them!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 7, 2011)

Nope, no enabling on this thread, lol!

  	Elegant, we need to write LM!  I suppose a lip liner in a natural lip colour underneath of HB would make it last longer, but that's just too much effort for an effortless product!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 7, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> I love SUVs, I imagine myself looking cool driving one, because it is higher than other cars. I don't have a car, I didn't know tires are expensive. What you said about the soft tires that come with the car sounds familiar, I think I've heard of it. One of the tricks to sell a car...


	I used to hate SUV's and swore I would never buy one!  They're not exactly the most environmentally friendly vehicles and when I drove a car, I would get so annoyed at my obstructed view when there were so many in front and around me!  However... after I had kids, my opinion changed.  So many people here own them, so I figured if you can't beat 'em, join 'em!  Mine is a mid-size, handles like a car, has a great safety rating, is rather spacious inside and I must admit, the cargo space has been helpful on our trips.  I still curse it everytime I have to fill up though!  I'm not sure I look all that cool in it though, I'm so tiny in it, I look kinda funny!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, MissQQ - no photos of YSL today - Sephora sent me the wrong item 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seriously, I have had lost orders, missing items, late, wrong orders over & over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	They reshipped with some nice freebies so maybe I'll have it Friday but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Shypo (Jun 7, 2011)

Have any of you girls ever tried Naked Cosmetics?  I think Shadowy Lady might have some.....I'm thinking of venturing into the line as they have some gorgeous colors, but the shipping costs are INSANE!  I don't think they have free shipping codes, but I haven't researched it to any great extent.  I was all ready to purchase a few items and then I saw the shipping and said, uh, I don't THINK so.

  	Anyway, just wanting to take a pulse to see if anyone has used them and has an opinion......

  	Thanks!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 8, 2011)

^^ Haven't try Naked before, it is not available here. Too bad about the high shipping cost. Where is the brand from?

  	elegant - I look forward to your review and pics. Good thing they are reshipping with free gifts, they better be something nice and useful.

  	Nora - Yeah SUVs obstruct the view of others. Good that you join them! Yeah the inside is spacious, which is always a good thing.


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 8, 2011)

Nora -- I can relate.  Being so short, I need a boost so I can see over all of the other big cars!  We got a Pacifica a few years ago -- which I think is somewhere in between.

  	Elegant -- can't wait to hear about your YSL goodies.  How lame they sent the wrong stuff.  That always makes me crazy.  But yay for freebies!

  	Cheryl -- I haven't tried NAKED cosmetics yet.  I am never a fan of expensive shipping, either.  I try to avoid shipping at all costs!  
  	Have any of you tried Julie Hewett lipsticks?  I keep hearing about her lippies . . . 

  	MissQQ -- you are lucky you don't have to deal with a car and the price of gas right now   Ugggh, how expensive is it going to get??  It costs me around 70 USD to fill my car -- blah!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 8, 2011)

^^ I saw the pic of a Pacifica - looks gorgeous. Yeah gas is expensive, is it going up some more? It's very expensive to own a car here, we have to bid for a certificate of entitlement, whose price depends on the type of vehicle. For a car it costs more than US$40000! With that piece of paper, we then can buy a car and drive it. So it's not possible for me a get a car anytime soon. But not having a car does save me money, just that I have to squeeze, get pushed and trampled on in the public transport. I guess we can't win on all fronts. I'm upset that Chanel has increased the prices too, sometime this February or March. The price of the l/s and glosses remain, but quads, blushes and nail polishes increase.


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 8, 2011)

^^ yes, unfortunately gas is supposed to continue to increase.  And our home values continue to decrease.  Not good!  The public transport thing must get kinda hard.  When we visited NYC, I was amazed at how well the public transport ran -- but yeah, the pushing and squeezing in with strangers isn't always so fun.  I can't believe how much it costs to get a car where you are!!
  	That is a bummer that Chanel raised its prices again :/


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah I know it's hard everywhere right now. Same with our home values.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 8, 2011)

Bloody hell, everyone's raising their prices!!!  When I got the receipt for the Surf Baby haul my brother picked up for me, I was shocked at the price of l/s and e/s.  They were $18 and $18.50, I think.  And to think that my first MAC lipstick was $11. 

  	The price of gas is really impacting my budget.  I think the prices here are a bit more than the U.S., because of all the taxes that we pay.  It's about $80 for me to fill up now, on our way home from our trip, we filled up for under $60 south of the border.  That's huge considering I fill up every week.  I have made a huge effort lately to bring lunch from home to counter some of that cost, it all adds up... a lot. 

  	Michelle, loved the comment about a boost to drive!  It's true!  I can adjust the seat of my current car electronically, so I can raise it up enough, lol!  Back in the day, I used to have a fairly thick pillow to raise me up, especially with my dad's car that had a bench seat in it!!!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 8, 2011)

Can I just scream?  I got my Seychelles pumps today -- they are gorgeous and fit great.  I look closer and there is a brown spot by the toe area.  Really noticeable.  And of course, the company is out of stock.   Grrrrr.  I did head over to Nordies online and ordered some (and they are down to like $44) -- however, as soon as I placed my order, I went back and it said they were out of stock.  I am hoping I got the last pair.  It ticks me off when they don't update their inventory on the site and find out they were really sold out.  I'm crossing my fingers that I really get them!!

  	My husband thinks I am a nut that I can get so worked up over clothes, shoes, and makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Nora -- I haven't even checked out Surf Baby yet.  So bizarre for me.  I usually love their summer collections.  What did you end up getting?  They were sold out of everything I was interested in online -- bummer.  I think my local MAC counter has sold out of a lot too.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 8, 2011)

stv578 said:


> My husband thinks I am a nut that I can get so worked up over clothes, shoes, and makeup


	REALLY!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I babble on about that stuff so much I don't think he is really listening most of the time. He has had to listen to my constant rambling on of the Chanel Byzance red lipstick & blush every since I saw it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He did put the picture of it up on my desktop 

  	Ok, that really sucks about the shoes. boo


----------



## Almus (Jun 8, 2011)

stv578 said:


> The price of gas is really impacting my budget.  I think the prices here are a bit more than the U.S., because of all the taxes that we pay.  It's about $80 for me to fill up now, on our way home from our trip, we filled up for under $60 south of the border.  That's huge considering I fill up every week.  I have made a huge effort lately to bring lunch from home to counter some of that cost, it all adds up... a lot.


 
  	Oh please, don't remind me about gas! I am so pissed at its price! In Spain is insanely expensive. I have just done the conversion euro to dolar and at the moment it is about 2 $ / litre. My car's deposit can hold 55 l, so that makes around 110$ for filling it up


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jun 8, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Jenn, congratulations on all of your life's blessings!!!  Your ring is beautiful!  I am so happy for you, and glad you got to stop by to tell us the news!!  I wish you every happiness!!


  	Thanks so much Shypo! 


  	And now, off to do more work.... *sighs* at least only 3 days left of school for me for a little while!  At least as the student, lol


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 8, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> REALLY!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	How cute of him to put it as your desktop  LOL  You gotta get your daily fix!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 8, 2011)

I made him look at those picture often enough - "look how gorgeous those colors are, I have to have them" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hey, I always thought that Seychelles had such cute shoes.


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 8, 2011)

Elegant -- I am in love with Seychelles.  Hopefully those Pot of Gold pumps make it to me!  But I did get these also:

  	http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/seychelles-harlow-espadrille-sandal/3134825?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=1663  (I got these in brown and black today)

  	My husband is going to just love that I got more shoes . . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   But they were such a fabulous price!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 8, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Elegant -- I am in love with Seychelles.  Hopefully those Pot of Gold pumps make it to me!  But I did get these also:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/seychelles-harlow-espadrille-sandal/3134825?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=1663  (I got these in brown and black today)
> 
> ...



 	Michelle - those are adorable shoes!!!! And, that is a really great price. I'm so into the wedgies these days too.

  	Yeah, but wait until he sees how cute you look wearing them


----------



## User38 (Jun 8, 2011)

to the Ratonas..

  	feels like forever since I posted anything and am glad that you all are still at it !

  	not in too much of a mood for yakking now but I came online in the hopes that mu and such will help me get out of the emotional ditch right now.

  	oh, one thing.. did anyone see a RCs called "Unique" ?  I had not seen it either online or in person and Ramon brought me one from S.A. when he was up last month.. it's like Bonheur but darker and more full bodied.. like wine. lol.  It is a beautiful colour has anyone else tried it?

  	I am also using different colour stains under the RCs -- pink under Romance, Coral under Sari/Monte Carlo, and Red under the red shades.. and magenta under Bonheur.. the colours are amazing and also give more variety as well as staying power/

  	hope everyone is well and enjoying the beauty of life.

  	oh, and don't fret about gas prices and the economy.. it will get worse before it gets better.  It might take another 4 years before we get out of the recessionary period cause housing prices and demand have to rebound before they do and consumer confidence has to increase (it's being held back by the fear of losing jobs, rising costs, etc)

  	Jen! I just saw your news!! Congrats darlin and best of luck and love to you and Jerome! Beautifully gorgeous and tasteful ring!!

  	Mitchelle -- how lovely your sandals!  And you are a scrapper when it comes to prices ! enjoy!  I bought espadrilles too -- but no heels and in denim a few months ago. really comfy.

  	C!  thank you for all !!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks ladies -- I love the look of tall wedges!  Your espadrilles sound adorable HG.  And your new lippie.  I love all things summery.

  	However, did I fail to mention that last week I was wearing 4" wedges and I slipped in Target?  I fell right onto my knees (have bruises now) with a thud (I was holding a purse and a shopping basket that went flying).  Oh the humiliation!  That has never happened to me before  LOL  I can imagine that the peeps watching the security camera got a good chuckle . . .


----------



## Shypo (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh no Michelle!  I hope you are ok!  We'll call you Grace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

  	Elegant, I giggled at your comment that you are into wedgies........were you referring to that thong feeling?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    I couldn't resist........


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 8, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Oh no Michelle!  I hope you are ok!  We'll call you Grace
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I actually snickered to myself when I typed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	In real life - I hate wedgies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_there_!

  	I had so many comments I wanted to make on your 'briefs'....especially relating to the current news


----------



## stv578 (Jun 8, 2011)

Elegant, your husband is the sweetest!  He may very well be one of the few men that understands you/us and our make-up habit, erm... addiction! 

  	Almus, that is some expensive gas!  And Miss QQ, am I understanding your correctly that someone has to pay $40000 just to be able to purchase a car?  Ouch!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 8, 2011)

stv578 said:


> Elegant, your husband is the sweetest!  He may very well be one of the few men that understands you/us and our make-up habit, erm... addiction!
> 
> Almus, that is some expensive gas!  And Miss QQ, am I understanding your correctly that someone has to pay $40000 just to be able to purchase a car?  Ouch!




 well honestly - he really IS the understanding & nice in real life. I'm so blessed!

  	Hey, I am still contemplating that SB teal liner - what do you think of it on???

  	hugs!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 8, 2011)

Cheryl -- it was rainy and there was water on the floor in Target -- I should have filed out a slip and fall and gotten a few bucks out of it!  LOL  But I just wanted to get out of the store after that!  Super Graceful!!

  	Elegant -- what girl doesn't like a good wedgie . . . on her foot, that is.  tee hee   You do have a very sweet husband.  My hubs knows if I'm happy, everyone else will be happy 

  	Nora -- now I feel like I have missed out.  Must make it over to MAC sometime this week!


----------



## Shypo (Jun 9, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> I actually snickered to myself when I typed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Too funny!!!  I've been waiting for those comments!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Particularly, as you point out, with everything going on with Mr. Weener....I mean Weiner.......


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 9, 2011)

And I guess from his "enjoying life" pic.....he IS a weiner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	What a dummy dumb dummy as I say - doh! Men should really stop thinking that there brain resides *THERE!*


----------



## Shypo (Jun 9, 2011)

He is a dummy dumb dummy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  More men behaving badly - wonder who will be next?  I wonder if the bookies in Vegas run book on who will be the next one to get caught?  Probably some serious dough in that if so.......

  	It's going to be hell hot here today - ugh.  The weekend is supposed to be nice, though - thank goodness.  Really crazy weather we've been having - especially with the flux in temps - just give me 75-80 every day and I'll be happy.

  	Happy Thursday everyone!!  It's almost Friday!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 9, 2011)

^^ Yup! Great that Friday is finally almost here. 

  	Mac also increased their prices? So probably all the cosmetics brands are raising the prices. 



stv578 said:


> Elegant, your husband is the sweetest!  He may very well be one of the few men that understands you/us and our make-up habit, erm... addiction!
> 
> Almus, that is some expensive gas!  And Miss QQ, am I understanding your correctly that someone has to pay $40000 just to be able to purchase a car?  Ouch!


	Yes, Nora. It's insane, right.


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 9, 2011)

^^ I know, they are so high!  Hopefully I don't take another tumble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  When I told my husband about my fall, he was seriously cracking up and said "I wish I could have seen your face when you went down".   LOL   I need the extra height when I wear long maxi dresses, which I love for summer


----------



## Shypo (Jun 9, 2011)

Michelle, those shoes you ordered are so cute!!  It's too bad your others arrived damaged - what a bummer.  I hate when stuff like that happens!

  	I'm glad you're ok - wet floors are so dangerous!  I slipped at Walgreens on some detergent that spilled and they didn't clean up properly - I didn't fall, but twisted my back.  I filed a claim, but still have not been to the doctor - can't seem to find the time and coordination with the doctor's hours.  It's insane how long you have to wait for an appt with specialists!!

  	Elegant, did your new Sephora order arrive?  What were the freebies they gave you?


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 9, 2011)

Yikes, Cheryl.  How horrible that you hurt your back.  I know what you mean about getting into the doctor -- why is it so hard??

  	I sent a bunch of stuff off to be altered today -- I can't wait to break into my new summer stuff.  I have been a busy little bee scoping out all of the good deals.  My husband asked me last night if he needed to stage an intervention for me  (If he does, you are all invited!!  haha)  I told him I'm just biding my time with clothes until the Chanel Fall collection comes out . . .


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 9, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Elegant, did your new Sephora order arrive?  What were the freebies they gave you?



 	No, pfft...maybe friday or monday now. They sent that really nice Guerlain lipstick in I think a new color -120. Are those the lipsticks you got? Stila es in Kitten,  Philosophy cleansing cloths & a Cartier perfume. All I care about is the ls  The mistake product they sent me was some 120.00 value skin care set. I wasn't familiar with the name.

  	Yeah, I am SOOO hating this heat - can't take it.

  	Thats awful that you hurt yourself!!!! I've slipped due to store negligence & the fact that sometimes I forget how to walk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Wedgies are the easiest heels to walk in.


----------



## Shypo (Jun 9, 2011)

^^  Nice!  If it's the Rouge Automatiques, yes, those are the new ones and ones that I have.  They're quite nice!  I have 4 of them now. 

  	I always forget how to walk - my husband always says that I need to live in a bubble like Bubble Boy.  I'm such a klutz.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 9, 2011)

Geesh, I hope your bruises go away quickly Michelle and your back feels better soon Cheryl. I can relate to both & have managed to twist my ankle (and break a bottle of red wine all over the garage floor) in the past by falling off a sandal that wasn't even more than an inch high...and that was without a wet floor or any obstacles!  Needless to say I stay away from high heels altogether. I'm too tall and my feet are too big anyway...


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 9, 2011)

C - Yes, I just checked the ship notice & it is the RA! I'm excited to try them - not like I need to collect ls from another line.

  	Winthrop - ouch on the twisted ankle! Did the wine stain the garage floor?

  	Even when I wear those little kitten heels - I get them caught in the cement cracks! I always feel like I dork when I do that, then I get bummed because it can tear up your heel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	My other really bad thing that I do (sometimes it makes hubby laugh - sometimes) I drop & run into things when I'm shopping!!! One time Dillards had this metal frame with a poster in it sitting right in the middle of the walkway, & stupid me - some bauble caught my eye & I ended up running right into it & knocked it over. Can we say LOUD crashing noise or what 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 That embarrassment didn't cure me.

  	I am Soooo late on my deadline..gotta run. I spent most of the morning getting my hair done, you know, first things first


----------



## katred (Jun 9, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> No, pfft...maybe friday or monday now. They sent that really nice Guerlain lipstick in I think a new color -120. Are those the lipsticks you got? Stila es in Kitten,  Philosophy cleansing cloths & a Cartier perfume. All I care about is the ls  The mistake product they sent me was some 120.00 value skin care set. I wasn't familiar with the name.
> 
> Yeah, I am SOOO hating this heat - can't take it.
> 
> ...


	I'm supposed to be getting "Kitten" as a freebie with my incoming Sephora order. Good luck figuring out when that'll get here, since there are random post office strikes throughout the country... I'm curious to try a Stila shadow, since the brand hasn't really been available here in Montreal. I finally saw my first counter display by them a couple of weeks back and got one of their new liquid eye liners.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 9, 2011)

katred said:


> I'm supposed to be getting "Kitten" as a freebie with my incoming Sephora order. Good luck figuring out when that'll get here, since there are random post office strikes throughout the country... I'm curious to try a Stila shadow, since the brand hasn't really been available here in Montreal. I finally saw my first counter display by them a couple of weeks back and got one of their new liquid eye liners.


  	I already have the large size Kitten - its pretty. Maybe not terribly unique, but pretty. My DIL will get the Kitten sample with a bunch of samples & doubles that I have. So what do you think of the liquid eye liner?

  	Wow, you guys are having PO strikes!? Yeah, that is never ever good.


----------



## User38 (Jun 9, 2011)

are you guys referring to Kitten ES?.. it is pretty and works all over the face too.

  	Michelle.. ouch and glad you were able to slip and not hurt yourself.. if I did that I would wind up in hospital for a few days cause of my poor back.
  	bet the video guys got an eyefull... lol.

  	thank God for Spanx!


----------



## katred (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll be curious to try out Kitten e/s more for the formula than anything. 

  	I like the liner a lot- I got Curacao, the sparkling royal blue one. At first, I found the formula a little thin- it showed up, but it wasn't as intent as I wanted. Luckily, the applicator is super-easy to work with, so doing a second pass was pretty easy. 

  	Here's a piccie:


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 9, 2011)

You are so beautiful! I just love the contrast of your hair with your pale skin. Those liner and lipstick shades are so perfect for you!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 9, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> You are so beautiful! I just love the contrast of your hair with your pale skin. Those liner and lipstick shades are so perfect for you!



 	I agree with all that ^ So, what are you wearing on your lips???? Its BEAUTIFUL! on you


----------



## Shypo (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## mtrimier (Jun 9, 2011)

(i can has entry into this ratona club? maybe?)


----------



## Shypo (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi mtrimier!  Of course you can!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We're just a bunch of Chanel fanatics that have a tendency to wander off-topic all the time.......feel free to jump in and join the fun/madness/enablement......and whatever else comes along!  The more the merrier!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 9, 2011)

Very pretty Katred!  And I love the rosey pink lippie!  Gorgeous


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 10, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Yikes, Cheryl.  How horrible that you hurt your back.  I know what you mean about getting into the doctor -- why is it so hard??
> 
> I sent a bunch of stuff off to be altered today -- I can't wait to break into my new summer stuff.  I have been a busy little bee scoping out all of the good deals.  My husband asked me last night if he needed to *stage an intervention *for me  (If he does, you are all invited!!  haha)  I told him I'm just biding my time with clothes until the Chanel Fall collection comes out . . .


 
	What is it with these men that think we need an intervention? My hubby swears I have a serious problem  Oh and those shoes are super cute and what deal. The Nordies site, especially the shoes is a dangerous place for me to be. Somehow many pairs find their way to my home from there.

  	Katred you look gorgeous as always. I love that liner on you.

  	Elegant-of course you have to get your hair done. One must always keep her priorities in order. And speaking of hair I had a dr appt a Wednesday for a checkup and I got a great stylist referral while there. I hate going to the dr but I was talking to the physician's assistant who had a great layered cut with some volume. Her hair was a few inches below shoulder length like mine. I've been shopping around for a while now since my regular guy hurt his back and left the salon. I've found a few great colorist but have had trouble finding someone who can deal with my thick straight hair so it doesn't just flop flat on my head.


----------



## Shypo (Jun 10, 2011)

^^  Finding a stylist is always so difficult - many of us here have had our issues with them - and I myself am still looking for Mr. or Ms. 'Right'.  The guy I go to is great as a colorist, but as a stylist, not so much.  But I compromise, and most of the time it's fine.  Congrats on hopefully finding someone new!

  	And yeah, my husband thinks I have issues too - I'm a makeup/clothes/jewelry 'hoarder', I have been this way since I was about 12, at least as far as makeup is concerned, so I don't think I'm going to change anytime soon.  Sometimes I need to moderate, and do, but yes, I am an addict.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 10, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> What is it with these men that think we need an intervention? My hubby swears I have a serious problem  Oh and those shoes are super cute and what deal. *The Nordies site, especially the shoes is a dangerous place for me to be. *Somehow many pairs find their way to my home from there.
> 
> Elegant-of course you have to get your hair done. One must always keep her priorities in order. And speaking of hair I had a dr appt a Wednesday for a checkup and I got a great stylist referral while there. I hate going to the dr but I was talking to the physician's assistant who had a great layered cut with some volume. Her hair was a few inches below shoulder length like mine. I've been shopping around for a while now since my regular guy hurt his back and left the salon. I've found a few great colorist but have had trouble finding someone who can deal with my thick straight hair so it doesn't just flop flat on my head.








  me too!

  	I LOVE my stylist. She's done my hair for about 30 years now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, it is a priority for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think the layered cut like you described sounds perfect for thick hair - it will give it some movement & tame the volume a bit.

  	Of course we have issues - and mostly all the same ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but oh do we enjoy it all


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 10, 2011)

katred - gorgeous! I want to know the lippie you are wearing too.

  	cheryl - hope your back is all right now.

  	winthrop - I'm tall, for an asian girl, so I don't wear heels often and they hurt my feet and back. Your fall sounds painful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	elegant - I don't have Kitten but I've swatched it before at the counter. I thought it is pretty but not really that special - surely I have a dupe in my stash. Your hair is gorgeous! All the effort is worth it!

  	I had a long and busy day and I'm getting a sore throat and a cold. Good thing it is the weekend tomorrow, hopefully I can get some rest. I want to share this post, which says that wearing a warm or cool blush, depending on our eye colour, can make our eyes pop. Interesting, although we always wear whatever we want. 
  	http://beautyeditor.ca/2011/06/09/well-this-is-certainly-exciting-apparently-the-new-thing-is-to-wear-warm-and-cool-tones-of-makeup-together-all-at-once-are-you-down/#more-16972


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 10, 2011)

Elegant -- I have major hair envy of your lovely locks!  That is awesome that you've been going to the same stylist for 30 years.

  	MissQQ -- that was a fun article.  I might have to switch it up.  Although I did love the "cool" version of Heather Graham.  That lipstick looks similar to Joyeuse.  Love that icy shadow with it


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 10, 2011)

MissQQ - thanks, I really enjoyed seeing & reading that!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 10, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Elegant -- I have major hair envy of your lovely locks!  That is awesome that you've been going to the same stylist for 30 years.
> 
> MissQQ -- that was a fun article.  I might have to switch it up.  Although I did love the "cool" version of Heather Graham.  That lipstick looks similar to Joyeuse.  Love that icy shadow with it







  	It's now down to almost the middle of my back! Kind of a hard thing to pull off at "my age"  I had a Sephora lady stop me to ask what I use on my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've only used Alterna on it for years - its great hair care. I think that has helped it grow & stay conditioned.
  	My hairdresser - is INSANE! seriously. And, the older she gets the worse she gets. She is an awesome colorist & her cuts are always perfect - but she never ever shuts up - like in hyper mode & says really crazy stuff. But I'll put up with it as long as she keeps my hair nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but there I days when I want her to just put a sock in it 

  	I loved all the pink in those pics too.


----------



## katred (Jun 10, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> I agree with all that ^ So, what are you wearing on your lips???? Its BEAUTIFUL! on you


	The one, the only... Antigone. I have to stop myself from reaching for it every day. That and NARS' Mayflower are my lipsticks for this summer. I think the others are feeling left out...


----------



## katred (Jun 10, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> It's now down to almost the middle of my back! Kind of a hard thing to pull off at "my age"  I had a Sephora lady stop me to ask what I use on my hair
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Alterna should be giving you money for that endorsement. I actually ordered a trial package of theirs from Sephora to try out, but now that I know that it's what you've been using, I'M SOLD.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 10, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> It's now down to almost the middle of my back! Kind of a hard thing to pull off at "my age"  I had a Sephora lady stop me to ask what I use on my hair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	i think your hair is amazing!! and cut the 'at your age' crap!!  it's so good to find a great hair dresser - even if she is hyper active! me and my hairdresser are terrible when together - we both talk a mile a minute and have rather naughty conversations! she always books me in early before other customers come in! lol!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 10, 2011)

Nordstrom just cancelled that one pair of shoes from my order (the Seychelles pot of gold pumps).  Grrrr.  They didn't try to make it up with a certain percentage off my next order of anything.  I called to see if they could put me on a waiting list to see if they would be back in stock.  Nope.  So much for their stellar customer service.  I guess I should be happy with the pairs I ordered from them for a great price, but I wanted those shoes, dang it!!  


  	Elegant -- You're so lucky to be blessed in the hair department!  Your long hair looks amazing!  I'm afraid there is no stylist in the world than can make my hair look fab.  It is fine and blah -- I have to settle with it looking "okay"  LOL


----------



## Anneri (Jun 10, 2011)

katred said:


> Alterna should be giving you money for that endorsement. I actually ordered a trial package of theirs from Sephora to try out, but now that I know that it's what you've been using, I'M SOLD.


 





  	If that stuff would be available over here, I'd get it too!

  	Funny - all this talk about hairdressers, and I had an appointment today. I always go to the hairdresser I went to when I was still living at my parents' place (quite a few years ago!), so whenever I visit them, I go and get a cut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	He's a dear, knows what I want and has a gay trainee who looks like the young David Bowie who likes to chat with me about makeup!


----------



## Shypo (Jun 10, 2011)

Changing tracks just a bit.....Lou, I've been watching your vids, and 1) you have beautiful hair! and 2) you are so funny!  You have this self-depracating manner that is so charming - you've done a great job on the videos - I could never do that.  I talk to myself like I'm doing a video, but I'd be such a spas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Keep up the good work!  I giggled when I read your post about 'naughty' conversations.  I just love that word - especially when it's spoken with a British accent!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Kate, Antigone is the bomb on you!  I'm so happy I got that one!

  	Anneri, sounds like you had a good afternoon!  Just in time for your concert!  I hope you don't get rained out.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 10, 2011)

Katred - No way - Antigone doesn't look like that on me! Its your color girl - gorgeous! Yep, I hope you love your Alterna sample. Their products are just full of great healthy ingredients that make the hair healthy & shiny. Thanks!

  	Lou - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my hairdresser does the naughty talk too - especially when there is a man in there with us which does get really funny. I wish she talked makeup or anything other than crazy talk. Thanks for the compliment 

  	Michelle you are absolutely adorable! Your hair is perfect for you & you are a beautiful woman inside & out!!! Ok, that just really sucks about the shoes - can they do a find at another Nordies store for you & send them to you???

  	Anneri - glad to see you here! You guys can't get Alterna? For a global economy, I just don't get that. Its great to have anyone to talk makeup with.

  	C - yeah, I could never do a video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would make mistakes & then the video would mostly be me cracking up & not being able to talk or finish a thought.


----------



## User38 (Jun 10, 2011)

Michelle so sorry about your shoes !  it sucketh to get that cancellation letter..lol.

  	but look on the bright side, there will be new ones out real soon..and maybe you can still find these elsewhere.. did you look on Zappos.com .. I love love that site!

  	katred .. Antigone is my best one too.. lol.  I wish it looked on me like it does on you, but then you are gorgeous.  My second best would be Unique -- which is like Antigone but more winey looking-- like Rrrramon says, when I drink from the bottle.. lol....my new yumm colour.

  	C!.. lol.. I know what you mean, public speaking is dicey -- I still have to make time on the weekend to watch our star in the making, ms. Lou!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 10, 2011)

HG -- I know, that cancellation letter makes me crazy!  I did look on Zappos and ordered them -- but they were $90 as opposed to $44 on Nordstrom.  I just knew I would be ticked if I didn't get them and they always sell out in a second.  So, I will have my cute retro pumps after all   And you are right -- they are always coming out with new styles for us to drool over . . . 

  	Elegant -- you are sweet.  That just made me feel better about my fine hair!  I will just live vicariously through you -- and maybe I should go get some biotin supplements!  Nordies said they couldn't check to see if any other store had them that could send them to me (so strange!!).  I got my fix through Zappos.  Oh well, all of my other clothes/shoes purchases have pretty much been a steal, so I don't feel too bad!


  	And I agree with you ladies about the videos!  Some people just have a talent for it!  Lou does an awesome job!


----------



## Shypo (Jun 10, 2011)

Michelle, I'm glad you got your shoes, and ITA with Elegant - you're beautiful!!

  	Instead of calling Nordie's CS next time, call a Nordie's that's 'near' you (even if it isn't nearby) and ask them to do a DTC - I don't know why CS told you they couldn't.  That's lame.  At least you got a letter - I've been waiting for my Dior Rosy Nude palette for a few days - logged on today to find it canceled because they couldn't fill it.  Geez, thanks for letting me know now that everyone is out of it.  I found it at Bloomies, but free shipping is only for orders over $300 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, so I backordered it from NM (that's how I knew the Chanel fall stuff was there - the quad and the np) - probably will never get it, but I ain't payin' for shipping.

  	HG!!  I'm so loving the sound of Unique!!!  Wish we could get it here!  I have no trips to Europe planned, so I will live vicariously through you!!


----------



## mtrimier (Jun 10, 2011)

i would try Alterna, but i just got a gallon of Wen. damn you QVC! (but thanks for having supersizes of philosophy stuff, lol!) i have too many things to use up.


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 10, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Michelle, I'm glad you got your shoes, and ITA with Elegant - you're beautiful!!
> 
> Instead of calling Nordie's CS next time, call a Nordie's that's 'near' you (even if it isn't nearby) and ask them to do a DTC - I don't know why CS told you they couldn't.  That's lame.  At least you got a letter - I've been waiting for my Dior Rosy Nude palette for a few days - logged on today to find it canceled because they couldn't fill it.  Geez, thanks for letting me know now that everyone is out of it.  I found it at Bloomies, but free shipping is only for orders over $300
> 
> ...


	Aww, thanks Cheryl -- you are too kind.  I'm having one of those "blah" days today.  But you ladies always lift my spirits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	So lame that they didn't even let you know your ordered had been canceled.  I will call a Nordies in a neighboring state next time to see if I can find my item.  Sheesh, Macy's put me on a list and took all of my info and shipped my shoes right when they came back in stock.  We should tell Nordstrom about that technology!  LOL
  	I hope you get your Rosy Nude palette.  I'm with you -- I don't like to pay shipping ever!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 10, 2011)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good that you feel better!

  	katred - Antigone is stunning on you. It's not like this on me too.

  	cheryl - what a long wait for Rosy Nude. Hope they get it to you soon, otherwise the fall collection will be out already.

  	elegant - the free RA you are getting is a pretty nude colour. It is in my list of RAs I want. I want to try Alterna too, but I think my sephora doesn't have it. I'll go check it out again. I use Oscar Blendi's hair serum occasionally, which I picked up last year at sephora.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 10, 2011)

Elegant---I love your hair, screw the age thing. it looks gorgeous. My hair was about bra length and I decided to get almost five inches cut off last time with it getting hot and it grows pretty fast. The stylist does a good cut but the layers just aren't exactly how I want them. The thing is when I find a great stylist I hope I can get my daughter to change also because it'll be a little weird for both of us. I'll have to check out Alterna . My daughter loves Aveda so I use that, Bumble & Bumble and Biolage.


  	HG--I LOVE zappos. I have been ordering shoes and bags from them for years. I love that they expanded. I didn't know however that they carried Butter London n/p, which I love. I had ordered it before from beauty.com/drugstore.com.  I love that there is never shipping with zappos and their customer service is absolutely the best.


----------



## Shypo (Jun 11, 2011)

^^  ITA shadowaddict!  Zappos is a go-to site for me!  I hope you and your daughter are able to settle on a stylist - it IS a little weird, isn't it?  It's like a relationship, and you almost feel as though you have to be 'monogamous' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	mtrimier, I hear you on the Wen - I've used it for about the past 2 years, but I confess I have strayed - it is jus SO expensive, and I can't always go 2-3 days without washing my hair.  I saw that gallon jug on QVC and was also tempted, but I have several of the other bottles I have to use up.  I'm trying to wean myself from QVC - I've done it before, but like an addict, I fall off the wagon every now and again.  I'm going to have to start getting my fixes from my existing stash!!

  	Cold and rainy here in the northeast today - my kids are up in Montreal for the weekend - I hope the weather is better there.

  	Another thing I'm considering doing is attending the Toronto IMATS show in November....I've never been to one of those (missed the NYC and Boston ones, drat!)......or maybe I'll plan to go to Boston next year.  I think that would be a blast!

  	Enjoy your weekend ladies!!


----------



## mtrimier (Jun 11, 2011)

i am forcing myself to only buy the things i use the most from qvc. and not looking at any clothes or shoes there...or kitchen stuff..or random gadgets, hee!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 11, 2011)

Cheryl - The IMATS show looks so fun in the pics and reviews I read. So exciting if you are able to go! 

  	I went to sephora and there wasn't Alterna. I tried on the guerlain terracotta bronzers and decided on 00. Haven't buy it yet because I'm waiting for a promotion. Luckily I didn't buy 01.


----------



## Shypo (Jun 11, 2011)

mtrimier said:


> i am forcing myself to only buy the things i use the most from qvc. and not looking at any clothes or shoes there...or kitchen stuff..or random gadgets, hee!


 
	Let me know how that works for you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just bought 2 Lock and Lock sets.......no will power!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 11, 2011)

^^I have never purchased anything from QVC -- can you believe it?  Sounds like I am missing out!!
  	IMATS would be so fun -- especially with a group of girlfriends.  You'll have to let us know all about it!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi everyone!  This post is actually rom last night, because I wrote it all up, but then couldn't post because there was an issue with my internet connection, so here it... 

  	I've been computerless at work since noon yesterday, so just caught up now (last night)! 

  	Elegant, your hair is seriously gorgeous!  I will have to check out Alterna as I am currently looking for new hair products to try!  Mine is a head of fine wavy hair, but a whole lot of it, so volume is not generally an issue.

  	Michelle, you ended up finding the shoes you wanted, right?!  And I agree with Elegant, you're beautiful, and your hair suits you perfectly!

  	Katred, you are seriously pretty.  Loved that pic of you.

  	So it's been another stupid hectic week for me.  Things at work have not been going well for our office lately, a lot of doom and gloom, so we're just taking things day by day.  I should really be going in to do a little overtime on the weekends, but since I'm unable to use my computer until an IT person comes around to clean it up (got a virus, one of many over the last two weeks), I decided to just try to get the house organized.  If things are not in order at home, I just feel unsettled.  I did go today on my lunch to get my son a bright red quilt from PB kids (he loooves red!) and happened to stop by the Chanel counter to ask about the fall collection.  It's due to come out at the end of August, and the RA matte's are coming out October 1st. 

*AND*... there will be two counters in Toronto that will be carrying the Asia exclusive collection that had the pink JC (Rose Turbo something) and Joyeuse RA!!!!!  That was completely unexpected, I got to play with the testers, and fell in love with the JC and l/s.  The quad was super pretty as well, but I just don't have the money right now, so the blush and l/s will be mine!  (okay, it wasn't in the budget, but I think I may only be getting two items from the fall collection, maybe the quartz polish as well).   It was funny because the SA there was all excited to tell me about this collection! She said that they had put in a special request to get it.  We then had a quick chat and her and the other SA thought I should be working at the Chanel head office!


----------



## Shypo (Jun 11, 2011)

Nora - I'm sorry things are not going well at work - but it sounds like you're coping.  I hope things improve soon!  And I know your son loved his new quilt!!  I love red too - especially for boys.

  	We just heard that the Asia-exclusive collection is going to be at Nordie's for Anniversary, so I'm glad you'll be getting it too!  The JC and Joyeuse are TDF.  I love them both, even though I succombed to ebay.  I should know better!  Oh well, I don't even remember how much I paid - they were worth it.  I'm going to get the Blossom glossimer too if I can.  And Quartz from the Fall collection.

  	Wouldn't that be a hoot to work in the head office?  Then you could straighten them all out!!  Heaven knows they need it!! 

  	Hang in there with the job stuff - hope it gets better soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Michelle - QVC is a trap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - I order Smashbox and Mally from them, and once in awhile Sofft shoes.....and jewelry.....and kitchen stuff......and sheets (they have the BEST sheets!).......and some of the designer clothes (Louis Dell Olio, George Simonton, Isaac Mizrahi).  It's easy to get carried away, and now I've sworn them off for the summer, and potentially the fall......I should swear them off forever!!  Oh well. Another of my issues.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	I will have to wait to see how funds go for the IMATS show - both my kids will be away at school, so maybe hubs and I can take a trip - have to find something for him to do though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And have to pack an extra suitcase!  I'm probably better off waiting until next year when I can easily get to the Boston one (assuming they have it there again) - since that's only a couple of hours away.  I hear some of the members here talking about their IMATS hauls, and I just think it would be a blast to go.  And Michelle, you're right - with a bunch of makeup-lovin' girlfriends.  What's better than that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hope you ladies are having a great Saturday - I've been cleaning while the kids are away.  Blah.  Heading out to Nordie's tonight to see my fave MUA and see if I can get some dish on the Chanel stuff.......


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 11, 2011)

stv578 said:


> Hi everyone!  This post is actually rom last night, because I wrote it all up, but then couldn't post because there was an issue with my internet connection, so here it...
> 
> I've been computerless at work since noon yesterday, so just caught up now (last night)!
> 
> ...


	i'm sorry that you are having a touch time at work sweetie  i know how down that can make a person. here's hoping it gets better soon! at least you got to play with the pretty jc's!! i love them both from pictures i have seen!


----------



## Shypo (Jun 11, 2011)

Lou!!  How did the interview go?  I hope it went well for you and your colleagues!!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 11, 2011)

Nora -- you are sweet, thank you.  My hair really is horribly fine and blah (even my hairdresser feels sorry for me) -- but thank you, you ladies have helped me to feel better about it!! 
  	I hope things get better at work!  What a stress.   I love all things Pottery Barn -- one of my fave stores for sure.  I hope your son loves his quilt.  How fun that you will get the Asia exclusives!  Yay  (oh, and yes, I did finally get those shoes in my size, except not on sale . . . bummer!)

  	Cheryl -- Nordies is getting the Asia exclusive launch for Chanel??  After I spent a gazillion dollars on Ebay for Joyeuse? haha  Do you know if it will be on Nordies online?  I am interested in the peachier RA from that collection and the blush.  I think I want the glossimer, too.  I can't remember what the quad looked like -- did you end up getting it from Ebay, too?  LMK if you hear any more deets on that!
  	QVC sounds dangerous, and I already have shopping issues!  But wow, I'm sure you find some great deals.  Yes, I would definitely bring an extra suitcase for the makeup from IMATS.  So fun.


----------



## Shypo (Jun 11, 2011)

^^  Michelle, yes, I did get the quad from the Asia exclusvie (and Rose Turbillion, which I love) - the quad is very nice for me - a lot of people 'panned' it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I really like it.  It's the European round baked formula.....but I think it's great!  Yes, there's a thread that ultimate_makeup opened in the Chanel forum that has all of the pics and deets!  And yes, I'm sure Nordie's will have it online for anniversary.  If not, let me know and I'd be happy to do a pre-sell for the items and send them to you - I have connections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the support ladies!  The issues at work aren't just affecting me, it's the whole office.  Hopefully we will make it through this rough patch and upper management gets a little more on board to give us the support we need. Or... I win the lottery, doesn't have to be a large amount, just enough so I don't have to work!  (One can dream, right?!) 

  	Didn't get much cleaning done today, boo.  Will try again tomorrow!  Hope everyone's weekend has been well so far.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 11, 2011)

[quote name="Bonitinha" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/1530#post_2128836"]^^I have never purchased anything from QVC -- can you believe it?  Sounds like I am missing out!!
IMATS would be so fun -- especially with a group of girlfriends.  You'll have to let us know all about it!
[/quote]  NO Michelle don't even turn it on!! It's a trap, a black hole that just sucks you in and steals more of your $$$$$$  seriously. I do buy Mally & Smashbox from QVC  Thank you ALL so much for you really kind & sweet comments! XOX Sorry....still working on my deadline  Nora dear, I hope the work issues work themselves out.   Everyone needs the beloved Joyeuse! I cannot wait to get that collects blush & the peach lippie


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 11, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> Everyone needs the beloved Joyeuse! I cannot wait to get that collects blush & the peach lippie


	Hope you met your deadline!!  Good luck with everything.  OK, I won't turn on QVC . . . unless you ladies tell me about something really good.  Now I can't stop thinking about the Asia collex at Nordies . . . do you remember what the peachy lippie was called??


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 11, 2011)

I've never ordered from QVC either. But from what you guys are saying I think i need to stay far far away, seems very dangerous for me.

  	Oh I love everything Pottery Barn. Their vases are so pretty. I have several throughout the house. When my daughter was in her early teens we redid her room with PB Teen stuff. Their quilts are great and last forever.


----------



## Shypo (Jun 12, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Hope you met your deadline!!  Good luck with everything.  OK, I won't turn on QVC . . . unless you ladies tell me about something really good.  Now I can't stop thinking about the Asia collex at Nordies . . . do you remember what the peachy lippie was called??


 
	Hi Michelle - the peach lipstick is called Desinvolte - you can see the items here:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/threa...nordstrom-near-you-anniversary-sale-exclusive

  	I wish I had a cleaning lady too!!!


----------



## User38 (Jun 12, 2011)

got back last evening from spending the day with mom and sis.. sis still trying to get better but that cancer is just so powerful and the medications are such potent poisions.. sigh.

  	hope everyone had a lovely weekend.


----------



## mtrimier (Jun 12, 2011)

HSN got me this morning. 

  	I had to get the Génifique today's special. i love that serum.

  	they got me good.


----------



## Almus (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello Ratonas!

  	Today is insanely hot in here. We are heading to meet some friends in a moment, but I'd like to stop by and say hi. I have been reading the fall collection thread lately and, oh lord! Help me, cause my wallet is gonna be so injured!



HerGreyness said:


> got back last evening from spending the day with mom and sis.. sis still trying to get better but that cancer is just so powerful and the medications are such potent poisions.. sigh.


 	My heart is with your sis HG, I hope she will eventually beat the cancer. Stay strong!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 12, 2011)

Nora - hope your company make it through this difficult time. I want to win lottery too! Lets hope all of us win some. 



HerGreyness said:


> got back last evening from spending the day with mom and sis.. sis still trying to get better but that cancer is just so powerful and the medications are such potent poisions.. sigh.
> 
> hope everyone had a lovely weekend.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 12, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> got back last evening from spending the day with mom and sis.. sis still trying to get better but that cancer is just so powerful and the medications are such potent poisions.. sigh.
> 
> hope everyone had a lovely weekend.


  	i really hope that your sister stays strong and positive. i can't imagine what you are all going through but it is important to stay focused and positive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	i hope you are all having a great weekend guys! i have been busy today baking with nick this morning (it's our sunday morning thing!) and then this afternoon i have been doing blog posts and filming videos. with this weather i didn't want to go outside anywhere!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 12, 2011)

^^ The weather is sunny today for me and it is a little too warm. I got to swim though, and the pool wasn't crowded which is good. Have fun baking together! I caught up with all your videos and blog posts except for the disney look. I like them all, great job!


----------



## Shypo (Jun 12, 2011)

HG, you know I'm praying for your family - I hope you had a good visit - I'm sure you lifted her spirits just being there!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	Here's hoping everyone's weather settles down soon - Lou, there's nothing better than spending a rainy day inside baking and doing stuff you want to do!  One of my favorite kinds of days!  I'll look forward to your new vids!

  	Miss QQ - sorry for the enabling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - you should go check the quad out to see if you like it!  I'm glad you got your swim in - it's always better when there aren't a lot of folks around.

  	mtrimier, I know exactly what you mean!  Pace yourself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Almus!!  Hi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm glad you stopped by!  Try to stay cool and enjoy the time with your friends!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 12, 2011)

Cheryl -- thanks for the link and info about the Asia exclusive.  Why I am so giddy that we are getting it here??  Just more things to add to my wishlist!

  	HG -- hope you were able to have some nice family time.  I'm so sorry about your sister.  I hope her health improves and she is able to overcome.  You must be such a strength to her.  

  	Almus -- we are just now getting warm weather here . . . finally.  Have fun with your friends!

  	Lou -- what are you baking today??  I have a huge sweet tooth and love to bake!

  	MissQQ -- let me know if you decide to pick up the quad!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 12, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Cheryl -- thanks for the link and info about the Asia exclusive.  Why I am so giddy that we are getting it here??  Just more things to add to my wishlist!
> 
> HG -- hope you were able to have some nice family time.  I'm so sorry about your sister.  I hope her health improves and she is able to overcome.  You must be such a strength to her.
> 
> ...


  	well we baked chocolate and peanut butter whoopie pies! amazingly they have turned out well (i'm not a good cook at all!!) and taste so good. i do find them quite filling though - i'm the kind of person that can eat a couple of things at a time but one whoopie pie is more than enough for me!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 12, 2011)

^^ Yum!  I have made chocolate whoopie pies with the marshmallow creme filling and they were divine.  Your PB version sounds amazing.  Sadly, I seem to be able to put away a whoopie pie with no problem LOL!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 12, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> ^^ Yum!  I have made chocolate whoopie pies with the marshmallow creme filling and they were divine.  Your PB version sounds amazing.  Sadly, I seem to be able to put away a whoopie pie with no problem LOL!


  	oohh these were very similar then! it just had peanut butter in the mixture and then had the same marshmallow filling  and maybe it is because my whoopie pies are stupidly big? i swear i put barely any mix in the tin but they come out quadrupled in size! lol!


----------



## mrslid (Jun 12, 2011)

Shypo said:


> I just got back from Nordie's - I was a bad girl.  Got a number of items from Surf Baby (yes, Hibiscus among them!), 3 Guerlain lipsticks (2 KissKiss and 1 RA), and did a pre-sell on the Chanel Fall collection - it's coming out June 23rd!  Yay!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Thanks for the review! I'm glad to be hearing more of this about the Armani glosses. I was so excited about getting a bunch when I first seeing other blogs posting on them but more and more the reports of stickiness and lack of pigmentation are creeping out so I think I may not even bother trying one. Those are two things that get a gloss axed right off my list!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 12, 2011)

Christa, I also tried a couple of GA glosses and was seriously underwhelmed by them.

  	HG, sorry to hear that your sister is not well.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 12, 2011)

HG-- My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I know this must be very difficult for you. My brother has been battling the cancer beast this past year. Things are looking up for him now and seems to be doing fairly well.


  	OK guys, stupid question but what the hell is a whoopie pie?


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 13, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> A whoopie pie.


  	The *whoopie pie* (alternatively called a *gob*, *black-and-white*, *bob*, or "*BFO*" for *Big Fat Oreo*) is an American baked good that may be considered either a cookie, pie, or cake. It is made of two round mound-shaped pieces of chocolate cake, or sometimes pumpkin cake, with a sweet, creamy filling or frosting sandwiched between them.[SUP][1][/SUP]

  	taken straight from wiki! they are awesome!


----------



## Shypo (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh my, that is making me very hungry.  One of my all-time favorite, but very rare, treats!  My local market makes them, and has a variation with red velvet cake and a cream cheese filling....the RV version is too rich for me - I wish it had a simple marshmallow-type filling......I have a recipe for a marshmallow buttercream frosting that is divine in these!!  And on top of RV cupcakes!!  YUM!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jun 13, 2011)

HG - Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family! Both of my grandmothers battled breast cancer and are survivors, but I know it is the absolute scariest thing to watch someone you love battling it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ladies, those whoopie pies look amazing. I made Shrek "mudpies" for a presentation that had "slime" filling a few years ago when I was taking my Theatre for Young Audiences course, but it was just a vanilla buttercream dyed with green food colouring  So yummy!!!

  	I've been doing my French AQ, and one of our activities was to share any French Canadian recipes we might know, so I've been wanting to make tarte au sucre, pouding chomeur and les pets de seour - basically all extremely sweet pastry/sugar sauce dishes made with pure maple syrup  Hmmm, maybe I'll make some for the family in Jersey/New York when I'm visiting this week...


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 13, 2011)

All the pies and pastries talk is making me very hungry!


----------



## katred (Jun 13, 2011)

HG- I'm very sorry to hear about your sister. My father had cancer a few years ago (which is now in full remission) and I know that the treatment can be very harsh. It can work, though and I hope that she starts to see some positive results very soon.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 13, 2011)

Lou--thanks, I read that and thought "oh those things"  I had just never heard them called that.


  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 		 			All the pies and pastries talk is making me very hungry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






	I was just thinking the same thing. The yummies are making my mouth water.


----------



## User38 (Jun 13, 2011)

thank you to all who have wished my sister well -- I am hopeful but the numbers don't add up. But then I never studied medicine so I will trust the Doctors who are caring for her.

  	All the sweets and even pics !!  my goodness what I would give for a whole sackful of moon pies -- plain old ugly moon pies and two cartons of peeps.. lol.

  	(I still have some left over from Easter -- the kids around here like them but prefer other sweets.. what is the world coming to?)


----------



## Shypo (Jun 14, 2011)

I love Peeps!!!  I have a couple of Avatars in my files that are Peeps!!

  	I have to relate my INGLOT experience.....just for grins......

  	I'm in NYC unexpectedly, and hit the Broadway store last night.  I was seeking the new matte shadows.  They are divine - wonderful color selection, and the texture and pigmentation are magnificent.  I'm not usually a straight-up matte fan.  Anyway, they were out of 3 of the browns I wanted (the prettiest ones, of course).  I asked if the Chelsea Market store had them, and was told yes.  So then I had to ask if the Chelsea store could send them up tomorrow (today) for me to pick up.  The guy told me that no one was at the Chelsea store because they were all at the cosmetics show in Chicago.  So I said, they close the whole store so people can attend a show? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So I asked AGAIN if the Chelsea store could send the colors up for me to pick up by Wednesday, when I'll be leaving.  Instead of finding out, the guy told me I could order them online.  I said, 'but I am trying to make a 20-palette here, and I don't want to pay shipping charges.  If you have the colors at the other store, I would appreciate someone being able to send them up here for me to pick up Wednesday.  Then he said I could call the store to order, and that they ship free for orders over $150.  I said, erm, 3 shadows does not equal $150 (DUH!!!!!).  I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE IT IF YOU COULD FIND OUT IF THE SHADOWS COULD BE DELIVERED HERE BY WEDNESDAY.  After I picked out 3 more shadows to finish filling my palette, he said that they could get the shadows there by Friday.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  I said, no that won't work AS I'M LEAVING WEDNESDAY.  I finally just gave up.  I'll save the 3 shadows for another visit, but it's just astonishing to me a) that they guy was that obtuse and b) that customer service issues are as prevalent as they are.  The guy was nice, which I appreciated, but was about as sharp as a marble.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	You know how it is when you want something and it's just ever so slightly out of your reach?  I may end up taking a cab down to the Chelsea store later today - assuming they've all returned from their trip (who DOES that?)........calling first to make sure they have them though.  Good thing they don't release new products very often.  I LOVE the products, so I will go a little bit further to get what I want, but yeesh!

  	Rant over.

  	How's everyone's week so far?


----------



## bis (Jun 14, 2011)

^^ I feel with you. What you describe up there is my life for the last eight weeks. Every single day. *doh*   Hope you get to pick up some of your yummy Inglot eyeshadows before you leave NYC. I just wish I would have gotten more back then and they are really hard to get here. Where you just interested in the browns?   Have a great week nonetheless


----------



## katred (Jun 14, 2011)

GAH. Shypo, that's awful. It seems like between that and the horror story of the LV store several pages back that these guys are doing what they can to discourage anyone from buying from them.

  	I was actually in the Inglot store downtown yesterday, drooling over several of their grey/ purple shades. They have specials on the 10 and 20-pan palettes right now, so they're even a better deal than usual... It's very tempting to just say I'll forget about the upcoming Mac and grab myself a nice palette instead. I find that this is wear Mac and I are running into trouble: I either go to Inglot and think "I could get more stuff for the same amount of money" or I go to an HE place and think "I could get better quality for my money". It's like Mac isn't quite pulling out the "wow" factor they once had with hard to duplicate colours or really compelling colour stories (shades that work well together, so that you want to collect all the components).


----------



## Shypo (Jun 14, 2011)

Birgit, Kate - thanks!  Birgit, I got many of the new mattes, but the browns were yummy.  I wish they were easier to get for you - can you order them online?

  	I'm going to cab it down to the Chelsea store and get them this afternoon.  Or I may get brave and ride the subway (which I have never done alone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   - I'm such a 'country mouse'!).......Kate, I agree with you totally!!  MAC is getting less and less of my money - I just can't get over the value for the dollar with INGLOT.  I told my favorite SA (Ann) who is back at the Broadway store about my experience in LV, and she said, oh, with Oscar?  Apparently his reputation preceeds him,  And as it turns out, when he was trying to shush me about what I was reading on the register, he was WRONG, and they did charge me for 5 of the spatulas.  I hadn't checked the receipt....but Ann and I looked at it today when I told her the story.  She gave me 4 more spatulas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, which is fine, since it's a very useful tool, and I appreciated her gesture.  She's great.  She had the Chelsea store hold the brown shadows for me.

  	In my excitement about the mattes last night, I forgot to check on the new 'rainbow' or monochromatic colors (3 colors in a pan) - but they aren't out yet - the website is teasing everyone.  They haven't launched here yet. 

  	I also found out that the owner is so busy opening up new stores around the world that he's not fixing some of the issues they currently have.  It could catch up to him.  At least they didn't up the price on the palettes. 

  	Kate, that is so cool that they have specials on the palettes - they don't here that I'm aware of - I wouldn't be able to resist that.

  	I'm such a sucker.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi everyone! I just came back from my parents' place - I had such a nice weekend!
  	My mother took me to our fave hairdresser, and then we went to a nice mall where are all kinds of outlets of fashion designer and she treated me to a new trouser suit for hopefully upcoming job interviews, some jeans, trousers and shirts from Ralph Lauren - I just love this kind of preppy, maritime stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	It was great - and some really fantastic bargains, so my conscience was not too bad!

  	The festival was quite good, too. It was my first festival, so I was quite overwhelmed at first - all these people! I'm quite petite, and being surrounded by thousands of very tall Dutchies - well! I was quite happy that my bf was there as well, so I wasn't as intimidated as I'd have been if I'd gone there alone!
  	I've a soft spot for the Canadian band Simple Plan since my favourite radio station played songs from their first album a lot a few years ago, and had now the opportunity to see them live on stage, and boy, it was so good!
  	Coldplay was the main act, and well. First it was a bit disappointing, because they just played their songs, didn't interact with the crowd, but then, after Viva la vida, it was just great. Have a look:


  	(I hope it works - otherwise just click here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luY5puEaGEM - and don't be put off by the Dutch speaking radio DJ!)

  	And, most importantly, it didn't rain - I'm sure because of all the good vibes you all sent! If you're a Coldplay fan, I can't recommend their new song 'Every teardrop is a waterfall' highly enough! It's my new favourite!

  	Sorry for the novel, have a good week, everybody!


----------



## anita22 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi ladies,

  	Just wanted to share this with you as I think most of you will appreciate it (being Chanel fans!). My little sis came across this on a blog & sent it to me as she knew I would love it (she was right!)

Makeup Gun

  	Hope you're all well, and nice to see some Inglot love in this thread.

  	Shypo, sorry to hear about your frustrations with the Inglot store. I'm dying to get some more matte Inglot shades but I've no idea if they've released any of the new colours in the UK yet. I will be going into London on Friday so hopefully will get into the store to see if they have them!


----------



## Shypo (Jun 14, 2011)

Anneri!  It sounds like you had the most marvelous time - what a great way to spend a weekend!!

  	Anita, thank you for that link!!  Glad to hear you're an INGLOT lover too - I've posted a bit in the INGLOT thread under Cosmetics Discussion.  All INGLOT stores should have the mattes - the stores here were not even told they were getting them......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They have no idea when they're getting the monochromatics so it's anyone's guess.  Sounds like Chanel!  Some days I wonder how I make it through life without an instruction book......not to bore everyone, but I did manage to make it down to Chelsea on the subway......got to Chelsea Market - there are NO directory signs.  Someone told me that INGLOT was on the 7th floor (no, I didn't check this before I left) - but the 7th floor was an office.  Some guy took pity on me and told me they're on the 5th floor - as I'm getting off the elevator, 2 girls in black are getting on, and the INGLOT store is dark with a sign on the door that says they'll be back in an hour (an hour from when?  I think people do that on purpose).  I asked them if they're the INGLOT girls, and they said yes - fortunately Ann from B'way had called them to tell them I'd be down, so they were expecting me.  Apparently they don't get a lot of customers in that store - it serves as the warehouse for all of the domestic online order fulfillment....which explains why the guy told me they closed the store for the girls to go to the show.  Learn something new every day.  So they took pity on me too, and opened the store (of course, I don't know why both of them had to leave to go to lunch or wherever at the same time - seems like a poor business practice).  So I got my shadows an another liquid blush, and made my way back to the hotel.  When I tried to use the return leg of my round-trip metro card, it said it didn't have enough fare on it.  So the subway attendant took pity on me and let me got through one of the 'special' turnstyles to get on.

  	So I have truly depended on the kindness of strangers today.  And walked myself silly.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hope you're all having a great day!!


----------



## anita22 (Jun 14, 2011)

Shypo, I'm really glad you finally got your shadows - what a mission!! And great to hear the matte shadows should be out here - I've been using Inglot shadows for over a year now but the lack of matte shade choices compared to the shimmer range has always held me back from buying more.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 14, 2011)

Sounds like a real adventure, Shypo!
  	But congrats on getting the shadows! Enjoy them! (After Christine's recent posts about Inglot I'm tempted to look into their stuff, but no, I don't need another addiction, lol!)


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 14, 2011)

Cheryl -- crazy about the Inglot store!  I'm sure you just wanted to shake that guy LOL!  I'm glad you ran into the girls from the other store.  Whew, what an ordeal.  I would love to check out Inglot some day!  I love matte shadows -- I don't think most brands make enough (sometimes I just don't want to be shimmery).  I love the matte2 shadows that MAC has come out with.  Classic about the metro card not having enough fare on it -- glad you mad it back safe and sound!
  	Oh, and what is the price range with Inglot?

  	Anneri -- glad you enjoyed the concert -- how fun!!

  	Anita -- good to see you -- we are a bunch of crazy Chanel fans!!


----------



## Shypo (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Michelle!  INGLOT Freedom Palette shadows sold singly are $7 - if you buy 5 or more, they're $5 each.  They provide the palette - there are different configurations based on what you buy.  The texture is very consistent across shadows, and the pigmentation is phenomenal.  The new mattes are no exception - they're like MAC's Matte2s, but IMO even better.  They have the new matte shadows in a 40-pan palette for $185.  There are 4 shadow colors still missing, which will be launched in October.

  	They have a fully line of everything - sometimes the store can be a bit overwhelming - but it's fun to shop there if you have time to kill.  I have one of the foundations, which I like quite a bit, the liquid blushes, a brush, gel liners, and their version of pigments.  Their polishes are quite popular as they don't have toluene, and the color range is insane, as is their lipstick line.  They can really give MAC a run for their money if they get their act together and become more accessible.  The website is a pain in the po-po, so I don't recommend it, plus they charge $10 or something like that for shipping.


----------



## User38 (Jun 14, 2011)

C!.. you have the wildest adventures.. lol.
  	I would be under arrest for attacking that cretin.

  	Inglot might be a takeover candidate.. major monies/companies are consolidating.


----------



## User38 (Jun 14, 2011)

msqq.. I just had a chance to glance over some prior posts..

  	the oil can be anyone that you choose -- as long as you like the smell which is one reason I love almond or lavender.

  	most health food places carry these.


----------



## Shypo (Jun 14, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> C!.. you have the wildest adventures.. lol.
> I would be under arrest for attacking that cretin.
> 
> Inglot might be a takeover candidate.. major monies/companies are consolidating.


 
	Very interesting.......as Arte Johnson would say............I hope they don't screw up the product........fix the issues, leave the product be!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 14, 2011)

I might have to give up online shopping LOL -- I got 3 pairs of shoes today, none of which fit.  Grrrr  I am always between a 5.5 and 6.  Apparently I am more of a 5.5 (which can be impossible to find).  I have stacks of boxes for returns and I fear I am driving my hubby mad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Oh well, money saved!

  	I just want the Chanel Fall collection to come out already . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Cheryl -- I think I would have a field day in Inglot!  How fun -- I really wish they would open more stores.  Bummer about the $10 shipping charge -- I just refuse to pay shipping LOL


----------



## katred (Jun 14, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> C!.. you have the wildest adventures.. lol.
> I would be under arrest for attacking that cretin.
> 
> Inglot might be a takeover candidate.. major monies/companies are consolidating.



 	I was thinking about that... They have enough products of high enough quality that I think they could be built into a competitor for Mac pretty quickly, particularly since their pricing (when you can work it out) is better. They're definitely in that niche of being a step above drug store but more affordable than high end. I can see them being valuable to a couple of the big cosmetic conglomerates...


----------



## Shypo (Jun 15, 2011)

^^  ITA - they need a marketing engine and could SO give MAC a run for their money!  I'll be interested to see what happens here!  L'oreal maybe?


----------



## katred (Jun 15, 2011)

Shypo said:


> ^^  ITA - they need a marketing engine and could SO give MAC a run for their money!  I'll be interested to see what happens here!  L'oreal maybe?


 
	It's funny, because despite the number of things that L'Oreal owns, this would still have its unique place, so, yes, I'd say it's a possibility. I was also thinking that Shiseido might be interested, since they lack a "gateway brand" to get people to move from drugstore products to their HE lines. (And heaven knows, they have the H-est of HE lines...)


----------



## anita22 (Jun 15, 2011)

katred said:


> I was thinking about that... They have enough products of high enough quality that I think they could be built into a competitor for Mac pretty quickly, particularly since their pricing (when you can work it out) is better. They're definitely in that niche of being a step above drug store but more affordable than high end. I can see them being valuable to a couple of the big cosmetic conglomerates...


  	Not only that but they have a reasonably strong presence in developing markets, which I am sure would be of interest to potential buyers. I do wonder what their strategy is though - I'm no expert but it will have taken them a huge amount of investment to expand into the US which can't look good on the bottom line in the short term to any potential buyers. But if they can crack the US I'm guessing they'll be in a very good position to be bought out  I do know a few years ago they closed a lot of the Australian stores and I heard it was because they expanded so quickly they basically couldn't keep up with themselves - I really hope that doesn't happen again!


----------



## User38 (Jun 15, 2011)

Anita, very well said.. that is exactly what happens when a company is not well funded or administered.. they get ahead of themselves and they start losing sales revenues. In today's market, getting $$ for growth and expansion is very very difficult so a takeover/merger is usually best.

  	that said, I think Inglot would be a good buy out candidate for a number of the biggest players.. and am watching it closely. Whoever buys them out will get a trashing initially in market value, but usually recover later on.  I love the market and especially M&A.

  	oh ot yet again.. I used my BB Cosmic Raspberry for the first time today.. and yowsaaaa I do love it. It is a very strong colour but not at all in your face fuschia so it is easy to carry off during the day... and yes, I wore my cat eye and a bit of Narcisse.. that's all she wrote.


----------



## katred (Jun 15, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> oh ot yet again.. *I used my BB Cosmic Raspberry for the first time today*.. and yowsaaaa I do love it. It is a very strong colour but not at all in your face fuschia so it is easy to carry off during the day... and yes, I wore my cat eye and a bit of Narcisse.. that's all she wrote.



 	I don't even know what BB Cosmic Raspberry is, but I want it... Sounds like a beautiful look, by the way.

  	So it was 36C (I think that's about 97F) and I decided I was sick of my hair... This happens every time I try to grow it out. It starts to get warm and I can't deal. So...





  	Extremely thick, shoulder-length hair all gone.


----------



## Shypo (Jun 15, 2011)

Hmmmm....Cosmic Raspberry, eh?  Where on earth did I miss THAT?  Sounds like a beautiful combo HG!!  I'm packin' some neutral eyes and bright lips for my trip.....and I picked up Orly's Oh Cabana Boy (I think that's the name) polish the other day - someone (I think on the FOTD forum) was wearing it and it's a hottie hot pink color - just had to get it for my pedi!

  	Gorgeous haircut Kate!  I love it!  I do the same thing - get to a point and off it has to come....but I've been wearing mine in its naturally curly state and haven't minded not using a blow dryer in months.....so maybe it will survive the summer......that look is awsome on you!  Tres chic!  And I love the lip color.......I'm still thinking about you in the blond hair!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 15, 2011)

Love the new 'do Katred.  I think the dark hair makes your eyes really pop!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 16, 2011)

Kate i love your new hair! perfect for summer! you are one hot lady!!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 16, 2011)

Kate, I admire you.

  	Me, at 36C? One hot mess with a very bad temper.

  	Love the hair!


----------



## Almus (Jun 16, 2011)

Ohhh beautiful Katred! I am so jealous. Once I cut my hair about the same length as yours now and I looked like a mushroom! But well, we are around 34-35º C here too, so right now my hair is all tied up into a pony tail most of the time.

  	About Cosmic Raspberry, after HG's comments and taking into account that I am in love with the name of the product I believe I shall go to the counter soon ... just to check it out ... not to buy ... you know ...


----------



## Shypo (Jun 16, 2011)

^^LOL Almus!!  I was thinking exactly the same thing!  Although I won't be going to any dept stores for several days - maybe by the time I get around to it the urge will leave. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have my pre-sell list for Nordies Anniversary ready to go - as someone (mac aiken?  Winthrop? natyk?) mentioned before card holders can take stuff home on July 5th......so the Chanel collection will be coming home, hopefully.  I also confess there are several Semi Precious items I decided I have to have.......namely the MSFs.............


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 16, 2011)

^^ I just want to look at the brushes and maybe get 234.

  	katred - you rock the haircut. Short and very stylish! The weather is really hot for you. I had 35 degrees C days and I felt like I was getting a heat stroke. 

  	almus - I look like a mushroom too. I cut my hair last month (lousy haircut) and now I'm an overgrown mushroom. Waiting for it to grow out. I get about the same temperature as you too, although recently there is a lot of rain so it is slightly cooler on those rainy days.


----------



## mrslid (Jun 16, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> got back last evening from spending the day with mom and sis.. sis still trying to get better but that cancer is just so powerful and the medications are such potent poisions.. sigh.
> 
> hope everyone had a lovely weekend.


  	HG I'm so sorry your sister is having to go through this. I'm sure your visit lifted her spirits. You always manage to lift ours. Sending her healthy thoughts.


----------



## mrslid (Jun 16, 2011)

katred said:


> I don't even know what BB Cosmic Raspberry is, but I want it... Sounds like a beautiful look, by the way.
> 
> So it was 36C (I think that's about 97F) and I decided I was sick of my hair... This happens every time I try to grow it out. It starts to get warm and I can't deal. So...
> 
> ...


	That picture is FIERCE!! Love the new look!


----------



## anita22 (Jun 16, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> that said, I think Inglot would be a good buy out candidate for a number of the biggest players.. and am watching it closely. Whoever buys them out will get a trashing initially in market value, but usually recover later on.  I love the market and especially M&A


  	I'm always interested in what's going on behind the scenes with these companies / brands - maybe because I work as a brand manager and can't help but have a bit of professional curiosity..! So I will also be watching what happens with Inglot.. I hope they do well, there's only 1 store in the UK - we need more


----------



## User38 (Jun 16, 2011)

Anita.. I totally relate!  I watch for speculative purposes.. lol

  	katred -- you look totally gorgeous!!  I think that is the best hairlength for you since it makes your eyes the focus of your face.. fabulous!  I love short hair, it is so liberating -- I am thinking of getting a buzz cut for the full summer to let my grey finally come thru and see what that's about.. I could live with a buzz for a few months and no colour regrowth.. ick.

  	C!  I thought you had Cosmic Raspberry .. it is one of my first BB rich colour ls.. and the last one to be put on cause I wanted to wear my pink pantalones and white linen shirt with it.. lol.  It is a marvellous colour and the texture of the rich colours is amazing.  A must have, imo.

  	Almus.. your comments are so cute!  A mushroom.. hell, in my day a mushroom head was err.. well, you know . lol

  	Michelle -- you are gonna need a house just for your hauls.. lol

  	mrslid.. thank you for your well wishes for my sister.. she is in God's hands and I just hope she doesn't have to suffer too much.


----------



## User38 (Jun 16, 2011)

<<< the woman on my Avatar is not the bag lady but a pro model, who is 80!!  AND still working as a model !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	long live us old bags with lots of new tricks


----------



## Shypo (Jun 16, 2011)

LOL!!  HG!!   Your pink pantalones!  I skipped CR in favor of one of the other pinks, but I'm sure I'll circle back.  I too love that formula - and the pigmentation is insane.  That model in your avatar is beautiful!  Good for her!  Though I don't know if I still want to be working when I'm 80, unless it's something I'm loving doing (i.e., something to do with makeup)......and I hear you on the old bags of new tricks.  We could be the OBNT ladies!!  And our signature look is pink pantalones and pink lips!  No 'red hat' societies for us!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I had a blast packing my makeup today for my trip - it's always quite a picnic cuz I can never decide what I want to bring.....and I end up bringing too much.  But I hate to 'miss' something.......it's always a pain to unpack, but I doubt I'll change anytime soon......I seriously need to find a job that utilizes my interest in all things makeup!!

  	I may be offline for a few days while we're at my son's college orientation - but I'll try to check in when I can.  Have a good weekend/week everyone!  Try to stay cool!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Now that 'the Weener' (I mean Weiner) has resigned, I guess I need to change my avatar......hmmmmm......wonder what I can find........


----------



## katred (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks so much for the compliments on the hair, ladies!! Makes me feel good, especially since this is actually something The Great Enabler and I did in our dining room... I literally got so sick of having all the hair on my neck that I figured there was nothing to lose. I figured that the worst thing that could happen was that I'd end up running to my hairdresser friend for help, or that I'd end up just saying "screw it" and going for a pixie cut...

  	Second day in and I'm still loving it, particularly because I don't have to do anything to it...

  	Has anyone else tried the Givenchy Gelee Interdit? I got my first one and, although I wasn't sure about the sheerness (I'm not a sheer gloss person as a rule), I have to say I'm pretty impressed. I love how it makes my lips feel.


----------



## cutemiauw (Jun 17, 2011)

Katred, love the new look! You're so pretty .

  	HG, well wishes for your sister and the family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I got my haircut too last week... just before my birthday. Nothing drastic, just a little bit shorter and some layers in. I like the hairdresser too, it felt great to finally found a good one in the city I live in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Apart from that, nothing much going on here. I've been taking time away from my computer last week trying to get a mini holiday. So now I must catch up on the MU news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 17, 2011)

^^ Love the haircut. You are so pretty!

  	cheryl - have fun at the orientation!

  	katred - I still don't see the new Givenchy lipglosses at my counter. Hope to see them soon, and thanks for sharing your initial thoughts.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 17, 2011)

Astrid, you look so cute in that pic! That haircut suits you!

  	HG, love the avatar!

  	Shypo, the same happens to me everytime I've to pack!

  	I just _had_ to finish my novel last night in bed - I finished it around 2 in the morning, and now I feel like a rollercoater run over me. Ugh. Need some strong tea...

  	I also finished Chandler Burr's The perfect scent yesterday. An excellent book about creating, making and launching a perfume. The author follows Jean-Claude Ellena while he creates En Jardin Sur le Nile for Hermes and Sarah Jessica Parker while she is involved with her scent, Lovely. It's really a fascinating read. I'd love to get my hands on something similar for the cosmetics industry!


----------



## bis (Jun 17, 2011)

^^^ Great to hear you found a new hairdresser you like, Astrid. I love the cut she made, especially at the sides. I wish that would work with my hair.   Love your new look, katred. I like those asymmetrical cuts a lot, but never dare to get one. Do you have naturally wavy hair?   MissQQ, I cannot believe you look like a mushroom, but I hope your hair grows back soon.   I will see my hairdresser today.


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 17, 2011)

Astrid -- you look lovely in your pic!  Love the long layers in your hair.  I know what you mean about finding a good hairdresser -- it is such a relief!

  	Katred -- the GE gave you your haircut?  Wow, it turned out awesome!

  	HG -- wow, the model in your avatar is gorgeous!  Yes, I will need another house for my hauls!  Well, maybe a small apartment since I have to take half of them back due not not fitting.  LOL


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 17, 2011)

cutemiauw said:


> Katred, love the new look! You're so pretty .
> 
> HG, well wishes for your sister and the family
> 
> ...


  	you look lovely! the layers are great!


----------



## cutemiauw (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you MissQQ, Anneri, Birgit, Michelle, Lou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	My hair doesn't usually look that straight but yes I do love the cut! 

  	Anneri, what did you read? I just finished reading Paula McLain's The Paris Wife. I like how she wrote it... and the kind of insight into Ernest Hemingway's life. 

  	Michelle, I feel the same with high heel shoes! I'm especially wary of buying the strapless sandals online. On the bright side, since it's a rarity, I have a great excuse to buy heels that fits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Oh I almost forgot to share this story... Today I realized I'm not just paranoid with drugstore mascaras. I never buy it unless it's sealed (over here, most mascaras aren't sealed at the drugstore). Today I saw someone trying them on just like that, and put it back on the shelf. EWWWWW!!!! And another lady tried on a Maybelline lip stain (the one in a marker form). EWWW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 17, 2011)

^^Umm, yuck with people trying stuff on in stores!  Eeek -- all of our mascarsas are sealed in packages here.  They do have others testers (blush, lipgloss) out at places like Target and I see people using them and putting their fingers in everything . . . gag.
  	You have such perfect skin Astrid -- I can tell you have so much natural beauty.  Lucky!


----------



## cutemiauw (Jun 17, 2011)

^ That's the one reason I justify buying HE mascaras here. So scary to think someone might have already tried it on! I personally don't really get why the mascaras weren't sealed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	Aww you're so sweet! Thank you Michelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. You know, growing up I never thought I was even remotely beautiful at all. I felt like all the guys (which is VERY important when I was a teenager 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) would only after girls with white porcelain skin and long straight hair - the Asian with their beauty stereotype. I'm really happy to have found MAC and beauty forum where I could finally embrace my skin color and (hopefully) came out as a swan from an ugly duckling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 18, 2011)

mascaras sometimes aren't sealed in the uk either which creeps me out! i only buy ones in actual packaging like maybeline ones!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm surprised to know drug store mascaras aren't sealed in Uk and Germany. It is so gross to sell mascara which some inconsiderate person has tried on. Definitely buy the sealed ones only, we don't want to get any eye infection!

  	Thanks bis, I'm waiting for it to grow out and try not to look at my hair when I'm looking in the mirror. How was your haircut? Are you doing a new style or just trimming the ends? Hope you like it! 

  	Today I was at my usual chanel counter, wanting to pick up Fauve because the department store is giving a $10 voucher with every $100 spent. So I went around and pick up a few items, and intended to add Fauve so I pay about $202. But at the last stop when I want to buy Fauve, the SA said it is out of stock! I was so disappointed and wanted to pay for it first, since the SA said stocks are coming next week, but she wouldn't allow it. Not wanting to put back the other items I've picked, I ended up buying some TWG teas to top up the amount so I still get the $20 vouchers. Oh well, guess I have to wait for quite a while before I'll pick up Fauve again. I bought guerlain terracotta bronzer 00 though! Beautiful packaging, but it's difficult to open the lid. 

  	Have a great weekend, ladies! Weekends always go by in a flash.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 18, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> mascaras sometimes aren't sealed in the uk either which creeps me out!


 





Stay safe!


----------



## katred (Jun 18, 2011)

cutemiauw said:


> Thank you MissQQ, Anneri, Birgit, Michelle, Lou
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I love the new hair, Astrid! Those layers are just beautiful and it frames your face perfectly.

  	Thank you for scaring me off buying anything, ever that isn't sealed. Normally, I think of skipping plastic seals as being environmentally responsible. I wasn't thinking that it was just common sense protection because people are nasty...


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 18, 2011)

Astrid -- well you have definitely come into your own beauty!  I know what you mean, though, about the stereotypes.  It takes a while to figure out how to work what we've been given!  

  	MissQQ -- so lame that the sales lady wouldn't let you just pre-order Fauve.  What has happened to excellent customer service??  I hope you get your hands on it soon!


----------



## cutemiauw (Jun 19, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Astrid -- well you have definitely come into your own beauty!  I know what you mean, though, about the stereotypes.  It takes a while to figure out how to work what we've been given!
> 
> MissQQ -- so lame that the sales lady wouldn't let you just pre-order Fauve.  What has happened to excellent customer service??  I hope you get your hands on it soon!


  	Michelle - Yes, and that's one of the things I'm happy with my age and didn't want to revert back to my teenage years . 

  	MissQQ - I agree with Michelle!  I love Fauve btw, it's my only Chanel shadow .

  	Btw, any thoughts of Benefit's Cha Cha Tint? I thought the color is right up my alley


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 19, 2011)

oh no! here the maybelline ones are in a plastic holder which then has a card back so nobody can get in. the tape idea is quite good though that some of your stores do. although then i guess it is a pain getting rid of the tape!


----------



## bis (Jun 19, 2011)

[quote name="Miss QQ" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/1620#post_2131084"]	I'm surprised to know drug store mascaras aren't sealed in Uk and Germany. It is so gross to sell mascara which some inconsiderate person has tried on. Definitely buy the sealed ones only, we don't want to get any eye infection!

	Thanks bis, I'm waiting for it to grow out and try not to look at my hair when I'm looking in the mirror. How was your haircut? Are you doing a new style or just trimming the ends? Hope you like it! 

	Today I was at my usual chanel counter, wanting to pick up Fauve because the department store is giving a $10 voucher with every $100 spent. So I went around and pick up a few items, and intended to add Fauve so I pay about $202. But at the last stop when I want to buy Fauve, the SA said it is out of stock! I was so disappointed and wanted to pay for it first, since the SA said stocks are coming next week, but she wouldn't allow it. Not wanting to put back the other items I've picked, I ended up buying some TWG teas to top up the amount so I still get the $20 vouchers. Oh well, guess I have to wait for quite a while before I'll pick up Fauve again. I bought guerlain terracotta bronzer 00 though! Beautiful packaging, but it's difficult to open the lid. 

	Have a great weekend, ladies! Weekends always go by in a flash. 


[/quote]  Yes, another reason why I prefer high-end mascaras, the hygiene thing plus they never did much for me.  Hope you like the Guerlain bronzer, it was the first one I bought that did not turn orange on me, plus the texture is great. How do you like it so far.   Too bad about Fauve, I hope you'll get it back on soon and can finally enjoy it. Do you already know what you plan to get for your vouchers?   thanks for asking, project hair went well   I am really having a hard time keeping up with the thread.  :dunno:  Shypo, great experience getting your Inglot shadows, I love when stories are attached to things   Bonitinha, sorry about the problem with your shoes, I definitely know how you feel, but I am sure a gorgeous pair is just there waiting for you.   stv568, sorry about your issues at work, stuff like that drains a lot. A least you have a bit more peace now, even though you lost your window desk. Maybe she sees what she does, karma is a @#%$#^.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 19, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 



 		 			Anneri, what did you read? I just finished reading Paula McLain's The Paris Wife. I like how she wrote it... and the kind of insight into Ernest Hemingway's life.



  	In addition to Chandler Burr's A perfect scent, I tore through one of Janet Evanovich's novels. I can loose myself in books, and I need this now from time to time. It relaxes me. 
  	Tonight I dreamt about being back at the publishing firm that fired me *shudders*.

  	I sent off two applications today, so I dedided to treat me something nice tomorrow - I'll go and have a look at the Chanel lippies. We'll see what comes home with me! I've still a voucher from one if the big department stores around here which is valid until the end of next week, and I just can't let it expire, can I? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	stv568, I'm with bis - Karma is a %&#*. All the best for the next workdays!


  	I hope you all had a good weekend!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Bis -- I did manage to find a few cute pairs of shoes.  Such a pain to have to order and return by mail -- but I've finally found some that worked!  Glad you like your haircut -- I just got mine trimmed and colored and it feels so much better!

  	Anneri -- I hope some fabulous Chanel lippies come home with you!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 19, 2011)

i hope all you lovely people had a great weekend. mine was pretty un-eventful but that is how i like them! lol! there is something very wrong with me though. it turns out i have an extra £100 of fun money i didn't know about and now instantly want to spend it on goodies!! why can't i leave it be!?! all i can think of are glossimers, aqua liners and lipsticks!


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 19, 2011)

Can I talk about how much the weather this year is pissing me off? Because it is. I'm all for storms every once in a while, but this year is insane. The Alabama and Missouri tornado, the storms in NC that we have. Hey, we got Alabama's storm too and that was scary enough. Now we can't go one week without the news channel going "blah blah blah percent of storm chance." Hey, can we get ONE week with just 0% storm chance? What happened to just RAIN days? I'm all for storms but I would prefer they be regular/baby storms and not cray-crazy severe  ones 'cos it seems they all come with a freakin' tornado risk lately. 

  	It's times like these I am just so tempted to ask my grandpa to buy me a plane ticket to Germany to avoid this mess. I cannot remember a year we had storms this crazy this many times while I've been alive. Definitely not last year minus October when we had tornado watches and warnings for 48 hours straight.

  	GOOD FREAKIN' GRIEF.

  	On the bright side, we've managed to miss majority of crazy storms. We as in my neighbourhood. But still, I wish this entire state in general would stop having them so much. 

  	On the other bright side, my birthday is soon. THEN I KEEP MY HOUSE LONG ENOUGH TO HAVE MY BIRTHDAY? THANK YOU MOTHER NATURE.

  	People complaining about the heat. I'd rather have 90 degree weather every day for the rest of my life than risk dying, my pets going bye-bye and my house going kaput.

  	... breathe, freddie, breathe.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 19, 2011)

^^ Sorry you have to deal with storms. Hope the weather gets better soon. Usually I don't believe in particularly bad weather in certain years, but this year seems really bad globally.



LMD84 said:


> i hope all you lovely people had a great weekend. mine was pretty un-eventful but that is how i like them! lol! there is something very wrong with me though. it turns out i have an extra £100 of fun money i didn't know about and now instantly want to spend it on goodies!! why can't i leave it be!?! all i can think of are glossimers, aqua liners and lipsticks!


	Sometimes I like my weekend to be uneventful too. Too much drama in the weekdays so it's nice if I can have some peace and quiet time. Congrats on having the extra money! Let us know what you buy. I watched Superman and Superman 2 (halfway) on Sunday and it was quite amusing. I watched them when I was young and didn't remember much except for images of the hero flying around lol. I watched Green Lantern on Friday night and caught the last train home. Lucky that I caught it otherwise the cab fare is very expensive. The superhero movies feel the same.

  	I used the chanel Ultra correction lift lip cream last night and it gave a slight tingling feeling. I'm also surprised that the product feels like a thick cream and not a balm/gel. It leaves a white film on my lips. I'm not used to how it feels on my lips and I think I applied too much. I noticed the jar is heavy! winthrop and elegant, does the lip cream give you a tingling feeling? If I just apply a thin layer, will it be moisturizing enough for a night?

  	I received an email saying the Givenchy summer collection has arrived, and so have the gelee d'interdit glosses. I'm curious to try out the glosses but I don't need more glosses at the moment.


----------



## bis (Jun 20, 2011)

^^^ MissQQ, great to hear that you are liking the Guerlain bronzer   This week I think I might cave and get one or two of the Guerlain single eyeshadows, they are super soft and pigmented    Have a great week, girls


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 20, 2011)

^^ Let us know which ones you pick. Each pan contains a lot of powder so I read that it is not that expensive. I have a quad consisting of all pastel shades and while they are soft and pigmented, I can't really use the quad on its own. Guerlain made the quad to be paired with another quad with dark shades. I have unfortunately bought a quad that doesn't represent the best of guerlain e/s. Thanks I love the bronzer! I want to use it everyday.


----------



## katred (Jun 20, 2011)

bis said:


> Have a great week, girls



 	I'll be curious to know what you think of them. So far, the only Guerlain eye shadow experience I've had is with the Terre Indigo palette, which is not quite the same thing as their regular shadows. Some of them look lovely.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 21, 2011)

HG--I just knew that was Carmen in your avatar. She is so freakin amazing. I look at her and I am just wow'd by her beauty.  She the apiteme of class and elegance.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 21, 2011)

bis said:


> Have a great week, girls


  	years ago i had a single guerlain sahdow. it was from a holiday collection i believe and must have been from either 2007 or 2008. all i remember is that it was a reddish colour that looked like mac cranberry shadow and came in a lovely red compact


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 21, 2011)

Quote:


Bonitinha said:


> Thanks Bis -- I did manage to find a few cute pairs of shoes.  Such a pain to have to order and return by mail -- but I've finally found some that worked!  Glad you like your haircut -- I just got mine trimmed and colored and it feels so much better!


  	I know what you mean. It is a pain to order shoes online only to have to return them. But usually I find the best ones online, so much more selection. Even at my age I like really funky looking shoes and heels. I have toned it down quite a bit as I don't want to look silly. But I still want to have some fun with shoes.

  	A couple of months ago before we went out west I was trying to find a new pair of hiking boots that fit well, gave great ankle support but didn't feel too tight on my left ankle that I had surgery on that is still sensitive and prone to swelling. My husband thought I had gone off the deep end. I first ordered about four pair. And boot sizing in general run differently from shoes and hiking boots are even weirder. So I then sent a couple back to get a different size and then a couple more in different brands. At one time I had nine boxes of hiking boots stacked in the den trying to decide. Funny thing is after I picked a pair I was sick a good deal while we were out there and never wore them. We still had a great time at Zion & Byrce National Parks and Death Valley and a few days in Vegas before and after.

  	I told my daughter it is all her fault That this would never had happened if I had not loaned her my other brand new hiking boots last spring when she was spending a weekend with a guy she was seeing at the time and forgot and left them at his house. Not long after that they broke up and bye bye to my boots.

  	That was long, sorry. I guess this is what happens when it's almost 3AM up with your dog.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh Kate I forgot to to say I love your new cut. It suits you very well. It really does bring out your eyes.

  	 I can't believe you guys did the cut yourselves. I would not trust myself with cutting my hair and even less with my husband.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 21, 2011)

What happen to the shadow? Do you still have it?


----------



## cutemiauw (Jun 21, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i hope all you lovely people had a great weekend. mine was pretty un-eventful but that is how i like them! lol! there is something very wrong with me though. it turns out i have an extra £100 of fun money i didn't know about and now instantly want to spend it on goodies!! why can't i leave it be!?! all i can think of are glossimers, aqua liners and lipsticks!


  	Oooh... have fun Lou! I'd also would think of ways of spending it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. What did you get?

  	Katred - is your cat a Sphynx? I love them


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone seen the Bobbi Brown fall collection? I just saw it and the promo pic reminds me of elegant. The long hair, the lips and the pose, reminds me of elegant's avatar. I think elegant looks hotter! I'm interested in the palettes, I hope the pigmentation is good.

  	http://www.makeup4all.com/bobbi-brown-tortoise-shell-makeup-collection-for-fall-2011/

  	The blog also did the review of the YSL balm lipstick. I want my co-worker to help me buy one!


----------



## mtrimier (Jun 21, 2011)

i saw the palettes this morning and was late for work, lol! i just sat and quietly admired them too long. tee hee!
  	not sure if I'll get one yet. i don't have a lot of BB, but I do like what I have so far.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 21, 2011)

^^ lol If I saw it in the morning I'll be late too. The pics are beautiful! I only have Nectar shimmerbrick from BB. According to the blog some of the products are already available in the US.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 21, 2011)

I saw the palettes this morning, too. They look beautiful! But since I got the Naked palette, my lust for nudes is quite satisfied! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I like the model's look - I even started to think about growing my hair and getting this kind of ombre look. And then I need different glasses... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The blog you cited, Miss QQ, also has wonderful pics of the new Armani collection! Drool...


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 21, 2011)

Anneri said:


> I saw the palettes this morning, too. They look beautiful! But* since I got the Naked palette, my lust for nudes is quite satisfied!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	yeah i feel the exact same way to be honest!


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 21, 2011)

Man, I love it when one minute I'm way too lazy and sleepy to film... then I film, edit, and upload just a few hours later, hahaha. It was just so sunny outside. I wanted to take my chances 'cos I never know when a storm will come or not (well, I do know... once one pops up somewhere, hah).

  	Ah, about high end mascaras. There are a few that I would love to try, but since I throw 'em out in three to four months, I just can't justify spending that much money every few months. Besides, I love my Prestige too much. c: And it's only 7 dollars!


----------



## bis (Jun 21, 2011)

[quote name="Miss QQ" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/1620#post_2132126"]^^ Let us know which ones you pick. Each pan contains a lot of powder so I read that it is not that expensive. I have a quad consisting of all pastel shades and while they are soft and pigmented, I can't really use the quad on its own. Guerlain made the quad to be paired with another quad with dark shades. I have unfortunately bought a quad that doesn't represent the best of guerlain e/s. Thanks I love the bronzer! I want to use it everyday.
[/quote]  I got two, and they are really huge and heavy: L'instant d'une emotion (a taupey grey) and L'instant d'un reve (are the names not lovely?). Also had my eye on L'instant d'une ondee, but they were out.  And I got the Armani silk eye pencil. Like I needed more makeup  They taupey grey is insanely pigmented, the other one is also very good, but not like they grey one. I am seriously impressed  Like you I am not so good with pastels only. Do you still use them?  Great you like the bronzer. Did the smell bother you?    [quote name="katred" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/1620#post_2132186"]



I'll be curious to know what you think of them. So far, the only Guerlain eye shadow experience I've had is with the Terre Indigo palette, which is not quite the same thing as their regular shadows. Some of them look lovely.
[/quote]  They are really lovely, especially the grey one  Seriously spoiled now with them and the Hourglass shadows.  Btw, how is your wedding preparation going? Or did I miss it already?    [quote name="LMD84" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/1620#post_2132225"]

years ago i had a single guerlain sahdow. it was from a holiday collection i believe and must have been from either 2007 or 2008. all i remember is that it was a reddish colour that looked like mac cranberry shadow and came in a lovely red compact 
 
 
[/quote]  I'd love a red packaging. The only "bad" thing about the packaging is that it is gold and quite heavy.   [quote name="cutemiauw" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/1620#post_2132288"]

I guess now it's time for me to go for high end mascaras . 
I'm having a hard time with the thread too! I always read people's responses but actually in real life I'm not very chatty so sometimes I'm just lost for words 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
 

 [/quote]  :nods: My fav is Lancome Hynose, and it does not dry up and I can use it for three months.  Same for me with the thread.   Btw, Cafemakeup is back up again


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 21, 2011)

bis - the scent of the bronzer doesn't bother me - at the moment I don't love it, neither do I hate it. Certain scents can grow on me, eg chanel RA so maybe this will happen too. I have been putting my nose to it and feel the smell not as strong as a fresh JC. I love the JC rose scent. And thanks for the heads up! Why is Cafe Makeup back? Did she say anything? I'm glad its back! I hope to check out the guerlain e/s you picked although I don't like the packaging. Enjoy the silk pencil too!

  	Astrid - I'm a quiet person in real too, I just don't chat much. But I enjoy reading and responding on Specktra very much! Have fun exploring the HE mascaras!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 22, 2011)

Today I finally managed to go to my department store that carries all the highend brands. Even if it stopped to rain, the last days have been so hot and humid that I couldn't make myself go I hate this kind of weather. When I'm in the city, I always get the feeling I can't breathe properly.

  	I got Pensee - my first glossimer! And then I got one of the Guerlain Ombre Fusion shadows (the chocolate brown one) on a whim. They also still had the Terra Inca Bronzer. For the love of God, can someone please talk me out of it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	For someone who is unemployed it's really hard to justify this price - also, my Redhead MSF looks similar. Pleeeeaaase kill this lemming! (It is sooooo lovely!)



  	It seems I could be able to get an internship at a huge international cosmetics company which I love. Which is more than great, but it would mean I had to move (away from my bf), I'd earn no money (internships are not paid over here) which leads to all kinds of secondary questions. I really don't know what to do.


----------



## Shypo (Jun 22, 2011)

Anneri, the internship sounds very exciting, and it could open the door to many new things!  It's a tough decision, I know, but you have to do what's right for you - especially when you're young!  I too love Janet Evanovich - I have read all of her books and am always so anxious for her next one to come out!  Lucky Stephanie Plum, eh?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love Grandma Mazur!  I'm afraid I couldn't talk you out of the Inca bronzer - I have enjoyed using it thus far this summer - I don't use it every day, but I love the effect on my skin! 

  	MissQQ, sorry you didn't get Fauve, but I'm sure you'll be able to get it soon - it's one of my all-time Chanel faves!  Glad you're loving 00 - it's my every day go-to bronzer now.  I love the amount of color it gives me without looking too Malibu Barbie!

  	Astrid, beautiful pic!!  You have a beautiful, thoughtful expression, and gorgeous eyes that reveal a gentle soul - your inner beauty really comes out in your photos!

  	Bis, I love the Guerlain shadows - I have the grey one too - and Ondee - they are so silky smooth and a real indulgence.  It's a good thing they don't have an insane color selection, or I'd be in trouble!  I have about 5 now..... 

  	Michelle, I'm glad you found some shoes to finally fit!  What an event - it shouldn't be that difficult, but at least you don't have to go around from store to store to try to find something - thank goodness for the internet, eh? 

  	ShadowAddict, that's a shame about your boots - it's amazing how many personal items are sacrificed to failed relationships!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Trying on mascara?  Gross!  I am astonished that it's not a sealed cosmetic item everywhere -

  	Freddie, the storms will pass - maybe they can make you appreciate the sunny days that come along - the weather everywhere this year has been bad.  Hang in there and stay safe -

  	I'm on my way back home from my son's college orientation - the flight is delayed but we should still make our connection to get back home on time.  I'm looking forward to seeing my dog and getting back into my routine.  It was a great visit with my family, though, and nice to get back to my alma mater - I'm still very excited that my son decided to attend my school.

  	Hope you ladies are having a good week so far (despite storms and heat - it was 107 where we were yesterday, with a heat index of 120) - find something to be thankful for!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 22, 2011)

^^ Thanks! Miss you and welcome back! Have a good rest and settle into your routine soon! That's very hot weather you have.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 22, 2011)

Shypo! Glad you're back!


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 22, 2011)

I wanna say that they will except we're do for more today, hahah. In the late afternoon|evening. My area managed to miss it AGAIN. I guess most storms think my country to the bone town is a place too boring to party. Well, I agree. I'm about to turn on the news to see what happens this evening (and apparently we get more around 4 in the morning, wonderful) and I don't want to see how much damage last night left in Charlotte and that area, oi vey.

  	My birthday weekend is July 15-17, just let me have sunshine, pleeeease. :3 
  	Well, probably nobody will take me anywhere on my actual birthday (16th) since it's a Saturday and that's grocery shopping day, haha, so if I'll be home all day, maybe that won't matter...

  	Gah, I can't decide if I want to use up this annoying waterproof mascara I have (only paid three bucks for it, yay clearance) or just spend more money and buy my usual favourite that isn't waterproof. I hate wasting products if I can't return it, but ugh, waterproof mascara is so annoying. /cry I need to save money though, errr. Maybe I should see if there are any good Revlon mascaras. 40% at Rite-Aid today.

  	Okay, enough whining.

  	Happy thought: I got a cola slushie today.  Hahaha, my dad picked one up for me after work this morning since you get free refills if you buy the refillable slushie cup!


----------



## mrslid (Jun 22, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Hi Michelle!  INGLOT Freedom Palette shadows sold singly are $7 - if you buy 5 or more, they're $5 each.  They provide the palette - there are different configurations based on what you buy.  The texture is very consistent across shadows, and the pigmentation is phenomenal.  The new mattes are no exception - they're like MAC's Matte2s, but IMO even better.  They have the new matte shadows in a 40-pan palette for $185.  There are 4 shadow colors still missing, which will be launched in October.
> 
> They have a fully line of everything - sometimes the store can be a bit overwhelming - but it's fun to shop there if you have time to kill.  I have one of the foundations, which I like quite a bit, the liquid blushes, a brush, gel liners, and their version of pigments.  Their polishes are quite popular as they don't have toluene, and the color range is insane, as is their lipstick line.  They can really give MAC a run for their money if they get their act together and become more accessible.  The website is a pain in the po-po, so I don't recommend it, plus they charge $10 or something like that for shipping.


	REALLY???!!!! SERIOUSLY??!!! You think they are as good as the MAC Matte2's???!!! I guess it's time I check out INGLOT *sigh* Maybe I'll luck out and they won't ship to Canada because I really don't need another addiction LOL


----------



## mrslid (Jun 22, 2011)

Astrid your hair looks fab and you are such a cutie!!

  	Anneri That is why I'm afraid to start anymore books! I have so little time to read them and when I get into a good one I can't stop and everything (especially sleep) suffers for it!


----------



## katred (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, I hate to enable but... Yes, I would definitely say that the bulk of their mattes are on par with the Matte2 shadows from Mac. Plus, of course, they come in a much wider variety of colours than were ever available in Matte2.


----------



## anita22 (Jun 24, 2011)

katred said:


> Well, I hate to enable but... Yes, I would definitely say that the bulk of their mattes are on par with the Matte2 shadows from Mac. Plus, of course, they come in a much wider variety of colours than were ever available in Matte2.


	I just bought another 10-pan palette of Inglot shadows today - mostly mattes. Now I'm dying to try them out!


----------



## Shypo (Jun 26, 2011)

anita22 said:


> I just bought another 10-pan palette of Inglot shadows today - mostly mattes. Now I'm dying to try them out!


	Congrats Anita!!  I am loving these!!  Let us know what you think!


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 26, 2011)

Just purchased Smashbox tinted moisturizer in Fair. The MUA matched me to Light at first. It looked awesome in the store. But once I got outside and looked in the car mirror... it was way too dark and didn't match my neck at all. So I exchanged really fast before it closed. She let me get Fair instead so I'm going to try that out and see how it goes. Wonderful woman. I hope Fair will match me better otherwise I'm gonna have to exchange for something else AGAIN and I don't wanna get on their nerves. D; Hahah.


----------



## cutemiauw (Jun 27, 2011)

mrslid said:


> Anneri That is why I'm afraid to start anymore books! I have so little time to read them and when I get into a good one I can't stop and everything (especially sleep) suffers for it!


  	Thank you


----------



## Anneri (Jun 27, 2011)

mrslid said:


> Anneri That is why I'm afraid to start anymore books! I have so little time to read them and when I get into a good one I can't stop and everything (especially sleep) suffers for it!


	Heh. I did it again last night - read until the small hours (3.30) in the morning and now I feel so bleary-eyed and blah! But it was such fun - I read the Innocent Mage (Karen Miller). A really nice, fun read.


  	I hope you all had a good weekend! Mine was quite a mixed bag of good and bad - I've a headache since last thursday, that was by far the worst thing. My parents came over for a visit, which was fun, and my mum promised me the Hermessence gift collection for my birthday in August, so we went to the Hermes boutique to let me try the scents. The collection was created by the Hermes parfumeur Jean-Claude Ellena to represent different materials from Hermes - wool, silk, cashmere, leather and so on, and you can choose four scents for your gift set to mix and match as you like. Here is a link, if you're interested: http://usa.hermes.com/c_hermessence_fragrances_137059_137059_137059_10835_10202_10052_-1
  	I'm a bit of an Ellena fangirl and I just love Hermes. (My big dream is a Birkin bag - well, a girl can dream!) The SA sprayed some of the scents on those little paper strips which I took home. Yesterday I realised that you can smell the scents when you enter my appartment! I'm really looking forward on owning and wearing them. I've already decided on three of the four scents, and now I can't make up my mind on the fourth. Maybe I'll go back to the boutique for another round of 'swatching'! (Do you call it swatching with perfumes, too? I've no idea.) Although the SAs are a bit snooty there when you're not dressed up to the nines with the right handbag!
  	My parents also brought me a basket full of strawberries and rhubarb  - there was no chance to eat that much, so yesterday I made jam and a pie. Very yummy!

  	Today is going to be very, very hot - and I've a headache again. Not a good combo! How did your week start?


----------



## Shypo (Jun 27, 2011)

Anneri, I hope you feel better soon!  I know how those headaches are, and I get them frequently in extreme heat.  I hope you can find a remedy that suits you soon!  Your pie & jam sound yummy!  I love strawberries and rhubarb!  What a nice gift from your parents - I too love Hermes fragrances - I'm currently enjoying Un Jardin Sur le Nil, which reminds me a lot of Estee Lauder's White Linen - it's such a beautiful, summery fragrance!  In the winter I love 24 Faubourg....a heavier scent but it smells really good on me.

  	Miss QQ, I saw the BB collection this weekend - it's quite nice, but I found it a bit 'ho hum' as the colors are more variations of browns - both palettes.  So they're a pass for me.  Even the lips were somewhat predictable.......

  	Michelle, on your recommendation from a long time ago I am reading The Secret Diaries of Charlotte Bronte and am quite enjoying it!  I think I would have loved to live in that time period, but alas there wasn't much to choose from in the cosmetics world, eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Freddie, good luck with the SB foundation - they have some lovely ones - I hope the Fair works for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And don't worry about going back again - one of the reasons we invest in high(er)-end cosmetics is to be able to 'get it right'........

  	Have a great Monday ladies!!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 27, 2011)

Cheryl -- so glad you are enjoying that book!  I loved it.  I love the clothes from that time period -- but yes, they definitely didn't have much in the way of cosmetics back then (which I most definitely need!!).  I would have been considered very plain if I had to rely on my natural looks LOL
  	Are you enjoying all of your Chanel loot??


----------



## Shypo (Jun 27, 2011)

TBH, it's still in the bag......I will be breaking it out to look at it when I receive my Byzance stuff on Wednesday.  I can't even think of Fall right now - I got Nordie's Anniversary catalog today, and all of the models are wearing fur and wool....GAH!!!!  We haven't even really properly got summer yet!  I used my Naked palette today for a simple neutral look.....and wore Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Rose Bengale.......


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 27, 2011)

Shypo said:


> TBH, it's still in the bag......I will be breaking it out to look at it when I receive my Byzance stuff on Wednesday.  I can't even think of Fall right now - I got Nordie's Anniversary catalog today, and _*all of the models are wearing fur and wool*_....GAH!!!!  We haven't even really properly got summer yet!  I used my Naked palette today for a simple neutral look.....and wore Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Rose Bengale.......


	Ugggh, that makes me hot just thinking about it!  It took forever for summer to hit -- but it is now here in full force!!  I want to enjoy the warmth before we freeze again in the Fall LOL


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 27, 2011)

Why am I so foundation/tinted moisturizer colour blind? Now I can't help but think that Fair is too light and Light was right after all. But another side of my face, and at a different spot outside, Fair will be the good choice. Or the bad choice. It totally depends on where I'm standing, haha. 

  	Makeup, I hate you.
  	Face, make up your stupid mind.

  	EDIT: Never mind. I took a bigger mirror, cleaned it, and went back outside. Even someone else told me it's a pretty good match. I think I just have some spots on my neck that make it a little darker in some areas. Kinda like scattered storms. c: Not completely sure how I feel about the TM as a whole though. But I also used it with my fingers and not a brush like Stephanie (MUA) did.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Today I finally managed to go to my department store that carries all the highend brands. Even if it stopped to rain, the last days have been so hot and humid that I couldn't make myself go I hate this kind of weather. When I'm in the city, I always get the feeling I can't breathe properly.
> 
> I got Pensee - my first glossimer! And then I got one of the Guerlain Ombre Fusion shadows (the chocolate brown one) on a whim. They also still had the Terra Inca Bronzer. For the love of God, can someone please talk me out of it?
> 
> ...


  	well that is an amazing offer. it will be a scary choice but i guess you have to think about if you would regret not taking the chance. i hope you take your time in thinking about everything. is there any way your bf would move with you perhaps?


----------



## Anneri (Jun 28, 2011)

It is! My interview is next Monday. I still don't know how to decide, but maybe things are clearer after the interview.
  	My bf, though, will stay here - he has a very good job here which he loves, and he earns very good money - and well, he's the bread-winner - my jobs never tend to pay very much... It's stupid, because there are nearly no cosmetics companies here, they are all in different cities, so I don't know whether there's any sense at all to take the offer if I can't work in this field in Frankfurt!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2011)

Anneri said:


> It is! My interview is next Monday. I still don't know how to decide, but maybe things are clearer after the interview. 		 			My bf, though, will stay here - he has a very good job here which he loves, and he earns very good money - and well, he's the bread-winner - my jobs never tend to pay very much... It's stupid, because there are nearly no cosmetics companies here, they are all in different cities, so I don't know whether there's any sense at all to take the offer if I can't work in this field in Frankfurt!


  	Well i guess see how the interview goes. Perhaps that will help make your mind up more because you will be able to ask them many questions too


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 28, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Miss QQ, I saw the BB collection this weekend - it's quite nice, but I found it a bit 'ho hum' as the colors are more variations of browns - both palettes.  So they're a pass for me.  Even the lips were somewhat predictable.......


	Thanks for sharing. I find that's the case with BB collections many times, I always find it disappointing when I see it in real and end up not buying. Good, more money for other brands!


----------



## Almus (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi ladies,

  	Just a quick message to show you my very very very beautiful plant: an orchid! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









  	I am in love with plants and flowers, and since now I have my own place (with a terrace) I am filling it with them! I got this orchid at Ikea (yes, at Ikea!) and it's the only plants I have inside the house right now. I hope it will survive to my newbie gardener skills though!


----------



## Shypo (Jun 28, 2011)

Anneri, you are so beautiful!!!  I love your avatar!  It's always so nice to have faces with names!!  I know you will make the right decision regarding your future - hang tough!

  	Almus, your orchid is just lovely!!  Your terrace sounds like a wonderful little haven!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 28, 2011)

Almus -- love your orchid!  That color is beautiful.  Sounds like you are having fun decorating your place!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2011)

Anneri your new profile picture is beautiful! you're so pretty!  and i love having a face to a name 



Almus said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just a quick message to show you my very very very beautiful plant: an orchid!
> 
> ...


  	oh wow!! what a beauty! such a lovely colour! enjoy it!


----------



## User38 (Jun 28, 2011)

Almus.. you have exquisite taste in plants.. Orchids and Gardenias are my faves too.

  	you should see the orchids where I am, they are just hanging in bunches and absolutely beautiful!

  	enjoy!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the compliments, ladies! *blushes*

  	My bf took the pic about three weeks ago at a wedding we were invited to. I caught the bridal bouquet that night... (does that mean the same in other parts of the world?)
  	Speaking of weddings -
  	Bonitinha, I so admired the hairdo you did for your little girls! I'm at another wedding in two weeks - you can't come over, can you? I'm such a klutz when it comes to do my own hair - fortunately I'm one of the witnesses and will wear a hat!

  	Almus, beautiful orchid! I always buy them, and then they die on me, poor things!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 29, 2011)

^^Anneri --  Yes, if you caught the boquet, that means your next!   You look so happy in that pic!

  	I am not great at doing my own hair, but I can do it on my girls (they have thicker long hair and mine is baby fine).  Really, you just pull your hair into a ponytail (in back or to the side).  The last time you are looping the holder around the ponytail, you don't pull the hair all the way through (just the ends are tucked into the holder).  So it will look like you have a  loop of hair.  You then just grab sections and randomly bobby pin on top, to the sides, and bottom of ponytail so you get a messy bun.   I did a "headband braid" in front before I pulled it into a pony.  But it took me about an hour to do all 3 of my girls hair -- I like your hat idea


----------



## cutemiauw (Jun 29, 2011)

Anneri - *goodluck* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Btw love your picture too, you look so beautiful and radiant .

  	Almus - that's such a pretty orchid! I'm no good in raising plants and I admire people who do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I remember on my wedding reception, we put lots of white orchids as decoration. It was so pretty! The best part is, the orchids were still alive (they were not cut, but still on the pots) so my mom still have several of them. She's so great in tending plants!

  	Btw, I got my NARS lipgloss in Wonder and MUFE eyeliner #7 and #14 (forgot the numbers, but it was the deep purple and black with sparkles). I looooove NARS Wonder on me. Such a pretty orange lipgloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## bis (Jun 29, 2011)

Anneri, all the best for your interview! Munich a great city. Just do what your heart/gut feeling tells you. At first it's just an internship and Ffm is not so far away :winkiss:  Astrid, the mascara is a nice deal, especially since I would say that the makeup remover is a good one.  Hi Almus, how is your new appartment going?


----------



## Shypo (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Bis!!!


----------



## katred (Jun 29, 2011)

Almus said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just a quick message to show you my very very very beautiful plant: an orchid!
> 
> ...


	I miss having a balcony for a garden. Your orchid is lovely!

  	Anneri- Love your profile pic! It's always nice to see the faces behind the names.

  	I went on a shopping binge at NARS today... Picked up a couple of shadow duos and Strawberry Fields gloss, which I was really surprised to find.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 30, 2011)

katred said:


> I miss having a balcony for a garden. Your orchid is lovely!
> Anneri- Love your profile pic! It's always nice to see the faces behind the names.
> 
> I went on a shopping binge at NARS today... Picked up a couple of shadow duos and* Strawberry Fields gloss*, which I was really surprised to find.


	oh wow! that is pretty amazing!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 30, 2011)

Katred -- I am a Beatles fan -- so I love the name Strawberry Fields -- glad you were able to track it down!


----------



## bis (Jun 30, 2011)

[quote name="Shypo" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/1680#post_2136228"]	Hi Bis!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/quote]  Hey there  :hug: Love your new avatar, very


----------



## Anneri (Jun 30, 2011)

Bis, Astrid - thanks for the wellwishes for Monday!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Katred - I can't imagine living without a balcony or a garden, so I can imagine you missing it! I love everything to do with plants - even weeding! It's so relaxing!

  	This, btw, is my vanity
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so to speak, in the summertime (because I don't have natural lighting in my bathroom) :


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 30, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Bis, Astrid - thanks for the wellwishes for Monday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	oh wow!!! that is so amazing! i love that you can do that on your balcony! best lighting ever


----------



## bis (Jun 30, 2011)

Anneri, that is a really great vanity! And I love your tomatoes there, I am envious


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 30, 2011)

I agree Anneri -- that is a great set up for your vanity.  Very cool!


----------



## Almus (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi bis!! It's going great, thanks! I am still excited and I've been living in it for two months now! 

  	Anneri, that's a great vanity area!! My bathroom does have some natural life but when I do my make up in the morning is still very early. I always take a little mirror with me to the terrace when my make up is done so I can check everything is where it is supposed to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Cheryl, is that piggie in your avatar? Pooh's friend? =D


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 1, 2011)

Anneri, love your vanity space! I could see you're totally great with plants .


----------



## Eleentje (Jul 2, 2011)

Whoohooo ladies, 678 posts for me to go through. You've been busy


----------



## bis (Jul 2, 2011)

[quote name="Eleentje" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/1680#post_2137081"]	Whoohooo ladies, 678 posts for me to go through. You've been busy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/quote]  Welcome back, hope you are well


----------



## katred (Jul 2, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Bis, Astrid - thanks for the wellwishes for Monday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	I'm dying of jealousy now... This is lovely. I can't think of a more refreshing, relaxing way to start the day than sipping a coffee and doing my makeup in that scene. Definitely need to move now...


----------



## Almus (Jul 2, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Whoohooo ladies, 678 posts for me to go through. You've been busy



 	Where have you been? Welcome back and I also hope you'd been ok


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice to see you Elena -- how have you been??


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 3, 2011)

Just thought I'd like to show the magic of makeup 

http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2011/07/03/what-is-wrong-with-this-picture/

 	 		A bit of warning: that link above is NSFW, not exactly that post but some other posts/pictures on that site are. 

 	 		Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 3, 2011)

cutemiauw said:


> Just thought I'd like to show the magic of makeup
> 
> http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2011/07/03/what-is-wrong-with-this-picture/
> 
> ...


  	 	 		oh my goodness!!! that is so funny! i had no idea!  hee hee! i love stuff like that


----------



## ssaemblog (Jul 3, 2011)

My tinted moisturizer is starting to get on my nerves again.

  	First Light was too dark when I got out of the store so then I switched to Fair. It was doing awesome for a few days but today I've been wearing it for a few hours and now my face is a few shades lighter than my neck! I don't know if it's the amount of TM I used, or maybe the fact that I used way too much sunscreen today but UGH. I'm getting very annoyed with this not being able to find a match thing.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm off to Munich for the interview in a few minutes. Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## Almus (Jul 4, 2011)

Crossed! Good luck!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 4, 2011)

for those chanel lovelies who get excited by mac still -
http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/176010/mac-mac-x-cindy-sherman-fall-2011 - lightscapade msf is coming back!!!


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 4, 2011)

Anneri said:


> I'm off to Munich for the interview in a few minutes. Keep your fingers crossed for me!


  	*fingers crossed* Good luck!!!!!! You can do it!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 4, 2011)

Anneri said:


> I'm off to Munich for the interview in a few minutes. Keep your fingers crossed for me!


	Good luck!


----------



## User38 (Jul 4, 2011)

Chanel Ratonas!

  	Anneri, your pic is gorgeous!  and best of luck on your interviews.. you will find something positively wonderful!

  	Elena, wb
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope all is well with you !

  	C! hope you are having a great weekend
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -- I am at mom's and sis.. she is doing a tiny bit better but but.. sigh.

  	hope everybody has had a great weekend.. I am OFF today... YAY!.. maybe I can sleep a few hours later I am so sleep deprived.

  	btw, I totally broke it off with Ramon -- despite his continued efforts for us to continue.  I do like him a lot, but am not in love and will not continue this long distance insanity relationship -- I am just worn out and don't feel I can give anything good to any relationship.


  	at least my boys don't complain... lol.


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 4, 2011)

Good luck to you Anneri!!  Keep us posted on how your interview goes.

  	Lou -- I have heard quite a bit about that MSF -- will have to check it out!

  	HG -- good to see you!  Glad you are spending time with your mom and sis -- I hope she continues to get better.  Oh no, no more Ramon stories??  haha  I'm sure you made the right decision for you -- long distance relationships are tough.

  	We are off to our 4th of July BBQ at my Mom's house in a few hours.  Getting myself motivated to go work out . . . 

  	Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 4, 2011)

^^ Happy 4th of july! Have fun! Hope you manage to do some work out.

  	HG - Welcome back! Good to hear your sister is doing better. Have a good rest. I believe you have made the right choice to break off with Ramon since you feel worn out. We had some cute stories of him.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 4, 2011)

I just came back and all I have to do is to is to say yes! If I want it, the job is mine!!!

  	Now off to celebrate with the bf - I'll tell you all more tomorrow! Happy 4th of july and thanks for all the positive vibes you sent my way!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 4, 2011)

Anneri said:


> I just came back and all I have to do is to is to say yes! If I want it, the job is mine!!!
> 
> Now off to celebrate with the bf - I'll tell you all more tomorrow! Happy 4th of july and thanks for all the positive vibes you sent my way!!!


  	yay!! i am so happy for you! i can't wait to hear more about it


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 4, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> for those chanel lovelies who get excited by mac still -
> http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/176010/mac-mac-x-cindy-sherman-fall-2011 - lightscapade msf is coming back!!!



 	I literally squealed when I saw lightscapade on the list. Def. saving my pennies for one plus a backup, and loving the sound of some of those pigments!


----------



## Almus (Jul 4, 2011)

Anneri, that's so great! I am very happy for you. Go celebrate girl, you deserve it!

  	It's so good to hear from you HG. I wish your sister will be feeling better anytime soon if possible; anyhow it's a very frustating situation not being able to help somebody you love ='(
  	I am also sorry that things didn't work out with Rrrrrrramón. And I agree with everyone that you and only you, know what it is better right now.

  	On the other hand, I am sooooo tired and maybe I've got one of those *beloved* summer colds: outside is around 40ºC and inside, with the air conditioning, is around 22ºC. Those temperature changes do no good for my health. I have a parcel waiting for me at the PO and I believe it's my Blogger's obssesion CP. I am sooo soooo excited to go and pick it up, it's been ages since I don't get a new MAC item (and it seems that I will be getting more soon thanks to those amazing fall collections!).

  	For the US Ratonas, I hope you have a wonderful 4th of July celebration!


----------



## User38 (Jul 4, 2011)

I think the Ratonas who want Lightscapade should develop a strategy for purchase.. this will be insanity to buy.. worse than SR imo.

  	Almus.. thank you.  I am hoping she at least has an easier time of it.. I just fed her chocolate pudding which my mother made for us.. lol.  She ate it all and she has been losing her apetite dramatically.  It makes me so sad  but I have to keep her spirits up.  I hate summer colds.. lol.  they are an oxymoron and also a pain in the butt. lol.

  	Anneri.. congratulations darlin!!  say yes only if you feel it's a good fit for you tho.. it's tough out there but it's tougher putting up with a crap boss.  Best of luck!







 signing off for tonight..


----------



## User38 (Jul 4, 2011)

oh..

  	who's Ramon?

  	just kidding.. life has funny twists and turns and this is just one of them.  Who knows what may happen down the road..


----------



## mtrimier (Jul 4, 2011)

¡rrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaamooon! heee!

  	(just had to get that out of my head. kthxbai!)


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 4, 2011)

Anneri, you go girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Congratulations!!!! Looking forward to the whole story!


  	Happy (late) 4th of July everyone! Hope you all had fun with the fireworks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	HG - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 happy to see you back!! Big hug to your sister and both you and your mom for taking care of her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Hope you all find the strength to get through this.
  	Sorry to hear it didn't work out with Rrrraaamon... (will miss the stories too ). I agree too with everyone, you know what's best for you! And it wouldn't be fair to string him along if you don't feel it anyways...
  	Btw, did you see I finally got Antigone? (post it over at the chanel lippies thread) I love it!! Thanks for fully recommending it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Almus - Get well soon!!! I don't like colds... summer nor winter .  We also had temperature drop from 27C to 15C the past couple of days, not because of ac but because of rain. It was raining for three straight days over here.  

  	Last night I saw this documentary-movie: Life in a Day http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1687247/ . It's a wonderfully sweet and honest piece. I love it! Totally recommended


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 4, 2011)

Almus - get well soon! I don't like the drastic temperature changes too, over here mine is 35C outside and around 20C indoors because of air cons too.

  	I haven't kept up the Semi Precious thread so it is almost impossible for me to go in now. It is launching this Thursday for me, so are there any items that are special and worth looking at? The only thing I want for now is the 234 eye brush.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 5, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Almus - get well soon! I don't like the drastic temperature changes too, over here mine is 35C outside and around 20C indoors because of air cons too.
> 
> I haven't kept up the Semi Precious thread so it is almost impossible for me to go in now. It is launching this Thursday for me, so are there any items that are special and worth looking at? The only thing I want for now is the 234 eye brush.


  	i think the coral blush looks lovely and is very soft feeling (according to many reviews). the msf's this year are nothing special and the mes are a bit hit and miss. i am excited for smoked ruby and hint of sapphire.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ Thanks! How about Clarity mes? It looks interesting. I don't know when the fall collection will launch here, I want Lightscapade too, so maybe I should take off that day. lol


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 5, 2011)

Eh, noob question: What's so special with Lightscapade MSF? The pattern looked very cute though! 

  	I saw T site recommending Gem of Roses lipstick from Semi Precious. It looks nice on her... but not so much on Karen (which is closer to my skintone).


----------



## Shypo (Jul 5, 2011)

Anneri, good for you sweetie!  I know you will make the right choice! 

  	Almus, feel better soon - I'm sorry to hear that you are under the weather!

  	HG - welcome back - I'm sorry your sister's appetite is on the decline - but I hope she is not suffering.  Feeding her the pudding your mom made is so sweet.  I know she loved that!  And it's time for you to focus on yourself - Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrramon will be fine, and like you said, who knows what will happen down the road!

  	Elena!  I'm so glad you're back!!  We've missed you so!  Glad to hear that your studies are complete and that you have that behind you!  Congratulations!

  	I have Lightscapade - I wouldn't mind a backup.  Let's get out that list........yikes.

  	Hope all the US Ratonas had a wonderful Independence Day! 

  	Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hope you feel better soon Almus. No fun to be sick during summer.

  	Welcome back HG, I'm sure your sister really appreciated your feeding her that pudding, and your mom making it. I know how the seemingly little loving gestures really mean alot at times like this.

  	Anneri, congratulations. That's wonderful news!


----------



## bis (Jul 5, 2011)

Anneri, congratulations  :happydance:  Almus, get well soon, being sick during summer sucks.   Hope everyone is doing fine


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 5, 2011)

^^Hi Bis!  This thread has been quieter than normal lately   I am still waiting for my Byzance quad and RE blush.  Hopefully tomorrow . . .


----------



## User38 (Jul 5, 2011)

Cutie!  Thank you for your well wishes yet again.. we are hanging on, although today has been rough on my sister -- she needed 2 pints of blood and has been getting this treatment all day so it's been all day at hospital for us.

  	I am so glad you liked Antigone!  It certainly looks beautiful on you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Lightscape is special because it gives the skin a gorgeous radiance and glow without adding colour per se.. there is no pattern to it.  Maybe you were thinking about the new Chanel luminous powder?

  	there is no such thing as a noob question sweetie.. we are all noobs at one thing or another
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






cutemiauw said:


> Eh, noob question: What's so special with Lightscapade MSF? The pattern looked very cute though!
> 
> I saw T site recommending Gem of Roses lipstick from Semi Precious. It looks nice on her... but not so much on Karen (which is closer to my skintone).


----------



## User38 (Jul 5, 2011)

Bis! nice to see you around!  missed you!  I too was away for a few weeks working again.. grr.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 5, 2011)

Michelle, I hope you get your goodies soon!  I think you will LOVE the Byzance quad!!!

  	HG, sorry to hear that you had a rough day - stay strong!  We're here for you!!


----------



## ssaemblog (Jul 5, 2011)

I almost went and purchased MAC's Warmth of Coral but decided against it. 
  	It's a pretty shade but I've read it not showing up on even the lightest people, so...

  	This week has still been confusing me with my tinted moisturizer. I'm still wondering if the MUA was right and Light would have been better. But it was darker than my neck when I got to the car. Exchanged for the Fair and that was awesome for a week. Now it seems like it's getting lighter on my face. I tossed my receipt a few days after getting it 'cos it was great! I don't want to go back and exchange again without a receipt. I've already done that, aaah. ;_; 

  	I hate face makeup.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 5, 2011)

It's too bad you're having such challenges with that!  I hope you find something that works for you - you should still be able to return it though, unless they have a receipt policy - especially if you're going to exchange it.

  	Good luck!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Cheryl! You bought 2 of the YSL chromatic quads right? Which did you get and what do you think about them? Sorry, talked about them before, but I didn't pay attention. Are they perm? I'm thinking of getting one.


----------



## ssaemblog (Jul 5, 2011)

Any item that doesn't have a receipt can be exchanged for a different item, I just don't want to be the girl that keeps throwing out receipts and returning stuff without it,  haha. ;_; I'm afraid if I return it and get Light, then Light really ends up being wrong too, it'll just.. ugh. DNW bad reputation, haha. Or maybe I should just go for a different brand altogether. I wanted to try Tarte, but I heard mixed reviews about the amount of shimmer. 

  	I just wish I knew why Fair is being silly a week after.



Shypo said:


> It's too bad you're having such challenges with that!  I hope you find something that works for you - you should still be able to return it though, unless they have a receipt policy - especially if you're going to exchange it.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 5, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Michelle, I hope you get your goodies soon!  I think you will LOVE the Byzance quad!!!



 	Thanks Cheryl -- they should be arriving tomorrow before noon.  I'll have to hold off doing my makeup until it arrives LOL  Can't wait


----------



## bis (Jul 5, 2011)

[quote name="Bonitinha" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/1710#post_2138676"]	^^Hi Bis!  This thread has been quieter than normal lately   I am still waiting for my Byzance quad and RE blush.  Hopefully tomorrow . . .
[/quote]  hope you get y out goodies soon, the quad is a beauty    [quote name="HerGreyness" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/1710#post_2138683"]	Bis! nice to see you around!  missed you!  I too was away for a few weeks working again.. grr.
[/quote]  Yes, same boat here. I hope it's winding down for you soon a bit. How was your trip, hopefully not just work? I wish your sister all the best, she has you and I am sure that means a lot to her   [quote name="ssaemblog" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/1710#post_2138737"]	I almost went and purchased MAC's Warmth of Coral but decided against it. 
	It's a pretty shade but I've read it not showing up on even the lightest people, so...

	This week has still been confusing me with my tinted moisturizer. I'm still wondering if the MUA was right and Light would have been better. But it was darker than my neck when I got to the car. Exchanged for the Fair and that was awesome for a week. Now it seems like it's getting lighter on my face. I tossed my receipt a few days after getting it 'cos it was great! I don't want to go back and exchange again without a receipt. I've already done that, aaah. ;_; 

	I hate face makeup.
[/quote]  If you want to give it another try you could wear it just one one half of the face and wait a bit to see if it is the right colour? Maybe it would working during winter?


----------



## Anneri (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello ladies! I'm afraid I'll be here at specktra only fo short periods during the next weeks - my head is whirling of all things I've yet to organise. I'll have to find a room/appartment in a different city in only three weeks and to move, so that I can start with the internship at the beginning of August. It's a bit frightening, really!
  	And I'm yet not really sure how I can tell you all things (now just from the interview, later I guess from my workday) in a public forum dedicated to MAC! I'll have to figure that out.
  	Well, when I came into the headquarters it was funny - and very impressive. The taxi driver had dropped me at the back entrance, and some other delivery guy had just dropped a lot of the Wonder Woman cardboard cutouts in the entrance. I was so very very nervous, and that put the first smile on my face. Inside, it was of course a makeup junkies dream come true - lots and lots of glass cases filled with collections.
  	My future boss and me got along great at first sight. She directly told me I was her first choice and after that we chatted for an hour about the upcoming projects we have to arrange in autumn. Fascinating, really!

  	When I came back I talked everything through with my bf and my parents. It was really a hard decision. Of course, it's a huge opportunity I'd be mad not to take, but well. It pays not well, there are the logistical and financial problems of moving house and then there's leaving my bf back here in Frankfurt wich breaks my heart a little. Of course, we'll see each other at the weekends, but that's not the same, isn't it?

  	Now I'll have to go and shop the last supplies for the wedding that is this weekend and write my speech, as I'm the 'best man'.

  	HG, my heart goes out to you and your family.

  	Hope everybody is doing great! Did you already get your Semi-Precious stuff?


----------



## ssaemblog (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, it was the right colour for an entire week, haha.  I don't know what could have changed. I don't go outside for longer than five minutes at a time, mostly. Unless I'm mowing the lawn and that's once or twice a month. 

  	I just realized I tossed the packaging too so I guess I'm stuck with this. 
  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *bis* 


		If you want to give it another try you could wear it just one one half of the face and wait a bit to see if it is the right colour? Maybe it would working during winter?


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 6, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Thanks Cheryl -- they should be arriving tomorrow before noon.  I'll have to hold off doing my makeup until it arrives LOL  Can't wait


  	Hope it comes soon Michelle!!


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 6, 2011)

Anneri, are you working where I thought you will be working? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That's awesome!!! Congratulations again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Well, at least Munich is an interesting city and now I know someone who lives there when I come to visit *winks*. Also the train connection between Frankfurt and Munich wouldn't be so bad, I hope? There are lots of people I know who can do this kind of long distance relationships so I'm sure you'll do just fine! Just take one step at a time .
  	Good luck with finding an apartment there! I wish I could help but I know noone there...


----------



## Shypo (Jul 6, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Hi Cheryl! You bought 2 of the YSL chromatic quads right? Which did you get and what do you think about them? Sorry, talked about them before, but I didn't pay attention. Are they perm? I'm thinking of getting one.



 	Hi Miss QQ!  I only got one of the YSL quads - in #19 which is still available from Sephora (I'm not sure if it's available elsewhere, but that's where I got it).  It's a beautiful plummy-brown neutral quad with a gorgeous rose color - I love it!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 6, 2011)

cutemiauw said:


> Anneri, *are you working where I thought you will be working?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yes indeed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It really is awesome.

  	Do come visit! There are no Specktrettes there, aren't they?
  	The train connection is okay - it's 3.15, but of course I'm now spoiled!


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 6, 2011)

Anneri, I'm not sure, but I thought there's someone who shops at Ludwig Beck... Hyazinth? Haven't seen her around lately though. I haven't been to Munich and it's on my list, soo let's see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'd love to! 
  	I don't blame you, 3:15 isn't exactly a short trip! I wish you the best


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 6, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Hi Miss QQ!  I only got one of the YSL quads - in #19 which is still available from Sephora (I'm not sure if it's available elsewhere, but that's where I got it).  It's a beautiful plummy-brown neutral quad with a gorgeous rose color - I love it!


	Thanks! Do you like to use them wet or dry? Is the colour payoff good when used dry? I'm thinking of #19, #2 or #4. Do you use the rose colour on your eyes? I think it may be tricky on me.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 6, 2011)

I've used them both ways - wet is a much deeper, more radiant payoff.  Yes, I use the rose color on my lids - it looks great as long as I have a dark liner.  I can also use it as a crease color if I'm going for a more subtle look.....


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 6, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Hello ladies! I'm afraid I'll be here at specktra only fo short periods during the next weeks - my head is whirling of all things I've yet to organise. I'll have to find a room/appartment in a different city in only three weeks and to move, so that I can start with the internship at the beginning of August. It's a bit frightening, really!
> And I'm yet not really sure how I can tell you all things (now just from the interview, later I guess from my workday) in a public forum dedicated to MAC! I'll have to figure that out.
> Well, when I came into the headquarters it was funny - and very impressive. The taxi driver had dropped me at the back entrance, and some other delivery guy had just dropped a lot of the Wonder Woman cardboard cutouts in the entrance. I was so very very nervous, and that put the first smile on my face. Inside, it was of course a makeup junkies dream come true - lots and lots of glass cases filled with collections.
> My future boss and me got along great at first sight. She directly told me I was her first choice and after that we chatted for an hour about the upcoming projects we have to arrange in autumn. Fascinating, really!
> ...


  	oh wow!!! that is absolutely amazing!! i am so pleased for you!! such a wonderful oppotunity!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 6, 2011)

*Anneri*  ---Wow!!  that sounds like a great offer. That's like being a chocoholic going to a Godiva fantasy camp. Good luck. Never fun relocating, but I bet you'll settle in well. It's grea that you hit it off with your new boss. That will make it a much easier transition.


  	HG--My thoughts and well wishes go out to you and your family. I'm glad you were able to spend some time with your sister. I'm sure it meant a great deal to her having you there.


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 6, 2011)

Anneri -- Congrats on your internship!  Hope all goes well -- I'm sure it will be a wonderful opportunity!

  	Thanks ladies, my Chanel goodies came today and they really are as fabulous as everyone says!  I was worried that the Rose Ecrin blush would be too similar to Rose Petale or Rose Dust -- but it is a true soft pink nude on me.  Rose Dust has a silvery mauve tone and Rose Petale is a deeper pink on me.  So phew, I am totally justified in buying it!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I will probably get the Prelude quad next . . .


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 7, 2011)

HG - i hope everything is going ok with your family. I'm sending you positive thoughts


----------



## Eleentje (Jul 7, 2011)

Yay, thanks for welcoming me back, ladies!
  	I missed coming on Specktra, but I really had to use all my free time for finishing my thesis. I've spent days and days writing, so that I could hand it in by June 30th, and at times I felt inspired, and at times it was so frustrating and tiring!  I am really glad that I'm done with it now. Now I need to wait for about a month to know if it has been approved by the second reader, and then I can celebrate 

  	I went for on a shopping trip last week with my sister last week to reward myself in any case and got some really cute tops and a summery skirt, and some MUFE Aqua creams I've been lemming for ever  And after catching up on this thread I'm lemming more new stuff! I can't believe you guys are getting Joyeuse, after all! I wonder if it will ever make it to Europe. Probably not  We don't really have stores like Nordstrom, which are so big, that they can ship special collections in or have collections created especially for them. Makes me want to jump on a plane and go on a massive shopping trip in the US    Eep, I think those are withdrawal symptoms from not going shopping for like 2 months  The "addict" t-shirt is back on  straight away.

  	Congratulations on the new job, Anneri! I hope it will work out, and they will love you so much, that they'll transfer you to Munich for a paid job, when you'll be done with your internship.
  	HG, big hugs to you and your family, sorry to hear about your sister. All we can do is do whatever is in our power and hope for the best, eh?  Sorry to hear about the Ramon as well, but then, you've chosen what is the best for you.  I hate long distance relationships with passion now, after that horrible breakup, so wouldn't wish it to anyone, really!  I'm feeling better now though, yay! Summer weather really raises my spirits, plus I'm chuffed I managed to finish my studies despite the broken heart


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 7, 2011)

^^ Your shopping trip sounds wonderful! Congrats and hope everything goes well so you can celebrate in a month's time! All your hard work will pay off!

  	Anneri- congrats on the internship! It will be a great experience!

  	winthrop - I saw the prep+prime for lips. I like that it doesn't feel thick. Will consider getting it when my ucl cream finishes. Thanks for the recommendation!

  	I bought the 234 brush from semi precious today, hope I will like it. The collection was underwhelming, I swatched the mes and msf and was not impressed. In a way it is good so I have money for other items. The msf pearl and all over lotion were already sold out, 3 hours after the store opened. At the chanel counter, I bought taupe eyeliner. Can't wait to use it! It looks like it will not be too dramatic for day at the lower lashline and yet add some definition. I went back and forth with Taupe Gris and Night Magic, but didn't buy both. They will have to wait for the next purchase. It's quiet here, hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 8, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Your shopping trip sounds wonderful! Congrats and hope everything goes well so you can celebrate in a month's time! All your hard work will pay off!
> 
> Anneri- congrats on the internship! It will be a great experience!
> 
> ...


  	enjoy your semi precious brush!  the pearl msf sound out crazy quick! perhaps they didn't have much stock to begin with?


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes I think they don't have a lot of stocks. I'm glad I'm no longer crazily following the mac LE collections.


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 8, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 


		 			I bought the 234 brush from semi precious today, hope I will like it. The collection was underwhelming, I swatched the mes and msf and was not impressed. In a way it is good so I have money for other items. The msf pearl and all over lotion were already sold out, 3 hours after the store opened. At the chanel counter, I bought taupe eyeliner. Can't wait to use it! It looks like it will not be too dramatic for day at the lower lashline and yet add some definition. I went back and forth with Taupe Gris and Night Magic, but didn't buy both. They will have to wait for the next purchase. It's quiet here, hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to the weekend!



	I have had a $50 (USD) gift card to MAC since my birthday in April and have not even gone near there.  I keep waiting for a collection to grab me so I can go use it.  I will probably just use it for some trusty items from the perm line there.
  	I want Taupe Gris also.  I didn't get it when it first came out, but I think it would be great for Fall.  How did you like Night Magic?  You'll have to let us know if you end up getting them!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 8, 2011)

^^ I like Night Magic. Swatched it a few times recently lol. It is a smoky, reddish brown and the texture is very soft and pigmentation is great. I also swatched Taupe Gris and it is a beautiful, complex colour. Night Magic is darker than Taupe Gris. Yeah I think you should spend the gift card on a great perm item instead of getting the LE items which are getting disappointing.

  	Enjoy the weekend, ladies!


----------



## ssaemblog (Jul 8, 2011)

My tinted moisturizer looked good on me today. -head desk-

  	Also, I got MAC Shale in the mail from a swap. I think it's becoming my new favourite purple. It looks a look darker in person than the photo I saw though. -shrug- Oh well.

  	I also got this makeup magazine from Barnes and Noble. Twelve dollars. >.> But I really liked some of the makeup looks in it and wanted to recreate them, so oh well. I'M TAKING IT.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 9, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Yes I think they don't have a lot of stocks. I'm glad I'm no longer crazily following the mac LE collections.


  	yeah sometimes it gets a little stressful! which is insane because it's just make up at the end of the day!!


----------



## katred (Jul 9, 2011)

ssaemblog said:


> My tinted moisturizer looked good on me today. -head desk-
> 
> Also, I got MAC Shale in the mail from a swap. I think it's becoming my new favourite purple. It looks a look darker in person than the photo I saw though. -shrug- Oh well.
> 
> I also got this makeup magazine from Barnes and Noble. Twelve dollars. >.> But I really liked some of the makeup looks in it and wanted to recreate them, so oh well. I'M TAKING IT.


	Shale is one of my favourite Mac shadows of all time and probably one of my favourite purple/ plum shades period, along with Chanel's Fauve and Mac's "Deep Purple" pigment.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 9, 2011)

^^ I have to look at Shale the next time I'm at the counter. Yeah not feeling semi precious like you. Great that you could b2m!

  	I wore Taupe eyeliner today. It doesn't do anything when I put it on my upper lash line, and I was wearing Fauve. On the lower lash line it shows up, as a intense Fauve - they are of the same shade. I also wore the Inimitable Extreme mascara sample I got. It gives good length and separation, but it doesn't hold a curl at all, just like Inimitable on me. I used my eye lash curler and curled my lashes very nicely today, and when I applied the mascara, it went stick straight! It is warm water removable, which is a plus I guess. But I didn't see the label until now so when I tried to remove it with the remover, the lancome bi-facil, it didn't come off. When I showered and gently massage my lashes, the mascara then came off. Overall I don't quite like the mascara. My favourite chanel mascaras are still Exceptionnel and Sublime. I also prefer the chanel bi-phase eye/lip makeup remover, so I'll go back to buying it when the lancome finishes. 

  	Shiseido will be releasing cream eye shadows in pots this fall. It already has the hydro cream eyeshadow and they will be replaced. Looks like the cream e/s are hot in fall. I take a look for sure. Has anyone smelt Dior Addict, Addict to Life? It just launched and I quite like it. It smells like Miss dior cherie blooming bouquet, which I like a lot but doesn't last.


----------



## ssaemblog (Jul 9, 2011)

Yesterday, I had this makeup on:

  	Too Faced Heaven (brow highlight + lid colour)
  	MAC Shale in crease
  	UD Stray Dog in outer corner
  	UD SWF inner corner highlight

  	And I fell in love.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 9, 2011)

this sounds like a rather lovely combo!


----------



## Eleentje (Jul 10, 2011)

Lou, I bought the natural eyes set, consisting of aqua creams nrs 13 and 15, and 0L and 2L mini pencils, and aqua cream nr.4 separately.
  	I really like them too, although I need to figure out how to apply them properly first. They dry superquickly and don't budge, as soon as i apply them to my eyelids.
  	I'm still a bit crap at applying eyeshadow/blending, so for me it can be tricky, since it leaves very little room for a mistake.
  	If you have any tips for me, I would greatly appreciate it!



Bonitinha said:


> I have had a $50 (USD) gift card to MAC since my birthday in April and have not even gone near there.  I keep waiting for a collection to grab me so I can go use it.  I will probably just use it for some trusty items from the perm line there. 		 			I want Taupe Gris also.  I didn't get it when it first came out, but I think it would be great for Fall.  How did you like Night Magic?  You'll have to let us know if you end up getting them!


  	I haven't been too woo'd with the recent Mac collections either. The only eyeshadows I'd love to get are the ones from Bloggers' Obsessions. Fingers crossed those will be restocked!
  	Chanel, on the other hand, is coming out with so much tempting stuff!

  	What collection is the Taupe eyeliner from, Miss QQ? I've turned into a taupe fiend recently, so I would love to have a matching eyeliner.


----------



## Eleentje (Jul 10, 2011)

Am I being blind or the "edit post" button is gone?
  	Wanted to mention that I hope that everyone has had a fabulous weekend!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 10, 2011)

I still have the edit post icon, which is a pencil, at the bottom left corner of my post. Do you have it? Taupe eyeliner is from the Sophisticated Eye collection in the US. In my country it is not called this but we have some similar items and the new Inimitable Extreme mascara. You can check out the Sophisticaed Eye thread.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Am I being blind or the "edit post" button is gone?
> Wanted to mention that I hope that everyone has had a fabulous weekend!


	if the little pencil has vanished and you can't edit your posts then please drop me a pm and i shall get the web team to look into it for you


----------



## Eleentje (Jul 11, 2011)

I'll check out the Sophisticated Eye collection, thank you! I still have so many threads to catch up on.
  	And I can see the pencil button now, Lou! I didn't realize that it got changed (or just forgotten that I had to use the "pencil" button)  Thank you!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello Ladies! I hope you spent all a wonderful weekend!
  	I was at my best friend's wedding and it was all very stressful. I was 'best man' and had to organise all kinds of things and had, of course, to make a speech. I don't like to give talks in front of an audience so I was so very happy when that was over! But it was a very nice ceremony and it was great to see how happy the couple was. They're now together for 11 years and very happy to be married at last! Theirs was also a quite long long-distance relationship, and I was a bit envious, I've to admit, that they are together at last and me and my bf have to start a long-distance relationship very soon!
  	I also managed to forget about half of my clothes because I was on the phone for the whole time while packing my bags (trying to get a flat in Munich) - I'm apparently not very good at multitasking! But fortunately one of my best female friends was there and could borrow me some things. It was really nice to see a lot of people again I went to university with - and they all told me with a knowing grin that they're looking forward to my wedding! For my bf it was nice as well to get to know some people I spent years of my life with. In the end, it was a nice celebration - and it ended with me and my friends dancing without our high heels barefoot and only getting four hours of sleep.

  	And today I terminated the contract for my flat. I was only here for a year, but I'm astonishingly sad about it. And I still don't have a flat in my new city! It's quite frightening, really! I've to move in three weeks...


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Hello Ladies! I hope you spent all a wonderful weekend!
> I was at my best friend's wedding and it was all very stressful. I was 'best man' and had to organise all kinds of things and had, of course, to make a speech. I don't like to give talks in front of an audience so I was so very happy when that was over! But it was a very nice ceremony and it was great to see how happy the couple was. They're now together for 11 years and very happy to be married at last! Theirs was also a quite long long-distance relationship, and I was a bit envious, I've to admit, that they are together at last and me and my bf have to start a long-distance relationship very soon!
> I also managed to forget about have of my clothes because I was on the phone for the whole time while packing my bags (trying to get a flat in Munich) - I'm apparently not very good at multitasking! But fortunately one of my best female friends was there and could borrow me some things. It was really nice to see a lot of people again I went to university with - and they all told me with a knowing grin that they're looking forward to my wedding! For my bf it was nice as well to get to know some people I spent years of my life with. In the end, it was a nice celebration - and it ended with me and my friends dancing without our high heels barefoot and only getting four hours of sleep.
> 
> And today I terminated the contract for my flat. I was only here for a year, but I'm astonishingly sad about it. And I still don't have a flat in my new city! It's quite frightening, really! I've to move in three weeks...


	oh i hope you find a flat in your new city very soon!! and it sounds like even though it was stressful, the wedding sounds so fun and like you all had a wonderful time


----------



## katred (Jul 11, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Hello Ladies! I hope you spent all a wonderful weekend!
> I was at my best friend's wedding and it was all very stressful. I was 'best man' and had to organise all kinds of things and had, of course, to make a speech. I don't like to give talks in front of an audience so I was so very happy when that was over! But it was a very nice ceremony and it was great to see how happy the couple was. They're now together for 11 years and very happy to be married at last! Theirs was also a quite long long-distance relationship, and I was a bit envious, I've to admit, that they are together at last and me and my bf have to start a long-distance relationship very soon!
> I also managed to forget about half of my clothes because I was on the phone for the whole time while packing my bags (trying to get a flat in Munich) - I'm apparently not very good at multitasking! But fortunately one of my best female friends was there and could borrow me some things. It was really nice to see a lot of people again I went to university with - and they all told me with a knowing grin that they're looking forward to my wedding! For my bf it was nice as well to get to know some people I spent years of my life with. In the end, it was a nice celebration - and it ended with me and my friends dancing without our high heels barefoot and only getting four hours of sleep.
> 
> And today I terminated the contract for my flat. I was only here for a year, but I'm astonishingly sad about it. And I still don't have a flat in my new city! It's quite frightening, really! I've to move in three weeks...



 	I'm glad to know I'm not the only lady who's been a "best man" at a wedding before. Sounds like it was a great time.

  	I can imagine that getting ready for the move is stressful. Hope you're handling everything OK.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello, ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hope everyone is well. There isn't much new makeup at the moment so I've been bored and trying some perfumes, and looking at bags and shoes. I spurlged on a pair of heels last Saturday, a ferragamo classic design, carla, in a light grey-brown, sort of greige colour. It's from the fall collection. It's my most expensive pair of shoes ever. I like the colour a lot, it's neutral yet special. I have been wanting a pair of ferragamo for a few years but never bought it. But this is not a planned purchase so I hope I don't regret it. I need to buy some heel protectors and external stick on soles for it before I can wear it out. I also have some new shower gels, from Bath&Body works. My coworker returned from the US and unfortunately couldn't buy the ysl balm lipstick and LM gel lipstick for me, but she got the B&B things. The two scents are warm vanilla sugar and country chic. I couldn't resist and opened the bottles to smell them. Country chic smells refreshing, citriusy sweet and springy while warm vanilla sugar just smells sweet out of the bottle. Hopefully I will like them when I use them in the shower! 

  	I love chocolates and have been craving for them recently. Thought I'll ask what are your favourite brands of chocolate?


----------



## Anneri (Jul 13, 2011)

Lindt chocolate! Or a swiss brand called Cailler.

  	Your shoes sound delicious, MissQQ!




katred said:


> I'm glad to know I'm not the only lady who's been a "best man" at a wedding before. Sounds like it was a great time.
> 
> I can imagine that getting ready for the move is stressful. Hope you're handling everything OK.


	Nothing like a good fit of hysterical crying in the morning because I feel so overwhelmed with everything. I can't imagine how everything surrounding the move will turn out alright.


  	Where is everybody? I hope my tales of weddings, moving etc are not too offputting!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 13, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Nothing like a good fit of hysterical crying in the morning because I feel so overwhelmed with everything. I can't imagine how everything surrounding the move will turn out alright.
> 
> Where is everybody? I hope my tales of weddings, moving etc are not too offputting!


  	lindt is my favourite brand of chocolate too! so incredibly creamy! i don't buy it that often though because i'd just pig out on it all the time! lol!

  	and i am sure your move will be ok, please don't cry. i know that the stress is going to be insane for you right now but it will all be worth it and work out well. and you know you have all us ladies thinking of you and sending you positive thoughts


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi MissQQ--The shoes sound great. Are these the ones you got?  They're all so pretty.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LDER<>folder_id=282574492709276&bmUID=iSdp6I2 

  	Isn't it fun to buy a gorgeous pair of shoes on a whim just because they strike your fancy? Oh what a high!  I had the boring task of ordering my husband some new black and mahogany dress shoes this week. How bla is that.  Do you know how much fun I could've had with that $700?  I could have hit some good counters and maybe some sale shoes also,(I love getting shoes on sale)  but no I had to buy two pair of mens shoes, that aren't even cute.

  	Chocolate-- Oh my, makeup, shoes and chocolate equals love and joy.  I love Godiva of course. But my hubby brought me an assortment of chocolates from Belgium in the fall. and they were so yummy. Almost as good as my Links of London charms he brought my from Harrod's...hmm..nope..not quite, still love my charms. They last longer. I tried to make the chocolates last but they kept calling my name to the kitchen.

  	Oh now I want some chocolate too. And in the mall they have upstairs in the middle square Godiva on one corner, Tiffany's, LV and David Yurman and Restoration Harware, which I love. It's a no win going there. It's a trap. And to get to MAC you have to walk by Stuart Weitzman and Burberry. I do believe I could just live there for a while. And we're movin on up, we get a Nordies there in spring 2012. Yay, they been saying this for a few years.

  	Sorry I went on and on. At 3:15AM I suppose I tend to ramble.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 13, 2011)

Quote:


LMD84 said:


> *lindt *is my favourite brand of chocolate too! so incredibly creamy! i don't buy it that often though because i'd just pig out on it all the time! lol!


  	Yep, I forgot that one and probably many more. They are so very creamy. I can not buy chocolate very often. I have no control over it.


----------



## Eleentje (Jul 13, 2011)

Hiya ladies! It's indeed rather quiet on here lately. I wonder what are the rest of the Ratonas up to?  More stripping? Or enjoying summer weather outside?  Shoes, chocolate and make up-- sounds like an ideal shopping list to me  I took a peek on Ferragamo website, and they have some really pretty shoes there!  Carla looks classy, without being over the top  I hope they are also comfortable! Comfortable shoes = heaven! I hate it that so many pretty shoes I buy are not fit to be worn for more then a couple of hours. At least for me they're not. Each time I end up with blisters or damaged skin  boo!  I really like Lindt chocolate too! But in general I just looove dark chocolate with hazelnuts! And pralines! As a kid I used to adore Quality street, because there were so many different ones in a super pretty box.  Which upcoming collections is everyone excited about? I thought I was really losing my mac mojo, but that Mac Me Over collection sounds really nice!:eyelove:


----------



## mrslid (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi ladies! I'll have to try and catch up on the happenings here today!

  	I know we have talked about Rouge Bunny Rouge a bit on here before and I've totally fallen in LOVE with the brand. I just thought I'd let you all know that I have a Giveaway contest going on right now for GFC Followers/Subscribers of my blog that ends tomorrow at 9pm EST where I'm giving away Rouge Bunny Rouge products! If you're interested in trying out the brand then come on over and enter!!!

http://perilouslypale.blogspot.com/2011/06/giveaway-announcement-want-to-win-some.html


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 13, 2011)

MissQQ -- your new heels sound gorgeous!  I am a sucker for  high heels!  Hope you enjoy your B&BW products -- sometimes they have 75% off sales and I really stock up then.

  	Hmmmm, favorite chocolates -- I also love Lindt (those round truffle balls are my absolute fave).  I love See's candy, which is based in the western part of the US.  It is like walking into an old time chocolate store.  I also love the caramel filled milk chocolate Ghiradelli squares and the raspberry filled dark chocolate Ghiradelli squares . . . now I will be obsessing about chocolate all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  	Elena -- I haven't been keeping up with the MAC collections -- maybe I need to go read up on the upcoming collections . . .


----------



## mrslid (Jul 13, 2011)

All this talk of Lindt chocolate...did you know they make a dark chocolate bar with red HOT chili peppers in it. A coworker was given one last week as a joke. How gross!!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 13, 2011)

^^ Does it taste good? I can't imagine what is the taste like. 

  	Love all your responses on chocolates! I love Lindt, how can I forget about it. I also like Hershey's. Yum!

  	Michelle - I had a look at See's candy website and it has that old time, everything is handmade and unique feel to it! I'm drooling at the pictures! Oooh how coincidental! My coworkers came back from the US and one of them bought the Ghiradelli squares and I had the one filled with raspberry and another with caramel. Love the raspberry! Sorry to have you thinking about chocolates all day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes the B&BW stuff I got are at promotion too, buy 2 and get 1 free. Great deal! Thanks, my new heels aren't very high though, only 5 cm, which is good because I don't wear high heels much.

  	Eleentje - I tried the shoes at the store and they fit well. The back of the heel is tight so my feet don't slide in and out when I walk. I believe it will hurt a bit still, because my feet hurts easily. No quality street chocolates here but I just saw the website. It is from Nestle, so it must be pretty good because I like kit kat and smarties. There are no pictures of Mac me over yet, can't wait to see them!

  	shadow - Yup that's the carla except mine is not that beige colour, but grey brown. Yeah men's shoes are so boring. There are some dressy dress shoes with embriordery or something, with the pointy tips, but I don't like the look of those. I had 3 Godiva chocolates for Christmas and they were lovely. I haven't bought any for myself yet because I can't imagine myself being happy for spending so much on such premium chocolates. I think getting them for gifts are divine. I love Stuart Weitzmann! In a mall we have SW and Louboutins stores side by side, and I like SW's designs more. When I walk pass them I will slow down and take in the sight.

  	Anneri - I want to run out and buy Lindt now lol. I love them, and I can't believe I forgot about them. Cailles is not available here, but I'm salivating at their website. 

  	Lou - I can try to get the pics this weekend.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 13, 2011)

MrsLid, believe it or not what's in the box where I keep sweets right now? Dark Lindt chocolate, filled with dark chocolate mousse, pomegranate and - chilli! It's delicious, really! Give it a try!

  	Upcoming collections - hm. I've been a bad girl and got more Semi precious items than I thought I'd get. I normally don't like mineral products that much, but these are better than everything MAC put out in that field before. I got three MES and one MSF. The next collection for me will be Chanel's fall collection in August. Looking forward to the polishes!

  	Tomorrow I'll go to Munich again to look at some flats. Pleeeeeeaaaase, send positive vibes, because I've to find a flat tomorrow or I'll have to sleep under a bridge in two weeks. I'm quite panicky.


----------



## Almus (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello ladies,

  	Did I read chocolate? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I luv all kind of chocolate: dark, milky, with almonds or hazelnuts ... my favourites are Cadbury's and Valor (I think this last one is a spanish brand, but I am not 100% sure).

  	Anneri, I hope you find a flat tomorrow, but in case you don't, don't panic. You still have a some days left and well, have you considered sharing an apartment as a temporal solution? I don't know if your new job will let you a bit of free time to visit some places to rent, but maybe it would be easier doing that once you are in Munich.

  	I am loving the Ferragamo shoes. Right now I am lemming a couple of French Connection flat sandals:

  	http://www.asos.com/French-Connection/French-Connection-Pavlos-Twist-Thong-Flat-Sandals/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1482534&cid=1555&Rf900=1548&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Whitegold

  	http://www.asos.com/French-Connection/French-Connection-Phoenix-Chain-Detail-Thong-Flat-Sandal/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1470479&cid=1555&Rf900=1548&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Tan

  	The second ones are the ones I like the most, but they are just new and my number is not still available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I hope everyone is doing ok. Regarding the incoming MAC collections, I am thinking I might use some MMO items and if the euro version os Cinematics is out soon, I will also check for the new eyeshadows.

  	Tons of hugs for the lovely Ratonas.


----------



## ssaemblog (Jul 13, 2011)

Even though I wanted the WOC blush, I haven't purchased it. I'm going to MAC this Sunday for my birthday so if it's there in stores still, I'll swatch it, but eh.


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 13, 2011)

MissQQ -- I wish you could taste the See's chocolates -- they are in every mall out where I live.  I like the cute black and white look that all of the stores have.  That is funny that you got the exact same Ghiradelli chocolates that I was talking about!  And yes, I have been craving chocolate all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Anneri -- I hope you find a place to live soon!  How exciting!

  	Almus -- super cute shoes!  I rarely get to wear any flats because I'm so short!  I wish I could pull those off . . .


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 13, 2011)

^^ Yup the Ghirardelli squares are very nice. One piece of it satisfy the chocolate craving, for a while.  I'm so excited I explore see's candy website and I see they have stores in Hong Kong and Macau. I know people who are traveling there later this year so hopefully they can locate the store and help me bring the chocolates back! Which are your favourite?


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 13, 2011)

^^ Oh wow, how cool that you will be able to have friends pick you up some Sees.  I have so many faves:  Milk or Dark Chocolate Butter, Milk or Dark Chocolate Buttercream, Butterscotch square, Raspberry Truffle, Dark Chocolate Chip Truffle, Scotchmallow, Milk or Dark Butterchew, Key Lime Truffle, Caramel, and I love their chocolate covered peppermints (although they have to be packed seperately or the whole box will taste like mint).  Their Bridge mix is also fabulous!  If you click on "Custom Mix" on the sidebar, you can see pictures of all of the different kinds.  When you go, you can hand pick your box.  I sent my husband out for milkshakes tonight because I needed a chocolate fix LOL


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 13, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> ^^ Oh wow, how cool that you will be able to have friends pick you up some Sees.  I have so many faves:  Milk or Dark Chocolate Butter, Milk or Dark Chocolate Buttercream, Butterscotch square, Raspberry Truffle, Dark Chocolate Chip Truffle, Scotchmallow, Milk or Dark Butterchew, Key Lime Truffle, Caramel, and I love their chocolate covered peppermints (although they have to be packed seperately or the whole box will taste like mint).  Their Bridge mix is also fabulous!  If you click on "Custom Mix" on the sidebar, you can see pictures of all of the different kinds.  When you go, you can hand pick your box.  *I sent my husband out for milkshakes tonight because I needed a chocolate fix LOL*


	Haha..I sent my daughter out for a hot fudge milkshake. All this talk I had to get my fix also. It was quite yummy.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 14, 2011)

ooohhh fudge milkshake?! that sounds amazing!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 14, 2011)

ShadowAddict -- I am the same -- always in heels.  Even if I am running errands -- I am usually wearing tall wedge heels.  If I get dressed up, I have some sky high heels.  Makes me feel girly 
  	Glad I wasn't the only one who sent out for milkshakes last night.  We had a buy one, get one coupon and I made my hubs use it on a Heath Bar Blizzard.  I should be working out right now . . .


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 14, 2011)

^^ The Health Bar blizzard sounds healthy and sinful at the same time! lol! Great that there is a free drink! I got myself busy clicking on almost all the chocolates at See's lol. Not sure if they can help me buy as they may not be at the location. Fingers crossed! Thanks for sharing your favourite flavours!

  	shadow - the fudge milkshake sounds delicious!


----------



## Eleentje (Jul 14, 2011)

Anneri said:


> MrsLid, believe it or not what's in the box where I keep sweets right now? Dark Lindt chocolate, filled with dark chocolate mousse, pomegranate and - chilli! It's delicious, really! Give it a try!
> 
> Tomorrow I'll go to Munich again to look at some flats. Pleeeeeeaaaase, send positive vibes, because I've to find a flat tomorrow or I'll have to sleep under a bridge in two weeks. I'm quite panicky.


 	Good luck with finding a nice flat, Anneri! I hope it all work out in the end!

  	And Wow Chocolate, pomegranate and chili sounds like a really interesting combination. I'd try it


----------



## katred (Jul 14, 2011)

mrslid said:


> All this talk of Lindt chocolate...did you know they make a dark chocolate bar with red HOT chili peppers in it. A coworker was given one last week as a joke. How gross!!!



 	Actually, I've had one of these and it's quite amazing (depending on your tastes, I guess). It's done with dark chocolate, so it's not really sweet, which is fine with me.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 15, 2011)

^^ Spicy food is popular in my region, but surprising I've not seen chocolates with chillis here. I should look around and try one, they sound interesting.

  	Any of you have Vera Wang Princess perfume or Dior Hypnotic Poison? I want to get one of them but I can't decide which. I like the vanilla scent.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 15, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Spicy food is popular in my region, but surprising I've not seen chocolates with chillis here. I should look around and try one, they sound interesting.
> 
> Any of you have Vera Wang Princess perfume or Dior Hypnotic Poison? I want to get one of them but I can't decide which. I like the vanilla scent.


	i have the vera wang one and really like it. it is very feminine and  nice and light for summer  I haven't tried the dior one though so can't comment on that


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 15, 2011)

^^ Thanks! Good to hear you like it and isn't too heavy, so it's something I can wear to work. Since it's summer now, maybe I can get Princess first and then Poison at the end of the year. lol wallet is not happy! Have you seen the new OPI Miss Universe collection? I just saw it in person and swatched the four colours. I'm in love with It's my year and Crown me already. So sparkly and dazzling.

http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2011/06/opi-miss-universe-collection-swatches.html


----------



## Anneri (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi ladies, your positive thoughts worked - in a way. Because I found a nice appartment, but I've to want till September untill I can move in. So I had to find something for four weeks, and I found the appartment of hell. Really, there are now words. First, let me say that you don't find nice flats in Munich unless you're a millionaire. Second, there are loads of students. And third, I ended in a huge house wich constists of tiny appartments, and it seems to be that those are inhabited only by construction site workers and people on social aid. It definitely is quite shady, but reasonately cheap and well - beggars can't be choosers, can they? 
  	The room consists mainly of the bed and there's a tiny bathroom, and that's it. The landlord agreed to put a fridge in, and I'll stock up on pepper spray. I already counted the days I've to spent there - 19 working days. I'll count them down for sure!
  	Keep your fingers crossed for me - later today my landlord will show my current appartment to some people who are interested in it, and I hope they want it, because paying rent for both appartments would see me very very very broke.


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 15, 2011)

Anneri, happy to hear that you found a nice apartment! I heard so many times it's definitely hard to find one in Munich with a reasonable price. Oh dear.... sorry to hear about the temporary place though. At least you still have your own bathroom! A shared bathroom with shady people would've been a real nightmare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

  	I've been missing for a week because we got our electricity cut off. The landlord was supposed to pay for it (it's included in our contract) but he somehow forgot and left the bill to 2000 EUR. It happened Thursday last week. I happen to be at home that day when the technician came, and he was not up for any negotiation... I was shaking afterwards. 
  	The landlord paid up immediately that day, but the company took very long to process it somehow (bastards!) and we're left without electricity until last Tuesday... five days without power and hot water. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It might be fun for a while with candles, but after the charger on the phone is out.... I started panicking. It's a little tragic how I became so attached with electricity.

  	Well, obviously we survived it... although now I'm busy catching up on work and internet life... *sigh*. 

  	But hey, it's weekend now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Hope you all have a great one!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 15, 2011)

^^ Good luck on renting out your current apartment. Stay safe for the next two weeks. You are strong, I must learn to be as adaptable and brave.   So, I spent the afternoon thinking about the OPI Miss Universe np and on my way home, I picked up Crown Me Already! and It's My Year, the two colours that called my name. Havent bought any opi for a long time so ithey are a treat. Last week I went to a few Dior counters and they were all out of Aloha np so I was disappointed. I didn't run out and buy Princess perfume though as I'm quite picky with my fragrances and thought I better try it on a few more times first.   Have a good weekend, ladies! Anyone watching Harry potter?


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 15, 2011)

Anneri -- glad you found a new apartment, but bummer that you have to wait to move in.  Sounds like you will have many adventures living in your temporary apartment (laughed at your comment about pepper spray -- good idea!!)

  	Astrid -- yikes, no electricity for 5 days??  I would have been tempted to ask the property manager to pay for a hotel to stay in!!  But sounds like you were tough and survived.  Whew.

  	MissQQ -- enjoy your polishes!  That is one thing I haven't picked up this summer -- I've been too busy accumulating other stuff 
  	I have some family that went to the midnight showing of Harry Potter.  It isn't something I've gotten into, but people sure get into it (dressing up as characters to go to the movie).  Maybe I am missing out lol!


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 15, 2011)

MissQQ -- I watched Harry Potter! I went to the midnight screening on the 12th. It was great fun! I didn't dress up for it though... would've been fun, now that I thought of it . I'm a fan but not the kind that would dress up for it 

  	Michelle -- we had that thought as well... But last weekend there were open air concert that lasted until midnight and we kind of go out all day. That's why we didn't think it's worth it to stay in a hotel.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 15, 2011)

Astrid, welcome back! I had a blackout a few months ago and I was jumping. It was at night and very warm and worse, I bought pints of ice cream and I feared they would all melt. Luckily it was anl electrical trip so the fridge's socket wasn't damaged and got it to work within half an hour.  Michelle - thanks, I came home and painted Crown Me Already! over Chanel khaki vert np (with I did last night). :eyelove:. Nail polishes are comparatively easier to purchase because there are no sizes so it's good that you are busy with buying other things that are harder to find, like shoes!  I never dress up for HP movies too but just read the books and watch the films. I think it's very fun to dress up. I don't know who I will dress up as, maybe the owl lol.


----------



## Almus (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh Anneri, that's great! Well, not the temporary apartment, but the other! Be strong and don't be tempted to count the days down, or it will make it worse =P

  	Cute, it's terrible about the electricity issue. What I don't understand is if that your landlord paid the bill right away, why did it take so much time for the electricity company to restore the service? Well, everything is fixed now, but uh, I can't imagine living w/o electricity nowadays (internet cuts are bothersome and it is just internet!).

  	Here it is very hot and wet! I am counting down the days for August to come, since I won't have to go to the University for working, although I'll be doing some work stuff at home. I just want to go to the beach and sleep my siesta these days! =D


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 15, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> ShadowAddict -- I am the same -- always in heels.  *Even if I am running errands -- I am usually wearing tall wedge heels*.  If I get dressed up, I have some sky high heels.  Makes me feel girly
> Glad I wasn't the only one who sent out for milkshakes last night.  We had a buy one, get one coupon and I made my hubs use it on a Heath Bar Blizzard.  I should be working out right now . . .


 
  	When I'm wearing jeans or pants I'm in tall wedges. I can't tell you how many different ones I own, I love them. For going out a bit dressy definitely tall heels and yeh makes ya feel all girly.

  	Buy one get one free sounds good and so does the Heath Bar Blizzard. I just bought some Heath Bar Breyers Ice Cream last week, yum. Ice cream does not last long in this house.


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 15, 2011)

Shadowaddict -- Wearing tall heels is the only way I can wear pants (without them dragging on the ground)!
  	Yum to the Heath bar ice cream.  I made brownies with my girls yesterday, but I put them in the freezer so I wouldn't eat them all.  I have been horrible this week with my sweets!


  	MissQQ -- true about not having to worry about sizes with polishes LOL  I can't tell you how many times I have had to send stuff back this summer.  I am driving my hubby a little nutso!  
  	My sister had a great time at the midnight premier of HP -- she said there were a lot of people dressed up in costumes (and even got her pic with some of them).  She did say it was a great movie.  Can you believe I haven't read any of the books or seen any of the movies??


----------



## Shypo (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi girls!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have a lot to catch up on!!

  	ShadowAddict, I am so sorry to hear of your loss - your dog was beautiful!  I know he gave you many happy years!  I miss my Hercules every day - especially this time this year as we had just found out he was sick, so did a lot of things with him to make his last weeks special.  I hope you are doing ok......big hugs to you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Anneri, what you are feeling is normal, but you will find your way - you have a great future to look forward to, so work through the process as best you can - it is just part of the 'journey'.  One day you will look back on this experience and smile - and you will be so much stronger for it.  The pepper spray comment made me laugh too!!!  The wedding sounds like a great time!!

  	Astrid, what an ordeal!  I couldn't imagine 5 days without electricity - as you say, not being able to charge the phone is awful!  You feel very vulnerable (and completely inconvenienced!).  I'm glad everything is back to 'normal' now......

  	Miss QQ - how exciting about your shoes!!!  What a wonderful, luxury purchase!  Good for you - I hope you love your BBW stuff too - it's too bad that your friend couldn't get your LM lipcolor or the YSL balm.......is it something I could do a CP for you?  I'm not sure how that works, and the exchange rate probably stinks right now.  But let me know.

  	Elena, it's so good to see you posting here again - your shopping trip sounds fabulous!  And I know you will hear good things soon about your thesis - you worked very hard, through some very tough circumstances, and you came out the other side!  I'm very proud of you!

  	Chocolate....hmmm....I'm not a chocolate girl (don't throw darts) but I really like See's, and Lindt.  When I was in Belgium a lot of years ago I bought some to bring home, and those were spectacular.

  	Michelle, your Heath Bar Blizzard is one of my favorites - I also love the Reese's one.....we now have a Sonic (YAY!!!) so I end up getting a cream slush about every other week - very tasty and refreshing!  The lines are nuts though - my brother, who lives down south, laughs because they've had Sonic for years.  I don't know why it takes the northern states so long to get stuff that the south has had forever - we only got WalMart back in the mid 90s, and Target a few years ago.  It's getting better, but progress sometimes seems slow.

  	I got more of Semi Precious than I originally thought I would - a couple of lippies, blushes, and the MSFs (including Pearl and the Crystal Pink one - I just couldn't resist!!)....and a few shadows.  I also indulged in a couple of new Clarins items, the new mineral eye shadow palette (which HG has mentioned on here before) in Rosewood and one of the new Rouge Prodige Color Definition lip colors in Miami Pink.  

  	I'm going back to read the other posts now - I have about 2 pages to catch up on -


----------



## Eleentje (Jul 17, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Almus* 

 
 		 			Here it is very hot and wet! I am counting down the days for August to come, since I won't have to go to the University for working, although I'll be doing some work stuff at home. I just want to go to the beach and sleep my siesta these days! =D



	Here it is cold in wet this whole weekend  Brrr! Since I have no holidays left for this year, I won't be able to escape the weather either. Hopefully it'll go back to warm and dry weather soon, as that's what summers are for!

  	Astrid, 5 days without electricity and hot water sound like a complete nightmare! It is awful that your landlord "forgot" to pay the bills, and you had to suffer for it.

  	Michelle, I haven't read any of the HP books either, and have only incidentally seen 2 movies. I somehow didn't quite get into that hype. I found the movies interesting, but not the "OMG, I need to see all the other movies and read the books" kind of way. 

  	Enjoy your new goodies, Miss QQ and Cheryl! I've decided to skip Semi-Precious, as I hardly use my mineralized Mac products, besides MSF and mineralized blushes. This may change, however, when i get myself some of that pixie epoxy stuff or Fix +.

  	I hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 17, 2011)

^^ You have a good weekend too, or a good new week ahead. It's Monday here already. I agree with you about the HP movies, no "wow" factor. I did enjoy the first few books more. 

  	Hi Cheryl! I tried the BBW Country Chic shower gel in a bath and the scent is strong but nice. It smells like a more lemony version of Chance eau Tender. Thanks for your offer, I think I can live without them at the moment and I should save some money for fall. I don't know how a CP works too lol. Enjoy the Semi Previous goodies. Pearl msf was sold out within 2 hrs at my counter, but I don't think they had many to begin with. Interesting Clarin items, I'm going to check them out when they hit my counter. Are they fall items?

  	Michelle - Your sister must had a great time. I like the first few books of the series a lot, but when I watched the first movie, I was quite disappointed as it didn't live up to my imagination when I read it. But I continued reading the books and watching the movies. They are good entertainment but I'm not crazy over it. Can I have some of your brownies please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Here is the pic of my shoes. I'm not very good at taking the pic, the pic at the website is much better lol. Can't see the heels here but they are only 5cm tall. But you get the idea of the colour, grey with brown undertones.


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 17, 2011)

MissQQ -- those shoes are stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Love them -- very feminine and classy looking.  Nothing like a new pair of shoes to make your day!!  And yes, come over for some brownies! 

  	Elena -- sorry you are having cold and wet weather!  Wish I could pass along some of our sunshine here to you!  It has been gorgeous here lately.  Trying to enjoy it while it lasts . . . 

  	Cheryl -- Yes, the Reeses blizzard is divine also.  And we love Sonic, too!  I love the "happy hour" between 2-4 for half price slushies. I will have to try the cream slush


----------



## Shypo (Jul 17, 2011)

Miss QQ, those shoes are gorgeous - I love them!  Michelle hit the nail on the head - classy and feminine.  And I love the color for fall!

  	Yes, the Clarins items are new for fall, but I do not think they are LE.  And if you change your mind about the LM and YSL lippies, let me know and I sure we could figure it out.  Nordstrom still has all of the LM colors.

  	Elena, I too hope that you get some nice weather soon - cold and wet is for fall and spring, not summer!  Sending some pretty weather your way! 

  	I played 9 holes of golf with my family today - it's just a little par 3 near where we live, and we had the whole course to ourselves, so we got a bit silly on some of the holes.  No one kept score, and we had a really great time.  It's hard to find things the whole family likes to do now that my boys are grown - so this was very special.  We then went to the clubhouse, which is really a restaurant, and had really good pizza.  I'm looking forward to doing it again in the near future!

  	Sunday is winding down, and I'm getting ready to go get hamburgers and hot dogs ready for the grill - my older son is bringing along some of his 'mates', as usual, so it should be fun.  And then I hit the hay!!

  	I hope you all had a wonderful weekend (weather notwithstanding) - back to the 'grind' tomorrow!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 17, 2011)

Michelle - Thanks I will treasure my first ferragamo. We don't have Reese or Sonic, only Dairy Queen. I prefer starbucks frappucino with whipped cream. 

  	Thanks, Cheryl. Looks like most makeup is perm this fall, and that is great news so I don't have to rush out and buy them all. The golf and pizza sounds wonderful! Hope you get to do it again soon, it's always happy to spend time with the family and everyone is having a good time too. The grill sounds great too. Pleased to know you are having fun this weekend. It just flew by for me, and I didn't do anything fun, and it's Monday now!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 18, 2011)

Indeed, the weekend just flew by! I had (and have) loads to organise for the move - I'm afraid you'll hear nothing else from me during the next two weeks! Luckily the people who came over on friday want my apartment, so that's settled too. I'm reliefed! And now I've to start packing things, and that's more difficult than usual - one tiny part of my things will accompany me to Munich, and that wil be hand-picked. It's really strange - the last time I did that I was leaving for university, and that feels so long ago! Well, then another part goes to my bf's apartment (the things I value most and stuff like my clothes), and then the last part (my furniture etc.) goes into storage. Phew! My parents already came with their car and took my plants and the things from my balcony. So sad, not so long ago I shared a pic of it with you...

  	I'm really looking forward to watching Harry Potter this week!

  	MissQQ - your new shoes are beautiful. So classy! Thanks for your kind words as well - I don't feel very brave at all but am just stumbling through it all and hoping for the best...

  	Astrid - without electricity! OMG! That's horrible. Hopefully you'll have to pay less rent for this month for all of your bother!

  	Bonitinha - wow, you weren't sucked into the HP hype then! Do you like fantasy tales like HP and, for example, Lord of the Rings at all?

  	Almus - sending some cool weather your way! It's been quite rainy these last days, but I like it - I get things done  when it's cool!

  	Shypo - your weekend sounds great. So nice to have some quality time with the family!

  	All this talk about chocolate, icecream and other things! Yum! I'm halfway in the Stephanie Plum novels, and as the heroine always eats fast food and doghnuts, it has me craving that! Very bad, but I had some pizza and doughnuts today... Doughnuts are actually quite hard to find over here and when you get them, they're plain, not in the wide variety you have them in the US.

  	Hope everybody has a good week - I'll go back to my boxes! *cracks knuckles* - btw, the pepper spray remark was dead serious! I'll get some later this week. I'll feel safer then.


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 18, 2011)

Anneri -- good luck with all of your packing and moving!  I'm sure this is all a whirlwind for you right now!!
  	You know, I have only see the first Lord of the Rings movie -- but my husband loves them.  Maybe we'll have to watch the series when the kids are in bed.  We have watched all of the Narnia movies and have liked those.  I am more of a historical fiction girl myself, but I really should branch out more.

  	Have a great Monday ladies!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 18, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Indeed, the weekend just flew by! I had (and have) loads to organise for the move - I'm afraid you'll hear nothing else from me during the next two weeks! Luckily the people who came over on friday want my apartment, so that's settled too. I'm reliefed! And now I've to start packing things, and that's more difficult than usual - one tiny part of my things will accompany me to Munich, and that wil be hand-picked. It's really strange - the last time I did that I was leaving for university, and that feels so long ago! Well, then another part goes to my bf's apartment (the things I value most and stuff like my clothes), and then the last part (my furniture etc.) goes into storage. Phew! My parents already came with their car and took my plants and the things from my balcony. So sad, not so long ago I shared a pic of it with you...
> 
> I'm really looking forward to watching Harry Potter this week!
> 
> ...


	good luck with the move sweetie!! I hope everything goes smoothly for you and i can't wait to hear about your adventures!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 18, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Anneri -- good luck with all of your packing and moving!  I'm sure this is all a whirlwind for you right now!!
> You know, I have only see the first Lord of the Rings movie -- but my husband loves them.  Maybe we'll have to watch the series when the kids are in bed.  We have watched all of the Narnia movies and have liked those.  I am more of a historical fiction girl myself, but I really should branch out more.
> 
> Have a great Monday ladies!


	If you like historical fiction and would like to branch out, do try Guy Gavriel Key! He's one of my favourite writers and writes something he calls historical fantasy. He takes a genuine historical moment and slightly, very slightly changes it. His writing is very poignant and he creates wonderful characters. 'The Lions of Al-Rassan' is about 12th century Spain when in a short moment christians, jews and muslims coexisted peacefully, 'Tigana' about Renaissance Italy, 'A song for Arbonne' is about the France of the mediaval troubadours and the 'Byzantine Mosaic' is maybe my favourite story ever. It's about Constantinople in the 6th century, about the building of the Hagia Sophia. There's also one about China in ancient times and about England in the 6th century.
  	He has also written a trilogy that has 'Lord of the Rings' written all over it (he worked with Tolkien's son Christopher on JRR Tolkien's last writings) and a YA novel called 'Ysabel' which I love (no surprise there). His writing is so vivid that I still want to visit the places he writes about - Istanbul and the Hagia Sophia, the Alhambra in Spain, Aix en Provence.

  	The Lord of the Rings was and is, btw, a passion of mine - and a Tolkien forum was my first forum and LOTR my first fandom! I'm really excited for the Hobbit - much more excited than I could ever be for Harry Potter! (Which I read for the first time when I went to school in Canterbury, before the hype. I loved it immediately because it matched my experience somehow - the feeling of being in a strange environment and the very Britishness of it I encountered freshly every day...)

  	Sorry about the ramble! Besides Make up, I love books with a passion!


----------



## Eleentje (Jul 18, 2011)

Anneri, thanks for your book recommendations, actually!
  	I will definitely look into Guy Gavriel Key's books in future, cos I'm picking up my old passion for reading, now that I have more free time, and you made it sound so interesting.
  	I enjoyed LOTR movies, when they came out, but I like fantasy stuff in general, just as much as I like (good) sci-fi.
  	I've read all the Narnia books, when I was about 7-8, and I really loved them. Another book I really loved as a child was "The Talking Parcel" by Gerald Durrell. It would be really cool if there would be a film based on it.

  	Good luck with the move, and we are looking forward to hearing how it all went in a few weeks. Hopefully you won't need to use the pepper spray, though! *shudders*


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 18, 2011)

I love books -- so thanks, ladies, for your recs!!  We're going on a trip to the lake this week, so I need to pick up some good reading material . . .


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 18, 2011)

Anneri - good luck. Thanks for your recommendations too, I'm going to hunt down Byzantine Mosiac just because of the collection. I like watching historical fiction movies, or myths & legends like LOTR but I don't read the books. On the other hand, I love reading those for young readers like Narnia but I don't enjoy the Narnia movies. Maybe I should go read all the Narnia books, which I never read as a child. It's a shame you don't have all the different flavoured donuts. There are a few chain stores selling them and I like them because they are sweet and chocolatey but I don't eat them often.

  	Lou - Thanks, I thinking when to wear them out for the first time. Probably when I watch Lion King, the musical next month! It will be the first musical I'm watching. I like musicals but never had the chance to watch any in theatres, only on tv.

  	Michelle - I like the Australian tv series of Merlin very much. I only have series 1, 2 and part of 3. There is series 4 now but I'm not sure if they are continuing with the show. There is a good balance of drama, humour and romance, and the actors are all good-looking. Not sure if you have heard of it or if it is shown widely.


----------



## ssaemblog (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, I haven't been here in a while.

  	Celebrated my birthday on the 16th, did some shopping and did even more shopping on the 17th. Got a lot of makeup. Birthday gifts makeup wise were Benefit eyeshadow in Where There's Smoke, the trio with High Beam, Benetint, and Posie tint, and Urban Decay Naked lipstick. Then I did my own shopping and got a Sephora #29 blending brush (and loved it so much that I went to get a second one yesterday), ELF powder brush, and a five drawer storage thing. So much easier for makeup storage! Also got a blazer from Charlotte Russe that I've been waiting to go on sale for ages. Unfortunately, it was XS and the last one on clearance. :| I'm normally a M or L. But hey, it fits my arms so as long as I don't button it, it actually fits.

  	Then I went to Charlotte and basically went on a MAC craze. I've only bought so much MAC at once on my birthdays and Christmas. Most of my MAC before was from swaps. got Angel and Vegas Volt lipstick, Satin Taupe eyeshadow... went to CCO and got Lazy Day lipstick and Fold and Tuck lipglass. I got excited when I saw Lazy Day since I got into MAC late and missed that collection. They also had Viva Glam Gaga lipglass which is one of my favourites. I don't know why I didn't buy a damn backup.

  	But yeah, now that that's over, I'm back to my normal miserable life, hah.


----------



## User38 (Jul 19, 2011)

greetings and salutations to all the Chanel Ratonas!!

  	Funny, but I have missed you all and all the comments which inspire or teach -- I have been flooded with work, and personal issues which are still unresolved.  It has been a very rough month for me.

  	ssaemblog.. don't say your life is misserable.. you are young, healthy and it doesn't seem as if you have major problems.. trust me, life is full of very very difficult moments and your life sounds easy.. at least from your post.

  	annieri.. best of luck on your move and new life !! If I think I know where you will be working, you have hit it big !! Enjoy and thrive and thanks for the book info
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	msqq.. what lovely shoes!  so classy and classic !! enjoy! I love my Ferragamo loafers.. and my big tall platform wedges.. but frankly the more I wear flats during the day the less sore my back is at night..I am trying to take it easy with this now as stress can cause me to run to ground.

  	Elena, sending 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your way .. good thing about the weather, it changes!

  	C!  So nice to see you and am glad all is well with you.. biggest hugs --


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi everyone! It's been a while, but I wanted to pop by and say hi 

  	Anneri - that's sounds awful about your place! Thank goodnes you have something for September. Stay safe! Jerome and I are doing the exact same thing right now - we need to move out by next Thursday (AHHH!), and we'll be staying with his family for the month of August. Thankfully there's no one shady there! Just not a whole lot of space with 8 people in a 4 bedroom house! We also found a place that we love for Sept. 1st - just waiting to be approved, and hopefully we'll hear back from them tomorrow saying we got it! 

  	Astrid - that's crazy! It's tough to live without electricity for too long, isn't it? I'm glad everything was resolved and you're able to get back to your routine!

  	MissQQ - Love the shoes!! So elegant and classy, and they'll go with just about anything. 

  	Sam - Happy belated birthday!  Hope you're enjoying all of your goodies!

  	HG - We missed youuuu! Hope you're doing well and are able to get some 'you' time in there soon 

  	Life is starting to settle down - I was hired at a private all-girls school as the French teacher for September, Jerome and I have found a place, we've decided to stay in Toronto for the next few years to get our experience and plan/have our wedding before going abroad, the camp/research project I'm directing is over half-way done and everything is running smoothly (fingers crossed!!), I'm done all my course work and certification that I needed to get done this summer, and once August hits both Jerome and I finally get a bit of a break to enjoy together for a few days!

  	Hope everyone is happy and well


----------



## ssaemblog (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm a child abuse victim every day of my life, haha. Physical, verbal, you name it. It's not easy just because I made one post about my birthday one day out of an entire year. I deal with screaming, slamming cabinets, and all that "fun" stuff every single day and _yes_, it's been reported in the past and nobody does jack about it here and _no_, I can't go anywhere else. So since I live my life every day, and know what happens, I think I can say my life is pretty miserable, haha.

_Trust me_.

  	I know that post wasn't meant to be rude but I've read that same bit from other people over and over again so I _have_ to clear that up.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 19, 2011)

Anneri, first, your new avatar is so cute!  Thanks for the recs on the books - your passion really comes through in your descriptions!  It's a marvelous pasttime - getting lost in someone else's imagination!  Things are starting to happen for you!!  Good luck with the move and the 'choosing'........

  	Michelle, yes, Sonic happy hour is quite fun!  Good thing they're not just up the road!  Ha!

  	HG, so glad to see you back!  I hope things are going better for you - I pm'd you, and then came back and read posts - and Jenn and I said almost the exact same thing about 'you' time!!

  	Jenn, sounds like you're on your way too!  I'm glad things are sorting themselves out!  Your new position sounds great!

  	Happy belated birthday, Sam!  Sounds like you got some great birthday goodies!

  	Hi Elena!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Big hi's and hugs to Winthrop, Nora, Elegant and Kate!


----------



## ssaemblog (Jul 19, 2011)

My name is Freddie. ._. Hahaha.
  	Unless there's a Sam here with a birthday close to mine too.

  	If it is me we're talking about here, thank you. 
  	(I backtracked to look for other bday posts lol)

  	If not, never mind. ._.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 19, 2011)

Oops!  I meant Freddie - sorry about that!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome back all!  Good to see everyone again!

  	Freddie -- I am sorry to read what you wrote about what goes on in your daily life.  I hope you have someone you can turn to -- and I wish you happiness once you are able to get out on your own.

  	Cheryl -- the bad thing for me is Sonic is just up the road from where I live LOL  "Danger Zone"


----------



## User38 (Jul 19, 2011)

Jenn.. thank you so much for your well wishes.. you are a so sweet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just got a pm from C! and she mentions some me time too.. and I know you are both right -- I am working on it.

  	C!  just pm'd you.. thank you again for just being you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	Michelle.. nice to see you again! Enjoy Sonic.. lol

  	cutie, Elena, Almus and all I might have missed -- big hugs to you


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 19, 2011)

^^ I looked at Sonic frozen zone and drinks menu - they have so many varieties! Want to try the iced latte, mocha and java, maybe they are as good or better than starbucks. I don't drink hot coffee but weirdly I like cold ones. It's nice to have Sonic just up the road, they have so much food and drinks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do they operate 24 hrs? I can see why it is "dangerous" to be close by.

  	Hi HG! Welcome back. Very happy to see you here again. Hope that work is winding down and the personal issues aren't stressing you out. I get a lot of aches and backaches are very hard to deal with so I stick to flats most of the time. I saw their loafers when I was in the store. Definitely will consider them when my current go-to flats wear out.

  	Jenns - Have fun in August!

  	Freddie - Happy belated birthday and I hope the situation can improve and you can speak to people who are supportive of you.


----------



## User38 (Jul 19, 2011)

msqq.. Ferragamo loafers are so so comfy and elegant.. I have a few pairs but I particularly love my kid and suede ones.. they fit like soft socks.. lol.


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 19, 2011)

HG -- so you are a Sonic fan, too?  I don't feel quite so bad if I get the diet concoctions . . . 
  	Hope you are doing well -- sounds like life has been busy for you!

  	MissQQ -- yes, Sonic will basically do any flavor combo you like -- sodas mixed with flavors, slushes, shakes, you name it!  They have a lemon berry slush that is delish.  But I have to avoid driving by there LOL  I'm not sure if they are open 24 hrs, but pretty close.  We keep getting on food topics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	We are heading to a weekend at a cabin by a lake -- I really should be packing . . .


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 20, 2011)

i wish we had sonic in the uk! it sounds so bad but sooo good for a junk food treat!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 20, 2011)

Michelle, that sounds like a terrific weekend plan!  I would love a lake cabin......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	We're going to the beach in RI on Saturday - the weather is supposed to be perfect for the beach, so I'm psyched!  It's going to be oppressively hot here in the northeast tomorrow and Friday - I have to be in NYC tomorrow when the heat index will be 105 - there are few worse things than waiting for your track to be posted in Penn Station when it's hot and muggy outside.  Ick.  The good thing is that the trains are almost refrigerated, so you cool off fast! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Sonic may be on the docket for today - a slush would be a nice lunchtime treat!!

  	HG, I hope the pinky gets better soon!  It's amazing how such a small digit can give such big problems!

  	Happy day everyone!!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 20, 2011)

Cheryl -- have fun at the beach on Saturday!  I hope you have a great time and escape the heat.  

  	Lou -- there are lots of Sonic "copy cat" recipes online -- I bet you can find some and make them at home (like their Cherry Limeades, etc).  But that kinda takes away from the fun of driving thru . . . 

  	Today is our 15th wedding anniversary -- I can't believe it.  Since we are leaving tomorrow to go on our little trip to the lake with the kids, we're waiting until August to go on a little weekend trip with just the two of us.  I wish we were going to Hawaii right about now, but we'll settle on another lake retreat


----------



## bis (Jul 20, 2011)

Congratulations to your anniversary, hope you get some time with your hubby alone


----------



## Shypo (Jul 20, 2011)

Congratulations Michelle! That's a great milestone! I hope you have fun this weekend, and I know you'll enjoy your trip in August - what a blessing!!


----------



## Almus (Jul 20, 2011)

Congrats Michelle! I hope you enjoy this trip and the next one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hello everyone! I am very busy at work at the moment, but as usual, I always stop by and read a little bit the forums (I can't just stop doing that, no matter how busy I am!). I hope everyone is doing well. HG, it's great to hear from you =)

  	Here we are having a terribly hot summer. I am having serious problems when it comes to sleep-time at nights and well, that only makes me feel more tired in the morning when I have to face another day full of work. At least I will have some days off work in August and after, I'll be going to England for a short trip and I am planning on indulge myself on british cosmetics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Sending tons of e-hugs!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks all -- it is fun to have a couple of little trips to look forward to!

  	Almus -- I hope you find some relief from the heat.  I have major insomnia -- so I can relate to the sleep issues (no fun).  Exciting about your trip to England!!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Almus!  I know what you mean about heat and sleeping - it drives me crazy too!  We don't have central air, and I have refused, thus far, to have my husband put our air conditioner in the bedroom window.  It's so noisy, and takes away so much light!  But I might change my mind tonight - tomorrow and Friday are supposed to be oppressive, so it may be a matter of self-preservation.

  	I hope you can find a way to stay cool and get some sleep - it's always nice to look forward to vacation and cosmetics shopping!!  Wahoo!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 20, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Cheryl -- have fun at the beach on Saturday!  I hope you have a great time and escape the heat.
> 
> Lou -- there are lots of Sonic "copy cat" recipes online -- I bet you can find some and make them at home (like their Cherry Limeades, etc).  But that kinda takes away from the fun of driving thru . . .
> 
> Today is our 15th wedding anniversary -- I can't believe it.  Since we are leaving tomorrow to go on our little trip to the lake with the kids, we're waiting until August to go on a little weekend trip with just the two of us.  I wish we were going to Hawaii right about now, but we'll settle on another lake retreat


  	oohh i shall have a look online!

  	and congratulations on your anniversary!! 15 years is so amazing and it is so lovely to see a couple that is so happy after all those years! i hope you have a fabulous trip!


----------



## User38 (Jul 20, 2011)

C! I think I would have to be committted if I had no ac.. lol.  We don't even have a breeze now.. ugh.

  	Sonic all the way !!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh geez it's past 3:30am and I'm sitting here doing my nails and reading specktra.

  	All this talk of Sonic makes me want my daily fix. I have a serious addiction the their Rt 44 diet cherry coke. It 's almost daily that I get one and love their ice so i get a Rt 44 cup of ice also. I sometimes go ahead and get a treat with real sugar. I love their fresh fruit smoothies and of course their hot fudge milkshakes. And being a chocoholic I always ask for extra hot fudge. Their milkshakes are so think anyway it doesn't make it all runny just pure joy. But considering the calories I may as well just stick it straight on my ass or hips


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 21, 2011)

Happy anniversary, Michelle. Congrats and have fun at the lake cabin. Sounds fabulous.

  	Almus - Hope you can stay cool and get well rested. I have insomnia and when the nights are warm, it's worse. Your holiday is very exciting!

  	I am having a bad throat and getting down with cold. All the food talk doesn't make me drool now lol. Hope that I can get better by weekend so I can have fun, but it's unlikely. So sad..


----------



## Anneri (Jul 21, 2011)

Michelle - happy anniversary! Have fun at your trip! 15 years - that's so awesome.

  	Chery, thanks! I'm finally watching the movie today, I'm very excited!

  	For all those suffering under the heat . I hope it gets cool sooner! I always suffer under the heat and admire everybody who can cope with it. I'm an autumn girl all the way.

  	HG - yes, I hit the jackpot, I think... I tend to forget that because the logistics are so defficult to solve right now, but I'm looking very forward to the opportunity!

  	I'm very happy that you liked my little review! My first part time job was at a bookstore, and because I'm such an avid reader I loved to recommend the books I loved.

  	Jenn - I just hate moving! Yours sound quite fun, too! Living in a crowded house can be quite demanding, even if there're no shady people involved! In my flat right now it's pure mayhem. Boxes and stuff all over the place, ugh!

  	I've have it up to here, guys. Yesterday I heard from the landlord of the shady house that there was a problem with the water pipes, so I can move in on the 5th and not th 1st the earliest. So I'm in the wonderful situation to find some room to stay for the first week and I just broke down. And after breaking down I booked the cheapest hotel room I found in Munich, because I'm just fed up with everything.
  	My mother, when I called to rant, just told me 'that's what you wanted' and told me again that she is highly doubtful of the whole thing, and after that, I just couldn't take it anymore so I spent the rest of the evening in the tub reading a book.

  	And this morning I woke up and found that a bit of my upper incisor just broke off and I don't even know when. I've an appointment at the doctor on Monday, but I'm majorly afraid of going to the dentist, so I've the feeling I need something stronger than anything Sonic has to offer. I'm thinking whiskey./rant


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi everyone! I've been busy catching up working for the lost time I had during the electricity mess up. On the other hand, I think I could be more productive after all that limited resource training. 

  	Anneri - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 take a deep breath. I'm sure it'll all be alright in the end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That really sucks though, when you feel like it's really one blow after the other . Feel free to rant around here . Btw, I hate going to the dentist too. I have this trust issue with them. I have a dentist I really like, back in Indonesia. I haven't found one I like over here. I need one with really nice bedside manner. I'm always secretly afraid the dentist will say: "Oh you have the worst teeth I've ever seen, there's no hope... OR we'll going to make a whole lot of money because of you" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

  	Michelle - Happy Anniversary! 15 years is a great year to celebrate.

  	I'll be right back after catching up with the previous post!


----------



## Eleentje (Jul 21, 2011)

Awww, thank you for all the hugs!  Made me squeal a little inside   
  	I always read the new posts on this thread via my phone, when I get a free moment at work, cos it puts me in a good mood!
  	Anneri, sorry to hear about your mishaps, but things will definitely get better soon enough! I've been on a bit of a rough patch last week, when everything, and I mean EVERYTHING, seemed to be going wrong; I almost felt like having a good old cry. This week is so much better, and I'm smiling again! Stay optimistic, and don't let these drawbacks bring you down.  I keep my fingers crossed for you that your first days at work are going to make all these hardships in the beginning worth it 

  	Me and dentists have been in a long term relationship ever since I was young :/ It doesn't help it that i fell down on my chin, when I was about 12, and most of my front teeth got tiny cracks in them because of it.

  	Freddie, I'm sorry to hear that other people are making your life miserable. I hope that soon enough you'll find a way out of that unhealthy environment and things will get better for you!

  	Almus, when are you going to be in the UK, and are you going to London or elsewhere. I love going shopping in the UK, especially for clothes. Somehow it's always so much more fashionable!

  	Michelle, congrats on your 15th anniversary! I hope that a day will come, when I'll be celebrating mine, whenever that's going to be 

  	Cheryl, have you ever considered one of those floor AC's? I wouldn't know if they're good enough, but at least they do not have to be mounted on the window?

  	HG, great to have you back. Hope whatever difficulties you are having will get resolved soon (it's all a bit cryptic to me) and you'll get some free time soon, and we'll see you on here a bit more often!

  	Miss QQ, get well soon! I can't stand that feeling when you're just getting a cold, eep!

	Big squishy hugs for everyone!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 22, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Michelle - happy anniversary! Have fun at your trip! 15 years - that's so awesome.
> 
> Chery, thanks! I'm finally watching the movie today, I'm very excited!
> 
> ...


	i'm so sorry about everything that is happening. i know that paying for a hotel isn't the best thing but at least it is only for a week and of course you might be able to relax more there.  i'm also sad at your mum's reaction. yes this is what you wanted but equally you couldn't know you were going to have issues like this! and i don't doubt that after the first month when you get into yoru nice accomodation things will get so much better for you.

  	and have shots of vodka before you go to the dentist! lol!! i hope that goes ok for you


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 22, 2011)

^^ with the vodka! I might try that before my next trip to the dentist too


----------



## Anneri (Jul 22, 2011)

I honestly thought about that too, but I think it could interfere with the anesthetic? And that would be not so good!

  	Thank you Astrid, Lou and Elena for your calming words! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I watched the last HP with the bf last night and we really liked it! It's so strange that it's over now - for so long there has been a new movie every year.

  	And then three really good things happened today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got my tax refund and can now breathe more easily because it gives me some room to pay for the move and things. Then I got finally my letter of reference from the publishing firm from hell that fired me a few month ago, and it's really good! So no more worries in this field either. And then I went to the MAC counter and got a truly wonderful Unsurpassable MES. Yay!

  	All that really cheered me up and I hope I'll manage the move now fine.

  	And - it's friday!!! Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi girls!!!

  	A lot of you are having challenging weeks........they are almost over.  One thing I try to remember is that whatever irksome thing is happening, it cannot last forever.  I also had a strange thing happen a couple of weeks ago - I was riding with my husband in our old convertible to a restaurant we hadn't tried before.  The weather was picture perfect, and we were driving past a farm near where we live.  I cannot explain it, but at that VERY moment, I felt what I can only describe as joyful.  For no reason.  I could have squealed with delight.  It was such a euphoric feeling, and it came out of nowhere.  I don't recall ever feeling exactly that way.  So now, when I'm getting stressed, I think back to that day and how I felt, and it helps me get through the moment.  I know my mind is a bit iffy at times, but I'm teaching myself some different coping skills.  Just wanted to share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  

  	Anneri, I'm sorry that it seems that your mom is not supportive - I'm sure she's just thinking of how much she will miss you, plus worrying about you.  Sometimes parents don't realize how their reactions to what their children do affect those children......I've had that happen with my son lately - and it really hit home for me.  Perhaps you should plan to do something special with your mom before you go, or see if she can help you in some way?  It might help her if she feels part of the next chapter in your life.......

  	Astrid, good luck at the dentist - I know you will do fine.  Technology has come such a long way that many procedures are not as scary as they used to be.  I'll think good thoughts for you.

  	Shadow, I love those Route44s, and I too love the ice!  My brother told me you can actually buy bags of it for $2.

  	MissQQ, please feel better soon - maybe some chicken soup to soothe the senses?

  	Elena, I'm glad your week is improving.......here's to a great weekend for everyone!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (for some reason I couldn't find the little wine glass girls)

  	Elegant, I saw your post about the Smashbox Softlights in Prism.....I ordered it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Love me a pink blush!!

  	I was also in NYC yesterday and went into a Duane Reade for the first time.  Walgreen's, having bought DR last year, is in the process of upgrading the beauty departments.  I was really impressed.  They have 'gondolas' like Sephora - and carry such lines as Becca (wow), Pop Beauty, and Nailtini.  They also have a couple of lines I've never heard of, including one called Studio Makeup.  I swatched a couple of the shadows and couldn't believe how pigmented and smooth they are!  I bought 2.  They're $14 each, so in MAC territory.  I didn't have time to check out everything they had to offer, but am hoping the upgrades are coming to my local Walgreen's.  That's what the SA told me anyway - that the plan was to try this setup in the existing Walgreen's.  I'd be happy, but probably more broke.  But it's always fun to check out something new!!

  	I also hit up Inglot again, which is another story......I don't know if it's good or bad that there isn't one near me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  

  	I broke down and had my husband put the air conditioner in the window yesterday - I'm glad I did!!  It's going to hit record temps today!  Elena, we're looking in to one of those floor air conditioners too.......thanks for suggesting that!

  	Hope everyone is looking forward to their weekends!  Stay cool!!!!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks Cheryl for the inspirational words! Virginia Woolf called these moments 'moments of being' and it's always such a blessing to experience one!

  	I'm sure my family will come around in due time, it happened before. Astrid and I were joking about the dentist, btw, but I have to face mine next monday!

  	When I went shopping today one department store had the Lancome Holiday Palettes 2010 on discount. It's the L'Wren Scott ones - they're so pretty! Karla's swatches: http://karlasugar.net/2010/11/lancome-holiday-lwren-collection/. They were 45 euros, now they're 30 - any thoughts? I'd like to get them, but then I never had anything from Lancome.


----------



## bis (Jul 22, 2011)

Cheryl :hug: That will help me get through my days at the moment  You should not remind me that I wanted to look at Inglot more   Anneri, I'm really sure things work out great for you. You have a wonderful bf and Munich is really a great city  Do not think too much about what your mum said, mums are sometimes a bit challenged when they need to let their girls go and I am sure your mum would prefer you to have a fix job. Just stay as open as you are and things will sort themselves out   Hope you girls are having a good time. Funny that so many people have issues with dentists. So far I always had great experiences, unless you want to count a doc that thought himself to be the most charming thing on two legs :haha:  Do you think I need Clarity? Somehow I cannot say no to nice grey eyeshadows


----------



## Anneri (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes, yes, you need Clarity! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	(Maybe I need Clarity, too?)


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 22, 2011)

Bis - clarity was the mes I looked forward to for semi precious but I passed. It looks very pretty in the swatches. It is now sold out. I think you need to get it quick if you want it.  Elena - thanks. I thought I am weird because I hate the feeling too when I'm about to get a cold. It feels much worse than when the cold actually sets in.  Cheryl - thanks for sharing that. I think I must have felt at least something like this once, but I can't remember. I'm going to make an effort to write that feeling/occasion down so that I can think back when I'm feeling low. Enjoy your new makeup!  Anneri - I think the quad is pretty but I don't own any makeup from lance except for Erika K e/s. I want the holiday 2009 quad, the indigo and gold/bronze one. S sad that I passed it and now I can't get it anymore.  Hope everyone have a good weekend! We are almost at the end of July, that's very fast!


----------



## bis (Jul 22, 2011)

Anneri, that nearly did not work :lol:   I have Golden Gaze and I am not sure I like it, it looks to think applied and I was only using the NARS base :dunno:  MissQQ :wave: Why did you pass on Clarity?   Have a great weekend, girls


----------



## Anneri (Jul 22, 2011)

What exactly don't you like?

  	I love the colour so much, I could bathe in it!

  	I've to decide between the Lancome quad or Clarity. Hm.


----------



## bis (Jul 22, 2011)

[quote name="Anneri" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/1830#post_2145167"]	What exactly don't you like?

	I love the colour so much, I could bathe in it!

	I've to decide between the Lancome quad or Clarity. Hm.
[/quote]  Hmm, hard to describe, it looked cakey in a way. My bf said it looks fine, maybe I am just not used to wearing gold :dunno: how do you wear it?


----------



## Anneri (Jul 22, 2011)

I always wear it foiled over a sheer base like the Guerlain cream shadows for example. Did you try it foiled? I love that highly metallic effect.

  	Isn't it funny that you, JJ and me all ponder Clarity? My Douglas has still loads of it, btw - if anyone wants to get it.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 22, 2011)

I got Clarity - my Nordies only had one left.  It is SO pretty - it's the first one I picked out.  So IMO, it's one to grab.  Faux Gold is pretty too.  I also really like Rare Find.  My Golden Gaze is almost all black, so for me it's a bit 'meh'.  I'm also a big fan of Mineral Mode and Hint of Sapphire.


----------



## bis (Jul 22, 2011)

[quote name="Anneri" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/1830#post_2145174"]	I always wear it foiled over a sheer base like the Guerlain cream shadows for example. Did you try it foiled? I love that highly metallic effect.

	Isn't it funny that you, JJ and me all ponder Clarity? My Douglas has still loads of it, btw - if anyone wants to get it.
[/quote]  Yes, indeed it is. I might come back to your offer to get me one though  Btw, how is the packing going?   [quote name="Shypo" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/1860#post_2145176"]	I got Clarity - my Nordies only had one left.  It is SO pretty - it's the first one I picked out.  So IMO, it's one to grab.  Faux Gold is pretty too.  I also really like Rare Find.  My Golden Gaze is almost all black, so for me it's a bit 'meh'.  I'm also a big fan of Mineral Mode and Hint of Sapphire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/quote]  Oh, you like it too? Is it very glittery? How big is the difference in the veining?


----------



## katred (Jul 22, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Michelle - happy anniversary! Have fun at your trip! 15 years - that's so awesome.
> 
> Chery, thanks! I'm finally watching the movie today, I'm very excited!
> 
> ...


	Your mother and mine apparently went to the same maternity classes. I'm really sorry to hear about the problems you're having and moving to a new city is difficult enough without these sorts of complications. Try to remember that it's just a few days and then you'll be able to start settling in. Once you get there, you'll be in a better position to figure out the best thing to do for yourself. I think it's worth it to let the landlord have a piece of your mind. And let your employers know the problems that you're going through. While they might not be able to offer any "official" help, they may get the word out to people there who might know better places for you to be living while you're there.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 23, 2011)

^^ I saw your blog on Naked palette, congrats on getting it! The looks you did are gorgeous! I actually saw it at sephora 3 times since it's first launch, the first time was with the eyeliner duo. I am since not an owner of the palette as I thought there are too many warm shades of brown. But I think about it from time to time if I need it.  Bis - I passed Clarity just because I'm not excited about new Mac purchases now, and it was quite glittery when I swatched, so I felt I didnt need it. I bought the 234 and use it for my under eye concealer. I use the synthetic side to blend the concealer and the natural side to apply a bit of loose powder.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, I caved and got Clarity today. If you want me to, I could upload some pics in which I tried it over different bases?
  	It's quite glittery, that's right. And on me, my version of Unsurpassable and Clarity look quite similar, so maybe one needs only one... I'm wearing Unsurpassable today, just foiled over a light base, and it's gorgeous. Nearly a green-purple duochrome - lovely!
  	Will try Clarity tomorrow. Skipped the Lancome palette for now, but am still undecided... Maybe on Monday after the dentist? *g*

  	Katred - thank you. Mothers can't be quite difficult, can they? But no doubt they say the same about their daughters... I'll try to remember that is only for a short while - I tend to forget that.
  	Also, I love your new avatar!

  	My bf got me a little dragon plushie today that can protect me in Munich - so sweet!


----------



## katred (Jul 23, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Well, I caved and got Clarity today. If you want me to, I could upload some pics in which I tried it over different bases?
> It's quite glittery, that's right. And on me, my version of Unsurpassable and Clarity look quite similar, so maybe one needs only one... I'm wearing Unsurpassable today, just foiled over a light base, and it's gorgeous. Nearly a green-purple duochrome - lovely!
> Will try Clarity tomorrow. Skipped the Lancome palette for now, but am still undecided... Maybe on Monday after the dentist? *g*
> 
> ...


	Aw, I adore plushies. That's a sweet gesture.

  	I share your love of Unsurpassable, so pretty and original. I thought about Clarity, Jade's Fortune and Hint of Sapphire as well, but ended up with this one (and Smoked Ruby). Quite happy with my choice.


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi ladies!  Thanks for your kind words about celebrating our 15th anniversary   We had a great time at the lake.  It was so peaceful and beautiful -- here is the view from our cabin:




  	Now we are back home and back to reality . . . 

  	Shadowaddict -- maybe we need to stop talking about Sonic -- LOL -- there is a magnetic force trying to pull me in every time I drive by!

  	MissQQ -- hope you recovered from your sore throat!  No fun.

  	Anneri -- sorry to hear about the moving troubles.  Once you get moved in, I'm sure things will go smoothly.  You're just having some adventures along the way, right??  Hope your dentist appt. goes well.  I don't care for the dentist also.

  	Astrid -- good to hear from you -- and glad you have electricity!!  

  	Elena -- glad things are going better for you.  I think having a good cry helps sometimes.  That . . . and chocolate 

  	Cheryl -- I love that moment you shared.  Helps me to remember to appreciate the simple things and celebrate our joys in life!!

  	Bis -- I had to laugh about your charming dentist LOL!  I have a slight phobia, but maybe because I haven't had such charming dentists??

  	Katred -- love your avatar!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi girls!  Another weekend comes to a close......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Michelle, what a beautiful picture!  I hope you had an awesome weekend there!!  I'm so jealous!

  	MissQQ, are you feeling better now?  I hope you got some rest this weekend!

  	Everyone going to the dentist:  it will all be over soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Bis, your dentist and Meg's UPS guy need to get together for a beer!  What a funny story.  People give us so much entertainment, do they not?

  	HG - hope the pinky is doing better!!!

  	I picked up 2 shadows from the new Salma Hayek collection at CVS - decided to give them a try - I've been searching for the new Wet 'n Wild color icon collection called Dreamweavers, with no success so far.  The new colors are very pretty and vibrant, and insanely inexpensive for the quality.  I hope to find them soon.  Anyway, I got Sheer Plum/Putty and Dusty Rose/Sheer Champagne.  I have yet to swatch them as I've been gone all day, but they're really pretty, neutral shades.  I especially love the dusty rose color - 

  	I also hit the CCO - I was surprised to find most of the Peacocky shadows there - I picked up a backup of Sexpectations and got a couple of pigments and 2 Marcel Wanders lipcolors - the nude one and the pretty red one and one of the Prolongwear lipcreams to try (in Love Forever).  Sometimes I go down there and find nothing, and that's the pits.  Today was a good haul considering the distance.

  	I also 'rediscovered' my IsaDora stash - I really hate that Walgreens stopped carrying this line - I am really a fan.  I like shopping my stash from time to time and am always pleasantly surprised by what I find.....

  	I hope you all had a good weekend!


----------



## katred (Jul 24, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Hi ladies!  Thanks for your kind words about celebrating our 15th anniversary   We had a great time at the lake.  It was so peaceful and beautiful -- here is the view from our cabin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Your photo is what I was dreaming of when I posed for my avatar... It was beyond hot, so we just put some cool water in the tub and that became our "pool". The worst of the heat wave seems to have passed and, although it was hot today, it wasn't as bad as it has been, since the humidity wasn't great. I have to admit that part of me is hoping it heats up again, so I can justify refilling the "pool". I was putting stuff from Lush in there, so it was a nice blue-green colour and it smelled divine as well. Much nicer than a real pool, actually...


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 24, 2011)

^^ I love it!  Creating your own pool at home!  Hmmm, I think you're on to something . . .


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Hi ladies!  Thanks for your kind words about celebrating our 15th anniversary   We had a great time at the lake.  It was so peaceful and beautiful -- here is the view from our cabin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	oh wow!! that photo is beautiful! i am pleased you had a lovely time


----------



## Anneri (Jul 25, 2011)

Just coming back from the dentist. Phew! Huuuuuuge relief that she kinda just put a 'fake' edge back to the incisor and that was it - and even complimented me on my teeth!


  	Michelle - beautiful location for a short vacation!

  	Katred - I've known Lush since 1999 and was quite an addict back in the days! I still use their face stuff - my staples, actually! What did you put in your bath?

  	Shypo - is Isadora really that good? There's some shops that carry it over here, but I didn't even had a look at it. Any recs? Your CCO finds sounds divine! It's so unfair we don't have them over here. I still love my Peacocky stuff, the e/s just tend to crease on me, no matter what base I use. So annoying!


  	My moving troubles - adventure? Okay, adventure it is from now on! (I'm not really good at dventures. I'm a chicken.) But: Finally all is set and I don't have to sleep under some bridge. And now it's back to pack, pack, pack my boxes I go!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Just coming back from the dentist. Phew! Huuuuuuge relief that she kinda just put a 'fake' edge back to the incisor and that was it - and even complimented me on my teeth!
> 
> 
> Michelle - beautiful location for a short vacation!
> ...


  	i'm so pleased your dentist trip went well! that is one worry of your list now! and happy packing!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 25, 2011)

Anneri!!!  You are going on a BIG adventure!!  You're not a chicken!  Unh uh!!!  You're a smart, strong young woman finding her way!   You're getting there!!  Re: IsaDora, I love their eyeshadows - that's really all I have from that line (aside from a holiday highlight powder).  I love their color combinations and their quality is really good too.

  	Kate, what a great idea!  I'd love to know what the products are too - they sound awesome and I could go for something that smells good! 

  	So awful about the tragedies in Norway - no country is safe anymore I fear.........

  	And poor Amy Winehouse - tortured genius. 

  	I hope you have all had a great Monday - and are able to stay cool!  It's quite nice here in the northeast today - I am happy for the 'break'.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you for the pep talk, Shypo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Tomorrow is moving day part 1 - from my flat to my bf's and to storage. On Sunday I'll go to Munich. My arms and legs are already soooo sore from moving boxes around and lifting them - boo! Also, the tooth is back to being chipped - the dentist told me yesterday that she couldn't guarantee that her repairs would hold up because it's an awkward place, and well, I was eating liquorice today (I'm a liquorice addict) and it all came off. It's only a small chip, but I feel so very self-concious with it because it's right in my front incisor!
  	Bugger...
  	No more liquorice for the next days for me!


----------



## Eleentje (Jul 26, 2011)

Shypo said:


> So awful about the tragedies in Norway - no country is safe anymore I fear.........
> 
> And poor Amy Winehouse - tortured genius.


  	Yes, there have been quite a few bad news this weekend  I feel so sorry for all those kids and their families!


----------



## User38 (Jul 26, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Yes, there have been quite a few bad news this weekend  I feel so sorry for all those kids and their families!


 





 Hi to all the Ratonas!!

  	I have been working very hard and also attending to my family issues which are ongoing.. sister is ok but not well and it's just a waiting game now and trying to keep her comfortable and in good spiritis. 

  	Michelle -- that is a gorgeous lake and a lovely place to relax .. I am sure you enjoyed it and had a lovely anniversary!!

  	Eyeshadow.. I had read back a few weeks ago and saw that you lost your dear furry friend.. I am so sorry -- belatedly, but sorry as it is a difficult ordeal to go thru.  I hope things are better for you.

  	C!.. thanks as always for your concern.. the pinkie is out of the big splint and into a little tiny one which is kinda cute but honestly I am surprised that such a small finger can throw off out hand coordination.. Hope you are keeping cool... I sometimes think we are coming to the end.. I know, I know.. it's a crackpot idea but these heat spells, the loony tunes coming out and bombing helpless people, the craziness.. ugh.. I must be tired I guess. 

  	Eleen.. you look beautiful in your avatar.. and making sushi sounds like a lot of fun.

  	to all the Ratonas I have missed.. big hugs until the weekend when I hope things are back to normal.

  	xoxox


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 26, 2011)

Anneri -- good luck with the rest of your packing/moving.  Sorry to hear about the tooth repairs -- no fun!!  Just think about all of the toning benefits you'll get from all of your heavy lifting (trying to find a bright side for you )

  	Cheryl -- you sound like you are having so much fun with all of your recent hauls!  I am excited for the holiday stuff to come out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Elena -- you are a hottie in your avatar!!  Your sushi workshop sounds fun -- that is one thing I haven't ventured into yet.  Hope you are doing well!

  	HG -- your poor pinkie.  Glad it is on the mend!  So sorry to hear about your sister -- that must be so difficult.  I'm sure you are such a wonderful strength and support to her during this difficult time.  Love to you and your family.


----------



## katred (Jul 26, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Yes, there have been quite a few bad news this weekend  I feel so sorry for all those kids and their families!



 	You look stunning in your new avatar! Like Veronica Lake.

  	We've drained the pool for now, since it's not as hot. Never thought I'd be bummed to see the heat wave end... Like you, I'm not much of an athlete, but I could swim for hours if I had easy access to a pool.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello! I've been knocked down by the flu bug for the past couple of days but I'm back. Feeling weak and have no energy, guess I have to wait for the virus to be out of my system.

  	Michelle - The lake view is beautiful. I can mentally teleport myself there and enjoy the sunshine and breeze.

  	HG - My thoughts are with your sister and your family.

  	Elena - Love your avatar. You are gorgeous!

  	katred - Your homemade pool in your avatar looks very relaxing. There is a public pool near my house and I go there in the weekends to swim. But the water isn't as clean as I like it to be and it gets very crowded. So usually I swim for about 45 mins and I'm off to the showers.


----------



## Eleentje (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh no, the bloggers obsessions stuff is back in stock, and my friend's cc has expired in the meanwhile  would any of the lovely ladies be willing to do a cp for me for a few of the eyeshadows and joyeuse? I'd be really grateful for your help!  Thank you very much for your compliments! I got inspired after watching a video that was posted on specktra and decided to try a smoky eye look. I was quite pleased with the result myself, although I've still got a long way to go   HG, now I get it! The pinky was your actual pinky! I thought it was a nickname or a doggy name, silly me! I hope it'll get better soon! Sending the best wishes for you and your family, especially your sister!


----------



## Eleentje (Jul 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the bad flu bug, miss QQ! Hope you'll get your energy back soon enough! *big get well hugs for you*


----------



## Shypo (Jul 27, 2011)

Elena!!  You gorgeous woman you!!!  I LOVE your avatar!!

  	I'd be happy to get the items you are looking for - i just ordered the bloggers items this morning - I can place another order and try to get Joyeuse as well (I think it's still available at Nordies) - let me know!!

  	Happy Hump Day everyone!!!

  	MissQQ, glad you're feeling better!  Hi HG!!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 27, 2011)

MissQQ -- sorry you have been down with the flu!  Glad you are starting to feel better.  It really takes a lot out of you, doesn't it??

  	Elena -- I would say your smokey eye skills are fabulous!  You have a "model" look about you -- gorgeous girl!

  	I am trying to add more weights and strength training to my workouts and I am so sore today.  I can barely move 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Almus (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi ladies!

  	Two more days and I'll be on vacations! Yeyeee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have a lot of catch up to do these days and well, believe or not, I have some research to do too! Fall collection is not still on the stores and I am thinking about waiting a bit and maybe get my stuff on the duty free at the end of August.

  	MissQQ, flu is always bad, but on summer! I hope you will be fully recovered soon =)

  	By the way, last weekend I cooked a *great* cheese cake with macadamian nuts topping. I have several pics, so I should upload one. It was really tasty, although it has like a ton of sugar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Michelle, stay strong and constant! Once you start exercising, you just cannot stop!

  	HG, elegant, stv, Cheryl, cute ... and everyone! Hope you are having a nice summer days and be aware of those extreme hot temperatures (over 38ºC here!)


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 27, 2011)

Almus -- I hope you have a wonderful vacay!  Hooray!
  	I hear ya about the exercise thing.  I have been good about cardio -- but not so great about doing weights.  I am determined to add strength training at least twice a week in with my cardio.  I feel so old now that I get so sore!!


----------



## Almus (Jul 27, 2011)

Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *Bonitinha* 



 		 			  I feel so old now that I get so sore!!






  	No way! It's not a reason for feeling old. As my dad says: if every single muscle of your body hurst the day after, that means you have been *actually* exercising


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ LOL  If I'm sore I just have to think that it is really working, right??


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 28, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Hello! I've been knocked down by the flu bug for the past couple of days but I'm back. Feeling weak and have no energy, guess I have to wait for the virus to be out of my system.
> 
> Michelle - The lake view is beautiful. I can mentally teleport myself there and enjoy the sunshine and breeze.
> 
> ...


  	i hope you feel better soon sweetie. try and stay relaxed and eat lots of furits and veggies!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello all! I can certainly sympathise on being tired and sore - yesterday we put furniture into storage and all my personal belongings plus a cupboard and a a big cabinet for my books and numbers of boxes into my bf's flat. We had help, but my bf lives in the fifth floor - and it's a very old 19th cent. house without an elevator.
  	It definitely was a good workout, but I feel like a dead thing today! And later I've to go to my apartment and clean it thoroughly - boo! More work... and my body doens't want that. It wants to lie on the couch!

  	Elena, you look so incedibly stunning! Kate is right - like Veronica Lake!

  	Almus - have fun at your vacation!

  	hugs and love to all Ratonas!


----------



## Eleentje (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh, ladies, you really got me blushing now!
  	Veronica Lake is such a stunning woman! 
  	I admire the "old Hollywood" so much, because back in those days the beauty was still completely natural.

  	Have a wonderful holiday, Almus!

	Wishing everyone a wonderful day today. I'm off to go shopping in Amsterdam today. The weather is finally getting better here, it's warm and sunny! Yay!


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 28, 2011)

Elena - Gorgeous! I don't know who Veronica Lake is, but you sure looked like an old Hollywood star. Love your posing too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	Anneri - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, good luck with all the moving! Sending you virtual massages . Hope you have a great start in your new job! Sorry about the incisors broken off again... Hope the dentist could fix it up better this time! Oh and so sweet with the dragon plushie!

  	Almus - Enjoy your vacation! That cheese cake does sound yummy!

  	Michelle - Hang in there with the exercise! No pain no gain... heheh. That being said, I also need to do more cardio stuff. I've been slacking off running since it was either too hot or raining (yeah, I know, excuses ). And that lake is so beautiful and serene .

  	MissQQ - Feel better soon! Sometimes the recovery process really takes longer than the actual fever/flu stuff... Eat well and get more rest 

  	Cheryl - So great to find Peacocky at the CCOs. I wish we have them here too... I still love the shadows I got from that collection and I use them often too. Turned out the big winner for me is Spectacle of Yourself.

  	Katred - Read your blog with the Naked palette as well. Thank you! It gave me some more idea to play around with the palette.

  	And hi Lou, HG, Bis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	To everyone who has good summery weather: I'm so jealous!!! We had mostly rain and only 20 degrees Celsius (68F) here. I could use a vacation to somewhere warm, but at the moment we're not sure we could afford it yet . Oh well, all will be good in due time, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Really sad about the tragedy in Norway as well... I couldn't believe how anyone could pull off such evil . And Amy Winehouse... I'm not a fan but she's a genius with a really unique voice. She'll be missed.

  	I'm very busy right now... sometimes being a freelancer you wouldn't think you'd always find the time to browse Specktra... but no, lately it's just crazy. I have a new web design project due in mid August... plus a game app, and still working on that novel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Miss you all!!


----------



## User38 (Jul 28, 2011)

^ Cutie, you look gorgeous too in the new avatar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ah.. yes, Elena does look glamourous and exotic in the pic.. and a lot like V. Lake... but then so does Katred, who looks like Jayne Mansfield.. all sexy gorgeousness!

  	you gals are just too beautiful.

  	msqq.. thanks for your well wishes.. I am hanging on and holding tough but it gets harder by the day.

  	Almust.. thank you for you kind regards... enjoy your summer too!

  	to all I may have missed.. big hugs


----------



## User38 (Jul 28, 2011)

oh for some useless chatter.. I have found a good use for my old UDPP -- since the heat has been unbearable and I have minimal eyebrows I always pencil or use a powder product on them to give them "some" shape and colour and with the heat these were kind of fading away before 3 pm.. now I use the UDPP on my eyebrows only .. that glue is so tough it holds the products together even in the pool.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	(it does not work on my eyelids tho.. lol)


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 28, 2011)

Astrid -- that is a cute new pic in your avatar!!  Sorry you are not having the best of weather -- hopefully you can escape someone warm soon!

  	HG -- glad you are holding on and staying strong.  It must be so tough -- hugs.
  	Glad you found a new way to use your UDPP -- I might have to try that out.

  	I have a new baby niece today   My brother and his wife just had their first baby today.  I have had 3 nieces born this year (and one to come in September).  I love to spoil those babies with cute girly stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Well, hubs and I are off to a movie for a weeknight date.  Hope you all have a great Friday and a fabulous weekend!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 28, 2011)

Michelle, my goodness!  Lots of girls in your family!!!  You lucky girl!!  Congratulations Aunt Michelle!!  Keep up the good work on the workouts - I think you are inspiring me!

  	Astrid, love the new avatar - good luck with the project - I hope it warms up for you soon!

  	Almus, have a GREAT vacation!  Be sure to post those cheesecake pics - it sounds mouth-watering!!

  	Anneri, you're steps closer!

  	Miss QQ - thanks for the description of Pink Cloud - I'm looking forward to getting it!!

  	Winthrop - did you get your Enthusiast?

  	Nora, we'll wait with you!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	HG, biggest of hugs!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Elegant, Kate, Birgit, Ingenue, Queenofsnark, Alisha, where are you?  Who did I forget?  Hope you're having a great day!!!

  	Did anyone order the Bloggers collection?  I broke down and got the shadows and 2 of the lipglasses........I also got backups of the shadows.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I think I need to name all of you in my "makeup will" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	I just want to say that I love all of you girls - I look forward to hearing about your lives and thoughts - it's a nice break for me in a house full of testosterone........I'm so glad we have 'the Ratonas'!  You're a special bunch of women and I am very happy to 'know' you all!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 28, 2011)

^^ You are so sweet Cheryl.  Thank you for all of your kind comments.  I love this group of ladies on here, too.  You are the only ones who understand my makeup addiction!  And it is fun to catch up on what is going on in each other's lives


----------



## Almus (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey Michelle, how is exercising going? Here it's sooo hot now, that I get very lazy even thinking about moving a finger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Shypo said:


> Almus, have a GREAT vacation!  Be sure to post those cheesecake pics - it sounds mouth-watering!!
> 
> 
> Did anyone order the Bloggers collection?  I broke down and got the shadows and 2 of the lipglasses........I also got backups of the shadows.
> ...


	And here it is "the cake":





  	Digestive cookies as a base, cheese cake and on top, a crunchy mixture of melted caramel and macadamia nuts ... very healthy ... totally light! LOL

  	What has happened with the bloggers collection is so unfair to us european girls! There are bloggers everywhere, and MAC fans everywhere! In the age of internet and worldwide market, why is that they didn't sell that collection here. I wish I could have put my hands on some more e/s ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Cheryl, testosterone can be a bit too much sometimes, hehe.

  	On the other hand, I have to do some more pictures of my "_Dama de noche_" (I think the proper translation is _night blooming cestrum_). It has tons of flowers now and the scent fills our apartment at night ... I wish I could send of them to you, they are marvellous!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi everyone! Weekend is here!   Michelle - have fun working out. I don't like weights too, they feel boring to me and I'm so bad at them. I don't like lifting anything heavy except my bag which I can't help because I carry loads of stuff around. I don't workout actually, but you have inspired me so I shall think about it. Lol, if only thinking = actually working out.  Alms - yum! I want the cake! I'm not sure if my country is getting bloggers collection. It would be interesting so I'll keep a lookout. Your apartment must be smelling and looking beautiful!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 29, 2011)

Almus -- the exercise is going good . . . except I woke up today with a huge headache and don't feel like working out this morning.  Maybe I will start to feel better and get motivated (hopefully!).  I am drooling over that cheesecake -- yum!!

  	MissQQ -- I have a friend that uses like 18 pound hand weights to work out.  Yikes -- I use 5-8 lbs and work my way up to 10 LOL  I am a wimp!!  I am determined to keep at it.  I saw a t-shirt the other day that said "I Run to Eat"  Exactly!  I work out so I can still eat good food 

  	Cheryl --- have you tried out anything from the Bloggers collection yet?  Do you consider them "must haves"?  I only ordered one lipglass the first time around -- maybe I should have ordered more?
  	It is a bummer they are not offering internationally so all of you can have access!


----------



## Eleentje (Jul 29, 2011)

Hahaha  I would have to get myself a shirt "I run, because I'm late for work"! I'm a total slacker, when it comes to exercise.
  	I really need to start doing the exercises for my back again (I have a bad posture).

  	Almus, that cake looks yummy! And "Dama de noche"= Lady of the night? I'm a huge fan of the blooming flower scents, even if they can be heavy at times, so I envy you a bit. I love the smell of lilacs, jasmine, hyancith, lily of the valley and some other ones I can't recall the names of at the moment.

  	Astrid, busy times for you! But on the other hand, that's a good thing for a freelancer, right?  Love your new avatar too, it suits your nickname!  We miss you too, so hope to see you come back here soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Michelle, congrats on your niece! And another one in September!  I'm a September baby myself 
  	Those girls will love it, when they will grow up a bit, because they all will be about the same age! I am glad me and my sister don't have a big age difference, because we are truly best friends.

  	HG, love to see your name pop up on Specktra, your posts are always a pleasure for me to read. I think everyone will agree that we do really appreciate you finding time to come and chat to us, even at difficult and really busy times. I'm joining Cheryl in sending you virtual hugs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I can't wait to try out the Bloggers eyeshadows that lovely Cheryl is getting for me. I've seen everyone raving about these so much, that I just HAD to get them. So when they got back in stock, I pounced on them. I doubt it that they will ever make it to Europe, as it is too much risk for Mac to bring out the collections created by the US bloggers (correct me if I'm wrong) in Europe, especially non-English speaking countries, like Germany and France. There is just no guarantee that they will kick off, like they kicked off in the US. I don't see them bringing out collections created by local bloggers either, as this would probably not justify the cost, and they are far less know, then, say Temptalia. Shame, cos that would be a really cool to see what different make up addicts would come up with.

  	I also love reading this thread every day! I don't really have makeup addicted friends. I did get my good to like Mac, but she is by far not as "addicted" as I am. I was thinking today: all of us have quite different people with different backgrounds, characters and lifestyles, but we all share the same passion for make up, and that's what, in my opinion, makes our chats here so interesting.
  	And omg, a "makeup will"  That's so sweet and funny at the same time!.


----------



## Eleentje (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh by, the way, I wanted to say that yesterday I bought Sublime de Chanel mascara and Shiseido Shimmering Rouge lipstick, which I have been eyeing for ages.  All those lipsticks have funny names with letters and numbers, so I didn't realize it was "Iron Maiden" (which a few of you already have, I believe), until I googled it. 
  	I was also tempted by Stiletto, because of all those pretty blue shimmery bits, but decided that I already have a Mac Fafi Fun 'n Sexy lipstick, which is somewhat similar.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 29, 2011)

Elena, you will love the Shimmering Rouge - they are awesome.  Iron Maiden is a favorite amongst many of us!  Stiletto is pretty too, but it is much sheerer - just a hint of pink on me.

  	I am getting ready for my trip to CA and having fun packing - I pick my clothes to go with my makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  The tough part is choosing which of my MANY little lovelies will accompany me......I like to do palettes, but with my new Semi Precious stuff, and other haulage, it is really a tough decision.

  	Couple of things:  I LOVE the #19 YSL wet/dry eye palette - it is beyond gorgeous!  The little shimmer particles shine different colors in the sunlight, and the effect is like nothing else I have.  I am actually considering a backup, if I can still get it.  Secondly, I picked up some of the EL cream shadows at the CCO - I find the texture of these amazing.  I haven't checked reviews on them, but I was looking for a base-type product similar to paint pots (which I sometimes find way too dry) and these have a lot of 'slip' to them.  I got a rosy pink color, an amethyst, a bronze, and a dark blue.  I can't wait to try them!

  	I also finally found the Wet 'n Wild Color Icon trios that are LE - very pretty colors - at $2.99 they're worth the risk that one of the colors is a dud.


----------



## katred (Jul 29, 2011)

Almus, that picture of the cake and your description of what's in it makes me want to lick the screen.

  	HG- Thanks for the idea on using UDPP. I don't find it makes a great base on my lids either, so I'll have to put it to work on my brows.

  	The intense sun gave me a cold sore, which sometimes happens, which means I've been sporting unseasonably dark lips most of the week and getting to know my concealers pretty well... Trying to be patient waiting for it to heal.

  	Hope that everyone's weekend is off to a wonderful start.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 29, 2011)

Michelle, I ordered like 4 of each of the shadows (doing a CP for Elena as well as getting a backup).  I have heard nothing but good things about the collection, so I'm really excited for the shadows!  I also ordered 2 of the glosses (Evolution Revolution and Caqui).

  	If anyone else needs me to do a CP, just PM me - I don't know how much longer the collection will last, but am happy to help you girls in Europe if there's something you want.


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 30, 2011)

HG - Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Michelle - Congrats on your new niece! Wow, three nieces in one year... it must be fun for them too, growing up together . 

  	Cheryl - Thank you for the good luck wishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Now let's hope the client likes it *fingerscrossed*

  	Almus - That cake looked so yummy!!! *drools*. I'm not very experienced in baking but tomorrow I'll try to make scones. Let's see how that turned out 

  	Elena - Yes, it's definitely good! More projects = more splurging on makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I miss everyone here too... I hope next week won't be too crazy .

  	Ah, I haven't bought any more MU stuff last month. Actually I'm trying to cut back on purchases a little atm. Besides there's nothing I like from the current MAC collections here, I'll probably start going again when the fall collection starts appearing. 

  	I bought a cute shorts two weeks ago (when the weather still warm!) and a pair of sandals. Love the sandals, it's very comfortable .




  	Well, the weather over here has gone from bad to worse... It hasn't stop raining since Friday. *sigh* Trying to look at it from a positive angle... more time for reading and snuggles then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Wish you all a nice weekend


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 30, 2011)

Cute sandals, Astrid.  I *love* cute summer sandals!  Hope you are curling up with a blanket and a good book during the rain.  Maybe some sunshine is on it's way??

  	My dad was cycling today and got hit by a car.  The driver didn't stop.  Unreal.  He was bruised, bloody and all banged up, but he is ok.  Thank goodness!!


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 31, 2011)

^^ OMG, Michelle that's so awful! Thank goodness your dad had nothing serious... but that driver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Karma will bite him in the a**!!!!!
  	Wish your dad a speedy recovery


----------



## Almus (Jul 31, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Bonitinha* 



 		 			My dad was cycling today and got hit by a car.  *The driver didn't stop*.  Unreal.  He was bruised, bloody and all banged up, but he is ok.  Thank goodness!!



	What the ****??? Why anyone should do this?? At least he is not seriously injured, thx God! 
  	On the other hand, congratulations on your new niece Michelle; I am coming wit such short time to the forum lately, that it is really difficult to catch up with all the new posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I am going to the beach this morning. Yesterday evening I went to play padel with my dad at 8 pm and it was 30ºC  (86 F I believe) !!! I thought I was going to melt down, and well, today it seems we will go through the same temperatures.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 31, 2011)

Michelle - thank goodness your dad is ok. He must be in shock on top of the cuts and bruises. Hope he gets well soon. Hugs for you and your family. The driver is so irresponsible..  Astrid, the sandals are pretty. Great for the sunny weather. Have fun making scones!  Cheryl - I find paint pots too dry too. I don't know if we have the EL cream shadows, I'll look out for them. Good to hear youare enjoying the Ysl #19. Is it a perm or LE quad? And is it close to any Chanel quads, like Spices or Tentation Cuivree?   Katred, hope your cold sore heals quickly and it doesn't hurt too much.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 31, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Cute sandals, Astrid.  I *love* cute summer sandals!  Hope you are curling up with a blanket and a good book during the rain.  Maybe some sunshine is on it's way??
> 
> My dad was cycling today and got hit by a car.  The driver didn't stop.  Unreal.  He was bruised, bloody and all banged up, but he is ok.  Thank goodness!!


	oh my goodness! i'm sorry that happened to him. thank goodness he is ok. my husband bikes to his work each day and says that so many times he has nearly been hit by a car because they just don't seem to care about the cyclists. i bet it gave your poor dad such a shock.


----------



## Eleentje (Jul 31, 2011)

Katred, are you using any cream to get rid of the cold sore? I find that Zovirax works particularly well (I don't know what the equivalent would be in Canada).

  	Michelle, I can't believe that drive has done a hit and run, instead of helping your dad! I hope someone has noted their license plate number and reports them to the police.
  	Glad to hear that your dad is more or less ok!  In Holland we have lots of cycle paths to separate the cyclists from the traffic, which make cycling much much safer.  I've seen people cycling in London, and it looked like a suicide to me. One guy got swiped off his bike by a careless driver right in front of me! Luckily only the bike got damaged :/

  	Here is a picture of a bike paths as we have them:





  	Those are some seriously cute sandals, Astrid. I've been on a lookout for some nice and easy sandals to replace my old ones, but still haven't found anything that I really like.  Plus the weather has also been just as disappointing, as for you (we're "neighbours", after all), so I don't have much opportunity to wear open shoes.  They have been promising some sunny weather to come back in August.  Fingers crossed, as I have a festival to attend next Saturday


----------



## Shypo (Jul 31, 2011)

Michelle, what an awful ordeal for your father!!!  I hope he is on the mend soon - drivers are so stupid sometimes.  I wish we had the paths like Elena describes - those are wonderful!  We have a lot of cyclists here too, and you always have to be on the lookout for them.  I really hope that someone saw what happened and can identify the car.

  	Cute sandals Astrid!  I hope you get to wear them soon, and that the weather improves - I think you have the right idea, though, with the snuggles! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hope everyone has had a great weekend!!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks so much ladies for your kind words and concern for my dad!  No one saw the driver's license plate, unfortunately.  My dad did say that a young couple who witnessed the whole thing (who was driving the opposite direction when it happened) did pull over to see if he needed help.  He said the girl was in tears because she thought it could have ended much worse.  We went over to visit him after he spent hours at the hospital (it took the nurse forever to clean the dirt and gravel out of his wounds).  He is in good spirits and just glad he is OK.  My youngest daughter gave him a card with Hello Kitty band aids 

  	Elena -- those bike paths are amazing!  Our bike lanes here are relatively narrow -- it can be so dangerous.  We need to get with the times here!!


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi ladys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I haven't posted in this thread for a while, but have been reading once in a while. Hope everybodys doing great 

  	I bought Chanel's compact powder a couple of days ago after thinking about it for a while. But it's just as silky and smooth as the loose one, which is my favorite powder, but not very practical to carry around in my bag of course. I still want to try the pressed Guerlain Meteorites though.
  	I'm also still thinking about getting Le Blanc de Chanel, I wish I could get a sample, because my skin is so super sensitive. That's why I'm hesitant to order it. Can anyone tell me if it works well on very dry (and sensitive) skin? Also does it have any shimmer in it?

  	Something really weird happend today, I received a package with nail polish from ebay which I've never ordered. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ordered 2 China Glaze polishes from one seller, which were in one package, but I received a second one with another 3! Not that I'm complaing about getting free nail polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it must be a mistake, I'm sure. It has my name on it of course, but maybe I accidentaly got send someone else's order. Don't know if I should contact the seller now, he's in the US, is it possible that I have to send it back? I thought maybe I got them as free goodies, because I order there quite often, but I doubt it.


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 1, 2011)

^^ I would just contact the seller to let them know.  That way if there was a mix up -- they can let the other person know.  If you did send it back, the seller would have to pay for the shipping fees, since it was their mistake.  But who knows, maybe you'll find out it was a gift from the seller!  
  	I haven't tried the Le Blanc de Chanel -- but I'm also interested in the Guerlain Meteorites -- let us know if you give them a try.


----------



## katred (Aug 1, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Thanks so much ladies for your kind words and concern for my dad!  No one saw the driver's license plate, unfortunately.  My dad did say that a young couple who witnessed the whole thing (who was driving the opposite direction when it happened) did pull over to see if he needed help.  He said the girl was in tears because she thought it could have ended much worse.  We went over to visit him after he spent hours at the hospital (it took the nurse forever to clean the dirt and gravel out of his wounds).  He is in good spirits and just glad he is OK.  My youngest daughter gave him a card with Hello Kitty band aids
> 
> Elena -- those bike paths are amazing!  Our bike lanes here are relatively narrow -- it can be so dangerous.  We need to get with the times here!!



 	I'm glad to know your father is doing OK, but what a horrible thing to have to go through. I can't believe that the other driver didn't even stop. Well, sadly, I _can_ believe it, but I don't _want_ to believe it. Hope that the police are at least able to track someone down from any descriptions that people have of the car. I'm sure that the HK bandaids will help speed his recovery, if only by lifting his spirits a little.

  	Cold sore continues to be a pain in the face... I've been using a cream, but it's now at the stage where it's drying up and then cracking again about three times a day. AND for some reason, one of the muscles in my jaw became very sore and swollen in the last few days, so my face is nicely lopsided and I have a permanent headache. Someone is definitely working a voodoo doll of me somewhere...


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Katred -- my dad did get a chuckle out of the HK bandaids LOL!  
  	I hope your cold sores go away!  The swollen jaw must be horrible -- hopefully you can find some relief!!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 1, 2011)

Michelle, so sorry for your Dad's accident! What an awful thing to happen, but luckily he wasn't badly hurt!

  	Kate, sending some positive vibes your way - hopefully it counters the voodoo!


  	Today way my first day at work in Munich - and I feel like a dead thing. Of course, I didn't sleep that well tonight, and the day was - of course - full with all kinds of confusing information. I'm on one side desperate because of all the things I'll have to manage (my boss won't be in Germany on Thursday and Friday, so I'm on my own then) and very very happy because of all the exciting things I learned to know today. It's really exciting to see and handle all the new collections!

  	The hotel I'm in is quite dingy, though - but I'm trying to see the adventure aspect in it, like you all said!

  	I hope you're all well - and hope to check in again soon! (I've had some Laptop and Internet troubles, and Specktra is a pain on my fone!


----------



## cutemiauw (Aug 1, 2011)

Elena - You guys have the nicest bike path! We have some over here, but it seemed confusing at times. Plus sometimes the bikers didn't watch the traffic light. I always winced in horror every time I saw one of them sped through it... sometimes cars didn't pay enough attention either.
  	I love those sandals, they are comfortable! Also they have rubber soles... my old ones didn't so I had to be careful every time I went to a store with waxed floor. LOL. And yeah, my weakness is in footwear . But I walk a lot... so I'm thinking a good pair of shoes/sandals is always a good investment .
  	Fingers crossed for the good weather this weekend! It looked like it's finally sunny today. I think I'm just going to bring my lappie and work outside in a cafe instead. Who knows how long this weather going to last .

  	Michelle - How cute it is with the HK bandaids! Lucky Grandpa 

  	Anneri - one day you're going to look back at this and be proud of how strong you are to go through all that . I say everything sounds like an exciting adventure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  	I totally agree with Specktra and the phone thing! I wish there's a light version of Specktra so I can browse through it with my blackberry


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 2, 2011)

katred said:


> I'm glad to know your father is doing OK, but what a horrible thing to have to go through. I can't believe that the other driver didn't even stop. Well, sadly, I _can_ believe it, but I don't _want_ to believe it. Hope that the police are at least able to track someone down from any descriptions that people have of the car. I'm sure that the HK bandaids will help speed his recovery, if only by lifting his spirits a little.
> 
> Cold sore continues to be a pain in the face... I've been using a cream, but it's now at the stage where it's drying up and then cracking again about three times a day. AND for some reason, one of the muscles in my jaw became very sore and swollen in the last few days, so my face is nicely lopsided and I have a permanent headache. Someone is definitely working a voodoo doll of me somewhere...


	so sorry you are suffering with a cold sore. my mum used to get them when she was stressed out and just feeling very run down. hopefully the cream will sort it soon but i know how uncomfortable it can be.


----------



## Eleentje (Aug 4, 2011)

It's been so quiet here lately, with a few of our regulars away!

  	Specktra is actually not too bad on my IPhone 4. The only annoying thing is actually posting stuff & I can't give thumbs up to posts either.
  	Hopefully there will be a mobile version of Specktra in future. It has turned into my daily ritual to check up on new posts on Specktra during my breaks at work!

  	We've been getting some good weather in the past days! Unfortunately it will cool down again towards the weekend. I'm off today, luckily, so I can lay in the sun, like a lizard 
  	It's really weird and annoying that right when we started getting sunny warm days, I caught a cold. Feeling better today, though, I hope it goes away soon :/

  	xxx


----------



## Shypo (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi girls!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	It sounds like everyone is getting through these hot days and health setbacks - Kate and Elena, I hope you feel better soon!  

  	Michelle, I hope your dad is on the mend - and it was so sweet of your daughter to give him the HK bandaids - they must fix everything! 

  	I'm back from my trip - sadly, zero shopping.  Probably better, though, as I have a horrendous bill for my car coming up.  Another one!  My financial timing is terrible.

  	Hope you're all having a good week - the weekend is almost here, and I am happy for that!

  	I would also love to have a 'mobile' version of Specktra - an iPad or iPhone app, or something 'mobile-friendly'!

  	I'm not sure if MAC still has any of the Bloggers stuff, but if anyone is looking for the shadows and can't get them online, let me know - I have extras.  I'll be sending the orders for our lovely European ladies out tomorrow - whatever I have left over I will send back to MAC.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 4, 2011)

Shypo, would you send me a message about what Blogger leftovers ;-) you have? I'm still tempted...


  	I'm missing Specktra!!!!!!!!!!! I try to lurk in the evenings, but I feel tired all the time, and there's so little time - and so many threads! The new job is very interesting, but very stressful. I'm so sad I can't tell you more about the things I do and handle every day, but sadly I had to sign all kinds of confidentiality clauses... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Let me just say it feels absolutely awesome to walk into the building and my office every morning and handle all the products. It's the kid in candy store feeling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Yesterday was my birthday! My bf and I actually share the same birthday, so at first I felt kind of sad in the morning when I woke up alone and had to go to work. But my boss was totally nice during the whole day and gave me a wonderful bouquet of pink and white roses and a lavish goodie bag full of different products.
  	Nevertheless, I'm quite happy to go home for the weekend tomorrow!

  	I hope all lovely Ratonas are well!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 4, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Shypo, would you send me a message about what Blogger leftovers ;-) you have? I'm still tempted...
> 
> 
> I'm missing Specktra!!!!!!!!!!! I try to lurk in the evenings, but I feel tired all the time, and there's so little time - and so many threads! The new job is very interesting, but very stressful. I'm so sad I can't tell you more about the things I do and handle every day, but sadly I had to sign all kinds of confidentiality clauses...
> ...



 	happy belated birthday sweetie! that is so lovely that your boss gave you such beautiful flowers! and i bet your goodie bag was filled with fabulous things!


----------



## Shypo (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Anneri!!!  A little late.....but it sounds like you had a very nice day, with your boss remembering and the goody bag!  Lucky girl!  I'm pleased you are having fun with everything!!

  	I have all of the shadows leftover - I have 2 each of Hocus Pocus and Jealousy Wakes, and 3 each of Parisian Skies and Sparkle, Neely, Sparkle.....I'll be sending the leftovers back to MAC next week -


----------



## bis (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy belated birthday, Anneri :wave:   You new boos sounds like a really nice guy


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Anneri!  So glad your boss took good care of you.  That is fun that you and your bf have the same birthday.  My husband's birthday is the day before mine, but he lets me take the birthday spotlight 
  	Your job sounds great.  Are you allowed to talk about what company you work for?  Sounds like you get to test out all kinds of fun products!


----------



## Almus (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy b-day Anneri! Hope you had a good time in your day and I wish you have the best of the times next week with your family and friends.

  	I hope you get used to the new job and schedule soon, so the tiredness disappears eventually =)


----------



## katred (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy belated birthday Anneri!! Glad that your boss treated you well, since it can be really isolating being in a new place on special occasions.

  	And thanks for the well-wishes. The cold sore is finally showing some signs of healing and my swelling has gone down, so it appears that I'm on the road to recovery. Made me feel very weird for a few days, though!

  	Yesterday, I tried using Mac's Hocus Pocus with the taupe-green shade from NARS' Dogon duo and Gazette Grey (sort of swampy green-brown-grey that came out last year) in the crease. The shades worked really well together, so it's definitely something I'll be repeating.


----------



## Shypo (Aug 4, 2011)

^^  That sounds really pretty!  I don't wear Gazette Grey too often.....I don't own Dogon, but have been contemplating it.  I just received my NARS order today:  Pago Pago lip, Delphes trio, Grand Palais duo.  Very happy with my purchases!  I'm not too into the Fall stuff yet, but it's really pretty to look at for now!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Cheryl! Welcome back! Yes the Nars look very pretty. Let us know what you think when you try them! I read in the guerlain thread you bought new ysl quads. Which do you have besides #19?

  	Happy birthday, Anneri! Your boss sounds nice and the gifts are lovely. Your work sounds exciting too!

  	Katred - good to hear the cold sore is healing now.


----------



## Shypo (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Miss QQ!  I bought #05, the new #20, and a backup of #19 (I'm not sure it's perm).  I love that particular one and use it a lot - just did not want to run out.  These things are HOT when applied wet - nothing in my collection like them.

  	Reading the Fall thread I'm wondering if I should reconsider the Chanel cream shadows......maybe I was too hasty in returning them (it's been so awfully hot, perhaps that had something to do with their performance...).  Thinking about a re-try with either Illusiore or Epatant.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 5, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Hi Miss QQ!  I bought #05, the new #20, and a backup of #19 (I'm not sure it's perm).  I love that particular one and use it a lot - just did not want to run out.  These things are HOT when applied wet - nothing in my collection like them.
> 
> *Reading the Fall thread I'm wondering if I should reconsider the Chanel cream shadows......maybe I was too hasty in returning them (it's been so awfully hot, perhaps that had something to do with their performance...).  Thinking about a re-try with either Illusiore or Epatant.*


	we still haven't had these released in the uk yet! i will be buying one but i am stuck between the two shades you mentioned too! both are so pretty!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 5, 2011)

Cheryl - #5 is one of which I'm interested in. Let me know more about it when you have tried it. Does #19 look like the Chanel quads, spices or tentation Cuivree? I saw the quads except #19 and #20 at the Dutyfree shop. I really want to pick up one now, because you say they are hot! On the topic of hot, It didn't get so hot here so Epatant didn't crease on me. I like it a lot.


----------



## Shypo (Aug 5, 2011)

I will snap some photos later for you for comparison to the Chanel quads - color-wise, no, and texture/payoff-wise, no comparison!!  The YSL have a luminescence, if I can put it that way, that I don't get from other shadows, except maybe the Armani ETKI.   05 was the one I originally wanted - I can't resist pinks and greys/blacks!!

  	Speaking of the ETKI, has anyone seen/tried the L'Oreal version (Color Infallible Eye Shadow)?  I am so anxious for them to get here - I want to try the black one and maybe one or two others - they're only available internationally atm, so I'm hopeful we'll see them in the US soon!


----------



## Shypo (Aug 5, 2011)

OK - here you go - for once the colors came out exactly the way they should!!!

  	Chanel Spices, YSL Chromatics #05, Tentation Cuivree







  	Same 3 as above, with Rose Envolee on top -








  	YSL Chromatics in 19 & 20 -








  	YSL Chromatics in 19, 20, 05 -


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 5, 2011)

^^ awesome drool worthy pictures!


----------



## bis (Aug 5, 2011)

[quote name="Shypo" url="/forum/thread/174086/the-chanel-ratonas-off-topic-thread/1920#post_2149534"]	I will snap some photos later for you for comparison to the Chanel quads - color-wise, no, and texture/payoff-wise, no comparison!!  The YSL have a luminescence, if I can put it that way, that I don't get from other shadows, except maybe the Armani ETKI.   05 was the one I originally wanted - I can't resist pinks and greys/blacks!!

	Speaking of the ETKI, has anyone seen/tried the L'Oreal version (Color Infallible Eye Shadow)?  I am so anxious for them to get here - I want to try the black one and maybe one or two others - they're only available internationally atm, so I'm hopeful we'll see them in the US soon!
[/quote]  I saw them and they really look the same, except they are more one colour and have less dual-colour  effect, they are more uniform. From what I can see they even have the same ingredients.  If they have the black back in stock, I might get it tomorrow.


----------



## Shypo (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, that is amazing.  I cannot wait to get them here - it will save me some dough.  I limited myself to buying only 2 of the Armani shades.....have samples of some of the others....these will be a nice substitute from what I can tell.

  	Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 5, 2011)

Cheryl -- you Temptress!  I'll have one of everything, please!  Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Shypo (Aug 5, 2011)

^^  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  These shadows are the bomb!  I love them applied wet, but they ain't bad dry, either!!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the beautiful pics, Cheryl! Now I can't decide on just one. Is #19 your favorite? I probably should get #20 because I don't have anything like it and it looks close to Spices, which I want dpfor a long time. It isn't very warm, is it? Only thing is I only saw #1 to #6 at the duty free shop but not #19 and 20 so not sure if they are coming.


----------



## cutemiauw (Aug 6, 2011)

Happy belated birthday, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Wish you a wonderful year and I hope you have a great birthday weekend today! 

  	Cheryl, those are lovely! Thanks for sharing . I saw the L'Oreal ones over here too, swatched it but I didn't get any (yet).

  	I'm on the hunt for a new mascara now... not very picky, but I just need something sealed (which meant it's HE over here). 

  	Hope you all lovely Ratonas have a great weekend!


----------



## Shypo (Aug 6, 2011)

Astrid, I remember when you talked about the mascara before - I just can't even believe that you have to pay HE prices to get a sanitary mascara - that's just crazy!!

  	Miss QQ, #20 is not overly warm, but there are 2 warmer colors in it - the 2 on the right in my pic above - they're pretty close to their counterparts in Spices.  But the eggplant and 'white' shades are cooler in tone.  It is very different from Spices, IMO - Spices is definitely warm, but really pretty on.  19 is my favorite - but because I like those cool neutral colors, and it just looks so darn pretty on the eye!  I hope you are able to find them!  If you are not, and you would like for me to do a CP, I'd be happy to do so.  They're $48 here.  I wonder if Sephora would allow you to bill one address and ship to another (international) address?


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 6, 2011)

Cheryl -- I think I need the YSL 19 -- so gorgeous.  And I still need the Chanel Spices quad, too.  Hmmm, maybe after I get the Prelude quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Astrid -- good luck with finding the best mascara.  I am always on the hunt and always trying out new things -- both HE and drugstore.  I keep hearing about the MUFE Smokey Lash, but haven't tried it yet.  Let us know what you find!


----------



## Almus (Aug 6, 2011)

I am not looking, I am not looking at those beautiful pictures ... aaaahhhh ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I will be doing another stop at YSL at the Duty free me too at the end of the month. Thanks C!

  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Bonitinha* 


 	 		  I keep hearing about the MUFE Smokey Lash, but haven't tried it yet.  Let us know what you find!


	I am using now MUFE smoky lash and I am very very happy with it!. My lashes are naturally a bit curled but thin and I get pretty good volume and length. And the good news is that it seems that more colors are going to be released with the Fall collection


----------



## Shypo (Aug 6, 2011)

^^  Oooooo, that's good to know!!  I've been wanting to try that mascara too....I would love a fun color!  I also hear people rave about the Hourglass Film Noir mascara..........and I like Dior Show (HE) and Rimmel from the ds.  I have to say I'm very unhappy with the new L'Oreal Million Lashes.  Makes my lashes look stumpy and like something less than a million.

  	One of the US brands I'm a huge fan of is Mally's Volume mascara - it is fabulous.


----------



## cutemiauw (Aug 6, 2011)

I found a local drugstore branch where all of the mascaras are sealed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I got the Maybelline one for now. To be honest, with my current budget I'm far more comfortable with the drugstore ones so I wouldn't hesitate throwing it out after 3 months.

  	Thanks for the MUFE recommendation, I love their products but they are not widely available here (there's some products in some shops but not the whole range). Will look when I'm abroad .

  	I like the look of Chanel Spices quad too... It looks like a very nice neutral quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	Today we finally have a sunny Saturday! It was very much unexpected and I'm so happy!. All the weather forecast said RAIN... but lo and behold... blue sky! So we decided to take a long walk around the city and trying out some new places to eat .


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 6, 2011)

cutemiauw said:


> I found a local drugstore branch where all of the mascaras are sealed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Yay that you found the sealed mascaras!  I've heard that Rimmel makes some good mascaras -- but the two I've tried were just ok to me.  Maybe I am looking for a miracle worker that doesn't exist??  haha  I really want to get the Spices quad, too.  I have my not-so-little wishlist!  
  	Enjoy your sunny day!  I love trying out new places to eat.  Last night we had the yummiest Greek food (so today I did my Jillian "Banish Fat, Boost Metabolism" workout to compensate!  A total butt kicker!!)


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 7, 2011)

^^ I tried Rimmel sexy curves and it was just ok for me too. Have you tried lancome? I haven't but I heard that they are good. How was your workout? Pleased to hear you had a good meal! I've never had Greek food before and I want to try some, especially after hearing about how you like them and watching chefs cook some Greek dishes on tv. Hard to find Greek food here though.   Astrid - I don't wear mascara everyday but I like Diorshow iconic. It's my favorite. Chanel sublime and exceptionnel works well on me too.   Cheryl - Thanks for your description. I like cool neutral colours too so my first pick is #19. I went to the Dutyfree shop today and still no sign of 19 and 20. I don't think that sephora ships internationally because my friend has tried to order nars before. If I need your help to CP I'll let you know.   The weekend flew by. I watched Lion King the musical and it was great! I bought the cheapest ticket and it was already $68. It was very far from the stage but I was seated in the centre so I didn't have any thing blocking my view. the stage was very high tech. It's my first musical.


----------



## Shypo (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh, what a great thing to see as your first 'show'!!!  That's fabulous!  Did you enjoy it?  I haven't seen the stage production, but would love to.  I'm hoping to get to NYC in the fall to see 'Wicked'.

  	I have tried the Lancome Hypnose Drama, but the brush always gets mascara all over my eye - on the lid, on the top water line, etc.  I like it ok as a formula though.  I've recently been using MAC's False Lashes and like it pretty well.


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 7, 2011)

MissQQ -- I haven't tried Lancome mascaras -- I'll have to take a look at some of them.  The workout was a killer!  Jillian Michaels is always tough -- but I think her workouts whip you into shape fast.  Let's hope!!  
  	I love Greek food -- pita with hummus and feta cheese with cucumber and tomato -- yum.  I hope you get the chance to try it soon!  Sounds like you had a great time at Lion King -- how fun.  

  	Cheryl -- have you seen Wicket yet -- or will this Fall be your first time??  We saw it on Broadway in NYC a few years ago and it was the highlight of our trip!


----------



## Shypo (Aug 7, 2011)

^^  Have not yet seen it - this will be the first time.  I'm hoping we can swing it.  We'll be empty-nesters here in a couple of weeks,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so I'm looking for things to keep my mind occupied.


----------



## Eleentje (Aug 7, 2011)

I hope everyone has had (is having) a wonderful weekend!
  	I went to a festival on Saturday, but it was raining for the most part of the day (crap weather keeps coming back). Oh well, we still had fun 
  	Sunday was sister time. We spent a lot of time watching really soppy chick flicks 




Shypo said:


> I will snap some photos later for you for comparison to the Chanel quads - color-wise, no, and texture/payoff-wise, no comparison!!  The YSL have a luminescence, if I can put it that way, that I don't get from other shadows, except maybe the Armani ETKI.   05 was the one I originally wanted - I can't resist pinks and greys/blacks!!
> 
> Speaking of the ETKI, has anyone seen/tried the L'Oreal version (Color Infallible Eye Shadow)?  I am so anxious for them to get here - I want to try the black one and maybe one or two others - they're only available internationally atm, so I'm hopeful we'll see them in the US soon!


 
	Thanks for the recommendations. Wow I really do want to try out some Armani ETKI soon. Hopefully they'll be doing another sale soon enough, as that stuff is rather pricey.
  	I played a bit with the L'Oreal Color Infallible, but I found it kinda "meh"?  I did some swatches with the finger, but I wasn't really "wowed" by them. I could easily wipe the shadow off as well, even the darkest black one...


----------



## Eleentje (Aug 7, 2011)

And happy belated birthday, Anneri!


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 7, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> I hope everyone has had (is having) a wonderful weekend!
> I went to a festival on Saturday, but it was raining for the most part of the day (crap weather keeps coming back). Oh well, we still had fun
> Sunday was sister time. We spent a lot of time watching really soppy chick flicks


	Bummer about the weather!!  But glad you were able to get in some good girl time.  I love chick flicks


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 7, 2011)

Elena - It sounds fun! I love chick flick too! Too bad that the L'Oreal Colour Infallible aren't impressive, easily wiped off for a black sounds bad. I think we won't be getting them here.

  	Michelle - Yeh I want to try the pita with cheese and veg, it looks so healthy and delicious. I'm going to hunt down the greek restaurants here if there are any. All the workouts you do are paying off. I remember in the pic of you and your husband in mask party your body looks very tone! Pleased to hear that you watched Wicked and had pizza. What's the name of the pizza place? The memory will be sweet for years to come. 

  	Cheryl - Hugs for you! I hope to watch Wicked one day too but NYC is so far away. Hopefully the show will travel to other countries.


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 7, 2011)

^^ The yummy pizza place in NYC is Angelos in the Theatre district, right by the Gershwin Theatre.  If you ever travel there, be sure to try it out!!
  	Thanks -- I can already feel a difference from using the weights -- even if I feel just a bit stronger.  I really hope to overall tone!
  	I have a yummy hummus recipe if you have the ingredients readily available there (garbonzo beans, lemon, fresh garlic, olive oil, tahini) -- so delish with toasted pita 

  	Why are so many of my posts about food instead of makeup??LOL


----------



## Shypo (Aug 8, 2011)

^^  Oh, that sounds yummy!!!  I love hummus too - congrats on the training routine!  It's great when you can tell a difference - it keeps you motivated!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello lovely Ratonas! Thank you for all your birthday wishes!

  	Indeed, the weekend flew by! I came hoe Friday evening to a wonderful 'birthday table' my bf set up for me - presents, flowers, lovely little cupcakes, candles... The whole package! I'm so spoilt. I could tell last week was really exhausting - we both fell asleep later on the couch while watching a DVD...
  	The Saturday was packed with all kinds of appointmens plus shopping - I needed a black 'business' trouser suit, and it took me ages to find one - in most cases, either the trousers or the jacket didn't fit! I feel like wearing a costume while wearing it anyway - I'm more of a jeans kind of girl...

  	Yesterday I moved into the shady house. It still is shady, and I had the worst nightmares tonight. But I keep telling myself it's only for three weeks - I'll manage.

  	The job is super stressful. It can be fun and interesting, but at the moment I rather doubt I want to pursue a career in the cosmetics industry!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 8, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Hello lovely Ratonas! Thank you for all your birthday wishes!
> 
> Indeed, the weekend flew by! I came hoe Friday evening to a wonderful 'birthday table' my bf set up for me - presents, flowers, lovely little cupcakes, candles... The whole package! I'm so spoilt. I could tell last week was really exhausting - we both fell asleep later on the couch while watching a DVD...
> The Saturday was packed with all kinds of appointmens plus shopping - I needed a black 'business' trouser suit, and it took me ages to find one - in most cases, either the trousers or the jacket didn't fit! I feel like wearing a costume while wearing it anyway - I'm more of a jeans kind of girl...
> ...


  	Oh it sounds like your boyfriend sorted a lovely weekend for you both! shame you fell asleep during the movie though!


----------



## katred (Aug 9, 2011)

Shypo said:


> I will snap some photos later for you for comparison to the Chanel quads - color-wise, no, and texture/payoff-wise, no comparison!!  The YSL have a luminescence, if I can put it that way, that I don't get from other shadows, except maybe the Armani ETKI.   05 was the one I originally wanted - I can't resist pinks and greys/blacks!!
> 
> Speaking of the ETKI, has anyone seen/tried the L'Oreal version (Color Infallible Eye Shadow)?  I am so anxious for them to get here - I want to try the black one and maybe one or two others - they're only available internationally atm, so I'm hopeful we'll see them in the US soon!



 	I haven't double checked this, but I read in a magazine that those YSL quads, which are $48 in the USA, if I'm not mistaken, are priced at $74 in Canada. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can honestly say that, since I read that, I haven't spent more than about 30 seconds at an YSL counter. Unless they're packing the Canadian quads with cocaine, there is NO excuse for that.


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 9, 2011)

Katred -- Yikes, that is a ridiculous amount for the YSL quad there in Canada -- I would boycott, too!

  	Can I just tell all you ladies how much I love this makeup look on Sandra Bullock:
  	http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/08/02/sandra-bullock-the-change-up-premiere_n_915701.html

  	That is the perfect pink blush and lippie -- I am dying to know what she is wearing!  I know she mostly uses Chanel makeup, but I can't find a breakdown of it anywhere.  It is at the premier of The Change Up in case any of you come across it.

  	I'm going to have a movie night with my girls -- we're going to watch Soul Surfer.  Now they all want to move to Hawaii LOL


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 9, 2011)

^^ Yup, gorgeous! Even the eye makeup looks good. I want that lipstick! Thanks, I make on note on Angelos. 

  	Katred - I would boycott ysl too if they mark up the price. I saw that each cost S$102 at my local dutyfree shop so I think they are marked up too! I hope that it will be tax free and cheap if someone helps me to pick it up at the airport.


----------



## Shypo (Aug 10, 2011)

That pricing is just totally nuts!!!  Why would they do that?  Stupid!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If anyone wants me to pick something up, just let me know -


----------



## Shypo (Aug 10, 2011)

I ordered the new Givenchy blush prism tonight - Lune Rosee I think is the name of the color.  It sort of reminds me of Guerlain' Blush G, but I'm hoping it's different.  I saw it featured in this month's Allure.  Sephora has it and the new shadow palettes up.  I'm hoping the new Guerlain palettes won't be available for awhile.  My wallet hid from me haha.


----------



## Almus (Aug 11, 2011)

*Waiting for the review on that gorgeous Givenchy blush*


----------



## Shypo (Aug 11, 2011)

I will definitely let you know what I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 11, 2011)

^^ I went and checked it out on Sephora.com -- oh my, gorgeous!!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey ladies! 

  	Glad to see everyone is chatting away here still.  I haven't had the time really to come on too often.  And I have also gotten a lot better these past few months with resisting the urge to buy make-up, and truth be told, it is easier sticking to that when I don't see all your posts about new goodies!  After the Chanel fall collection, I will be taking a break, which for once I think may work since life has gotten too rushed for me to really spend the time I'd like to in the mornings and have kept things really simple in terms of make-up. 

  	I've also been focusing a lot on decorating lately, little bits and pieces here and there because I need to add life to our house now.  It's almost been a year, so no more excuses for the bare walls and furniture!  If anyone wants to discuss home stuff, I'm all ears!

  	Michelle, my daughter started junion kindergarten last year, which was only every other day, but she starts a new full-time kindergarten program this September, which for me will be a lot harder knowing she's in school every day.  So we can cry together!


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Nora ~  I love decorating stuff, too -- and we've been talking about new paint in our family room.  I want to get new throw pillows and a few things to spruce things up.  I have been trying to get my hubby to put in crown moulding and high baseboards in the master for years . . . LOL
  	It will be hard to have our babies in Kindergarten!!  My little one is soooo excited to go.  But the first day will be a tough one!!
  	Good for you for not buying as much makeup!  At least this last Chanel collection I didn't buy anything from!!


----------



## Shypo (Aug 12, 2011)

I have to say that I'm getting into the same boat - I'm putting myself on a no-buy for awhile - so I may also be scarce as it's easier to stick to it when, as Nora says, we're not talking about all the new goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I'm going to concentrate on the vast collection I already have, and maybe as a treat, or motivational reward, I'll look into the Chanel Holiday collection.  I've pretty much decided I'm going to return triscuit and Grey Exquise - but I'm going to keep Pink Cloud as I think I will love it as a highlight.

  	With my younger son going off to college, I think I'm going to invest in myself and learn a new language - sign language perhaps.  My brother learned it many years ago, but I don't know if he is still 'fluent'.  I'm not really sure what I'm going to do with it, but it's something that intrigues me.

  	I'm also going to be getting said son's room re-done - painting and redecorating of sorts, so that will be my creative outlet for awhile.  I'll need to keep my hands and mind busy, and I think doing that will potentially be a little easier on my bank account......but that could be debatable!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	So, I'm not signing off or anything, but I may turn into a periodic lurker.


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 12, 2011)

Cheryl -- I bet you will love learning sign language.  My sister took classes for a while -- she has a few friends who are interpreters.  
  	Have fun re-decorating your sons room -- that will be fun.  I have a few rooms that I want to change up a little also.  Keep us posted on what you do!


----------



## User38 (Aug 12, 2011)

^ totally agree C!.. a no buy is good as a mental cleanse too.. to step back and look at what you already have and what you may need or want.  None of us probably needs anything.. except what our emotions tell us we need.  Do I need another lipstick.. hell no.  Not unless it delivers new fluffy flocked lips.. and that is still a few years away.
  	How many cheeks do I need to have before I run out of blusher.. no way to even quantify, but several thouand applications are in my possession al ready.  So, as you can all see... I have already been on a semi no buy -- just because I don't find anything really inspiring or a product that makes me want to buy it even though I have similar ones in my stash.  This is just me.

  	and then there is the world situation.. no matter where you are, no matter what you do, this world financial mess is going to get worse before it gets better.. it may take several years.. this is a very dangerous situation and no matter how safe and secure we feel, it may affect us... so as much as we all love and adore our mu, maybe now is a good time to cut down a bit and as much as we all love and are able to Enable.. maybe now is the time for us to enable each other to use our own products or to find great ones or substitues.. and to remind each other that mu is not edible.

  	I know it's the economist in me speaking now.. but this is what Greenspan once called "Irrational Exhuberance"... I don't know.  Maybe it's just my body rebelling to the meds I am taking, or to my family situation.. but nothing seems clear enough now that we can party like it's 1999.

  	saying hi, happy birthdays, happy family days.. and happy everything to everyone.. I have not been able to read all posts and will be gone again on business and family issues until September.. but my prayers and hugs go to all of you... may all your wishes come true!

  	i.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 12, 2011)

Michelle, I was just at PB today to get throw pillows!  Naturally, when I got them home, one of the colours didn't really look right with everything, so I'll be back there again tomorrow to exchange them!  I had a feeling that would happen, but I just loved them, so common sense didn't prevail!  Also got a table runner from Williams Sonoma that went perfectly in our dining room, only to see that it had a small defect, so I have to exchange that too!  I was disappointed to see that WS only carried one width for their tablecloths, which is just too big for our table, which bites because they really have some pretty designs.

  	Cheryl, I've found that focusing on the home has really helped me from making impulsive mu purchases.  The little time I have to browse online, I try to get decorating ideas, get a feel for what I like and what will work.  I find if I don't browse the usual websites with new product info, I don't go out of my way to visit the counters.  And like you said, I look forward to treating myself once in a while, and actually feel like I earned it!  While I intend to pick up a few items from Chanel fall, I really thought about which items I would actually use as opposed to just nice to have.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 14, 2011)

HG - you paint a bleak picture of the economy, but that is true. It's a call for me to spend my money more wisely now. On your family situation, hugs to you and be strong.   Nora - Come buy here to talk about other things besides makeup. decorating is fun! I push back my plans to paint my room. it has to wait till a later time.  Cheryl - enjoy your pink cloud! Let us know if you learn sign language and the fun or challenges when learning. Continue to drop by here, it won't be the same without all the first generation Ratonas.  This is not a new topic but I'm curious. When did all of you start wearing your makeup and what was it? I started late, at 19 with lipstick, then mascara and blush not long later. Before that I only tried tinted lip balm and nail polishes, if they count. Now that Sephora opened, I see lots of young girls buying and trying makeup. I feel happy for them and they are fortunate. Before sephora there was only drugstore makeup consisting of Revlon, Loreal and Maybelline, and most of them didn't have testers. So I didn't have the opportunity to play with makeup until a later age.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 14, 2011)

I hope you all continue to drop in - specktra wouldn't be the same without you! And, after all, in this thread we don't talk *that* much about MU, do we? ;-)

  	For me, it's very strange to work now in the industry - and it makes me somehow less interested in MU as a hobby as it was before. It's also a bit sad... MU used to be relaxing for me, and now it's work-related and less fun somehow. It also takes the'glamour', the 'awesomeness' (I don't find the appropriate word here) out of it, I think, when you handle this stuff every day of the week. I don't know really if that's going to continue, it's been only two weeks now!
  	It has its peaks, of course - I come home nearly every day with something new - not brands I've previously purchased, but nice anyway. All in all, it makes me buy less. And honestly, we all have enough MU to last us two lifetimes!

  	To answer Miss QQ's question - my mother used to work for Lancome ages ago, and there was always a lot of MU in the house. When I was maybe fourteen, I started to use it - mascara, eyeliner, e/s, and my mother showed me how to apply it. I remember sitting at my desk with a mirror in front of me and practising to get it right. Of course, I never bought the right foundation shade at the beginning (much too dark!), but my mother always encouraged me just to try things and practice. MU was always a 'normal' thing at my home. Only my father often mocked me for my nail polish - I always used unusual colours and he mocked me for my blue or green polishes and asked me if I had bruised my fingers!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 14, 2011)

^^ thanks for sharing. It must be fun to practise and experiment with makeup at home. You have the genes of your mum then! My mum now still find unusual nail polish colour on me weird. Lol. She doesn't wear makeup at all, only lipstick once in a couple of years, so there is no makeup at home. I can understand what you mean by saying now makeup is less fun for you. It is something I thought about because I contemplated learning professional makeup artistry or do something in the industry but I feel it may take away makeup as a hobby for me. If it is a job I would feel stressful. Give yourself sometime to adjust and settle in, since it is only two short weeks. And getting new products to try is fantastic!


----------



## User38 (Aug 14, 2011)

Good Sunday morning Ratonas!

  	I hope everyone is having a great weekend!

  	msqq.. yes, I think the world economy, not just the US is in a disarray of proportions we have not seen to date.. possibly since the last world depression.  It will take great innovative leaders and great ideas with some pain and suffering for the global economy to get out of this... that does not mean, I won't be buying any new mu, I just don't leap at every new collection from lines which I like.  I am also well leveraged financially so I am not worried personally, but I do like to express my concerns to all.

  	annieri.. I am glad you are enjoying your new job.. and do definitely commiserate.. I have been working in the industry for over 30 years... lol.  I am jaded and something has to really make my mouth drop in order for me to get excited.. plus, as you now know, you might be handling products which are not yet marketed so your "expectations" of current ongoing collections have gone up diametrically.  But relax and enjoy -- it's a wonderful (but catty!) industry.  Best of luck!

  	I am only planning to get the new Velvets.. and only because I need to test out the new formula -- if it is indeed a new formula!

  	C!... learning sign language, or any language, getting into line dancing and even taking courses for art, jewelry making, etc have become my goal now.  I already took up knitting.. lol, and I have a long scarf to show for it (It will never be used cause it is really ugly!!)


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 14, 2011)

Nora -- I hope you get new throw pillows that you love.  I just love all things Pottery Barn.  There is a store here called Pier 1 that usually has great pillows also.  I need to go check some sales!
  	Bummer that the tablecloth didn't work!  Have you tried online?  Sometimes it seems they have more sizes/styles.  My daughter just got pen all over one of my favorite tablecloths from WS.  Deep breaths . . .

  	MissQQ -- I think I started experimenting with a bit of makeup when I was 12.  My mom never really wore any, but by High School I was full on into makeup.  But I just wore the drugstore stuff for the longest time.  I was in MAC the other day and the MU artist was telling me that 12 year olds come in for full makeups all the time -- my mom would have killed me if I would have worn a full face when I was 12 

  	Anneri -- hope you love your job.  I'm sure it is stressful at time -- but how fun that you are learning all kinds of things about the industry.  But I know what you mean -- one time I got a  job at my favorite store, and the "coolness" just kinda wore off.

  	HG -- Hope you are doing well.  Do you hear from Rrrrrramon?  How is your sister doing??


----------



## stv578 (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh no Michelle!  Hopefully you can get the ink out of your tablecloth.  I didn't make it back to PB this weekend, but will go tomorrow.  I have an idea of which one I'll be picking out, they're the same size and price, just a matter of whether they're in stock.  We only have a few locations in the city, and we seem to get slim pickings compared to the U.S.  I'll be getting a pair of 24" printed pillows for now, and then I'll add some smaller solid pillows later on.  I just find nice big cushy pillows give the room a cozier feel!

  	I have checked WS online, and they also have the same size with respect to the overall width of their table cloths.  The longest size fits the length of our table, but 70" in width just hangs far too low on my table.    I'll have to make do with their table runners I guess!

  	MissQQ, I started wearing make-up fairly regularly since I was 14.  Back in the day though, I never used foundation or blush, didn't need it then!  I would throw on some lipstick and liner, and in my later teens, starting with the eyeshadow.  My mom almost never leaves the house without a full face of make-up.  Her tiny little bathroom counter was just covered in products as long as I can remember!  I wish I could still leave the house without foundation or concealer though. 

  	Ugh, still waiting for the fall collection to come around.  My list now is pretty small, Epatant, Peridot and maybe the Prelude quad.  Not too bad me thinks!

  	Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## cutemiauw (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I must admit I also getting quite picky with my MU purchases. I resolve only to buy when I need something... of course 'need' is very loosely translated here when it comes to beauty products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I don't think I truly need another e/s unless I have another pair of eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Anyways, the main reason was I need to save up for a plane ticket to visit my family on Christmas. It's been a year and a half since I met them (they live in Indonesia and I'm in Germany), so I miss them so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	Another big news this week was the hubs got a huge job offer for a company in the US. He still has to go through several interview process, but if it all turned out well, we might get relocated to California! Excited and anxious for moving at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Let's see....

  	Nora --  missed seeing you here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I agree with Anneri, this thread is about a bunch of other things other than makeup anyways, and that's why I checked it quite often. But I love reading up to what the lovely Ratonas are up to. Btw, I'm not very well trained in home decorations department... we still live in a furnished apartment . Definitely looking forward to our next move where we could make things look the way we wanted to!

  	Michelle -- I'm not sure I'll be getting anything with Chanel's next collection either. The only one or two wants on my list was the Armani ETK shadows. And 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for your daughter going to kindergarten.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Astrid! I hope you get to see your family this Christmas! Which part of Indonesia do they live in? Wow, I hope all goes well with your husband's interviews. Great opportunity! If you are relocating there, then you have lived in Aisa, Europe and US, a true global citizen!

  	Nora - Great list. Since the items are perm we don't have to rush and get them immediately. Like you, I went without foundation when I just started putting makeup. I didn't need it then. Now I rather have light foundation on without any eye makeup. I went out without foundation and had eyeshadow, blush and lipgloss on but it didn't look too good lol. But I have concealer on my undereyes since I started putting makeup because of my dark circles.

  	Michelle - Yeah my mum wouldn't allow me to have full makeup on too, unless I'm doing a stage performance in school. At 12, I had my ears pierced, and my mum brought me to do it. She could tell I really like earrings. I hope you can get rid of the ink stains or at least make them fainter. I'm off to check out WS - haven't heard of it. When I have my own house I will have fun decorating.


----------



## cutemiauw (Aug 15, 2011)

MissQQ -- True, that! Fingers crossed and hoping it'll all turn out for the best . Our family lives around Jakarta/Bandung. Have you been there?

  	I've been only recently into full makeup, around 3.5 years ago I think... so I was 28 or so . I used sunscreen + some blotting powder since I was in high school. I started wearing some lipstick/lipgloss when I was 18, I think. Occasional mascara and filling up eyebrows when I was around 21, occasional eyeshadows at 25 (I think the first brand I bought was The Body Shop). At 26 I discovered MAC's tinted moisturizer and then slowly getting more and more addicted to their products... now I almost always do full makeup when I go out, because I find the routine actually relaxing . At least I would put a light foundation too before I go out!

  	Cheryl -- Learning a new language is so much fun! I need to rekindle my love of learning languages too.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 15, 2011)

No I've never been there before. I had classmates from there though! I like touching up my makeup as little breaks from work.


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 15, 2011)

Nora -- you'll have to post a pic of your new decorating!  Glad the table runner works -- but what a bummer that the table cloths don't fit.  
  	I hear ya about wishing you could leave the house without foundation.  My skin has a ruddy tone to it -- ick.  I have to use foundation and concealer or people think I'm not feeling well!  lol

  	Astrid -- so exciting the about your hubby's interviewing!!  Wow, so when would you be moving to CA if all goes well?  That is so exciting that you're going to go visit your family!
  	I think I may still order the Prelude quad, since I didn't get that one.  The Limited Edition collex at Nordies is pretty, but I know I don't need those products -- so it was a skip for me.  I've had to tone down my make up expenditures -- it makes me sad that I will never get through it all!

  	MissQQ -- I was 12 also when I got my ears pierced.  I remember thinking I was so cool!  I let my oldest daughter get hers pierced when she was 8 -- but she was always afraid to change them out and she was always having problems with them getting infected.  My second daughter has no interest in getting hers pierced, but my youngest asks me constantly!  Funny how they are so different.
  	Yes, you should check out Williams Sonoma.  They have all kinds of kitchen items.  It is owned by the same company as Pottery Barn (and I think Crate and Barrell also).  

  	P.S.  The ink didn't come out of the tablecloth (cries) -- and it is in a very obvious spot.  I bought it a year ago, so it's no longer in stock.  Oh well, that's what happens when you have kids!  Good thing they're so cute


----------



## stv578 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey girls!

  	Astrid, a move to California would definitely a big change!  Hope all goes well with your hubby's interview.  And I'm sure you will be able to make the trip at Christmas!  When you mentioned that you started wearing mu at 28, all I could think of was "oh my, she looks so much younger"!

  	Michelle, I'm not going to promise pics yet, seeing as I still haven't posted pics of my pandora bracelets for MissQQ (please don't be offended, I haven't even emailed the kids pics to family members for a couple of years now).  We have so many memory cards full of pics!  Time has been a huge problem for me lately, it's actually gotten my kinda down.  I have decent work hours, but since I do the drop off and then fight rush hour traffic, I don't get home till much later than DH.  And then that time is spent trying to keep the house and kids in order.  I feel like I don't get to have a lot of fun with the kids, and lately that has really been getting to me.  Sorry for being a downer, needed to get that out.

  	And after all the anticipation of getting my pillows, I didn't find any that I really liked as the colours were different irl.  Boo.  I'm still contemplating this one, to go on a dark brown couch... 

http://www.potterybarn.com/products/vanessa-pillow-cover/?pkey=cpatterned-striped-pillows

  	Any thoughts?

  	In other news, finally saw the fall collection!  I was actually pretty underwhelmed.  Maybe I'm just being a lot more choosy, but I only ended up getting Epatant cream shadow and Quartz n/p, along with an RC shine (# 48 I think, it's a light goldish beige shimmer).  I had a really hard time deciding on everything, and while there were a few other items I probably would have gotten if I wasn't being so selective, I'm happy with my small haul!  With a $20 beauty VIP discount and $10 worth of points, my total was around $85!  I'll have to go into the fall thread later to elaborate, lol!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 16, 2011)

Nora - great that you didn't spend a lot on the fall collection. I will check out the fall thread. I'm not offended at all, don't worry. When you have the mood and time then you can show us your bracelets.  I can't imagine how I will juggle my time if I have kids. Being a working mum is tough. I'm not even married, and I just go to work and come home every weekday and i have the evenings to myslef but I feel I don't have enough time to do the things I like. I also fight the rush hour every morning and evening, and when the train ride is bad, eg getting pushed or stomped on, it puts me in a bad mood. I don't have advise on how to find more time for your family but just to share, I find out playing facebook games was burning my time and I didn't get much fun, so I quit them. i like the floral prints on the cushion. If you like warm dark colours they are pretty.  Michelle - 5! Most of my classmates had pierced ears and I was so envious. I had infections too and the holes got really gross, with the yellow liquid and all. At one point I wanted to just let the wounds heal and the holes to close up. Thankfully my mum helped me to keep them sanitized and now I can wear earrings whenever I go out. But for several years after I pierced my ears, there is a slightly hard rim surrounding each hole, which I could feel whenever pinched my earlobes lightly. I was told it's because the wound didn't heal well. They say when a wound didn't heal properly, there will be surrounding hard skin/flesh. But they are gone now.  sorry that you can't get the stain off. Ink is so hard to remove. Yeah but kids are so cute!


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 16, 2011)

Nora -- I hear ya about the time thing.  We get so busy and it is so hard for moms to juggle everything. But you are doing all you can and your kids will know that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I like those throw pillows -- very cute!  They would be easy to mix and match with different patterns and solid colors.  
  	Fun that you were able to see the Fall stuff.  That is so funny that people think the Prelude quad looks ugly in the pan -- I am almost afraid to order it now LOL

  	MissQQ -- I think I will make my 5 year old wait quite a while before I let her get her ears pierced.  She is such a girly girl and would love it -- but after all of the infections with my oldest, I just don't want to go there quite yet.  The things we do for beauty . . .


----------



## stv578 (Aug 17, 2011)

Michelle, Prelude isn't necessarily ugly, it's very taupe-y grey in tone.  I liked how MissQQ described the colours, like true "shadows".  I can see it working well to contour and define the eyes without any colour.  So it depends on what kind of look you want.  I think I'll end up getting it at some point, but for me, it's not a quick on-the-go type palette like I hoped.  I think it'll look seriously elegant and pretty for fall looks, with a nice mauve-nude lip, and naturally, a nice chunky sweater and jeans!

  	I ended going with these pillows, and really love how they pop against the dark brown leather on our couch...

http://www.potterybarn.com/products/diana-embroidered-pillow-covers/?pkey=cpatterned-striped-pillows

  	I'm going to get some solid ivory pillows to go with it!  It kinda lightens all the dark colours we have going on!


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 17, 2011)

^^Very pretty pillows -- love them.  I want to run out to our TJ Home Goods to check out the great deals on pillows!  Keep us posted on your decorating


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 17, 2011)

Nora - These pillows will look lovely on your dark brown couch.

  	How's everyone? What a long week for me and it is only Thursday. I look forward to the weekend! Yesterday I did some makeup shopping again. I know I'm suppose to show some restraint, but I purchased Ebloui and Fantasme, and also finally Whoppin' Watermelon chubby stick. At least the bill will come only next month lol.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 18, 2011)

stv578 said:


> Michelle, Prelude isn't necessarily ugly, it's very taupe-y grey in tone.  I liked how MissQQ described the colours, like true "shadows".  I can see it working well to contour and define the eyes without any colour.  So it depends on what kind of look you want.  I think I'll end up getting it at some point, but for me, it's not a quick on-the-go type palette like I hoped.  I think it'll look seriously elegant and pretty for fall looks, with a nice mauve-nude lip, and naturally, a nice chunky sweater and jeans!
> 
> I ended going with these pillows, and really love how they pop against the dark brown leather on our couch...
> 
> ...


	they are so cute! i bet they look lovely 

  	i hope all of you ladies are well. i seem to struggle in keeping up with you guys! lol!


----------



## cutemiauw (Aug 18, 2011)

Michelle - I think if it all goes well, we could be there by early next year! (Wow, saying this made me nervous, I never thought I'd be moving so soon). 

  	The Chanel Fall collection isn't here yet, I already forgot what I originally wanted from this collection >.<. But I'm really good lately with not buying new MU. I'm determined to buy only the things I truly love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	I got my ears pierced when I was still a baby! My pediatrician did it. I don't even remember when... but it was quite common for girls in Indonesia to have their ears pierced. It was quite the custom as well, I think. So I've been wearing earrings since forever. LOL.

  	Nora - Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Those pillows are pretty! It definitely made a cozy home feeling . I think every mom is awesome in their own way, working or stay at home. I don't have kids now and I'm a freelancer, which means I'm working from home. Yet, it still not as easy as I originally thought ^^. 

  	MissQQ - I'm with you on facebook games! I'm a gamer btw, but those facebook games felt so repetitious! In the end they are basically about asking your friend for stuff. I don't feel any sense of fun there anymore. I like those monster slashing games on Playstation... it's good for relieving stress .

  	I'm doing alright this week. I felt like I'm not as productive as I could've been... but it's good that I still have two more days to catch up


----------



## Eleentje (Aug 18, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Bonitinha* 


		 			  I was in MAC the other day and the MU artist was telling me that 12 year olds come in for full makeups all the time -- my mom would have killed me if I would have worn a full face when I was 12 




	I wouldn't be impressed either, if my daughter was wearing a full face at 12. Kids don't get enough time to be kids these days, and I find it really sad.
  	What did you guys think about that child model who posed for Vogue, if you had seen it? I am sure that girl had lots of fun being dressed and made up (l remember rummaging through my mum's and my friend's mum's makeup stash, when me and my friend were about 8, and how much fun it was to make ourselves look like clowns), but somehow I find those images disturbing.
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/woman/parenting/3736664/Vogue-model-aged-10-outrage.html

  	My mom was never really into makeup, and her standard makeup look these days is still a bright lipstick, eyeliner and mascara, maybe some powder. So I was really on my own, when I started wearing make up. I started with wearing some mascara and eyeliner, when I was about 15, but couldn't afford to buy my own makeup until I was about 16 and went to the US for my exchange year. There I bought my very first lipstick from Walmart. It was a 99cent "Love My Lips" one, I've kept it and still have it as a little keepsake. I've never been a lipgloss/lipbalm girl, so I've never really worn any until much later. I really started getting into makeup when I've moved to the Netherlands and got a job.  That is when I've discovered I'm a bit of a makeup addict. In any drugstore or department store I'd go to a makeup counter first.  I mainly bought drugstore stuff,  Maybelline, Rimmel, Revlon and Max Factor and L'oreal, and a few years later I've bought my first HE lipstick, which was a Dior Addict one. A Dutch department store, similar to Nordstrom, had a special event once a year, when they would have a massive sale in all departments, including the beauty counters. That's how I bought more HE stuff, like YSL, EL and Lancaster. I've also got myself sucked into ordering stuff via Yves Rocher, which is a cheap-ish mailorder catalogue thing. Maybe some of you will know it.  I remember though how I was kinda dreaming that I could start my own kind of mailorder catalogue business, but one that would be selling HE brands.

  	At certain point I've decided that I really have too much stuff that I don't even use, so I stopped buying makeup completely. For a period of several years I was buying only skin and haircare stuff. Until I've discovered that I can buy makeup wholesale on sites like Ebay, etc. I started buying makeup to resell it here in the Netherlands, and of course, I couldn't resist the prettyness of some items, and started putting some stuff apart for myself. I've been doing it for a while,'until  I've realized that I was keeping more stuff than I was selling. Haha. But it was great fun, because in a way I did fulfill my old dream to sell makeup by mail (including HE stuff).  That's also the reason why I joined Specktra, because I wanted to read stuff about fake Mac. I've almost bought one of those sets of fake pigments, because they looked so pretty. Luckily for me, I decided to do some research first, before buying a brand I didn't really know at that time, and when I realized that wasn't the real deal, I've backed out of that sale.  I'm really glad I've joined Specktra though, because it has introduced me into the world of quality makeup, and the actual makeup application, rather than just slapping it all on 

  	So that's the story of me and makeup 

  	Astrid, wow, a job offer for your hubs in Cali sounds really exciting! I wouldn't think twice, If someone offered me a job there, hehe


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, Elena! You are a makeup addict like us! My first HE lipstick is Dior Addict too! But I didn't like it much, I didn't pick the right colour. It is called Shinest Blush, which is a warm bright pink. Unfortunately I broke the tube and it dropped on the bathroom floor so I discarded it, but kept the casing. I bought an LE Chanel lip palette before that, but that isn't a lipstick heehee.   I find tha vogue pics disturbing too. Not right at all. On the topic, what do you think about celebrity kids dressing in branded clothes? I confess I like Suri Cruise, she looks so adorable and pretty in most of her outfits. Her clothes are so pretty I would wear them lol. I don't think she should wear high heels though.


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 18, 2011)

MissQQ -- this has been a long week, isn't it??  I'm trying to get everything ready for the weekend trip for myself and hubs.  My parents are going to watch our kids for the weekend while we escape to the lake again.  We have  a gift certificate to a Bed and Breakfast there that we need to use.  I will spend all of today doing laundry and packing!

  	Astrid -- wow, so exciting that you could be in CA next year!  Do you know what part you would be living in?  We used to live in San Jose (Northern CA) and it was fun to go into the city and visit San Francisco.  I also love the San Diego area -- so pretty!  We might be planning a trip to Laguna beach next summer.  You'll have to keep us posted 

  	Lou -- hope you are doing well -- we are a chatty bunch, aren't we??

  	Elena -- those images of that 10 year old are very disturbing -- especially the one of her in the gold gown with the gold high heels on the bed.  What in the world?!?  My husband would flip out if someone took picture of my daughter like that.
  	I agree -- makeup is a process.  So interesting how most of us dabble in drugstore brands and finally move on to HE products which then makes us totally obsessed!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 18, 2011)

There was a segment on Entertainment Tonight about those pictures, and worse, a lingerie company that sells kids lingerie.  They said some of the pictures from that company's website (i think it was on the web) were so inappropriate, the newspaper that had the story wouldn't even publish them.  Being a mother of a little girl myself, I am appalled at how a lot of mom's these days really just wanna have their girls all grown up.  I don't want to sound judgemental, but I agree that kids should experience being kids first.  Now and then I let my daughter put on some sheer pink gloss or put a bit of shimmery powder on her cheeks, but when it comes to clothes, I do not let her wear anything that makes her look like a "big girl"!!!  There's just no rush imo.

  	As for HE brand names clothes, for me personally, I don't see the point.  Kids don't know something is a brand name item unless they're told.  They just know what they like.  I don't see the point of making a big deal about that stuff and raising them to think that brands mean something.    Eventually, I'm sure there'll be certain items that all their friends have and they will want, but we'll deal with that when the times comes!

  	MissQQ, have you picked up illusoire yet.  I think I'm going to cave and get that soon.  I tried Epatant today, and just love how easily it applies.  It was a bit too shimmery for work, but I used a fluffy e/s brush to light apply a matte ivory shadow and that really toned down the shimmer.  They need to add more colours of these!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 19, 2011)

Michelle - enjoy your lake trip! This is your anniversary celebration, right? Congrats and have fun. I have the beautiful lake pic that you showed us earlier on in my mind now.   Nora - don't you just love Epatant? It's so quick and easy to apply. I haven't buy Illusioire yet, but I'm going to cave soon lol. I tried to think that I have Fauve so I can skip it, but they are quite different and like you I'm in love with Epatant. I think it is not too shimmery for office, once you blend it out. They are so versatile, if applied heavily they can be opaque and so shimmery and glamourous looking, yet sophisticated because the glitters aren't big.  I had fallouts with Fantasme yesterday so today I applied it over a thin layer of Too Faced glitter glue and there was no fallout. I think I will buy Illusiore next, then Myrifique and maybe Emerville. I agree they should come out in more colours! I'm not a mum but I agree with you on the branded clothes. I don't know what are high end brands until about 10 or 11 when my classmates have pretty bags that I want. But kids today are exposed to so many things they probably don't take as long as me to find out lol.  Astrid - I'm a light gamer. I like arcade games or role playing games like the sims, but I haven't play the sims for a long time. And when I play slashing games on PS2, I press the buttons so vigorously that my fingers hurt lol. But I enjoy them!


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks MissQQ.  Yes, this will be our belated 15th anniversary trip   My girls are so excited to spend the weekend at my parents house (they will get spoiled big time).  I need to finish packing!!

  	You ladies have a fabulous weekend!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 19, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Michelle!

  	Hope you have a great time!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 20, 2011)

^^ Have you seen the Laura mercier eye shadow pencils? They are like shadesticks but softer and creamier. I swatched them and they went on smooth and pigmented, but seem to smudge a little and can be easily removed. I swatched the ombre blackstar from by terry and they go on smooth and pigmented too, and I could blend it and once set they don't budge and is not removed easily when I wiped makeup remover over it. I have to press the cotton pad for a while before wiping it off. by Terry is expensive, but the product looks like it is quick and easy to use, and delivers. I'm not sure if I should buy one to try because I dont want a pricey regret.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi MissQQ!  I haven't checked out any LM products since the gel lippies.  Trying to stay away from make-up (except for Chanel!).  To be honest, after my last few attempts with pencil shadows or shadesticks, I have stuck to powder shadows for the most part.  The cream e/s from Chanel was a big surprise for me at how well it applied and I had almost no creasing with it.  I have tried the LM cream shadows that come in the little tubes and those are really really nice, but those have been around for quite a few years.   I used to have issues with the shadesticks creasing a little.

  	I'm also really interested in getting a couple of Mattenes, but luckily that won't cost me anything since I ended up taking back the two MES I picked up recently, I wasn't too happy with them.  So I enough on my MAC gc to get two Mattenes!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 21, 2011)

^^ Hi, Nora! Good that you can exchange the mes to the mattenes you want. I didn't buy the mes because I thought they were glitter bomb. I want some of the eye shadows from Mac me over, I'm getting quite excited with it. Thanks for your comments, I never like cream shadows too, except for the Chanel ones which caught me by surprise.I always find they either set too quickly before I could blend and are too dry, or they just dont set. I think I will not buy any other cream shadows for now.


----------



## katred (Aug 21, 2011)

stv578 said:


> There was a segment on Entertainment Tonight about those pictures, and worse, *a lingerie company that sells kids lingerie.*  They said some of the pictures from that company's website (i think it was on the web) were so inappropriate, the newspaper that had the story wouldn't even publish them.  Being a mother of a little girl myself, I am appalled at how a lot of mom's these days really just wanna have their girls all grown up.  I don't want to sound judgemental, but I agree that kids should experience being kids first.  Now and then I let my daughter put on some sheer pink gloss or put a bit of shimmery powder on her cheeks, but when it comes to clothes, I do not let her wear anything that makes her look like a "big girl"!!!  There's just no rush imo.
> 
> As for HE brand names clothes, for me personally, I don't see the point.  Kids don't know something is a brand name item unless they're told.  They just know what they like.  I don't see the point of making a big deal about that stuff and raising them to think that brands mean something.    Eventually, I'm sure there'll be certain items that all their friends have and they will want, but we'll deal with that when the times comes!
> 
> MissQQ, have you picked up illusoire yet.  I think I'm going to cave and get that soon.  I tried Epatant today, and just love how easily it applies.  It was a bit too shimmery for work, but I used a fluffy e/s brush to light apply a matte ivory shadow and that really toned down the shimmer.  They need to add more colours of these!









 What in the name of god is a kid going to do with lingerie? Who do they think is going to see it? I'm not prudish about these things, but I do think that there is something a little sick about dressing up really young girls like older women- makeup, skimpy clothing, etc. The story about the child model in Vogue made me feel queasy when I heard it. Do people not realise what sort of attention that invites? *shudders

  	I try not to be judgmental either, but there is something deeply unsettling about being encouraged to view a 10 year old girl in the same way as a woman in her twenties.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello ladies!

  	It feels so good to be here again! During the week, I mostly read - I'm too tired to post. Last week and the week before were really stressful and I was so depressed at times - I thought I'd never get the hang of the new job. Miraculously, since last Friday it's getting better and better - I hope I finally 'arrived'! From time to time, it's even fun to work, although I still have to learn not to get stressed so easily. Sometimes I've the feeling I need five hands to type more quickly, many pairs of ears to answer the phones and at least three heads to process everything.
  	I'm quite excited about a new look which will be launched in winter! It's really sad I can't write more, but the internet really is heavily monitored - I saw our statistics analysis last week and was impressed.

  	In other news, I finally got my Chanel fall items! I got Peridot and Quartz, and Emerveille. My MUA also gave me wonderful samples of the Velvets, but as it is over 100 F right now, I'm not really in the mood for autumn colours!

  	Kate, let me say how much I enjoyed reading your MAC me over review at your blog!

  	Astrid, such exciting news! I'd be scared to death. You'll then have lived on three continents! That's really cool.

  	Elena, thanks for sharing your exciting makeup journey with us!

  	Michelle, happy anniversary and I hope you had a wonderful weekend!

  	MissQQ - I just skimmed your last posts because you mentioned some exciting sounding products - and I don't want to be enabled! ;-)

  	Cheryl - sign language! Wow! I always wanted to learn that as well. So interesting!

  	And a big hello to everybody I forgot - I hope you all had wonderful weekends and are well!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 23, 2011)

^^ Hi! Pleased to hear you are getting on better. I guess with every jobs there are ups and downs. Let's hope ours are filled with more ups! Enjoy your fall items. I'm so excited to see the velvets. Somehow I feel fall is already here because all the clothing stores are having fall collections now and I feel a little sad. I prefer spring and summer clothings.  Hope everyone is doing well! I got an email from Chanel US website introducing coco mademoiselle edp in a 200ml bottle with a stopper for dabbing the juice on. I think it's so lovely and worth collecting compared to the spray ones. But I'm almost finishing my bottle of 50ml edp, which I'm tired of and not intending to repurchase at the moment. Too bad!


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 23, 2011)

Anneri -- glad you are getting the hang of your new job!  I'm sure it gets stressful -- you will probably be a pro in no time!  
  	Enjoy the new goodies and let us know how you like the velvets once you try your samples 

  	MissQQ -- I am not ready for fall quite yet either.  I love summer clothing, too.  I guess because here the fall season goes too quickly and our winter drags out.  At first the boots and sweaters and cute coats are fun, but then I get soooo tired of the freezing cold!  I will enjoy the rest of summer while it lasts!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 23, 2011)

^^ Yeah we should enjoy the summer while we can. I will wear more of the bronzers I purchased this summer.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 24, 2011)

I saw some online reviews on Lancome hypnose doll eye mascara and I like it. It's not at my counters yet and I'm not sure if we are getting it. At my counter is hypnose precious cell or something. Those of you who use HE mascara and try the doll eye. Looks promising!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm so looking forward to the weekend! First, it's weekend! ;-) Today was so stressful that I want just a break. Second, I'll finally move into a 'regular' apartment on Sunday! *happy dance*
  	I'm so sick of living out of the suitcase, and the shady house gets awfully hot in the heat we're having right now and it smells musty. I had to take all my clothes to the dry cleaners!

  	It's going to be a strange weekend, though - my bf is away from home and so that will be my first days alone in our apartment. Just the thought feels strange... BUT! I'm looking forward to all my CPs which await me at home. At last I'll get my greedy little hands on the Bloggers collex! Yay!

  	Because you talked about summer - I'm actually looking forward to fall. It's my fav season and I'm not really a person who likes and can cope with heat.

  	And to all the Ladies in the US - I hope you don't get hit by the hurricane! Stay save!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 24, 2011)

^^ Congrats on finally moving into the regular apartment! So exciting to be getting the bloggers collection. Have fun! I'm looking forward to the weekend too, but it's still Thursday at the moment. Weekend is not happening for me yet. I didn't know the US is getting hurricane warnings. Stay safe!


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 24, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> I saw some online reviews on Lancome hypnose doll eye mascara and I like it. It's not at my counters yet and I'm not sure if we are getting it. At my counter is hypnose precious cell or something. Those of you who use HE mascara and try the doll eye. Looks promising!


	I have some samples of the Doll Eyes mascara, and tried it the last couple of days. I'm not really a fan of it. But have to say that I don't like non-waterproof mascara in general, they give me panda bear eyes in no time, no matter what. It is better than the other HE mascaras I tried so far, like Helena R. or Shiseido, but it can give you spider's leg looking lashes easily. At least on me. Also I noticed that it has some kind of scent to it, I never experienced a noticeable scent in any mascara before, but I could smell my lashes even some time after I applied it, which was a little weird, LOL. But maybe I'm just sensitive and others won't even notice it.


----------



## bis (Aug 25, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> I saw some online reviews on Lancome hypnose doll eye mascara and I like it. It's not at my counters yet and I'm not sure if we are getting it. At my counter is hypnose precious cell or something. Those of you who use HE mascara and try the doll eye. Looks promising!


  I have it and I am not really a big fan. I expect my mascara to give me volume, but the doll eyes does not. It has a very strong smell like the Lancome Drama that sometimes makes my eyes water. It does give me Doll Eyes lashes, they are very long and separated, it's just not what I want  My eyes are big enough as it is. Application is tricky as it is really work for me to get the mascara on it so it is noticeable on my lashes. I would compare it to the ETK mascara. The wand for both is very bristly (which I love), but the formula is rather dry and therefore bad for volume on me. With a base (the one from the Dior I am currently using) it's ok, but just ok.  The brush is conical and took me some time to get used to. And I need to apply carefully, otherwise I have a blob of mascara at the end of my lashes.  Nice mascara, but more for a natural finish I'd say. It does give you doll eyes though. If you can try to get a sample if you are interested. No idea why I continue to try other mascaras, they all are not nearly as great as the standard Lancome Hynose *sigh*   





Anneri said:


> I'm so looking forward to the weekend! First, it's weekend! ;-) Today was so stressful that I want just a break. Second, I'll finally move into a 'regular' apartment on Sunday! *happy dance*
> I'm so sick of living out of the suitcase, and the shady house gets awfully hot in the heat we're having right now and it smells musty. I had to take all my clothes to the dry cleaners!
> 
> It's going to be a strange weekend, though - my bf is away from home and so that will be my first days alone in our apartment. Just the thought feels strange... BUT! I'm looking forward to all my CPs which await me at home. At last I'll get my greedy little hands on the Bloggers collex! Yay!
> ...


  Great to hear you can finally move and that about your job  It will get easier as you get along.  What did you get from the bloggers collection?   Winthorp, stay safe!   Bonitinha , hope you had a great trip. Weekend in a cabin by the lake sounds very relaxing   HG, hope your stress gets better soon and I hope you sister is doing better   stv568 you bought great pillows. Maybe I should do some redecorating as well   Astrid, great news about your hubby. Have you already decided you want to move? California will be sooo different from Berlin.   Cheryl, how you you doing hun? You should learn an European language and we could be your language buddies and then you could come and visit   Elena, hows life? I hope you enjoy the head near a beach somewhere   Hope you girls are doing great and have some fun


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 25, 2011)

^^ Hi! How are you? Thanks for the detailed review on the mascara. From what you say, I don't think I'll like it too. I've used a conical mascara before, I think Rimmel's Sexy Curves and that was what I got in the beginning - a blob of mascara at the end of my lashes lol. I never tried a lancome mascara before, but I want to try their original Hypnose. It's hard to ask for a sample without buying anything.

  	Naynadine - thanks for your review too. I think the mascara smells since bis also smelt it. That must be freaky, being able to smell your lashes. I guess my curiosity about the doll eyes mascara is almost gone now, which is good.


----------



## bis (Aug 25, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Hi! How are you? Thanks for the detailed review on the mascara. From what you say, I don't think I'll like it too. I've used a conical mascara before, I think Rimmel's Sexy Curves and that was what I got in the beginning - a blob of mascara at the end of my lashes lol. I never tried a lancome mascara before, but I want to try their original Hypnose. It's hard to ask for a sample without buying anything.
> 
> Naynadine - thanks for your review too. I think the mascara smells since bis also smelt it. That must be freaky, being able to smell your lashes. I guess my curiosity about the doll eyes mascara is almost gone now, which is good.


  I would still ask them about it. Tell them you have sensitive eyes and that you heard that the Lancome mascaras smell very strongly and you want to make sure you can tolerate it. That's the reason why you want a sample, right?   Thanks, I am good, still a bit stressed out, but it's getting better. At least we have summer now, maybe a bit more than we were hoping for, but I am not complaining  How are you?


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 25, 2011)

Bis -- thanks, we had a great weekend -- it was so hard to get back to real life!
  	I will have to look into the Lacncome hypnose -- I am always trying new mascaras.  I never seem to be able to find one that I absolutely love.  Maybe because my lashes just aren't that fab anymore LOL
  	I have so many friends getting eyelash extensions these days -- but they are so expensive to maintain.  For now, I will just stick to finding a mascara I love!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 25, 2011)

I had a sample of the lancome hypnose and suprisingly liked it.  NOw, I don't remember the details of it. LOL Just that I liked it.


----------



## bis (Aug 25, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Bis -- thanks, we had a great weekend -- it was so hard to get back to real life!
> I will have to look into the Lacncome hypnose -- I am always trying new mascaras.  I never seem to be able to find one that I absolutely love.  Maybe because my lashes just aren't that fab anymore LOL
> I have so many friends getting eyelash extensions these days -- but they are so expensive to maintain.  For now, I will just stick to finding a mascara I love!


  I asked my esthetician about it and she said she would not recommend it, it apparently tends to break lashes. How are your friends liking it?   





Prettypackages said:


> I had a sample of the lancome hypnose and suprisingly liked it.  NOw, I don't remember the details of it. LOL Just that I liked it.


  Better than me, I normally remember the details, but not what the products name was


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 25, 2011)

bis - Good point. I will say the reasons you mention and ask for a sample. Hopefully if they also have stocks of the samples! Good to hear it is better for you now. Hope things continue to get less stressful for you. I'm having mild ups and downs very frequently because the pace of work is fast. I'm getting along fine, having fun shopping and finding new things to try. Probably the thing that is bothering me at the moment is I feel slight dizzyness every now and then. Wonder if it's my back pain or stomach pains that are causing it.

  	I have seen ladies at my workplace with lash extensions that look very artificial. Perhaps they chose the wrong length or shape. One of them was so bad that she had to removed them after a week because it was too heavy and droopy. I wouldn't go for it since I'm wearing glasses. They may be sweeping my glasses whenever I blink lol.


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 26, 2011)

Some of my friends have really liked the extensions -- but I think they do harm the natural lashes and they can get so expensive.  I have a friend who does them and they look pretty natural, but you have to get them filled every few weeks.  I just wouldn't want to deal with the expense and upkeep!
  	I'll just have to deal with my wimpy lashes . . .


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 26, 2011)

^^ Me too. I don't like anyone meddling with my face anyway. Is your hair fine too? My lashes are wimpy and I have very fine hair. If they go more fine they'll be invisible. I think my hair follicle is small or malnourished. Oh but my lashes are longer and healthier looking when I started using eye cream and eye makeup, along with eye makeup removers. I still like chanel biphase eye makeup remover the most, it removes makeup easily, doesn't irritate my eyes and isn't oily. My lashes also don't fall out when I use chanel. I am using lancome now and I always get a few lashes falling out. 

  	I went to a lancome counter this evening to ask for a mascara sample, and was told they have none! They never had any mascara samples! I gave the testers a good sniff and I got the strong floral (?) smell that you ladies mention. I don't like eye products that are scented.


----------



## bis (Aug 27, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Some of my friends have really liked the extensions -- but I think they do harm the natural lashes and they can get so expensive.  I have a friend who does them and they look pretty natural, but you have to get them filled every few weeks.  I just wouldn't want to deal with the expense and upkeep!
> I'll just have to deal with my wimpy lashes . . .


  Yes, that they harm your lashes is what I was told as well. Like you, I'd rather deal with my fine lashes.. and use nice mascara 


Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Me too. I don't like anyone meddling with my face anyway. Is your hair fine too? My lashes are wimpy and I have very fine hair. If they go more fine they'll be invisible. I think my hair follicle is small or malnourished. Oh but my lashes are longer and healthier looking when I started using eye cream and eye makeup, along with eye makeup removers. I still like chanel biphase eye makeup remover the most, it removes makeup easily, doesn't irritate my eyes and isn't oily. My lashes also don't fall out when I use chanel. I am using lancome now and I always get a few lashes falling out.
> 
> I went to a lancome counter this evening to ask for a mascara sample, and was told they have none! They never had any mascara samples! I gave the testers a good sniff and I got the strong floral (?) smell that you ladies mention. I don't like eye products that are scented.


  That is weird, especially nice a new one just came out. My counter also does not always have them, but always when a new one is released. Hope you get one soon. Btw, if memory serves me right, only the Hypnose Drama and the Doll Eyes were so heavily scented. Which ones did you sniff? (scnr )


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 27, 2011)

MissQQ -- yep, my hair is baby fine.  It is my nemesis!!  My lashes used to be pretty full and long -- I guess aging has made them more sparse.  I love the Chanel biphase eye makeup remover also.  I stocked up on those when Chanel was giving those away as one of the samples.  I should order a full bottle next time -- it's worth it to not have my eyelashes fall out LOL

  	Bis -- I agree -- I'd rather just hunt for a fab mascara than deal with eyelash extensions.  I am wanting to try out lash curlers.  I have never used them before because I am afraid of them for some reason.  But it seems everyone is liking the new Chanel one -- have you tried it??


----------



## bis (Aug 27, 2011)

^^ No, I haven't, to be honest I am afraid of them. They remind me too much of medieval torture devices :shock:  Did somebody not mention that they tried it? Winthorp likes it, Naynadine not so much. I guess it's like with mascaras and foundations, it always depends


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 27, 2011)

^^ the one I sniffed was Hypnose Precious Cells. Not sure if this is an Asia exclusive? Maybe we got this instead of Doll Eyes.  Michelle - I worry that my hair will turn more fine with age, it is already too fine now. I think it was thicker when I was a child.   On the Chanel eyelash curler, I gave it a good cleaning and wipe off all the makeup that has built up on it. I noticed that the left and right metal supporting the scrimp has a spot each where the black finish has been scrapped off to reveal the silver metal. Not very good since I've only used it for less than a year and only once or twice per week.


----------



## bis (Aug 27, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ the one I sniffed was Hypnose Precious Cells. Not sure if this is an Asia exclusive? Maybe we got this instead of Doll Eyes.  Michelle - I worry that my hair will turn more fine with age, it is already too fine now. I think it was thicker when I was a child.   On the Chanel eyelash curler, I gave it a good cleaning and wipe off all the makeup that has built up on it. I noticed that the left and right metal supporting the scrimp has a spot each where the black finish has been scrapped off to reveal the silver metal. Not very good since I've only used it for less than a year and only once or twice per week.


  Oh, yes, that one as well. Also a smeller and the finish is very natural. Why do I continue testing other mascaras when I already have one that works, gives me great lashes and does not irritate my eyes? :dunno:


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 28, 2011)

^^ I think we all like to try new things and search for the next HG product.  There is also Virtuose precious cells and it has one more star than hypnose precious cells for curling, according to the lance brochure I got. I lashes need all the curling help they can get, but usually mascaras that claim they curl more actually doesn't do the job as well as some who didn't. So is the Virtuose line good?


----------



## stv578 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey ladies!

  	Dropping in quickly to say hello!

  	Miss QQ, I also want to try out the Doll Eyes mascara!  Bis, your description of it actually sounds nice!  As for the pillows, they ended up looking really nice on our dark brown couch, I also got plain ivory one's with jute braided around the border to go with them.  They lightened up the couch nicely, which is what I wanted. 

  	Hope everyone is well and enjoying the last few weeks of the summer!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 30, 2011)

I finally moved to my 'final' apartment in Munich at the weekend.
  	So I spent my weekend schlepping boxes and cleaning (GAWD, why can't guys clean? Even now? It's the 21st century, for God's sake!), and then I had a horrible night in the new bed. Turns out the mattress is apparently older than Methusalem, and I've to get a new one next weekend. So there goes my budget for MMO and some Chanel items and polishes! Bugger.
  	But I'm looking forward to a new mattress very much - my back aches in the morning and I don't sleep too well. 

  	I hope you all are well, especially all of you in the US! I hope Irene didn't cross your paths!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 30, 2011)

^^ Sorry about the new mattress eating into your makeup budget. Whenever something urgent eats into my makeup budget, I moan too. But you will appreciate your new mattress for sure! I am a light sleeper and have backaches easily and bad mattresses are a no-no.

  	Hi Nora. Your couch sounds very pretty. It must be cosy and welcoming. So what is the next item you are decorating?

  	Summer feels over to me, and now I'm just waiting it out for Christmas, or December, which is still 3 months away. Wish I could go on a vacation but it's not happening.


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 31, 2011)

Nora -- glad you are liking your new PB pillows.  I really need to get some new ones for our couch.  It takes me forever to finally make a decision!

  	Anneri -- glad you are in your new place -- but bummer about having to  by the mattress!!  Thank goodness we are in an area where Irene didn't strike.  I feel so bad for all of those who felt the effects.

  	MissQQ -- Sometimes I just like to plan a place to vacation -- even if I know I probably won't go LOL  It is nice to dream anyways, right??

  	Well, the back to school went well yesterday.  I officially have all 3 in school now!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 31, 2011)

^^ Great that all your girls are in school now! You must be proud of yourself and them!  Did you take a photo in the morning? And thanks, it's true that it's fun to just plan and dream of a vacation. Feels sweet, and less of a hassle, because I find traveling troublesome most of the time.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 31, 2011)

I also want to go on a vacation, but it's not going to happen for me, too. My job troubles in early summer cancelled all our plans to go away which is really sad, because my bf very likely can't go on longer vacations next year due to his job. Oh well - maybe me and one of my best friends manage to go to England again - we did so twice already, rented a car and had a little roadtrip. Great fun!

  	Today was such an annoying day. I don't know why, but nearly everybody I encountered was in a bad mood, including my boss and my bf. I was completely unnerved when I got home from work. At least MMO will hit the counters over here tomorrow, and even if the mattress is going to eat my budget, I'm looking forward to it. A girl can still swatch, right? ;-) I'm very curious about the quads. Everything else does nothing for me - very happy about that, actually!

  	Your girls must feel very grown up now that they're all at school, Michelle!


----------



## Eleentje (Aug 31, 2011)

I've been lurking a bit on this thread lately, as I never seem to find some time to write out a proper post 

  	Hope all of you ladies are having a good week!  Anneri, I do get those annoying days too, sometimes. Then I usually just wait for the day to be over, because the next one will be better. Hope you'll have a great day tomorrow to make up for it. And I think you will, swatching all the new stuff  I am not super excited about any of the upcoming collections, I may get just a few bits from Mac's Posh Paradise and Cindy Sherman.  I am looking forward to swatching Styledriven eyeshadows, because someone mentioned that they are similar to Peacocky ones. Luckily those are permanent.

  	I am in love with the new Chanel ones, though. I bought Epatant (silvery-green one) and Emerveille (peach one), and I think I'll be buying Ebloui and Illusoire next. They apply like a dream, are very long-staying and you need just a tiny amount to get quite intense effect. I hope they'll be doing more colours in future.

  	Bis, great to see you post on here again! Missed hearing from you! 
  	I don't really have any holidays left either, Miss QQ, otherwise I'd love me some beach right now! I think my holiday to Australia next year will make up for the lack of sun and warm weather this summer.

	Michelle, I hope your youngest will enjoy going to school and make you proud 

  	I went back to London last weekend, after a 3-month break, and had a good time. Me and 2 of my other friends organized a joint celebration of our birthdays (mine is next Tuesday), and had a big bbq party with all of our friends. I can't believe they've given me 140 pounds worth of shopping vouchers for my favourite shops. It's like winning my very own shopping spree


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 31, 2011)

MisQQ -- I did take tons of pics of my girls on the first day back -- they are so excited to wear all of their new clothes!

  	Elena -- sounds like your trip to London was fabulous!  And yay for all of the shopping you get to do!!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 31, 2011)

Michelle, how did you survive your baby girl's first day?!  School starts next week for my two.

  	MissQQ, the next items on our list will be artwork for the walls and some kind of window covering for the dining room.  If I don't pick out some wall art soon, my husband's going to lose it, lol!  He does have a point I guess, but I don't want to buy anything I'm not completely in love with!  We're also going to get some shutters for the bedrooms that front onto the street.  I must say, being away from the house for a week has been really good for me, kinda needed to leave it all behind for a bit  (as well as work, but that's a given!).

  	Eleentje, enjoy shopping with your gifts! 

  	Anneri, hope tomorrow is a better day.  A good and comfortable mattress is very important, lets the body get the rest it needs to repair and re-energize.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 31, 2011)

Anneri - I'm going to swatch MMO too. Wanted to buy some items but now I have more or less decided to pass, unless they scream my name. My counter is supposed to get it today but they say the stocks aren't here yet, and so it could be launched this evening or tomorrow.

  	Nora - Your next decoration is a much larger project. Hope you get to pick everything you want and like!

  	Elena - I want to go Australia too, at the end of the year so that it is summer time and I can lay at the beach. I want to go Bondi Beach! Which part of Australia are you heading to? Have fun shopping! That is quite a bit of voucher so you can pick the things you really want!

  	ETA: I went over to the counter and MMO was up, just missing a kohl and some of the brushes, but all the stocks were in, just that the MAs are still assembling the displays. I saw the 226 - it was very different from the one I had, but I like the new one too. The old one I had is much more tapered, while this new one is fatter. The only items calling to me are the 226, satin taupe, dark diversion and Lady Grey. Stunner is beautiful too.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 1, 2011)

I had a fab day today! Work was much better, I even got praised by my boss! Woot!!!!11
  	Then I want to the counter to have a look at MMO. Most things left me cold, especially the most lauded things. I tried Prince Noir - no, just no! That's just not me, and I think that's one of the most important things in MU - know who you are and what suits you. I could pull off PN, but it wouldn't be *me*. Offshoot is me, and so I bought it, as well as the Evil Eye Quad. The MUA did a nice look with it over Emerveille that I wore today as a simple look with Siahi. The funniest thing happened - there was a guy waiting in front of the counter. He looked quite the punk - shaved head, lots of piercings, and when the MUA finished my look he grinned at me and said 'you look great!' Heh. I bought the quad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Elena - what nice friends you have! Enjoy your shopping spree!

  	Miss QQ - I'm another one who wants to go to Australia! And New Zealand! Such beautiful countries.


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 1, 2011)

^^ I think you rock EE quad. Did you take a pic? Yeah they are beautiful countries. I've been to Australia once when I was young, but in winter and now I want to go during spring/summer.

  	The item from that caught my eye is the 116 blush brush. I didn't know it is part of the collection. I've been wanting a new blush brush so I like to know what brush you ladies use. Should I go with 116 or 129? And finally it is Friday!  Any places for the weekend?


----------



## Shypo (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello gorgeous girls!  Just popping by for a quick hello and big hugs to my Ratonas!  I'll check in again soon!


----------



## Bonitinha (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Cheryl!!  We've missed you!


----------



## Anneri (Sep 7, 2011)

It's been so quiet in here! How are you all?

  	I've been quite busy the last days - my bf visited me and I managed to get Monday and Tuesday off from work. The four free days were quite needed and really lovely. It must have been ages that we spent four days together without to organise or do something, so it was really relaxing. We went sightseeing together here in Munich (I've been living here for five weeks now and this was the first weekend I was able to explore the city!), went shopping, watched the new Woody Allen, spent time in various cafes and restaurants - I was so sad when I had to leave for work this morning and my bf left for the airport...

  	One solace - only two working days left! Yay!

  	I'm missing Cheryl, Elegant, Lou, Astrid...


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 8, 2011)

^^ Hi! Sounds like you had a wonderful time!  I was very busy since Monday, and time just flew by and it's Friday tomorrow. Will still be very busy, and I don't know what to do. Yeah I miss the gang too.


----------



## Bonitinha (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi ladies!  It has been quiet around here.  Anneri, so glad you got some time off and had a lovely time with your bf.  Sounds like it was a much needed break!

  	MissQQ -- how are you?  Any new shopping trips to report??


----------



## Anneri (Sep 8, 2011)

I was a very very bad girl today - first I got the Lady Grey Quad. (it was the fault of Lou's review.)
  	Then I went to a very big drugstore to get some drugstore items some longwear cream shadows I wanted to try, a new Mascara (yep, always on the hunt!) and a polish that looks like a dupe of OPI's  Uh-oh, roll down the window. That was not so bad - but when I wanted to leave, I saw that they had a brand new Chanel counter, and everything was 5 euros off. So I got Illusoire and one of the new Velvets... oh dear!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 9, 2011)

^^ Great haul! Enjoy the new goodies! The 5 euros off is a very good deal! Illusoire and Lady Grey were in my want list but I resisted them. Which Velvet did you buy? You need to tell us more in the chanel thread! I was getting worried that I'm the only one buying lots of makeup recently. lol. Speaking of mascara, I have a bad experience with Benefit today.

  	I received an email from Benefit introducing They're Real mascara. Among other things, they wrote in a box, highlighted, "Present this email and enjoy a complimentary sample after your They're Real! express makeover". So I interpreted that I will get a sample of the mascara after I try it at the counter. At the counter, the SA said that I could only get the sample if I spend $120. So I asked them why did the email say otherwise, and the SA said the sample is not the mascara. The email did not say what sample it was. She had the attitude that she was well covered by the words in the email. Then I asked so we aren't getting any sample? The SA paused for a while and finally took out a High Beam sachet as said I could get it if I try the mascara on my lashes. I have sensitive eyes, so I said could I try it on my hand as I didn't want an infection. The SA said in a tone like she was stating an obvious thing, that "it is a mascara and we cannot try mascara on our hands". By now I was really annoyed, so I said thanks and left - not going to compromise by applying the mascara on my lashes.

  	I don't think this is the way to do business - to trick your customers with words, and then make them feel like an idiot. This is only makeup, not some insurance policy with lawyers writing the terms & conditions. This is not the first time Benefit pull a fast one on me. Previously, I got a text message from them, saying I can get a tint sample if I showed the message at the counter. So I did but the SA said I had to spend $150 first. They seem to want to trick us to go to the counter and then spend. I only bought their Bo-ing concealer once, and I wasn't wowed given the price, I will boycott the brand now.

  	At least my quick trip to the mall after work wasn't a complete waste. I saw the new dior trios, now 5 of them. That helped me forget about how stupid Benefit is.

  	Michelle - The dior trios are pigmented. I swatched Black, Navy, Pink, Khaki and Nude - we are missing Brown. My favourite is Pink and Nude. Pink is a neutral, cool palette. The pink goes beautifully with the grey and shimmery taupe. Nude is neutral, not too much brown. These are very pricey, I guess we pay for the sliding mechanism and pop up mirror. And lol on reporting new shopping trips. I guess I have been shopping too much! I bought 129 and 226 yesterday. Love the new 226, my old one was too tapered and has poor sweeping power. Still playing with 129 before I decide if I like it. I also saw Lancome's fall collection. We always don't get the full collection, they had the tester of the nail polish but none for sale. It is a very dark black brown with gold glass like shimmers. Stunning. I am also thinking of getting the sheer red lipstick in the special packaging. Perhaps you can look at it since you want to try red but not anything too bold.


----------



## Bonitinha (Sep 9, 2011)

MissQQ -- that is just bad business from Benefit.  Are you going to write the company about your experience?  That SA sounds horrible, ugggh.  So sorry you had to deal with that.  
  	Yay, that you saw the Dior trios.  I really want the Pink!!  I will have to see the others in person.  Thanks for your descriptions.  I will have to go to the Dior counter again to see if they have them in.  
  	Enjoy your new brushes.  I love getting new brushes to play around with.  I just got the 208 for eyeliner because I have heard it is the thinnest and easiest brush to get a perfect line with gel liner.  I cannot do gel liner with that brush LOL  I like it for applying shadow under my lower lashline, though.  
  	I will have to take a look at the Lancome sheer red lippie.  I haven't seen those here yet.  I saw swatches of the the Chanel Velvet RA in the red color.  So gorgeous, but I don't know if I could pull it off!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 9, 2011)

wow - sorry about your benefit experience! that is very naughty and there was no need for the sales person to have such an attitude about it. and of course you could test the mascara on your hand! she was just being snotty  i'd write a letter of complaint to be honest because that was not nice at all.

  	Anneri stop blaming me!  you know you were going to order it anyways! hee hee!


----------



## Anneri (Sep 10, 2011)

And now I'm going to order Creamy Bisque because of your review... And who's fault is that? So there!!! ;-) Heh.

  	But: I wore the Lady Grey Quad today for the first time and it's love. Even my mother commented on the look and praised it - and that's quite rare. I'll pop over to the Chanel thread later and write a bit about the Rouge Velvet - I love it!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 10, 2011)

Anneri said:


> And now I'm going to order Creamy Bisque because of your review... And who's fault is that? So there!!! ;-) Heh.
> 
> But: I wore the Lady Grey Quad today for the first time and it's love. Even my mother commented on the look and praised it - and that's quite rare. I'll pop over to the Chanel thread later and write a bit about the Rouge Velvet - I love it!


  	oh dear! now i am sorry! hee hee! creamy bisque is very pretty though. i don't buy much from mac these days but what i do get i really love!  and i bet you look beautiful wearing the quad! must make you feel happy that even you mum complimented you on it 

  	enjoy your weekends ladies!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 10, 2011)

lol. I also read Lou's review of Creamy Bisque and Lady Grey. LG was in my want list but I decided to pass it. Reading the review has created lemmings again, it is a pretty quad!

  	Thanks, Michelle and Lou. I think not just the SA has snotty attitude, the brand shouldn't be doing their promotions like this too. I don't want to write a complaint letter, I'll just stay away from Benefit, which is good since I never really was crazy over their products, and I know I can save the money and spend it on other brands.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 11, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> lol. I also read Lou's review of Creamy Bisque and Lady Grey. LG was in my want list but I decided to pass it. Reading the review has created lemmings again, it is a pretty quad!
> 
> Thanks, Michelle and Lou. I think not just the SA has snotty attitude, the brand shouldn't be doing their promotions like this too. I don't want to write a complaint letter, I'll just stay away from Benefit, which is good since I never really was crazy over their products, and I know I can save the money and spend it on other brands.


  	yeah save your money and spend it with people that are actually nice! benefit is a funny brand to me anyway. i feel all the products are nice but way too expensive for what they are. i want to try that new mascara too but for the price i can't help but think it's not worth it! £18.50 for a mascara!? my new mac opulash was £13.50 and i thought that was pricey!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 11, 2011)

^^ Yeah pleased to know I'm not the only one who find Benefit pricing too expensive for what they are.


----------



## Eleentje (Sep 11, 2011)

Haha, I think most of us are still buying lots of makeup, but just don't get much time to pop on here.
  	I wonder how HG is doing, seems like ages since she last posted on Specktra. I miss her humorous remarks and spot on recommendations, and market prognoses 

  	I'm so sorry for this bad treatment you received at the Benefit counter. Snobby SA's is my pet peeve. Come on, you're just SELLING MAKEUP, it's not like you have a degree in Rocket Science or are some kind of celebrity :S

  	I've heard that Benefit has quite agressive sales strategies and demands its SA's to hassle the customers into buying stuff, although it may be just a rumour.


Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Great haul! Enjoy the new goodies! The 5 euros off is a very good deal! Illusoire and Lady Grey were in my want list but I resisted them. Which Velvet did you buy? You need to tell us more in the chanel thread! I was getting worried that I'm the only one buying lots of makeup recently. lol. Speaking of mascara, I have a bad experience with Benefit today.
> 
> I received an email from Benefit introducing They're Real mascara. Among other things, they wrote in a box, highlighted, "Present this email and enjoy a complimentary sample after your They're Real! express makeover". So I interpreted that I will get a sample of the mascara after I try it at the counter. At the counter, the SA said that I could only get the sample if I spend $120. So I asked them why did the email say otherwise, and the SA said the sample is not the mascara. The email did not say what sample it was. She had the attitude that she was well covered by the words in the email. Then I asked so we aren't getting any sample? The SA paused for a while and finally took out a High Beam sachet as said I could get it if I try the mascara on my lashes. I have sensitive eyes, so I said could I try it on my hand as I didn't want an infection. The SA said in a tone like she was stating an obvious thing, that "it is a mascara and we cannot try mascara on our hands". By now I was really annoyed, so I said thanks and left - not going to compromise by applying the mascara on my lashes.
> 
> ...


	I've been naughty and bought myself Thierry Mugler "Alien" set, consisting of the perfume, body cream and shower gel, which came with a free makeup bag. I've been coveting this perfume for ages, and when i've seen them doing a 15% off + free Thierry mugler Shower Gel/Body Milk promotion I caved in  I also bought Creamy Bisque eyeshadow (I don't blame Lou for this one, hehe, I decided to get it before her review) and Mac Club refill.


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 11, 2011)

^^ Enjoy your Alien set, and the new mac eyeshadows! I gave Alien a try before, because it is so famous, but the scent is very not me. I think from my experience it's true that Benefit sales strategy is aggressive, but in a bad way here. I  miss HG too, hope she is doing fine.


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 11, 2011)

I was thinking about HG the last week or so wondering what she's up to. Maybe she'll pop on here soon and give us an update.


  	I am loving Creamy Bisque also. I've used it every day since I bought it.


----------



## Camnagem (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi Ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I just found this chat thread and I feel like I haven't been around in forever, lol!  I finally got Specktra to work again recently and I'm so glad, missed it here!  I've been helping my parents re-decorate their Las Vegas home (well, my mom...dad could care less, lol) and that's been a blast!  The hubby is still dealing with some health issues, but we're working on it and one step at a time we'll figure it all out.  Our cat is still fat and angry (wouldn't want him any other way!), my neighbors are still beyond strange, and we're waiting for this ridiculous never-ending Summery weather to finally stop!  So...same old over here, lol.  How are all of you?

  	I have to admit...without Specktra I strayed away from the make-up world a bit and feel deep into my handbag addiction (oops!) so I'm a bit out of the loop Chanel-wise.  I just read all about the Holiday collection and fell deeply in love.  The highlighter in particular has me all hot and bothered...how gorgeous!!!  I've been looking for a special highlighter since last year's holiday collection and this one might be IT!  I may have to backtrack a bit and pick up the Prelude quad from the Fall collection (looks awesome), but nothing MAC related has made me jump out of my seat for a while.  Anything else I missed out on that I NEED to check out?


----------



## Bonitinha (Sep 12, 2011)

Meg -- So fun that you get to help your mom decorate her home!  We've been chatting about decorating here also.  I have a few things that I want to do, but can't seem to find pillows and home accessories in the colors I want.  Grrrr!
  	So what fun new handbags did you get??  I can't even remember now everything I got from the fall collection LOL  I still need to get the Prelude quad -- I am thinking I'll get it when the Velvets come out.  I really love the Rose Ecrin blush, too -- a great neutral pink.
  	Can't wait for the Holiday collex also!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi Megan! Let us know what handbags you got! Yeah I'm still the same over here too lol.


----------



## Eleentje (Sep 12, 2011)

You can send it my way anytime!
  	We had the most craptastic summer starting from mid June. Rain, rain and more rain, with just a few sunny days in between.



Camnagem said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stv578 (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh yay!  Cheryl and Megan, I'm so glad to hear from you ladies! 

  	Megan, I too got sucked in by the Chanel fall collection, despite my determination to stop spending so much on cosmetics!  (Been better, but not great!).  I haven't even looked at the holiday thread yet.  Also spending a lot of time and money on the home, as it's not anywhere near done. 

  	Sorry to hear that hubby's still having health issues, I really hope that it's nothing too serious.

  	The home update:  Shutters have been ordered for son's room and playroom, we're hoping they will help to block a bit of the noise from outside and the light from the street so my little guy can sleep through the night.  He has been up EVERY night for the last few months, sometimes a few times a night, and will not go back to sleep unless I'm with him, which means less sleep for me!  Still no wall art though!


----------



## Camnagem (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh ladies...too many handbags to mention one by one, lol!  I decided to rebuild my Coach collection (all leather - love that smell!) so I've picked up a few older bags (Sabrinas, Audrey) and several new ones....and wallets, wristlets, keyfobs, etc.  I had planned on buying an LV Speedy 30 too, but I decided to hold off on that.  I'm so annoyed with LV's constant price increases over the past 18 months I'm staying away from the brand for a while.  I have so many bags on my wishlist too, and I'll be getting 2 more soon with Coach's Fall release, lol.  Addicted?  YES and I love it!

  	The re-decorating with my mom has been so fun!  She just decided one morning that everything needed to be changed, so we've gone room by room all around the house!  Everything from paint, furniture, flooring, lighting, art, etc. has been replaced.  Interior design/decorating is a huge passion of mine and I just loved doing it!  She was thrilled to avoid paying a designer so it was a win win for both of us.  I love it that some of you are re-decorating too!  How fun!

  	I must check out the Prelude quad soon along with Gris Exquis and Fauvre e/s...I'm sure all will be coming home with me at some point soon.  I'm trying to avoid lip stuff for a while if at all possible but I don't think that will be very successful, lol.  I just have SO many I'm afraid I won't be able to use what I already own before they go bad.  I love all of the lip products coming out with the Holiday collection, so I'm in trouble there, lol.  I'm also drawn to Guerlain's holiday collection!  I have been loving the looks of everything from that brand lately, and I have to get my hands on some soon!

  	Ok enough rambling for now.  It's so good to be back here with all of you, big hugs all around!


----------



## Anneri (Sep 13, 2011)

Handbags are so fun! A passion of mine are Furla bags - they are so beautiful and well made! And like every second girl I dream of a Birkin bag. Even if I had one, I would never wear it outside - I couldn't run around with a 6000€ bag!

  	The problem with decorating for me is that me and the bf have a hugely different taste in furniture, and everyting has to be negotiated which makes it not so much fun for me - even though I love it!

  	Today I went to swatch the RA Velvets after work. Baaaaaaad idea! Sometime later in the month, the pope will visit, and today there was some kind of kick off, an open air mass right in the city centre in front of the town hall. Crowds of people, lots of police, and I hate crowds with a passion! Of course, the underground was crowded to, and I was really happy to be home.


----------



## Bonitinha (Sep 13, 2011)

Nora -- I bet the shutters will help a lot.  Hopefully you can get some sleep!
  	I am going to copy my sister's idea for wall art -- she finds the coolest fabric and puts it in a frame.  I have some huge frames, but don't like the prints anymore.  So I'm going to try to find some fabric I like.  Not that I will keep it up forever -- but something different until I find something I love.  We'll see how it works out . . . 

  	Elena -- wish I could send you some sun!  It has been blazing hot here lately.  I think it will start cooling off a bit next week.  I love Fall, but definitely am not looking forward to Winter!

  	Meg -- oh, how fun with all of the bags.  That is one things I haven't gotten into too much -- I think I am missing out LOL!  And I agree about the Guerlain holiday collection -- drools!

  	Anneri -- love the swatches your posted of the Velvets.  Too bad you had to battle the crowds!  I picture wearing the Velvet lippies as I'm wearing my pencil skirts and boots this fall.  Yummy.


----------



## stv578 (Sep 13, 2011)

Megan, holy handbags!  You really need to post some pics!  (I'm one to talk, I know, never post pics that people request).

  	Michelle, your sister's wall art project sounds interesting.  Can you also post pics if you end up trying it out?

  	I will try to get previously promised pics up soon!


----------



## Bonitinha (Sep 13, 2011)

^^ I can take some pics of the ones my sister has up in her house.  They turned out really cool.  I think she got the idea from Nate Berkus (hottie and decorator).  
  	I will be on the hunt for some fabric that will work!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 14, 2011)

Megan - I'm drooling at your bags! I agree, boo on LV for increasing their prices so much every 6 months. I probably will never own one at the rate I'm spending and the price hike. I was considering a Gucci bag couple of months ago but the money for it has been spent on urgent things and of course, makeup and shoes. I will have to wait or look for a more affordable one.   A small freak accident happened to me yesterday. I took a bus home during the evening peak hour. I always take a train but recently I experiment taking a bus instead but the constant pushing and shoving in trains make me very grouchy. The bus I got on was packed and I stood at the side of front doors. At the next stop, the doors swing opened and the left door caught my right big toe. The door could not open fully but people were already getting on. I wished the door would close quickly but it didn't and the plastic/metal base corner of the door dug into my toe. Luckily it was round and wasn't sharp. The pain was soon unbearable so I told the driver about it in a painful squeaky voice. He couldn't close the doors immediately as people were getting on. Finally he closed them after seconds, which felt like hours to me, and my toe was free. There was only slight bleeding but the toe was swollen and red. I put some ice on to reduce the swelling. It didn't look and hurt too bad this morning, luckily!


----------



## stv578 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ouch MissQQ!  Hope it didn't swell up. 

  	Michelle, who is this hottie and decorator you speak of?! I need to google him. 

  	I think I'll take a break from housework on Saturday and see if hubby wants to go to a few places to look at artwork.  Not sure how he thinks we're going to find anything if we never go out and look!


----------



## Bonitinha (Sep 15, 2011)

MissQQ -- yikes!  I have gotten my toe slammed in a door and it was a bloody mess (I was wearing flip flops-- ouch!).  Glad it is feeling better today!

  	Nora -- the hottie decorator is Nate Burkus:
  	http://www.thenateshow.com/

  	He used to be on the Oprah show all of the time and now has his own show.  He has great style and is easy on the eyes 

  	Good luck with the artwork hunt!  Let me know if you find anything!


----------



## cutemiauw (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,

  	OMG it's been so long since I posted here! I was on vacation last weeks. We were staying in Berlin the whole time so it was kinda crucial for me to stay away from the computer so I could feel more like I was on vacation ).

  	I don't have anything new to say make-up wise (or anything-wise!) here, last purchase I made was that Chanel Peridot, and may I say I'm totally in love with that np? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never been in love with a nail polish before, so it's my first love .

  	Hubs interview is still ongoing so we haven't decide anything yet. We figured we'll just wait for the final offer . 

  	Oh, and I forgot if I mentioned it here already or not, but we finally got the tickets to fly home this Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	Anneri, glad to hear you're settling in! I've heard about the pope visit too and he's coming to Berlin. I must check when so I could avoid the crowd .

  	MissQQ -


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 16, 2011)

^^ Hi! Welcome back! Hope you had a great vacation! Glad to hear you love Peridot. And congrats on flying home for Christmas! It must mean a lot to you!

  	Michelle - Ouch! It sounds much more painful to have the toe slammed by the door. Thanks. Luckily mine is not bleeding much, but it hurts a lot when I gently touch it.

  	Nora - Thanks, the swelling has gone down. Enjoy the artwork hunt!

  	Have you ladies seen the EL fall illuminating gelee? It has arrived at certain EL counters here but I haven't look at it. It looks pretty in the pics! Very happy that the weekend is finally here soon!  Hope all of us have a good weekend!


----------



## User38 (Sep 17, 2011)

Ratonassssssssss!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	It feels so strange to be back and posting.. I am still in Italy and getting ready to go out to dinner with some acquaintances.. I don't have many friends here and life is just a new beginning now.  An exciting new beginning tho.

  	I will update:  I had a most nasty summer -- going from continent to continent, getting a broken nose, a fractured finger, and illness made up most of my days.. And the nights were filled with anxiety and loss of sleep.  But I plod on and here I am. I have an almost finished house in the countryside and my office is almost 90% set up.  I have a great team of kids who love/hate me but who are very creative and truly good kids.  Ramon was out and is back.. lol.  He insists he can and will wait for me to get over my craziness.. and well, the pickings are slim for women my age unless I do become a cougar which I find unseemly.. lol.  I am just an old bag with higher expectations I guess.

  	Physically I have gone from a short brown hair cut to a buzz cut with my full grey and now some added highlites around the front (silver of course).. it is longer now and has that Halley Berry feel.. I am wearing less and less mu and rely more on my skin which is in good condition to do it's thing.. therefore I am using some EL highliter .. (new gel one) and some powder foundation to cover up some of the lesser appealing parts of my skin (DG, Chanel, or Guerlain are great powders).  I have also been using the Guerlain Parure extreme when I go out in the evening and very defined lips with less darkness on the eyes.  That was summer.  Now I am getting into the greys, burgundy's and navy blues .. and of course the greyed purples.  Dress here is much more formal than in the US -- especially for my field.  So I am wearing most of my designer suits and dresses and pairing them with touches of weirdness.. i.e. loafers, sneakers, espadrilles for day and my good shoes for evening.

  	Life is going on.. thanks to all who have expressed good wishes for my sister. She is being well cared for and is holding on with less medicines and more good nutrition and love.  I will be going back and forth for work and family -- sometimes I wake up and wonder where I am.. lol.  But with the grace of God, I will figure all this out.

  	many thanks to all who have sent good wishes -- in particular Elena 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Cutie, msqq, the indomitable C!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, bis, katred and everybody else.. I miss you all and hope you are all well and enjoying life to the fullest.


  	p.s. don't take my negativity about the world markets to heart.. you all boost economies by your great shopping .. lol. I do hope some of you took my advice on buying gold/silver so long ago.. it helps to be diversified !!

  	Talk to you all soon..

  	xoxoxox


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi HG! Great to see you here! It sounds like you had some hard times, a bit of adventure and I smiled when I read Ramon is back.  Good that your sister is taking less medicine and getting better nutrition, with you around she is in good hands. I enjoyed reading the description of your makeup, hair and dressing. I just purchased the EL gelee yesterday, tried it on my cheeks at the counter and love it. Do you wear it as a highlighter or blusher? Hope to see you here soon!


----------



## User38 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi msqq.. thanks for your welcome !  Thank you for your comments on my sister.. mercifully her pain is under control and she has gained 4 lbs !!  I am so excited for her .. I just spoke with her a few minutes ago.

  	I love the new gel/powder formulation from EL -- it looks golden in the pan, but on me, it is not.. it is neutral (I am an Nc15, Faience 05 etc for ref)... the glow this gives is incredible.. it lights you up.  I knew when I saw it that it would be amazing so I bought 2.. lol.   I bought it before I left for Italy and did not try it on my face till I got here and it is seriously gorgeous.  I use it on my face.. all over and I use a stipple brush (MAC 187 or 188 for finer highlite).  I have used it on my eyelids since I have not been wearing much eyeshadow and it just gives an even glow on the eyes too.  I highly reccomend this product.

  	Also, if you are looking for a soft glow, the CD Sculpting powders are EXCELLENT!  I alternate them and bought two in Beige Praline -- fantastic glow without shimmer or flecks.. fabulous!

  	fashion here is very very advanced.. and I am hoping to shake off my lethargy and am dressing accordingly.. lol. 

  	oh, a good trick for the eyebrow challenged -- I am using a primer (ran out of UDPP so now using my old TFSI) on clean brows and then fill in with either pencil or soft powder.. in my case I am using the "black" from Clinique which is totally in sync with my new grey hair.. and it is now totally grey (major silver).  I apply with MAC 208 small angle brush and then use a spoolie.  Then I use a taupe eyebrow mascara (Lancome) and brush all the hairs Down.. let that dry and then I use a Senna clear eyebrow mascara to brush up.  They look fatter and fuller and stay on all day even thru the hottest heat spell
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	yes, Rrrramonnnnnnnnnn is baaack.. but only a part time basis


----------



## User38 (Sep 18, 2011)

p.s. I finished my knitted beanie.. lol.

  	despite my cousin's help, when finished it had a pointy finish on the end.. so I just found a cool tassel and attached it to the peak.. and it looks amazing


----------



## Eleentje (Sep 18, 2011)

Yay, HG!

  	So good to hear from you again, and it's great that your sister is doing better!
  	And wow, Ramon is quite persistent  Although I think he might have to compete with hoards of Italian men serenading in front of your new house now 

  	I'm finally done with my studies (for now)! Meaning I can spend more time on my hobbies, before I start looking for a job that would be a bit more suitable for my level 
  	Finding out how to get my eybrows in shape is one of my most important goals, so I am definitely one of those eyebrow challenged people you're referring to. I am even willing to pay money to get a beautician explain me how to get those perfect eyebrows I keep seeing everywhere around me. Mine are just round, and I'm afraid to experiment with them too much, because if I overpluck them or get them in a wrong shape (or worse, they'll look assymetrical), I'll be stuck with that horrible look for a while.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi HG, nice to see you. Sorry to hear about your terrible summer health-wise but that is great news about your sister. I hope her pain will continue to be controlled and she'll be able to put on some more weight.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 18, 2011)

HG, so nice to see you! I'm pleased that things are starting to look better for you! I keep my fingers crossed for your sister - but how good to hear she is well and gained some weight!

  	Elena, congrats on finishing your studies!

  	ASTRID! So good to hear from you! I was quite worried that something has happened and kept you from us! Good to hear that it was a vacation!

  	Miss QQ, I hope your toe is healing well!

  	Heh, the new EL highlighter was the first product I saw when I started work. It has become quite a hit. It's a bit too shimmery for my taste, but as an e/s - amazing! Speaking of e/s - if you like the texture of the powder, there are coming good things our way in late autumn - a range of e/s (very colorful ones!) with the same texture. I love them even if I didn't swatch or try them on my eyes - yet.

  	Sigh, yesterday the Oktoberfest started. Double sigh. All things I hate combined for the next three weeks: crowded trains, crowded city, drunken people everywhere. Ugh.


----------



## Shypo (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey girlies!,  Just dropping in to say a big hi, and much Ratona love to you all.  Howdy HG!  Now you have me wanting to try the EL foundation - my face has been my Inglot liquidmfoundation, but I'm alway s on the hunt . I'm alsongiving the dry skin oil from Clarins a whirl - travel this week will wreak havoc on my skin with the weather starting to turn, so I want to get a jump.  I also have one of the CD powders on order hahaha. Rose Sable I think it is.  I'm hoping to get to the mall while I'm in CA - searching for LMdB kaleidoscopes.......  My older son turned 21 today - yikes!!  I'm old!!  :shock:   Hope you have all had a great weekend and are enjoying some previews of fall weather!  'See' you soon!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 18, 2011)

HG--sorry about your rough summer, at least things are starting to look brighter now. The fashion there sounds lovely. Sometimes I think things are getting a bit too casual.

  	Glad to hear things are going well for your sister now. I hope she continues to improve.

  	Oh geez, I would hate to be single at my age and yeah the cougar route just doesn't appeal to me. I don't count my hubby that's 2 yrs younger although he likes to say he's married to an older woman   I just turned 49 on the 9th so next year he will have fun with the 50 thing.


  	MissQQ--I hope your toe is on the mend and feeling better.


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 19, 2011)

shadow - Thanks. It still hurts but as long as I don't touch it and don't let anything bump into it, it doesn't bother me much. So I'll wait for it to heal. 

  	HG - The dior sculpting powder is from the Diorskin Nude line right? I looked at them but wasn't sure if I should blend my brush all over the powder or use the individual strips of colour. Wore the EL gelee today, it gives a nice glow, but I needed some blush to brighten my face. I'll try it on my eyes! I hurt my big toe recently and now I know why your pinky could hurt so much, especially since we use our finger so much. Good thing I don't need to move my toe so it doesn't bother me much.




Shypo said:


> 'See' you soon!!


	Hello, Cheryl! Happy birthday to your son!


----------



## User38 (Sep 19, 2011)

Winthrop ! thank you for your well wishes for my sister.. every pound she gains is a celebration for us now.. we hope to keep her healthy and happy for as long as we are allowed . 

  	eyeshadowaddictedone.. thank you for your well wishes too.. I had a hellacious summer.. stressful, sick, lack of sleep and every other emotional malady one could think of.. and here I am, it's fall and it seems I can see some light at the end of the tunnel.  I agree that in the States it's all about casual.. here it's casual but somehow with flair and fashion.

  	Elena.. best of luck to you in your new endeavours.. having a new degree feels daunting sometimes but it will be your ticket to leading a wonderful life
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy!  Ramon is one of the most persistent men I have ever met.. well, so was my Jeff.. lol.  Seems the persistence is a shared trait for the men in my life.

  	msqq.. Yes this is from the Nude line..  I use the CD Sculpting powder in  Beige praline which is the lightest I believe and I swirl all the colours together... once swirled they give a gorgeous but light opalescent glow to the skin.. there are a few other shades which give a pinch more of colour but all are quite low key.  No glimmer, or glitter.. The EL powder gel is a new breed of hybrid product .. it feels like gel but applies like a light powder.  I have not used the sponge applicator which comes with it since I always feel that sponge applicators give more heavy application and don't want to risk too much shine.  With the duo fibre brushes I get just the right amount of glow with no colour.. fabulous but I do still wear blush -- I have been wearing cream blush all summer but will not go on to cement the colour with powder blushes.  I hope your toe is healing.. It is a difficult time when we have to heal and feel kind of off.. Get well soon!

  	C!  Happy birthday to your son!  Enjoy these years they are unique and fun!  You are not older.. he is.. lol.  And you are better.. the best really !!  Glad you got a hold of the CD Sculpting powder.. you will get a lot of use from it.  The EL powder is fabulous too.  The difference between these two seems to be in the opalescence.. the Cd powder looks like poured pearls
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 while the EL powder gives the effect of a natural sheen on me.. which I love too.  I love both of these powders!  When you use the Clarins oils, make sure you have a spritzer bottle of Avene water.. it is the BEST.. and use it before you put on the oils and also afterwards or to refresh your face.  I always carry a small travel size with me and have two refrigerated large sizes at home.. on a hot day, or after a meno flash -- this is a lifesaver!!  Enjoy your trip and hunt down a lot of fun stuff!

  	Annieri.. sounds like you are having a fun time seeing the finished products.. thank you for your well wishes for my sister too.. I can only pray and hope for a more peaceful time.

  	lunch time for me!


----------



## Anneri (Sep 19, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Annieri.. sounds like you are having a fun time seeing the finished products.. thank you for your well wishes for my sister too.. I can only pray and hope for a more peaceful time.


	Yes, it's fun. I really enjoy the daily madness of PR! During the last weeks we did mainly the Tom Ford Cosmetics Collection launch, and I'm really happy when that is finally over and we can move on!

  	I envy you a little bit - Italy! I love Italy, and in my imagination living there must be simply wonderful, though I once spent two weeks in Milan, and it was far from heavenly, more like utter chaos!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 20, 2011)

^^ I read that TF changed the packaging for their lipsticks. No TF here, luckily, since their products are so expensive. I don't need another addiction. Great that you had fun! Thanks for the heads up on the new eyeshadows for holiday. All the colours look lovely. I use the gelee on my eyes today and I love the faint shimmers. Perhaps I should use some concealer first because the colour is not showing up on my lids.

  	HG - Yeah, I think the sponge applicator of the gelee will deliver too much shine. I used the 129 today and was too heavy handed, so the shine I got was a bit too much. I shall try using the duo fibre brush tomorrow. I think it's great that Ramon is persistent, it shows he is really serious about starting a life with you. I find it hard to find a man who doesn't give up easily after a woman says no now. Poured pearls sounds amazing. Hope I can look at the CD sculpting powder this week. Perhaps I should get it rather than the Guerlain holiday compact powder, which looks glittery. Thanks, I'm sure my toe is healing. I leave it alone to do its thing, because there isn't much I can do lol. Have fun dressing with flair and imagination!


----------



## Camnagem (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi HG and Cheryl!!!  Big hugs to both of you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Miss QQ - Ouch!  Hope your toe feels better!

  	Have you guys seen the reviews lately on Cafe Makeup for the Guerlain quads?  OMG!  Les Fumes is gorgeous and I want it!  Do any of you own that one, or any others?  What do you think of them?  I'm a bit scared to walk into the Guerlain world any further than I already am, but I just can't help it.  The products are really drawing me in!  This is how Chanel started...and that turned into full blown addiction, lol.  Oh well, at least it's a good one!

  	The hubs is away for a few days on a work trip so I have plenty of time to catch up on everything here, yay!  Hope you're all doing well, happy hump day!


----------



## Almus (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi everyone!

  	I just have a tiny window of spare time at work and I thought to write besides of reading. I hope everyone is doing great and that you are enjoying the coming of fall. Here it is ver hot during daytime, but it is getting slightly fresh at night. I am insanely busy at work and that's not finishing anytime soon. Anyway, I am still reading most of the posts and I always think about you when I see some beautiful mu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Tons of hugs!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 21, 2011)

Almus - Hugs! Miss you! Do write here more when you can. We are getting lots of rain and haze, which isn't that fantastic. There are also lots of birds roosting at the trees outside my house. They call so early in the morning non-stop, and there is a major construction site right in front, so I'm not getting much sleep lately and am very grouchy. lol... that's my life, always something for me to complain about. Glad to know nights are fresher for you now! I love cool nights. 

  	Megan - Good to have you here! Thanks. Yeah I've been reading the reviews of the Guerlain quads. Cheryl has Les Perles, Les Fumes, Bois de Rose and Les Noirs. Check out the Guerlain thread!  Which one has caught your eyes?  I like a cool palette, but I'm drawn Les Fumes and Bois de Rose more at the moment. Les Perles look stunning on Liz at Cafemakeup.


----------



## Camnagem (Sep 21, 2011)

Yay I found the Guerlain thread!  Of course Cheryl has them, she has amazing taste!!!  I'm really drawn to Les Fumes and Bois de Rose.  I think they both look stunning and versatile for day or night and the pigmentation looks wonderful.  I have been hearing such good things about their lip products for a while now that I just have to try one of those too.  My lips are kinda dehydrated right now and I need something moisturizing.  I have no idea where to start with the lippies, lol.  Anyone have a favorite formula or color?

  	Seeing all of these new things I'd love to get made me realize I really need to do something about storage space.  Some of this stuff has to go to make room for new goodies and I'm not sure what to do!  I'm thinking I'll donate some of the new in box stuff to a local women's shelter, but maybe I should set up a sale here too?  I've never done that before so I'm not sure.  Anyways, regardless...stuff needs to leave, lol.


----------



## bis (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome back HerGreyness and Almus and hope all you girls are doing great


----------



## User38 (Sep 23, 2011)

Almus, Meggy, bis,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so nice to see you posting !

  	Cutie.. you look adorable as usual
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	It is late here and I am over stimulated (even with a good amount of vino lol).. so sleep is not easy yet.  I am attending the Milan FW shows -- backstage mostly.. but that's where the real fun is!  It is insanely hectic as usual and people get crosswired really quickly. so dealing with temperaments is something I am still learning to do.

  	all is well on the home front -- family and sis are doing as well as can be expected and Ramon is still calling me nightly.. but life here is as Annieri said, quite hectic and full of stress .. no wonder everybody is a wino.. ha.

  	I am wearing graphite np for the shows and doing my mu in a totally fashionabley ethereal look.. sheer white on the lids or a pale pale blue (MAc's robin's egg)  smudged black liner and ruby red or matte brick red  lips.. with this mop of grey hair seems to look err.. interesting.

  	I hope everyone is well and enjoying life... when the shows are finished I return to see my family and then back home for two weeks and then back here..(it's exhausting).






 to all !


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 23, 2011)

Dropping in to say hello! Since most of you encouraged me to buy Chanel and yes, my collection is always growing thank you, I think I can post here now!

  	HG~It is wonderful to hear from you and to hear about your adventures!  Enjoy the Mediterranean! 

  	Camnagem~I have Guerlain's Rue de Passy palette (6 colours) and love it!  A perfect colour scheme to go from day to night in elegance!  I want to treat myself to another, but not sure which one, yet.  My birthday is in November, so maybe a good time to splurge a bit.

  	Recently I did some swatching for my blog and when it came to Guerlain and other higher end lipsticks I remember how some of you in this bunch said it was very hard to go back to MAC or other brands because they feel so dry. I get it now!  Even in swatching them I felt an amazing difference. No wonder my lips love Chanel RA and CS's!  Now I am doing a bit of backtracking to find that one blush or quad that got away and is still out there in makeup land.  Always a fun challenge!

  	Other than that my life has been a myriad of cleaning, disposing, rearranging and everything else to the home front in the quest to get amazingly organized before the holiday season is here, and I am running out of time, so pulling up my sleeves and diving in full-time!


----------



## Shypo (Sep 23, 2011)

Hola Hola Hola girls!!  Meggy!!!  So glad you're back!  I LOVE the Guerlain quads!!  Bois de Rose is fab, but I also love Fumes and Perles.  A nice switch from our usual Chanel et al.  I'm hooked!  Hi to everyone - MissQQ, I hope your toe mends soon - it is a painful thing!  Good luck with it!  HG, so happy to hear of your sis's progress. It's been a tough road for all of you, but I know she is thriving because of her surroundings.  Your fashion show work sounds so exciting!  Anneri, you're a doll . I love my new shadows!   Elena, congratulations on your achievement!  Cutie, welcome back - it's good to see you here!  Best of luck to your husband - I wish you all the best!  Almus, any beach days lately?  Bis - hi!  Love your new avatar!  Michelle, how are you doing with all of your little femme fatales in school now?  Nora - hi!  How is the decorating coming along?  I'm re -doing my son's room and am excited to get everything done.  It takes awhile!  I thought of you yesterday as I was flying home over Toronto .  Kate, loving your blog.  You are fabulously photogenic.  Elegant!  How are you!!  Hope you are all doing well and looking forward to angreat weekend!  I have a lot to catch up on, but just wanted to say hi!


----------



## stv578 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey everyone!  A quick hello, nice to see so many of you back!

  	Cheryl, thanks for thinking of me over Toronto!  It was a rather gloomy rainy day yesterday.  Where were you flying back from?  What are your plans for your son's room?  It really is fun to decorate, but ya, it takes time and patience. 

  	Michelle, we finally found one painting, for the dining room.  It's a very traditional oil painting of a European countryside.  DH wasn't that thrilled with it, but at this point, he doesn't care, just wants to see something up on the walls, lol!  We picked a somewhat rustic dark wood frame for it.

  	HG, glad to hear your sister has improved.  

  	Elegant, miss ya tons!  Hope you and hubby are well.

  	Hope everyone else is also doing well and getting a good start to the weekend! 

  	I am off to continue with the house work, oh joy oh bliss!  Can't really do much this weekend, kids are not feeling well, gotta love the new school year. 

  	Talk soon ladies!


----------



## Bonitinha (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi ladies!!

  	Hope you are all doing well and enjoying your weekend!

  	HG -- glad you are back!  Sounds like things are crazy there for FW.  I hope your sisters continues to gain strength and health.

  	Cheryl -- hope your son had a wonderful birthday!!  Where does the time go??  It is actually nice having all 3 girls in school.  My Kindergartener only goes to half day -- so I get to have her to myself for part of the day.  They keep me busy with their school activities and cross country, soccer and ballet.  Are you still loving your Guerlain palettes (I hope we get to see more of your gorgeous FOTD's!!)?  I really want a couple, but I just wish I could swatch in person!

  	Meg -- I hear you on the storage space.  Let me know if you come up with any great ideas.  

  	Debbie -- I was just wondering where you were the other day!  What Guerlain lippies have you tried?  Do you have a favorite formula?  I love the casing -- although some of them look *heavy*!

  	Elena -- good for you for finishing your studies.  I can totally relate to the brow thing.  Sometimes I like my shape and sometimes I feel like I over-do it with the tweezing.  I need a professional.

  	Almus -- good to hear from you -- sounds like you are staying busy.  I feel like life is crazy busy right now!!

  	MissQQ -- what adventures in shopping have you been doing?  I can't remember now -- have you been liking the new Guerlain e/s palettes also?  How do you narrow down the choices??

  	Nora -- so glad you found some artwork.   Hope you love it -- it really makes a difference, doesn't it?  I am still looking for a few pieces.  We are wanting to get our front door painted a new color.  We have a taupe-ish colored Colonial Style house and I really am having a hard time picking out a color.  Any ideas??


----------



## User38 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi Mitchelle!  what a lovely pic of your family.. all so stylish too!!

  	Thanks for your well wishes for my sister.. she seems to be doing much better at least on the quality of life front (we stopped all chemo and she is now with a wonderful nutritionist and pain control doc)... and she is much happier. 

  	I am exhaustedddddddddddd.. I just got back and it's been a 15 hour day yet again.. but truthfully I would not change it for any other job (unless being a dealer on the NYSE floor when the market crashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 

  	my look today was a pair of dark grey suede leggings, a dark grey cashmere sweater and black riding boots.. (my feet are soooo swollen now lol)... so in honour of my clothing colours and totally disrepecting the new collections, I did a dark grey/silver eye with Chanel Gris duo -- light silvery grey on the lid with a contour of the dark grey -- it's wonderful cause it's a true grey and not bluish on me.. MAC Stunner blush and lots of mascara with matte lip (Till Tomorrow MAC pro).. and it looked great and wore the whole day, thru dinner and till just now when I took it off.

  	life in the fashion industry is tough.. grr.

  	Nora, so nice to see you posting too.. it seems we all ran away for the summer and took up all sorts of activities !  Thank you too for the well wishes for my sister.. I am praying a lot.

  	Debbie.. so glad you are posting on here -- I sometimes do not go into MAC threads and don't see you enough.  Don't be  a stranger !!  Enjoy your hauls ... it seems mu is one of the few constants in my life.

  	Elena.. lol @ the eyebrow comment.  When I arrived here several weeks ago, I decided I would do whatever it took to regrow my brows (puny by nature) and started on my eyebrow campaign .. no tweezing, and nightly religious applications of castor oil.. well, it seems like it's working and I have been tweezing strays only... but a funny thing happened to me at a luncheon.. a young Italian lady  told me that my eyebrows needed plucking.. and I said, "but of course.. I am trying to grow them out ".. and that was that.  Then she lifted her glass of wine when we toasted something, and she had on a no sleeved blouse and the biggesttttttttttttt BUSH under her arms, I nearly spit out my wine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Talk about the pot calling the kettle black
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	C!  I wrote you about the Gelee.. if you decide you want it let me know and I will send out next week. Don't worry I have mine plus a spare, so for you I am willing to part with one of them..but do let me know as I need to travel with it next week.


----------



## User38 (Sep 24, 2011)

yikes it's almost 2 am.. I need to sleep as the show goes on tomorrow.. lol.

  	nite all and lots of hugs


----------



## stv578 (Sep 24, 2011)

Michelle, that pic looks so cute! 

  	For your door colour, I think you could go a few ways, seeing as your house is a taupe colour.  What is the colour of your garage?  Do you prefer to keep things neutral, or would you rather a pop of colour on the door?  Our home is also taupe, well partly.  We have taupe bricks and beige stones partway up.  The garage is currently a light beige and the door a light taupe, so it's all very neutral.  I think down the road I would keep the garage the same type of colour, but would love to either get wood doors (too expensive though!) or paint them a muted brick red type shade.  Or, you could go really dark, like an espresso brown or black, especially if you have a window in your door (to break it up) and wrought iron fixtures nearby.  I think for a colonial style home, that contrast would look really pretty.


----------



## Bonitinha (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely comments about the pic   I can only upload pics with the watermark to the internet, but you get the idea.  Can you believe the photographer is only 18??  She took so many cute ones -- I wish I could post them all.

  	Elegant -- miss you girl!!  What fun projects are you up to these days??  Any new makeup infatuations??  How are your home renovations coming??

  	HG -- so glad your sister is able to have a better quality of life.  I know quite a few people that have gotten to the point where enough is enough with chemo.  You sound like a wonderful sister to her.  

  	Nora -- I think I would like a pop of color -- but  I don't have the eye to pick out just the right shade.  Our home has the look of those San Francisco "row" homes.  They are called "carriage lane" homes here.  So the garage is in the back, if that makes sense.  We do have black wrought iron light fixtures -- so we could always go black for the door.  I don't know if I am brave enough to go more daring on the color??  We'll see . . .


----------



## Camnagem (Sep 25, 2011)

ElvenEyes - Hi there!  My birthday is in November too, but I feel like splurging all the time, lol!  All of those 6 color palettes are stunning!

  	Cheryl - GREAT to see you!  I'm totally excited to be able to post here again!  I feel like I'm hooked on these new Guerlain quads and I don't even have one yet, lol.  In addition to the full blown Chanel addiction I'm finding myself drawn to Guerlain more and more lately.  Everything they release feels special to me!  I can't wait to try out some of these new things!

  	Nora - Yay that you found a painting!  I always feel like filling up a room with personal touches is the longest process!  Hang in there with the busy school year.

  	Michelle - What an adorable picture!  I love it!  My only great idea about storage is to downsize, lol.  I have to cut back and pass on things to others so I can make room for new things.  I took a big batch of new items to a local women's shelter Saturday and that was wonderful.  They were so appreciative and I know everything will be put to great use.  I'm heading to the container store when I get my car back next week and I'm sure I'll spend hours in there trying to find a new system.  For some reason I always feel like re-organizing things in the Fall!  The kitchen is next...ugh, lol.

  	HG - Your career is fascinating!  I can only imagine how stressful, fun, irritating and exhilarating it must be all at the same time.  Big warm hugs for your sister, and both of you hang in there!  I'm laughing my butt off about the hairy pits.  You should have asked her if she was trying to grow them out!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Hi to everyone else, and to those of you I don't know yet I'm Meg/Megan/any other Meg-related nickname, lol.  Hope everyone's enjoying the weekend!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 25, 2011)

xo Thank you for the kind welcomes! 

  	Bonitinha~The two Guerlain's I have are Rose Strass and R'eve Dior.  They are both very soft colours and creamy, one has a hint of brown in it, so extra nice for fall.  I love the elegant packaging with the triple cubes. It is just so pretty!  It is so nice to talk to you again!  I've missed you!

  	HG~Thank you!  I actually don't post a lot. I chat a bit in the Bimbo section, which I am desperately trying to get the name changed to something more classy!  I like looking at hauls and collections, but fairly quiet other than that. I am definitely not an all MAC girl. I am getting frustrated with them releasing too many collections and can't keep up with the fuss. Sometimes it is just nice to go to a counter and buy what you love, if that makes any sense! I also love to mix it up and prefer not to stay faithful to any just one brand. There are too many nice ones out there!

  	Camnagem~Oh, I am with you. I always have a large MU wishlist going and notes scattered about for items I didn't even know existed but saw in a video, something mentioned here, a swatch of it there. I know I don't need anything else, but I still keep buying!  For me though it has always been a tradition to purchase some lovely high end makeup just before the holiday season to wear at family gatherings and holiday parties. Nothing says festive like that perfect red lipstick in a shiny gold tube or a pressed powder in a beautiful compact.Okay,now I am drooling! 

  	Last night was fun.  We zipped out after a light supper, stopped at our favourite ice-cream stand and I got Mocha Chip. As they soon close and the days are getting shorter, this was our last trip. We go about 2-3 times during the spring/summer months.  Then off to the mall where I returned a mascara and then went nutty, yet again, at Bath and Body Works. I even have my husband into it now. I wanted him to be familiar with the store for Christmas, telling him to stop filling my stocking with candy and fill it with MU and lotions, please!  We both came home with a nice assortment of foaming soaps in the autumn scents. Yummy. And I am officially hooked to Wallflowers! 

  	Hope everyone has a lovely day!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 25, 2011)

^^ HI Debi! Sounds like you have fun at BBW! Great to see you here!

  	Megan - The Guerlain quads are lovely. It's a nice change from their old quads. I didn't get the 6 colours palettes because I felt they were too massive and embellished for my liking. Let us know if you get anything from Guerlain! I bought the Terracotta 00 and Terra Inca this summer, but I don't own a lot of Guerlain. Looking forward to the holiday collection.

  	Michelle - what a sweet pic of you and your girls. I love the sandals! I love sandals of that design: strappy and bright colours. I want your white skirts too! Good to hear they are keeping you busy!  I haven't bought any of the Guerlain quads, but I have my eyes on Fumes, Bois de Rose and Perles. I do it by elimination and picking out the ones I want to add to my collection, among the chanel quads mostly. I got new Nars goodies to play with yesterday, Grand Palais, Habenera, and Desire blush. My friend helped me to buy them from overseas. I tried Habenera and both the es are creamy and blend very well. I love the sleek packaging of Nars too. If Nars is available here I probably will buy less chanel. 

  	HG - Your Italian lady's bush story had me laughing, which is great after a stressful Sunday doing an e-test (work) all afternoon on my computer. Graphite is beautiful, I'm glad I bought it. I tried Dior sculpting nude powders on my face too. We have 20, 21(yellow) and 23 (peach). I can't really see which shade looks best on me in the store's lighting, but probably 20 or 21. It looks lovely on though, not powdery and cakey like what most powders are.


----------



## Bonitinha (Sep 25, 2011)

Meg -- I hear ya about downsizing.  I give things to my sisters all the time.  I give glosses I don't use to my 12 year old daughter (the sheer colors anyways), which she loves.  Sometimes I look at my stash and wonder how in the world I will use it all??  But then something pretty comes along and I can't resist . . .


  	Debbie ~ I might have to splurge on a Guerlain lippie one of these days.  But I can only imagine the consequences of getting addicted to that line  LOL
  	Glad you had a fun night out last night.  I am the same about stocking stuffers -- no thank you to the candy -- I'll take makeup please 

  	Thanks MissQQ -- those are actually my 3 daughters in the pic -- I wasn't in that one.  Sometimes I can't believe that I have 3 kids!!  We did have some nice family ones taken also.  I wish I could figure out a way to just post it so the people I actually know can see it (but not the whole world).  Have fun with your Nars!    I have heard their blushes and shadows are great.  But I already have a gazillion blushes and eyeshadows LOL


----------



## Shypo (Sep 25, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Elena.. lol @ the eyebrow comment.  When I arrived here several weeks ago, I decided I would do whatever it took to regrow my brows (puny by nature) and started on my eyebrow campaign .. no tweezing, and nightly religious applications of castor oil.. well, it seems like it's working and I have been tweezing strays only... but a funny thing happened to me at a luncheon.. a young Italian lady  told me that my eyebrows needed plucking.. and I said, "but of course.. I am trying to grow them out ".. and that was that.  Then she lifted her glass of wine when we toasted something, and she had on a no sleeved blouse and the biggesttttttttttttt BUSH under her arms, I nearly spit out my wine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Well, if you needed to tweeze, surely she needed to MOW!!!!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 25, 2011)

^^ lol! Good one, Cheryl! Monday morning now - I woke up with a headache and felt nauseous, likely due to lack of sleep. But I have a laugh and I feel better! Love you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Michelle - Oops, I thought the one in the middle is you. That's a lovely pic. I know, you should protect your daughters and not let everyone see the pic. Absolutely anyone can see it if you post here, which is a no-no. I wore Desire today - not good. Was in a rush to get out of the door, and Desire is so pigmented. I use a 188 which is small for my cheeks and ended up with a bright spot on each cheek. Tried to buff and blend haha. It also mixes with my foundation and turns orangey so I need to figure out how to make it work. Well, at least I have something fun to think about.  I'm like you, I try not to buy more lipglosses especially, but something nice always find its way into my collection.


----------



## Bonitinha (Sep 25, 2011)

MissQQ -- I am feeling the same today -- headache and feeling sick from lack of sleep (I have had major insomnia since high school).
  	Yep, I have to be careful about posting pics of the girls -- I actually went back and deleted the one, even though the heads were cut off LOL  
  	I have done the same when I am trying to blend something out -- sometimes when I am in a hurry, I feel like I make a mess of things


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 25, 2011)

^^ Right to do so, there are baddies out there. Hope you get more sleep tonight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm a light sleeper and gets sleepless when there is slight stress. I always wake up automatically in the middle of the night, but luckily I usually can go back to sleep. There is a major construction work just opposite my house now and it is making noise early in the morning and late at night. Birds too, now it's fall, birds are roosting before dawn and dusk daily at the trees. A bit of tough time for me.


----------



## Shypo (Sep 26, 2011)

I feel for you girls who can't sleep......I don't have that issue often, but when I do, it's a terrible feeling the next day.  I hope you're able to catch up on some rest soon!

  	MissQQ, have you tried dipping your brush in a finishing or highlight powder first, then on the blush?  Another trick would be to put the highlighter on your cheeks first, then the blush - it would give you a base to blend against......just a thought.  I try to give my cheeks an extra shot of powder before I put my blush on.  I use either MUFE's HD powder, Armani's, La Mer, or even something like Bare Escentuals Mineral Veil (I really like the Featherlight one - I think that's what it's called). 

  	Happy Monday to everyone - I'm not a big fan of Mondays, but they don't last forever .


----------



## Almus (Sep 27, 2011)

Happy Tuesday everyone!

  	Oh Cheryl, no more beach for me =(
  	September is being a super busy period (and I am afraid October will follow that lead too). I am happy to hear that all of you are doing great. HG, it's fantastic to hear about your sister feeling better, I hope she continues like this as far as possible. 

  	So, dear ratonas, I am looking for a nice finishing loose powder and I was thinking either Chanel or NARS (don't know many others actually). I have oily skin, so if I find some mutinying ones, it will be great. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bonitinha (Sep 27, 2011)

^^Almus, I have oily skin also and am always on the hunt for a loose, mattifying powder.  I have heard that Laura Mercier makes a great one.  I have to finish up the one I'm using now and then I'm going to venture out . . . Let me know which ones you end up trying!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the tips, Cheryl. Never thought of putting highlighter first. I'm going to try all that to see which works. 

  	I'm using the Chanel loose powder. I don't have oily skin and it works well on me. This is my second pot and I'm bored with it, so I want to try something else next. We have another loose powder from Chanel White Essentiel range, which is slightly more expensive than the usual one. But it is supposed to brighten and smooth, so maybe I'll give it a try.


----------



## Bonitinha (Sep 27, 2011)

MissQQ -- have you been happy with the Chanel loose powder?  I am trying to figure out which one I want to buy next.  I saw a post today on the Beauty Look Book about powders.  I definitely don't want the kinds with shimmer (disaster with my oily skin) -- but the Chanel and LM ones looked nice . . .


----------



## Anneri (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello lovely Ratonas!
  	A special hello to everyone I didn't 'know' before - hi Debbi! Hi Meg! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I've a horrible cold at the moment, my Monday was horrible workwise, but I had the most wonderful surprise - my bf and me are going to Miami in November and he booked the most wonderful hotel for us. He will treat me to the whole vacation! I'm so looking forward to this week! I haven't been to the US since I was a wee girl and I'm really excited!


----------



## Shypo (Sep 27, 2011)

Anneri!  Congratulations!!!  That is fabulous news!  I'm sorry you're not feeling well, but I know this news lifted your spirits!


----------



## Bonitinha (Sep 27, 2011)

How fun Anneri!  Enjoy!  I grew up in Florida and loved the sunny beaches there!  I never went to Miami, though.  You'll have to let us know all about it!


----------



## User38 (Sep 27, 2011)

Waves to all the Ratonas !!

  	Almus...I love my LaMer loose powder (translucent) as well as the Chanel loose powder and LM powder too....any of  these would be good to finish your mu and take away shine.. however if you need lots of oil blotting, then MAC blot powder is good too.  It depends on what effect you want and how often you need to touch up... you might need a blot powder anyway, and MAC's is good.

  	Annieri.. how lovely that you will be getting a lovely and romantic holiday in Miami.. lots to do and see !  I am sure you will enjoy the trip!  Meanwhile, feel better.. take lots of vit C.. it's helped me with my monthly cold syndrome.

  	msqqq .. I love the whole white essentiel  line.. I am going to try and get some .. don't how or where yet, but the hunt is on
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	On the personal front : I am overworked and overtired.. and still can't sleep.. it is a bit of jet lag too. sigh.  I will be travelling yet again on Thurs.. heading to my mom's before I head back home for another week of work
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I plan to get botox /restylane back home.. cause I have developed a frown line and it will only get worse if not detained somehow... lol.

  	C!... let me know if you want that lilac es.. I found it amongst some of my other EL es (I was not aware I had packed it!)... I will put it into the package on Thurs/Fri. 

  	Meanwhile, hope you are well and that our "issue" got resolved.. argh. 







 to all !!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 27, 2011)

Michelle - I like the chanel loose powder. I use it all over my face after liquid foundation. It makes my skin soft and smooth like baby's skin, and it doesn't add any colour, so I don't turn paler or darker after powdering. I saw thebeautylookbook post on powders too! Have you ever thought of trying Guerlain's loose pearls? I haven't tried one because I thought they may be too shimmery, but they seem to get good reviews and they aren't shimmery on the face. Cafemakeup just put up the review on this holiday's pearls, and said it illuminates and mattifies.
  	Here, you can see the pearls individually swatched, and there seem to be shimmer. A Guerlain MA once told me that on the back of our hand, the shimmer is obvious because our hands are flat, but on our face, it isn't shimmery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I should take the risk and try it this year.
http://haruhii.pixnet.net/blog/post/29745119

  	Anneri - Get well soon. Colds are nasty. Congrats on going to Miami, what wonderful news!

  	HG - Hope you can have a break at your mom's. I can't imagine traveling so often, I don't really enjoy it as it is too much of a hassle. But I like to see different places and cultures, so for now I'm doing it from my couch lol. The new white essentiel line is truly good. I bought the pre-lotion and used it together with the toner and moisturizer, and my skin is clearer and almost back to NC20. I also feel my skin is plump with moisture and not dry and tight. However my pores seem to be more obvious, not sure if its due to the products.


----------



## Bonitinha (Sep 28, 2011)

MissQQ -- I like the idea of a powder that doesn't add color.  I always use translucent powder over my foundation.  Does the Chanel powder last a long time?
  	I love how the Guerlain Metorites look in the package.  I was worried also about the shimmer -- but you're right, they don't look too shimmery on.  Very pretty!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 28, 2011)

^^ I have no problems with the chanel powder, it lasts all day on me on a normal day that isn't too hot and sweaty. I'm using shade 20. I'm also starting to look forward to all the holiday collections, bb, guerlain, chanel.. !


----------



## Shypo (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh, me too!  But I think I have narrowed down my list to the pink Chanel powder, the NARS e/s trio, and MAYBE the Guerlain powder, but it's a long shot.  Nothing from MAC is blowing my dress up lately, so I should be safe from all of that (except maybe the post-holiday collection, which gets me every year!!).  I'm quite happy with my recent purchases.  I cannot say enough about the Guerlain quads (I have since returned my Les Noirs, as it was a bit too intense).  I love the 3 that I have - I looked again at the purple and brown ones last weekend, and think I've made the right choices.  The purple was nice, but I only really liked 2 of the colors - one of the mattes was a bit chalky in texture, and the brown quad was just an average warm-toned brown quad.  I will say, though, that Les Gris is beautiful - it pulls WAY blue on me, which isn't bad, but I don't wear teals/blues that often.  If I were going to pick up a fourth, though, it would be that one.  So I'm sticking with what I've got for the time being.  I also love the La Mer powder (I have 00) - I don't use it as regularly as my MUFE powder though.  But I am not oily, so it's a good basic.  As far as eye shadow primers go, I am loving the Kat Von D in Stellar - I love the texture, the staying power and the finish it gives my look.  I picked up the nude color as well but haven't tried it yet.  And HG, thanks for the recs on the Clarins oils - they are divine!  I have Santal for the winter months, and Bleu Orchid for now - my skin feels fabulous.  Now if I can just get rid of the chin nonsense I'm dealing with since finishing my steroids for my cough....ugh.  Takes forever to get those little red bumps under control!!!  Lastly, for those of you who might want a substitute for NARS Orgasm blush (I find it too glittery for me) - L'Oreal has their Project Runway collection out now, and one of the blushes is called 'Charming Cockatoo's Blush' (#425) and looks like a pretty decent dupe!  Happy hump day everyone!  Hope it's a great one!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 28, 2011)

^^ Hi! Yeah Les Noirs is too intense to wear it very often. Enjoy your three other quads, they are the ones in my list too. I will take my time to pick them up. I hope Kat Von D is available in my Sephora stores soon. As for the L'Oreal Project Runway collection, I have this feeling it won't be available here, but I'll watch out for it. I want the Chanel pink powder too, but I'm not sure I'll wear it on my face, or only on my decolletage.


----------



## Bonitinha (Sep 28, 2011)

Cheryl -- your descriptions of the Guerlain quads are so tempting!!  I went to my sister's house to do my niece's makeup for a dance.  I brought 4 huge bins of makeup with me and they were seriously dying at how much makeup I had (I didn't tell them I had more at home!!  haha)   But then I see new products that I have to have!  So glad you are loving the Guerlain quads --  sounds like money well spent 

  	MissQQ -- I will have to check out some swatches of the Chanel powders.  I am about a NW 25 -- but don't know how that would translate into Chanel powder??  I am getting excited for all of the holiday collections as well!


----------



## Shypo (Sep 28, 2011)

^^  They must have thought you were bringing treasure!!!  :eyelove:  I bet you had a great time!  No matter what we have, the new stuff is always tempting!  I was a bad girl today and ordered 2 new Illamasqua blushes - I really like the one I have, and thought I would venture out with 2 more.  I get on a blush kick sometimes.  Must be because I love pink!


----------



## User38 (Sep 28, 2011)

C!.. I find that pink has become one of my most necessary colours.. either in blush or ls.. because I need that softness and oomph for my hair.

  	that said, I am again sleepless and just took a pill but it hasn't kicked in yet.. I leave @ 5 am.. but I will sleep on the plane.. hopefully!

  	Right now I am buying up any pink based reds, raspberry colours, red wines.. I have revisited my Rivoli, emotive, and am using these as a satin stain on my lips.. with pink blushes of all brands which I come across... my skin is now looking much lighter since some of my brown spots went away and the pinks give me a healthier look.

  	I am loving my EL mercury powder, alternating with CD Sculpting powder on other days and also using the Lingerie de peau foundation  for a lighter look..

  	I guess all of this is due to aging. sigh.

  	anyway, I just read your post for the little things on your chin.. don't despair.. get some Payot Pate gris.. (I buy it from strawberry all the time and have been using it for about 30 years -- any zit or hint of one is powerless against it lol)... it also helps me to keep my pores looking small and staying clean.  This has been my main ally in keeping my skin almost flawless for the last 30 years.  The stuff looks like mud, is mud coloured and smells =-- it is packed in a simple plain white tube.. but it works wonders on keeping skin in order.  hth.

  	big hugs to all!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 28, 2011)

HG - Hugs! The mud sounds great. I have large pores on my nose and cheek area near the nose. I try my best to keep them clean but they are a pain in the neck. Love all the lip colours you mention, they look good on me too, except that when my teeth shows they look more yellow. I don't think it's due to ageing, because I'm also in the kick of keeping my skin and makeup light these days. But I feel old lol, seriously, my bones seem to be falling out and I ache. I read on cafemakeup that Lingerie is like Teint Innocence fluid, are they? I love it and am still sad that it is discontinued. I have a sample of Lingerie 10 but it's too pale for me, I'll look crazy if I wear it out, so I haven't try it.

  	Cheryl - I dipped my 187 into loose powder before dipping it in Desire, and it isn't orangey now. I also powdered my cheeks well first. Thanks! I forgot about applying highlighter first. I'll experiment and see which works best.

  	Michelle - Sounds like fun! I want to do makeup for other people too, but no luck so far. Do your sister and neice love makeup too? Maybe they wanted to play with everything you brought there.  I think the chanel powder comes in 10, 20, 30. You can check out the website and go to the counter to test it. Hope you can find the shade that works. It goes on translucent on me.


----------



## Camnagem (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Ladies!

  	I was just reading about all of the MAC Holiday stuff and sighed happily when I realized I don't really care about any of it.  The lone exception might be the Snowglobe Beauty Powder coming out with the Glitter &  Ice collection.  I love BP's, the name is adorable, and the color sounds great so....yeah, I'm pretty much already sold, lol.  My wish list for holiday Chanel, fall and holiday Guerlain, and Chantecaille fall is out of control long!  Scary long!  Kids letter to Santa long!  I still have way too much stuff after the donation, so I'm pretty sure I'll start a sale here at some point soon to clear some space.  I was doing some research and I think my moisturizing lippie hunt has landed on Chantecaille lip chics.  They sound awesome, and I really love so many of the swatches...gotta try some!  Any of you like them?

  	I'm so happy it's finally starting to feel like fall might be here weather-wise.  I love this time of year and I'm ready to bundle up in sweaters, drink chai tea lattes from Starbucks, and start planning Thanksgiving !  I need to pick up a longer belted boyfriendish sweater and a pair of tall flat leather boots pronto.  Have any of you picked up anything new you love for fall?

  	Big hugs to everyone!


----------



## Anneri (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Meg ! I already picked up something from fall - a nasty huge cold! (I don't love it, though.) Yesterday my head was so fuzzy that I made the first big mistake in my new job - sent a picture I shouldn't have. I was so panicked when I realised, but today it had a happy ending - I could smoothe things over and my boss was content. She was also impressed that I managed to get some things done today, so she sent me home in the afternoon, because I felt so rotten. It's so sad, because Monday is a holiday over here and my bf wants to come tomorrow and visit me, but I think it's really of no use. I feel awful, and I have only a tiny apartment here, so he would either catch my cold or be bored.

  	Other than that, I'm really taken with this fall trend of spice coloured clothes - I picked up a wonderful saffron coloured shirt and cognac coloured boots with a high heel. I still need some trousers for work, I'm looking for some wide leg Marlene pants.

  	I'm not very impressed by Glitter and Ice - but some sets are surely coming home with me, I know me! I'm majorly disappointed with the colour story, I wanted the Technakohls to be Pearlglides so bad! I also wanted a grey paintpot. Not going to happen, apparently. But that's just as well, as both Posh Paradise and the Fall Collection will launch here on Saturday. I'll limit myself, though - I want to go shopping in Miami! I'm still giddy with excitement and looking forward to it so much. If anyone has been to Miami and has some advice or recs, they are greatly appreciated!
  	But first, there are three big events at work to manage in October. Three days after the last, I'll be sitting in an A380! (Which makes it even more exciting.)

  	I'll go back to bed now, take care, everyone!


----------



## Bonitinha (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Meg
  	I haven't even looked at the upcoming MAC releases -- I just can't keep up anymore!  I do like to check out all of the holiday stuff because I am a sucker for special packaging.  
  	I do want to venture into Guerlain -- the new quads and the holiday meteorites look gorgeous.  I only have tried the glosses from Chantecaille -- but never tried the lip chics.
  	I am all about cute belts and cardigans lately -- love them!


----------



## Shypo (Sep 29, 2011)

MissQQ, I'm glad the powder worked out for you!  The highlighter may give you a different look option, which is always good!  Meg, Winthrop is a huge fan of the lip chics - hopefully she'll be back on here again soon, but PM her to ask which ones she likes - she's a devotee.  And Snow Globe will be mine as well - like you, love the name.  Those collections (right after Christmas) always get me as they usually remind me of snow and cool tones.  Anneri, I'm so sorry you're still feeling poorly, but glad you got your mistake corrected at work.    HG, thank you SO much for the rec!  I will go check now for the product - I hate these things.  They're not really zits - they look more like a rash - but either way they bug the daylights out of me!    Michelle - let me know if you want me to do swatches of any of the Guerlain quads - now that I've used them I'm ok doing that .  I rarely want to swatch them before I use them, which is really dumb.  But I can take some photos if you want.  Tomorrow is FRIDAY!!!!  YAY!!!!!


----------



## Bonitinha (Sep 29, 2011)

Cheryl -- if you have the time, I would love it if you could do swatches of those quads.   That is so sweet of you.  But then again, they are all probably so gorgeous that I will think I need to order them all


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 29, 2011)

Anneri - Get well soon! Sorry that your bf can't come this weekend to spend time with you. On the bright side, hopefully you can rest and get well quickly. I'm getting down with a cold too, my head is heavy, throat is sore and am coughing. Wish I could get more rest. For mac holiday collections, I want the mineralize brush set.

  	Megan - Same over here, I was reading at the mac holiday releases, and I only really want the mineralize brush set, and that is if the quality is decent. I'm glad to have more money to buy other brands. Sadly (or maybe luckiily for my wallet), we have no Chantecaille here.  I want to try the Starbucks Tazo chai tea latte for a change, since I always take the ice blended coffee drinks. I look forward to Starbucks holiday specials, my guess is we are getting dark cherry mocha and pepperiment and something. We always get 3.

  	Michelle - Hopefully we can both try Guerlain this holiday and like what we get. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Cheryl - Yay for Friday! It started with a heavy rain so my feet were soaked this morning and traffic was slow. I am still learning not to sweat the small things. Also getting down with a cold, hope it doesn't get worse. I want to go look at the velvets on Saturday. Do you have Nars Grand Palais? I just got it and love it, so I'm wondering if I need Les Fumes since they are a little similar. Maybe Les Perles will be my first quad.


----------



## cutemiauw (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi ladies, nice to see this thread so active again! (which means I'll have a lot of catching up to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

  	Nothing much happened on my front, except last week, when a guy sitting opposite me on the subway asked me out for a coffee. I thought he was looking so serious and turned out all of that time he's probably thinking of whether he should find the guts to do it or not. He chased me when I get off the subway and tried to chat me up... in Spanish. LOL. (I don't speak spanish at all, and I have no idea how he'd think I look spanish ). Anyways, he then asked me out, which of course I refused because I love my hubby! But he's quite polite and nice, so I thought it's kind of sweet of him to try. 

  	MU wise, I just saw MAC's Holiday collection and I think I'm excited by the looks of it! Let's see if I'm actually buying anything .
  	Oh and btw, I'll be making a stop in Singapore duty free for my vacation, so if anyone here wants something from an Asian collection, drop me a line!

  	I'm also so happy for Friday! Plus we have a holiday on Monday, so it's a looooong weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## cutemiauw (Sep 29, 2011)

MissQQ - Now I'm contemplating of getting Graphite too. I love Peridot, and its consistency so maybe Graphite wouldn't be a bad idea .

  	Anneri - Get well soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That vacation to Miami sounds awesome! Nice hotel, escaping the cold... and with the A380 as well. It's totally something to look forward too!

  	Michelle - I missed the picture *sad face*... But I agree about your reason on taking it off again. I sometimes feel uncomfortable if someone posted a lot of picture of their kids on the internet. Not just for safety reasons, but I didn't think it's nice for the kids to find out later on when they grew up that their parents published pics of them - I know I wouldn't want to have ALL of my baby pics on the internet.


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Astrid! Enjoy youur long weekend! And yay for transiting at Singapore! The consistency of Graphite is fantastic, and I love the finish and the colour. You go girl! The guy was so sweet, I'm sure he made your day. It's a nice feeling to be admired.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 30, 2011)

I can only second MissQQ - get Graphite, Astrid! It's by far my fave, and looks a bit more sophisticated than Peridot.Get it!

  	I just wake up, won't go to work today so I can get well quicker, but slept very little last night because when I wanted to go to sleep, I saw some large insect in my apartment. I didn't manage to catch it, and from my short look at it, it resembled a cockroach which sent me nearly into panic. So I had to finish my book (last one of the Hunger Games series, excellent!) to calm me and to stay awake if the thing would appear again. But it didn't. Nevertheless, this evening when I'm a bit rested, I want to clean the apartment thoroughly - the mere thought makes my skin crawl, even if it very likely wasn't a cockroach.


----------



## Shypo (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Michelle - I'll try to get to this today - you will love the colors!  :nods:  Miss QQ and Anneri - I hope you feel better very soon - I'm glad the weekend is here so you can get some rest!!  Astrid - hi!  Thank you for your offer on the DF!  I may take you up on it, but am checking my list :wink:


----------



## Bonitinha (Sep 30, 2011)

MissQQ -- yes, hopefully we can both try out Guerlain this holiday season and be in makeup heaven!!

  	Astrid -- yep, that's why I took the pic down (although it was cropped and didn't show their faces) -- the world is becoming a scary place!!  That is too cute that the guy asked you out.  He must have thought you were a hottie!!  I'm sure he understood when you told him you were married  
  	Enjoy your holiday weekend!

  	Anneri -- hope you continue to feel better.  And I can totally relate to the bug thing -- I grew up in Florida where the cockroaches were huge and would make be scream every time.  Yuck.

  	Cheryl -- oh, thanks so much!  Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## User38 (Sep 30, 2011)

ooo... Cutie !! what a treat.. I may just jump on that offer.. I would love some asian stuff
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... as for Graphite:  I did not get peridot but did get graphite and quartz since the two were striking and looked better on my skin.  Graphite worked well for me during the whole time I was working with very fashionable people (excluding me, I am a working drone).  I don't think you will go wrong with this colour.  I always tell you you are adorable.. the guy on the train must have thought the same
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	just back at my mom's for a few days and resting.  I just had an hour pool stretch and swim.. and I feel like dancin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. I might take my cousin out dancin later.. lol

  	my boys send their best wishes to all.. arff and woof.. I miss them so much when I am away working but they have more stability here until I am fully organized.

  	I started a thread for Age and Beauty.. I will be posting some of my remedies/recipes/suggestions for products etc.. for anyone from 20 thru 60.. I want to go on kickin for a lot longer.. and looking good too.

  	hugs to all


----------



## Shypo (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi Michelle - I'm sorry I haven't got the pics done - the weather has been gloomy here and I can't get good light that represents the colors well - supposed to be rainy again tomorrow but we'll see.  Perhaps in the morning.  HG, LOVE that idea!!  I got the Mario Badescu stuff you recommended, and the Clarins night cream - and the EL potion.  Am looking forward to trying them!  Will def check out your thread!  I'm glad to hear that you are enjoying your time and getting some well-deserved rest - you should def get CG out dancin'!!  She deserves some time away from the ranch! :winkiss:  Astrid, I am not at all surprised at your experience - what a great compliment, and a fun little pick-me-up (so to speak hahahaha!) :haha:  Oh, and for those of you who are interested in INGLOT, they're supposedly coming to select Macy's stores (yipee!!) - apparently they'll post the list of stores on their FB page later this week.  Happy Saturday everyone!!


----------



## User38 (Oct 1, 2011)

Friday nite was a huge party nite for me.. dancing salsa/merengue/cumbias and lots of mojitos, tonite is dinner with friends and then some clubs too.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	C!  so glad that you like some of the ideas.. the products I mentioned are staples for me and have worked since forever.  I hope other's can contribute ideas and suggestions to the thread also.

  	YAY for Inglot.. they deserve better retail exposure !!

  	have a lovely weekend all !


----------



## Almus (Oct 2, 2011)

Good morning everyone!

  	We have a lovely sunny Sunday morning (I am afraid that it will turn out in a super hot Sunday afternoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I am ready to clean the house a bit for the incoming week. 
  	I hope you are all enjoying this Sunday!

  	Oh Astrid, I have giggled while reading your "experience" at the train and I have to agree with the rest of the Ratonas ... I am not surprised at all! Last year, during a very hot summer day, I was coming back from work and I decided to stop at the market to get some groceries. You can imagine me: 40ºC in the sunlight, just get out of the subway (meaning wrinkled clothes and sweaty face, so better not talking about the status of the little mu I was wearing on) and very very tired. I was ordering some veggies and I didn't even notice the guy that was grabbing them. So when he had my bag full of veggies ready, he moved away from the spot where all the people were getting attended and called me to get my bag. I was in my "c'-mon dude, I wanna go home please" mood, but I followed him to get my goodies and suddenly, he asks me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I believe my whole face reached a new shade of deep red. I grabbed my bag and all I was able to mumble was: "oo ... ok ... I know where I can find you".  Poor guy, he must had thought I was not normal at all ...

  	Regarding mu: I have tried VA foundation thanks to a generous sample I got from my usual Chanel counter. The only problem is that I got B40 shade. It's not too dark for my skin tone right now, but it will be in the next couple of weeks (I lose my tan as fast as I gain it). Shades sold in here are not very light, in fact, 40 is the lightest in my counter. I have seen that they are selling B20 and B30 (not BR either) as part of the fall collection, so I may go and try them just in case they are not going to stay in the counter after the collection. On the other hand, I may try Perfection Lumiere, cause I've been positively impressed by the shade range and the review at Cafemakeup =)


----------



## User38 (Oct 4, 2011)

Almus.. life sounds wonderful for you now.. a lovely apartment/bf and Malaga!.. but I know from personal experience that the counters in many places don't have the lighter shades of foundations.  Seems like they feel nobody is light skinned enough
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for them to stock colours.

  	as for me, I am on my 2nd day of being botoxed and my forehead feels great.. looks smooth with minimal furrow.. lol .  It's supposed to get better too!!  I am going to do some Restylane on the way back to Italy... I should look like 25 by then
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	meanwhile, I am throwing ice water on all the Ratonas to wake them from their deep slumber!


----------



## Anneri (Oct 5, 2011)

No no no, no cold water! My cold developed into bronchitis, and when I went to see the dr today he said cheerfully 'well it's not pneumonia yet!' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, please no cold water! *g* (It hurts to breathe - that's really impressive!)
  	I won't go to work for the rest of the week, and my boss was, of course, delighted. There was some bad mood in the office yesterday anyway, and  felt like a criminal when I told her I couldn't come in for the rest of the week, which is of course ridiculous.

  	Now I'm sitting in my teeny tiny flat, eating ben & jerrys and watching Pretty little liars. I have no books here, which drives me mad. I can't watch movies all day! Being ill is boring.

  	At the weekend I was home. My bf didn't come to Munich as planned because I felt so homesick all of a sudden - I blame being ill for that - and it was really more practical to go home when ill than him being here in this tiny room with nothing to do. And he spoilt me which was so nice.
  	Being the mu junkie I wanted to go to the counter first before catching the train home to get my Lightscapade (and some other stuff. *cough*), and at all three counters in Munich the release was spontaneously delayed (I had called the night before). I was so mad! When I arriving home, I went to my usual counter, where I got all my stuff, but it was so typically MAC and so annoying that I was prepared to give up MAC for good - for at least an hour! *g*


----------



## Shypo (Oct 5, 2011)

Anneri, I hope you feel better soon!  I hate being sick - yes, it's terribly boring!!  And I hate being let down by makeup companies/counters.......boo.

  	Michelle, I have tried and tried to get good photos of the Guerlain quad swatches, and they're just nowhere near the actual color.  So I don't want to lead you astray.  That said, you absolutely cannot go wrong with any of the 3:  Bois de Rose, Les Perles, Les Fumes.  They are GREAT basics, but IMO give Chanel quads a huge run for the money (which they should, given the price!!).  They have become favorites, and I'm glad they're perm, as I could see running out of at least one of them.  Not that it would ever happen, but you never know .

  	HG, congrats on the Botox!!


----------



## Bonitinha (Oct 5, 2011)

Almus, sounds like you are doing well!  Let us know if you find the perfect foundation.  I am always on the hunt!!

  	Anneri -- yuck -- hope you feel better soon.  Glad you are able to eat some good ice cream and watch TV -- always good to take a little break!

  	Cheryl -- Thank you for trying to take pics -- I know it is hard to capture the colors in different lighting.  I will just have to bite the bullet and order at least one to try it out.  Just to decide which one??
  	Did you ever try and of the Dior Smoky Color e/s palettes?  I heard mixed reviews on those.

  	HG -- so are you looking 20 right about now??


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 5, 2011)

^^ Yeah HG is looking 20 now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Anneri - Sorry that you are down with bronchitis. Rest well and get better soon! I got tired of mac collections always getting delayed. Glad I'm not crazily following their new launches now. Hope you manage to get them when they finally launch. 

  	Cheryl - I may get something from Guerlain this weekend because the department store is having promotion so I get 10% discount. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I may get one of the quads you got and I want to get one of their foundations, but I've never tried them before so it is probably not wise to buy. 

  	Anyone seen Laura Mercier's holiday collection? I'm drawn to the Eye Portfolio set. Never bought anything from LM before, not sure if I should splurge on my first purchase.

  	http://www.temptalia.com/laura-mercier-holiday-2011-collection


----------



## Bonitinha (Oct 5, 2011)

MissQQ -- let us know if you get anything from the LM collection.  Those shadow portfolios look great for travel.  I haven't bought anything from LM before, but have heard rave reviews about their glosses and blushes especially.


----------



## User38 (Oct 5, 2011)

Mitchelle, msqq, C!.. actually I might pass for 18


----------



## Almus (Oct 5, 2011)

Miss QQ I am lemming the brush set, so you are not alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Anneri, take care of yourself and I hope you get better soon!


----------



## Bonitinha (Oct 5, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Mitchelle, msqq, C!.. actually I might pass for 18



 	I need in on this!  LOL


----------



## Camnagem (Oct 5, 2011)

HG - 18!  You go lady!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Anneri - Feel better soon!

  	Ladies the Chanel foundation was a no go for me (blah!), so I'm still searching for the foundation that will change my life.  I've started to go through my entire stash to find things I can live without and of course every single time I think I've decided that something I can go I look at it again and fall back in love, lol.  This will be a long process, but it must happen!  I'm not allowing myself any make-up purchases until I get rid of some stuff (foundation is excluded, need to find "the one"!).  I think the Sephora F&F is this month around the 20th so I better get my ass in gear because I simply can't miss that sale, lol.  I'll try again tomorrow and see how I do.

  	Hope you're all well!


----------



## Shypo (Oct 6, 2011)

OK, for my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:  I tried the Guerlain foundation, but did not like it.  I'm also not loving the new Chanel foundation, but am willing to give it another go.  The MAC Matchmaster, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  My go-tos are Inglot's cream foundation (which I know is not accessible to most folks, sorry) and Chanel's Vitalumiere Aqua.  My third fave is MUFE's HD foundation.  I get the coverage I need from all of these, without the heavy feeling, and they last the day.  I've tried SO many foundations, and like you, am always on the hunt for the perfect one, and I think I've found it (for the time being) in Inglot.

  	Laura Mercier - I have several of her shadows, in fact when LM first came to Nordstrom many years ago I was something of a devotee, but I have to say my favorite products are her (powder) liner and her blushes (I have 3 of these).  Don't get me wrong - the shadows are very nice, and well pigmented, but I confess I don't reach for them too often (but only because I have so many other things to distract me!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  The palette is intriguing, though, as everything is there and already in a palette, so you don't have to buy the shadows and her palette separately.  It seems like a great value.  I also love her gel lipcolors that came out this summer, and hope that we see more of them!

  	Hope that helps.  And FWIW, I still look my age 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  LOL!


----------



## Anneri (Oct 6, 2011)

Apparently, I've a streak of bad luck this week - first the bronchitis, and now my laptop caught a virus. Sounds almost funny, doesn't it? Two viruses at once!
  	But it's highly annoying nevertheless. My bf and me tried to fix it last night, with both of us on the phone and him googling possible solutions, but no luck yet. I'm at his place now, so I hope we manage it tomorrow, because otherwise I've no internet, no music, no tv in Munich next week - it's all on the damn laptop! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Re foundations: I really liked the Diorskin Nude this summer, but after three months of using it (it has a pump), I start to notice that the consistency is changing and has been becoming much thicker. I called the company I bought it at yesterday, but they told me that they don't take returns after one months. Well, great. I'm thinking now about taking it to the nearest Dior counter and see what happens. It's now too dark for me anyway. Sigh. Last winter, I always mixed MAC's Prolongwear with Studio Sculpt and that worked really well for me.


----------



## User38 (Oct 6, 2011)

^ feel better Annieri.. bacterias come and go.. hopefully yours will go soon ! 

  	re Dior foundation.. I had /have the Nude Skin also, and it seems as if over the summer it has also gotten heavier, thicker and darker.. it's not my eyes -- it's in the bottle.  I suspect the pumps have something to do with it... but  would have to get back home and rip it apart to confirm.

  	Cheryl.. you look great for your age ! proudly, you can say " I don't need no botox".. lol.  I would only wish that I had my 18 yo skin/face/body... on my glorious head of grey... lol.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks, HG! Glad you confirm my feeling about the dior foundation. Even if that means that exchanging won't work, because the next bottle will have the same bottle. Which means - no more Dior foundations for me. I rather doubt that I'll use the whole bottle if the process continues, and that's a waste of a lot of money. I think I paid about 40 euros on this - what a disappointment. I remember that my samples I had before buying it became thicker and heavier too, but I put that down to the sample jars which didn't close properly. I 'saved' the sample by mixing them with primer so they became lighter and thinner, but I don't know if should try that with my bottle too.

  	Btw, I got High def cyan pencil last week, because I wanted to create a look with it that Elegant posted a while ago. It was from a runway show, and the models wore a light blue liner and an orange lip. Can anyone remember it? I can't find the pic anywhere!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 7, 2011)

^^ Get well soon! Hope your laptop is fixed soon too. Thanks for telling us about the diorskin nude liquid foundation. I thought of getting it for a while but now I will pass it! 

  	HG - I tried the dior nude sculpting powder at the counter today, and the MA recommended 20. We have 21(ochre) and 23(peach) and I tried all three on my face at Sephora on my own before and was choosing between 20 and 21. The MA at this counter said not to take 21 because our skin is yellow, so we don't use yellow but 20 to neutralise it. But I'm a bit puzzled because the ochre shades (from chanel, dior) are asia exclusive, and if the MAs aren't recommending it for us, then these shades probably aren't selling well, yet we are the targeted market for these shades. Feels to me that they are screwing themselves up. I ended up not buying lol.

  	Les Perles, Euphorique, La Distinguee, and Pirate came home with me today! The packaging of the Guerlain quad is better than the old. It feels sleek, although I don't like the reflective light gold. It is also wider, so the mirror is big! I also got a sample of Parure Gold in 20. I tried it at the counter and it is darker than the Lingerie 20. 

	To all, have a great weekend!


----------



## User38 (Oct 7, 2011)

^ I think that the problem often encountered with the CD foundatons (I have the forever one too) .. is that the pumps let air in and they actually oxidize within the bottle. I will check mine out when I get back home as I don't travel with them because they are such heavy glass.

  	I am waiting to catch a plane now and will be home later tonight.. sigh.

  	msqqq.. I use the 20 beige praline, because I was looking for a light sculpted finish but I don't notice yellow undertones in mine.  I am assuming that what you get in the Asia lines is the same if it's the same numeration.. there is a lovely peachy one (I think its the 032. , a pink one, and the 21 yellower) and actually all the shades work on me in varying intensities.  My preference is the more neutral beige praline tho because I will always use my blush with it.  I just love the finish of the product on my skin.  I don't blame you for not purchasing anything with that kind of confusion.. lol.  The MA's sometimes undermine their own best interests.

  	Congrats on your lovely haul!! and enjoy.

  	I am on my way home and will see Rrrramon on the weekend, and back to work on Mon... grr.  A week later I make the round trip back again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	a great weekend to all!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm still desperately in love with my EL Lucidity Foundation in Pale Ivory. It is still the best match to my skin and feels like silk going on. I always get pretty far down into the bottle before it is thickening up a bit.  I also use MUFE HD in 110 and 115, but EL just feels more elegant on my face!  I like the matching powder, too. I am hoping to splurge on a pretty compact if they still make them. Actually I just want to hit my EL counter for a few nice goodies for the holidays.  I'm trying to pay attention to the stores for pretty cosmetic bags and nice sets that usually start pouring in this time of year.  When I started swatching lipsticks for my blog I could not help but notice how dry the MAC ones were compared to Chanel, Lancome, EL, Bobbi Brown, Dior, etc.  What a difference. And that the latter bunch left a nice stain even after scrubbing my arm like a madwoman.  But when I am out during holiday marathons and have to pull out my MU to touch up, that is when I really want the pretty packaging. I admit it. I am vain!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 8, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I'm still desperately in love with my EL Lucidity Foundation in Pale Ivory. It is still the best match to my skin and feels like silk going on. I always get pretty far down into the bottle before it is thickening up a bit.  I also use MUFE HD in 110 and 115, but EL just feels more elegant on my face!  I like the matching powder, too. I am hoping to splurge on a pretty compact if they still make them. Actually I just want to hit my EL counter for a few nice goodies for the holidays.  I'm trying to pay attention to the stores for pretty cosmetic bags and nice sets that usually start pouring in this time of year.  When I started swatching lipsticks for my blog I could not help but notice how dry the MAC ones were compared to Chanel, Lancome, EL, Bobbi Brown, Dior, etc.  What a difference. And that the latter bunch left a nice stain even after scrubbing my arm like a madwoman.  But when I am out during holiday marathons and have to pull out my MU to touch up, that is when I really want the pretty packaging. I admit it. I am vain!


  	ha ha! we all love to pull out pretty packaging!! 

  	i hope all you lovely ladies are keeping well and healthy  i have had the past week off work so have been pottering about the house doing odd jobs and such all week. plus i got my hair done yesterday which made me feel much better! i have had four different colours of highlights put in which now give me a darker blonde look for the winter months. i fancied a change  and although it looks like a small change it seems big to me!  next week i have a managers conference at sony hq so will be staying in a posh hilton hotel next week which will be nice! but sadly planning what makeup to take is going to be a bit of trouble! lol!


----------



## cutemiauw (Oct 10, 2011)

My local counter still had Graphite so I got that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I love it! It's slightly cooler toned, but it looked good . Although, I have to say I like Peridot better on me. My skin is very much tanned over summer, now it's very warm toned. I figured Graphite would be a great choice when my tan is fading away and I'm more into winter clothes .

  	Anneri - ugh, large insects are so creepy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Hope it's out of the way by now. Hope you're feeling better too! The temperature drop certainly didn't make anything easier for getting rid of viruses .

  	Shypo & HG - Sure! Let me know what's on your Asia collection list and I'll check it out when I'm there 

  	Michelle - I'm somewhat glad the guy muster enough guts to say something. Being a helpless romantic, I'm hoping he'll get the right girl next time .

  	HG - I'm going to check out the Age and Beauty thread soon. My skin is always going through some changes now. Once I found a working skin care solution, the weather changed, and somehow what worked last year didn't work anymore....
  	I might going to have a look at Clarins stuff next month. I just blew off my shopping budget this month because I'm getting the iphone 

  	Almus - It's always interesting to me, that those kinds of "pick up" experiences in my case, never happened when I really wanted them to happen (a.k.a back when I was single and desperate, LOL). But I think it's really nice from time to time, especially in your case .

  	HG - You must be looking very gorgeous now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (not that you weren't before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Hope you had a nice weekend with rrrramon .

  	As far as foundations go, I'm still loyal with my Armani LSF. Tried out the new MAC ones, but it seemed to be too orange...  Maybe someday I'll try the vitalumiere though. 

  	Lou - Yes, I thought the spanish part was very random too! Some people thought my hubs was hispanic (he's Indonesian too) but never me .
  	I'll probably going to do the same like you are... bills, vacation... and DF shopping \o/

  	Wish everyone a great start of the week


----------



## User38 (Oct 10, 2011)

cutie.. thank you for the compliment at my age, any compliment is a good one.. lol.


  	also congrats on your Graphite.. it is a great colour and fits perfectly with the season.  As far as your skin, there might be lots of little tips/advice in Age and Beauty... hope you join us!

  	meanwhile..I am back home, and working euro hours.. grr.  But, mercifully all is well and the Rrrramon is behaving as expected.. lol.  He is off the NYC and I will be RT it back to my mom's and then back across the pond.. argh.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Oct 12, 2011)

<~~~Is dying for a photo of HG. You sound gorgeous and elegant, all wrapped up in one! 

  	I love Graphite. While Chanel n/p only lasts about 24 hours on my nails I do love the formula and how unique the fall colours were.  I am also a Butter London freak.  But lately Essie has just been making my nails super happy and now I am about to pull out some of OPI's last year fall collections and see if they are still working well.  They look good, so thumbs up (or in this case, nails up) !!


----------



## User38 (Oct 12, 2011)

Debi! .. lol.. I am old and wrinkly and withering away as I type
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I will be needing a new photo for business soon and when I get it, I will post it up - albeit briefly. ha.

  	I have a similar problem with any light Chanel polish -- the last one Pearl Drop changed colours on me and got a yellowish case.. if I were a smoker I would have blamed it on the smoke but since that is not the case, I don't know what made it turn yellow.  Seems the lighter shades are affected by the sun too.. dunno.  But I do enjoy Opi and Essie as well as Butter .. my fave from Butter is Yummy Mummy !! I have it on now since I had the Graphite removed when I got a mani/pedi on Friday.

  	cutie.. lol.. and thanks.  I am looking the same, except my hair is really more interesting than the blonde .. lol.  I had a great time with Ramon on the weekend and he insists we should get married.. but I am not ready and neither is he, but since he is a man, he will never admit it.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Oct 12, 2011)

lol HG~ I keep seeing someone elegant, like Meryl Streep   Today I put on OPI Rising Star from the Burlesque collection. Love the golden copper colour for fall!  Still glittering a year later and not separating, so hoping for the best!  Yummy Mummy by Butter is lovely. I must have about 15 of their polishes now. I went nuts for them and so glad I can try them on at Nordstroms before purchasing.  Some really neat colours, too!  I've become a n/p freak this year and having lots of fun with it!


----------



## User38 (Oct 13, 2011)

Debi.. thank you but no.. I think MStreep is a gorgeous woman.  I could only wish I did look like her..at any age.

  	I love my Butters.. also like Deborah Lippman's nps
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have been using my Rosee powder each day as a blush -- it gives me a very soft pink glow .. I am not wearing any blush now but am doing red red lips again... not lined but smudged.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Oct 13, 2011)

HG~I haven't delved into the land of Deborah Lippman, but I plan to when I next visit Nordstrom, if I have any money left!  I want to get that Happy Birthday glitter to wear on my birthday, a little over a month from now! 

  	I delicately put my Rosee powder on my entire face today to set my foundation, then Tarte Dollface blush and muted berry gloss by BB.  I look sweet, but don't be fooled.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 14, 2011)

I think Meryl Streep is a gorgeous woman too. She looks beautiful at every age, even as she gets older. She looks different as she ages, but she doesn't look like she is the older version of her younger self, if that makes sense.   Debi - happy birthday looks so gorgeous! You will have fun wearing it!  Have a great weekend!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Oct 14, 2011)

Well, I was all excited to go to Nordstroms today with a list of things to look at, starting with the Christmas Philosophy goodies. I stood in front of the display trying to decide which one to sniff first and what to get before skipping merrily over to the Chanel counter to swatch when.... a sales lady started pushing herself on me and pointing to every single scent saying which one she liked, or this is good and that one is nice....when...

  	SMASH...CRASH!!!

  	The nail polish bottle she was holding slipped out of her hands, hit the glass display, then the floor, splattered nail polish everywhere, including on my shoes, my pants, my sweater, me, and my Coach bag. 

  	"Oh, sorry.  I'm so sorry."  Yeah.  Um, ya just ruined my entire outfit and my brand new bag.  I get this was an accident, but sorry is not going to cut it, chickie!  She started coming at me with nail polish remover to remove the nail polish from my bag.  Are you serious????  Handbag department did not know what to do.  Manager did not know what to do.  (Whatever happened to if you ruin it you pay for it???)  They took my bag to the shoe department and let one of the guys at it. Oh, splendid idea. They didn't take the n/p off but they did ruin the bag even more.

  	"Sorry."  A lot of shrugs.  Are you kidding me?  By now I feel like Dr. Jekyll and Mr Hyde, one minute so angry and not wanting to say a word out of anger and the other minute tears filling my eyes and rolling down my face.  It was just a "let's make a quick fix and get her out of here" attitude.  Now I don't swear, and I keep my cool, and I let the tears run quietly down. I am no diva.  They offered to have the purse professionally cleaned. We went up to Coach for their advice and they said no, it is ruined and cannot be treated.  They need to replace it. 

  	Now waiting for a call.  I didn't buy Chanel. I didn't buy butter or anything else there. We went to B&BW and Macy's and gosh darn, golly, I won't buy a thing from Nordstroms until they fix this and after the nonchalant service I received I won't be going back there in a hurry.  And it would have to be my favourite purse that they ruined...which is about 10 days old.  Great.  Right now wishing I could start my whole day over again. But I can't.  So the ruined sweater and the ruined shoes, bag and pants are sitting here staring at me.  Lovely...


----------



## User38 (Oct 14, 2011)

Debi.. omg. What a horrific experience and how sad that your whole outfit was ruined... as well as your lovely shopping trip and the pain and suffering they have caused you.

  	darlin.. and don't take this the wrong way... I am not a diva, but I am a business person who can be as nasty as the next guy and this calls for action.

  	you probably know what to do, but waiting for them to call you is not going to give you any kind of relief.. find your receipts for the clothes you were wearing, take pics of your clothes, your Coach bag and put it all together into a file folder with a summarization of everything that happened, date, time, and anyone who was around, including the sales help, managers, and Coach people.  Then on Monday, run to the local courthouse and file a small claims suit for the fulll amount of your inventory as well as a pain and suffering amount -- replacement clothes etc.  I don't know what the amount allowable for small claims in your area is, but it's probably 5K or under.  And go for it.

  	don't take a lame "I'm sorry " .. fight and fight it right.!

  	I do hope you get restitution... in fact, I am sure you will, cause Nordies will not go to court with an attorney to represent them for any amount under 5k.. they will settle with you.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Oct 14, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Debi.. omg. What a horrific experience and how sad that your whole outfit was ruined... as well as your lovely shopping trip and the pain and suffering they have caused you.
> 
> darlin.. and don't take this the wrong way... I am not a diva, but I am a business person who can be as nasty as the next guy and this calls for action.
> 
> ...


	Thank you. I will take the pictures. Court is over an hour away and I suffer from agoraphobia, so that won't happen.  But I did note who was around and luckily the Estee Lauder woman and the Chanel lady, both who know me by my first name, came to my rescue and are being sure this gets taken care of.  I won't just take "sorry".  I am just tired and worn out, stressed and so upset. Tomorrow I can be ticked off.    I don't have receipts for the clothes because they were bought a few years ago, but they are still nice clothes. Thank God I didn't have on my suede skirt or my leather or Ugg Boots or I probably would have punched her lights out.  And my husband was there through the entire thing, too, albeit way too quiet.  Knight in Shining Armour he is not. The people at Coach and the head of Customer Service at Coach are all on my side.  The are furious because Nordstrom is selling Coach bags but they don't know their products, or how to look for the cleaning instructions for each person, or to look for the number and call up for cleaning advice BEFORE doing anything.  They failed on so many levels that I now also know I will not buy a purse from them, ever.  They don't have a clue as to what they are doing and I would not trust them to handle any problems correctly.  If I have to bring a sleeping bag and sleep out in the middle of the store I will until they fix it. The manager is supposed to cal by tomorrow at the latest.  I'll let you know what happens. Or start packing my bags.  Cheap ones...in case anyone decides to take me out with n/p again.  Deadly weapon.  I am so stressed out.  As soon as I take my eye makeup off I am going to have one darn good cry.  God forbid I mess up my look on top of everything else.





  	And I told my husband regardless of what happened, he now has to buy me some new clothes.   






  	Seriously. Who cleans a handbag with nail polish remover? Do any of these people have common sense or an education or have they all been sniffing too much n/p??


----------



## Bonitinha (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh dear, that is absolutely horrific!  They should most definitely reimburse you for everything they damaged.  I would continue to call, email, write a letter of complaint -- and keep going to the higher ups if needed.  I hope it all get resolved soon!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 14, 2011)

Debi - so sorry about what happened. It must be very stressful. Hope they reimburse you quickly. Meanwhile, get some nice new clothes and it will cheer you up.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Oct 14, 2011)

About to crawl into bed and read a bit in Dracula before sleeping. That ought to cheer me up. lol  At least I got some nice things after we finally left Nordstroms.  I swear we were there for over an hour, possibly two. But I picked up tons of stuff at B&BW Christmas goodies, Pink Soft and Dreamy, some Essie and Clinique goodies with a free gift at Macy's, as well as some holiday bath goodies by Philosophy, and Exposed Tarte blush from Sephora with a Tarte free gift. With money left over that was going to go to the Tweed blushes by Chanel. I came home upset, angry, but smelling delicious.  I just keep looking at my bag and getting so sad.  I had even bought the matching wallet for it.
  	Nordstrom, I despise you right now.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 16, 2011)

wow Debi I cannot believe what happened to you! That is outrageous what they did and how they tried to 'fix' the issue. and I understand that you didn't want to cause a massive scene but I would have gone crazy and not left until something had been sorted. they just wanted to get you out as fast as possible! I do feel sorry for the SA because obviously it was an accident - but the store manager should have sorted something out for you! They know how much these things cost and it is terrible that your new bag has been wrecked like this.  Please keep us updated on what happens


----------



## ElvenEyes (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you, Lou, and everyone. I will definitely let you know. They called yesterday and my husband spoke to them this time.  They are going to try and have my clothes professionally cleaned, but I doubt they will be able to get all the spots and dots off my pants~there must a hundred there.  And they told my husband they have the same purse but in black.  No, he said wisely. Same colour (duh, that is why I got it). They will call tomorrow to let us know when it will be in and we can make the exchange.  Frankly I won't be semi happy until they do, and again, I won't be shopping there for a long time because the whole situation was handled so badly.  I've worked in sales, beauty and as a manager of a store. I know what it means to be on commission and what it means to try and sell a product. But you don't shove yourself on someone or that just makes them walk away.  And I plan to talk to the manager with the girl present to make this clear.  Was it an accident? Yes, but a  preventable one.  If she had put her nail polish down it would not have happened.  If she had walked over and asked me if I needed help after I had been there for a few minutes instead of rushing over and literally shoving herself in front of me so I had to step back from looking at the product and then have her bubbling over what scents are good, all which caused her to be stupid and drop the bottle which broke. I can smell and sniff and see and decide on what I want. I was going to grab 2 scents and go over to the Chanel counter for blush.  Did she make the sale?  No. It wasn't worth any of this.  Macy's, Sephora and B&BW got my money and they missed out and will continue to do so.  If they don't believe me, they can run the surveillance tapes!  So right now I don't feel bad for the SA because she really didn't look upset or like she cared one bit.  None of them did except the Chanel lady who is always so nice along with the other Chanel workers and MAC ones and a few nice guys who also work there. So..we will see how it all ends.  If I were a manager what would I have done?  Offered to replace the bag immediately and ask about the clothes. How much were they?  Rough idea, what brand?  Do you want us to professionally clean them or would you like money for it or a gift certificate to Nordstrom to replace it in some way?  You drop everything and take care of the customer until they are satisfied.  I didn't hear any of these options offered to us while we stood there wondering what are they going to do to fix this mess.  All I heard was "sorry".   

  	Sigh...


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh Debi, I am so sorry to hear this happened to you. This is really odd for Nordies as they are known for their customer service. So that manager should be booted for the way he handled it. I agree that he should have asked you to list the items and value and if they did not have the exact bag then he should have said he would order it straight from Coach and overnight it.

  	I would give them to maybe 11:00am and if no call I would call. If you get the run around or the sorry or we have the bag in black hang up and call the main customer service number and ask for a supervisor. Start out nice and polite and if not offered complete compensation demand it. And whether you plan to or not if they don't step up to the plate tell them you will have no choice but to go file a small claims suit. This was an accident yes but the way it was handled and the way your were treated were not.


  	I would also follow up with an email to Nordies customer service with details of everything that happened. I would explain to them how they treated you and made you feel no details left out. I do not think they would be pleased to hear how this whole thing played out. How freakin stupid can they be to take polish remover or anything to your bag. DUH, guys of course the bag is ruined and you will have to replace it. Who wants a bag after they have scrubbed on it?  They need to pay you for every single item and then some.

  	I take it that this is your pretty new pumpkin colored one?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Oct 17, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Oh Debi, I am so sorry to hear this happened to you. This is really odd for Nordies as they are known for their customer service. So that manager should be booted for the way he handled it. I agree that he should have asked you to list the items and value and if they did not have the exact bag then he should have said he would order it straight from Coach and overnight it.
> 
> I would give them to maybe 11:00am and if no call I would call. If you get the run around or the sorry or we have the bag in black hang up and call the main customer service number and ask for a supervisor. Start out nice and polite and if not offered complete compensation demand it. And whether you plan to or not if they don't step up to the plate tell them you will have no choice but to go file a small claims suit. This was an accident yes but the way it was handled and the way your were treated were not.
> 
> ...


	Thank you and yes. It is my pumpkin one, which I bought expressly for its colour that I have been wanting for ages.  I love it and received it late September and started using it about 7-10 days ago.  The whole fiasco is a nightmare.  The manager was female and not the brightest star in the skies. Really, no one there had a clue as to how to handle the situation nor seemed very informed of the products they carry and how diverse leathers can be.  Again, the whole feeling was how to get rid of me fast and put it behind them, and we were being very quiet.  Maybe next time I should start swearing like a sailor.   Sheesh.


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 17, 2011)

Debi--Did Nordies come through for you today? I hope you let them know everything. They better not try to squiggle out of this. I saw on the Coach site that your bag is still in stock. So don't let them tell you they cannot replace yours.

  	Let us know what they do. Hang in there.


----------



## Eleentje (Oct 20, 2011)

Hiya everyone, whom I didn't meet yet, and big hugs to all the regulars!

  	Astrid!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




	Debi, that what happened in Nordstrom sounds like a right nightmare, and I can't believe how unprofessionally they are treating the whole situation :S
  	Of course they should have offered to replace the bag for you immediately, Coach bags don't come cheap, and they know it!


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Oct 20, 2011)

Officially joining this thread because after buying a Rouge Allure, Rouge Allure Laque, Rouge Allure gloss and three nail polishes (Peridot, Black Pearl and Rouge Carat) my ass needs to hang out over here.

  	And OMG, Elven, what is up with that heifer trying to clean your bag with nail polish remover?!?!?


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 20, 2011)

^^ The Rouge Allure line is my favourite. Yes, you should hang out here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hi, Elena! How are you?


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 21, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Thank you, Lou, and everyone. I will definitely let you know. They called yesterday and my husband spoke to them this time.  They are going to try and have my clothes professionally cleaned, but I doubt they will be able to get all the spots and dots off my pants~there must a hundred there.  And they told my husband they have the same purse but in black.  No, he said wisely. Same colour (duh, that is why I got it). They will call tomorrow to let us know when it will be in and we can make the exchange.  Frankly I won't be semi happy until they do, and again, I won't be shopping there for a long time because the whole situation was handled so badly.  I've worked in sales, beauty and as a manager of a store. I know what it means to be on commission and what it means to try and sell a product. But you don't shove yourself on someone or that just makes them walk away.  And I plan to talk to the manager with the girl present to make this clear.  Was it an accident? Yes, but a  preventable one.  If she had put her nail polish down it would not have happened.  If she had walked over and asked me if I needed help after I had been there for a few minutes instead of rushing over and literally shoving herself in front of me so I had to step back from looking at the product and then have her bubbling over what scents are good, all which caused her to be stupid and drop the bottle which broke. I can smell and sniff and see and decide on what I want. I was going to grab 2 scents and go over to the Chanel counter for blush.  Did she make the sale?  No. It wasn't worth any of this.  Macy's, Sephora and B&BW got my money and they missed out and will continue to do so.  If they don't believe me, they can run the surveillance tapes!  So right now I don't feel bad for the SA because she really didn't look upset or like she cared one bit.  None of them did except the Chanel lady who is always so nice along with the other Chanel workers and MAC ones and a few nice guys who also work there. So..we will see how it all ends.  *If I were a manager what would I have done?  Offered to replace the bag immediately and ask about the clothes. How much were they?  Rough idea, what brand?  Do you want us to professionally clean them or would you like money for it or a gift certificate to Nordstrom to replace it in some way?  You drop everything and take care of the customer until they are satisfied.  I didn't hear any of these options offered to us while we stood there wondering what are they going to do to fix this mess.  All I heard was "sorry".   *
> 
> Sigh...


  	oh yeah the whole thing is crazy! speaking as a store manager i would have been on the phone to my head office, explain what happened and get them to sort out how we deal with the replacements / cleaning! i don't understand why these people are not sorting this as quick as possible


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 22, 2011)

I hope everything is working out for Debi with Nordies and her Coach bag. She's not been on here in several days and that's not like her.

  	Hopefully she's not sick like so many are right now with the weather change.

  	I've had her on my mind. Isn't it weird how we (or maybe it's me) worry about our friends on here sometimes more than our so called friends in "real life"?


  	I hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Oct 23, 2011)

So sorry I have not written in days.  Wednesday morning I woke up in terrible pain from my lower back and was rushed via ambulance to the hospital.  They thought it might be a kidney stone, but after blood work and a CT-scan said nope, unhooked me from all the pain meds, said it was a badly pulled muscle with spasm and sent me home. By Friday morning I was in twice the pain and sent back, spending the day in ER with morphine!  Sheesh. Same result, sent home with pain killers.  Only taking them when absolutely necessary so as not to get hooked and only have the dose prescribed with a long recovery. Back pain is horrible.  Some sitting, some walking, finally washed my hair and gosh, darn, I was determined to Clarisonic my face and get on some foundation and blush and a squirt of perfume before crawling back into bed! 

  	My husband is dealing with Nordstrom who is still playing games, going up the levels of management.  The whole thing is a nightmare that I can't deal with right now, but supposedly they have ordered it and will get back to us tomorrow on status.  So, I am in bed, in pain, and hubby is under extra stress.  When I am better and hopefully have a new replacement bag I do plan to write a note to Nordstrom about the entire affair in detail.  I will not be shopping there again.  I can get anything they have at other stores or online directly, or I can simply live without.  In their great desire to make a silly sale they lost a regular customer who plucked down a pretty penny for Chanel, Butter London and other expensive products.  Their loss is other people's gain. 

  	So, that is where I have been. What is everyone up to? I have to get better. Christmas shopping is looming over me!


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 23, 2011)

Debi--I am so sorry about your back. I can't handle pain killers either. After my foot/ankle surgery I took ibprophen. I had to give in the first couple of nights as the pain was too much. I had to make sure I ate and was ready to sleep because anything much stronger than ibprophen knocks me out and if I try to move I get sick. Same thing with antibiotics with me, I can't take any of the strong ones or my stomach will reject them.

  	I do hope you feel better soon. Take it easy so whatever it is will heal. Did you fall or twist it in anyway or did it just start hurting?  If it  doesn't get any better go see a specialist. Back pain can indicate many different serious medical problems. I'm not trying to scare you as it may be that you need to keep still for a while to let it ease. But please be careful so it doesn't get any worse.

  	I have to say I am really shocked at Nordsrtoms. They are known for their freakin customer service. I've been told this so many times from different people. I was chatting recently with the new manager at my MAC store. He was telling me he used to work at Nordstrom and how people would bring back a product almost completely used up and tell them that it just didn't work for them and wanted to return it. He said "we had to take it back because, well it was Nordstrom and that's how their customer service is"  This summer I wanted a Butter London n/p that the Vegas store was sold out of so I ordered it online and it sold out and my order got canceled. I called cs and they tracked one down for me and shipped it to me with no shipping charge. This was before they started the free shipping on all orders that they just started.   

  	When you write your letter make sure it goes to the top corp customer service.  If you feel up  to it while you're resting your back jot down anything about what happened that pops in your head. That way when you do write the letter you don't leave anything out that you meant to say. I always get mad at myself when I've sent an email or letter and then remember something else I wanted to put in it. But that's me and my ADD brain and I get wrapped up in writing and forget and leave out some of the details.


----------



## User38 (Oct 24, 2011)

Debi, get well soon!

  	I know back pain very well and had my double surgery because of my back.  Now I keep it in shape by swimming every day (here in Italy I have no pool but am going to a spa on Weds.. so that should help).. I might put in a pool on my land but not worth it till next spring. 

  	rest, and hope all goes well with the rats @ Nordies.


----------



## User38 (Oct 24, 2011)

welcome EngineerBarbie.. you certainly do!  enjoy the thread and your new products!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Oct 24, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Debi, get well soon!
> 
> I know back pain very well and had my double surgery because of my back.  Now I keep it in shape by swimming every day (here in Italy I have no pool but am going to a spa on Weds.. so that should help).. I might put in a pool on my land but not worth it till next spring.
> 
> rest, and hope all goes well with the rats @ Nordies.


	Thank you and so sorry to hear about your back.  I am shocked over the whole thing because I was in gymnastics and ballet, plus rode TB race horses as an exercise girl. I never hurt myself more than a basic pulled muscle that didn't even need to be iced down.  I have always been in excellent shape until I started gaining weight.  Swimming sounds so nice right now, but alas, New England has a very short swim season and the indoor pools sort of freak me out.  Too quiet, no one around, weird hours for open swim.  Back to the treadmill for me. Now I am nervous to use my back at all. I never expected this to happen. 

  	I'll let you know if the rats make any new moves, either positive or not.  Sigh...  what a nightmare.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 25, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Thank you and so sorry to hear about your back.  I am shocked over the whole thing because I was in gymnastics and ballet, plus rode TB race horses as an exercise girl. I never hurt myself more than a basic pulled muscle that didn't even need to be iced down.  I have always been in excellent shape until I started gaining weight.  Swimming sounds so nice right now, but alas, New England has a very short swim season and the indoor pools sort of freak me out.  Too quiet, no one around, weird hours for open swim.  Back to the treadmill for me. Now I am nervous to use my back at all. I never expected this to happen.
> 
> I'll let you know if the rats make any new moves, either positive or not.  Sigh...  what a nightmare.


  	do be careful with activities so soon after your back is hurting... you don't want to do more damage. take things slow


----------



## Anneri (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm sorry for being awol for so long, but looking at this thread, a lot of people have neglected it apparently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	Debi, my thoughts are with you. Get well soon! 

  	I'm right in the middle of the (apparently) most hectic weeks of the year at work. On thursday we're flying to an event in Berlin, and on Saturday I'll go home and start packing for our vacation! We're flying on Monday, and I'm soooooooo happy about it! I can't wait to land in Miami, get outside - and it's warm. And sunny. So looking forward to it, lying on the beach, make a trip to the Keys, go shopping... I can't wait. 
  	Before that, the stupid event 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But well, I'll manage two days, won't I? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Last week I was able to accompany my boss to Paris for an event and managed to see absolutely nothing of the city. I was so disappointed because I've never been to Paris before! But the lunch at least was absolutely fab, so that made up for a lot of things.

  	I hope you all are well! I miss the Ratonas.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi! Whats up with everyone? Yeah Christmas shopping is about to start in a month's time. My Starbucks stores are getting the christmas drinks this Thursday!

  	Debi - Sorry about the terrible back pain. Hope it gets better and you get more rest. I always have back pain that I deal with daily. On some days the pain is bad while on some days it is bearable, but none so bad that I have to go to the ER.

  	Lou - I'll try the hot and cold compress for my back too. Carrying heavy things puts a toll on the back. I try not to carry a heavy day-to-day bag, if I have lots of things I will carry two bags so at least I can carry one on each arm instead of all on one side. Great that you are getting a car next year! Congrats! I swim once a week at the public pool but it can be quite gross and unhygienic. I don't join any gyms although I thought of joining one just to use the pool, but it worked out to be too expensive and not cost efficient for me.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 26, 2011)

Debi, I'm very sorry to hear about your terrible back pain. I hope you're feeling at least a little better by now. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Bonitinha (Oct 26, 2011)

Debi -- hope you are recovering.  Back pain is no fun!  And hopefully the Nordies situation gets resolved.

  	Anneri -- How exciting about your trip to Miami!  I loved living in Florida.  They have gorgeous beaches and the water is warm!  Now I live on the side of the country that has freezing cold water    Too bad you weren't able to see much of Paris, but hopefully another time.  Your jobs sounds exciting!

  	MissQQ -- crazy that the Christmas stuff is coming out (I love it, though!!).  We have Halloween, then Thanksgiving, and then I can really get my Christmas stuff out -- yippee!!  I need to get going on my shopping early this year 

  	Almus, Astrid, and Elena -- how are you?

  	Gail -- let me know when  you get your new lippie and how much you love it!

  	Hope all of you are doing well.  I have a sore throat, cough and sinus pressure . . . yuck.  I'll be taking it easy today!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi everyone!  Well, I just completely blew up at the people at Nordstroms.  I yelled. I spoke over them. I didn't give them a single breath. I think I might have even sworn...and if you know me, you know that is pretty rare.  I told them to get the bag and if they can't clean the clothes they ruined (which is doubtful) I want cash. Mula.  Dead Presidents.  And if they don't pull through I will climb the Coorporate ladder and bring them to Small Claims Court, smear their name in the media and that I don't care who loses a job in the process. 

  	The bag will be there at opening tomorrow.  We will call first as it is a 45 minute drive and then make the exchange.  I will never ever shop there or through online again.  Helloooo Macy's, Chanel and other places. 

  	Note to self. Never dress up to shop at mall and carry junky bag.  Save the nice ones for local stores.  I was looking at some of my other Coach bags. They have been through salt and snow, rain, ice, mud, restaurants, family gatherings, drooling dogs and they still look like I just took them off the shelf, both inside and out.  My cheaper bags bought at various places and used year round for about 5 years at a time still look new.  Unbelievable.

  	Bite me, Nordstroms. My back hurts, PMS is kicking in and I've lost all patience and manners.  It felt amazingly good.  My husband, mild-mannered man, stood watching me on the phone, in awe.  The wife he never knew....


----------



## Bonitinha (Oct 26, 2011)

^^Good for you -- love the spunk!  You go girl!!  Hope it all gets resolved ASAP!


----------



## User38 (Oct 26, 2011)

^ Good going Debi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... that feels so good to vent it all out.. lol.

  	and, you will finally get some satisfaction for your beautiful handbag !!

  	take care of yourself and rest that back until you are well.. it all heals so just go slow!


----------



## Eleentje (Oct 26, 2011)

Ha, you show them, Debi!
  	Sometimes I wish I could get that mad on the phone at times when I get shite customer service (and I work at customer service myself).

  	Hi Michelle, Miss QQ, Anneri, HG, Winthrop!
  	I've been doing well, but just insanely busy. Involuntarily, I am turning in a bit of a lurker!
  	I've done quite a lot of makeup shopping recently (mainly with the help of lovely C.), work and some serious partying (which gave me a bad cold, but I'm over it now).
  	You will never believe who was dancing just a couple of feet away from me at one of the parties: Paris Hilton!
  	Although I'm not a fan of hers, it was still rather surreal  Needless to say, I had to take lots of pictures.

  	I thought I'd also share the pic I found of those EL gel eyeshadows Anneri was talking about some time ago. I am liking the look of those:
http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/10/estee-lauder-pure-color-cyber-eyes.html#links


----------



## User38 (Oct 26, 2011)

Waves to Elena,

  	I am glad to know you are well and busy.. busy is always good.

  	I have those ES.. and have been using them quite frequently.. they are stunningly gorgeous.

  	I did send Two to Cheryl.. and don't know if she liked them or not, but they are really cutting edge technology in mu.

  	thanks for the link..I might post some swatches of all the colours as well as the highliter !


----------



## Bonitinha (Oct 26, 2011)

Elena -- too funny about partying with Paris Hilton!  Glad you are staying busy and getting some good makeup shopping in


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 26, 2011)

Debi--Way to go. Sometimes you just got let loose the crazy bitch to get things done. Let us know how it all goes tomorrow. I would still write that letter to top level customer service.


  	Elena--Thanks for the link. The colors look beautiful.


  	HG-- hope you have time to post some swatches. Glad to hear they meet your high standards. I find EL e/s to be hit or miss. However I suppose all brands are that way. I haven't purchased one of their e/s in quite sometime so perhaps I'll give them another shot.


----------



## Almus (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello everyone! I have to confess that I am a lurker most of time now too. I am working hard in the last stage of my phd thesis and well, I think I might need some extra time to finish all the stuff I'd like to include, but well, time is limited! My MU purchases are nonexistent at the moment. As usual, Chanel won't bring the holiday collection to Spain, so bye bye Sweet Beige glossimer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	I am a bit excited about some of the incoming MAC collections, but to my surprise, most of them won't reach this stupid country either (bye bye Iris Apfel and Daphne Guiness  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

  	Apart from that, I am as good as I can be: doing a lot of sport (that way I forget about work), decorating the apartment (I will post pictures, I promise!) and reading Specktra from time to time. I miss you a lot and I hope you are having a good fall and a better incoming Christmas time!

  	Just two things before I get back to writing:

  	- OMG!!! Paris!!!!! I wanna be your BFF!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	- Take care of yourselves ladies, that includes backs, colds and of course, accessories!! Good job done in Nordstrom, ElvenEyes. Even if you were wearing an old ugly bag and a pair of pants from 20 years ago, in the end, it's your property, so if they ruin it, they have to pay for it (or we don't have to pay for something we may break in a store?).

  	Michelle, elegant, C!, MissQQ, bis, Winthrop, Elena, Anneri and all the lovely Ratonas, have a wonderful weekend and I'll be stopping by next week to at least say hello.


----------



## cutemiauw (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi! I'm doing well... just very busy at the moment... lots of projects, and deadlines... I miss you all!  HG, Michelle, Elena, Almus, MissQQ, Lou, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Debi - That's so awful with what happened to you at Nordstorm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Go you for showing them you're not one to be messed with!!! And hope your back feels better soon too! I agree with Lou, it could be the stress from all this, escalating the pain. 

  	Anneri - Are you coming to Berlin today? Where will you be? Gosh I guess it's already too late to set up a coffee date or something now. I'd love to meet you .

  	Almus - Good luck with your PhD thesis! Last stages are always the hardest part, just remember the good feeling you're going to get afterwards!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Oct 27, 2011)

My husband is at Nordstroms, picking up my new bag, dropping off my ruined clothes.  I am holding my breath. I have this horrible feeling they got the wrong colour or wrong style.    Say prayers....


----------



## cutemiauw (Oct 27, 2011)

^^ Fingers crossed!!! Hope you get way better things than you expected


----------



## ElvenEyes (Oct 27, 2011)

It is here!  Looks perfect, right colour, right style.  The funniest thing?  After all the crap they gave me they ended up going upstairs to the Coach store and buying it that way, last night. Which they could have done the night it happened.  In fact, that was my idea which I blurted out one time I spoke with them after that night.  I told them no more excuses. Go upstairs and just get the bag from the store. They still have them there.  So, I got the purse, another dustbag for the purse, and a paper handled Coach bag.  Even funnier is that the ladies at that store know what happened, so must be laughing their heads off at Nordstrom because they were really angry about the whole incident and said they didn't like Nordstrom selling Coach bags since they were not well informed about how to clean or not clean certain bags and there really is no excuse for it since directions are on a card in each bag. 

  	Now, who wants to make bets on how long it will take to get my clothes back and if they will be cleaned or not?  They were not very kind to my hubby when he went.  I say in a month they will inform us that they can't get them cleaned. In 2 months I might see a check or gift certificate.  Grrrrrr.

  	But I have my bag.  I hugged my ruined bag before my husband returned it and told it I was so sorry. I get attached to my things. Sadly, I was wearing some of my favourite clothes that day.  I really despise Nordstrom for what they have put me through.


----------



## User38 (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats Debi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	enjoy it and get well soon!

  	p.s. tantrums are good for the soul sometimes


----------



## ElvenEyes (Oct 27, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Congrats Debi!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	lol Yes they are! And it got some action. Even my husband is glad about this part being over. On top of all this crazy stuff I just received my MAC Holiday goodies and LOVE the silver boxing and white packaging. I never realized how sick I am of black until now!  I love the gold that EL uses and the beautiful metallics and tortoise shell looks of other companies.  I also received my Sephora F&F goodies and put it up on my blog.  So I am very happy about my stuff. Now to work on my back. It is dark, rainy, cold and we might even get snow tonight.  I love this time of year.  Time to pack it up and pull out the Christmas goodies!!  Presently burning a Spiced Pumpkin Muffin candle and the house smells delicious!!  Happiness is good!  Stress, not so much!


----------



## katred (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey ladies!!! I haven't been on the thread in a while...

  	Debi- I'm happy you got your bag replaced. Completely shocking that they didn't do this immediately, which really would have been the only correct course of action.

  	I just had a look through the last pages and it's nice to be somewhat caught up on what everyone is doing. I went strolling through makeup counters today and seem to have fallen for virtually all of the holiday collections (although some haven't made it here yet). I'm having trouble making decisions, which I always do...


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 27, 2011)

Debi--Yay on getting your replacement bag. That is just crazy that the Coach store had the same bag all along. What an idiot manager not to go or call right when this all happened to see if they had it.  I hope your back gets to feeling better.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 28, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> It is here!  Looks perfect, right colour, right style.  The funniest thing?  After all the crap they gave me they ended up going upstairs to the Coach store and buying it that way, last night. Which they could have done the night it happened.  In fact, that was my idea which I blurted out one time I spoke with them after that night.  I told them no more excuses. Go upstairs and just get the bag from the store. They still have them there.  So, I got the purse, another dustbag for the purse, and a paper handled Coach bag.  Even funnier is that the ladies at that store know what happened, so must be laughing their heads off at Nordstrom because they were really angry about the whole incident and said they didn't like Nordstrom selling Coach bags since they were not well informed about how to clean or not clean certain bags and there really is no excuse for it since directions are on a card in each bag.
> 
> Now, who wants to make bets on how long it will take to get my clothes back and if they will be cleaned or not?  They were not very kind to my hubby when he went.  I say in a month they will inform us that they can't get them cleaned. In 2 months I might see a check or gift certificate.  Grrrrrr.
> 
> But I have my bag.  I hugged my ruined bag before my husband returned it and told it I was so sorry. I get attached to my things. Sadly, I was wearing some of my favourite clothes that day.  I really despise Nordstrom for what they have put me through.


	Debi I am so happy that you have a new bag! That is fantastic! And although a total shambles at least you have the most important part sorted out 

  	I hope everybody is doing well. I have been pretty busy this week working as well as having my birthday on Wednesday. Nick got me some Inglot shadows. I had never tried them before and I must say that I feel a new addiction coming on!  Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## bis (Oct 28, 2011)

Almus said:


> Hello everyone! I have to confess that I am a lurker most of time now too. I am working hard in the last stage of my phd thesis and well, I think I might need some extra time to finish all the stuff I'd like to include, but well, time is limited! My MU purchases are nonexistent at the moment. As usual, Chanel won't bring the holiday collection to Spain, so bye bye Sweet Beige glossimer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks, I am ok, great to hear from you  I hope you thesis is going well and you get some time to relax, have a great weekend too.  Elven?eyes, I hope this episode has an end soon, but do not let them off the hook easy.  Anneri, Paris is great, I hope you at least got a taxi ride to see something of the city   Have a great weekend, my lovely ratonas :cheers:


----------



## ElvenEyes (Oct 29, 2011)

Usually I am a very cheerful person, but right now I just want to cry. We are having a severe snowstorm, with winds and heavy snow in the Northeast. This is insane as you can't even get in a Halloween mode and fall never really came. We had summer, rain and now winter. And we have lost at least one of our Bradford Pears. It was towering and beautiful and so glowing white, even at night, when the blooms come out in May.  Snapped in half and gone.  My husband is out raking and brushing off our other trees, trying to save them. You can hear trees falling and snapping all over town.  It is just like the ice-storm we had a few years ago.  Terrible and we keep losing our electricity. 

  	And here I am trying to watch Halloween specials and get festive.  Impossible.  Sunday will be all about snowblowing, shoveling and cutting branches down.  What a terrible mess New England is in right now.  Praying we don't lose our maple trees, which are basically my soul.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 30, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Usually I am a very cheerful person, but right now I just want to cry. We are having a severe snowstorm, with winds and heavy snow in the Northeast. This is insane as you can't even get in a Halloween mode and fall never really came. We had summer, rain and now winter. And we have lost at least one of our Bradford Pears. It was towering and beautiful and so glowing white, even at night, when the blooms come out in May.  Snapped in half and gone.  My husband is out raking and brushing off our other trees, trying to save them. You can hear trees falling and snapping all over town.  It is just like the ice-storm we had a few years ago.  Terrible and we keep losing our electricity.
> 
> And here I am trying to watch Halloween specials and get festive.  Impossible.  Sunday will be all about snowblowing, shoveling and cutting branches down.  What a terrible mess New England is in right now.  Praying we don't lose our maple trees, which are basically my soul.


  	i'm sorry about your Pear tree Debi  that sucks. The weather these days is so crazy - things are changing so dramatically and I feel like the seasons are so messed up. Sorry your halloween has been wrecked by the snow


----------



## ElvenEyes (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks!  It is a mess.  We lost two Bradford Pears. We had an awful snowstorm that brought down thousands of trees and powerlines and we have been without electricity/heat since Saturday night. We may not get it back for 4 more days.  90% of our town is without power.  Halloween has been cancelled because they do not want kids running around in the dark and touching live wires and getting electricuted.  We are presently staying with my parents who have heat and electricity and warm food!  But I miss my home.  I want to buy a generator because we keep getting horrible storms like this and winter hasn't even begun.  It is literally devastating in some places.  Trees that smashed down on cars, trees that fell on people, a generator that didn't work right, fires, heart attacks, etc.  We received about a foot of snow and some have 3 feet. This is unheard of for October in New England.

  	My back is worse, but I have my priorites right.  We went to the house earlier to check on things. I washed my hair, my face, put makeup on, redid my nails.  lol All the little rituals that make life more normal.  No one is in a very festive mood right now.  I just want to go home to what is most familiar to me and my firm bed!  My parents sofas, chairs and mattresses are waaaay too soft and squishy!!


----------



## User38 (Oct 31, 2011)

so sorry to hear of your travails Debi.. take care and get well soon.


----------



## katred (Oct 31, 2011)

Very sorry to hear about the damage from the storm, Debi. It seems especially unfair coming as it does on the heels of being viciously attacked by nail polish. I do hope that you're back at home and that things are gradually settling back to normal. Thinking positive thoughts for you.

  	Out of curiosity, have any of you ladies tried anything from Bite Cosmetics? Being a huge fan of both makeup and wine, this seems like a line made for me. I've seen some swatches and reviews on line, but I'd be curious to hear more. They're available through Sephora, although I don't remember seeing them the last time I was out there. Then again, I only heard of them later, so it might not have clicked.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 1, 2011)

katred said:


> Very sorry to hear about the damage from the storm, Debi. It seems especially unfair coming as it does on the heels of being viciously attacked by nail polish. I do hope that you're back at home and that things are gradually settling back to normal. Thinking positive thoughts for you.
> 
> Out of curiosity, have any of you ladies tried anything from Bite Cosmetics? Being a huge fan of both makeup and wine, this seems like a line made for me. I've seen some swatches and reviews on line, but I'd be curious to hear more. They're available through Sephora, although I don't remember seeing them the last time I was out there. Then again, I only heard of them later, so it might not have clicked.


	I haven't heard of this brand but shall go and have a nosey! 

  	And sorry that things haven't improved Debi - especially your back. Are you able to go to a special massage place where they can do something for you? I forget the name but they are massage people that deal with injuries and such.


----------



## katred (Nov 1, 2011)

Here's the link for Bite at Sephora: http://www.sephora.com/browse/brand_hierarchy.jhtml?brandId=6010


----------



## User38 (Nov 1, 2011)

I eat more when I have worn Bite... I love their matte lip pencils and the lip rouge  in the pan.. sweet.  lovely brand and well priced!


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 1, 2011)

Ha, cosmetics that are good enough to eat?
  	Guilty as charged! I am a notorious lipstick eater


----------



## katred (Nov 1, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> I eat more when I have worn Bite... I love their matte lip pencils and the lip rouge  in the pan.. sweet.  lovely brand and well priced!



 	I think my wallet was hoping that someone would tell me they were terrible... It's bad enough pairing food with wine, but now I'd be getting dragged into pairing lipstick with wine too...


----------



## ElvenEyes (Nov 1, 2011)

I am back!  We have our electricity and we are home!  The house is freezing and we are getting it toasted up, slowly, but it is so nice to be here!!  I have to admit that my parents were amazing at making us feel at home at their house, especially since they are both in their 80's and have their routine down so much it is adorable!  I guess that is a true testament to a good marriage that has lasted 56 years so far!  They filled our bellies with good food, but their sofas and bed were too soft for my poor aching back so it is good to be home.  I love being back with my stuff! 

  	I was having fun right before this all happened. In resting my back I spent a little less time online and more cleaning up and organizing now that I am done selling off tarot decks and keeping the rest.  I started organizing my MU collection, tossing stuff I didn't really use and moving a few things around.  I was about 80% done when we lost our electricity, so hope to be able to work on that again tomorrow and in the next few days.  In the meantime I am revisiting all my lovely goodies I acquired in the past 10 months and seeing what I love, what I don't like, what didn't perform well, what I want to use more often, etc. and moving stuff around.  I need to do this more often. I even tossed a bunch of nail polish until I got it back down to fitting into just 1 drawer, which really wasn't that hard. I have too much.   So, hopefully things will get back to normal again soon!!  Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## katred (Nov 3, 2011)

Welcome back Debi! I hope that you're able to get things back to normal as soon as possible. Poor you! I'm actually amazed that we didn't get any of the storm. Normally, Montreal gets hit with snow at every opportunity.

  	My downstairs neighbour is currently playing his stereo so loud that things on the tables and walls up here are shaking. Ugh.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks Kate!  Yes, things are pretty much back to normal though we still need to fill up our fridge again. Sadly we had just gone grocery shopping for the week when this happened and lost all our produce.  The lights even flickered for a moment this morning and we both freaked out.  That means a power loss could happen again at any time.  Either a branch is still on the lines or they are working in the area restoring things.

  	On a happier note, I am putting up the Christmas decorations! I usually do it early because I decorate a lot and like it up for a few months! Everything is looking festive over here! Dining room, family room, den and kitchen.  In the next few days the creche and big tree go up in the living room and that just leaves the window and outside lights. We get the wreathe and kissing ball in a few weeks when they show up at the local nursery! I just put my B&BW Holiday Haul up on my blog, so feel free to drop by for some festive cheer! 

  	Hope everyone is well. It is very quiet here!


----------



## User38 (Nov 3, 2011)

Debi, it's great to know you are back and feeling more festive.. and happier!

  	enjoy the holidays and all that they bring!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 4, 2011)

i need to spend more time in this thread! sorry guys! io feel like my evenings just dissapear right now  Debi i still need to write you that letter!  i'm at work now so just sneaking in to say hi and hope you all have great plans for the weekend!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

I am just waking up.  My back is still sore, still healing.  Nordstroms called and said my clothes are ready to be picked up. They said the cleaner got out most of the spots but not all and some look faded.  My husband needs to go pick them up this weekend.  Not a single apology and they sounded mad at me.  Why?  I didn't do it!  They are the ones that ruined my things, not the other way around!  Did they seriously think anyone they did that to would just shrug their shoulders, say "no problem" and walk away? I don't think so!!  So, gathering all the info for my letter to Nordies.  As for the clothes we will see how they are but I am sure I cannot wear them out anymore. I hope I can at least wear them around the house and if not, I will tuck them aside to wear while painting walls or doing messy gardening.  At this point, at least I have my bag and the holidays are here. I am not going back to that store, ever.  But I won't let them ruin my favourite time of the year either. 

  	And on that happy note, I have started decorating!  The dining room, kitchen, den, family room are all done! All that is left is the creche and tree (this weekend hopefully!) and outside lights. And now our town has decided to have trick or treating on Sunday from 5-7pm. Great. Right in the middle of supper.  We will have our candy ready, but we doubt we will get many.  Two homes are empty, hardly any kids here or at least not of trick or treating age (older now and stopped) so I would be shocked if we got up to 10 kids.  Time will tell!  But my Halloween decorations outside are even down and I am not putting them back up at this point!!!

  	And I am having fun organizing my MU yet again!  My goal is to have it perfect by my birthday!!  Wish me luck!


----------



## Bonitinha (Nov 4, 2011)

Debi -- so glad you got your bag replaced.  That is unfortunate about your clothes and even more unfortunate at the way you've been treated by Nordstroms.  
  	I hope your back feels better and yay for the holidays!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Nov 5, 2011)

Well, I got the clothes back and they are still a mess, like I expected.  Dots and blotches of nail polish everywhere.  Not a single apology, no money in return for ruining my clothes, no retribution of any kind.  What a shoddy example of customer service.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 6, 2011)

^^ Boo on the lousy service! How is your makeup organising coming along? Have fun! 

  	How's everyone?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Nov 6, 2011)

Organizing is good, but still working on it!  I have a few new ideas for one of my drawers and I need to tinker with it a bit!  In the meantime we just put up the big Christmas Tree (7 1/2 feet) and the lights, so next is garland and all our decorations, which takes about 8 hours to put up.  But we have trick or treaters from 5-7pm since it was postponed due to the snowstorm and all the power outages, so I will probably pick at it during the week until it is done.  The rest of the house is all decorated, so shopping, cards and wrapping and I am all set!  Hubby takes care of the outside lights and will do that next weekend.  Wreathes and kissing balls won't be ready for 2 more weeks.  And my birthday is on the 27th of this month, so I am fully in the holiday spirit, in spite of my back and putting Nordstroms on the backburner. I don't need them to ruin my holidays!  Bah, humbug! 

  	This is our tree last year, so it will look pretty much the same, just new skirt and deocrations, garland, etc., in different spots!  Listening to Christmas music too and the house smells delicious from those wonderful B&BW wallflowers!!!





  	And night time!


----------



## katred (Nov 6, 2011)

Your tree makes me feel festive, Debi, which is actually quite difficult. I get so annoyed with the constant Christmas songs and commercials and tacky plastic displays that I find it difficult to get through the holidays with any measure of good cheer. Which is kind of sad, because I love the more "old-fashioned" elements- wreaths, trees, candles, good food... I'm really all about any holiday that allows me to cook a lot and light stuff on fire. I've already started thinking about what to do for a holiday dinner this year, although it's just going to be Dom and me. (My mother can't come up, since she's recently had a hip replacement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) And that would mean Christmas dinner in my case, since Thanksgiving is long passed here. 

  	I pulled out my one and only Cle de Peau lipstick today, on a totally different note. I've been doing a lot of lip-centred looks lately and I wanted to try out something a little more nude (T3, Baby Julia, which I bought almost entirely because our one little feline girl is named Julia). I don't know if anyone else has experienced something like this, but the shade just seems to _glow_. it's a brownish rose, sort of a ubiquitous colour, but I put it on and I can barely stop looking at my lips. So beautiful! I am trying to avoid the temptation of buying any of their other Extra Rich lipsticks, since you basically have to be extra rich to buy them...


----------



## ElvenEyes (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you, Kate!  I definitely prefer the more old-fashioned Christmas mood. Right now we have candles burning and the house smells delicious. Bayberry Cinnamon to be exact!  While our tree is fake, I don't mind because I love the glow of the lights and how pretty it all is. We never host Christmas here, except occasionally a dinner for my parents. Now that they are in their 80's they don't always come over and we go to their house or my sister's. Last year we didn't go anywhere because everyone was sick, except my husband and I!  We keep our holiday pretty simple and more atmospheric, eating in the dining room with fine Christmas china every night by candlelight and soft Christmas music. It just slows down the day so perfectly. We watch all our traditional movies.  Since we don't have children I was firm on setting some traditions like every Christmas eve opening a few gifts, then reading The Night Before Christmas in turns, illustrated by Tasha Tudor (now passed away, but an artist who lived her life like it was 1830 and a huge role model for me) then getting each other's stocking filled, turning off all the lights except the creche, creeping down in the dark together and setting them up, turn off creche light and back upstairs in the dark! No peeking until Christmas morning!!  Of course, if I could have my true dream, I would be living in a thatched cottage in the deep woods with low beamed ceilings and cozy fire heated rooms!  I was born in the wrong century. There is nothing like snuggling in a wing chair by the tree, listening to the wind howl outside and watch snow coming down, while reading Dickens!

  	Glad I am not the only one who stares at herself over and over again when wearing a favourite lipstick!  That was me two days ago with MAC's Bare Again, which surprisingly proved to look rather fantastic on me!  At first I thought it would look ridiculous but it settled into my lips and gave a lovely warm nude pink/peach glow to my lips that would have set off a nice winged eye, if I had done one!!!  Future look, definitely!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 7, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Organizing is good, but still working on it!  I have a few new ideas for one of my drawers and I need to tinker with it a bit!  In the meantime we just put up the big Christmas Tree (7 1/2 feet) and the lights, so next is garland and all our decorations, which takes about 8 hours to put up.  But we have trick or treaters from 5-7pm since it was postponed due to the snowstorm and all the power outages, so I will probably pick at it during the week until it is done.  The rest of the house is all decorated, so shopping, cards and wrapping and I am all set!  Hubby takes care of the outside lights and will do that next weekend.  Wreathes and kissing balls won't be ready for 2 more weeks.  And my birthday is on the 27th of this month, so I am fully in the holiday spirit, in spite of my back and putting Nordstroms on the backburner. I don't need them to ruin my holidays!  Bah, humbug!
> 
> This is our tree last year, so it will look pretty much the same, just new skirt and deocrations, garland, etc., in different spots!  Listening to Christmas music too and the house smells delicious from those wonderful B&BW wallflowers!!!
> 
> ...


  	Debi your tree is epic! wow! i am stunned by it's beautiful - esp in the nightime picture


----------



## ElvenEyes (Nov 7, 2011)

lol Thank you! The Epic Tree now has lights and garland on it and about 1/4th of the decorations, so I will be picking at it all day tomorrow and then taking rests for my back, which is healing, but terribly slow.  I am so afraid of injuring myself again as I still feel it cramp up and spasm when it tires out, which is far too often.  My tree is cheering me up though!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 8, 2011)

Debi - Beautiful tree! Great that it is cheering you up.

  	katred - Is the cdp lipsticks the ones with the normal packaging, or those long ones like Dior's serum lipstick? I have a long one, and the effect on is really pretty, pigmented with a gloss finish, and it feels very moisturising. But I picked up the wrong colour, a peachy warm pink which I don't really like. The ones in the normal packaging are very impressive too. I've swatched a few of them, but now I stay far away from the counter when I'm in the store. And lol on the extra rich pun, they are really very expensive.


----------



## katred (Nov 8, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Debi - Beautiful tree! Great that it is cheering you up.
> 
> katred - Is the cdp lipsticks the ones with the normal packaging, or those long ones like Dior's serum lipstick? I have a long one, and the effect on is really pretty, pigmented with a gloss finish, and it feels very moisturising. But I picked up the wrong colour, a peachy warm pink which I don't really like. The ones in the normal packaging are very impressive too. I've swatched a few of them, but now I stay far away from the counter when I'm in the store. And lol on the extra rich pun, they are really very expensive.


	The Extra Rich ones are the ones in normal packaging. The tall thin ones are the Extra Silky lipsticks. I haven't tried those yet, although I got very tempted this summer.


----------



## User38 (Nov 8, 2011)

beautiful tree Debi.. hope you are getting better !


----------



## shadowaddict (Nov 8, 2011)

Debi--your tree is gorgeous.

  	I'm hate to hear how Nordies handled your clothes. They should have offered to pay you for them since they were unable to clean.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Yes, Nordstroms certainly did not do a very good job with customer service, but they just lost a good customer in the process, so...their loss. In this day and age I am sure they don't even care, but I believe in karma and someday something nasty will happen back to them and they will see what it is like to be on the other end.  Maybe someone will spill something on them and ruin their clothes and do nothing. Maybe they will suddenly lose their job or the place shut down.  You never know what is around the corner. Right now I am still waiting for my back to heal and getting frustrated with that. But the tree is up and decorated and looks pretty so keeping my spirits up as best as I can!  Life is all about the good and bad.  You have to be able to handle both with grace or you end up very unhappy!  Right now the little things cheer me, like this teeny weeny bottle of Be Enchanted body lotion from B&BW's. It smells so good!!!


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 9, 2011)

I love bath and body works stuff! I keep moisturising my hands with their Japanese cherry blossom hand lotion, just cos it smells so nice!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Nov 9, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> I love bath and body works stuff! I keep moisturising my hands with their Japanese cherry blossom hand lotion, just cos it smells so nice!



 	I've gone crazy for all of their things!  Hand lotions, body lotions, Wallflowers (our home smells so good!), soaps, you name it!  Some of my favourites are Warm Vanilla Sugar, Sparkling Berry Bliss, Be Enchanted, Twilight Woods and all their holiday scents!!  I just posted on my blog about using up some products called Project 10 Bottle!


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 9, 2011)

I've just checked out your blog posts on these..I bet your house smells super delicious and Christmassy already.
  	Shame we don't have a B&BW shop in the Netherlands, I'd be all over it. 
  	Now that it is starting to get dark quite early, I put my scented oil burner thingy on, so it smells like cinnamon in my house


----------



## ElvenEyes (Nov 9, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> I've just checked out your blog posts on these..I bet your house smells super delicious and Christmassy already.
> Shame we don't have a B&BW shop in the Netherlands, I'd be all over it.
> Now that it is starting to get dark quite early, I put my scented oil burner thingy on, so it smells like cinnamon in my house



 	That must smell delicious!  We probably like the same scents! Right now I have the Vanilla Bean Noel Wallflower plugged in and it basically scents the whole house. However, we also are finishing up burning a yummy Beanpod candle (100% soy) called Maple Pumpkin Muffin.  It just makes me hungry for hot chocolate and fatty foods!  I also picked up an "Iced Gingerbread" hand soap.  Anything yummy and scented makes me happy!!


----------



## User38 (Nov 9, 2011)

oh man.. my house needs some festive stuff too.. It smells of herbs tho.. lol.

  	Debi.. good way of accepting life and problems.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey guys! I'm back! I'm still a bit jetlagged and quite unused to being in the office today (booo!), also unused to the horrible grey weather we're having right now - but I'm back. We had the most amazing time in South Beach. I haven't been in the US for 25 years, when I was a child, so it was really nice to see (a very small part of it) as an adult. I loved everything - the people, the hotel, the beach, the weather, the food - everything! (I'd love to post some pics bit imageshack isn't available right now.)
  	The hotel my bf picked for us was wonderful, though very big, with two pools (one of them on the roof!) and situated right at the beach. I could spent ages at the pool on a comfy deck chair, reading magazines or books on my new Kindle. We went for long walks at the beach, went to the Keys (loved the Carabbean feel), and went shopping - of course! My angelic bf really has the patience of a saint - I had to browse through every Ulta and all the cosmetics counters in every store we visited, and he loved that it made me happy and bouncy. Of course I got a lot of brands difficult to get over here (Urban Decay, Too faced, China Glaze...), some MAC and - unplanned - a pair of black Michael Kors Mary-Jane patent leather high-heels with which I fell on love, some nice lacy stuff from Victoria's Secret (the bf loved those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and a jumper from Abercrombie & Finch (also difficult to get over here). There was also a thing called 'Sleepless Night' where all kinds of performers performed open air on all sorts of venues throughout the city, and that was lots of fun, too. We listened to a Symphony Orchestra in the city square, and university students who did some Glee-like musical numbers. Loads of fun.
  	I wish there could be only vacations, no work-time... sigh. I REALLY didn't want to leave! But the bf and me already made plans to come back (NY, SF and South Beach again are high on the list). Now I'm back in the treadmill - very unsatisfied with work right now. I'm really happy that christmas is in six weeks, so that means some time away from work, and then there's only one month of my internship left. Really don't know what to do then - the only sure thing is that I'll return to Frankfurt and my bf. Long-distance relationships suck!

  	Astrid, I kept meaning to answer you for the whole time, but after my three days in Berlin I directly went on vacation. I would've loved to meet you to, but I saw your reply to late, and then it was all very hectic with no spare time at all. So sad! Next time, right? And whenever you come to FFM (you too, bis, and of course all other Ratonas!) give me a shout over Specktra and we'll meet!


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 9, 2011)

Me too.  I am a terrible sweettooth, especially when it comes to bakery. Cinnamon aroma makes me think of the huge cinnamon swirls my mom used to make, when I was a kid 



ElvenEyes said:


> That must smell delicious!  We probably like the same scents! Right now I have the Vanilla Bean Noel Wallflower plugged in and it basically scents the whole house. However, we also are finishing up burning a yummy Beanpod candle (100% soy) called Maple Pumpkin Muffin.  It just makes me hungry for hot chocolate and fatty foods!  I also picked up an "Iced Gingerbread" hand soap.  Anything yummy and scented makes me happy!!


  	Anneri, glad to hear you had a great time during the holiday. NY is on my to do list for the next 2 years. I can imagine it being rather tough to get back to drudgery that work can be sometimes.
  	And I agree, long distance relationships do suck! Yet the biggest part of mine was, and I hated it!

  	It would be great fun to meet you and the rest of European ratonas one day (I'm not even talking about the American ones --that would be sooooooo cool), and also very possible, since we're not that far off from each other (but then again, I love travelling, so I would gladly have an excuse to travel to another country, lol)

  	Oh yay, I've just realized I am now a Specktra Senior.  Boy, do I feel special   Now I'm an aknowledged chatty makeup addict


----------



## shadowaddict (Nov 9, 2011)

Anneri--Your vacation sounds lovely and so does the hotel. I'm glad you guys had a great time together. The shopping I bet was lots of fun and those shoes sound very pretty.

  	When I travel I love to shop at all the places. Hubby hates to shop so I try not to linger too much. When we were in SF a few years ago he wanted to go do something and I wanted to shop so I had him drop me off downtown. I had a few hours to walk all around and go into all the shops and stores we don't don't have here. I had him give me a call when he was done so that gave me a bit of time to finish up before he picked me up. This worked out well for both of us. Sometimes I really like to just wonder around by myself and not having to worry if I'm taking too much time for whoever is with me.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 9, 2011)

Anneri - Your holiday sounds perfect! I want to go South Beach too! Micheal Kors is opening the first store in a few weeks time here, and I'm excited. I don't know what the style is or what he has, so I'll browse online to get an idea. They are probably expensive, more so here. Yours heels sounds lovely!

  	I love B&BW Country Chic scent. I got the shower gel a few months ago and it smells so lovely, almost like the floral fruity perfumes that so many brands are doing for summer. Too bad B&BW is not available in my country too.


----------



## Bonitinha (Nov 10, 2011)

Anneri -- sounds like you had an amazing vacation.  I love the beach.  I grew up in Florida (Orlando area), but lived just 45 minutes away from the beach and we went there every weekend.  I miss those days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Have you already been to SF or NY?  You will love both   So many fun places to shop and eat.

  	Debi -- hope you continue to feel better.  Sounds like your Christmas decorating is cheering you up -- love your tree!  

  	Elena -- yay for becoming a Specktra Sr. -- you are hardcore now  LOL 

  	MissQQ -- I am surpised they don't have a B&BW where you live.  They have them all over the place here.  I love it when they run the special deals -- sometimes I've gotten things for 75% off.


  	I finally found my dress for my husband's holiday office party.  It is a black lace sheath dress -- I love that it is simple and elegant.  It started out as $175 and I got it for $60.  Woot!  It reminds me a little of that "Madmen" style and will look great with the Velvet lippies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hope all of you are doing well!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 10, 2011)

^^ The dress sounds understated and classy, and you got it at a bargain! Yes velvet lips will go very well! 75% off is such a great deal! B&BW should open here, I think it will make good business here.


----------



## katred (Nov 10, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ The dress sounds understated and classy, and you got it at a bargain! Yes velvet lips will go very well! 75% off is such a great deal! B&BW should open here, I think it will make good business here.



 	One of the things I always loved about visiting the US was going to B&BW. I understand that they've opened in Canada, but there's nothing in Montreal yet. (It's not uncommon for American companies to wait to open stores in Quebec.)


----------



## ElvenEyes (Nov 10, 2011)

Waves hello to everyone! 

  	Bonitinha~My back is still sore but I am moving around fairly normal. It just suddenly starts to freak out when I've been moving around for a while and I quickly have to find a chair, or the floor, and give it support. I feel like I am falling apart. But the decorations are pretty!!  

  	B&BW has become one of my favourite places to go nuts.  Actually, our closest mall (which is 45 minutes away) is way too tempting.  I need to win the lottery.  MAC, Sephora, B&BW, Macy's, Nordstrom (phooey on them!), Body Shop, Lush, etc., all in one place, tempting me with all their goodies!  Impossible to go home without something worthy!

  	I am excited. My scarf from Hautelook.com arrived yesterday and I love it. A slightly tie-dyed soft blush pink colour.  Very me!  Then my Two Faced goodies haul went up on my blog today.  I am addicted to their fun packaging and their products are not too shoddy either!  I ordered a few other good things and my birthday is not too far away!  Except for the back thing, I have no problem or hangups with aging. Better than being dead!   Now I need to finish a book and start another one.  And get ready to do Christmas cards. Then shop, wrap and voila! Done!


----------



## shadowaddict (Nov 10, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Bonitinha* 

 
 		 			MissQQ -- I am surpised they don't have a B&BW where you live.  They have them all over the place here.  I love it when they run the special deals -- sometimes I've gotten things for 75% off.


 		 			I finally found my dress for my husband's holiday office party.  It is a black lace sheath dress -- I love that it is simple and elegant.  It started out as $175 and I got it for $60.  Woot!  It reminds me a little of that "Madmen" style and will look great with the Velvet lippies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 		 			Hope all of you are doing well!!






  	You are definitely my kind of shopper. I love the feeling of getting great bargin. The dress sounds gorgeous and what a great price.

  	I always check out the B&BW sales also. This summer I got some things at 75% during their annual sale.

  	I bought 2 Coach bags recently that were 25% off and then another 20% off that. They were both reg $378 and I got them for $227 each plus tax.  I thanked hubby that evening when he got home. Silly man didn't even remember buying them


----------



## ElvenEyes (Nov 11, 2011)

I agree with you all.  One thing I learned fast was that you can buy a lot of beauty items on sale if you are willing to wait. Not MAC or Chanel, etc., however B&BW always has either a sale or coupon of some sort. Sometimes both and lots of them!  Coach keeps sending me coupons for 100.00 off of spending 300.00 or more, so many of my bags cost around 250.00.  All these sales from Sephora are making me wish I knew about them before now. Next year I will save my pennies for the end of the year!  Lots of F&F sales going on.  Department stores have some great offers too.  And not too long ago I went into the Vera Bradley store at our mall because I wanted another cosmetic bag and really love their things.  I found a perfect one and they signed me up for a surprise for my birthday month. Ends up I got 20.00 off a 20..00 or more purchase, so this month I bought 2 more bags....1 for full price and another for about 8 dollars!  Not bad!  I have a pile of coupons on my desk that I keep going through and using up.  Rite-Aid and Walgreens have a lot of special offers so that is when I stock up on Revlon, Essie and other drugstore items.  You just have to keep your eye out and put your name in everything and see what sort of goodies you get in return.  Right now I am loving the special free gift sets you get from department store counters like Estee Lauder and Clinique, etc.  I am learning what to buy at Sephora and what to save for a department store purchase instead!  Maybe we should have a thread on this subject to share codes, sales, etc.  Hautelook.com is fantastic and Twitter or FB pages let me in on a lot of deals I otherwise would have missed.


----------



## Bonitinha (Nov 11, 2011)

I agree ladies, I love getting a good deal.  I love clothes and shoes as much as I love cosmetics, so I have to find good deals here and there!


----------



## User38 (Nov 11, 2011)

I thought I would miss the sales at home.. but I found a 70% off sale in Paris.. and backed up my little truck
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	if you can buy it cheaper...it would be a sin not to!


----------



## Bonitinha (Nov 11, 2011)

^^Lucky!  70% off sale in Paris sounds like Heaven!!


----------



## User38 (Nov 11, 2011)

Happy Veterans day to all our Vets and their families..My husband was a Vet and so was my Dad


----------



## User38 (Nov 11, 2011)

^^ thanks.. yea... I love big %%%% discounts !


----------



## katred (Nov 11, 2011)

Eek! Tried out one of Thierry Mugler's Rouge Unique lipsticks today for the first time. I put on Metallic Red a few hours ago and I think I'm in love. It hasn't budged and yet it's one of the most comfortable, moisturising lipsticks I've ever encountered. (My lips have been so dry the last few days I've been unable to wear anything but gloss.) I'm definitely going back for this one, plus a couple of others as well. Anyone else have any experiences with these? From what I can tell, I think this is another case where Canada got the European colours, because we seem to have some shades not available on the U.S. site.


----------



## shadowaddict (Nov 11, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I agree with you all.  One thing I learned fast was that you can buy a lot of beauty items on sale if you are willing to wait. Not MAC or Chanel, etc., however B&BW always has either a sale or coupon of some sort. Sometimes both and lots of them!  Coach keeps sending me coupons for 100.00 off of spending 300.00 or more, so many of my bags cost around 250.00.  All these sales from Sephora are making me wish I knew about them before now. Next year I will save my pennies for the end of the year!  Lots of F&F sales going on.  Department stores have some great offers too.  And not too long ago I went into the Vera Bradley store at our mall because I wanted another cosmetic bag and really love their things.  I found a perfect one and they signed me up for a surprise for my birthday month. Ends up I got 20.00 off a 20..00 or more purchase, so this month I bought 2 more bags....1 for full price and another for about 8 dollars!  Not bad!  I have a pile of coupons on my desk that I keep going through and using up.  Rite-Aid and Walgreens have a lot of special offers so that is when I stock up on Revlon, Essie and other drugstore items.  You just have to keep your eye out and put your name in everything and see what sort of goodies you get in return.  Right now I am loving the special free gift sets you get from department store counters like Estee Lauder and Clinique, etc.  I am learning what to buy at Sephora and what to save for a department store purchase instead!  Maybe we should have a thread on this subject to share codes, sales, etc.  Hautelook.com is fantastic and Twitter or FB pages let me in on a lot of deals I otherwise would have missed.


 
	Debi--there is a Bargin Hunters section under All About Shopping up under the forums tab. There are a lot of threads for different brands and stores that people will share coupon codes and sales info. It's a good place to find some deals that are happening.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 13, 2011)

Didn't know TM has lipsticks. Has the brand gone into makeup? I like moisturizing lipsticks. What is the price of these?


----------



## User38 (Nov 13, 2011)

^ everybody wants into mu.. it is the most lucrative branch of the beauty industry... TM must have high prices.. lol.

  	couture mu... but they must be lovely.  I truly have not checked as I usually work for the mass sellers.. lol


----------



## katred (Nov 13, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> ^ everybody wants into mu.. it is the most lucrative branch of the beauty industry... TM must have high prices.. lol.
> 
> couture mu... but they must be lovely.  I truly have not checked as I usually work for the mass sellers.. lol


	I looked at the eye shadows too, which all seemed to be mineralize-style products. I'm too worried about a reaction to risk buying one. They had a white cream shade that reminded me a bit of Chanel's Fantasme, but it had chunkier glittery bits. It was interesting to look at, but I couldn't imagine actually wearing it out. Although the collection is definitely available in the US, what I saw on line leads me to believe that what we have up here is a somewhat larger selection.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Nov 16, 2011)

So...my updates!  Back is still sore and gives out, but I keep pushing through it all, waiting for it to heal.  Got out to two stores today, though had hubby drive since I don't dare yet.  Picked up the rest of his stocking gifts and some fun ornaments for the tree and promptly put them on!  Ordered some goodies from a few places for him and have most of my shopping done now. Just a few more things to pick up. I feel good about this!

  	Today my highly treasured Sigma F80 synthetic flat top brush (super dense) arrived and after I had admired it for about 2 hours I put my makeup on. LOVE how well it works, so bought the set. lol  I am hopeless!  Still loving my Tarte Exposed blush and did a fun sporty look for running my errands!  The breakdown is on my blog.  Ordered two more scarves (loving scarves and now collecting them madly!) and ready to crawl into bed!  Hope all is well with everyone! 

  	49 years old in 10 days and still no wrinkles!  Yay for no sunshine!  lol


----------



## cutemiauw (Nov 17, 2011)

^^ Gorgeous ElvenEyes !! I would never thought you're 49! 
  	When you said you're staying out of the sun, does it mean really staying indoors / in the shade, or just not sunbathing etc. I'm curious here because you definitely had done something right!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Nov 17, 2011)

cutemiauw said:


> ^^ Gorgeous ElvenEyes !! I would never thought you're 49!
> When you said you're staying out of the sun, does it mean really staying indoors / in the shade, or just not sunbathing etc. I'm curious here because you definitely had done something right!



 	Well, a lot is always genetics, but not only do I not tan myself at all, I literally try to stay out of the sun as much as possible and wear sunscreen.  I am not a summer person and hate being warm, so keeping in the shade is highly desired!  lol  I really belong in the arctic!  When everyone else is freezing in the winter I am happy and energized!  I'm the one who will stand outside at zero degrees, all wrapped up and smiling, while everyone is hiding in their homes!!    I also don't drink alcohol, smoke and I do drink a lot of water and milk! 

  	Unfortunately the grey hair keeps trying to creep in so almost time for a cut and my second foiling!  Many thanks for the kind compliment!!  xo


----------



## Almus (Nov 17, 2011)

Elven your skin is enviable!! I mean, there is not way I could have guessed your age! And .. happy birthday in advance! 

  	How is everyone doing? Here it is still very warm (around 20º C at mid day) so it is impossible to get into fall mood and mu =(


----------



## Bonitinha (Nov 17, 2011)

Debi -- beautiful picture!  You are smart to have taken such good care of your skin.  As a teenager, I was a sun worshipper -- how I regret those days!!  

  	Hi Almus!  It is freezing here -- the wind rip rights through me.  I wish it was warmer here!  We are getting ready for the holidays, which I love.  I've also been re-decorating my family room and love how it is finally coming together.
  	Hope all is well for everyone!


----------



## bis (Nov 18, 2011)

Welcome back Anneri  Your vacation sounds divine, especially the shoes. If you have a few nice tips how to get over the jet lag, please share.  Bonitinha, the dress sounds great, especially with the velvets.  Hope you all have a good time and everyone is doing great :cheer:


----------



## Bonitinha (Nov 18, 2011)

Bis -- I was so devastated when I got the dress -- it didn't fit quite right.  Such a bummer.  I'm trying to figure out if I should pay to have it altered or find something else.  We'll see!
  	How are you doing??


----------



## bis (Nov 18, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Bis -- I was so devastated when I got the dress -- it didn't fit quite right.  Such a bummer.  I'm trying to figure out if I should pay to have it altered or find something else.  We'll see! How are you doing??


  Don't you just hate that: you find something you really like, get it for a good price and then it's too short etc. Do you know how much the alteration would cost?   Thanks, I am good. TGIF!


----------



## Bonitinha (Nov 18, 2011)

^^ I have a really good lady who does alterations -- I might call her to get an idea of the cost.  She does free pick up and delivery, which I love!
  	Totally agree with you -- hooray for Friday!!


----------



## User38 (Nov 18, 2011)

tgif.. and runs!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 20, 2011)

Debi - early happy birthday to you! Your skin is amazing!  Michelle - Congrats on almost getting the decorations done! It will lift the moods of you and your family.  Bis - hi! Good to see you here again!  hope you had a good weekend!   It's Sunday night here so it's Monday blues for me. I had a bad headache the past few days but today was better. I saw the Laura Mercier holiday rose highlighter. It is like the EL mercury gelee hilighter, but more pink and less bronze. The texture is amazing. If i didnt have the mercury i would buy it. Speaking of clothes, has Versace for H&M launched in your countries? It launched here on Thursday morning at 8am, and people queued overnight. I reached there at 8am and didn't get any bracelet for the allocated time slots. I went back at 1130 and managed to get two dresses and a top. I am won over by the cut, everything was very fitting, and this is the first time I got to try designer clothes. I'm sure the real Versace has better cut but this is as good as it gets for the price.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi everyone!  Hope all is well and everyone is having a good weekend. I am sure we are all getting busier by the week with holiday events, cooking, shopping, decorating, etc.!  Busy time of the year!  Today I had no choice but to slow down as my back was a bit sore and I have cramps. Ugh.  But Friday was fun because I was able to get my hair foiled again.  I haven't been since August since it really held well and this time we decided to do a lot more. My hair looks dark to me, darker than I have ever seen it, but it is growing on me!  While it covered the grey well it also covered some of my natural lighter highlights so I will have to look into that. We may have to change it up a bit in the future.  My hair has dark brown, medium brown, light brown, gold, copper and grey in it!  Now it is more browns than anything else.  But I have always wanted darker hair so now I am getting a taste of that. It makes my skin look paler and I think I look a bit like a pudgy Anne Hathaway from The Devil Wears Prada!  Hehehe...  I should have worn red lipstick and dark liner....maybe another week!  Anyhow, I am busy doing my shopping online, hubby is busy with getting some lights up outside, excited about the week ahead, and just having fun watching movies, reading, enjoying my stuff and watching one of the moderators of the forum now sell off her tarot collection.  I sold another 125.00 deck last week so should consider more while I can.  Other than that just soaking in the holiday atmosphere that is building!! 

  	Here is my new hair! lol


----------



## User38 (Nov 20, 2011)

Debi.. I think your hair looks great.. yes, it does seem a bit darker than your previous pic but it still looks wonderful.  Enjoy!

  	I don't know if you had your birthday yet.. but if you haven't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... do get some rest for your back.. even sitting at a computer can put stress  on it. 

  	enjoy the holidays!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you, HG!  My birthday is on the 27th so not quite yet!  I can hang on to 48 for one more week!  Luckily age doesn't freak me out at all. I agree about the back. I find I cannot stay in one position for too long or it starts to stiffen up.  I am hoping and expecting some nice goodies in the mail this week, too, so looking forward to that.

  	So....anyone have any ideas for gifts for husbands?  I still need to get a few more things.  DVD's, something fun?  So far he wants clothes, so ordered a bunch he picked out.  I also got two movies, a coat, a few items for his desk, calendar, planner, but running out of ideas for someone who says he doesn't need anything.  What a Scrooge!  I could make a list miles long!  I know he doesn't "need" anything, but doesn't he want something for fun??  Grrr....


----------



## katred (Nov 21, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> So...my updates!  Back is still sore and gives out, but I keep pushing through it all, waiting for it to heal.  Got out to two stores today, though had hubby drive since I don't dare yet.  Picked up the rest of his stocking gifts and some fun ornaments for the tree and promptly put them on!  Ordered some goodies from a few places for him and have most of my shopping done now. Just a few more things to pick up. I feel good about this!
> 
> Today my highly treasured Sigma F80 synthetic flat top brush (super dense) arrived and after I had admired it for about 2 hours I put my makeup on. LOVE how well it works, so bought the set. lol  I am hopeless!  Still loving my Tarte Exposed blush and did a fun sporty look for running my errands!  The breakdown is on my blog.  Ordered two more scarves (loving scarves and now collecting them madly!) and ready to crawl into bed!  Hope all is well with everyone!
> 
> 49 years old in 10 days and still no wrinkles!  Yay for no sunshine!  lol


	That look is gorgeous!!! You've sold me on the blush and the lip colour...


----------



## ElvenEyes (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you!  I love Exposed!  And I am trying to use more of my various lipsticks and finding some fun looks!  I have way too much lipstick and blush. lol


----------



## katred (Nov 23, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Thank you!  I love Exposed!  And I am trying to use more of my various lipsticks and finding some fun looks!  I have way too much lipstick and blush. lol



 	Um... Just so I know where I stand... How much is too much?

  	I thought some ladies might be interested in seeing this info from Karrie's site. Post is in German, but relevant info is in English. Looks like we're getting another "tri-brid" highlighter from Estee Lauder in the Spring!

  	http://mackarrie.blogspot.com/2011/11/estee-lauder-topaz-spring-look-2012.html


----------



## ElvenEyes (Nov 23, 2011)

katred said:


> Um... Just so I know where I stand... How much is too much?
> 
> I thought some ladies might be interested in seeing this info from Karrie's site. Post is in German, but relevant info is in English. Looks like we're getting another "tri-brid" highlighter from Estee Lauder in the Spring!
> 
> http://mackarrie.blogspot.com/2011/11/estee-lauder-topaz-spring-look-2012.html


	Good question!  And just by saying that much you are making me feel better! For me, well, 5 full size bureau drawers full, a spinner, things on top and then some is me turning my out of control tarot collection into an out of control makeup collection.  Only makeup expires!  And yet...the goodies keep coming in because I am having so much fun!

  	I hope that everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving!  I've been busy with my blog (fun tag in interested!), the house is all decorated, I now have completed my Christmas shopping so moving on to cards and wrapping and I am done!  I am hoping for a very fun Thanksgiving, Birthday and Christmas!!  My list is full of perfumes and beauty products and I think I have been a good girl this year!!  What is everyone else asking for from Santa?


----------



## Anneri (Nov 23, 2011)

katred said:


> I thought some ladies might be interested in seeing this info from Karrie's site. Post is in German, but relevant info is in English. Looks like we're getting another "tri-brid" highlighter from Estee Lauder in the Spring!


	Yep, there will be one in the Spring and in the Summer collex as well.I think it's very similar to the Modern Mercury one, maybe a bit darker.
  	I like the Cyber Eyes shadows much much more, which have the same technolgy.

  	Debi, I'm officially envious - I never manage to do the christmas shopping so early, and then the December is always pitifully short and crushed with activities and lots and lots of stress.

  	Strangely, I feel that I've crossed into the realm of 'too much mu' lately. I've loads of it at home with my bf and loads of it here in the flat I'm living in during the week, and I'm not able any longer to remember what is in which apartment, or I completely forgot that I have an item. And everything that is released seems so so old and done before... I suffer from cosmetics fatigue, I think!



  	I hope all the Ratonas are well! Have a wonderful Thanksgiving and fun at Black Friday!


----------



## User38 (Nov 23, 2011)

katred, yes  bronzes and terracottas are coming our way as well as new shades of es....ALL . with the Mercury tech
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Debi.. congrats for being so organized. I did all my xmas shopping too.. but only because I was in close proximity to the things I wanted to give.. lol. 

  	I often times feel totally jaded and saturated by cosmetics.. but the true test if you love the business and what you do in it is whether a new product/colour/texture can make your heart jump and skip a beat.. and whether you are willing to pay for it.  I always analyze all  products like that.. do I love it and would I pay X for it?






  	Happy Thanksgiving to all the Ratonas!


----------



## User38 (Nov 23, 2011)

oh Debi.. I am flat on my back today.. all day cause I did some spinning yesterday and think I pulled something.

  	grr.

  	having back problems is no joke.. hope you are getting better


----------



## katred (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear you're in pain, HG! back problems are awful. Have a nice rest, a good heating pad and a stiff drink (or two). That usually helps me.

  	Debi- I don't think I've quite as much as you, but I'm definitely getting there. I find myself dreaming of trips to Ikea and getting some perfect storage unit (not that I have a place to put it). I have three drawers stuffed FULL. So full that my e/s duos and some of my specially packaged items, along with around half a dozen lipsticks at any given time, have crawled up and taken residence on top of my vanity.

  	I hope everyone has a happy and healthy Thanksgiving! For us, it's just another week but we still get the festive spirit through the media. We got our first snow of the year today. Nothing too drastic, but we are apparently supposed to have a very stormy winter, according to the Farmers' Almanac... Oh joy...


----------



## Almus (Nov 24, 2011)

Dear Ratonas in the US, happy Thanksgiving!

  	I am ill. It all started with a sore throat and now it's totally out of control. My voice has gone ... don't know where; nose, throat and head are war territory and I feel weak =(

  	Oh ElvenEyes! I hope I'd be able to do my Christmas shopping this fast. This year will be the first one I'll be decorating my own apartment, so right now, I am more excited about getting home decor stuff than presents, which is not good at all (I feel like you Anneri, December is always way too late).

  	Regarding mu, I have been a very good girl lately. I am only seriously lemming a couple of things from the incoming MAC collections and since Chanel does not want to share its Holiday Collection with us, I guess I will be able to live without Sweet Beige glossimer. Anyway, I am a bit worried about the economic situation in the last few months (as you may know, Spain and Italy are not doing very well) and being that said, I am trying to be cautious. Although ... that has not stopped me from renewing a good part of my winter clothes (I needed that ... seriously ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 24, 2011)

^^ Get well soon! A bad cold always make me feel very weak. Have fun decorating!

  	HG - Get better soon too. My back is aching too, though not so badly.

  	The EL spring highlighter looks like Mercury, and its better with a brush instead of the funny sponge applicator. I hope to see the holiday collection eyeshadows in the gelee form soon! You ladies who like the formula should check out Laura Mercier holiday highlighter.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Nov 24, 2011)

Katred~One year I had Bronchitis for over 2 weeks, right before Christmas, and the minute I got better I had to rush around to shop, wrap, etc. I refuse to go through that again, so early shopping/wrapping is a must for me now!  I have dreams of perfect storage too, but to do that I do need to cut down my collection a bit and maybe, like HG said, have a little less makeup but more of what makes my heart flutter! 

  	HG~I am so sorry about your back. I hope you feel better quickly.  Amazing how much we actually need our backs!!!   Hehehe..   Mine is still sore, but I am up all day long. I just have to sit a lot to rest it. I see the doctor next week. That was the first opening they had for me! 

  	Almus~I completely understand what you are saying about being more excited about decorations. I am still that way after 19 1/2 years of marriage!  Two years before I got married I finally bought my own full sized tree and put it up in my bedroom at my parents.  While at college I just had a few decorations---there was never more for anything else!  I loved buying decorations for it.  When I got married and had my own home to decorate we used that tree for a few more years until getting another. Now we have yet another one and a smaller one in the family room.  I buy decorations for the tree every year, love my creche which runs all across our long mantle, and every room in the house has some kind of ode to Christmas, with bells on the doors, lights in the windows, or snowglobes and silver trees and winter fairies by my computer here!  All is festive!  This is why I put them up early.  Way too much fun to wait until 2 weeks before, which is what my parents did.  Now I am rubbing off of them. They will start this weekend!!  

  	Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!  We are celebrating my birthday today, too, so in a few minutes time to go down, eat breakfast, watch the Macy's Parade and see what I got as a present from my hubby!


----------



## Bonitinha (Nov 24, 2011)

Debi and HG -- so sorry to hear both of you are having back problems!  Hope you both are feeling better soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Happy Birthday Debi!

  	Almus -- hope you get to feeling better soon!  I had that sore throat/cold and flu thing and it was miserable.  ((((( Hugs )))))

  	I hope everyone celebrating Thanksgiving has a wonderful one!!  We are going over to my sister's house for our feast.  My husband is making the mashed potatoes and I am making a Brownie/Chocolate Mousse/Heath Trifle.  I will need two a day workouts for a few days LOL!

  	I think we will get our Christmas tree and decorations up this weekend -- yippeee


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 26, 2011)

Debi! I hope you had a fabulous day and lovely thanksgiving too! In fact everybody who celebrated Thanksgiving I hope you had a fabulous day with your families and friends 

  	Sorry I haven't written here in a while - work has been mental for me and I actually start a new job on Monday too which is excellent. The only downside is that I have no break between jobs - I go literally from one to the other and I shall be working away from home for around 2 weeks total too so will be very busy and perhaps lonely too after living out of a hotel room! I will try and come on specktra as much a possible though because I shall be bring my tablet and netbook so I can go on the internet - i just hope the hotel has free wifi or at least cheap wifi! 

  	I hope everybody is well and those who are suffering with illness and injury I hope you recover soon!


----------



## Almus (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh Lou, congratulations on the new job! Two weeks is not too much but and normally, internet is all around! I hope you enjoy your new job and also your new colleagues =)

  	I am getting better, my voice is a bit better too and this afternoon I will be going out for the first time in a week (just for a quick coffee with my girl friends). Besides, this afternoon, there is this lighting event of all the decoration around the city, so I hope I can enjoy that too a bit (I usually don't get myself into crowded celebrations =P)

  	Oh, accidentally I have discovered what my brother is giving me as a present for Christmas: the Wild & Chic e/s palette from MUFE! Isn't he cute? He got his first serious job about 6 months ago and now he is able to splurge a bit on Christmas presents. 

  	I am in love with this time of the year, I just hope it would be colder here, but well =)


----------



## ElvenEyes (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi everyone!  I hope everyone is enjoying the festive season!  I am, in spite of the fact that I now have a cold!  That is what happens when you go into crowds of people to do shopping, but my shopping is done, so glad of that!  Thanksgiving was a lot of fun. Hubby and I watched the Macy's Parade in between cooking and had our own delicious turkey dinner, complete with stuffing, rolls, cranberry sauce, etc. and apple pie (I'm not a fan of pumplin!)  Then we went to my sister's house and she was actually polite, which was a nice switch!  My BIL had fun showing me the rooms he has been building on the second floor and my three nephews were without their girlfriends this time around so I got a chance to enjoy their company! They had fun teaching their aunt all about Ipads, Androids and other techy things, which they all love!  Presents are still rolling in and my birthday is not officially until tomorrow, but I already have some super fun things so will put that up on my blog as soon as I have a minute and feel up to it. Happily my back is getting better, too!  Finally! Not back to perfect, but definitely better! 

  	Keep smiling, everyone!


----------



## katred (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello ladies- I have another question about a brand I might be interested in! Has anyone tried "The Lipstick" by Kanebo Sensai? It's hella expensive (CdP prices), but the colour selection looks interesting and supposedly it functions both as a lipstick and treatment. Worth investigating? Or overpriced? Both maybe?


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy thanksgiving! Hope you all had a good meal and celebration.

  	katred - Not sure if there is Sensai in my country, but we have Kanebo. Maybe I can take a look and play with the testers if we have them. A lot of the Japanese lipsticks are very expensive so I usually stay away from them.

  	Lou - Great to see you here! Congrats on your new job! Is it the same industry as your old one? Hope to see your posts in the next two weeks and best wishes at the new job. With specktra you can't feel too lonely.


----------



## katred (Dec 1, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Happy thanksgiving! Hope you all had a good meal and celebration.
> 
> *katred - Not sure if there is Sensai in my country, but we have Kanebo. Maybe I can take a look and play with the testers if we have them. A lot of the Japanese lipsticks are very expensive so I usually stay away from them.*
> 
> Lou - Great to see you here! Congrats on your new job! Is it the same industry as your old one? Hope to see your posts in the next two weeks and best wishes at the new job. With specktra you can't feel too lonely.


	My understanding is that they have different brands- "Katie" is their more mass market brand, whereas "Sensai" is their super-high end one (and mostly focused on skin care, but they have these interesting looking lipsticks). If you happen to see them, I'd love to know your thoughts.

  	Here's the link to their lipsticks on NM.

  	http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod92160003&parentId=cat23290752&masterId=cat23090731&index=7&isEditorial=false&cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat4830738cat000294cat23090731cat23290752


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 5, 2011)

The lipstick looks so creamy and glossy in the pic. I didn't see Sensai at the store. I believe you are refering to Kate, and it is available at drug stores. In department stores we have Lunasol and Coffret D'or only.
  Anyone seen Anna Sui spring collection? I only have an Anna Sui white mirror compact and never was into their products. The blushes look divine, especially the blue highlighter! I am also interested in the cheek brush.  http://www.fruitylashes.com/anna-sui-spring-2012-collection-make-up-theme-rose-fairy-8495/


----------



## bis (Dec 7, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> The lipstick looks so creamy and glossy in the pic. I didn't see Sensai at the store. I believe you are refering to Kate, and it is available at drug stores. In department stores we have Lunasol and Coffret D'or only.
> Anyone seen Anna Sui spring collection? I only have an Anna Sui white mirror compact and never was into their products. The blushes look divine, especially the blue highlighter! I am also interested in the cheek brush. http://www.fruitylashes.com/anna-sui-spring-2012-collection-make-up-theme-rose-fairy-8495/


  Thanks for posting the link, I always like her products, but they are so hard to get here.


----------



## User38 (Dec 7, 2011)

gorgeous !

  	but yes Anna Sui is hard to find in most countries.  I do love the packaging tho.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 8, 2011)

I have no idea that Anna Sui is hard to get. Now I feel quite fortunate that I have quite a few counters in my country and even in Sephora. I might just cave for the blue highlighter if it is pigmented and finely milled and the brush if its soft and well made.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry christmas/happy holidays to all lovely Ratonas! I hope you celebrate with good food, nice gifts and your loved ones and have a time full of harmony!


----------



## katred (Dec 29, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> I have no idea that Anna Sui is hard to get. Now I feel quite fortunate that I have quite a few counters in my country and even in Sephora. I might just cave for the blue highlighter if it is pigmented and finely milled and the brush if its soft and well made.



 	Thanks for posting this. The highlighter in particular looks gorgeous and Anna Sui isn't particularly difficult to find here (although it's getting rarer). Unfortunately, I think they're animal testers, which is a no-no for me. (Actually also found out that Kanebo are as well, which killed the interest I had in them.)

  	I've decided that 2012 is going to be my year to explore new brands. I placed an order with Zuneta this week for some Rouge Bunny Rouge products, which I've been dying to try. I also want to look at Ellis Faas, Edward Bess and Becca. Anyone have experiences with those? I really don't need to add more brands to my assortment of addictions, but I feel the need to work from the widest base possible...


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 30, 2011)

^^ Thanks for letting me know about Anna Sui and Kanebo. That has certainly make me reconsider if I need anything from them. Great for trying new brands next year. Actually, I declared 2011 to be the year for me to explore other brands, but I've only ventured into Burberry and the Guerlain Meteorites. Fortunately, I like all the things I got from these two brands so I'm very pleased. The brands you listed are interesting, I want to try RBR, EB and Becca, but none of them are available here. I've not heard of Zuneta. EF has quite innovative things. Anna Sui was one of the brands I want to try but haven't. Have you heard of RMK? It is a Japanese brand and I want to try it but have not. Same for Paul & Joe. I have more Japanese brands here but they aren't as interesting to me.


----------



## bis (Dec 31, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Thanks for letting me know about Anna Sui and Kanebo. That has certainly make me reconsider if I need anything from them. Great for trying new brands next year. Actually, I declared 2011 to be the year for me to explore other brands, but I've only ventured into Burberry and the Guerlain Meteorites. Fortunately, I like all the things I got from these two brands so I'm very pleased. The brands you listed are interesting, I want to try RBR, EB and Becca, but none of them are available here. I've not heard of Zuneta. EF has quite innovative things. Anna Sui was one of the brands I want to try but haven't. Have you heard of RMK? It is a Japanese brand and I want to try it but have not. Same for Paul & Joe. I have more Japanese brands here but they aren't as interesting to me.


  I have two eyeshadows of RMK and their texture is divine, all their products look great. Can you get them, I guess so.


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 31, 2011)

Kate--I have a few products from Becca and I do like them. I have a couple of their shimmer powders in Nymph and Angel and I like them. I don't find them overly shimmery and can be buffed out. I've read where some have had issues with the edges starting to flake but I haven't had any problems with mine and I've had them for a couple of years. They are in perfect condition and have been moved from room to room and different areas.

  	I really like their compact concelaer. It has two formulas in it. One is medium cover and the other extra cover. I find this concealer great for any blemishes or any little spot to cover. I find it a bit think for under eyes. I have used a moisturizer before applying but can't do one that is too creamy as many migrate down and I have oily skin. That may work well for people that don't have an oil slick on their face.

  	I also have a few of their brushes which I like a lot. They are great quality. I love the eye concealer brush which I use with the concealer everywhere not just the eye area. I've had my brushes for quite some time and see on their site they only have one of their big fluffy ones that they still sell. I have I think 3 different large ones.

  	Oh and I love their compacts and other packaging with the metal on top.

  	Let us know what you think of the different products that you try from other brands.


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 31, 2011)

Debi--The Tarte Exposed blush looks lovely on you. I've read some great things about the Amazonian Clay blush of theirs.

  	I want to try it in Dollface. Have you tried any of the other colors other than Exposed? That one seems to be quite popular.


----------



## User38 (Jan 1, 2012)

HAPPY NEW YEAR RATONAS


----------



## User38 (Jan 1, 2012)

a quick post.. eyeshadowaddictedone.. biggest hugs for the New Year
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	re the Tarte blushes.. all seem to be of excellent quality. I have Dollface (it's a soft pink on me, very feminine), Exposed, Tipsy, Nat Beauty and Flushed.

  	in Italy I wear Dollface a lot... and now on vacation with the hot humid weather, I am using Flushed and Nat Beauty a lot too.. I did get a tiny bit of bronze from minimum sun exposure and the brighter colours seem to work on me now... when I go back home I will again use my Burberry Earthy and Dollface combo most days.


----------



## katred (Jan 1, 2012)

shadowaddict said:


> Kate--I have a few products from Becca and I do like them. I have a couple of their shimmer powders in Nymph and Angel and I like them. I don't find them overly shimmery and can be buffed out. I've read where some have had issues with the edges starting to flake but I haven't had any problems with mine and I've had them for a couple of years. They are in perfect condition and have been moved from room to room and different areas.
> 
> I really like their compact concelaer. It has two formulas in it. One is medium cover and the other extra cover. I find this concealer great for any blemishes or any little spot to cover. I find it a bit think for under eyes. I have used a moisturizer before applying but can't do one that is too creamy as many migrate down and I have oily skin. That may work well for people that don't have an oil slick on their face.
> 
> ...


	Thanks very much for this! The shimmer powders were among the things that most interested me. I'm ALWAYS up for a good highlighter.


----------



## katred (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year to Her Greyness and all the other Ratonas! I look forward to talking to you all and hearing your stories of 2012. Honestly, I'm happy that 2011 is gone, although truthfully, 2010 was kind of uninspiring as well. I'm hoping that means that I'm up for some karmic payback this year.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 2, 2012)

shadowaddict said:


> Debi--The Tarte Exposed blush looks lovely on you. I've read some great things about the Amazonian Clay blush of theirs.
> 
> I want to try it in Dollface. Have you tried any of the other colors other than Exposed? That one seems to be quite popular.



 	Thank you!  Yes, I have four of them now and always tempted to get more!  Dollface is a sweet pink, Amused is brighter and goes well when I wear tinted moisturizer or have a little more colour in the summer (or using bronzer).  My latest one is Blissful, which I love.  Sort of a pretty coral peach on me that warms me up without going orange.  They last so long and are highly pigmented so I only use a swish with a stippling brush!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 9, 2012)

Sorry to see that this thread has pretty much died for the past month!  I miss all the chatter.  I am hoping someone can recommend some nice quality face moisturizers/creams to me.  I have been using Aveeno Positively Radiant during the day and Oil of Olay night cream, but finding this winter my skin is feeling drier, so quickly pulled out my Clinique Dramatically Different Lotion and occasionally using my Sublimage sample for burst of moisture.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  My face leans to the dry side, small pores, rarely break out.  I was thinking Estee Lauder, Chanel, Clinique, etc.  I would appreciate some good feedback!  Thanks!


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 10, 2012)

Uhh yes, I miss all the chatter too .

  	Hi Debi! And a very late Happy New Year  to everyone. Sorry I haven't been around much either. Was quite buzy before Christmas and then I went for a vacation for a month. How is everyone?

  	My skin has been pretty dry too, thanks to a sudden temperature drop we had over here a couple weeks back.... It's usually a combination skin with some acne problem but now it was completely dry on the cheek (only the right cheek, the left is fine somehow). I found that changing my daily cleanser to a milder one helps a bit (I tried Avene's gel cleanser, perhaps for you it's the milk one?). Then I use a generous amount of Clarins Multi Active day cream. At night, I'm also using Olay night cream. It's not 100% perfect solution, but my skin had some worst day than now so... I'm currently good.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 10, 2012)

Thirded! YES! I miss the chatter around here so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	It's so very cold here too! I cope with it by using just very gentle cleansers (I use Lush products for my face regime) and mixing MAC's Careblend Oil into my moisturizer.
  	Debi, I know EL quite well - my suggestions would be using their Advanced Night Repair Serum and then either their Hydrationist Creme or the new Revitalizing Supreme (this one is marketed as an Anti-aging creme, but works well for an extra boost of moisture - you have such wonderful youthful skin that you don't need extra anti-aging stuff anyway!).
	I don't really know Clinique that well, but I would imagine that the Moisturesurge Creme would work for you as well.


----------



## Bonitinha (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi ladies!  Good to see you all out and about    I am so over winter already.  We might be going to Newport Beach in March, but nothing is final.  I just want to get out of the cold and grey skies!!


  	Debi -- I have the opposite problem -- my skin gets oily, even in winter.  I have to use face lotions/moisturizers with salicylic acid to keep my pores clear.  I have heard that EL makes some fabulous serums.  I bet they could give you a consultation.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 10, 2012)

Bonitinha said:


> Hi ladies!  Good to see you all out and about    I am so over winter already.  We might be going to Newport Beach in March, but nothing is final.  I just want to get out of the cold and grey skies!!
> 
> 
> Debi -- I have the opposite problem -- my skin gets oily, even in winter.  I have to use face lotions/moisturizers with salicylic acid to keep my pores clear.  *I have heard that EL makes some fabulous serums.*  I bet they could give you a consultation.



 	They really do. I use the Idealist Illuminator, and it's fab! I always use it as a MU base, and it makes my skin reeeeeaaaally smooth - and I suffer from larger pores as well! The whole ANR range is great, too.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 10, 2012)

Bonitinha said:


> Hi ladies!  Good to see you all out and about    I am so over winter already.  We might be going to Newport Beach in March, but nothing is final.  I just want to get out of the cold and grey skies!!
> 
> 
> Debi -- I have the opposite problem -- my skin gets oily, even in winter.  I have to use face lotions/moisturizers with salicylic acid to keep my pores clear.  *I have heard that EL makes some fabulous serums.*  I bet they could give you a consultation.



 	They really do. I use the Idealist Illuminator, and it's fab! I always use it as a MU base, and it makes my skin reeeeeaaaally smooth - and I suffer from larger pores as well! The whole ANR range is great, too.


----------



## Almus (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi ladies!

  	For me it's exactly the same as Michelle, my skin is very oily, even in winter. I use the Pureness line from Shiseido. I would love to try the new Estee Lauder Matte Perfecting Primer when it is released. Anneri, would you say that the Ideallist Illuminator would suit an oily skin?


----------



## Anneri (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Almus! The Primer should work perfectly on your skin (I already tried it, but for me it was too matte - I like my skin with a bit of glow). The Illuminator does exactly that - it gives you a bit of glow and is good for all kinds of imperfections, because they become less visible. It has a bit of silicone, so it should work on your skin, but honestly - I would ask for a sample at your local counter to try it.

  	It's very cold again around here - about -10C, which is 14F. But it's very sunny at the same time, and I love that. I haven't got a car and have become used to walk into the city center lately - which is about half an hour. Yesterday I saw lots of sheets of ice in the river which is really rare around here. Next week I'm going to the Black Forest with my parents for a few days - there'll be lots of snow.

  	I really like the weather, but it's really time for spring! I'm wearing all my spring MU already!


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Michelle, Almus, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Hmmm now I want to try the EL stuff too ). I once got a sample of their serum and it was wonderful... just a bit on the expensive side for my budget. I shall put this on my "want" list. I think I will also have a look at MAC's careblend oil.

  	I think the river in Berlin is covered in ice already (at least the one I saw yesterday). We never had anything above -5C (23F) in the past 10 days or so... brrrr. Made me just want to get on the plane and visit my parents again . On the plus side, my skin has completely healed from the dryness... and now decides that it wants to be oily and acne prone again... *sarcastic laugh*

  	I got the blush and lippie from Laura Mercier spring collection... and I've been wearing that everyday too. Also eye-ing on the new Spring collection of clothes and stuff. 

  	Wish you all a nice weekend


----------



## Almus (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks Anneri, I'll give it a look at my counter and ask for some samples.

  	Here we are just around 7-8 C but the humidity is so high, that we do feel a much colder weather. I have a cold since 8 days ago, which is annoying me so much ... 

  	I have seen lots of spring collections already, both clothes and makeup but maybe it is because of this weather o because of my cold, but I am not feeling "springy" yet.


----------



## User38 (Feb 11, 2012)

Waves to all the Ratonas !  It has been too long since I had enough time to even stop in and chat.. but today is a Saturday and I am usually up at dawn working so I wanted to take the opportunity of wishing everyone a very belated New Year... and a great 2012.

  	I started the NY with a bad viral cold which put me in hospital for dehydration.. and that was sorted out but kind of blew my predictions out of the water.  I traveled on my vacation which turned into a longer stay due to my sister's health.  She passed on Feb. 2, 2012 -- after suffering for 3 1/2 years with this horrific cancer.  I want to express my gratitude to all who have often inquired about her heatlth and sent me well wishes... in the end, she died surrounded by all her family and much love.  I am staying with my family until the end of the month just to make sure my mom is accompanied and loved. 

  	so, this has started to be a very tough year for me.. and I hope it's not a preview of worse to come.

  	as far as mu is concerned.. I have been barely keeping up with my own and trying to work on all the lines I do work with for next year projected.  I will hope to get enough time to post any news and info I get soon.

  	Katred.. thank you for your well wishes.. I have missed you!   I have missed all the Ratonas and all the news and info which floats around here daily. I actually purchased some of your ls reccs from Lancome (C! gave me the info).

  	Debi, there is one Clinique cream gel which I find is quite good especially to give skina moisture boost.. and it's called that Moisture Surge.. it's pink and gel like but it does pack a lot of moisture and will be great for your skin.

  	to all.. have a very wonderful day and week.. I will try to post things as I sort them out myself.





  	HG


----------



## bis (Feb 11, 2012)

HerGreyness said:


> Waves to all the Ratonas !  It has been too long since I had enough time to even stop in and chat.. but today is a Saturday and I am usually up at dawn working so I wanted to take the opportunity of wishing everyone a very belated New Year... and a great 2012.  I started the NY with a bad viral cold which put me in hospital for dehydration.. and that was sorted out but kind of blew my predictions out of the water.  I traveled on my vacation which turned into a longer stay due to my sister's health.  She passed on Feb. 2, 2012 -- after suffering for 3 1/2 years with this horrific cancer.  I want to express my gratitude to all who have often inquired about her heatlth and sent me well wishes... in the end, she died surrounded by all her family and much love.  I am staying with my family until the end of the month just to make sure my mom is accompanied and loved.   so, this has started to be a very tough year for me.. and I hope it's not a preview of worse to come.  as far as mu is concerned.. I have been barely keeping up with my own and trying to work on all the lines I do work with for next year projected.  I will hope to get enough time to post any news and info I get soon.  Katred.. thank you for your well wishes.. I have missed you!   I have missed all the Ratonas and all the news and info which floats around here daily. I actually purchased some of your ls reccs from Lancome (C! gave me the info).  Debi, there is one Clinique cream gel which I find is quite good especially to give skina moisture boost.. and it's called that Moisture Surge.. it's pink and gel like but it does pack a lot of moisture and will be great for your skin.  to all.. have a very wonderful day and week.. I will try to post things as I sort them out myself.  :frenz:  HG


  I am so, so sorry for your loss :support:  2012 does not shape  out to be such a great year after all  All the best to you and your mum.


----------



## Almus (Feb 11, 2012)

Dear HG, I am so sorry so hear that.  My thoughts are with you and your mother. 

  	I truly hope this is just but the start of better times to come.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 11, 2012)

HG, my thoughts are with you and your family! I'm so sorry reading your post - the last time you posted something about your sister's health it seemed that she was a bit better. I really hope that 2012 is still in the early stages and turns out to be a better year for you after all.
  	Come back to us if you want to be distracted by chatter and MU!


----------



## Bonitinha (Feb 11, 2012)

HG -- so sorry for your loss of your sister.  You were such a great support to her and I'm sure your mom appreciates your continued support.  Prayers and blessings going out to you . . .
  	Hope things look up for you soon


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 12, 2012)

HG, so sorry to hear about your loss
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. At least she is in a better place now, free from her pain. Wish you and your family lots of strength and love to get through this.
  	​
  	I'd like to think, actually, if we were to find discomfort at the beginning of the year, the luck would change towards the end. As if I've taken out the bad parts and now only the good parts are there.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 12, 2012)

cutemiauw said:


> HG, so sorry to hear about your loss
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	I really like that thought, Astrid.


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 12, 2012)

HG--I am so very sorry to hear about your sister. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your mother.  I know your sister enjoyed all the wonderful times you guys shared together. As the others have said she is no longer in pain.


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 13, 2012)

HG - Sorry about your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 13, 2012)

(((HG))) I am so very sorry for your loss and send prayers to you and all involved.  I hope the rest of the year quiets down for you and allows you some well-deserved time for healing, both physically and emotionally.  

  	Many thanks for the suggestions.  I bought Clinique Moisture Surge Intense Gel-Creme (the new one) to try out and am also using EL Time Zone which is quite nice, as well. I picked that up first, so presently using it. For nostalgic purposes I bought a bottle of EL Swiss Performing Extract. I love this stuff, though the scent is strong.  I had a small bottle of it waaaaay back in the mid 80's when I took a 2 week trip to Florida & was craving it! 

  	Other than that I am enjoying my blog, getting a lot of reading done and having a nasty time with allergies.  It attacks my eyes, so they are itchy, runny, watery, terrible.  I go through this every year at this time (something about the first spring trees) and the past 2 days have been awful. Unfortunately I can't take allergy medicine (deathly allergic to them) so I can only use eye drops, cold compresses and forget makeup for a while until it calms down and passes.  Boo, hiss....


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 13, 2012)

Debi--Good to see you back on here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Yes allergies can be such a pain. I've been dealing with all that also. In addition I have had blocked tear ducts in both eyes. That seems weird because my eyes have been running running nonstop. I had an appointment with my opthamologist anyway. I thought I would ask him about it as I assumed it was because of allergies. But he did a couple of tests and was able to see that both my tear ducts are blocked. My left one more so than my right. Even though it seems counterintuitive when this happens it cause your eyes to make extra tears and hence super water eyes. If I don't keep a tissue handy they will run down my cheeks. In fact he had to stop my eye exam muliple times as I could not see the letters with my eyes full of water and rolling down both cheeks and was fogging up the thingie. He gave me 2 samples of eye lubricant eye drops to use 4-5 times a day and that has helped a bunch.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 13, 2012)

shadowaddict said:


> Debi--Good to see you back on here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	This is exactly what is happening to me and when I was one and two years old I had to have operations on both eyes for blocked tear ducts, though my right eye (the one bothering me the most now) was the worst one.  I am going to the dr. tomorrow to see what is going on. I should not have to go through this. I am also carrying around tissues, rinsing eyes out, putting in drops.  They are soooo itchy.  Horrible.  I hope they can help, a lot!


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 13, 2012)

Hiya everyone, it's been a while since I posted in this thread, and I've missed the chatter as well!
  	I am so sorry to hear about your sister, HG! It is good that the whole family came together to support each other, and I wish you lots of strength for the coming time.
  	Like everyone said, your Specktra family is here for you, if you need some distraction!

  	After a fairly mild winter we had some really cold days recently. All the little canals were covered by ice, and lots of people were ice-skating on them... That was the only nice thing about the cold and snow, that and the super-rosy cheeks the frost gave me, from being outside  I'm glad it's warmer now.

  	I bought myself some bits and pieces from Chanel (of course, I HAD to have Horizons blush), Guerlain and Dior spring collections, as well as a few EL Cyber Eyes eyeshadows, but I won't get to play with them until May at least   My sister decided that she no longer will accept parcels with my orders at UK online stores, because she thinks that this will "cure" my "makeup addictïon". Pah!
  	This is so annoying when people refuse to see that this is something I greatly enjoy :/  So now I have to send everything to my friend in Liverpool instead. I wish ordering makeup online would have been a bit easier in the Netherlands, sigh!


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 14, 2012)

Elena, I'm really curious about that skating on the canal. I've heard it on the news... way to celebrate the weather . 

  	Well, I've been avoiding Specktra hoping to kill my makeup addiction... It doesn't really work since I actually still buy stuff every month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I just have nobody to tell it too.
  	I bought Chanel Safari e/s and Espresso liner, which has been my go to eye m/u whenever I'm in a hurry (and that seemed to happen a lot lately). I didn't get any of the Chanel spring collection... they all look lovely but I don't feel like I want to wear them NOW (which has been my latest rule in buying stuff - if I don't want to wear them immediately, then I don't really want them).


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 16, 2012)

Same here, really.
  	I had a couple of months' break from buying stuff, and this month I had hauled lots, which has completely negated the whole "trying to save for my trip to Australia" idea.
  	I do try to get only the pieces I really want from the new collections, but whenever I see some bargain, all my defenses crumble.. 

  	I was wondering if they ever ended up offering that job in the US to your husband?


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 22, 2012)

We decided to turn it down. Partially because it's even further away from our families, and they only give shorter vacations. I realized I miss my family a lot, meeting them once a year for a month is barely enough... I can't even think of spending even less time with them .

  	Btw, does anyone here got Chanel June n/p? I think it's a lovely color, but I'm not sure it'll work on me... any thoughts?


----------



## Anneri (Feb 22, 2012)

I didn't get any polishes this time, I just got the blusher, which I love, so I can't help, sorry!

  	Yesterday was the Shop/Cook event at my local FS - it was the third or fourth time I attended an event there, at this time it was simply horrible. It was unimaginably crowded, one of the MUAS told me that they had two different time slots, but people didn't know that, because it said the same time on every invitation. Way to go, MAC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	After around twenty minutes WMS was sold out, but my wonderful MUA found one for me - I don't know where she took it from and I don't want to know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	All attendees got a GWP - a pigment. I got Madly Personal which is bright pink, and I'm quite befuddled what I'll use it for. I tried using it as a blush today - don't know if I succeeded or if I look a bit feverish. Well. It was a nice gesture nevertheless.

  	I decided that I've to buy less MU, more clothes. A lot of my clothes seem so oldfashioned to me nowadays. We'll see how that turns out! *g*


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh the blusher is very pretty! I don't think it has a good color payoff on me (which is why I didn't buy it). Must be looking very good on you 

  	Ergh, sorry to hear about your Shop/Cook event experience... But congrats on getting the WMS!
  	Weirdly I'm not interested in any of the products. I thought about getting a b/u of Flaunting it, but my current one isn't even halfway finished 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Also thought about the e/s, but none of the palettes really speaking to me (and I kinda want to see the Chanel quad for summer ).

  	Nice clothes is a good idea! Or new shoes... or bags . I think I tend to shop more clothes during the spring/summer months compared to winter though. Do tell us of your purchases, Anneri *g*


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 22, 2012)

I know what you mean, Astrid, when you talk about having to miss your families too much. I have an auntie and a cousin in the US and another auntie and 2 cousins in Australia, and it is horrible that I can't see them that often. I can't wait til April, as I'll be seeing my Australian relatives finally, after 10 years or so!

  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 


		 			Nice clothes is a good idea! Or new shoes... or bags . I think I tend to shop more clothes during the spring/summer months compared to winter though. Do tell us of your purchases, Anneri *g*








	Yep, same here!

  	I think I'll limit myself to just 2 lippies from Shop, Cook and Chen Man, and that's it until Extra Dimension.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 24, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 



 		 			Nice clothes is a good idea! Or new shoes... or bags . I think I tend to shop more clothes during the spring/summer months compared to winter though. Do tell us of your purchases, Anneri *g*




 	You asked for it! *g*

  	Prepare for a picture laden post! (Is that even a word?)





  	First item: wide trousers, seventies-style!






  	Second item: silk blouse. Goes wonderfully with the red trousers.
  	Both are from asos.





  	Black sweater. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  	Blue cardigan.
  	Jumper and this both are from Mango.

  	What do you think?


----------



## bis (Feb 24, 2012)

^^ Absolutely love the red trousers! Adore them actually! They and the blouse are my favs, great buy.  Off to look at the red trousers


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm loving the silk blouse! WIld prints are going to be big in the months to come 
  	And I have a jacket that is similar to that blue one, but in black with contrasting white lining. I love it!


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 12, 2012)

I actually love the sweater most from your pictures, Anneri. But all the pieces are nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	I was one of those who is crazy enough to queue at the H&M store last Thursday. Did any of you get something from the Marni collection? I got the legging and the white top with dark brown zig zag pattern . Wanted to get the short dress, but I was too late for that.

  	Now I'm all set for warm Spring!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 12, 2012)

Heh, me too! I too got the shirt with the brown zigzag pattern! I desperately wanted one of the collars and the polka dot dress, but that was already sold out. I got also the brown leather bag and the blue jacket and sweater are coming via mail. And then I'll decide if I keep everything or if I want to join the ebay madness. Last week I saw that the long silk dress was sold for 230€ at ebay, and the collars for about 60€. Insane!

  	Btw, my bf and me decided to treat ourselves to a nice weekend abroad - we're going to Dublin in April! Any recs? Has anyone been there before?


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 13, 2012)

I smiled ear to ear when I read you have the same top. I wore it the other day (with some cardigan), just can't wait that long! Yeah, the polkadot dress was such a high demand item. Apparently I was only about 20 mins late for it. The group that went in before me still got the dress (I think almost everyone purchased it). I still saw one when I got in, but it was size 38 . The blue jacket is also very pretty! I wish I could get more but dang my limited budget 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	I haven't been to Dublin yet, I have no idea... I would love to go too though, someday. Vacation sounds sooo great. I booked one for May, to Toulouse. Weather forecast said we'll have warm weather this weekend. I hope it's true for you too, Anneri.

  	Btw, had anyone tried the new Lancome lipsticks? The Rouge in Love series.


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi, has anyone here tried the red lipstick by Ellis Faas?
http://www.ellisfaas.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=9
  	It claims to have the perfect red for all skintones. I wonder how true is that to its claim...
  	I think I might try it out anyways since I haven't been able to find the right red with the right consistency so far. Hopefully I could find them somewhere here (the website said there's a store selling them in Berlin). Let you know when I do


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 29, 2012)

Me again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I hope someone else is still reading this thread... 

  	I bought the Ellis Faas red lipstick... And I think it's first red lipstick I could actually feel confident wearing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The color is described as a neutral red, very blood like (especially if you tried on the creamy one). I got the milky one, which kind of feels like the MAC Kissable lip colors. I like the brush, it definitely gives control in applying the lip color. Also, when it fades, it does it evenly (I hate it when the pigmented lip products fades out blotchy).







  	So the one on the left I took indoor (bad lighting, bad front camera), the lipstick is freshly applied... you could see it's quite glossy. The picture on the right is like 3-4 hours later. I didn't eat, but I drink and talk a lot.. you could see it disappears a bit on the inner lip part, but it looks suprisingly very good!
  	Let's say I'm now a red lipstick believer


----------



## Anneri (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm still here!!!

  	You look wonderful, Astrid. Where did you get the Ellis Faas lippie? And how much was it?

  	After the renewed animal testing MAC is doing now, I think of branching out and say goodbye to MAC...

  	In other news, I've got a new job in PR and will start next Monday. Wish me luck!


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 29, 2012)

Yay!!! Thanks Anneri 

  	I got the lippie at a beauty salon around KuDamm. The online site listed the stores: http://www.ellisfaas.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=19&Itemid=55 Or you could order them online + shipping cost. The lippies are 25 euros, so far I think the quality is worth the price! 

  	What? MAC is doing animal testing now? . Oh I just saw the thread... hmm... yeah it's a tricky situation. *sigh* Sometimes I do forget which companies are still doing this and keep buying from them . Which brand do you think you will branch out to?

  	Oh congrats on your new job!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fingers and toes crossed! (although I'm sure you won't be needing them as you would do the job wonderfully anyways  )


----------



## ssaemblog (May 1, 2012)

Oh, wow. I haven't been on this forum in ages. 

  	I also quit buying from MAC... well, I quit after they supported the whole SOPA fiasco, ha, but the animal testing took the cake. Even if they're only doing it in China, it still doesn't make them cruelty free, so I'm staying away. I never really purchased from MAC (one or so a year, on Christmas and birthdays when I'd go to the CCO and sometimes the counter in Charlotte), so it's okay. I'm not missing too much. I like sticking with Sephora since I can get value kits and points. ;D

  	Ah, I've got a bit of a chip in a tooth. I thought it was cavities so I went to the dentist to get it checked out. Turns out it's chipped from grinding, hahaha. But of course dentist went away before I could really ask (well I hadn't really thought about it until later) if I should get it covered before it gets worse. Good thing I go back anyway next Thursday for a cleaning so I'll just ask then. Now I need to stop grinding. c: I should wear my retainer more often, but I hate waking up with it. Bleh.

  	And ugh, I spent so much over the weekend. Well, around 50ish, but that's still a lot to me since I've been spending a lot this year. I got a kit from theBalm at TJ Maxx for 30$. Has my TM so that's a backup, a cream concealer but... I think it might be too orange? :/ I SUCK at foundation/concealer matching unless it's like NW40 shade (which would be so obvious since I'm around NW15-20 lol) so... argh. Also came with Sexy Mama powder and a liquid concealer.... I hate it when I buy things and then get that "ugh should i really have purchased that" feeling lol Especially since I'm leaving to the other side of the country (California) in a month and fskdjfdkfjdkj SO MUCH MAKEUP TO CARRY.

  	Which reminds me. Ugh. How the eff am I gonna pack all my powder stuff in my carry on and then leave my liquid things in a suitcase. xD I've never done this before. I mean, I've flown a lot but last time was when I was 12. I didn't have lots of makeup when I was twelve 

  	oh yeah and i need new primer but i keep holding off on it 'cos i'm sooooo cheap and don't wanna spend 8 dollars on a hard candy primer. *eye roll* haha hoping somebody on makeupalley will wanna swap with me. answer my msgs, people!!!

  	oh, i just realized the last post was in march...


----------



## cutemiauw (Jun 22, 2012)

Trying to revive this thread again! 
  	How are the lovely Ratonas doing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I was in a bit of a bad funk earlier, feeling a little stuck with my life, partly because I lost contact with some of my good friends (they moved to another city), partly because I felt like what I'm doing work wise just not going anywhere. Then I realized it's time to change something... so I dragged myself out, started making new connections, doing some language exchange, joining a lunch club, and do something really different work wise as well... I'm still wobbling but in general I'm in a better place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	Miss the chatters here


----------



## Anneri (Jul 2, 2012)

I miss it too, Astrid!

  	I wanted to answer your post for the longest time - very sorry it took me so long!
  	Sorry to hear you were in a rough spot. I think it's very admirable that you were able to recognise the problem, think of possible solutions and actually go through with them. I seem to get stuck at the middle - recognising the problem but unable to to something about it...
  	I absolutely agree that it's tough to get out of touch with friends. Happened to me too during the last years, due mainly to our very different stages we were with our lives. Which language are you learning right now? And tell about the lunch club! Sounds delicious!
  	I too have some decisions to make work wise. Seems I'm stuck with a wrong job too. I never experienced that before - work conditions were sometimes unbearable in my former jobs, but now it's the work itself I absolutely hate. Haven't seen that coming! But anyways - if you feel like you need someone to chat to feel free to PM me! I'd love to do that, actually!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi ladies! Miss the chatter here too!

  	I had a rough patch earlier this year, feeling I was not where I wanted to be in my life right now, and it could well be due to peer pressure. I calmed down after a long while but the feelings came out again shortly. I'm feeling better now as I know how to deal with myself, and feel calmer mentally. Distractions help move me along. Makeup is always a remedy. I'm learning to play the violin and completed the crash course for beginners. lol. I'll be starting on the intermediate class soon. Watching Euro 2012 was great too, as my favourite team Espana won. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Astrid - I agree with Anneri, it's great that you are able to take steps to improve your situation. Good to hear you are in a better place now! I'm always just stuck with the problems and not take any actions. Thanks for sharing, it gives me something to think about what I can do too.

  	Anneri - Sorry to hear about what you feel about your job. Hope you can talk to someone you trust and maybe you will have a better idea about where you want to go. I'm also always stuck in the middle, recognising the problems but not doing anything until I have a mini "crisis" and I'll have to do something "drastic" or "dramatic".


----------



## User38 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ratonas!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	I was wondering where everybody was!  I have been away so long and so much has happened in my life.. grr.  As some of you know my sister passed away on Feb. 2nd.. and it's been hard on all of my family.  I keep fighting off the feeling of loss.. and soon facing another anniversary of Jeff's passing.. so, life is sweet and bitter for me.

  	I have decided to take a sabbatical from my work -- and work once a week via skype with my office.. mercifully I am allowed that luxury but I must return in September.  I am having a great time with family and friends (new and old) and basically being a bum.  Although to be honest, I got very sick after my sister passed and had two hospitalizations from a deficient immune system.. but my diet has improved, and I am back to excercise and having some fun.  

  	I have not kept up much with Chanel in the last few months.. to be honest, if it was up to me, I probably would not look at mu for now.. but one must put on the best face possible... so I plod.

  	but right now.. for all of you who knew of Ramon.. we are just friends in the distance.  But but... I have met a wonderful guy and he is also an R.. lol.. wonderful and funny, but too good looking for his own good.. so, that might last like a chocolate bonbon in the hot summer sun.

  	anyway.. big hugs to all.. especially to all the warm welcomes and great ladies on this site


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, everyone! It's been AGES!

  	I'm finally finished my first year of teaching, which has been wonderful.... I am very thankful for the summer holidays, though! Part-time? Yeah, right! And I'll be full-time come September. Thankfully, that includes a significant pay raise!  

  	Jerome and I are finally getting our wedding plans into motion, hoping to get married next July! His job hunt has been very frustrating though, and he still hasn't had any luck (even though he is incredibly gifted, and probably over-qualified!). It's been emotionally exhausting for the both of us, but I'm crossing my fingers that something good will come his way this year and re-inspire him!

  	I'm hoping to have much more time to keep up with everyone now that I'm on summer vacation! It's the first time in years that I won't be working full time. I'm starting back into my exercise routine, trying to get back in touch with friends, and starting to plan a wedding!  I am also thoroughly looking forward to getting back into some more colourful makeup routines!  I'm missed the community here, and I can't wait to re-connect with everyone!

  	Astrid - I'm sorry to hear you were going through a rough patch... but you're looking beautiful, as always!  I hope things are starting to look up for you!

  	Anneri - I hope your job situation gets better... my fiancé is having the same problem, and he's been really struggling all year, but especially these past few months. You really do have to be happy with what you're doing!!!

  	MissQQ - Wow, I'm so impressed that you picked up the violin!  I agree, makeup is an awesome distraction... hope you're feeling less stressed and pressured and are able to enjoy the beginning of summer!

  	HG - Oh, no, I'm so sorry to hear about your sister... I've been gone from Specktra for too long! I hope that she is able to rest peacefully now that her pain and suffering are over. Cancer is brutal. I hope you've been taking care of yourself too - no more in and out of hospitals for you! Hopefully your sabbatical is just the ticket  And I'm intrigued about this new man! I still think your engagement story to Ramon was one of the best April Fools tricks we've seen here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hope we manage to pick this thread up again... you're all too much fun!


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 5, 2012)

Wohooo it's alive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!

  	Anneri, don't worry... I'm also like that with answering threads, and then the next thing I know I'm already completely off topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm always reading everything though!

  	Well, it actually took me quite awhile to realize what was the core of my problems, and then another while to sort them out... taking the step outside was not very comfortable at the beginning, but I'm I glad I did! I feel better everyday (in general, as I still have my mellow days, lol). Also I think for me, doing some yoga/meditation help a lot 

  	I'm trying to make my German more fluent . And a little bit more of French too, since I already took some classes some years ago.
  	The lunch club, it's a meetup where people are meeting for lunch, but what's great is they actually organize a real chef for this, and the people are actually encouraged to get to know others in the place. As a result, we get good food and make new friends . WIN!

  	Miss QQ, that's awesome with the violin! I always thought I wanted to try learn playing cello for some reason. 
  	I think for me, the core was that feeling of I'm not where I wanted to be too... I felt very guilty for not earning much, and that doesn't help very much when I spent some on makeup. But actually, mu wise, it helped me making good purchases, so I'm only buying stuff I truly want (at least I hope so  ). Hopefully with this change of what I do, I would also earn more .
  	Loved watching Euro2012 too, but my favorite team was Germany so... was a bit sad there . Spain totally deserve the win though, congratulations!!!

  	HG!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I can't even imagine what you must've been through these past couple of months... stay strong, HG! Hope you're feeling better now too, and you know we're here for you too!

  	One reason why I love mu is because it could definitely lift my face to look more glowy and fresh even when I'm feeling off weather . Screw the people who said the most beautiful girls should be bare-faced. LOL.

  	Jenns! Yes, I'm doing better now . How are you?
  	Congrats on your full time teaching . Fingers crossed for your Jerome! I'm sure it's just a matter of time until he finds something really good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Good luck on your wedding plans too! Next July means.. this month?

  	I agree, the Rrramon April fools is the best one I had so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	I guess the Ratonas are really a strong bunch!! It seemed like everyone was having problems earlier this year, maybe that was why the thread died? 

  	Btw, I'm going to Paris later on this month, does anyone have a suggestion for some nice places to eat (without breaking my card) there?


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jul 5, 2012)

Yay! I like this 

  	Thanks for the congrats! Wedding plans are still a year away (thankfully!), and we've been talking about lots of things for the past year, but now we're starting BOOKINGS, so it all feels much more official  

  	There's always something going on in everyone's life, right? Hope everyone is doing well and has found themselves back in a good place again...

  	OOOH, Paris! *swoons* I love all the little restaurants in the Latin Quarter (get off at St. Michel...). There are some awesome places for fondue and raclette, and lots of charming little bistros with prix fixe options where you can try a bit of everything at a reasonable price. I also love to just grab some groceries and fresh bread, then sit in the secret little fenced-in park there (carré de something or other... literally across from Notre Dama Cathedral on the other side of the Seine. Les Champs de Mars is another great place to do that! And if all else fails, sidewalk crepe vendors have yummy savoury crepes for on-the-go sandwiches. All delicious!  If you're looking to splurge a little, head out to St. Germain and try Les Deux Magots! Hemingway's favourite spot in Paris


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 10, 2012)

^^ Paris sounds wonderful. I love fresh bread, crepes and sandwiches. Congrats on working full time with higher pay later this year! Enjoy the holidays and hope Jerome gets a great job soon.  Astrid - Germany played well too. It must be fun supporting your own country and watching the team progressed to the next stages with each win! I have been trying to be more selective with makeup purchases too and I will keep it like this for the rest of the year, though sometimes I give in to buying on impulses. Let's stay strong!   HG - Good to hear that you are eating well now. Hope you build up your health quickly with exercise and rest.   Hugs to all!


----------



## Eleentje (Jul 26, 2012)

Yay, I'm glad I decided through all the threads I've been following, as it no longer pops up at the top!
  	I've hardly been busy with makeup or coming to Specktra since April, when I went to Australia (such an amazing country!! - spending a month there really helped me to become to my own smiley happy self), but I definitely missed chatting with the Ratonas!
  	Just like most of you, there was a lengthy rough patch I had to go through, before I ended up in a more happy place. Work is still being rather demanding at times, but I am generally feeling good about myself and plan a lot of self-improvement. I want to start driving lessons this Fall and also will start looking for a new, better-paying job.
  	I am also going to be an auntie this December: my sister is expecting a baby-girl (or so we think), and she and her bf are going to move back to Holland for a while, so I'll be seeing more of them now


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 26, 2012)

^^ Hello! Good to know you are at a better place now! Which part of Australia were you at? I want to go there too.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 27, 2012)

Jenn, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     Hello, Soooo glad to see you back on here. Well wishes to Jerome on finding a great job.


  	Have you seen all the new Butter London n/p colors? They have some really pretty ones. Nordies has for their anniv sale a set that comes with one n/p (reg $14) & one lippie (reg $17) for $19. There are 3 or 4 different colors it comes in. My Nordies was out and they tracked some down and are shipping to me with no shipping cost. I love their customer service.









    on your upcoming wedding.  You must share all the details as you plan everything.  And of course share pics.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey again everyone!  Miss QQ, if you ever get a chance to go to Paris, don't walk, run!  Although I have to say that the south (Nice, Cannes, Antibes-Juan-les-Pins) is much better for vacationing... lovely beaches and perfumeries!!!

  	Eleentje! I'm so glad that things are going better - I know how frustrated you were getting with your job! I would love to visit Australia one day, too...

  	Shaddowaddict!!! Every time I see a Butter London polish I think of you  I've only seen the new colours online, although they look gorgeous... no Nordie's in Canada, unfortunately!  We may be taking a trip to Buffalo or New York in the next couple of weeks, though, so I may seek them out in stores there. So funny, because they're a Canadian brand!!!

  	Wedding stuff is coming slowly.... found the church we want to be married in, but we have to become members of a different church first, then get permission to start our wedding course, then get permission to get married at the other church! We're hoping to get married next July, but you need to 12 months notice... it may end up happening in August because of that, now! Hopefully we figure all of this out before the start of school, though, so that we can get some legwork done before life gets crazy again!


----------



## Eleentje (Aug 15, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Hello! Good to know you are at a better place now! Which part of Australia were you at? I want to go there too.


  	Miss QQ, I travelled along the east coast: Melbourne, then Deniliquin (a small country town where my auntie and cousins live), then Canberra, Sydney, Byron Bay and Brisbane.
  	It was an amazing holiday and I really didn't want to leave. I am sure you will love it too, when you go! I am hoping to come back in a few years and see the rest east coast and Northern Territory (Cairns, Great Barrier Reef, Darwin...). Heck, I am even debating with myself if maybe I should get the working holiday visa, while I still can!


----------

